# Les Terres Anciennes [UPDATED 24/03/03]



## Sammael99

Salut à tous ceux qui me lisent encore dans la langue de Baudelaire. Ca fait plutôt drôle d'écrire en Français sur EN World, mais ça me fait plaisir que les francophones ici puissent lire, apprécier (j'espère) et contribuer (j'espère aussi) à la campagne que je mène actuellement. 

*Le Contexte*

Avant de donner quelques éléments de contexte sur "Les Terres Anciennes" (oui, je sais, le nom n'est pas très original, j'étais en panne d'inspiration !) je voudrais donner une idée de mes objectifs au moment où j'ai commencé à travailler sur la campagne. 

En fait, depuis pratiquement 10 ans, je n'avais plus joué à D&D mais à toute une série de jeux plus "modernes" (Vampire, Mage, Fading Suns, etc.) ou décalés (en particulier Rêve de Dragon.) Lorsque la 3E est sortie, et que j'ai lu les critiques, je me suis dit que j'allais acheter le PHB "pour voir". J'ai vu, et j'ai trouvé ça franchement pas mal. A l'époque je masterisais une campagne de Nephilim pour un groupe de potes avec qui on jouait depuis plusieurs années, et ça me demandait vraiment trop de boulot, donc j'avais envie de changer. Ils ont tous accroché à l'idée de rejouer à Donjon, avec un côté très "nostalgie".

Du coup, tout en essayant de créer une campagne crédible et cohérente, je voulais intégrer beaucoup des éléments qui font que D&D est D&D. Je ne voulais pas trop me démarquer d'un feeling "classique" et ça se ressent dans la campagne même si j'essaie de garder son côté crédible à travers des personnages, des lieux et des trames cohérentes. 

Voila pour le contexte du jeu.

*Les Terres Anciennes*

Les Terres Anciennes (aussi appelées Terkân) sont un "petit" continent (de la taille de l'Australie à peu près) où l'organisation politique "classique" est la Cité-Etat. Un ancien Empire ayant pour capitale la ville de Landis a dominé l'ensemble du continent pendant près de 2000 ans jusqu'à il y a environ 1500 ans, mais il s'est écroulé pour diverses raisons pas vraiment apparentes pour le moment aux joueurs (on y reviendra.) L'empire a toutefois laissé une langue parlée et écrite à l'essentiel des contrées, l'Impérial. 







La campagne se focalise pour l'instant sur les Baronnies Naïmides, une coalition de 5 baronnies sous la houlette d'un Prince appelé le Prince Rubis, qui siège dans la cité de Naïm. Une des caractéristiques des Baronnies, c'est qu'elles abritent un Donjon, le Donjon d'Argûnn. Il y a trois Donjons dans les Terres Anciennes, qui sont d'immenses forteresses magiques abandonnées et peuplées de toutes sortes d'horreurs. Le gros de la populace évite les Donjons comme la peste, mais ceux qui veulent devenir riches rapidement les fréquentent, généralement sans succès. Cependant, suffisamment s'en sortent pour que la réputation des Donjons ne soit plus à faire. 

Jusqu'à il y a une cinquantaine d'années, presque personne ne se rendait au Donjon d'Argûnn, mais depuis, c'est devenu un lieu d'attraction à tel point qu'un village non loin, Taërion, est devenu une ville d'importance grâce au commerce généré par les services proposés aux aventuriers.






*Les Personnages*

Les personnages du groupe viennent de diverses régions en dehors des Baronnies, et ne les connaissent donc pas beaucoup mieux que vous lecteurs, ce qui va vous permettre de les découvrir ensemble ! Un descriptif rapide des personnages qui ont commencé la campagne suit (je rajouteraus un descrptif pour les nouveaux personnages en cours de récit si c'est nécessaire) :

*YJIR (Humain Druide) :* Yjir est un apprenti shaman de la tribu des Grands Aigles, une des tribus nomades qui sillonnent les Plaines Désolées au nord ouest des Baronnies Naïmides. Yjir a été sélectionné par le Shaman de sa tribu pour devenir le prochain Shaman, et pour cela il doit partir de par le monde et apprendre, une sorte de "quête initiatique floue". Les tribus des Plaines Désolées mènent une vie très dure et en harmonie avec la nature pourtant très hostile dans cette région. Ils refusent en particulier toute notion de commerce des biens pourvus par la nature. Yjir parle assez mal l'Impérial, ce qui le rend assez ridicule lors des conversations...

*TARGEDAEL (Elfe Guerrier/Sorcier) :* Targedael est un elfe qui a été élevé par une famille humaine à Anervalles, loin au Nord Ouest des Baronnies Naïmides. Il avait été enlevé à ses parents véritables par des brigands orcs, et lors d'un raid punitif, son père adoptif, un milicien d'Anervalles, l'a retrouvé et ramené. Anervalles est une ville très cosmopolite ou vivent entre autres beaucoup d'orcs, en relative bonne entente avec les autres races bien que les orcs eux-même affirment être mal traités et exploités. Assez naturellement, lorsqu'il a été plus grand, Targedaël a rejoint la milice mais lorsqu'il a eu 100 ans, le dernier membre de sa famille d'adoption (une soeur) est morte et, n'ayant plus d'attaches à Anervalles, il a décidé d'aller de par le monde. Il est assez beau parleur et a un fort caractère, mais il connait parfois des périodes de déprime...

*ERASMUS (Gnome Magicien) :* Erasmus est un gnome d'Antarbel, une des villes secrètes des Gnomes. Depuis tout jeune il veut être une des plus brillants magiciens d'Antarbel, et il a postulé très jeune pour rentrer à l'Université Illusioniste, extrèmement réputée. Il a été recalé en raison de son inexpérience et, vexé et humilié, a décidé de quitter sa ville natale pour trouver la gloire ailleurs. Il est plutôt bavard et amateur d'humour lourdingue, et clairement avide de richesses...

*GRIM LE BRULE (Nain Moine) :* Grim est un nain qui, grièvement brûlé lors de l'assaut d'un village orc au sud des Monts Ferreux (qui bordent les Baronnies à l'Ouest) a été recueilli par des moines Antoniens. Les moines Antoniens suivent la doctrine du sage Anton qui prônait le détachement de toutes choses matérielles, le mépris des Dieux et l'autodiscipline comme moyen d'accéder à l'illumination. grim a perdu ses yeux lors de ses brûlures, mais les moines lui ont appris partiellement à compenser son aveuglement si bien qu'il a décidé de repartir par monts et par vaux pour se prouver à lui-même ce dont il était capable. 

Nos quatre amis se sont rencontrés sur la route en allant vers Taërion et, constatant qu'ils se dirigeaient tous vers le Donjon d'Argûnn ont décidé de s'associer pour en explorer un bout... L'avenir sera bien différent de ce qu'ils envisageaient...

J'espère que ça vous met un peu l'eau à la bouche. N'hésitez pas à me dire si ça vous intéresse, je commencerais à poster les épisodes à partir de cette semaine, quand j'aurais le temps de les réécrire un peu et d'expliquer le contexte. 

Ah, au fait, je m'excuse d'avance auprès d'éventuels lecteurs québécois si j'utilise trop d'anglicismes, je n'y peux rien, ça sort tout seul


----------



## Horacio

Bon, Ben, a la fin tu t'as decide a poster ton Story Hour...
Cool!

J'aime bien lire des narrations en français, meme si je trouve un peu bizarre ecrire ici en français. C'est rigolo, je trouve beaucoup plus facile parler le français que l'anglais, me pour ecrire c'est au contraire, ecrire en français c'est beaucoup plus dur... Il fraudrait que quelqu'un poste une histoire en espagnol...

En revenant au subject, j'ai aime le debut de ton historire, et j'espere tu vas continuer...


----------



## blargney

Continue! C'est le fun de lire un récit en français ici, et ç'a l'air de bien commencer en plus! 
-blarg


----------



## Tanager

Merci, c'est très agréable de lire votre recit en français, pour un anglophone comme moi, ça donne un sense de l'exotique.

Mais j'ai jamais vue le verb "Masteriser", est-il dans le bécherel?


----------



## Sammael99

Tanager said:
			
		

> *Merci, c'est très agréable de lire votre recit en français, pour un anglophone comme moi, ça donne un sense de l'exotique.
> 
> Mais j'ai jamais vue le verb "Masteriser", est-il dans le bécherel?  *




Il est dans le mien, écrit à la main 

Merci pour vos encouragements !

Au fait, question de netiquette, est-ce que je poste la suite dans le même "thread" ou est-ce que j'en crée un nouveau ? J'imagine que c'est dans le même...


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 1 : Le Tombeau de Varnôn*

C’est la fin de l’hiver. Quelques congères boueuses au bord de la route menant de Samella à Taërion rappellent qu’il n’y a pas si longtemps, la neige recouvrait la lande Alors que la nuit tombe sur la bourgade de Taërion, à l’entrée ouest de la ville, quatre personnes s’approchent du poste de garde. Leur apparence est assez surprenante : l’un est un homme à l’aspect sauvage, les cheveux tressés et la peau tatouée, vêtu de fourrures et de peaux de bêtes grossièrement tannées. Il marche aidé d’un long bâton et est flanqué d’un loup gris qui semble peu habitué aux villes puisqu’il grogne à l’approche de celle-ci. Non loin, un nain à l’aspect étonnant avance avec une certaine hésitation dans la démarche, et pour cause : ses yeux sont bandés. Son crâne rasé et ses vêtements de bure dénués de tout symbole religieux laissent à penser qu’il s’agit d’un moine antonien (1). Ces deux-là sont plutôt silencieux, alors que les deux autres sont en pleine conversation. Il s’agit d’un gnome volubile, vêtu de robes amples et portant une simple dague au côté et une arbalète dans le dos. Il est en discussion avec un elfe vêtu d’une armure légère et dont l’épée longue semble avoir connu plus d’un combat. Alors qu’ils s’approchent du poste de garde, deux hommes émergent de la pénombre, vêtus d’armures de cuir clouté recouvertes de tuniques grises sur lesquelles sont brodés trois chevaux blancs (2). 

- Qui va là ! interpelle l’un des gardes en pointant sa lance vers les voyageurs…

- Moi Yjir, répond immédiatement l’homme tatoué. Moi shaman de la Tribu des Grands Aigles (3).
- Targedaël dit l’elfe, l’air quelque peu arrogant.
- Je m’appelle Erasmus, dit le gnome, plus disert. Nous sommes quatre amis aventuriers et nous sommes venus à Taërion pour nous préparer à l’exploration du Donjon d’Argûnn (4) où, nous a-t’on dit, il y a des fortunes à extraire et des mystères à élucider…

Les deux gardes se regardent un instant puis l’un d’eux pointe le doigt vers le nain aux yeux bandés : « Et lui, c’est qui ? »

- Il n’est pas très bavard, répond Erasmus. Il s’appelle Grim le brûlé. Il est aveugle mais souhaite néanmoins nous accompagner.
- Un candidat au suicide… répond le garde avec ironie… Quoiqu’il en soit, nous allons vous escorter au bureau de la garde douanière, que vous puissiez faire une déclaration de biens. Ainsi, lorsque vous quitterez Taërion, vous ne paierez pas de taxe sur ce que vous y avez amené.
- De taxe ? demande Erasmus, l’air inquiet
- Et oui, répond le garde. Taërion est une zone de taxation prioritaire pour le Prince Rubis, et ce n’est pas étonnant vu le nombre d’aventuriers qui explorent le Donjon… Notez bien que tous n’en ressortent pas : c’est à se demander si les richesses qui en sortent n’ont pas été amenées au préalable par des aventuriers moins chanceux…

Escortés par le garde, nos amis marchent pendant quelques centaines de mètres le long de la rue principale de Taërion jusqu’à un bâtiment bas devant lequel se tiennent deux gardes en livrée bleu marine décorée de cercles d’or brodés (5).

- ‘soir Raem, dit l’un des deux gardes douaniers au garde de Taërion
- Bonsoir Migard. Des futurs clients pour vous.
- Merci et bonsoir chez toi, répond Migard en ouvrant la porte. 

A l’intérieur, un fonctionnaire aux cheveux grisonnants accueille les personnages et les encourage à faire l’inventaire de leurs possessions pour éviter qu’ils ne soient taxés à leur sortie du fief de Taërion, qui jouit de règles de taxation spéciales.

- Dites-moi, demande Erasmus, c’est taxé à combien les produits de l’exploration du Donjon d’Argûnn ?
- Trente pour cent de la valeur des objets ou richesses extraites.
- Trente pour cent ! s’exclame Erasmus. Mais c’est du vol à main armée !
- A votre service, répond le fonctionnaire d’une voix blasée…

Fulminant par avance, Erasmus ressort du bâtiment de la Garde Douanière, bientôt suivi par les autres. Ils s’acheminent vers le centre de la petite ville pour essayer de trouver une auberge tandis qu’Erasmus peste contre les fonctionnaires qui s’enrichissent sur le dos des « honnêtes » aventuriers…

Bientôt ; nos amis débouchent sur une place à l’architecture agréable. Un grand bâtiment y trône, sur le frontispice duquel on peut lire « Maire de Taërion ». La mairie est bordée d’un côté par une hostellerie qui semble fort luxueuse et de l’autre par une échoppe qui semble héberger l’antenne locale de la Guilde de Haute Magie. En face, une taverne, une échoppe et une armurerie ferment la place. Visiblement, ce n’est pas ici que nos amis vont trouver à dormir vu les moyens dont ils disposent. Targedaël hèle un passant pour savoir ou l’on peut trouver une auberge correcte à un prix raisonnable. Le passant leur indique l’auberge du Coq Hardi, plus loin dans la rue principale, en précisant qu’elle est de bonne tenue et sans doute 

Quelques minutes plus tard, nos amis arrivent devant l'auberge du Coq Hardi. L'enseigne représente un fier gallinacé qui dont l'aile entoure une choppe aussi grande que lui. « Ca présage bien de l'accueil ! » s'exclame Erasmus, ses considérations sur les finances d'état quelque peu oubliées. Alors que le petit groupe rentre dans l'auberge, un nain bien bâti, le crâne rasé et la barbe fournie s'approche de ses clients :

- Bonsoir mes amis ! Bienvenue au Coq Hardi ! Je suis Umar, le tenancier. Je vous laisse vous installer, puis je vous propose de partager une choppe de bienvenue, à mon compte !
- Volontiers, mon brave ! dit Erasmus.
- Est-ce que loup pouvoir dormir auprès de feu ? demande Yjir, peu coutumier des habitudes urbaines.
- Je ne préfèrerais pas, répond Umar, visiblement embêté. S'il ne tenait qu'à moi, ça ne poserait pas de problème, mais je ne voudrais pas faire fuir la clientèle... Par contre, il peut dormir dans l'enclos à côté de l'auberge, on lui amènera des restes pour qu'il se nourrisse à sa faim.
- Ca bien, dit Yjir. Lui sans doute préférer dormir dehors...

Nos amis s'installent chacun dans une chambre. Celles-ci sont sobres, mais les lits semblent raisonnablement confortables, même si Yjir n'a pas encore l'habitude de dormir ailleurs que sur un sol de terre... Nos amis redescendent dans la salle principale pour trouver Umar en train de préparer un repas chaud : soupe de potire (6) et agnelle rôtie accompagnée de gousses d'ail frites. Umar invite nos amis à partager une choppe de bière offerte par la maison, mais Yjir ne semble pas très attiré par le breuvage...

- Ca Eau de Feu ? demande-t'il à Umar.
- C'est de l'alcool, oui, si telle est ta question.
- Moi préférer lait ou thé, si toi avoir.

Le nain semble un peu étonné, mais il sert à Yjir le breuvage de son choix. Il rejoint nos amis à la table du repas et lance la conversation.

- Alors, vous êtes ici pour quoi ?
- Explorer le Donjon d'Argûnn et devenir riche ! déclare Erasmus.
- Je vois. J'ai fait un peu d'exploration de mon temps... Finalement, on s'en lasse... Mais je ne veux pas vous décourager !

Le silence s'installe, entrecoupé de quelques bruits de succion, tout le monde goûtant la soupe d'Umar.

- On est les seuls clients ? demande Targedaël à Umar.
- Il y a une jeune femme qui est arrivée cet après-midi, mais sinon, vous êtes mes premiers clients de la saison.
- La saison ?
- En hiver, les aventuriers se font rares : avec la neige, Taërion est un peu difficile à rejoindre et les entrées connues du Donjon sont rendues plus dangereuses par le gel. Moi-même, je fais souvent un petit voyage au nord pendant les mois d'hiver, vers Landis ou au-delà, histoire de me réchauffer les os... Je n'ai rouvert que la semaine dernière.

Le repas se termine et Umar propose à ceux qui le souhaitent de fumer une pipe de tabac d'Ulmeïn. « Il est un peu âcre », précise-t'il, « mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'en acheter de meilleur ». Alors qu'ils viennent de s'installer autour du feu, Targedaël, Erasmus et Yjir ayant accepté de fumer un peu, un cri strident déchire la nuit. Plus rapides que l'éclair, Yjir et Targedaël sortent de l'auberge pour apercevoir une jeune femme agressée par deux malandrins : un colosse demi-orc et un homme de petite taille. 

Yjir appelle Œil de Nuit à lui et, saisissant son bâton qu'il avait posé à l'entrée se dirige vers les agresseurs tandis que Targedaël dégaine son épée et court lui aussi à l'assaut. Grim et Erasmus ne tardent pas à suivre tandis qu'Umar court derrière son bar pour en ressortir armé d'une imposante hache de guerre. Les malandrins, voyant qu'ils ne font pas le poids prennent la fuite, avec Targedaël et Œil de Nuit à leurs trousses, tandis que la jeune femme s'effondre, mortellement blessée d'un coup de dague. Assez rapidement, les deux assaillants disparaissent dans l’ombre, et elfe et loup reviennent bredouilles…

Yjir s'agenouille auprès d'elle et, une main plongée dans la terre et l'autre sur la blessure, commence à marmonner une prière aux forces de la nature. La blessure se referme, et la jeune femme rouvre les yeux. Yjir et Grim la transportent délicatement à l'intérieur de l'auberge, où Umar l'installe sur un fauteuil rembourré de coussins. Voyant qu'elle est encore faible, Umar va chercher derrière son bar une fiole qu'il lui fait boire. « C'est une potion enchantée qui devrait accélérer votre guérison » dit-il. « Un vestige de mes années d'aventure... »

Une fois remise de ses émotions, la femme se présente à nos amis.

- Je m'appelle Alanys. Merci pour votre aide...
- Pourquoi ces hommes attaquer vous ?
- C'étaient des voleurs... Ils m'ont pris ma besace... Mon dieu ! Ils ont volé ma carte ! s'exclame-t'elle dans un sanglot.
- De quelle carte s'agit'il, Alanys ? demande Targedaël.

- C'est une longue histoire... Mon père Enion, lors de son jeune âge, a été aventurier pendant quelques temps et il a en particulier exploré quelques parties du Donjon d'Argûnn. Il y a plus de vingt ans de cela, lui et son collègue aventurier de l'époque, un farouche guerrier/mage du nom de Marbus avaient découvert en explorant le Donjon des informations menant à un ancien mausolée barbare empli de richesses. Ils s'y sont rendus et, derrière la façade d'un « faux » tombeau souterrain ont découvert un passage secret menant au « vrai » tombeau. Ils déjouèrent quelques pièges avant d'arriver au cœur des souterrains. Là, Marbus manqua de prudence et succomba à un piège. Mon père, pris de panique, s'enfuit, se promettant de revenir un jour. Ce jour ne se présenta jamais, et sur son lit de mort, il m'a raconté cette histoire. J'ai retrouvé la carte qu'il avait dessinée, et j'ai décidé de venir à Taërion pour monter une expédition d'exploration du tombeau.

- Malandrins savoir que toi avoir carte ? demande Yjir
- Peut-être... Je me suis rendue à la Guilde de l'Epée pour embaucher des mercenaires, mais les prix étaient bien trop élevés. Du coup j'ai tenté la Guilde Mercenaire dont on m'avait dit que les prix étaient plus raisonnables, mais celle-ci avait beau être moins chère, c'était encore trop cher. J'étais en train de revenir ici, la mort dans l'âme, quand j'ai été attaquée. Il est possible que ce soit après m'avoir entendu parler de mes intentions à l'un des deux établissement que j'ai visité qu'on aie décidé de me voler la carte... Ou alors c'est un hasard...
- Moi pas croire ça hasard, dit Yjir.
- Qui plus est, rajoute Targedaël, nous sommes nous mêmes aventuriers à la recherche de quelque exploration, nous pourrions donc constituer votre escorte vers le Tombeau barbare... Si les malandrins ont la carte et savent de quoi il s'agit, ils risquent de s'y rendre. Êtes-vous capable de redessiner la carte de mémoire, Alanys ?
- Oui, je la connais par cœur... Je l'ai examinée tellement souvent...

Umar ayant amené une feuille de parchemin, une plume et de l'encre, Alanys entreprend de reproduire les instructions permettant de se rendre au Tombeau. Celui-ci semble être à une bonne demi-journée de marche de Taërion, quelque lieues au sud du Donjon d'Argûnn. Nos amis et leur nouvel "employeur" conviennent de partir dès l'aube, pour "doubler" éventuellement les malandrins si ceux-ci entreprenaient aussi d'explorer le Tombeau. Tout le monde réintègre donc sa chambre pour une nuit de sommeil réparatrice.

Malheureusement, au milieu de la nuit, Yjir entend des coups frappés à sa porte. « Yjir, c'est Umar ! Viens vite ! » Yjir se lève et ouvre sa porte. Umar est là, le visage défait. « Je me suis levé pour voir si Alanys allait bien, mais elle ne bouge plus... J'ai peur qu'elle ne soit morte... » Yjir suit le nain vers la chambre d'Alanys. Effectivement, elle est décédée pendant la nuit. « Ca étrange », dit Yjir. « Elle bien portante hier soir... Blessure guérie. » En examinant le corps, toutefois, Yjir constate que ses lèvres sont bleues, et que la cicatrice de sa blessure à l'épaule est purulente... « Ca poison », dit Yjir... « Dague de malandrin sans doute empoisonnée, et nous pas le voir... »

Umar réveille les autres membres du groupe, et s'en va chercher la milice de Taërion pour leur faire constater le décès. Un fonctionnaire de la milice escorté de quelques gardes se présente quelques temps après pour prendre les dépositions de nos amis, puis ils sont laissés là à finir leur nuit. Targedaël, toutefois, suggère qu'ils en profitent pour partir dès maintenant, s'assurant ainsi d'arriver au tombeau les premiers. Tous approuvent, et le petit groupe quitte Taërion dans la nuit froide pour aller explorer le Tombeau barbare.

Au lever du soleil, en cette froide mais claire journée de fin d'hiver, le groupe d'aventuriers a déjà mis une bonne distance entre lui et Taërion. La silhouette imposante du Donjon d'Argûnn perce l'horizon, immense tour noire dont le sommet n'est pas visible. C'est un bon point de repère qui permet sans encombre à nos amis de trouver avant la mi-journée l'entrée camouflée du tombeau. Au milieu des fourrés, non loin de la carcasse d'un chariot, ils trouvent un escalier de pierre recouvert de mousse et s'y engagent prudemment. Avant de s’enfoncer sous terre, Yjir se retourne vers Œil de Nuit et lui dit « Toi pas nous suivre. Toi pas être bien sous terre. Toi chasser dans environs. Moi t’appeler quand ressortir ! »






Yjir allume une torche qu'il portait dans son paquetage, et nos héros parviennent dans une grande pièce au centre de laquelle trône une statue d'un homme de grande stature dont les mains reposent sur une épée ouvragée. La statue est décorée d'un blason représentant une épée perçant une tête de Dragon. « C'est le blason du baron Varnôn d'Argûnn » dit Erasmus, faisant montre de son érudition. « Il était un des lieutenants de Tirna'gaël, le fondateur des Baronnies Naïmides. Si c'est vraiment son tombeau ici, elle nous a pas refilé que des sucettes, Alanys ! »

Pendant ce temps, Targedaël et Grim ont entrepris d'explorer la pièce. Targedaël découvre bien vite les restes de trois personnes, squelettes emmitouflés dans des fourrures et regroupés autour des restes anciens d'un feu. « Sans doute des voyageurs surpris par une tempête de neige et qui ont trouvé refuge ici par hasard », dit l'elfe. « Ce qui est étrange », continue-t'il en examinant les macabres restes, « c'est qu’il y a quatre écuelles et quatre gobelets autour du feu mais seulement trois cadavres... »

Grim, quant à lui, a entrepris d'examiner les parois de la pièce. Ses mains courent sur les murs ouvragés, à la recherche d'une anomalie qui lui permettrait de déceler un passage. Bientôt, il hèle ses compagnons. « Ici, une issue ». Son commentaire laconique ne permettant pas aux autres de se faire une idée très précise de ce qu'il a découvert, le reste du groupe le rejoint. En effet, le mur semble fissuré sur toute sa hauteur, mais la largeur de la crevasse est presque insuffisante pour passer. Grim et Erasmus, toutefois, se glissent bien vite pour aller explorer ce qu'il y a de l'autre côté. Alors que Targedaël rentre le ventre pour se faufiler à son tour, il aperçoit sur un éclat de rocher un morceau de tissu, visiblement déchiré. « Je pense que notre quatrième voyageur est parti par là... » dit-il à Yjir.

Finalement, tout le monde se retrouve de l'autre côté du passage rocheux. Une vingtaine de mètres plus loin, celui-ci débouche sur une immense caverne au plafond bas qui abrite un lac souterrain. Au bord du lac, à quelques mètres de la rive, une étrange lueur perce l'obscurité. « Allons voir de quoi il s'agit ! » dit Targedaël.

Effectivement, à quelques mètres de la rive, sous l'eau, nos amis trouvent un quatrième cadavre. La lueur émane d'un objet brillant semble-t'il serré dans une de ses mains alors que son autre bras entoure un coffret métallique. Il n'y a nulle indication permettant de comprendre comment il a fini sous l'eau... Sans hésitation, Targedaël se défait de son armure et de son arc, et entreprend de descendre dans l'eau glacée pour dégager le coffret et l'objet brillant des mains du cadavre. Il plonge une première; puis une deuxième fois sans succès, ne parvenant pas à briser les os calcifiés qui retiennent le butin. Alors qu'il vient de plonger pour une troisième fois, dague à la main, pour briser les os qui retiennent l’objet de sa convoitise, il n'entend pas les avertissements de ses compagnons qui eux viennent de voir se profiler du fond du lac la silhouette d'une gigantesque araignée-crabe...

L’elfe est donc pour le moins surpris lorsqu'un morceau significatif de sa cuisse lui est arraché violemment par une pince crustacée. Il se retourne, toujours sous l’eau et entreprend de faire lâcher prise à la créature aquatique. Ses compagnons se préparent au combat, mais ils ne peuvent pas faire grand chose tant que tout se passe sous l’eau. Finalement, Targedaël parvient à coups de dagues répétés à briser une partie de la pince de l’araignée, et c’est à bout de souffle qu’il parvient à refaire surface. Sa rapidité naturelle lui permet de regagner la rive quelques secondes avant l’araignée, et c’est donc Yjir, Grim et Erasmus qui accueillent cette dernière.

Tandis qu’Yjir assène de lourds coups de bâton au gigantesque crustacé, Grim tente tant bien que mal de briser sa carapace à coups de poings et de pieds, malheureusement sans grand succès. Erasmus, quand à lui, entonne une rapide incantation qui fait jaillir de son doigt un rayon de glace qui vient geler un des yeux de la créature. Après avoir repris son souffle, Targedaël rejoint la mêlée et, à eux tous, ils parviennent à mettre fin à l’habitant du lac.

La cuisse de Targedaël est assez amochée, mais celui-ci insiste néanmoins pour retourner dans l’eau chercher le coffret et l’objet brillant. « Et s’il y a une autre araignée ? », demande Erasmus. « T’inquiètes donc pas, il n’y en aura pas d’autre ! Et puis maintenant, on sait à quoi s’en tenir. » Targedaël plonge donc une nouvelle fois et parvient cette fois ci à remonter le coffret et un galet qui brille d’une puissante lumière.

Sans prendre plus de précautions, Erasmus et Targedaël ouvrent le coffret. Ils y trouvent une fiole, un protège parchemin en métal qui semble hermétique, et un cylindre d’ivoire ouvragé dont une des extrémités est ornée d’un bouton. Erasmus ouvre avec anticipation le protège parchemin est en extrait un vélin manuscrit. Après un examen rapide, il déclare d’une voix prétentieuse : « Ce sont des écrits magiques. Je suis le seul à pouvoir les décrypter. » Il range prudemment le parchemin dans son écrit protecteur. 

Pendant ce temps, Targedaël et Yjir examinent le cylindre d’ivoire. Ils se rendent compte que lorsque le bouton à l’extrémité est enfoncé, le cylindre devient complètement immobile, et impossible à bouger. Difficile pour l’instant de lui trouver une utilité, mais Yjir le garde néanmoins dans sa besace. Finalement, Erasmus ayant humé la fiole et y ayant inséré quelques poudres alchimiques déclare qu’il s’agit d’un élixir de soins.

La caverne souterraine n'ayant pas d'autre issue apparente, nos personnages retournent dans la pièce principale du tombeau et reprennent leur inspection. Derrière un monceau de sacs moisis ayant du contenir des marchandises périssables appartenant aux quatre voyageurs décédés, Targedaël sent une différence dans la qualité de l’air et la pression. Soupçonnant la présence d’un passage secret, il cherche un mécanisme dans la zone autour de la paroi suspecte, et trouve finalement une pierre mal scellée. Il appuie fortement dessus, et effectivement, un pan du mur s’efface dans un grincement rocailleux, laissant apparaître un passage étroit. 

Targedaël en tête, nos amis s’engagent dans le couloir, et quelques instants plus tard, le passage derrière eux se referme. Ils arrivent bien vite à un embranchement présentant trois couloirs. Des symboles sont gravés au dessus de chacun des couloirs. Au centre, c’est une balance, symbole connu de l'équilibre et de la Neutralité ; à droite, deux lignes verticales et deux lignes horizontales entrecroisées, symbole habituel de la Loi et de l’ordre. A gauche, une spirale symbolisant sans doute le Chaos.

- Il s’agit certainement d’une énigme, dit Targedaël. A mon avis, il faut suivre le couloir qui correspond le mieux aux aspirations de chacun.
- Moi pas d’accord, dit Yjir. Ici tombeau de Varnôn. Lui être un des fondateurs de Baronnies Naïmides. Lui être côté d’organisation et de loi. Nous devoir suivre couloir de Loi.
- Le philosophe a dit « En toutes choses, respecte l’équilibre », dit Grim d’un ton serein. J’irais au centre.
- Ca me paraît pas mal aussi, dit Erasmus, un peu incertain.
- Moi pas vouloir priver vous de lumière, dit Yjir, la lanterne à la main. Moi suivre vous au centre même si moi penser que ça être erreur…
- Vous faites ce que vous voulez, pour ma part ce sera le couloir de gauche, dit Targedaël entêté.

Il part donc d’un pas assuré vers le couloir de gauche, tandis que les autres s’avancent prudemment dans le couloir du centre. Grim est en tête, Erasmus derrière lui et enfin Yjir. Lorsque Grim parvient au milieu du couloir, le sol se dérobe soudain sous ses pieds, précipitant nos trois amis dans une profonde trappe au fond de laquelle luisent des piques acérées. Yjir fait un bond en arrière au dernier moment et parvient à se rétablir au bord du couloir, tandis qu’Erasmus réussit in extremis à se raccrocher à la portion de sol qui vient de basculer vers le bas. Grim n’a pas autant de chance. Non seulement il tombe au fond de la trappe, mais il s’empale un bras et une jambe sur les piques rouillées qui agrémentent le plancher du piège.

A peu près au même moment, Targedaël entend au-dessus de sa tête un grondement rocailleux. Par réflexe, il se met à courir et grand bien lui en prend car le plafond commence à s’effondrer. Il parvient à éviter quelques rochers de taille, mais après plusieurs impacts, un pan de plafond particulièrement acéré lui tombe sur le coin du crâne et il s’effondre, évanoui et à moitié enseveli, à quelques pas de l’extrémité du couloir piégé.

Tandis que Grim demande à ses amis de lui lancer une corde et de lui indiquer où elle est (il ne la voit pas), Erasmus fait un numéro d’équilibriste réussi pour se rétablir à l’entrée du couloir, tandis qu’Yjir, pestant de n’avoir pas suivi son instinct, se rue vers le couloir de la Loi. En effet, il parvient sans encombre à traverser et se retrouve dans une immense salle. A sa gauche émergent les deux autres couloirs. Il aperçoit le corps de Targedaël et, pris de panique, il accourt pour constater que son compagnon vit encore, mais qu’il a besoin de soins immédiats. Yjir en appelle aux forces de la nature et la condition de Targedaël se stabilise, même s’il n’est pas guéri pour autant.

Pendant ce temps, Erasmus fait aussi le tour par le couloir non piégé et lance une corde à Grim qui est près de la sortie du couloir, mais six mètres plus bas. Il faut un moment à Grim pour se saisir de la corde, et Yjir et Erasmus le hissent. Il est lui aussi en bien piètre état. Yjir lui prodigue des soins, mais la potion découverte dans le coffret métallique est réservée à Targedaël qui reprend alors conscience.

L’immense pièce dans laquelle se retrouvent nos amis est ornée de bas-reliefs qui semblent décrire la vie de Varnôn. Elle se répartit sur deux étages séparés par un balcon. Dans la partie haute, où ils se trouvent, il y a une réplique de la statue de Varnôn aperçue à l'entrée du tombeau, mais son épée est métallique et non pas en pierre. Erasmus détermine qu'elle est magique, et un cadavre décomposé (sans doute celui de Marbus) est visible devant la statue. Il a la main tendue vers la statue, ce qui laisse penser qu'il avait essayé de toucher l'épée.

- Nous pas toucher Epée, dit Yjir d’un ton sec. Ca piège évident pour aventuriers cupides.
- T’inquiètes donc pas, répond Targedaël, on sera prudents.
- Et puis l’Epée est magique, ne l’oublions pas, renchérit Erasmus.

Targedaël commence par fouiller le cadavre. Il porte sur lui, entre autres objets, une carte qui semble référer à une portion du Donjon d'Argûnn. De plus, son crâne est troué au niveau du front et de l’arrière, comme si un projectile l’avait transpercé de part en part, mais de projectile, nulle trace… Erasmus et Targedaël se consultent à voix basse pour essayer de mettre sur pied un plan leur permettant de récupérer l’épée en prenant le minimum de risques. Finalement, s’abritant derrière un angle du couloir non piégé, Erasmus invoque une force invisible qui, lentement et sans toucher l’épée entoure une corde autour de celle-ci et la noue. Il ne reste plus qu’à Targedaël à tirer pour déloger l’épée de la statue…

Pendant ce temps, Yjir examine les bas-reliefs qui ornent les murs du balcon. Ceux-ci retracent la vie du Baron Varnôn, et confirment s’il y avait besoin qu’il s’agit bien du héros de légendes mentionné par Erasmus. Certains éléments du récit attirent l’attention du shaman : Tout d’abord, Varnôn semble avoir affronté au cours de sa vie de nombreux Dragons qui, si on en croit les bas-reliefs, sont tous morts sous ses coups répétés. D’autre part, les bas-reliefs semblent mentionner des troubles lors de l’excavation du tombeau du héros, mais il est difficile de comprendre exactement ce qui s’est passé. En tous cas, il semble que d’anciennes galeries peuplées de créatures hostiles aient été découvertes puis magiquement isolées…

Targedaël et Erasmus sont maintenant prêts à tenter leur coup. Targedaël se réfugie dans le couloir qui mène sur le balcon et tire sur la corde. Non seulement l’épée de bouge pas, mais au niveau des mains de la statue, un carreau en métal verdâtre se matérialise, et il fonce vers Targedaël, évitant le coin derrière celui-ci se cache et lui perfore le torse. Le sang jaillit des lèvres de l’elfe, et il perd connaissance de nouveau.

Pestant dans sa langue natale, Yjir court de nouveau à la rescousse de Targedaël et, grâce au pouvoir de la Nature, parvient à stabiliser sa condition, mais il ne reprend pas conscience. Enervés mais contraints, Yjir et Grim proposent de monter un campement ici, sur la balcon, pour attendre jusqu’au lendemain que Targedaël reprenne connaissance. Erasmus, complice de Targedaël dans sa témérité cupide, se fait tout petit sous le regard lourd et le silence pesant de ses compagnons.

Le lendemain, Yjir soigne Targedaël d’un air réprobateur et, ne souhaitant pas prendre de risques inutiles, nos amis décident de passer une nouvelle journée et nuit de repos avant de reprendre l’exploration du tombeau. Erasmus passe sa journée à étudier tantôt les bas-reliefs, tantôt son livre de sorts, tandis que Grim médite, qu’Yjir tourne en rond, un peu mal à l’aise dans cet espace clos, et que Targedaël se remet de ses blessures.

Enfin, le surlendemain de leur entrée dans le tombeau, nos héros se décident à explorer la partie basse de la pièce, en contrebas du balcon. Ils attachent une corde à la balustrade en marbre et descendent l’un après l’autre en contrebas. Là, au milieu d'une immense pièce, est érigé une sorte de crypte en pierre où, sans doute, repose la dépouille de Varnôn. Nos amis s’approchent examiner la crypte de plus près lorsque Erasmus leur dit : « Soyez prudents. Je sens des magies puissantes dans cette crypte… »

Du coup, nos amis décident d’explorer plus avant la pièce avant de se concentrer sur la crypte, au cas où. Mis à part de nouvelles fresques plus générales sur la naissance des Baronnies Naïmides, la pièce n’a qu’une caractéristique digne d’intérêt : dans un de ses coins les plus éloignés du balcon, le sol a une consistance étrange. Solide mais comme sans substance. Targedaël approche une torche de l’endroit, et soudain il recule en poussant un cri : des visages simiesques et menaçants sont collés de l'autre côté de ce plancher transparent. Les créatures auxquelles appartiennent ces visages grognent et hurlent de l'autre côté. Elle sont visiblement hostiles, mais ne semblent pas pouvoir franchir ou briser l’étrange section de plancher.

- Erasmus, toi savoir quoi ça être ? demande Yjir
- C’est clairement magique, mais sinon, je ne vois pas trop…
- Est-ce que ça pourrait-être un portail magique par où des créatures peuvent apparaître, demande Targtedaël
- Je ne sais pas, répond le gnome. Ca me surprendrait, mais tout est possible…
- Ca sert bien à quelque chose de passer son temps dans les livres, déclare Grim dans un accès d’éloquence rare…

Après cette intrigante découverte, nos amis s’intéressent de nouveau à la crypte. Elle semble fermée par une très lourde dalle de pierre qui s’encastre parfaitement dans son contour. Pendant que les deux héros « de grande taille » s’intéressent à la crypte, Erasmus et Grim se postent non loin du plancher translucide au cas où la théorie de Targedaël se vérifierait. Yjir tente de la pousser la dalle en pierre, sans succès, puis Yjir et Targedaël. Finalement, Erasmus, les voyant peiner à entrer dans la crypte revient vers eux : « Dans les parchemins que j’ai trouvé là-haut, il y a une formule qui pourrait nous aider… Ecartez-vous ! »

Sortant un rouleau de parchemin de sa besace, le gnome entonne une incantation. Sa voix aiguë s’élève et résonne dans l’immense tombeau. Soudain, un craquement se fait entendre et la dalle de pierre qui fermait la crypte est projetée vers l’avant et se brise lourdement sur le sol. 

Yjir approche le galet lumineux de l’entrée de la crypte, révélant une petite pièce emplie de richesses, monnaies antiques, objets de valeur et armes. Au fond, assis sur un trône se tient le squelette d’un homme de haute stature, une superbe épée longue appuyée sous ses mains. Nul doute qu’il s’agisse de la dépouille mortelle du Baron Varnôn.

- Nous pas refaire bêtises ! enjoint Yjir. Ca être sépulture mortelle, nous devoir la respecter.
- Tu n’y penses pas Yjir, répond Taergedaël. Tout cet or ne sert à rien ici, alors qu’il pourrait faire beaucoup de bien là-haut. C’est comme cette épée : elle est visiblement de bonne facture, et peut-être même a-t’elle été forgée pour lutter contre les forces de mal… Ici, elle ne fait que lutter contre les forces du temps…

Yjir lève les yeux au ciel, regrettant soudain d’avoir accepté d’ouvrir la crypte. Quant à Erasmus, l’œil cupide, il tente de faire un inventaire rapide des richesses contenues dans la salle funéraire… Targedaël ne peut pas quitter l’épée des yeux. Il tourne autour du trône, soucieux d’un nouveau piège, mais finalement il n’en peut plus. Il essaye d’un geste rapide d’attraper l’épée par la garde.

A ce moment là, la pièce plonge dans l’obscurité la plus profonde. Inexplicablement, le galet magique d’Yjir n’émet plus aucune lumière. Yjir et Erasmus, qui sont près de la sortie, entendent un grincement de pierre et un claquement sec. Ils sentent soudain un changement dans l’air de la pièce et comprennent que la crypte vient de se refermer. Targedaël quant à lui, entend un claquement d’os qui ne fait que confirmer la terrible vision qu’il a eue juste avant que la lumière ne disparaisse : le squelette s’est relevé et fonce sur lui.

S’ensuit une mêlée à l’aveuglette, Yjir et Targedaël frappant des coups plus ou moins au hasard dans l’espoir de toucher l’abomination morte vivante. Targedaël sent que son épée rencontre l’adversaire, mais la lame glisse sur les os de l’abomination sans avoir trop d’effet. La créature, elle, semble bien y voir puisque Targedaël et Yjir se font copieusement arroser de coups alors qu’Erasmus tente désespérément de localiser la créature pour la viser d’un sortilège puis, changeant de tactique, recule vers la sortie. Il se rend alors compte qu’à proximité de l’issue, il reste un peu de lumière…

« Reculez ! On y voit par ici ! » hurle-t’il a ses compagnons. Targedaël et Yjir ne se le font pas dire deux fois ! Ils reculent tout en se protégeant des coups de la dépouille animée de Varnôn. Soudain, leur adversaire squelettique émerge de l’obscurité magique, brandissant son épée. Mais la riposte ne tarde pas : Erasmus prononce quelques syllabes et de son index jaillit une fléchette lumineuse qui vient brûler quelques os du squelette. Targedaël frappe de manière répétée, mais la lame de son épée glisse sur les os et vient se loger entre les côtes du squelette, ne causant que peu de dommages. C’est finalement Yjir qui, rapide comme l’éclair, assène deux coups de son bâton au vestiges de Baron, qui se brise sous le choc et de dissocie d’un coup. Les os volent aux quatre coins de la petite crypte, et la lumière du galet lumineux revient.

A l’extérieur, Grim, qui a tant bien que mal retrouvé la porte de la crypte tambourine sur celle-ci :
- Que se passe-t’il ? Que puis-je faire pour vous aider ? 
- Briser la dalle de pierre, répond sèchement Targedaël une fois son souffle repris

Nos amis ne souhaitent pas s’attarder. Ils s’arc-boutent tous les trois contre la dalle magiquement reconstituée et, au bout de longues minutes d’effort, ils en viennent à bout, la repoussant à l’extérieur de la crypte. La bouffée d’air qui leur parvient alors est comme une libération.

Sous l’œil désapprobateur d’Yjir, Erasmus et Targedaël remplissent leurs sacs de richesses, ne laissant que les objets trop encombrants ou trop fragiles pour survivre à un voyage à dos d’aventurier. Targedaël remplace son épée par celle de Varnôn, non sans une certaine fierté. Finalement, ayant exploré l’ensemble du mausolée souterrain, nos amis reprennent le chemin vers la sortie.

Lorsqu’ils parviennent à l’entrée du mausolée, au pied de l’escalier qui mène à l’air libre, il fait nuit. Targedaël arrête soudain ses amis, leur faisant signe d’être discrets : « Il se peut que les malandrins qui ont volé la carte à Alanys nous attendent à l’extérieur. C’est ce que je ferais, moi, si je savais que j’ai été doublé. Je vais monter discrètement. Comme je vois assez bien la nuit, je pourrais sans doute identifier leur présence ou non. Yjir, suis-moi, au cas où je me ferais immédiatement attaquer, il vaudrait mieux qu’on soit deux… »

Les deux compagnons montent discrètement l’escalier. Arrivés en haut, Targedaël glisse sa tête au niveau du sol, mais il n’aperçoit rien de particulier. Il se redresse pour voir de plus loin, et à l’instant même, une flèche lui perce le flanc. Dans un cri de douleur, il se rabat au sol. « Là-bas, à 10 mètres sur la droite, j’ai vu une silhouette ! ». Yjir marmonne une prière tout bas et sa main vient toucher le sol de l’escalier. Les mousses qui y poussent commencent soudain à trembler, alors que tout autour de l’escalier, l’herbe et les buissons commencent à onduler et à bruisser.

Soudain, un cri émane de là où l’archer doit se trouver. Targedaël, encochant un flèche, jette un œil et aperçoit un colosse entouré de végétation mouvante, qui l’empêtre et l’empêche de se servir de son arc. Il ne faut pas le lui dire deux fois : Targedaël se relève et décoche flèche sur flèche. Le colosse, grognant de douleur et d’effort commence à se diriger lentement vers l’entrée de l’escalier malgré les plantes animées.

Tout entier concentré sur sa cible, Targedaël est surpris lorsque sa cuisse est transpercée d’une nouvelle flèche, provenant d’une autre direction. Il s’écroule et, avant de perdre connaissance dit à Yjir : « Ils sont deux ! » Pendant qu’Yjir s’occupe de le soigner, Erasmus entonne une invocation et fait apparaître plusieurs boules lumineuses qu’il fait bouger en cercles concentriques de plus en plus éloignés afin de localiser le second archer. Yjir en appelle aux forces de la nature pour faire revenir à lui l’elfe blessé. Cela fait, il siffle puissamment dans ses doigts puis crie « Œil de Nuit, ne t’approche pas. Attaque le second archer. »

Pendant ce temps, le demi-orc empêtré parvient à dégainer son épée et, toujours handicapé par les plantes, il s’approche néanmoins dangereusement de l’escalier. Pour lui faire face, mais aussi pour dégager l’escalier afin que Grim et Yjir puissent l’aider, Targedaël quitte la relative sécurité de l’escalier. Immédiatement, la végétation animée s’enroule autour de ses jambes et il se retrouve lui aussi fort handicapé pour faire face au colosse. Ce dernier est maintenant suffisamment proche pour que Targedaël puisse reconnaître un des deux hommes qui ont agressé Alanys. Targedaël et lui échangent quelques coups, mais aucun des deux ne parvient à toucher l’autre.

Pendant ce temps, Œil de nuit qui a entendu l’appel de son ami Yjir fonce vers le second archer. Aidé par les jappements du loup, Erasmus dirige ses boules lumineuses dans cette direction, et tous aperçoivent bientôt un homme petit et svelte qui décoche ses flèches en leur direction. Alors qu’Œil de Nuit s’approche de lui, il lui décoche une flèche qui lui perce le flanc. Le long parvient néanmoins à sauter sur l’homme, le mordre et lui faire perdre l’équilibre.

Alors qu’Erasmus reste auprès de Targedaël pour l’aider éventuellement dans son combat contre le demi-orc, Yjir et Grim s’enfoncent dans la végétation toujours animée de vie propre et, lentement, progressent vers l’archer. Celui-ci a dégainé sa dague et parvient à labourer le loup d’Yjir d’un coup vicieux. Œil de Nuit perd beaucoup de sang et, voyant cela, Yjir lui intime de fuir tandis qu’ils s’approchent de son adversaire. Malheureusement, celui-ci ne se laisse pas démonter, et il décoche une flèche à Yjir, qui s’écroule à son tour, grièvement touché. Grim, seul mais déterminé, fonce vers l’archer et parvient à le frapper à plusieurs reprises. Il tente d’user des prises paralysantes apprises lors de sa retraite au Monastère de Reälk (7), mais ne parvient pas à frapper de coup suffisamment décisif pour que cela fonctionne. L’archer, affaibli, sent toutefois qu’il lui faut s’enfuir s’il souhaite survivre.

Pendant ce temps, Targedaël, avec l’aide de quelques carreaux d’arbalète pas toujours précis d’Erasmus, parvient à rendre hors d’état de nuire le demi-orc, mais à la fin du combat, il est lui aussi proche de l’épuisement. Entre les blessures dues aux flèches et quelques coups d’épée, il saigne abondamment. Néanmoins, il reprend son arc et tente de s’approcher du lieu du second combat.

L’archer a réussi à fausser compagnie à Grim. Il court dans la lande nocturne, le moine aveugle le suivant avec plus ou moins de précision, à l’oreille. Après avoir quelque peu creusé l’écart, l’homme se retourne et décoche une flèche en direction du nain. Fendant la nuit, celle-ci vient se ficher droit dans sa gorge, et il s’écroule, mort sur le coup. Targedaël, qui vient d’arriver sur les lieux, hurle de rage en voyant son compagnon tomber, et décoche à son tour des flèches vers l’homme qui a repris sa fuite. La première rate sa marque, mais la deuxième, plus précise, vient s’enfoncer dans le dos du fuyard qui s’écroule enfin.

Targedaël n’a pas le temps de savourer sa victoire. Yjir se meurt et il faut agir vite pour qu’il ne rejoigne par Grim dans l’au-delà. Erasmus et lui pensent ses blessures et préparent un feu pour le réchauffer. Ils en profitent pour en faire autant pour le demi-orc, qui n’est pas mort dans le combat. Ils veillent leurs deux blessés toute la nuit et, au petit matin, Yjir reprend connaissance. Il en appelle à la nature pour qu’elle lui donne un peu de sa force revigorante et, un peu moins faible, il participe avec ses amis à l’échafaudage d’un bûcher funéraire pour Grim.

Une fois cette triste besogne accomplie, nos amis fouillent les deux malandrins. Ils récupèrent quelques possessions, mais surtout, ils remarquent sur l’avant bras de l’archer mort un tatouage étrange : il s’agit d’un rat noir. Lorsque le demi-orc revient à lui, ils l’interrogent sur la signification de cette marque, mais Sigmund, car tel est son nom, dit ne pas savoir que son ami était tatoué et encore moins savoir ce que cela signifie. Ils interrogent le demi-orc plus avant, mais il s’avère être une brute sans trop d’intelligence et clairement mû par l’appât du gain plus que par autre chose.

Nos amis passent encore une nuit pour récupérer leurs forces et, au petit matin, reprennent la route vers Taërion. Une fois arrivé là-bas, ils livrent Sigmund à la milice, sous accusation de l’empoisonnement l’Alanys. Ils parviennent à obtenir une courte entrevue avec Semar, un des capitaines de la Milice :

- Messieurs, au nom de la Milice de Taërion, je vous félicite pour cette arrestation. Sigmund et son complice La Fouine, que vous avez tué, étaient soupçonnés de longue date pour des agressions, des vols et de la contrebande, mais nous n’étions pas parvenus à les prendre sur les faits. Grâce à votre témoignage, je ne doute pas que notre ami Sigmund va se retrouver bientôt gladiateur à Naïm… Il n’y fera pas long feu…
- Dites moi, messire Semar, que savez vous d’hommes qui se tatouent sur l’avant-bras un rat noir ? demande Erasmus, affable mais curieux.
- Euh… et bien… mais rien ! Je n’en ai jamais entendu parler… répond Semar, visiblement gêné.

Nos trois amis se regardent, et comprenant qu’ils ne tireront rien de plus de ce fonctionnaire, décident de retourner à l’auberge du Coq Hardi. Ils conviennent d’y rester quelques jours pour se remettre de leur douloureuse première aventure et décider de ce qu’ils vont faire maintenant.

Notes : 

(1) Les moines Antoniens suivent les enseignements du Philosophe Anton dit l’Errant qui professait l’accomplissement des êtres par la connaissance de soi. Anton prêchait l’inutilité de l’adoration des dieux, arguant que des êtres sensément si puissants ne pouvaient raisonnablement s’intéresser au sort de chacun de leurs adorateurs. Il fut pourchassé, ses ouvrages brûlés ou détruits, mais il fit naître une petite école de pensée qui se réalise par un ascétisme monastique.

(2) Trois Chevaux Blancs sur Champ Gris sont les couleurs de la Famille Urbis de Taërion. Le fief de Taërion est vassal du Baron Beoric d’Argûnn.

(3) La Tribu des Grands Aigles est une des tribus nomades qui peuplent les Plaines Désolées. Cette région située au nord-ouest des Monts Ferreux est inexplicablement aride et les tribus y survivent dans des conditions difficiles. Ils ont une tradition shamanique qui s’apparente par certains côtés au druidisme.

(4) Le continent de Terkân connaît trois « donjons », en fait des forteresses immenses et plus ou moins à l’abandon. Il y a le Donjon des Barbarides, au sud de la péninsule de Glass, le Donjon Bleu, au cœur de la chaîne des Ecrins Bleus, et le Donjon d’Argûnn, dans les Baronnies Naïmides, non loin de Taërion. Le Donjon d’Argûnn est un bâtiment immense, de plusieurs lieues de circonférence, entièrement construit de pierre noire et dont on n’aperçoit pas le sommet. Il est entouré d’une abîme d’une centaine de mètres de large franchie seulement par quatre ponts de pierre, au quatre points cardinaux, qui mènent à d’immenses portes que nul n’est jamais parvenu à ouvrir. Les explorateurs du Donjon rentrent par les nombreuses galeries qui s’ouvrent dans l’abîme et ressortent par le même chemin, quand ils ressortent…

(5) Cinq Pièces d’Or sur Champ Bleu Marine sont les couleurs de la Garde Douanière, émanation du Prince Rubis des Baronnies Naïmides et disposant de grands pouvoirs de taxation. La garde est en particulier chargée de collecter les impôts séculiers et de lutter contre la contrebande.

(6) Le potire est un gros légume rond de couleur rouge à la chair filandreuse et légèrement sucrée. On en fait des soupes et des tourtes salées ou sucrées. C’est un légume qui pousse sous tous les climats et donc considéré comme un plat « du peuple » par les gens huppés. 

(7) Le courant d’idées Antonien a survécu à la fois à son maître à penser et à la persécution dont il fit l’objet, mais il n’est pas très répandu, autant en raison de ces causes historiques qu’à cause de la rigueur de son enseignement. Il existe trois monastères Antoniens connus : le monastère de Porphyre, à l’est des Plaines Jaunes, le monastère de Reälk, au nord des Monts Ferreux et le monastère de Taërion, au cœur des Baronnies Naïmides. On raconte que vers la fin de sa vie, Anton aurait fui les persécutions d’un monde fermé sur lui-même pour se réfugier dans les Ecrins Bleus avec quelques fidèles. Ce serait un mystique « quatrième monastère » dont personne n’a jamais pu prouver l’existence.


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaire sur l'Episode 1 : Le Tombeau de Varnôn*

Comme expliqué plus haut, ce scénario n'avait d'autre but que de nous initier à la mécanique de la 3E. Toutefois, un certain nombre de pistes vont acquérir une importance non négligeable par la suite :

*Le Mur de Force :* Le lecteur aura compris que la zone de sol translucide est un Mur de Force (Wall of Force.) On verra dans l'épisode 3 que ce Mur de Force prendra une certaine importance, ou plutôt, que ce qu'il y a derrière le Mur de Force deviendra crucial.

*L'Epée de Varnôn :* Les pouvoirs de l'Epée de Varnôn sont en apparence mineurs (elle est pour l'instant +1 Defending) mais c'est en fait une épée légendaire dans l'élimination des Dragons. Comme on le verra, elle pourra avoir son importance plus tard lors de la confrontation avec les enfants de Môrg-Rhanshaka voire avec Môrg-Rhanshaka elle-même.

*La carte :* Sur le cadavre de Marbus, les personnages ont trouvé une carte qui est une portion du Donjon d'Argûnn. C'est une inconnue dans le futur de la campagne dans la mesure où ils n'ont pas pour l'instant décidé d'explorer cette portion du Donjon.

*Le Tatouage* : Le tatouage du rat sur l'avant-bras est le signe d'appartenance à la Grise Guilde, conglomérat de guildes de voleurs et d'assassins particulièrement présente dans les Baronnies. On le verra, la Grise Guilde va avoir un rôle important à jouer dans le déroulement de la campagne à venir. A ce stade de la partie, personne ne sait dire aux personnages ce que signifie ce tatouage. 

A la fin de cette première aventure (jouée sur deux sessions), nous avons donc perdu un premier personnage. Grim était un personnage original, sans doute un peu trop, et on sentait déjà que Chloé (la joueuse qui l'incarnait) était frustrée par les limitations liées à sa cécité et par son inefficacité relative au combat. Du coup, je n'ai pas eu envie de truquer les dés lorsque La Fouine a fait une réussite critique sur son tir...

Le personnage suivant de Chloé, Skum, sera décrit au début de la prochaine aventure, et contribuera bien plus efficacement à la campagne que ne l'aurait fait Grim...


----------



## Sammael99

*Les Terres Anciennes : Quelques Règles Maison*

Voici quelques règles maison qui peuvent avoir un impact sur le récit :

*Knowledge (Legends) : * J'ai décidé de rajouter une compétence de connaissances des légendes et des rumeurs. C'est une sorte de fourre-tout générique qui recouvre ce que Histoire, Géographie, Religions et Arcanes ne couvrent pas. C'est la connaissance des histoires racontées au coin du feu, des hauts-faits des héros d'antan, etc. C'est une compétence générique, cross-class pour tout le monde. Elle permet d'expliquer que quelqu'un qui n'a pas eu une éducation "universitaire" puisse néanmoins connaître des choses, des légendes, des histoires, même s'il est incapable de les mettre en perspective. 

*Objets magiques vs. Artefacts* : Pour personnaliser un peu certains objets magiques, j'ai décidé de créer des objets génériques (généralement peu puissants) et des objets dits "artefacts" (rien à voir avec les artefacts du DMG). Les artefacts sont des objets proches du concept des objets magiques d'Earthdawn, pour ceux qui connaissent. Le principe est que ces objets ont une histoire et des pouvoirs graduels au fur et à mesure qu'on s'accorde avec eux. Pour cela il faut connaître leur histoire et/ou faire certaines choses. En termes de jeux, ça se traduit par une compétence objet, dans laquelle le joueur peut mettre des points au fur et à mesure qu'il apprend des choses sur l'objet et qu'il maîtrise ses pouvoirs. Les artefacts sont évidemment très rares. L'épée de Varnôn est un Artefact.

*Sorciers* : De manière à distinguer une peu plus les sorciers des magiciens, nous avons décidé que les sorciers n'auraient pas de familier. En contrepartie, ils n'auraient pas besoin de composante matérielles pour leurs sortilèges, sauf pour ceux dont la composante matérielle a une valeur. Cette règle a été instaurée en cours de partie ce qui explique que Targedaël ait eu un familier dans les premiers temps. Le problème s'est réglé de lui-même et c'est ensuite que nous avons modifié la règle.

*Alignements et Détections* : Les alignements sont considérés comme une indication de comportement et non pas comme un absolu. Du coup, les sorts de détection et de protection ne fonctionnent pas sur le commun des mortels. Par contre, les créatures (généralement extra-planaires) dont l'alignement est intangible (démons, célestiaux), qui sont liés à une divinité (clercs, paladins) ou qui sont possédés sont "détectables".

*Nouveaux sorts* : Les praticants de la magie divine peuvent avoir accès aux sorts des "splatbooks" si ceux-ci sont validés par moi-même à condition d'éliminer un sort actuel de leur liste de sorts. Ceci de façon à ne pas multiplier leurs possibilités sans contreparties. Pour les magiciens, pas de souci, pour les sorciers, le problème ne s'est pas posé et sera réglé en temps et en heure


----------



## Horacio

Ce marrant, Ben, j'utilise les mêmes regles pour les sorciers et les alignements... Bizzares les coincidences, non?


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Ce marrant, Ben, j'utilise les mêmes regles pour les sorciers et les alignements... Bizzares les coincidences, non? *




Je trouve que c'est assez intuitif de faire comme ça. Ca évite la plupart des abus du Detect XXX (bien que je demande comment ça va se passer dans la phase actuelle de la campagne va commencer, où il va y avoir quelques caisses de diables )

Pour les sorciers, c'était un moyen de rendre la magie plus "spontanée" et de les différencier plus du magicien.


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode Second : Une partie de Rouste*

L’ambiance est morne. Bien sûr, nos héros ne connaissaient pas particulièrement bien le nain Grim, et ce n’était pas, en apparence en tous cas, le plus jovial des compagnons. Néanmoins, au-delà du choc d’avoir vu un compagnon mourir sous ses yeux, Targedaël, Yjir et Erasmus ne peuvent s’empêcher de penser que la mort de Grim au cours de leur première expédition n’est pas un bon présage. Qui plus, est, même si le nain ne semblait pas être un combattant illustre, la petite troupe est douloureusement consciente du manque qu’elle risque désormais de ressentir en termes de capacité martiale. 

La visite de nos amis au bâtiment de la Garde Douanière en vue de faire dédouaner leur butin n’est pas pour remonter le moral de nos amis. Les valeurs et objets extraites du Tombeau de Varnôn sont expertisés et nos amis doivent s’acquitter d’une taxe d’un tiers de leur valeur, au grand désespoir d’Erasmus. Enfin, un soir que nos amis sirotent qui une bière qui un thé dans l’auberge d’Umar, Targedaël se décide à lancer le sujet qui trotte dans les têtes de chacun :

- Je pense qu’il faudrait qu’on recrute un combattant supplémentaire. J’ai failli y passer moi aussi, et plutôt deux fois qu’une. Ce coup ci, on sait à quoi s’attendre, il faut engager un gars vraiment costaud.
- Où nous trouver ça ? demande Yjir
- On peut demander à Umar, il saura peut-être…

Targedaël se retourne et dit : « Umar, est-ce que tu saurais où on pourrait recruter un combattant efficace ? »

- En général, les mercenaires se rendent à la Taverne de la Chopine, sur la place de la Mairie. Je pense d’ailleurs qu’il doit y avoir un type qui correspond à ce que vous recherchez puisque pas plus tard qu’hier, un guerrier barbare est venu me demander si je savais où il pourrait vendre ses services…
- Excellent ! répond Erasmus. Et tu lui as indiqué la Chopine ?
- Absolument. Il s’appelle Sküm. Il se promène avec une grande hache, vous ne pouvez pas le rater…
- Allons à la Chopine, s’exclame le gnome, visiblement plus intéressé par la perspective d’une nouvelle bière que par celle du recrutement lui-même…

Nos héros se dirigent donc vers la Taverne située au centre de la bourgade. A l’extérieur de la taverne, on entend déjà les bruits d’une forte animation : voix, rires, chants, etc. Nos amis rentrent à l’intérieur, et aperçoivent immédiatement, un peu à l’écart, un homme à la forte carrure qui leur tourne le dos . Appuyée contre sa table, on peut apercevoir une hache imposante. Prenant des chaises, nos trois amis viennent s’asseoir en face du barbare.

- Bonjour ! dit Targedaël d’une voix enjouée qui s’étrangle dans sa gorge alors qu’il lève les yeux vers Sküm…

Sküm est d’une carrure impressionnante et ses bras nus laissent apercevoir des muscles forts développés. Mais ce qui frappe l’elfe, c’est surtout sa mâchoire protubérante et sa peau olivâtre qui ne laissent pas de place au doute : Sküm a du sang orc. Targedaël ne peut réprimer une grimace de dégoût. Il va pour se relever, mais avant qu’il ne puisse agir, Erasmus commande quelques boissons et Yjir prend la parole :

- Bonjour ami barbare. Toi être Sküm ?
- Ouais, c’est moi. Et alors ?
- Nous être petit groupe d’explorateurs. Nous vouloir découvrir le monde, partir à l’aventure, mais nous penser que notre groupe avoir besoin de fier guerrier en plus de Targedaël. Toi intéressé ?
- Euh… Yjir, je ne suis pas sûr que Sküm soit intéressé, tente Targedaël, visiblement mal à l’aise…
- Ca peut m’intéresser, ça dépend combien vous payez…
- Eh bien désolé, répond Targedaël sèchement, nous cherchions un compagnon, pas un mercenaire…
- Il y a peut-être moyen de s’arranger, intervient Erasmus diplomatiquement. Que dirais-tu de la chose suivante : nous t’engageons pour une première expédition, moyennant un prix de 10 barons d’or par jour. A la fin de la première expédition, si nous sommes toujours intéressés et si tu souhaites nous rejoindre en temps que compagnon, tu ne seras plus rémunéré, mais tu partageras les subsides de notre activité comme tous les autres…

Targedaël fusille Erasmus du regard tandis que la serveuse dépose quelques bières sur la table. Le gnome, comme Yjir, ne comprennent pas bien ce qui se passe. Soudain, une des choppes de bière éclate en mille morceaux sans que personne ne l’aie touchée, faisant sursauter tout le monde autour de la table.

- Très drôle, Erasmus, s’exclame Targedaël.
- Mais c’est pas moi ! se défend le gnome.
- Alors c’est moi peut-être, répond l’elfe, excédé. Je commence à en avoir vraiment assez de ton humour à la noix.

Targedaël se lève et quitte la taverne, furieux.

- Qu’est-ce qu’il lui prend ? demande Erasmus, stupéfait.
- Moi pas savoir… Lui bizarre…
- Je pense qu’il n’aime que moyennement les orcs et leur descendance… intervient Sküm d’une voix grave.
- Ce n’est sûrement pas ça ! répond Erasmus. Je commence à bien le connaître, il est pas comme ça. Enfin bref, on verra ça plus tard. Que penses-tu de notre offre ?
- Ca me va bien. Et puis si ça fait enrager l’elfe, c’est pas plus mal ! Quand est-ce qu’on commence ?
- Euh, et bien, pour l’instant on a pas encore trop décidé ce qu’on allait faire. Si tu veux tu peux passer ce soir au Coq Hardi et on en discutera !
- Très bien ! A ce soir alors !

Le soir venu, nos amis se retrouvent effectivement avec Sküm autour d’un bon brouet au Coq Hardi. Targedaël est silencieux et sa mine est renfrognée. Nos amis discutent de leur prochaine étape entre deux gorgées de bière (ou de thé pour certains) lorsque qu’un halfelin vêtu de vert et de brun glisse la tête par la porte et dit :

- Eh, Umar, t’as acheté un loup ?
- Non Bolden, répond le tenancier nain. Il appartient à monsieur, ajoute-t’il en montrant Yjir du doigt. 
- Il est superbe, dit le halfelin en regardant le druide. Je peux aller le caresser ?
- Ca pas de problème, si lui pas te mordre, dit Yjir en se levant.

Le druide et le halfelin ressortent donc de l’auberge et s’approchent d’Œil de Nuit, qui jappe de joie. Yjir se rend vite compte que non seulement Bolden aime les animaux, mais qu’il a de toute évidence une empathie particulière à leur égard. Après avoir joué quelques minutes avec le loup, Yjir propose à Bolden de les rejoindre à l’intérieur de l’auberge pour discuter.

- Je m’appelle Bolden, se présente donc le Halfelin. Je fais partie des Guides d’Argûnn.
- Quoi être Guides d’Argûnn ? demande Yjir.
- Une organisation de guides qui vendent leur service pour escorter les caravanes, traquer les animaux sauvages, explorer les forêts, etc.
- Et ils engagent même les demi-portions ? s’exclame Erasmus, passablement éméché.
- Ouaip, mais je pense que les gnomes glabres ne sont pas admis, répond Bolden en rigolant.

La discussion s’anime, Bolden et Erasmus échangeant des mauvaises blagues. Seul Targedaël reste en retrait, examinant discrètement Sküm lorsque celui ne le regarde pas.

- Dis Yjir, je peux te demander où tu t’est fait faire ces tatouages, demande le halfelin.
- Ca marques traditionnelles de ma tribu. Ca dire que moi Grand Aigle, et dire à esprits que moi protégé par tribu.
- Tu sais, quand j’étais petit, mon grand-père me racontait souvent l’histoire d’un homme tatoué de la tête aux pieds qui était arrivé au village au bord de la mort, escorté par des dizaines d’animaux sauvages. Les villageois l’avaient soigné, et il avait même sympathisé avec l’un d’entre eux, Romero, si bien que quand il est reparti, Romero est reparti avec lui. J’adorais cette histoire. 
- Lui peut-être Shaman de mon peuple… répond Yjir, intrigué. Où être ton village ?
- Je viens de Bourguerive, au nord d’ici, dans la province d’Ezkül.

Alors que nos amis discutent toujours, la porte de l’auberge s’ouvre de nouveau et deux nains, visiblement des voyageurs à voir leurs vêtements poussiéreux entrent dans l’établissement. Umar semble les connaître, et les invite à partager une table avec lui. Ils discutent tous les trois dans un coin de la pièce, mais à la fin de la soirée, les nains repartent.

Alors que Bolden est parti se coucher et que nos amis se préparent à prendre congé, Umar vient les retrouver. Il essaie d’être jovial mais Yjir, dont les sens ne sont pas éméchés par la boisson, a le sentiment qu’il est préoccupé.

- Est-ce que vous avez décidé de ce que vous allez faire maintenant ? demande la nain.
- Pas vraiment, réponde Erasmus. On a une piste, une carte d’une portion du Donjon d’Argûnn qu’on a retrouvée lors de notre expédition, mais on se dit qu’on est peut-être un peu bleus pour se frotter déjà au Donjon…
- Si ça vous intéresse, j’ai peut-être une mission pour vous.
- Dis toujours, répond Erasmus.
- Je viens d’apprendre ce soir de mes amis nains que ma cousine Annella allait se marier. Je souhaiterais pouvoir me rendre à son mariage mais c’est le début de la saison. Si je ferme maintenant je vais me retrouver sans le sou. Du coup, je souhaiterais lui faire parvenir un cadeau. Est-ce que vous seriez prêt, moyennant finance, évidemment, à vous rendre à Dwargon pour lui remettre le présent ?
- Dwargon ? Ca fait une bonne dizaine de jours de marche, non ? demande le gnome.
- Plutôt entre six et huit, mais la mariage est dans douze jours, donc ça vous laisserait largement le temps de flâner à Naïm.
- Pourquoi pas, dit Erasmus. Vous en pensez quoi, les amis ?
- Moi d’accord, dit Yjir. Moi préférer ça à visiter encore couloirs souterrains de Donjon d’Argûnn.
- Moi, c’est comme vous voulez, dit Sküm.
- Hrrrmph, grommelle Targedaël en se levant pour aller se coucher…
- Bon, ben c’est entendu, Umar. Combien tu nous donne ?
- Je ne suis pas très riche, mais je peux vous proposer 50 barons d’or. D’ici à votre retour, je devrais en avoir cinquante de plus pour vous !
- Tope là, dit le gnome. On partira au petit matin. 

Le lendemain matin, à l’aube, la petite équipe se prépare au départ et prend son congé d’Umar. Celui-ci leur remet les cinquante barons promis, et un petit paquer enveloppé dans du parchemin. « Bon courage ! » leur lance-t’il alors qu’ils se mettent en route.

A la sortie de Taërion encore endormi, nos amis présentent aux gardes leur attestation de taxation qui prouve qu’ils ont payé la taxe sur les objets qu’ils sortent de Taërion. Alors que les gardes effectuent une fouille sommaire de leurs effets, ils entendent derrière eux une voix familière qui crie, rigolarde :

- Arrêtez-les, arrêtes-les, ils tentent de sortir trois galettes de maïs en contrebande !

C’est Bolden, visiblement équipé pour la route, qui vient juste d’émerger de la pénombre matinale. Nos héros ayant passé les formalités de sortie, ils se mettent en route accompagnés du guide halfelin. 

- Où vous allez comme ça ?
- Umar nous a engagé pour amener un paquer à Dwargon, chez les nains, répond Erasmus.
- Ah, ben c’est sur ma route. Je vais à Serdel pour le match de rouste entre Taërion et Serdel.
- Quoi ça être rouste ? demande Yjir avec l’éloquence qu’on lui connaît.

Et Bolden d’expliquer avec enthousiasme que la rouste est un sport national des Baronnies Naïmides, presque aussi populaire que les Arènes de Naïm et surtout, accessible à tout un chacun. Chaque village a son équipe et les compétitions sont fréquentes. C'est un sport assez dur qui consiste à faire parvenir un ballon ovale derrière les lignes adverses. Le ballon ne peut-être passé qu'en arrière et les porteurs de ballon sont souvent victimes de coups plutôt violents...

- Je me déplace souvent pour les matchs de la région, pour faire soigneur. Il faut dire qu’il y en a qui prennent des sales coups, mais quand même, c’est génial ! Si vous avez le temps, vous devriez rester pour la partie !

Après deux bonnes heures de marche, nos amis arrivent en vue de Serdel, petite bourgade sur la route entre Taërion et Samella. Les quatre aventuriers ont décidé de rester le temps de la rencontre, même si Yjir semble peu intéressé. Erasmus et Targedaël, par contre, posent des questions sur les règles et le déroulement du jeu. Non loin de l’entrée du village, un champ a été aménagé en terrain de jeu, et deux petites bâtisses de chaque côté abritent les vestiaires des joueurs. Bolden présente les héros à Larquette et Roëland, deux hommes assez âgés qui connaissent bien le jeu et semblent chacun soutenir une des deux équipes : « Expliquez leur ce qui se passe, et encouragez les à choisir leur camp » leur demande Bolden en riant avant de s’éclipser.

- Vous voyez le jeune blond, là ? demande Larquette à nos amis. Il s’appelle Nam. C’est un nouveau joueur de Serdel. Vif comme l’éclair ! Je suis sûr qu’il va marquer au moins un point. De toute façon, les Taërions sont rouillés, ils manquent de sang neuf, on va en faire une bouchée de pain !
- L’écoutez pas, répond Roëland en riant. Il oublie de vous dire que ça fait quatre ans que Serdel n’a pas battu Taërion, et que ses petits paysans ont peut-être recruté une flèche, mais que les autres seraient plutôt des limaces !

Les échanges de civilités entre les supporters des deux équipes continuent ainsi jusqu’au coup d’envoi de la partie, avec toutefois un esprit bon enfant, si bien qu’Erasmus et Targedaël choisissent leurs équipes, le gnome soutenant Taërion avec Roëland et l’elfe Serdel avec Larquette. Ils posent aux deux vieux commentateurs des questions sur les joueurs, les règles et les blessures…

- Ca arrive souvent ? demande Erasmus
- Quelques fois par match, répond Larquette, mais c’est rarement grave.
- Quelques foulures, des égratignures un peu moches, des bleus et parfois une petite fracture, renchérit Roëland sous le regard horrifié d’Yjir qui ne peut pas comprendre qu’on se fasse physiquement mal pour un jeu…

Enfin, la partie commence. La rouste est effectivement un sport violent, à la hauteur de sa réputation. Au bout de quelques minutes, alors qu’un joueur de Serdel sort avec un doigt cassé, Yjir s’approche de lui, prêt à le soigner : 

- Puissante magie de nature aider toi à te remettre de blessure, dit-il en s’approchant du blessé.
- C’est qui ce type, demande le joueur à Bolden, l’air inquiet.
- C’est un shaman. Il peut vraiment te soigner, tu sais, répond le Halfelin.
- Euuuuh… Je crois pas non. La sorcellerie, c’est pas mon truc, répond le joueur, préférant demander à Bolden de lui mettre une attelle pour que son doigt se remette en place.

Yjir repart, dépité et encore plus atterré par l’attitude stupide et violente des joueurs. Sküm, qu’on aurait pu croire intéressé a priori semble s’ennuyer, et il se promène autour du terrain sans s’intéresser trop à ce qui s’y passe. Par contre, Erasmus et Targedaël sont à fond dans la partie, le gnome étant le plus bruyant des deux :

- TA-Ë-RION, TA-Ë-RION, scande-t’il avec les supporters de l’équipe favorite. D’ailleurs, lorsque celle-ci marque, à la fin de la première mi-temps, c’est l’explosion de joie dans les tribunes de Taërion alors que de l’autre côté du terrain ce ne sont que sifflements, quolibets et mines dépitées. Erasmus se permet une petite danse de soutien avec Roëland tandis que Targedaël et Larquette insistent sur la chance insolente de l’équipe… Yjir se prend la tête entre les mains, abasourdi par la stupidité des hommes dits civilisés…

Juste avant que l’arbitre ne siffle la mi-temps, un des joueurs de Taërion se prend un mauvais coup et sa jambe adopte un angle peu ragoûtant. Bolden et quelques volontaires sortent le joueur du terrain et l’acheminent dans les vestiaires de Taërion. Yjir fait mine d’aller leur prêter main forte, mais Bolden lui fait comprendre d’un coup d’œil que son apparence et sa réputation de « sorcier » font qu’il vaut mieux qu’il s’abstienne. Le druide fulmine et retourne auprès de ses amis. 

A la mi-temps, nos amis se restaurent rapidement auprès d’un marchand de casse-croûtes locaux.. Targedaël et Erasmus échangent quelques quolibets, Targedaël affirmant que maintenant que les joueurs sont chauds, les choses vont changer.

Effectivement, le début de la seconde mi-temps semble lui donner raison : après quelques minutes de jeu seulement, Nam, la jeune et récente recrue de Serdel parvient à s’emparer du ballon et, après une course superbe à travers les deux tiers du terrain, évitant habilement les défenseurs de Taërion, il vient marquer un point, ramenant les deux équipes à égalité. Targdaël hurle de joie : 

-SERDEEEEEEEEEEEL ! crie-t’il avec les nombreux supporters de l’équipe locale.

Le jeu reprend, mais on sent que depuis l’égalisation, la tension est montée d’un cran : l’équipe de Serdel se voit en mesure de l’emporter, pour la première fois depuis des lustres, alors que les joueurs de Taërion tentent de mettre le paquet pour marquer de nouveau un écart. Les échauffourées sont plus brutales, et les porteurs du ballon prennent des coups durs, et souvent vicieusement placés. Bientôt, un joueur de Taërion, Zadine, pourtant costaud, se fait coincer par deux joueurs de Serdel alors qu’il court le ballon à la main vers la ligne adverse. Le choc est rude, et le joueur de Taërion tombe au sol, le bras visiblement démis. 

L’arbitre sonne un arrêt de jeu, le temps d’évacuer le joueur, et tout le monde attend que Bolden et ses volontaires interviennent, mais de Bolden, pas de trace… Les volontaires évacuent néanmoins le joueur. Yjir et Skum, peu passionnés pas le jeu et intrigués par l’absence du Halfelin décident de faire un tour au vestiaire pour voir ce qui se passe. Alors qu'ils pénètrent à l'intérieur, ils trouvent Bolden baignant dans une mare de son sang. Il est mort.

- Regarde son cou, dit Skum d’une voix un peu tremblante. Il a été égorgé, sans doute avec une dague.
- Nous pas nous approcher, Sküm. Regarde là : ça trace de botte. Meurtrier sans doute avoir sang sur bottes…
- Inspectons quand même prudemment les lieux : à partir du moment où on annonce sa mort, ça va être la cohue, ici…

Les deux amis, surmontant leur répugnance, examinent donc prudemment l’intérieur du vestiaire. Outre la trace de botte, Yjir repère sous un banc un objet inhabituel qui, une fois nettoyé du sang dans lequel il baigne, s’avère être une gemme de petite taille. Ne trouvant aucun autre indice, Yjir trempe néanmoins un morceau de tissu dans le sang de Bolden avant de ressortir avec Sküm. Celui-ci prend sa plus grosse voix pour hurler par dessus le bruit ambiant : 

- Arrêtez tout ! Bolden a été assassiné !

Un silence lourd s’installe autour du terrain. Les joueurs ont l’air abasourdi tandis que quelques supporters et les autorités de Serdel qui assistaient au match se rapprochent de Sküm et Yjir. Yjir prend la parole plus calmement :

- Nous avoir découvert cadavre de Bolden dans vestiaire. Lui assassiné sans doute durant mi-temps. Il y a trace de botte dans sang de Bolden. Moi faire sentir odeur du sang à loup Œil de Nuit et lui sans doute repérer le meurtrier.

Il s’exécute, et Œil de Nuit, humant l’air, file à travers les gens étonnées et inquiets. A l’arrière de la foule amassée, un homme se détache, tentant de s’enfuir en courant. Le loup lui saute sur le dos, le plaquant à terre alors que la foule émet un murmure d’étonnement : il s’agit de Renzi, l'entraîneur de l'équipe de Taërion. Sküm et Yjir sont rapidement sur les lieux et le demi-orc ceinture l’homme sans peine. Avant même de lui poser des questions, Yjir examine ses bottes et constate bien vite que la boue qui recouvre la botte noire a une teinte rougeâtre…

Nos quatre compagnons entourent Renzi, et s’apprêtent à le faire parler : 

- Pourquoi est-ce que tu as assassiné Bolden ? demande Targedaël d’une voix menaçante…

L’homme ne répond pas. Sküm s’approche, faisant rouler ses muscles pour intimider l’entraîneur, quand soudain un homme fend la foule : 

- Attendez un instant, dit-il. Il vous manque trop d’éléments pour poser les bonnes questions !
- Qui êtes vous ? demande Erasmus d’un air méfiant.
- Je me présente : sergent Malmon, de la Garde Douanière.

L’homme sort de sa chemise une insigne présentant cinq pièces d’or sur fond marine, l’insigne de la Garde Douanière avant de reprendre :

- Cet homme, dit-il en montrant Renzi du doigt, est soupçonné depuis un moment d’être un contrebandier. J’enquête depuis plusieurs semaines sur un trafic d’objets précieux extraits du Donjon d’Argûnn, et je pense non seulement qu’il est impliqué, mais que ce match de rouste est une couverture pour un échange de marchandises.

Le sergent Malmon s’approche de Renzi et des héros.

- Alors, reprend Yjir en regardant l’entraîneur dans les yeux, pourquoi toi assassiner Bolden ?
- Je n’ai tué personne, se défend l’homme. J’ai trouvé Bolden mort dans le vestiaire comme vous, et j’ai paniqué, j’ai perdu la tête… C’était un bon ami, je ne savais pas quoi faire. Et puis je ne voulais pas interrompre un match si important, j’étais en train d’aller prévenir la milice de Serdel…

Nos amis se regardent, mais il n’y a pas besoin d’être devin pour comprendre que Renzi ment. Alors que Sküm s’approche pour lui faire cracher le morceau par la méthode forte, Yjir marmonne quelques mots dans sa langue gutturale, et soudain brandit sous les yeux de l’entraîneur une petite vipère. 

- Regarde serpent, dit il d’une voix dure. Lui pouvoir malencontreusement tomber dans chemise à toi… Lui souvent mordre lorsque effrayé… Et venin vipère être méchante chose : toi mettre plusieurs heures à mourir, souffrances être atroces…

Pris de panique, Renzi regarde de tous côtés si quelqu’un va lui apporter son soutien, mais l’assistance est trop abasourdie pour prendre sa défense. Finalement, il semble craquer, et, des larmes dans la voix, il avoue son crime…

- Depuis quelques temps, j’utilise l’équipement des joueurs pour faire de la contrebande de bijoux et de petits objets précieux. Quand Zadine s’est blessé à la jambe, Bolden a du découper sa botte pour bander la blessure. Il a senti qu’il y avait quelque chose de bizarre dans le talon. Quand Zadine est ressorti en boitant et la jambe bandée, j’ai vu Bolden rentrer de nouveau dans le vestiaire, et j’ai compris qu’il avait vu quelque chose… Je l’ai tué avant qu’il ne puisse parler… J’ai perdu la tête. J’aurais du m’enfuir, mais je voulais connaître la fin du match… Je ne pensais pas avoir de sang sur les bottes… Sans ce maudit loup, vous ne m’auriez jamais retrouvé…

- Et, pour qui travailles-tu ? demande fermement le sergent Malmon.
- Pour personne. Pour moi-même, répond Renzi.
- Tu ne peux pas t’attendre à ce que je croie cela. Tu es bien trop minable pour organiser seul un trafic de cette envergure…
- C’est faux, je suis mon propre patron !

Sküm se fait de nouveau menaçant et, maintenant l’homme par derrière, il commence à tordre son bras jusqu’à ce que la douleur de Renzi soit intolérable.

- Je vais parler, je vais parler, hurle-t’il…

Un long silence s’ensuit. Tous les regards sont rivés sur l’entraîneur, et tout le monde sent que la révélation qui va s’ensuivre est d’une grande importance : 

- Vous avez raison. Je suis un minable. Je ne travaille pas pour moi-même. J’ai été commandité par…

A ce moment, on entend en rapide succession deux claquements secs et la gorge de Renzi est transpercée de deux flèches avant qu’il ait pu dénoncer son employeur… L’entraîneur s’écroule dans un bain de sang tandis que nos héros regardent alentour pour trouver l’assassin. A une cinquantaine de mètres, sur le toit des vestiaires de Serdel se tient une silhouette noire, un arc à la main.

Sküm s'élance, vite suivi de Targedaël et de Yjir. Le demi-orc arrive rapidement au pied des vestiaires, alors que l’homme encapuchonné atteint tout juste le sol. Prêt à jouer de la hache, le barbare se rue sur son adversaire, mais l'homme, rapide comme l'éclair, lui assène un coup de rapière précis juste au dessous de la clavicule et, stupéfait, Sküm s’écroule au sol. Il est conscient, mais il ne contrôle plus ses muscles. C’est dans ce piteux état que le rejoignent les autres, alors que l’homme a disparu… Il ne laisse derrière lui qu'un arc de superbe facture qu'il a abandonné dans sa fuite.

Targedaël ramasse l’arc et l’examine attentivement. Il s’agit d’un arc à poulie, de toute évidence fabriqué par un artisan exceptionnel, très léger et en même temps robuste. Se doutant que cette arme lui permettra de tirer plus loin et avec plus de précision, Targedaël se l’approprie. Nos héros sont bientôt rejoints par le Sergent Malmon (qui ne semble pas impatient de prendre des risques physiques inutiles). Il leur confie quelques détails supplémentaires sur son enquête : 

- Cela fait un moment que nous surveillons Renzi. Je me doutais que nous pourrions le coincer un de ces jours, mais si j’ai décidé d’agir aujourd’hui c’est qu’un de nos informateurs nous a laissé entendre que la marchandise convoyée serait particulière : outre les gemmes dont vous avez trouvé un échantillon, il semblerait que les contrebandiers aient tenté de faire passer un bijou de très grande valeur récupéré au fin fond du Donjon d’Argûnn…
- Vous avez retrouvé quelque chose ? demande Erasmus, curieux.
- Pas encore, mais mes hommes ont récupéré tout l’équipement des joueurs et cerné le vestiaire. Le corps de votre ami a été emporté. Vous avez montré votre perspicacité jusque là, et je souhaiterais vous faire participer à la suite de l’enquête, si vous n’y voyez pas d’inconvénient. La Garde Douanière saura vous récompenser…

Nos amis décident dont de suivre le sergent vers le vestiaire de Taërion. Suivant les indications de Renzi, ils commencent à découper les bottes des joueurs de Taërion et, effectivement, dans une bonne partie des talons de celles-ci, des caches ont été creusées, dans lesquelles ils trouvent des gemmes de diverses natures. Ils examinent ensuite l’ensemble de l’équipement des joueurs, mais nulle trace d’un bijou de valeur…

- C’est étrange, dit le sergent Malmon… Vous n’avez pas une idée de comment ils auraient pu essayer de faire passer un objet de la grosseur d’un œuf à peu près ?

Soudain, Targedaël et Erasmus se regardent, un éclat inquiet dans l’œil.

- Hum… Non, je ne sais pas bien, dit Erasmus, en se levant. Je vais aller examiner les alentours des vestiaires, on ne sait jamais.

Dès qu’il est sorti du bâtiment, le gnome se cache derrière une pile de troncs d’arbre et sort de sa besace le paquet remis par Umar… Saisi par la doute, il hésite un instant puis, rapidement, il déplie le parchemin entourant la boîte et ouvre celle-ci. A l’intérieur, il aperçoit un simple anneau assez large, taillé dans un argent au reflets bleutés et orné de runes naines. Avec un soupir de soulagement, il referme la boîte et l’empaquette de nouveau dans le parchemin, regrettant d’avoir douté du bon aubergiste Umar…

Tandis qu’Erasmus rentre de nouveau dans les vestiaires, les autres son en train de réfléchir avec le sergent à la manière dont les contrebandiers ont pu camoufler le bijou. Soudain, Targedaël se lève et dit : 

- Le ballon, où est le ballon ? demande l’elfe d’une voix surexcitée.

Bien vite, les homme de la Garde Douanière amènent le ballon à Targedaël. Celui-ci le prend en main et dit soudain, en palissant : « Il y a quelque chose dedans, j’en suis sûr… Un objet à l’enchantement puissant… » Erasmus jette un regard étonné à son ami et, marmonnant quelques mots, il tend la main lui-même vers la ballon.

- Mais c’est vrai, s’exclame-t’il… Comment tu sais ça, toi ?
- Je ne sais pas, j’en suis sûr, c’est tout…

Erasmus regarde l’elfe d’un air étrange puis, prenant sa dague, il crève le ballon. La paille avec laquelle celui-ci est bourré se répand dans les vestiaires, et le gnome y plonge la main. Il en ressort un rubis de la taille d’un œuf de poule, serti dans une lourde chaîne en or massif. Toutefois, alors qu’il soupèse l’objet, une grimace lui traverse le visage. Il pose le rubis sur un banc en disant : « Je n’aime pas ce bijou… Il a une aura malsaine… »

En tous cas, le sergent Malmon est ravi. Il remercie chaudement Targedaël et ses amis et leur propose de passer la nuit à l’auberge de Serdel, aux frais de la Garde Douanière. Avant de s’installer, toutefois, le sergent Malmon propose de fouiller le corps de Renzi. Quelle n’est pas la surprise de nos amis en constatant que celui-ci avait à l’avant bras un tatouage d’un rat noir…

Nos amis passent donc une agréable soirée en compagnie du Sergent qui, s’il ne semble pas être des plus fins et néanmoins amusant. A la fin de la soirée, sans doute rendu généreux par la boisson, le sergent remercie encore nos amis de leur aide et, pour les récompenser, il leur remet une lettre à valoir dans les bureaux de la Garde Douanière et leur donnant droit à une récompense de 100 barons d'or. Chacun se rend dans sa chambre pour une nuit de repos bien méritée.

Malheureusement, la nuit ne se passe pas sans encombres : Yjir émerge soudain d’un profond sommeil, semblant avoir entendu non loin un bruit. Un cri, peut-être ? Autour de lui, tout n’est que quiétude, la petite chambre d’auberge éclairée seulement par la lumière de la lune. Pris d’un doute, le druide se lève nu de sa couche et, sans même se couvrir, il ouvre discrètement la porte du couloir. Il examine rapidement celui-ci mais ne remarque rien de particulier jusqu’à ce que, s’apprêtant à retourner dormir, il s’aperçoive que la porte de la chambre du sergent Malmon est légèrement entrouverte.

Cette fois ci, Yjir s’entoure rapidement la taille d’une fourrure et se dirige vers la chambre du sergent. « Sergent Malmon, vous être réveillé ? » demande le druide en poussant légèrement la porte. A l’intérieur tout semble calme, mais la fenêtre du sergent est grande ouverte sur la nuit froide. Saisi d’une inquiétude grandissante, Yjir s’approche du lit et, à la lumière de lune, aperçoit le sergent. Sa gorge a été tranchée d’une main experte et les draps baignent dans le sang encore chaud du fonctionnaire…

Yjir donne immédiatement l’alarme, mais le meurtrier du sergent semble avoir quitté les lieux. Les assistants du Sergent Malmon, choqués mais professionnels, font le tour de la chambre pour trouver quelques indices, mais ils ne peuvent que constater une chose : l’énorme rubis, objet du délit, a disparu… Au moins, le mobile est clair…

Après une fin de nuit désagréable à répondre aux questions de la milice du Baron Béoric dépêchée sur les lieux, nos amis reprennent finalement la route en direction de Samella. Ils marchent pendant une bonne journée, essuyant quelques averses de cette fin de printemps. L’humeur n’est pas au beau fixe, et Sküm en particulier semble avoir du mal à digérer sa défaite si facile des mains de l’assassin de Renzi. Enfin, le soir venu, nos amis parviennent à une auberge le long de la route appelée le « Dindon Farceur ». Le lieu paraissant accueillant, Yjir encourage Œil de Nuit à partir se dégourdir les jambes dans la nature pendant que le reste du groupe se restaure. 

L’ambiance chaleureuse du lieu et la bonne chère contribuent à dérider un peu nos héros. La salle est éclairée et chauffée par un bon feu de bois autour duquel quelques hommes du cru descendent des bières, tandis que dans un coin une jeune voyageuse déguste un potage. Erasmus raconte quelques bonnes histoires gnomes à ses compères, qui font rire Targedaël et sur lesquelles Yjir s’interroge. Le druide reste assez hermétique à la notion l’humour et à l’ironie telle que les manie le gnome.

Un peu plus tard dans la soirée, alors que nos amis se préparent à se retirer, quelques jeunes des environs, ayant un peu trop bu sans doute, commencent à importuner la jeune femme, faisant des sous-entendus peu subtils sur ses attraits physiques. Avant que le patron du bar ne puisse intervenir, Targedaël se lève et Erasmus entonne une rapide mélopée en agitant les mains. Deux des trois importuns s’écroulent, terrassés par une fatigue surnaturelle, tandis que le visage du troisième fait une rencontre à haute vélocité avec le poing de l’elfe. Il s’enfuit en courant, et nos amis, attrapant les corps endormis des deux autres, les jettent à l’extérieur.

La jeune femme, éperdue de reconnaissance, demande à nos amis si elle peut les rejoindre à leur table. Du coup, Erasmus commande une nouvelle tournée pour tout le monde, et la discussion reprend. Lorana, puisque tel est son nom, raconte qu’elle est en route vers Samella à la recherche de son père, qui les a abandonnées, elle et sa mère, lorsqu’elle était petite et qu’elle souhaite le retrouver aujourd’hui. Nos amis quant à eux, racontent sans trop de détails leur aventure dans le Tombeau de Varnôn. Assez vite, il paraît évident que Targedaël et Lorana échangent des regards lourds d’émotion, si bien qu’Yjir et Sküm se retirent. Erasmus, qui n’est pas très sensible au romantisme, s’attarde jusqu’à ce que finalement Lorana demande à Targedaël s’il désire l’accompagner dans une promenade nocturne. Les deux tourtereaux vont donc se promener sous la lumière de la lune, tandis que le gnome, un peu renfrogné, s’en retourne potasser ses livres de magie…

Plus tard, la femme et l’elfe regagnent la chambre de ce dernier et passent ensemble une nuit d’une telle passion que Targedaël finit par sombrer dans une torpeur proche du sommeil, que pourtant les elfes ne connaissent pas. Les yeux fermés, il se remémore la couleur pâle de sa peau, ses cheveux blonds tombant en cascades sur son visage, sa légère fragrance de pêche… Lorsqu’il émerge de sa rêverie, c’est l’aube. Les draps portent encore l’odeur de Lorana. Sourire aux lèvres, Targedaël ouvre les yeux et se retourne vers elle, mais son sourire se fige. Là, sur l’oreiller de la jeune femme, il y a une dague plantée qui retient un parchemin… La main tremblante, l’elfe enlève la dague et lit le message destiné à son attention : « Je reprends mon arc. La prochaine fois, tu n’auras sans doute pas autant de chance. L. »

Lorsque Targedaël sort de sa chambre quelques minutes plus tard, il est un peu pâle et ses jambes chancellent…


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaires de l'épisode 2 : Une Partie de Rouste*

Ce second scénario met en place un certain nombre d'éléments et de personnages qui vont devenir cruciaux pour la suite de la campagne à savoir :

*Lorana :* Lorana est une redoutable guerrière/assassin qui travaille en "freelance" pour la Grise Guilde. Elle est maître du déguisement et sa technique de meurtre préférée est la double flèche empoisonnée dans la gorge. Après cette rencontre étrange et inquiétante, le personnage de Targedaël est resté fasciné par cette femme de mort, au grand dam des autres personnages, particulièrement de Sküm qui, blessé dans son honneur d'avoir été incapacité d'un simple coup d'épée a gardé une rancune tenace à l'égard de Lorana.

*La Grise Guilde :* On comprend dans cette histoire que la Grise Guilde a des activités plus sinistres que ce que le premier épisode a pu laisser supposer. Le fait qu'ils n'aient pas hésité à tuer Bolden, puis Renzi est inquiétant... En l'occurence, la Grise Guilde a travaillé à la récupération du Rubis (voir plus bas) pour le compte d'un client qui sera dévoilé sans doute plus tard.

*Le Rubis :*Cet objet est crucial pour la suite de la campagne. C'est un objet extrèmement puissant dont l'importance sera progressivement révélée au fur et à mesure des aventures. Pour le moment, il est entre les mains de la Grise Guilde, mais on va voir qu'il va créer des remous au sein d'autres organisations dans les mois à venir. Lorsque les personnages comprendront la réelle puissance de l'objet, ce sera amusant qu'ils puissent se dire qu'ils l'ont eu en main...

Dans l'ensemble, mes joueurs ont beaucoup plus apprécié ce scénario que le premier : peu d'action, des enjeux importants, et ils avaient réellement apprécié le personnage de Bolden si bien que sa mort les a touché. Du point de vue des personnages, le développement le plus intéressant suite à ce scénario, c'est la romance qui se trame entre Targedaël et Lorana, qui, pour les raisons qu'on comprendra plus tard, ne pourra pas donner tous ses fruits...


----------



## Sammael99

*Lecteurs ?*

Je me demandais juste combien d'entre vous lisaient le récit. Ceux qui suivent peuvent-ils poster un message pour que je me fasse un idée ?


----------



## Horacio

Moi. Moi. Moi.


----------



## Chacal

J'ai lu le debut. Je bookmarque...

 Des que j'ai un peu plus de temps, je continue, promis !

[edit]
Ca y'est ! J'attends la suite avec impatience !

[/edit]

Chacal


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode Troisième : La Crypte des Protecteurs*

Après une bonne journée de marche, nos héros arrivent enfin à Samella. Ils ne savent que peu de choses de cette ville qu’ils n’ont pas eu l’occasion de traverser en se rendant à Taërion, mais ils ont entendu dire par quelques voyageurs le long de la route qu’on l’appelait la Ville aux Cent Dieux en raison de son activité religieuse et de la représentation de nombreuses divinités en ses murs.

Targedaël est d’humeur morose. Il a, bien sûr, raconté à ses acolytes ses déboires nocturnes avec Lorana. Yjir et Erasmus n’ont pas trop réagi, mais Sküm, qui semble avoir développé une haine tenace pour l’assassin rencontré à Serdel, qui n’est autre que la même Lorana, ne manque pas une occasion de rappeler à l’elfe sa naïveté. Mais l’humeur de Targedaël semble plus profondément affectée que s’il avait été simplement abusé…

A l’entrée de Samella, nos acolytes s’acquittent d’une « dîme laïque » sensée servir à l’entretien des (rares) parties de la ville qui ne dépendent pas de tel ou tel culte. Après quelque pas, la portée de la religion dans cette ville les frappe de plain fouet : alors qu’on est à vingt mètres des remparts, nos amis ont déjà été accostés par trois bonimenteurs qui leur proposent des colifichets, des symboles ou des icônes religieux, et des chapelets de prière pour la plupart des dieux connus et quelques uns dont nos amis n’ont jamais entendu parler. 

Alors qu’ils s’arrêtent quelques instants pour écouter la harangue d’un prêcheur, Sküm a l’impression qu’on tripote un peu sa ceinture. Soupçonnant l’œuvre d’un tire-bourse, il se retourne brusquement et attrape par la main un svelte halfelin qui tentait visiblement de fouiller ses poches. Il s’apprête à lui infliger une sévère correction quand, sous le masque de crasse et les cheveux hirsutes, il reconnaît un ami : « Garwin, tu as l’air en bien piteux état… » dit-il, un sourire aux lèvres.

- Sküm, c’est toi ? demande le halfelin, toujours pendu par le bras à cinquante centimètres du sol.
- Tu reconnais même pas tes anciens collègues avant de leur faire les poches ? s’exclame le demi-orc, souriant à pleins crocs.
- Te moque pas de moi, répond le halfelin, la mine piteuse… Depuis qu’on s’est quitté, j’ai pas réussi à retrouver un acolyte qui m’aide à faire fortune… J’en suis réduit à agir seul, mais je ne suis pas très doué pour ce qui est couper les bourses…
- Je vois ça ! dit Sküm avant d’éclater de rire…
- Euh… Je peux descendre ? demande enfin le halfelin.

Sküm repose Garwin à terre et, se tournant vers ses compagnons, le leur présente : « Garwin et moi avons travaillé ensemble il y a quelques mois. Ce n’est pas le plus brave des compagnons, mais il est plein de ressources insoupçonnées… Je vous propose qu’on l’embauche parmi nous. Ca te tente, Garwin ? On est en voyage pour Dwargon, dans le royaume des Nains.»

Le halfelin regarde tour à tour l’elfe renfrogné, l’homme tatoué, le gnome à l’air malin et de nouveau le colosse demi-orc, puis il se remémorant l’absence de contenu de sa bourse, les nuits passées dans la rue le ventre vide et les courses poursuites avec la milice de Samella. « Ben, si vous voulez bien de moi, je peux pas dire que j’aie mieux à faire… »

Les trois compagnons de Sküm se regardent. Targedaël hausse les épaules d’un air indifférent. Yjir fait un vague sourire, et c’est finalement Erasmus qui manifeste le plus de plaisir à l’idée de trouver un compagnon à sa hauteur : « Tu verras, dit le gnome au halfelin, entre petites gens, on se serrera les coudes ! »

Nos amis, intimidés sans doute par le zèle religieux des habitants de Samella, préfèrent ne pas s’y attarder et reprennent aussitôt la route. Après une journée et demi de marche, ils arrivent donc à leur étape suivante, Naïm, principale ville des Baronnies Naïmides et demeure du Prince Rubis auquel sont soumis les Barons des quatre autres provinces que baignent la rivière Naïmide. 

La ville est construite sur et autour de la Naïmide qui, à ce stade de son cours, fait une bonne demi-lieue de large. Naïm est entourée d'une puissante enceinte qui filtre à la fois les personnes et les barges qui arrivent de l’amont ou de l’aval du fleuve. Après s’être acquitté d’une taxe de quelques barons d’argent pour entrer dans la ville, nos héros arrivent bien vite au bord du fleuve. Là, quelques barges et nombre de bateaux plus modestes sont à quai, tandis que sur l’immense ponton, un va et vient permanent de marchandises fait penser à l’activité d’une ruche au moment des floraisons. Yjir est stupéfait et se tient là, comme abasourdi, tandis qu’Œil de Nuit gémit doucement. 
- Aaaaah ! s’exclame Erasmus. Ca fait plaisir de revenir à la civilisation, non ?

Comme pour lui répondre, le propriétaire d’une des barques s’approche de nos amis et les interpelle : 

- Mes bons seigneurs cherchent sans doute passage pour l’Ile des Protecteurs ? demande-t’il d’une voix mielleuse…
- Et c’est ce que vous proposez, j’imagine ? répond Erasmus
- Absolument, Monseigneur ! Pour une modique somme, je loue mon embarcation de confort pour des gens de qualité tels que vous.
- Modique comment ?
- Seulement un baron d’or par personne !
- J’espère que pour ce prix là, ton embarcation est en bois de Santal et que l’intérieur est tendu de soie et de velours… Pas question ! Un baron d’or pour nous tous, et c’est encore bien cher payé !
- Allons, monseigneur,  j’ai une femme et des enfants à faire vivre, ayez bon cœur…
- Ils n’ont aucune raison de vivre comme des princes à notre crochet. Tu connais mon prix, s’il ne te convient pas, tes nombreux collègues seront sans doute heureux de nous servir…

En grommelant, le bateleur accepte la proposition du gnome et indique à nos amis une barque miteuse accostée non loin. Les cinq héros se serrent sur les bancs latéraux tandis que le bateleur sort une longue perche et entreprend de les propulser de l’autre côté de ce bras de la Naïmide. Erasmus engage de nouveau la conversation avec le bateleur, essayant de glaner des renseignements sur Naïm :

- Combien d’îles comporte la ville, mon brave ? demande-t’il, légèrement condescendant.
- Quatre principales, si l’on compte l’île du Prince, mais les gens du commun comme vous et moi, sauf votre respect, n’y ont pas accès.
- Et comment s’appelle les deux autres îles ?
- Il y a l’île des Marchands, et l’île du Temple, sur laquelle se trouve le Temple d’Ehrûn. C’est le plus grand des Baronnies Naïmides !
- Tu ferais presque un bon guide touristique. Quelles sont les attractions dignes de ce nom à Naïm ?
- Si vous avez le temps, ne manquez pas de passer aux arènes ! Les combats y sont grandioses ! Tous les pires brigands et les hors la loi y sont confrontés à des monstres maintenus en captivité, c’est toujours un spectacle passionnant !
- Ouais, pas mal. Et tu sais où est le siège de la Guilde de Haute-Magie ?
- Euh… non messire, répond le bateleur en regardant Erasmus d’un air inquiet…

Pendant ce temps, Targedaël, toujours morose, a sorti de sa besace la dague que Lorana lui a laissée, plantée dans son oreiller. Il l’examine d’un air pensif, la faisant tourner entre ses mains. Soudain, Sküm pousse un hurlement tout en tentant de dégager sa hache qui est dans son dos :

- Salope ! Je vais te faire la peau, crie-t’il en regardant Targedaël.

Sküm tente de se lever, le bateau se renversant presque sous son poids. L’elfe relève la tête, interloqué, et Sküm a maintenant peint sur le visage un grand étonnement :

- A ta place, là, il y avait l’assassine ! Lorana, crache-t-il, la voix encore haineuse.
- Sküm, c’est Targedaël, pas Lorana, dit Garwin, essayant de calmer le demi-orc et ne comprenant pas bien ce qui a pu se passer…
- Tu perds la tête, mon ami, dit Targedaël à Sküm, se levant à son tour.
- Messires, si vous voulez bien vous rasseoir, cela nous évitera de tous finir au fond de la Naïmide… interrompt le bateleur d’une voix tremblante…

L’elfe et le demi-orc se rassoient donc, non sans se jeter des regards noirs… Un peu plus tard, nos amis accostent sur l’île de Protecteurs et Garwin part se renseigner auprès des passants pour savoir où ils peuvent trouver une auberge correcte. Il revient au bout de quelques minutes :

- On m’a recommandé un établissement tenu par un nain, dit le halfelin à ses amis. Je me suis dit qu’il pourrait peut-être nous en dire plus sur Dwargon, les traditions naines, et tout ça. Ca s’appelle l’Auberge du Nain Sauveur.

L’auberge du Nain Sauveur est un établissement d’apparence respectable sis dans un district visiblement industrieux de l’Ile des Protecteurs. La rue dans lequel elle se trouve regorge d’échoppes d’artisans, et l’activité y est constante. Nos amis sont accueillis par un nain affable répondant au nom d’Erman. Celui-ci, bien que commerçant, rechigne à laisser Œil-de-Nuit rentrer dans son établissement et demande à Yjir de le maintenir sous bonne garde dans la cour extérieure de l’auberge. N’ayant pas connu une auberge digne de ce nom depuis Taërion, nos amis prennent leurs chambres et se délassent quelques minutes, les uns par un bain bien chaud, les autres en allant boire une petite choppe dans la salle commune.

- Aubergiste, demande Targedaël en sirotant un verre d’hydromel, pourquoi ton auberge s’appelle le « Nain Sauveur » ?
- Eh bien, messire, vous n’êtes sans doute pas sans savoir que le peuple nain a sauvé les Baronnies Naïmides il y a fort longtemps, lorsque les armées de Glass menaçaient de prendre contrôle du territoire. L’amitié entre les nains et les hommes est restée forte dans toutes les baronnies de l’Ouest. Comme je viens moi-même de Llambeth, j’ai nommé mon auberge d’après ce glorieux événement de notre histoire commune.
- Je vois… soudain fatigué par cette conversation historique.

- Dites, reprend-il quelques instants plus tard, il n’y aurait pas un endroit un peu raffiné dans le quartier ou l’on pourrait manger ? J’en ai un peu assez de la pâtée pour chien qu’on nous sert dans toutes les auberges qu’on traverse…
- Si j’étais bon commerçant, je vous convaincrais que la chère du Nain Sauveur vaut celle de toutes les tavernes huppées de la ville, répond l’aubergiste, un peu vexé, mais je comprends que vous cherchez un raffinement que le Nain Sauveur n’offre pas. Notre clientèle est effectivement populaire, et c’est ainsi que nous l’apprécions. Je vous recommande la « Feuille de Chêne ». C’est une taverne que vous trouverez non loin des ruines de l’Ancienne Cathédrale. On y sert uniquement de la verdure, la cuisine y est sophistiquée, et un barde y conte des légendes et y chante des chansons.
- C’est exactement ce qu’il nous faut. Aubergiste, tu es trop bavard…

Un peu renfrogné, l’aubergiste s’en va s’occuper des bains de Garwin et de Sküm, tandis qu’Yjir joue dans la cour avec Œil-de-Nuit et qu’Erasmus feuillette un ouvrage en sirotant un vin chaud. Un peu plus tard, ils se retrouvent tous en bas, et Targedaël leur propose de se rendre à la « Feuille de Chêne » pour y manger et entendre un barde chanter. Les voilà partis à travers les rues étroites de Naïm en cette fin de journée printanière. Tous sont plus détendus que pendant le voyage et l’on sent qu’ils souhaitent s’accorder un peu de bon temps pour chasser la tension des dernières semaines.

La Feuille de Chêne est telle qu’Erman l’a décrite, et l’entrée de Sküm ne manque pas d’attirer l’attention dans un établissement de cette classe. Personne ne fait de remarque toutefois, et nos amis se voient servir une succession de plats sans aucune viande. La variété de légumes et de fruits agrémentés d’épices et d’herbes fines font le délice d’Erasmus, de Targedaël et de Garwin, alors qu’Yjir grimace à l’idée de cette cuisine sophistiquée, si peu en accord avec la nature. Sküm, quant à lui, apprécie le goût des mets mais n’arrive pas vraiment à satisfaire sa faim, ce qui n’est pas sans lui causer une certaine frustration.

A la fin du repas, le barde Ysèbe propose aux clients de lui suggérer des morceaux à interpréter. Après quelques chansons locales, Targedaël suggère qu’il interprète le « Lai de Merianna », célèbre histoire d’amour de la tradition elfique. L’interprétation est fort sympathique. Alors que les spectateurs applaudissent à la fin de la chanson, Sküm prend soudain la parole :

- Il n’y en a jamais que pour les elfes. Pourquoi tu ne chanterais pas un chant orc, hein ?

Tout le monde se regarde dans la salle. Une certaine tension est palpable dans l’air, mais le barde sourit de toutes ses dents et s’adresse au demi-orc : 

- De quelle tradition est monsieur ? Dois-je piocher dans le répertoire Azkash-Nabrûk ou parmi les chants de voyages des nomades Erizkines ?

Sküm est évidemment pris de court, lui qui n’a pas été élevé dans la tradition orque…

- Euh, et bien, un chant guerrier des Azkash-Machins là, ce sera très bien…

Ysèbe, toujours souriant, un éclair de malice dans les yeux entonne avec entrain un chant guttural en langue orque. Il joue en même temps de son luth dont il a habilement désaccordé certaines cordes, ce qui lui permet de s’accompagner d’une rythmique dissonante tout à fait appropriée au chant. 

A la fin du morceau, le public est fasciné. « Le morceau que je viens de vous interpréter s’intitule Rhazkashû Eamagreyth en langue orque, c’est à dire la « Légende des 49 Insoumis ». Elle raconte la libération d’un groupe d’esclaves sous le joug d’un général de l’Empire de Landis. C’est une chanson encore aujourd’hui très populaire à l’ouest de Terkân, une apologie de la liberté face à l’oppression ».

Bref, nos amis restent encore un bon moment à écouter ce barde versatile qui a sur séduire jusqu’au rude Sküm et finalement, un peu éméchés, ils décident de rentrer à l’auberge. Alors qu’ils longent un immense terrain vague d’où émergent des hauts pans de murs en ruine, nos amis entendent un hurlement de terreur provenant d'une rue adjacente. Ils accourent, pour découvrir un corps inerte face contre les pavés. Sküm est arrivé un peu avant les autres et a le sentiment d'avoir aperçu une ombre s'évanouir dans le sol.

- Par là-bas, j’ai vu une silhouette, mais il n’y a plus rien maintenant, juste une bouche d’égouts…

Yjir examine le corps.

- Ca étrange, dit le druide après quelques instants. Corps mort mais aucune blessure apparente. En plus, lui être couvert de larves telles que moi jamais avoir vues…

C'est à ce moment là que cinq hommes de la Garde de Naïm font irruption sur les lieux. 

- Halte ! Arrêtez-là !

Le sergent de la patrouille s’approche de nos amis et, voyant le corps au sol et Yjir penché dessus, prend un air connaisseur…

- Je vois, on assomme, on brigande ! dit-il à la cantonade. Arrêtez-moi ces bonnes gens, je sens qu’il y en a qui vont finir à Dzang ou aux Arènes !

Les gardes se rapprochent, mais Targedaël tente de raisonner le gradé obtus : 

- Attendez deux secondes ! Nous venons de trouver ce cadavre ici ! Nous avons entendu un cri et nous sommes intervenus, au contraire, pour essayer d’aider quiconque se faisait agresser !
- Ah oui ? Il est mort dites-vous ? Eh bien, vous n’avez pas peur d’aggraver votre cas !
- Mais enfin, vous êtes aveugle ou quoi ? Regardez le cadavre, il est couvert de larves verdâtres, il en a plein la bouche. Vous croyez que ça vient de nous ?
- Non mais, vous n’allez pas m’apprendre mon métier ! rétorque le sergent, agressif. 

Il examine néanmoins le corps et ne peut réprimer une grimace de dégoût. Il se relève, hésite un instant, et se rabat sur sa position préalable :

- Oui, enfin bon, il est mort, je trouve sur les lieux du crime une bande menée par un demi-orc, il n’y a pas besoin d’être un sage de Landis pour faire le lien, hein ? Allez, suivez moi au poste !

- Messire sergent, si je puis me permettre, interrompt Erasmus d’un ton conciliant. Notre ami Sküm a vu une silhouette s’évanouir dans les égouts. C’est sans doute là l’auteur des méfaits… Si vous y envoyez quelques uns de vos hommes, vous pourrez sans doute mettre la main rapidement sur le coupable…
- Hum… Les égouts… C’est à dire que… Nos hommes ne sont pas formés pour aller traîner dans les égouts…

Il s’approche de la plaque d’égout et là, il remarque à la lueur de sa torche de nombreuses larves verdâtres similaires à celles qui grouillent encore sur le corps.

- Ecoutez, j’ai une idée dit-il soudain, magnanime. Si vous pénétrez dans les égouts et que vous me ressortez le coupable, vous serez innocenté. Quant à moi, j’aurais élucidé un mystère de plus. Mais ne vous avisez pas d’essayer de filer à la Razemienne ! Le quartier va être bouclé !

Nos amis se regardent un instant, mais ils n’ont clairement pas beaucoup le choix…

- Bon, allons-y tant que la piste est fraîche résume Erasmus, alors que Sküm se sert de sa hache pour desceller la plaque d’égout.

Essayant tant bien que mal de ne pas sentir l’odeur épouvantable qui émane de l’égout, le demi-orc descend le premier. Quelques échelons de métal rouillé plus bas, il pose les pieds sur un sol de pierre recouvert de vase. Les yeux acérés que son sang orc lui a légués lui permettent de voir, malgré le peu d’illumination, des traces fraîches qui s’éloignent.

- C’est par ici. Prévoyez-vous de la lumière, il fait noir comme dans le trou du cul d’un elfe, ici… Et attention aux glissades !

Les quatre compagnons rejoignent donc le demi-orc dans les égouts sous le regard sévère de la garde de Naïm. Essayant sans grand succès d’avancer avec le minimum de bruit, nos amis suivent donc les traces laissées par l’assassin. Tout à coup, Yjir fait signe à tous de s’arrêter.

- Vous avoir entendu ?
- Non, entendu quoi, répond Targedaël, intrigué…
- Ca bruit humide, comme eau qui coule, puis bruit sec, comme porte qui claque…
- Ouais, ben en attendant, on est pas vraiment plus secs, nous, reprend Erasmus. Avançons !

Après quelques minutes de marche prudente, ils arrivent dans une pièce ouverte. Le couloir qu'ils suivent devient une passerelle qui surplombe un bassin d'évacuation d'eaux fangeuses profond d'un peu plus d'un mètre. Une corniche étroite fait le tour du bassin à la hauteur de la passerelle, ce qui permet d'en faire prudemment le tour sans se mouiller les pieds. Targedaël entreprend donc d’explorer les murs du côté gauche du couloir, tandis que Garwin fait de même de l'autre côté.

Targedaël avance donc à petit pas le long de la corniche, lorsqu’il aperçoit, sur le mur parallèle au couloir par lequel ils sont arrivés, un blason à moitié couvert de mousse, gravé dans la pierre d'un des murs. L’elfe le frotte de sa manche, pour en apercevoir le motif. Il représente un bras armé d'une épée émergeant de l'eau alors qu'un croissant de lune illumine la scène. L’elfe s’arrête et commence à tâtonner sur le mur autour du blason.

- Les gars, je sens qu’il y a un passage ici. Regardez : il y a un blason, et le mur sonne cr… Mais, qu’est-ce que… ?

L’elfe a senti soudain quelque chose de visqueux s'infiltrer dans ses chausses, une légère brûlure, et puis brutalement, il perd le contrôle de ses muscles et s'écroule dans la bassin. Ses compagnons sont stupéfaits et regardent, abasourdis, le bouillonnement d'eau autour de là où le corps de Targedaël a chu.

Sküm reprend le premier ses esprits et saute dans le bassin, hache levée. Seulement, il n'est pas facile de savoir où frapper. L’eau est trouble, et les bouillonnements n’indiquent qu’une localisation générale. Qui plus est, le demi-orc a peur de blesser Targedaël autant que son adversaire… Erasmus, quant à lui, tente de s'approcher par la corniche d’où l’elfe est tombé tandis qu'Yjir plonge à son tour, bâton d'une main et Pierre de Lumière de l'autre. Garwin, enfin, cherche à revenir par la corniche de l'autre bout de la pièce où il se trouve.

Yjir, ne pouvant pas combattre efficacement avec son bâton d'une main et la pierre dans l'autre jette la pierre à Erasmus pour que celui-ci puisse éclairer la scène. Malheureusement, le gnome, peu agile, laisse échapper la pierre qui tombe au fond du bassin, plongeant la pièce dans l’obscurité. « Et merde ! » s’exclame-t’il violemment. 

Heureusement, Sküm n’est pas incommodé par la soudaine obscurité. Il aperçoit vaguement des tentacules, et une créature annelée s'avancer vers lui. Il lève sa hache pour un coup magistral, mais avant même qu’il ne puisse l’abaisser, plusieurs tentacules visqueux s'entourent autour de ses membres, et il ressent une étrange brûlure avant de perdre à son tour contrôle de ses muscles et de sombrer dans la fange.

Prestement, Erasmus prononce quelques mots dans le langage de la magie, et la petite pièce est de nouveau baignée de lumière. Yjir se dirige à son tour vers l’endroit où Targedaël a sombré, et, plongeant les mains dans l’eau, il trouve le corps inerte de l’elfe. Le hissant sur ses épaules, il fait quelques pas et le jette sur la passerelle sur laquelle sont maintenant Garwin et Erasmus. Ce dernier, d’ailleurs, ne se laisse pas troubler et, pointant de son doigt en direction d’un tentacule émergent, il projette une flèche d'énergie magique vers la créature qu'il aperçoit vaguement sous l'eau. Garwin, quant à lui, hisse tant bien que mal le corps de Targedaël. « Heureusement que les elfes sont sveltes » se dit-il lorsque, à bout de souffle, il parvient enfin à le poser sur la passerelle…

Yjir tourne maintenant son attention vers la créature monstrueuse. Le corps du demi-orc n’est que partiellement immergé, et le druide aperçoit un bec qui émerge de l’eau de temps à autre pour picorer un morceau de chair de sa victime. Armé de son bâton, Yjir frappe un premier coup, ce qui lui vaut de devenir le centre de l’attention du monstre aquatique. Les tentacules de celui-ci viennent l’enserrer, et il sent un venin tétanisant s’infiltrer dans ses veines. Bandant les muscles, il parvient à résister à la paralysie et frappe de nouveau la créature de deux coups magistraux de son bâton. Dans une gerbe de sang verdâtre, la créature sombre au fond du bassin. 

Yjir sort la tête de Sküm de l’eau et, le traînant tant bien que mal, il le ramène à son tour au niveau de la passerelle. Erasmus et Garwin ont bien du mal à le hisser, bien que le druide pousse par dessous de toutes ses forces. Finalement, ils parviennent à l’allonger non loin de Targedaël, et Yjir les examine. 

- Eux respirer normalement, dit le druide. Eux pas sous l’eau assez longtemps pour avaler beaucoup. Nous les frictionner pour aider paralysie à s’en aller. 

Et nos trois amis de frictionner les deux combattants nominaux du groupe, qui ont fait bien piètre figure dans cette altercation là… Au bout de quelques minutes, la sensation est revenue dans les membres de Targedaël et de Sküm, et tous deux peuvent de nouveau marcher. Pendant qu’ils font quelques flexions pour chasser tout à fait la toxine paralysante, Erasmus et Yjir retournent vers l’endroit où Targedaël a trouvé le blason.

- Erasmus, toi savoir quoi dessin vouloir dire ? demande le druide.
- Yjir, combien de fois faudra-t’il que je te le répète, c’est un blason. Hum… Espee ascendante… Croissant de lune… Non, ça ne me dit rien. En tous cas, je suis à peu près sûr que ce ne sont pas des armes encore utilisées dans les Baronnies aujourd’hui, termine le gnome, pensif. 
- Epée être utilisée dans Baronnie. Nous voir nombreux combattants avec épées ! le contredit le druide. 

Erasmus lève les yeux au ciel. 

- On devrait lui payer quelques cours d’Impérial, ça nous ferait des vacances… lance le gnome à la cantonade. Au lieu de dire des âneries, essaie plutôt d’appuyer sur les différentes parties du blason, pour voir si ça fait quelque chose. 

Yjir presse d’abord l’épée, sans effet, mais lorsqu’il appuie sur le croissant de lune, un puissant déclic se fait entendre, et les deux compagnons constatent que le pan de mur devant eux semble prêt à pivoter. Le druide le pousse, et effectivement, telle une lourde porte en pierre, il s’ouvre sur un passage obscur. 

- C’est par ici les gars, appelle le gnome. 

Targedaël revient prendre la tête de l’expédition, suivi de Sküm. Ce sont le gnome et le halfelin qui ferment la marche. Alors qu’ils entrent à leur tour dans le couloir, Erasmus fait une dernière remarque :

- En tous cas, j’espère qu’on va pas rencontrer une bête qui se repère à l’odorat, sans quoi, autant se peindre en jaune et se mettre une plume dans le cul…

Le couloir qui suit est rectiligne et Targedaël n’en aperçoit pas l’issue. Tout occupé qu’il est à regarder au loin, il ne fait pas attention au léger cliquetis qui ponctue l’un de ses pas. Soudain, le sol se dérobe sous ses pieds. Il tombe dans la trappe qui vient de s’ouvrir et chute lourdement, et douloureusement.

- Toi aller ? demande Yjir.
- Ca pourrait aller mieux. Je crois que je me suis foulé quelque chose… Envoyez-moi une corde !

Nos amis se regardent.

- Qui avoir corde ? demande le druide.
- La mienne est à l’auberge, répond Sküm, légèrement amusé par la situation.
- Mais quelle bande de branques, s’exclame Erasmus…

Finalement, Sküm s’allonge au bord de la trappe et retient par les pieds Yjir qui lui même tend les mains à Targedaël. Celui-ci grimpe le long du dos druidique pour ressortir. Il est effectivement couvert de contusions, mais la blessure essentielle semble être celle qui affecte son honneur… Targedaël reprend donc la tête de la marche, épée en main, frappant chaque dalle pour déceler un éventuel indice permettant d’identifier le prochain piège.

- Euh, les amis, dit soudain Garwin d’un petite voix gênée, j’ai oublié de vous dire que… je m’y connaissais un peu en mécanismes, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire… Je ne sais pas si ce talent peut vous être utile…
- Tu veux dire que tu sais déceler les trappes ? rugit soudain Targedaël.
- Euh… C’est possible… Enfin, je veux dire, oui, enfin, théoriquement… Attention, c’est jamais garanti ces choses là…
- Viens devant tout de suite ! reprend l’elfe. J’ai pas envie de me refaire une descente de 6 mètres la tête la première !
- Euh… moi ? En tête ? Mais s’il y avait du danger ? demande le halfelin d’un air effrayé…
- Ici, et que ça saute ! insiste l’elfe en faisant sa plus grosse voix.






Le groupe reprend donc sa lente avancée avec Garwin en tête, tandis que Sküm ne peut s’empêcher de sourire du ridicule de Targedaël… Le couloir débouche finalement sur une pièce qui ne comporte rien d'autre que des débris de bois pourris de longue date qui semblent provenir de vestiges de tonneaux.

- A mon avis, autrefois, le passage devait déboucher à l’intérieur d’un tonneau creux, dit Garwin d’un air connaisseur.
- Tu m’en diras tant, rétorque Targedaël…

L’elfe et le halfelin franchissent prudemment l’ancien passage secret. Pourtant, cette petite pièce ne comporte rien. Une issue donne sur une salle plus grande qui a du autrefois contenir des coffres, malles, et autres étagères. Aujourd'hui, il n'en reste pas grand chose. Cette nouvelle pièce comporte deux autres issues en plus de celle par laquelle arrivent nos aventuriers : un escalier qui monte mais est complètement bouché par des éboulis qui paraissent quelque peu instables, et un couloir. Des blasons identiques à celui trouvé dans la pièce au bassin sont inscrits au dessus de ces deux issues.

Après une courte discussion, nos héros décident d’emprunter le couloir. Au bout de quelques mètres, celui-ci débouche sur une intersection. A quelques pas sur la droite, le couloir s’ouvre sur ce qui semble être une ancienne bibliothèque. Les murs sont couverts d'étagères en pierre et des vestiges de livres et de parchemins illisibles jonchent le sol. Le temps n’est visiblement pas le seul responsable de cette dévastation. Une courte exploration des débris permet à Erasmus de trouver une lourde boîte en métal qui ne semble pas avoir été ouverte mais qui porte des traces de griffures et de morsures.

- Garwin, tu pourrais vérifier que ce coffret n’est pas piégé, s’il te plait ? demande le gnome.

Le halfelin sort de sa besace quelques outils, et examine la serrure rouillée du coffret.

- Ca n’a pas l’air trafiqué, juste fermé à clé et sans doute un peu grippé… Tu veux que je l’ouvre ?
- Non, je veux le garder fermé pour m’en servir d’escabeau, rétorque le gnome avec son ironie habituelle...

Après quelques trifouillages, Garwin se tourne vers le gnome et, sans avoir ouvert le couvercle, dit : « A vous l’honneur, messire… ». Un peu hésitant, Erasmus ouvre le couvercle. A l'intérieur du coffret se trouvent deux livres, l'un qui semble bien conservé et l'autre très abîmé. Le livre bien conservé intéresse au plus haut point Erasmus qui déclare que lui seul est habilité à le lire, car il est en langage magique. Par contre, l'autre semble être une sorte de journal d'un Ordre de Chevalerie, l'ordre des Chevaliers Protecteurs. Seuls quelques extraits sont encore lisibles, et Erasmus les lit à haute voix pour que tous en profitent.






La lecture de ces extraits, bien que soulevant de nouvelles questions, semble identifier le Tombeau de Varnôn que nos héros ont visité à leurs débuts comme l'entrée possible d'un laboratoire de magie planaire. Qui plus est, ils comprennent que l'Ordre des Chevaliers Protecteurs, bien qu'ayant de toute évidence eu un rôle important dans la sauvegarde des Baronnies Naïmides a été éliminé sous un prétexte qui n'est pas clair, peut-être pour des raisons politiques…

Nos amis discutent pendant quelques instants des implications de cette découverte, mais assez rapidement, Targedaël ; pragmatique, les rappelle à l’ordre :

- Les gars, je veux pas dire, mais on est en train de poursuivre un meurtrier dans des couloirs humides, il fait froid, et je suis contusionné de partout, alors si on pouvait remettre les palabres à plus tard, ça m’arrangerait bien…

Nos amis ressortent donc de l’ancienne bibliothèque, mais ils sont maintenant sur leurs gardes, armes au poing, ne sachant pas ce qui a pu causer le vandalisme et les traces de griffes et de dents qu’ils y ont vu. Ils s’engagent dans l'autre extrémité du couloir qui débouche finalement sur une crypte. La longue pièce est la demeure éternelle de huit tombeaux surmontés de gisants représentants des chevaliers en armure. Les blasons de ces chevaliers, bien que tous différents, reprennent des éléments du blason déjà aperçu : épée sortant de l'eau, rivière ou croissant de lune. 

Après un examen rapide de la pièce, l’elfe annonce qu’il soupçonne la présence d’un passage sur le mur du fond.

- Comment tu fais ça ? demande Garwin à Targedaël, aussi curieux que frustré.
- Comment je fais quoi ? demande l’elfe sèchement.
- Ben, savoir qu’il y a un passage là… Tu vois à travers les murs ?
- Evidemment que non. Je le sais, c’est tout. Je sens quelque chose de… différent quand je me tiens ici. C’est un instinct, quoi…
- Bien pratique, répond le halfelin, pensif…

Tous se mettent donc à la recherche d’un mécanisme permettant d’ouvrir le passage identifié par l’elfe, et c’est finalement le halfelin qui le trouve, sur la façade de l’un des tombeaux : « Là, ce croissant de lune, je crois qu’il pivote. Je l’actionne ? » demande-t’il à ses compagnons. Après approbation, Garwin fait pivoter le croissant de lune et un pan du mur du fond se dérobe en effet. Il mène à une pièce plus petite où trône un autel. Celui-ci est décoré de nombreuses lunes ornementées, mais n’a pas d’autre signes distinctifs. Une recherche approfondie permet à Yjir d’y découvrir une petite cavité qui abrite un levier. Ne sachant pas à quoi il sert, Yjir l'abaisse prudemment. Rien ne se passe, et nos amis décident donc de continuer leur route par le couloir qui s’ouvre à partir de cette petite pièce.

Nos amis parcourent quelques mètres dans ce nouveau couloir. L’air y est humide et une désagréable odeur de terreau moisi flotte dans l’air. Garwin et Erasmus forment l’arrière-garde du groupe et discutent à voix basse :

- Je n’aime pas ça, dit Garwin 
- Mouais… Ca sent pas bon, à tous les sens du terme…
- C’était quoi le terrain vague au-dessus de nous ? J’espère que c’était pas un cimetière…

Tous deux se regardent, et Garwin, n’osant pas mener jusqu’au bout son raisonnement, frissonne d’inquiétude… Quelques mètres plus loin, il lui semble entendre un bruit, plus bas dans le couloir.

- Chut ! Arrêtez-vous, dit-il à ses compagnons.

A quelques mètres d’eux, la lueur du galet enchanté qu’Yjir brandit au dessus de sa tête dessine tout juste un embranchement en croix à quelques mètres plus loin. 

- Qu’est-ce que tu as entendu ? demande Erasmus au halfelin.
- Je ne suis pas sûr… Un frottement de pieds ? Un grattement ?

Targedaël et Sküm, qui forment la tête du groupe assurent leur prise sur leurs armes respectives et, maintenant mis en garde, ils reprennent lentement leur avance. Alors qu’ils arrivent au niveau du croisement, deux créatures horribles et décharnées se jettent sur eux ! Garwin pousse un hurlement et, sortant sa courte épée, il recule héroïquement de quelques mètres… Sküm n’attend pas que les être immondes ne le frappent, il abat sa hache sur l’un d’eux et le tranche en deux ! Mais deux autres des créatures émergent derrière les premières, et l’une d’entre elles parvient à lui griffer la cuisse. Il sent une torpeur envahir ses muscles et, pour la deuxième fois dans la même journée, il perd le contrôle de ses muscles et s’effondre.

Targedaël, pendant ce temps, élimine prestement une autre des créatures, mais se retrouve seul face aux deux autres. Deux coups de pattes griffues plus tard, il a sombré dans l’inconscience sous l’accumulation des blessures mineures qu’il a subies depuis qu’ils sont rentrés dans les souterrains. C’est donc de nouveau à Yjir qu’il revient de sauver la mise à nos amis puisque Garwin est trop loin (et trop peureux) pour intervenir et qu’Erasmus, ne disposant de sortilèges appropriés, se démène pour enclencher un carreau dans son arbalète. Avec un peu de chance et un peu de talent, le druide parvient à éviter les coups des deux êtres décharnés et à leur en asséner quelques uns. Un carreau bien placé par Erasmus finit d’achever une des créatures tandis que l’autre a le crâne fracassé par le lourd bâton du druide. 

- Heureusement que nous avoir fier guerriers dans groupe, dit Yjir non sans une certain ironie.
- Occupe-toi de Targedaël au lieu de philosopher ! rétorque Erasmus, qui a déjà pour sa part commencé à frictionner Sküm, dont il peut lire l’intense frustration dans le regard…

Quelques minutes et grâce à l’intervention bienveillante des forces de la nature par l’intermédiaire d’Yjir, l’elfe et le demi-orc sont sur pied. Targedaël se sent encore faible, mais Sküm, quant à lui, fulmine :

- Ca commence à bien faire, les saloperies qui me paralysent ! Le prochain truc qu’on rencontre, je vous jure que je vais me le faire !

Même Erasmus, qui n’a pourtant pas sa langue dans sa poche, préfère ne pas répondre… Il n’a jamais vu le demi-orc aussi en colère ! Garwin, pendant ce temps, a examiné les cadavres purulents des créatures, en faisant bien attention de ne pas les toucher. 

- Les gars, je crois que j’étais pas loin avec mon idée de cimetière : à mon avis, ces bébêtes sont des goules. Elles hantent fréquemment les endroits où les cadavres sont enterrées, car elles sont nécrophages… Enfin, à ce qu’on raconte, hein…
- Quant à moi, renchérit Erasmus, je pense qu’il s’agit des mêmes créatures qui pressaient leur visages simiesques contre le mur invisible dans le Tombeau de Varnôn…

Effectivement, la ressemblance est frappante.

- Au moins, on saura qu’il faut se méfier si l’on y retourne un jour… dit Targedaël.

Nos amis, pressés par le temps, décident de laisser pour l’instant inexplorés les deux couloirs latéraux par lesquels les goules sont arrivées, et ils continuent tout droit. Après quelques mètres, le couloir s’ouvre sur une petite pièce ronde au centre de laquelle trône une state. Elle représente une femme vêtue d’une toge incrustée d’épis de blé. Autour du cou de la statue est sculpté un médaillon en forme de croissant de lune et sur son épaule se tient un petit écureuil.

- C’est une représentation de la déesse Zendâ, annonce Erasmus, prenant sa voix de docte professeur. Le blé de la robe symbolise la fertilité, et l’écureuil est l’animal qui lui est associé car il sait toujours tirer le meilleur parti des récoltes et en met de côté pour passer l’hiver. Quand au croissant de lune, je ne vous fais pas un dessin…
- Moi penser nous être dans ancienne crypte secrète d’Ordre des Chevaliers Protecteurs. Eux vénérer déesse Zendâ, non ? hasarde Yjir.
- Ouais, ben ça nous explique pas le cadavre là-haut et les larves qui traînent partout, alors finissons le boulot pour lequel on a été mandaté, on pourra reparler d’ordres de chevalerie disparus depuis 500 ans plus tard ! les reprend Targedaël, qui décidément souhaiterait retrouver son lit d’auberge au plus vite…

Le couloir continue derrière la petite pièce ronde, après quelques mètres supplémentaires de couloir, nos héros aboutissent à une porte délabrée et entrouverte. Targedaël la pousse du bout de son épée. Dans un grincement épouvantable, elle s’ouvre pour laisser entrevoir une pièce rectangulaire et obscure au centre de laquelle trône, posé sur des tréteaux de pierre, un cercueil ouvragé. Contrairement à tous les vestiges d’objets aperçus lors de l’exploration de la crypte, le bois de ce cercueil a l’air superbement conservé. Des larves vert sombre jonchent le sol autour du cercueil. La pièce ne semble pas avoir d’autre issue.

Prudemment, armes aux poings, nos héros s’approchent du cercueil et l’entourent. Celui-ci est perché trop haut pour qu’ils ne puissent voir son contenu. Rien ne bouge dans la pièce et le silence est pesant. Finalement, avec une prudence infinie, Yjir se hisse sur la pointe des pieds et regarde à l’intérieur du cercueil. Brutalement, deux mains décharnées lui attrapent le visage et presse la bouche du druide contre la sienne, répugnante. La créature vomit alors un torrent de larves verdâtres dans le gosier du druide qui, se débattant, fait tomber du cercueil la créature avec lui. Sküm lève sa hache, mais il ne voit pas comment frapper sans risquer de toucher son ami.

Yjir continue à se débattre, mais la créature le fait rouler sous le cercueil, où les autres ont du mal à l’atteindre avec leurs armes. L’être continue à forcer à l’intérieur d’Yjir ses larves immondes. Le druide suffoque et continue de se débattre, sentant confusément que s’il perd connaissance, s’il se laisse aller, c’en sera fini de lui et, peut-être, lui aussi deviendra comme l’être immonde contre lequel il se bat. C’est finalement Garwin qui, prenant son courage à deux mains est assez petit pour se faufiler sous le cercueil et, d’un coup magistral de son épée courte, il parvient à décapiter l’ignoble corps larvesque.

Yjir continue à se débattre spasmodiquement tandis que Sküm l’attrape et le sort de sous le cercueil.

- Il faut lui faire vomir les larves, vite ! crie Targedaël. Sküm, ceinture le par derrière et appuie du plus fort que tu peux sur son estomac !

Le demi-orc attrape en effet le druide comme le lui indique Targedaël et, d’une pression sur son abdomen déclenche un mécanisme de régurgitation. Yjir vomit violemment et des larves verdâtres sont projetées aux quatre coins de la pièce. Erasmus et Garwin entreprennent d’écraser de leurs bottes toutes celles qu’ils aperçoivent. L’odeur devient vite insoutenable et, une fois qu’Yjir semble avoir repris sa respiration, nos amis décident de quitter la pièce.

A l’extérieur de la pièce, Sküm, qui soutient Yjir, interpelle les autres :

- Les gars, j’ai bien peut que si nous voulions nous disculper il nous faille ramener le cadavre de la chose...

Les quatre aventuriers se regardent (Yjir n’est pas en état de commenter) n’osant pas répondre à la question silencieuse de qui va porter cette immonde cadavre…

- Et si on explorait les deux couloirs qu’on a passé à l’aller avant de se décider ? suggère Erasmus.

Ainsi, nos amis retournent un peu plus haut dans le couloir. L’embranchement de droite, par lequel les premières goules avaient surgies, mène à une pièce à moitié effondrée dont le sol est recouvert d’un terreau malodorant. Au fond de la pièce, un trou dans le mur débouche sur une galerie de terre qui semble remonter vers la surface. Garwin, fort de son « expérience » des goules suggère que la galerie mène sans doute à l’ancien cimetière probablement situé au-dessus.

Nos amis renoncent à s’engager dans cette galerie et rebroussent chemin pour aller explorer l’autre portion du couloir. Là, ils découvrent dans une pièce qui servait visiblement de remise, plusieurs cadavres. Certains semblent, aux insignes que l’on aperçoit encore sur leurs cottes de maille, avoir été des Chevaliers Protecteurs. Les autres, sans doute adverses, portent le blason du Rubis surplombant les remparts, les identifiants dont comme des représentants de la Garde Rubis. 

- Ca veut dire quoi, à votre avis ? demande Targedaël qui, maintenant que le danger semble écarter et que le retour se précise, daigne s’intéresser aux mystères de la crypte.
- Sans doute que lorsque les Chevaliers Protecteurs ont été mis hors la loi, ils ont été pourchassés. Au-dessus de nous, si je ne m’abuse, il y a les vestiges d’une cathédrale. Je ne serais pas surpris qu’elle ait été autrefois vouée au culte de Zendâ… C’est sans doute là que l’escalier qu’on a vu plus tôt devait mener. La garde pourpre a du investir la Cathédrale et descendre ici pour arrêter les Chevaliers, Ils ont trouvé le passage secret derrière les tombeaux, ils se sont battus, et d’une manière ou d’une autre, l’escalier s’est effondré. Ca expliquerait que les cadavres des Gardes Rubis soient encore là aujourd’hui…

Finalement, ayant exploré toutes les allées d’investigation, nos amis se décident à retourner à la surface. C’est finalement Targedaël qui porte dans un sac les restes de la créature habitée de larves. Il ne peut s’empêcher, à plusieurs reprises, de regarder le sac pour vérifier que celui-ci ne bouge pas de son propre vouloir, mais lorsque nos amis émergent finalement, quelques heures après être entrés dans les égouts, il semble bien que la créature n’aie pas retrouvé la vie. L’air comparativement frais de l’extérieur ravive quelque peu Yjir qui peut de nouveau marcher sans l’aide de Sküm.

Quelques instants après avoir refermé la plaque d’égout, un garde de Naïm s’approche des personnages. Le sergent qui a forcé la main à nos héros pour qu’ils poursuivent le meurtrier dans les sous-sol de l’Ile des Protecteurs ne semble pas présent.

- Messires, interpelle le garde, le Capitaine de la Garde du district des Protecteurs souhaiterait vous rencontrer… Si vous voulez bien me suivre…

Un peu abasourdis et très fourbus, nos amis suivent néanmoins le garde, qui les mène au poste central de l’Ile des Protecteurs. Là, un homme d’une cinquantaine d’années, les cheveux grisonnants mais le regard clair et décidé les invite dans son bureau.

- Je me présente : Estrin Almerrio, capitaine du district. Il y a quelques heures, le sergent Mehari a fini sa tournée et m’a fait son rapport. Il m’a expliqué le plus naturellement du monde qu’ils vous avait forcé à pénétrer dans les égouts pour rattraper un meurtrier qu’il aurait du poursuivre lui-même. Je tenais à vous faire mes excuses pour cet abus d’autorité et vous informer que le sergent avait été mis aux arrêts.
- Vos excuses sont acceptées. Voici le meurtrier, dit Targedaël sèchement en lâchant le sac au contenu macabre qu’il transporte depuis le fond de la crypte. Cette créature semble habitée de larves. Notre ami Yjir ici présent a été attaqué par elle et il a failli succomber. Il pense que, d’une manière ou d’une autre, la créature semblait vouloir se « reproduire ».

Le capitaine ne peut réprimer un grimace de dégoût.

- Plusieurs corps ont été retrouvés morts ces derniers jours aux alentours de la cathédrale. Nous examinerons ces restes, et j’espère bien qu’il s’agit là du meurtrier. Encore une fois, je vous remercie, et je vous prie de me pardonner pour cet incident. Il se termine bien, mais j’imagine que votre exploration des égouts n’a pas été de tous repos. Il est vrai que nos hommes sont de moins en moins enclins à les explorer : les créatures qui vivent dans ces eaux fangeuses sont de redoutables prédateurs…
- Ca n’a pas été évident effectivement. Maintenant que vous avez votre coupable, nous souhaiterions pouvoir prendre congé et terminer notre nuit plus calmement que nous ne l’avons commencée, si vous n’y voyez pas d’inconvénient, lui répond Targedaël.
- Bien sûr ! Avant de vous laisser partir, une dernière question : il arrive que nous faisions appel à des ressources extérieures à la Garde pour certaines enquêtes lorsque nous ne disposons pas d’assez de main d’œuvre. Ces prestations sont rémunérées, bien sûr, et vous semblez avoir fait preuve des qualités que nous cherchons parfois pour ce type de missions. Seriez-vous prêt à me laisser vos noms pour que nous puissions faire appel à vous si jamais vous êtes à Naïm et que nous cherchons des gens compétents ?

Nos amis se regardent.

- En ce qui me concerne, cela ne pose pas de problème, dit Erasmus. Je suis Erasmus le mage.

Garwin regarde son ami puis, se décidant à son tour, il laisse son nom. Yjir en fait autant, mais Targedaël refuse poliment, ne souhaitant pas se créer d’attaches pour l’avenir. Quant à Sküm, l’attitude du sergent de la garde lui reste en travers de la gorge, et il décline donc lui aussi la proposition du Capitaine Almerrio. 

Finalement, ce n’est pas loin de l’aube que nos amis réintègrent leur auberge, fourbus, blessés et, pour certains, quelque peu affectés par les visions d’horreur de la nuit… Yjir met un moment avant de pouvoir s’endormir mais, finalement, la nature prend le dessus et il sombre dans un sommeil peuplé de songes grouillants et visqueux…


----------



## Horacio

L'histoire bouge, et la nouvelle adventure commence bien!
Cool!

J'aime beaucoup ton histoire...


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaire sur l'épisode 3 : La Crypte des Protecteurs*

Comme Horacio l'a bien noté, ce scénario est un peu le début de la campagne proprement dite, c'est là qu'on sent que se trouve la viande autour de l'os. Le crime et la créature bizarre n'étaient que des excuses pour faire découvrir aux personnages l'existence des Chevaliers protecteurs. Pour vous nombreux lecteurs (enfin, pour Horacio ) voici donc quelques éléments de commentaires :

*Les Chevaliers Protecteurs :* Les Chevaliers Protecteurs étaient un ordre de chevalerie qui s'est fondé dès les débuts historiques des Baronnies Naïmides sur la base du culte de Zendâ la Protectrice (première lune et déesse de la fertilité, de la famille et de la protection) avec pour mission d'oeuvrer toujours pour la survie des Baronnies. Les quatre extraits des vestiges du journal se rapportent à quatre éléments de l'histoire de l'ordre, trois qui concernent directement la campagne,  et un (le premier) qui sert surtout de piste pour une éventuelle aventure plus tard. Nous reviendrons un peu plus tard sur l'ordre lorsque les personnages auront trouvé plus d'informations. Ce qui est apparent, c'est que l'ordre a été persécuté et anéanti. Pourquoi, nul ne le sait...

*La cité-état de Glass :* La cité-état de Glass est une force politique dont l'histoire est intimement mêlée à celle des Baronnies Naïmides. Les Baronnies se sont constituées il y a environ 1000 ans en résistance à la persécution des "Armées Diaboliques" de Glass. Depuis, Glass a tenté par trois fois d'envahir et d'anéantir les Baronnies, mais a échoué trois fois. Ces guerres sont appelées les Guerres Diaboliques, et nous aurons l'occasion de revenir sur leur déroulement plus en détail.

*Le tombeau de Varnôn :* On y revient : il paraît clair que le Tombeau de Varnôn a été construit sur un laboratoire magique et qui plus est d'une magie liée aux plans. Pour l'instant les personnages n'en savent pas beaucoup plus. 

En fait, à la fin de cette aventure, Erasmus est allé s'enrôler à la Guilde de Haute-Magie et a demandé à un bibliothécaire là-bas de faire des recherches sur les différents soujets soulevés par cette aventure, en particulier les Chevaliers Protecteurs, la magie Extra-Planaire et Anaëvor.


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Commentaire sur l'épisode 3 : La Crypte des Protecteurs*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Pour vous nombreux lecteurs (enfin, pour Horacio ) voici donc quelques éléments de commentaires :
> *




Je suis presque sur que il y a beaucoup plus de lecteurs, je suis seulement le plus enclin a ecrire


----------



## blargney

Je suis toujours là
-blarg


----------



## Tanager

Un autre lecteur ici !


----------



## Sammael99

Yay ! Trois lecteurs, trop génial !

Merci les gars !

La suite dès Lundi !!!


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode Quatrième : La Forêt aux Lierres*

*NOTA BENE : Le compte-rendu ci-dessous est encore sous forme de "notes" brutes. Je suis en train de le réécrire en format narratif, ce devrait être fait d'ici quelques semaines.* 

*Contexte*
L'aventure en question sert quatre buts essentiels dans la campagne, même si elle ne contribue pas à la trame globale de manière significative :

1/ Faire connaître les personnages et leurs capacités aux Chevaliers de l'Epée de Lumière, ce qui pourra être important par la suite

2/ Creuser un peu l'allusion passée faite par Bolden sur un homme tatoué semblable à Yjir, et donc, donner à Yjir un nouvel objectif futur

3/ Faire un scénario orienté "fée" ce qui m'éclate toujours et que j'essaie de faire au moins une fois dans chaque campagne, quel que soit le jeu 

4/ Faire perdre suffisamment de temps aux personnages pour qu'ils arrivent chez les nains *après* le mariage d'Anella.

*Introduction*
Après avoir quitté Naïm et traversé rapidement Llambeth, la capitale de la Baronnie du même nom, nos personnages s'arrêtent un soir au bord de la route menant de Llambeth à Dwargon pour passer la nuit. Alors qu'ils terminent leur repas, nos héros entendent des bruits de poursuite non loin : un homme court à travers la forêt, poursuivi par deux hommes à cheval et deux maîtres chiens. Skum et Yjir tentent de suivre cette course poursuite et interceptent les poursuivants qui leur indiquent qu'ils recherchent un homme qui a volé un objet d'une grande valeur et dont qui plus est la vie est en danger maintenant qu'il a cet objet en sa possession.

La poursuite reprend et nos amis s'endorment, mais au milieu de la nuit, les cavaliers reviennent et leur demandent leur aide. Les deux cavaliers sont des Chevaliers de l'Ordre de L'Epée de Lumière, ils en arborent d'ailleurs les armes et les armures étonnantes, ornées du blason de l'Ordre (un heaume transpercé d'une épée et surmonté d'un soleil.) Le plus vieux des deux, un homme au visage strict et aux cheveux et à la barbe taillés de près s'assied sur une souche et explique la situation au groupe.

Il se présente comme Renaud de GrandPierre, Commandeur de l'Ordre de l'Epée de Lumière. L'Ordre dispose d'une certaine liberté depuis son pacte avec le Prince Rubis il y a quelques générations, et dans chacune des Baronnies l'Ordre a des terres qui lui appartiennent en propre et ne dépendent pas de l'autorité des barons mais uniquement de celle du Prince Rubis lui-même. Dans leurs terres de Llambeth, l'Ordre dispose de mines qui sont stratégiques pour lui puisqu'on en extrait le métal rarissime qu'est l'Adamantine, métal qui sert à forger armures et épées des chevaliers. L'Ordre emploie et paye généreusement les mineurs qui travaillent dans ces mines pour que ceux-ci ne soient pas tenté ni d'en divulguer les secrets ni de voler du minerai. Malheureusement, cette nuit, Tristan, un jeune mineur a volé un lingot d'Adamantine et s'est enfui dans la forêt. Non seulement l'Ordre doit absolument récupérer ce lingot, mais qui plus est Tristan ne parviendra jamais à le revendre sans y perdre la vie, sa valeur étant bien trop importante. Il était donc crucial pour le Commandeur comme pour Tristan que les chevaliers le rattrapent. 

Malheureusement, lors de la poursuite, Tristan a pénétré dans une partie de la forêt que les Chevaliers connaissent et évitent comme la peste, car il s'agit d'un territoire où vivent (et sévissent) des êtres fées. Les rares chevaliers qui s'y sont aventurés par le passé ne sont soit pas ressortis, soit ressortis passablement perturbés. Le Commandeur soupçonne que la rigidité de pensée des Chevaliers les empêche d'interagir avec les fées et voue toute tentative de dialogue ou de négociation à l'échec. Il pense que les personnages, qui sont après tout des aventuriers et donc par essence plus adaptables, devraient pouvoir rentrer dans la forêt sans encombre, confronter les fées et retrouver Tristan et son larcin.

Malgré la réticence de Targedaël, nos héros acceptent la mission à condition que le Commandeur se charge d'amener le cadeau d'Umar aux Nains au cas où ils ne ressortiraient pas de la forêt. Le Commandeur accepte, mais prévient nos amis que ses relations avec le Royaume Nain ne sont pas au beau fixe et qu'il ne peut pas garantir qu'il parviendra à faire entendre sa requête. Nos personnages prennent la route pour être au petit matin à l'orée de la forêt des fées.

*La Forêt aux Lierres*
Alors qu'ils entrent plus profondément dans la forêt, imperceptiblement, la nature semble plus puissante, plus présente. Yjir exulte, et les familiers de Targedaël et d'Erasmus sont un peu tous fous… Il leur semble qu'un chemin s'ouvre devant eux à travers les fourrés… Bientôt ils arrivent au bord d'un étang couvert de roseaux. Alors qu'ils prennent quelques instants de repos et qu'ils inspectent les environs, ils entendent des rires cristallins et féminins venant du lac. Quelques commentaires sur le physique des personnages se font entendre : "Celui-là il est mignon, non ?" - "Trop efféminé, je préfère le grand là ! Il est laid mais il doit être vigoureux !!!", etc. Trois jeunes femmes nues, une rousse, une blonde et une brune émergent de l'eau, se cachant (mal) derrière les roseaux. Elles dévisagent tout particulièrement Skum.

Yjir prend la parole et demande aux jeunes femmes leurs noms "Brise", dit la blonde, "Muse", dit la Brune, "Rose", dit la Rousse. Yjir leur demande si elles ont vu passer un homme récemment, mais elles se font prier pour répondre… Elles insinuent que "lui" n'était pas si farouche, tout en regardant Skum droit dans les yeux… Finalement, celui-ci craque et, comprenant le message, demande à Erasmus s'il risque quelque chose à fricoter avec des fées… Erasmus répond qu'a priori non, mais qu'on ne sait jamais…

Les minutes qui suivent sont agréables pour Skum qui, dénudé, rejoint dans l'eau les jeunes femmes, et un peu embarrassantes pour les autres, qui doivent subir les rires, gloussements et autres gémissements des amants…

Finalement, Skum ressort de l'eau, un sourire béat sur le visage mais les traits tirés et quelques cernes autour des yeux. Il a visiblement vieilli… Il précise que les fées lui ont indiqué un arbre autour de l'étang où retrouver les traces du fugitif. Effectivement, alors que lors de leur première inspection rien n'apparaissait, on voit clairement ici les traces de pas du fugitif qui s'enfoncent dans la forêt.

Nos héros s'enfoncent donc dans la forêt qui se fait de plus en plus dense et dont les arbres sont de plus en plus massifs. Dans un coin de ciel, Garwin semble apercevoir une tour immense au lointain, et Korg (le corbeau d'Erasmus) confirme de sa voix de crécelle qu'il y a bien une immense tour à quelques kilomètres au nord. 

Un peu plus tard, alors que nos personnages traversent un pan de la forêt où les arbres sont très espacés et immenses, une énorme citrouille tombe sur Erasmus, qui parvient de justesse à l'éviter mais se retrouve aspergé de jus de citrouille. Au centre de la citrouille, les pépins ont un air inhabituel. En les examinant de près, Erasmus se rend compte que les pépins sont des pièces de platine ! Il demande à Korg d'aller faire tomber d'autres citrouilles, et amasse avec Garwin les pièces, sous l'œil désapprobateur de Yjir et le regard indifférent de Skum et Targedaël. 

Après quelques minutes, alors que Garwin et Erasmus trient leur butin, les pièces se transforment en énormes cafards qui commencent à courir partout sur eux. Les deux "demi-portions" poussent des hurlements alors que des petits rires enfantins se font entendre. Yjir aperçoit un lutin à bonnet vert qui se matérialise à côté de lui. Le lutin a l'air curieux et dit à Yjir qu'il ressemble à l'amant de Dame-Lierre. Etonné, Yjir questionne le lutin qui lui dit qu'il y a bien longtemps, un homme tel que lui accompagné d'un homme plus petit comme Garwin est entré dans la forêt et qu'il est resté longtemps et qu'il est devenu l'amant de Dame-Lierre. 

Yjir, très intrigué, questionne plus avant le lutin, qui n'en sait pas beaucoup plus mais qui propose à Yjir et aux autres d'aller voir le roi des lutins. Il leur fait signe de les suivre à l'intérieur de l'arbre dans lequel il pénètre. Yjir, Targedaël et Skum parviennent à le suivre mais Garwin et Erasmus n'y parviennent pas et restent à l'extérieur alors que s'abat sur eux une pluie de citrouilles trop mûres… Le roi O'Donnell accueille nos amis et parle avec eux. Il raconte qu'effectivement il y a environ quatre vingt années à l'échelle du temps des hommes, un voyageur étrange couvert de tatouages et portant un bâton est entré dans la forêt accompagné de son ami Romero, un halfelin. L'homme s'appelait Aram le Marcheur, et il émanait de lui une autorité et un sens profond de la discipline en même temps qu'un amour profond de la nature qui lui permettait d'accepter avec humour les facéties des lutins. Il devint l'amant de Dame-Lierre et resta de longs mois, mais finalement il quitta la forêt et depuis ce jour les choses ne sont plus les mêmes… Dame-Lierre est triste, d'une infinie tristesse, et son domaine se réduit de jour en jour…

Interrogé sur Tristan le fugitif, le roi O'Donnell annonce aux personnages qu'un tel fugitif a été aperçu mais qu'il a été capturé par un couple d'ogres qui s'est installé dans la forêt il y a quelques temps. O'Donnell ne sait pas où résident ces ogres car les lutins les évitent comme la peste : les ogres ont semble t'il un goût prononcé pour la chair tendre des lutins et se placent en embuscade non loin de l'étang aux Nymphes où les lutins curieux viennent admirer les donzelles… Par contre, Dame-Lierre sait tout ce qui se passe dans son Royaume, sans doute pourra t'elle donner quelque indication aux personnages. 

Avant leur départ, le roi O'Donnell décide de faire un cadeau aux trois qui ont su montrer leur absence de cupidité. Il envoie des lutins chercher un petit coffret dans lequel se trouvent divers objets. Yjir choisit un bandeau de cuir pour le front inscrit de runes de son peuple et ayant sans doute appartenu à Aram le Marcheur. Skum choisit une jarre qui semble contenir un onguent. Targedaël choisit une pierre précieuse sertie en collier. O'Donnell leur souhaite une bonne continuation, et nos amis reprennent la route tandis que Garwin et Erasmus essaient tant bien que mal d'essuyer les restes de citrouille omniprésents sur leurs vêtements. 

Après quelques temps de marche, nos personnages arrivent dans une immense clairière au centre de laquelle s'élève la fameuse tour qu'ils ont aperçue plus tôt. Celle-ci semble fait entièrement de lierre et un immense escalier y mène. Alors que les personnages s'approchent de l'escalier, le lierre s'agite et deux immenses formes humanoïdes se constituent dans le lierre et s'interposent. Yjir demande poliment dans une langue étrange une entrevue avec la Dame-Lierre et les deux "gardes" l'attrapent par le bras et le portent littéralement en haut de l'escalier.

Arrivé en haut, Yjir est confronté à Dame-Lierre, une femme à la beauté incroyable dont la peau semble faite de bois et dont les yeux témoignent d'une tristesse infinie… Yjir est intimidé, et elle lui raconte son histoire d'amour avec Aram le Marcheur. Il avait voué sa vie à l'éradication du Chaos Primordial, dont les effets destructeurs ne pouvaient qu'être dévastateurs pour la nature et pour les êtres vivants. Au commencement du Monde, le Continent n'était que Chaos et si, petit à petit, celui a reculé, il reste des poches de Chaos Primordial qui corrompent tout ce qui les entourent. Elles se nichent parfois dans le Monde des Esprits qui côtoie le nôtre et c'est pour cela que Aram était appelé "Le Marcheur" ou, de manière plus complète "Le Marcheur des Plans". Il savait comment voyager vers le Monde des Esprits et lutter contre ce Chaos Primordial.

Aram était arrivé dans la forêt de Dame-Lierre pour se ressourcer dans un lieu ou la nature était forte, mais peu à peu, lui et Dame-Lierre en vinrent à nouer des liens plus fort que l'amitié et le respect mutuel. Comprenant qu'il avait trouvé celle avec qui il souhaitait passer le restant de ses jours, Aram devait accomplir une dernière mission avant de pouvoir s'abandonner complètement à cette retraite d'amour. Il lui fallait éliminer quelque être chaotique dont il connaissait la localisation, dans les montagnes à l'Est de la Rivière Naïm où vivent les hommes. Il repartit donc avec Romero, promettant de revenir au plus vite. Il n'est jamais revenu et depuis Dame-Lierre vit dans la tristesse. 

Interrogée sur le bandeau de cuir donné par O'Donnell, Dame-Lierre informe Yjir que Aram s'en servait pour voir les Esprits et qu'il l'a perdu contre O'Donnell lors d'une partie d'un jeu avec des pions qu'elle ne connaît pas bien et ne comprend pas bien. Enfin, Yjir lui demandant si elle sait où se trouvent les Ogres qui se sont installés dans la forêt, Dame-Lierre lui indique la caverne dans laquelle ils se sont installés. 

Nos héros se rendent à la caverne et après un combat sanglant parviennent à éliminer le mari de la famille ogre tandis que sa femme, visiblement shamane, et son fils s'enfuient. Les personnages sauvent Tristan qui bouillait lentement dans un chaudron plein de légumes et récupèrent le lingot que les ogres avaient fixé à un manche pour en faire une pioche de fortune. Skum récupère aussi la hache de l'ogre qui a l'air de facture naine. 

Nos héros ressortent de la forêt, non sans qu'Yjir se retourne et aie l'impression de voir, un fugace instant, la silhouette de Dame-Lierre entre les arbres qui lui murmure "nous nous reverrons"…

Au fur et à mesure qu'ils avancent, les personnages sentent qu'ils quittent la forêt des fées. L'air de la nuit est frais, voire même froid. Alors qu'ils se rapprochent de leur campement de la veille, ils se rendent compte qu'il n'en reste aucune trace, ni cendres ni rien. Ils examinent les étoiles et se rendent compte que leur position correspond au début de l'automne. Quatre mois se sont écoulés depuis qu'ils sont entrés dans la forêt des fées !

Nos héros se rendent dans le campement des Chevaliers de l'Ordre de l'Epée de Lumière où l'on est très surpris de les voir réapparaître, mais le Commandeur GrandPierre est très reconnaissant néanmoins. Il récupère avec un soulagement certain le lingot d'Adamantine et récompense richement les personnages. Il leur remet aussi le paquet d'Umar qu'il n'a pas pu délivrer aux Nains, ceux-ci lui ayant interdit l'accès à leur royaume.

Nos héros repartent donc pour la Cité de Dwargon en vue de livrer, avec quatre mois de retard, le cadeau d'Umar à sa cousine Anella…


----------



## Horacio

J'adore les histoires feeriques, et je mets aussi des fees das toutes mes campagnes (surtout das Ars Magica). Donc maintenant il sont (tres) en retard et il vont avoir des problemes avec les nains... ça va etre rigolo


----------



## Ancalagon

J'ai lu le début, continu!

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaire de La Forêt Aux Lierres*

Comme mentionné plus haut, ce scénario ne s'insère pas directement dans la campagne, mais sème plutôt quelques pistes intéressantes à exploiter plus tard :

[*La quête d'Aram le Marcheur :* Aram le Marcheur devient une figure d'intérêt pour Yjir. Il possède maintenant son bandeau (voir plus bas) et a surtout une curiosité à l'égard de ce personnage de son peuple qui semble avoir laissé une marque sur les Baronnies.

*Le bandeau d'Aram :* Le bandeau d'Aram est un artefact lié au Marcheur des Plans. Il permet de voir et d'interagir avec le monde des esprits mais il nécessite d'être "apprivoisé" et "maîtrisé". Yjir, évidemment, ne sait pas à quoi il peut bien servir...

B]Dame-Lierre :[/B] Dame-Lierre n'est autre que Mareila, ancienne déesse de la Terre "finissante". Elle même ne se souvient pas de sa gloire passée, d'un Continent où la nature était omniprésente et éminemment puissante, avant l'arrivée de la civilisation et des Dieux Rhéaniens, des Guerres Originelles qui dévastèrent le territoire. Elle ne sait qu'une chose : son amour est loin d'elle, et elle souhaiterait le retrouver.

*La famille de l'Ogre :* Eventuellement, si la campagne s'étale suffisamment dans le temps, dans quelques années un héros Ogre partira à la recherche de Skum, qui a tué son père, pour se venger de lui...

*Les Chevaliers de l'Epée de Lumière :* Le premier rapport entre les Chevaliers et les personnages s'est plutôt bien passé. Ils apparaissent comme rigides mais ayant bon coeur. Renaud de GrandPierre deviendra d'ailleurs un personnage important dans la suite de la campagne, quand il s'avèrera que les Chevaliers ont fort peu de scrupules à l'égard de ceux qui tenteraient de les empêcher de remplir leurs objectifs...


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode Cinquième : Les Cavernes des Nains*

*NOTA BENE : Le compte-rendu ci-dessous est encore sous forme de "notes" brutes. Je suis en train de le réécrire en format narratif, ce devrait être fait d'ici quelques semaines.* 

*Contexte*
Cette aventure marque la fin de la "première saison" (littéralement, puisque nous avons du nous arrêter trois mois pour l'été ) Je voulais faire une session assez héroïque et mettre en place le premier "salaud" dont les joueurs se disent "on l'aura un jour" !

Ce scénario en lui-même n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la trame essentielle, mais il donne le moyen à cette trame de se dérouler, comme une sorte de road movie qui fait avancer les choses à petit pas, fortuitement... Enfin, vous verrez ça avec la prochaine saison !

*Introduction*
Nos héros rencontrent sur la route menant à Dwargon un marchand nain, Torg, dont la femme est malade et qui vient de casser une roue de son chariot. Skum l'aide à remplacer la roue tandis qu'Yjir s'assure que la femme de Torg ne craint rien. Torg propose donc aux personnages de faire le voyage en sa compagnie. Il leur explique quelques éléments de la société et des coutumes naines et en particulier les restrictions concernant les "non-nains" qui ont affaire dans les Royaumes Nains.

Arrivés à l'entrée du gigantesque portail de Dwargon, Torg quitte les personnages qui doivent soumettre une requête à l'Intendant de la Porte. Erasmus se porte volontaire et explique (avec difficulté) à l'intendant qui ils désirent rencontrer et pourquoi. Au passage, Erasmus découvre qu'avec le cadeau il y avait un parchemin indiquant qu'il était destiné à Anella Lernaïm habitant la ville de Maborg. L'Intendant accepte de les laisser rentrer escortés, mais ils devront attendre à l'intérieur et sous bonne garde que les gens à qui ils rendent visite soient prévenus et viennent les chercher. Au bout de deux jours d'attente longue et ennuyeuse, un noble nain répondant au nom de Strakal Dalaïm se présente, escorté de deux guerriers taciturnes (Dûrin et Mordek) et d'un serviteur, Ulf. Il explique à nos héros qu'il est l'époux d'Anella et qu'il va les escorter vers elle. Lorsqu'on lui demande combien de temps cela va prendre, il explique qu'en temps normal il faudrait plus de deux jours de marche pour se rendre à Maborg, la ville où lui et sa femme résident, mais qu'à travers des raccourcis connus de sa famille ils pourront réduire le temps à une grosse journée de marche.

*Les Cavernes des Nains*
Nos héros prennent la route, escortés par les nains. Strakal est affable et sympathique, et pose de nombreuses questions à nos héros. Après quelques heures de marche, Strakal arrête les personnages et effectue un court rituel qui semble ouvrir une porte dans la paroi d'un des couloirs qu'ils traversent. Les personnages et les nains s'enfoncent dans une galerie plus humide et inutilisée semble t'il. Après de nouveau quelques heures de marche, on commence à entendre un bruit de rivière souterraine, et nos héros arrivent bientôt au bord d'un immense pont de pierre d'une cinquantaine de mètres. Pour le traverser, Dûrin passe prudemment de l'autre côté et les deux hommes de main de Strakal tendent une corde qui est assurée par des anneaux placés des deux côtés du pont. Strakal est le premier à traverser, assuré par la corde, et nos héros suivent. A un moment, Erasmus, qui est en tête derrière Strakal manque de tomber et Skum vient l'aider, mais le temps qu'ils se remettent sur pied, la corde devient soudain lâche et brutalement, Dûrin et Mordek la font valser latéralement pour pousser les personnages dans l'abyme. 

Erasmus et Garwin tombent les premiers, alors que Targedaël et Skum parviennent à se maintenir tant bien que mal mais commencent à glisser, d'autant qu'une bourrasque de vent vient opportunément les pousser… Seul Yjir qui avait à la main le bâton immobile trouvé dans le tombeau de Varnôn parvient à s'y accrocher. En relevant la tête il constate que Strakal s'apprête à lui lancer quelque malédiction magique et tente de riposter, mais rapidement il se rend compte qu'il va se faire descendre à coups de carreaux d'arbalètes brandies par les deux hommes de main. Plutôt que de risquer une mort stupide il saute dans l'abyme, jurant à Strakal qu'ils se retrouveront…

Les personnages tombent dans un torrent d'eau glacée et tentent de surnager mais seuls Skum et Yjir parviennent à ne pas perdre conscience. Heureusement, après avoir passé un siphon, ils prennent pied et réussissent à rattraper les corps de leurs trois amis avant que ceux-ci ne se noient pour de bon. Nos héros se retrouvent dans une caverne froide et humide dont l'obscurité n'est troublée que par des occasionnels éclairs bleutés. En s'approchant de la source d'un de ces éclairs, Skum aperçoit qu'il s'agit d'un lézard d'une cinquantaine de centimètres de long qui émet des éclairs bleus à intervalles irréguliers, dont la fréquence s'accentue lorsqu'on s'approche de trop près. Targedaël essaie d'en descendre un d'une flèche mais Skum et Yjir l'en empêchent. 

Après s'être un peu reposé, nos amis explorent l'immense caverne pour se rendre compte finalement que la seule issue est un autre siphon dans lequel s'engouffre la rivière souterraine. Ils sont attaqués par des chauves souris énormes qui enfoncent leur bec sous la peau et sucent le sang. Yjir les identifie comme des Styrges, parasites dangereux s'il en est. Ils découvrent aussi des vestiges d'une activité consciente puisqu'il y a des restes d'un feu et des pierres gravées de runes magiques réparties autour, non loin du siphon.

N'ayant pas d'autre option, nos personnages se jettent dans l'eau pour passer ce second siphon. L'exercice est moins périlleux que le précédent, et ils émergent vite dans une caverne plus grande encore que la précédente d'où semblent partir trois passages, deux vers le bas et l'un, éboulé, vers le haut. La caverne semble habitée par des lézards bleus plus nombreux encore, et des gigantesques champignons constituent sa végétation essentielle. La rivière souterraine se sépare en deux cours d'eau vers le centre de la caverne, et de l'autre côté de l'eau nos personnages aperçoivent une silhouette hirsute dont la taille laisse penser qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un nain. Il est entouré de dizaines de lézards bleus qui crépitent à l'approche des personnages. Saisi d'une intuition soudaine, Yjir s'adresse à la silhouette en langage druidique, et celle-ci lui répond de s'approcher. Il ne dit pas son nom, mais il est druide, chantre de la nature du Monde Inférieur.

Nos amis s'approchent du Nain Hirsute, et ils lui demandent quelle issue peut leur permettre de retourner vers la surface. Il répond que les deux issues mènent respectivement dans les royaumes de l'Ancienne Race Naine aujourd'hui dégénérée et vers les cavernes des Elfes à la Peau Noire. Dans les deux cas, ces issues s'enfoncent plus profondément dans la Terre. Le troisième tunnel est complètement effondré, et le Nain Hirsute ne sait pas où il mène.

Dans les heures qui suivent, nos amis se réchauffent autour d'un feu de tourbe malodorant mais bien agréable, tandis qu'Yjir et le Nain Hirsute parlent. Yjir lui explique comment ils sont parvenus ici et finalement, le Nain Hirsute propose pour les aider d'opérer un rituel divinatoire pour comprendre quelle serait la ou les meilleures options à suivre pour eux. Il s'entoure de pierres runiques devant un petit feu et entre dans une transe durant laquelle il marmonne sans cesse. Nos amis attendent plus d'une journée avant que quoi que ce soit ne se produise. N'ayant plus de provisions, ils mangent des tranches de champignons géants, au goût fade mais qui leur permet de subsister. 

Le lendemain, le Nain n'est toujours pas sorti de sa transe, mais tout à coup les lézards qui l'entourent semblent s'agiter et forment un cercle autour de leur "maître". D'un des deux couloirs proviennent les bruits d'une troupe, et en émergent bientôt un groupe de nains aux visages bestiaux et déformés, armés de haches, de marteaux et d'arbalètes. Poussant des cris gutturaux, ils ne répondant pas aux tentatives de dialogue d'Yjir qui se présente pourtant à eux sans armes, et tentent même de le cribler de carreaux d'arbalète. Heureusement, Targedaël se sort de sa déprime et s'interpose, magie aidant. 

Les lézards se répartissent en deux groupes, l'un qui protège le Nain Hirsute (dont la transe continue) et l'autre qui se dirige prudemment vers les nains Dégénérés. Erasmus n'attend pas qu'ils y arrivent, et alors que Garwin et Skum décochent flèches et carreaux sur les Nains, il projette un sortilège qui crée autour d'eux une toile d'araignée gigantesque et collante. Quatre des Nains sont pris dedans et, de manière spectaculaire, la panique semble soudain envahir la troupe de Nains et tous ceux qui ne sont pas prisonniers de la Toile d'Araignée s'enfuient en hurlant, non sans jeter des regards terrifiés vers l'autre issue de la caverne. 

Erasmus finit tout de même le travail en conjurant sous la Toile une sphère enflammée qui consume les nains prisonniers. Les lézards se chargent d'achever les nains survivants en les mordant ce qui leur cause une décharge violente. Nos personnages cogitent sur ce qui a pu faire fuir les Nains et en concluent qu'ils doivent avoir une grande peur de la magie…

Il faut encore attendre quelques heures avant que le Nain Hirsute n'émerge de sa transe. Il est faible et nos amis lui font manger quelques tranches de champignons géants. Ensuite, le Nain s'adresse à eux, pour la première fois en langue Impériale, que tous comprennent… Son air est grave (pour autant qu'on puisse le distinguer sous les cheveux et la barbe) et sa voix hésitante :

"Mes amis, les esprits m'ont apporté des réponses à votre dilemme, mais certaines soulèvent plus de questions… Trois réponses m'ont été apportées. Tout d'abord sur votre ennemi nain, celui qui vous a plongé ici : les esprits disent qu'il est votre ennemi mais que quelqu'un de proche de lui est votre ami… D'autre part, sur le moyen de sortir d'ici, les esprits m'indiquent que vous sortirez par où vous êtes entrés… Enfin, et ceci est le plus étrange, les esprits m'ont parlé de vous sans que je ne les sollicite, ce qui est rare… Ils m'ont précisé que vous alliez être plongé dans une sombre tourmente, au sein de laquelle vous alliez jouer un rôle crucial… Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit et ils n'ont pas été plus clairs, mais ils semblaient très agités…"

Sur ce nos amis décident qu'il leur faut retourner au pont de pierre dont ils sont tombés. Malheureusement, il semble impossible de remonter le cours de la rivière. Le Nain Hirsute leur indique qu'il sait comment pénétrer dans la précédente caverne à travers une crevasse, et que peut-être il existe une crevasse similaire dans la caverne précédente menant à la caverne du pont. Avec son aide, nos amis remontent dans la caverne aux Styrges et trouvent effectivement une crevasse menant vers la caverne au Pont. Arrivés dans celle-ci, ils se retrouvent sur une corniche à une centaine de mètres de pont et une vingtaine de mètres au-dessus de la rivière. Ils aperçoivent la lumière de lanternes sur le pont et les familiers de Targedaël et Erasmus vont vérifier de qui il s'agit. Ils reviennent préciser qu'il s'agit d'une femme naine entourée de plusieurs aides. Ils crient pour les alerter de leur présence, et discutent d'un moyen de remonter vers le pont. 

Finalement, avec l'aide des deux oiseaux familiers, plusieurs cordes bout à bout sont tendues vers le pont (où elles sont fixées à un des anneaux) et chacun de nos héros s'attache à cette corde avec une second corde passée autour de la taille et se fait coulisser. Après quelques frayeurs, nos amis arrivent tous sur le pont, où ils rencontrent (enfin) Anella. 

Anella leur explique que son ami Torg (le marchand avec qui ils ont fait la route jusqu'à Dwargon) lui a parlé il y a deux jours des voyageurs qui venaient pour la voir, et comme rien ne lui avait été dit, elle a compris que son mari avait essayé de les éliminer. Elle a contacté Ulf, qui travaille secrètement pour elle, et celui-ci lui a indiqué ce qui s'était passé. Elle est venue aussi vite qu'elle a pu et cela fait quelques heures que les nains se demandent comment ils vont bien faire pour retrouver nos héros et si même ils ont pu survivre. Anella est dont soulagée de les retrouver.

Erasmus remet à Anella le paquet de Umar, un nom qui ne lui dit rien. Elle l'ouvre, et pâlit à la vue de la bague. Les larmes lui montent aux yeux. Elle explique aux personnages qu'elle est l'héritière d'un des Treize royaumes nains, le royaume de Maborg. Il y a quelques temps, elle s'est vue promise à Strakal selon un mariage arrangé de longue date, mais elle se méfiait de Strakal qu'elle n'aimait pas et qu'elle soupçonnait de vouloir l'épouser uniquement pour accéder un jour au trône. Elle s'en est ouvert à son père, qui est âgé et dont la santé n'est plus très bonne et, s'il a reconnu que ce mariage n'était pas idéal pour sa fille, le roi de Maborg a insisté pour qu'elle l'épouse, car il faut avant sa mort qu'un héritier mâle du trône soit reconnu.

A ce moment là, Anella perd un peu ses moyens puis, se reprenant explique aux personnages qu'elle avait un frère aîné, héritier légitime du trône, mais qu'il n'avait aucunement envie de la vie de la cour à laquelle il était destiné. Il y a une trentaine d'années, il a quitté le royaume et nul ne l'a jamais revu. Son père a fini par le déclarer mort, et c'est ainsi que la situation actuelle est survenue. L'objet que les personnages viennent de lui apporter est la chevalière de son frère. Cela signifie probablement que le Umar dont ils parlent est son frère Dragoun et qu'il est encore en vie. Si elle avait eu la bague avant son mariage comme c'était originellement prévu, elle aurait sans doute pu convaincre son père d'annuler ou au moins de reporter le mariage… Maintenant il est trop tard.

Mais Anella n'est pas défaitiste. Elle remercie néanmoins les personnages de lui avoir redonné espoir et leur annonce qu'elle va les faire ressortir discrètement de Dwargon de sorte que Strakal reste convaincu de leur mort. Elle leur demande de retrouver Umar et de l'enjoindre à revenir avant la mort de son père pour éviter le pire…

Les personnages sont donc discrètement ramenés vers l'entrée de Dwargon et cachés dans un double fond du chariot de Torg, qui les amène jusqu'à Llambeth dans une position certes inconfortable mais qui a le mérite d'être discrète.


----------



## Horacio

De la politique naine, des marriages pre-arranges, des donjons et cavernes... 

Ton historie va de mieux en mieux, Ben!


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *De la politique naine, des marriages pre-arranges, des donjons et cavernes...
> 
> Ton historie va de mieux en mieux, Ben! *




Merci Horacio !

Avec la fin de la première saison je vais vous pondre un petit commentaire récapitulatif, et on va attaquer la deuxième saison. Tu vas voir qu'en matière d'histoires matrimoniales, j'ai fait encore plus fort !

Au fait, comment va la petite ? Tu pourrais m'envoyer une photo où on la voie bien sur ben@planetharmonica.com ?


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci Horacio !
> 
> Avec la fin de la première saison je vais vous pondre un petit commentaire récapitulatif, et on va attaquer la deuxième saison. Tu vas voir qu'en matière d'histoires matrimoniales, j'ai fait encore plus fort !
> 
> Au fait, comment va la petite ? Tu pourrais m'envoyer une photo où on la voie bien sur ben@planetharmonica.com ? *




La petite Noemi va tres bien!
Ses dernieres photos electroniques sont de Noel, tu peux les voir a http://www.planewalker-es.com/noemi/noemi.html

J'ai bien de developper un autre film, et je vais l'escaneer demain ou apres demain, je te previendrai


----------



## Sammael99

*[OT] Bébés*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> La petite Noemi va tres bien!
> Ses dernieres photos electroniques sont de Noel, tu peux les voir a http://www.planewalker-es.com/noemi/noemi.html
> 
> J'ai bien de developper un autre film, et je vais l'escaneer demain ou apres demain, je te previendrai  *




Wow ! Elle est super mignonne !

Envoies moi ton e-mail, je te ferais parvenir quelques photos de Corentin !


----------



## Horacio

*Re: [OT] Bébés*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow ! Elle est super mignonne !
> *



Merci!



> *
> Envoies moi ton e-mail, je te ferais parvenir quelques photos de Corentin ! *




horacio@lauhor.net


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaires sur les Cavernes des Nains*

Cette aventure clot la première saison de la campagne, qui était essentiellement un voyage à travers les Baronnies Naïmides, pour que les joueurs puissent les découvrir un peu, acquérir au fur et à mesure du "contexte" sur l'univers de jeu. L'aventure en elle-même soulève quelques points intéressants :

*Les Elfes à la Peau Noire :* L'existence d'elfes habitant sous-terre et ayant la peau noire est nouvelle pour tous les personnages (et pour l'essentiel des habitants des Terres Anciennes.) Seuls les nains (qui les ont confronté à plusieurs reprises) et certains elfes (qui gardent le secret de la "déchéance" de certains des leurs précieusement) connaissent leur existence. Targedaël a été très intrigué par cette information... On le verra, les Elfes Noirs auront un rôle à jouer dans la suite de la campagne, à la fin de la seconde saison...

*L'identité d'Umar : * Les personnages savent maintenant qui est Umar et vont retourner chez lui. Ceci va constituer l'accroche de la seconde saison, durant laquelle, à travers ce voyage pour le retrouver, ils vont, un peu à la façon d'un road movie, découvrir moultes choses sur les trames qui se déroulent en toile de fond...

*Strakal : * Strakal est le premier vrai "Bad Guy" auquel ils sont confrontés. De ce point de vue là l'aventure a bien marché puisqu'ils n'attendent qu'une chose c'est de lui faire la peau. Ils auront l'occasion de se venger à la fin de la seconde saison.


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaires sur la Première Saison*

Voici une copie d'un mail que j'ai envoyé aux joueurs à la fin de la Première Saison, pour récapituler les différentes Trames et mettre à plat les questions qui se posent. C'est un peu rédigé à la manière des romans d'aventure par épisodes de la fin du XIXè, pour donner envie d'avoir la suite 


Où mène la carte d'une portion du Donjon d'Argûnn trouvée sur le cadavre d'un aventurier dans le Tombeau de Varnôn ?
Les corridors entraperçus sous la tombe de Varnôn pourraient-ils être l'antique laboratoire magique dont parle le journal des Protecteurs ? Il semble protégé par un Mur de Force, comment passer outre cette barrière magique ?
Qui sont les personnes dont l'avant bras est tatoué d'un rat noir et quels sont leurs objectifs ?
Quel est le secret derrière le collier-rubis qui a été volé par l'assassin à Serdel et qui est prêt à tuer pour entrer en possession de cet objet ?
Qui est Lorana et pour qui travaille t'elle ?
Quelle est l'histoire des Chevaliers Protecteurs et pourquoi les Baronnies Naïmides semblent t'elles les avoir oubliés ?
Qui était Aram le Marcheur et qu'est il arrivé à Aram et à son fidèle Romero ?
Pourquoi Strakal Dalaïm a-t'il essayé de tuer nos héros, et quelles sont ses intentions ?
Umar est-il réellement Dragoun Lernaïm, héritier du trône de Maborg et si oui, pourquoi se cache t'il ?
Quel est cette sombre tourmente dont a parlé le Druide du Monde Inférieur et comment nos héros sont-ils (ou seront-ils) impliqués ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Comments ?*

HI all !

I wouldn't mind a few comments before I start Season II, and questions and all...

Anyone here ?


----------



## Rousing Fox

Si, si, il y a quelqu'un. Je viens de finir de lire ton log, j'adore ta campagne. Et je suis bien sûr intéressé pour connaître la suite. Des questions, je n'en ai point, je me borne à suivre tes histoires et supputer ce qu'il peut bien leur arriver et pourquoi.
Go on, man.


----------



## Horacio

Je suis encore ici, en train de lire ton histoire. Je n'ai pas des questions, j'ai beaucoup de suppositions, et j'ai tres envie de lire la suite de l'histoire...


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaires sur la 2ème Saison*

Avant de produire le premier compte-rendu de la seconde saison, voici quelques indications importantes :

*Auteurs :* Le compte-rendu de la première saison avait été rédigé par moi-même à posteriori sur la base de mes notes. Il était donc essentiellement factuel et s'attardait peu sur les attitides, citations, etc. qui font tou le sel des Story Hour. Comme c'était vraiment trop de boulot, j'ai mis en place un système par lequel les joueurs rédigent dorénavant les compte-rendus et sont récompensés en points d'expérience pour leur travail. Les compte-rendus sont donc d'un niveau de qualité et de détail variables (je les relis tous et corrige quand même les erreurs) mais toujours vus du point de vue des personnages.

*Règles modifiées :* Lors de cette seconde saison nous avons adopté quelques modifications de règles :


Toutes les classes reçoivent 1 point de compétence supplémentaire par niveau. C'est entre autres pour permettre de dépenser des points sur les Artefacts (voir Page 1) et me donner plus de flexibilité pour rajouter des compétences spécifiques à chaque personnage.
"Tumble" est modifié comme suit : le DC est 10+BAB ou 15+BAB de l'adversaire et dans le cas d'un Tumble "à travers" un personnage, un échec signifie que le mouvement est impossible à travers cette case.
Identify : Le sort "Identify" se lance en 2h et non 8h. Il faut faire un jet de Spellcraft. Sur un résultat inférieur à 15, on apprend rien. Au dessus de 15 et selon la qualité du résultat, on apprend plus ou moins de choses. 
Langues : J'ai distingué les langues écrites des langues orales dans l'apprentissage des Langues. Tout le monde parle et écrit l'Impérial, ensuite, les langues conférées par la classe sont parlées et écrites, celles conférées par la race ou le bonus d'INT sont parlées OU écrites.


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 6 : Mission de Paix (1ère Partie)*

*NOTA BENE : Le compte-rendu ci-dessous est encore sous forme de "notes" brutes. Je suis en train de le réécrire en format narratif, ce devrait être fait d'ici quelques semaines.* 

*Commentaires :* 
Cette aventure est assez fidèlement basée sur le scénario inclus dans le CD-ROM du PHB "In the Dead of Winter". Bien sûr, les motivations des PNJs et les objectifs du Baron de Llambeth sont liés à la campagne en cours. Le compte-rendu a été rédigé par Chloé qui joue Sküm.

*Introduction :*
La compagnie arrive donc aux abords de Llambeth, cachée dans le chariot de Torg. C’est là que leurs chemins se séparent. Les 5 amis et leur ménagerie espèrent trouver l’atmosphère chaleureuse et effervescente d’une ville moyenne pour se ressourcer après le curieux accueil curieux que leur ont réservé les nains et leur départ clandestin de Dwargon. Mais ils vont vite déchanter car les locaux - nains et humains uniquement - ne sont pas très causants et peu ouverts aux plaisanteries d’Erasmus ou aux sarcasmes de Targedaël. Et que dire des regards évocateurs qu’ils jettent à l’ensemble de la troupe : demi-orc, elfe, gnome, halfelin ne semblent pas bienvenus, pas plus que les magiciens d'ailleurs… Deux gardes de la ville ne tardent pas à les escorter sans vouloir les lâcher d’une semelle. Cela énerve souverainement l’ombrageux Targedaël et lui vaut bientôt une nuit sous les verrous pour avoir insulté la Garde. 

Après une rapide visite chez une armurier nain, la troupe arrive finalement à l’Auberge Céleste qui tient son nom de la statue présente au centre de la Grand Place de Llambeth et qui représente un homme et un nain "survolés" par un être céleste et ailé. Cette statue est d'après Erasmus une référence à la première Guerre Diabolique (290-291) où l'on raconte que des anges vinrent à l'aide des armées de Naïm pour repousser les armées de Glass. 

Quelques échanges verbaux avec l'aubergiste laissent entendre à nos amis que les habitants de Naïm ne sont pas appréciés à Llambeth, et que le thé (la boisson de prédilection d'Yjir) n'a pas l'air d'être très populaire… Les Llambethiens aussi ont l'air d'être des forts buveurs et des bagarreurs sans scrupules… La soirée commence à peine lorsque Targedaël, toujours sous bonne escorte, s’annonce à l’auberge. Il est accompagné du Capitaine de la Garde qui annonce à la troupe qu’ils sont immédiatement convoqués chez le baron Goëry de Llambeth. 

Goëry de Lambeth est un homme affable, peu sensible aux piques de Targedaël. Il explique que c’est sur la recommandation de Renaud de GrandPierre qu’il souhaite faire appel à eux.

En effet, le Baron se trouve dans une situation diplomatique difficile. Il doit protéger sa baronnie sur sa frontière Sud contre la Cité-Etat de Glass, ennemi héréditaire des Baronnies Naïmides, tout en jugulant l'agressivité des tribus orques qui habitent les basses montagnes à l'ouest de la Baronnie. C’est pourquoi il a souhaité signer des accords de paix avec ces tribus Orques. Ce traité, qui n’est pas toujours bien compris par tout le monde à l’intérieur de la Baronnie comme auprès des autres Barons, doit être renouvelé. C’est pourquoi le baron de Lambeth a envoyé un émissaire, son neveu Albéric, pour renégocier le traité. Mais celui-ci a disparu. Est-ce une manœuvre de ses ennemis de Glass, un complot d'autres Barons pour le déstabiliser au sein des Baronnies, un coup organisé par certains des généraux de son armée peu désireux de maintenir des liens avec les orques, ou simplement un accident ?

Inquiet pour son neveu et anxieux de conclure les accords avec les Orques avant l’hiver, le Baron souhaite faire appel à nos aventuriers pour comprendre ce qui est arrivé et surtout assurer les tribus orques que leur traité n'est pas remis en cause.

Nos amis demandent à réfléchir à cette proposition qui a des arguments financiers intéressants (500 barons d’or ou un titre de chevalier de Llambeth et les terres qui y sont associées), mais qui les détourne de leur promesse à Annella. Est-ce l’appât du gain qui les fait accepter cette nouvelle mission ?







*Mission de Paix - Première Partie : De Llambeth aux Dents de Fer*
Toujours est-il que le lendemain, après avoir rejoint à cheval le village portuaire de Maz'rech, ils partent pour Capal, ville frontière avec les terres des tribus orques dont le chef est Oëlric Volstan. C'est de Capal que Albéric a envoyé ses derniers messages par oiseau messager à son oncle le Baron. Pour gagner cette ville, le plus rapide est d’emprunter la rivière Renech. Un batelier du nom de Benedig et deux matelots sont à leur disposition pour relier Capal en 4 jours. Au 3eme jour d’une navigation tranquille, de manière soudaine, le bateau est pris en embuscade de la rive…

L’attaque est soudaine : Benedig crie de douleur alors qu'une flèche vient de se planter dans son bras ; sur les deux rives des archers hobgobelins apparaissent tandis que d’autres hobgobelins tentent d'échouer la barge avec des grappins. Erasmus lance un sortilège qui englue les hobgobelins aux grappins dans une toile d'araignée épaisse et collante. Presque immédiatement, un magicien invisible ou caché sur l'autre rive lui ordonne de sauter dans l’eau glacée et il se jette à l'eau. Sküm le rattrape bien vite, alors qu'un épais brouillard épais invoqué par Yjir entoure la barge et protège nos amis des archers. 

Cela a tout de même pour conséquence de désorganiser singulièrement leur défense. Œil de Nuit, Yjir et Erasmus débarquent sur la rive droite. Targedaël, entre temps, prend magiquement l’apparence d’un hobgobelin sans en avertir ses camarades. Il se glisse lui aussi sur la rive droite pour prendre les ennemis à revers et tuer quelques hobgobelins. Sur la barque, Sküm  tente avec Garwin de couper les grappins qui tirent le bateau vers la rive et ils tuent deux soldats, sans s’apercevoir que la barque se met à brûler. 

Sur la rive, Erasmus prend pour cible Targedaël pensant qu'il s'agit d'un ennemi alors qu'Yjir cherche à repérer le magicien brièvement entraperçu. Il semble que celui-ci soit en fait près de la barque et qu'il soit en train de la saboter par les flammes et les coups. Yjir et Erasmus se ruent dans l'eau et Yjir attaque le magicien lorsqu'il reçoit une flèche malencontreusement tirée par Targedaël (toujours déguisé) en hobgobelin. Il perd connaissance mais il est sauvé par Erasmus lui aussi dans l’eau. Les quelques hobgobelins survivants s'enfuient, ainsi que le magicien qui est rattrapé par Œil de Nuit et finalement descendu par une flèche de Targedaël. Les hobgobelins laissent derrière eux des cadavres portant un insigne inconnu.






Après cette sanglante bataille, la barge est très abîmée, Benedig est blessé et il est clair que le bateau ne peut pas continuer. Benedig indique qu'il va tenter de rejoindre Maz'rech avec la barge. Nos amis doivent se résoudre à continuer à pied…

La troupe décide de monter un camp pour la nuit, en ramassant du bois et en récupérant dans le bateau les quelques rations de voyage prévues pour tenir jusqu’à Capal. Le lendemain, ils se mettent en route et, après deux jours de marche dans le froid, ils arrivent glacés en vue de Capal. Le bourg n'est guère plus qu'un campement retranché entouré d'une palissade de rondins. 

Après avoir annoncé aux gardes qu’ils venaient de la part du baron de Llambeth, ils sont reçus par Oëlric Volstan, le chef de Capal, qui les laisse se réchauffer et se sustenter au coin de son feu. Il leur raconte ce qu’il sait sur l’expédition d’Albéric : voilà 3 semaines, la caravane d'Albéric a traversé le village pour rejoindre les territoires des orques par la passe des Dents de Fer. Un habitant du village, Venya, qui travaille habituellement pour le marchand Cordwellyn a accepter de guider la caravane jusqu'à cette passe, à 2 jours et demi de marche de Capal. Venya est revenu quelques jours plus tard, affirmant que la caravane était bien arrivée sans encombre jusqu'à la passe, mais depuis, Oëlric n'a plus aucune nouvelle. Il s'inquiète non seulement parce qu'il pourrait être arrivé malheur à Albéric mais aussi parce qu'il a peur que les orcs reprennent le sentier de la guerre…

Le soir même, nos aventuriers rendent donc visite au marchand Cordwellyn, qui est en fait plutôt un négociant qui achète des marchandises aux orcs (en particulier du métal et des fourrures) et leur vend du sel et de l'alcool. Il dispose néanmoins d'une petite échoppe et accepte de vendre à bon prix à nos amis des vêtements chauds dont ils ont cruellement manqué lors de leur expédition jusqu’à Capal. Cordwellyn sait aussi que des bandes de hobgobelins subsistent dans la région malgré leur inimitié avec les orcs. Le symbole présent sur les boucliers des assaillants de la barge de Benedig ne lui dit pourtant rien. 

Nos amis rencontrent ensuite Venya, qui est un guide pour les caravanes de Cordwellyn. Celui-ci accepte de louer ses services quelques jours pour la somme de 50 barons d'or. Cordwellyn, sans doute inquiet d'une possible concurrence s'enquiert de la raison pour laquelle le groupe souhaite se rendre dans les terres orques et, ne souhaitant pas révéler le but réel de leur expédition, ils prétextent le fait de vouloir rendre visite à un cousin orc de Sküm.

Venya est un homme au teint hâlé, très maigre et dont les cheveux et les yeux sont d'un noir profond. Il a l'air peu loquace, malgré quelques tentatives de Yjir d'engager la conversation et même de s'en faire un ami, par des moyens peu conventionnels. Il accepte d'accompagner les personnages et leur donne rendez-vous à l'aube du lendemain pour partir vers la passe des Dents de Fer.

Les deux premiers jours du voyage se passent sans encombre. Yjir se méfie de Venya et le surveille… Le soir du premier jour, Venya part chasser pour ramener à manger et de même le lendemain. Pendant cette seconde soirée, alors que Garwin et Sküm sont aussi partis chasser, des hurlements de loups et des bruits de lutte animale se font entendre dans la forêt. Les oiseaux compagnons des mages partent en repérage et rapportent de bien tristes nouvelles : Venya a été pourchassé et attaqué par une horde de loups. Il a chuté dans crevasse profonde et semble s'être tué... Tous souhaitent lui porter secours mais arrivés au pied du promontoire où s'est joué le drame, bien peu de nos amis arrivent à grimper l’à-pic. Seul Sküm y parvient, et il se retrouve nez à nez avec 5 loups féroces. Il préfère redescendre la pente à toute vitesse…

La nuit arrivant, il paraît plus sage de monter un camp de fortune non loin de cet endroit peu rassurant. On décide de faire deux feux et de monter une garde attentive. Au milieu de la nuit, alors que Sküm et Erasmus veillent, Œil de Nuit a soudain un comportement étrange : il semble prêt à attaquer son maître... Quand Yjir se réveille, le loup s’enfuit malgré les rappels à l’ordre de son maître… 

Soudain, une meute de loups attaque le camp. Yjir qui s’était éloigné du foyer est attaqué par 3 loups, Garwin par deux autres bêtes et Sküm par deux autres loups et un énorme loup gris et efflanqué. 

Targedaël accourt au secours d’Yjir qui, après avoir été grièvement blessé et abattu un des loups, est trop faible pour continuer à combattre. Il recule et se transforme... en arbre, à la surprise générale ! Targedaël achève un autre loup tandis que le troisième s’enfuit. Erasmus ne chôme pas et envoie des projectiles flamboyants sur deux des loups, ainsi qu'une branche enflammée qui flotte mystérieusement en l'air et fait s'enfuir quelques loups aux poils roussis. Sküm, après avoir été lourdement mordu par le loup géant et les deux autres loups, finit par trancher un des loups en deux. Le loup géant et les autres loups survivants battent en retraite. 

Le lendemain, nos amis retournent à la crevasse ou a chuté Venya pour remonter son corps et lui donner les derniers sacrements. Là, surprise : il n'y a pas de corps au fond de la crevasse et aucun trace qu'un blessé ait pu s'extirper par lui-même de la crevasse… Nos compagnons sont intrigués, voire sceptiques... Ils décident de ne pas s’attarder et de trouver seuls la passe des Dents de Fer avec le concours des oiseaux familiers de Erasmus et Targedaël. Yjir est déprimé par le départ d'Œil-de-Nuit mais, bientôt, celui-ci revient, quoiqu'il reste à distance du groupe. 

Après avoir traversé la passe la troupe, alertée par une forte odeur de charnier, découvre les restes d’un sanglant combat entre la caravane d’Albéric et une petite compagnie de 6 orcs. En fouillant le champ de bataille, ils retrouvent les chariots vides, mais pas de trace évidente d’Albéric… Qui plus est, Garwin qui examine les corps trouve qu'il y a quelque chose de bizarre, bien qu'il ne parvienne pas à mettre le doigt dessus… Alors qu'ils examinent le champ de bataille, un bruit de chevauchée se fait entendre venant de l'autre côté d'un promontoire. Nos amis interrompent leurs recherches et se mettent à couvert, Yjir se transformant à nouveau en arbre. 

Une petite troupe d'orcs s'approche du champ de bataille. Ils sont visiblement dirigés par un orc massif perché sur un cheval blanc non moins massif et aux poils fort longs. Les orcs sont tous lourdement armés, vêtus de cottes de maille et d'armes de métal noir. Sküm, sentant qu'ils ne sont pas suffisamment bien cachés et préférant ne pas créer de malentendu immédiat se montre et entame la conversation en langue orque avec le chef de la bande, qui répond au nom d'Erigdüsh. 

Celui-ci est immédiatement soupçonneux et accuse le groupe d'avoir tué les orcs morts sur le champ de bataille. Sküm n'a pas de mal à faire comprendre à l'orc en chef que les cadavres ayant plus de deux semaines, ils ne peuvent être responsables de leur mort. Il n'en reste pas moins, pour Erigdüsh, que des orcs ont été tués par des humains, et que de toute évidence, la trêve entre les orcs des Monts Ferreux et la baronnie de Llambeth a été rompue. Sküm s'empresse de dire qu'il n'en est rien, et que le groupe est justement venu pour assurer les orcs que la trêve devait continuer et pour renouveler les traités. 

Erigdüsh reste soupçonneux, même en ayant vu le sceau du Baron de Llambeth sur le sauf-conduit que présentent nos aventuriers. Néanmoins, il leur laisse le bénéfice du doute… plus ou moins : "Vos mots ont le son de la vérité, mais les langues des habitants des Baronnies sont fourchues et ils n'ont pas d'honneur. Vous serez escortés jusqu'au Chemin des Morts. Si vous en revenez sains et saufs, c'est que nos Dieux acceptent la vérité que vous apportez. Sinon, nous reprendrons le sentier de la guerre et nous raserons les villes du Baron de Llambeth !". L'avenir de la Baronnie de Llambeth est entre les mains de nos héros !


----------



## Sammael99

*Can't upload images ?*

Apparently, I can't upload images anymore, so I'll have to set up a website soon with relevant maps and images. In the meantime, please be patient


----------



## Horacio

Ben, si tu as besoin d'espace web pour ton historie et tes maps, je peux t'offrir some megaoctets... Ecris-moi si ça t'interesse...


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Ben, si tu as besoin d'espace web pour ton historie et tes maps, je peux t'offrir some megaoctets... Ecris-moi si ça t'interesse... *




Horacio,

J'ai plus un souci de temps pour monter une page web que d'espace...

Mais merci pour l'offre ! Si je trouve le temps de monter un petit site, je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Horacio

O.K., pas de probleme 

Mais je pense ça serait une tres bonne idee...


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *O.K., pas de probleme
> 
> Mais je pense ça serait une tres bonne idee...  *




Horacio,

Ce qu'on peut faire à court terme c'est que je t'envoie les fichiers de cartes et autres "graphiques", tu m'indiques un répertoire online où tu les stockes et comme ça je peux faire les liens facilement sur EnWorld. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 6 : Mission pour la Paix (2nde Partie)*

*Mission pour la Paix (Seconde Partie) : Le chemin des Morts*

Fermement escortée par les orcs, la petite troupe, peu rassurée, marche pendant quelques heures jusqu’au campement de la tribu nomade de l’Oeil de Fer. Une quarantaine de tentes sont plantées d’où émergent des hommes, des femmes et des enfants orcs extrêmement soupçonneux à l’égard des nouveaux venus. Bientôt tout un cortège les accompagne dans un silence pesant jusqu’à une tente plus majestueuse, celle du chef de la tribu, Vragar. Erigdüsh laisse nos amis sous les regards hostiles des orcs pour s’entretenir avec son chef, qui apparaît bientôt. C’est un personnage plutôt âgé et charismatique. Il est vêtu d’une ample tunique et porte un bandeau sur un œil. Sküm s’adresse en orc à Vragar et le salue au nom de la compagnie. Il répète à Vragar le motif de leur avancée en territoire orc, à savoir l’ambassade que leur a confiée le Baron de Llambeth et le message de paix qu’ils apportent.

Vragar ne croit pas tout d’abord à l’honnêteté de ce discours et accuse les hommes de fourberie : ce sont les hommes de Llambeth qui ont attaqué des orcs comme en témoigne le champ de bataille où nos héros ont rencontré Erigdüsh. Sküm essaie d’expliquer que peut-être d’autres factions essaient de semer la zizanie entre Llambeth et les tribus orques : il interroge Vragar pour savoir si ses éclaireurs n’auraient pas aperçu d’autres bandes d’hommes ou de hobgobelins, ou même une quelconque autre race qui aurait intérêt à remettre en question la paix. A la mention de cette suggestion, Garwin comprend soudain ce qui l'avait mis mal à l'aise à l'examen des corps sur le camp de bataille : on a maquillé les blessures sur les corps après leur mort en tailladant les blessures originelles, qui n'étaient autre que des morsures de loups ! Il fait part de cette nouvelle certitude à ses amis, ce que Sküm traduit immédiatement aux orcs, un peu en désespoir de cause. Vragar et Erigdüsh se consultent et Erigdüsh confirme que cette version des faits est plausible étant donné que lui aussi a trouvé le champ de bataille anormal, sans pour autant identifier exactement pourquoi. Vragar décide donc d'accorder le bénéfice du doute à nos personnages et de les soumettre à l'épreuve du Chemin des Morts, qui prouvera sans doute possible qu'ils disent la vérité, ou dont ils ne reviendront pas vivants, ce qui signifiera que les Dieux orcs les auront puni pour leur fourberie. Ils seront soumis à l'épreuve dès l'aube, et en attendant, les visiteurs seront les hôtes de la tribu qui s’affaire déjà pour préparer un festin en leur honneur. On leur apporte une sorte de bière légère dans des grandes jarres et un gruau poivré, le Gradouch.

Targedaël et Erasmus sont particulièrement curieux de savoir en quoi consiste l’épreuve du Chemin des Morts, mais Vragar et Erigdüsh ne semblent pas vouloir les éclairer sur ce point. Il semble que cela soit un rite initiatique auquel chaque orc mâle de la tribu doit être soumis à son adolescence. C’est une épreuve que respecte donc Yjir, qui comprend ces choses-là. 

Au milieu du dîner, d’étranges tam-tam s’élèvent et les regards convergent vers nos amis. Vragar et Erigdüsh se déshabillent en faisant signe à leurs invités : Sküm et Yjir se dévêtissent aussi, suivis par Targedaël qui, dans son inconscience juvénile trouve la bonne idée de changer magiquement son apparence en celle d'un orc. Vragar et Erigdüsh le fusillent du regard alors que Sküm l'apostrophe pour qu'il reprenne immédiatement son apparence propre. Il ne vient pas de se faire des amis du reste de la tribu, qui le regarde avec une méfiance hostile. 

A leurs tours, Garwin et Erasmus, de loin le plus pudique, ôtent leur vêtements. Tous sont nus autour du feu, dans le froid mordant de ce début d'automne. Des femmes orcs leur apportent des fourrures dont on les recouvre puis Vragar allume une sorte de calumet odorant. Mis à part Sküm, qui se sent emporté dans une agréable transe mystique, les autres suffoquent et virent au vert. C’est dans cet état nauséeux que leur est contée la légende de Gruumsh, le dieu orc borgne rejeté par les dieux des autres races.

Le lendemain matin, nos héros sont plus ou moins remis de leur nausée, et escortés jusqu'à l'entrée d'une caverne profonde, où s'arrête leur escorte. Vragar informe nos héros que lui et ses guerriers attendront trois jours leur retour. Au delà; ils seront considérés comme morts ou ennemis.

La troupe laissée à elle-même, entre donc dans la caverne. Au milieu d'une première grotte, assez aperçoivent la gigantesque statue d’un orc borgne. Targedaël qui a détecté une aura magique autour du monument s’avance à son tour et la fouille sans autre précaution : il y trouve une potion de guérison (d'après Erasmus) et une fiole contenant un onguent à l’odeur infecte qu’Erasmus associe aux substances utilisées pour repousser les moustiques dans les marais… Rien d’autre dans la grotte si ce n’est qu’une large brèche qui ouvre sur une seconde cavité. 

Targedaël est le premier à s’y engouffrer : le sol est jonché de cadavres orcs à des stades divers de décomposition. A priori, il est difficile d’observer une cause particulière de décès. Erasmus fait voler Korg en éclaireur et celui-ci rapporte qu’il y a un passage au fond de cette seconde caverne. Garwin, inquiet, se fond dans les ombres tandis que Sküm, mal à l’aise, se sent comme observé et enjoint ses compagnons à faire preuve d’attention et de respect. Targedaël ne semble pas prêter beaucoup d'attention à cet avertissement puisqu'il fait voler un crâne jusqu’à lui pour l’observer, puis le fracasse avec dédain en l’envoyant balader contre la paroi. C’est au moment où Targedaël, attiré par un bouclier en fer noir présent parmi les cadavres que 7 des cadavres s'animent silencieusement et attaquent le groupe.

Trois de ces créatures encerclent Targedaël. Blessé par la première, il se bat prudemment, mais sa rapidité naturelle lui permet d'éviter l'essentiel des coups des zombis, plutôt lents. Il réussit d'ailleurs assez rapidement à en tuer un.

Les 4 autres créatures décharnées au regards vides sont de l’autre côté. Garwin qui était resté dissimulé dans l’ombre en attaque un par surprise et le blesse. Sküm l’achève et profite du mouvement pour enchaîner son attaque sur un autre qui s’écroule aussi. Erasmus se met en lévitation et regarde la scène à 5 mètres de haut, en essayant de viser avec son arbalète. Yjir, quant à lui, s'occupe des deux derniers zombis et finit par les achever avec l'aide de Garwin. Sküm traverse la pièce pour aider Targedaël. A eux deux, ils achèvent les deux créatures restantes. 

Cette lutte ne démonte pas la belle insouciance de Targedaël bien décidé à récupérer le bouclier. Sküm manifeste son désaccord, Targedaël hausse les épaules. Le ton monte. Furieux, le demi-orc s’emporte et décoche un copieux bourre-pif à l’elfe qui réplique par un beau crochet. Les deux adversaires ne semblent pas vouloir s’arrêter de s’étriper dans cette joyeuse nécropole, mais Yjir intervient pour rétablir un calme relatif. Il insiste sur la nécessité de respecter les morts et enjoint Targedaël de ne pas prendre le bouclier, lui disant qu'il lui en achètera un à la prochaine ville s'il ne s'agit que de ça.

Enervé, Targedaël se dirige vers la caverne suivante, suivi par le reste du groupe. L'atmosphère est… pour le moins tendue ! Cette caverne est si haute que l’on aperçoit pas le plafond. A sa base, le sol est fissuré et les parois sont ponctuées de chevilles de bois. Au centre de la pièce, on peut apercevoir un trou. Erasmus toujours en lévitation décide d’explorer les hauteurs obscures tandis que Targedaël s’avance dans la salle. Les autres restent prudemment en retrait. C’est du haut que provient le danger : Erasmus puis l’Elfe sentent des bestioles ailées s’accrocher à leur dos…des Stryges !

Voyant Targedaël en difficulté, Yjir part à son secours et cherche à asséner avec son bâton un coup magistral sur la Stryge… Mais il rate sa cible et assomme à moitié son compagnon déjà mal en point… Pendant ce temps, dans les airs, Erasmus qui portait sur lui l’onguent nauséabond s’en tartine copieusement et arrose ses compagnons en dessous. Ça marche ! Les Stryges s’enfuient… mais l’odeur est à ce point désagréable qu’une envie irrépressible de vomir lui arrache les tripes : il décharge ses boyaux, en bas, c’est-à-dire sur Targedaël et Yjir, qui se sent mal à son tour…

C’est alors que le sol se met à trembler. Targedaël s'est réfugié en bordure de la salle, mais Yjir est resté au milieu, vidant ses tripes. Il a à peine le temps de s’écrier d’une bouche pâteuse : « Sol pas stable !» que le plancher se dérobe sous lui. Targedaël, déjà faible, se précipite pour le saisir avant qu’il ne tombe mais les deux compagnons chutent avec l'éboulement d'une partie du plancher… dans un bassin souterrain d’eau glacée. Targedaël perd connaissance sous le choc thermique. 

Yjir réalise assez vite qu’il a pied, il agrippe l’elfe et le maintient à la surface tandis qu’à la lueur d’un serviteur lumineux invoqué par Erasmus, on comprend qu’ils ne sont pas seuls dans le bassin glacé : deux autres morts-vivants s’attaquent à eux. Yjir garde son sang-froid et choisit de soigner Targedaël afin qu’il revienne à lui, pendant qu’Erasmus enchaîne les sortilèges offensifs : projectiles d'énergie et rayons de glace. Yjir et Targedaël finissent par reprendre le combat et les anéantir. Ils sortent enfin de leur trou, puants et glacés. Targedaël refuse les habits de rechange de Sküm (c’est vrai qu’ils sentent un peu fort) mais Yjir les accepte volontiers…

Les héros, un peu mal en point mais ne souhaitant pas attendre plus longtemps dans ce lieu glacé font le tour de la pièce grâce aux chevilles de bois et arrivent de l’autre côté vers un escalier descendant vers une curieuse porte qui ne semble pas du tout intégrée dans "l'architecture" des cavernes. Sur la porte, ils voient une inscription que chacun peut lire dans sa langue (sauf Sküm qui ne sait pas lire) :

Je viens sans qu’on y pense
Je meurs en ma naissance
Et celui qui me suit
Ne vient jamais sans bruit.

Le poème les laisse tous un peu sceptiques. Après avoir identifié qu'il s'agit sans doute d'une énigme, nos amis suggèrent des réponses sans succès jusqu'à ce que Sküm, n'y croyant qu'à moitié suggère que la réponse est peut-être l’éclair qui est un phénomène éphémère et suivi systématiquement du tonnerre. Un fort déclic se fait entendre, et la porte s'entrouvre. 

Lorsqu'ils s'aventurent de l'autre côté de la porte, nos personnages sont pris d'un vertige passager, alors que le décor les laisse sans voix : ils sont à l'intérieur d'une hutte pleine de bric-à-brac, pots, lapins pendus aux montants de la hutte, et un âtre où brûle un feu vif. A l'intérieur d'un chaudron suspendu au dessus des flammes bouillonne une sorte de tisane odorante. Non loin du feu se trouve une vieille femme orque, horriblement laide et dont les yeux vitreux laissent présager qu'elle est aveugle. Elle se tourne dans la direction des personnages, et les apostrophe ainsi d'une voix caquetante : «Bienvenue, héros de Llambeth, je vous attendais !» et leur propose de se réchauffer devant sont feu et de prendre un peu de tisane. Apaisante, cette boisson semble même guérir les blessures de chacun. Après qu'ils se soient reposés et qu'ils aient discuté de choses et d'autres avec la vieille femme (qui dit d'ailleurs s'appeler "La Vieille"), celle-ci leur annonce qu'elle peut répondre à une et une seule de leurs questions. Après un débat animé sur la question et sa formulation, Erasmus pose finalement la question suivante : «Comment retrouver les traités de paix pour maintenir la paix entre les orcs et la Baronnie de Llambeth». La réponse est énigmatique : « Explorez la Couronne du Shaman ».

Après s'être reposé encore un peu, nos amis ressortent de la hutte pour se retrouver de nouveau dans les cavernes. Ils refont en sens inverse le chemin et émergent finalement du Chemin des Morts. La réaction des guerriers orcs est surprenante : ils poussent des cris de joie et accueillent à bras ouverts ces nouveaux membres dans la tribu : en rencontrant la Mère de tous les orcs, les aventuriers ont été initiés et font désormais partie de la tribu de l’œil de Fer. Un grand festin sera organisé le soir en l’honneur des nouveaux membres de la tribu. Mais nos amis préféreraient partir au plus vite à la recherche des traités et ils se renseignent auprès de Vragar sur l’existence d’une «Couronne du Shaman». C'est un lieu dit, des cavernes qui se trouvent sur le territoire de la tribu de l’Epée Noire. Vragar dit aux nouveaux membres de sa tribu qu'il va y envoyer des éclaireurs que nos héros pourront rejoindre le lendemain. De plus, Vragar souhaite que ses orcs puissent prévenir le Shaman de la tribu de l'Epée Noire qu'une incursion va se faire sur son territoire pour éviter un incident diplomatique.

Pour l’heure, l’ambiance est aux réjouissances, puisqu'un banquet va être organisé pour célébrer l'intronisation des personnages dans la tribu. Targedaël n'est pas des plus réjouis, mais les autres sont enthousiastes ! Ils font maintenant partie de la tribu de L'Oeil de Fer !


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio,
> 
> Ce qu'on peut faire à court terme c'est que je t'envoie les fichiers de cartes et autres "graphiques", tu m'indiques un répertoire online où tu les stockes et comme ça je peux faire les liens facilement sur EnWorld. Qu'en penses-tu ? *




Bonne idee!

Envoi moi un fichier zip avec tous les graphiques, et je vais creer un repertoire


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 6 : Mission pour la Paix (3è Partie)*

*Mission pour la Paix (Troisième Partie) : La Couronne du Shaman*

Lors de la fête, nos héros sont à l’honneur. On leur propose de leur tatouer le signe de la tribu de l’œil de Fer dont ils sont désormais membres : Tous acceptent, mis à part Targedaël, qui reste cynique et distant, et Yjir, par loyauté à sa propre tribu. Les orcs donnent également à chacun une très belle dague de métal noir et une fiole de soins. Erasmus signale d'ailleurs à ses amis que les dagues semblent enchantées…

Le lendemain, nos amis se mettent en marche pour la Couronne du Shaman. Ils rejoignent d’abord les éclaireurs envoyés par Vragar la veille. Ceux-ci ont bien repéré une troupe de hobgobelins dans les cavernes de la Couronne du Shaman. Avec eux, se trouvent une femme aux cheveux rouges et en armure et une créature de petite taille. Avant de quitter nos héros, ils leur dessinent un plan sommaire de ce qu’ils connaissent des cavernes. Ensuite, ils partent vers le nord pour s'assurer que la tribu orque dont c'est le territoire n'a pas vent des évènements…

La troupe décide de se rapprocher discrètement des cavernes pour épier les activités des hobgobelins. Erasmus et Targedaël envoient leurs oiseaux en éclaireurs : à l’entrée de la caverne, se tiennent deux hobgobelins en armes. Ils montent la garde. Ils semblent disciplinés et attentifs, et leur équipement paraît de qualité. De toute évidence, il ne s'agit pas de simples brigands… 

Nos héros s'interrogent sur le moyen d'en savoir plus sans prendre de risques, et Erasmus suggère que l'un d'entre eux aille explorer les cavernes sous la protection d'un sortilège d’invisibilité concocté par lui. Après quelques minutes de discussions, ils décident que Targedaël sera celui qui ira faire l'exploration discrète. Mais "attention !", prévient Erasmus le sortilège n’est actif que 30 minutes, pas une de plus… Quelques minutes après son départ, nos amis s'interrogent déjà pour savoir quelle idée a bien pu leur traverser la tête pour envoyer Targedaël, le plus téméraire d'entre eux en éclaireur… 

Voilà donc notre elfe à l’entrée de la grotte, passant tranquillement entre les gardes. La première chose qu’il note c’est que visiblement il règne une discipline toute militaire dans cette troupe un peu trop bien organisée pour un groupe de brigands. La salle taillée dans la roche où se trouve la garde donne sur un long couloir. A gauche une autre salle semble être celle où le reste de la troupe est rassemblée : Targedaël entend plusieurs voix de soldats. Sans approcher de cette salle, il passe vers la droite dans une pièce vide où sont stockées diverses marchandises (il déduit assez facilement que ce sont celles du convoi de la Baronnie de Llambeth). Plus loin dans le couloir, il entend une voix de femme et deux autres voix, il s’enfonce un peu plus et aperçoit un rideau qui l’empêche de voir les acteurs de la conversation. 

En écoutant ce qui se dit, il comprend que cette troupe est bien celle qui a attaqué le convoi du neveu du baron de Lambeth et qu’ils doivent attendre que "le marchand" vienne récupérer les biens volés. D'autre part, l'une des trois voix confirme aux deux autres que le lendemain à midi une troupe de gobelins les rejoindra pour les escorter jusqu’au "point de rendez-vous habituel". Ils évoquent également le sort d’un prisonnier qui est dans une autre salle, juste à côté. 

N’écoutant que sa témérité, Targedaël décide de passer le rideau (avec le risque de se faire repérer malgré son invisibilité.) Il réussit ! Il aperçoit donc une femme aux cheveux rouges vêtue d'une lourde armure, un gobelin encapuchonné et un hobgobelin maigre à l'air sévère. Il n’y a rien d’autre dans la pièce à part un coffre et un autre rideau qui protège sans doute la pièce où se trouve le prisonnier…

Tentant le diable, l’elfe veut réitérer son exploit mais en pénétrant dans la seconde salle, il fait suffisamment de bruit pour intriguer les 3 interlocuteurs qui s’arrêtent de parler. Il aperçoit gisant par terre un homme ligoté et bâillonné. Dans la pièce se trouve aussi un coffret en métal posé sur un rocher. Alors que Targedaël s'approche de l'homme mourant, il sent plutôt qu’il ne voit l’ombre furtive du gobelin, qui vient semble t'il de pénétrer dans la pièce en toute discrétion. La tension est palpable car les deux adversaires sont face à face bien qu’ils ne se voient pas…

L’elfe tente le tout pour le tout et plonge à l’extérieur de la pièce pour s’enfuir. Cette fois tout le monde a vu le rideau bouger ! La femme prononce quelques incantations et plonge le couloir où Targedaël s’est engouffré dans l’obscurité. Celui-ci, devinant le chemin se rue vers la sortie... à la rencontre des hobgobelins qui déferlent de la salle de garde. Toujours invisible, il réussit à les esquiver. Il ne reste plus qu’à passer les deux gardes de la sortie qui ne comprennent pas où regarder. Targedaël sort donc mais, cédant à la facilité, ne peut s’empêcher de profiter de ses dernières secondes d’invisibilité pour en égorger un…

En revenant de cette expédition, l’elfe raconte avec fierté à ses compagnons ses récents exploits. Ceux-ci sont accablés par son inconscience ! En effet, il paraît impératif d’attaquer la troupe pour libérer le prisonnier avant que les renforts gobelins arrivent le lendemain à midi ! Mais maintenant l’effet de surprise est compromis : 4 gardes sont désormais à l’entrée de la grotte !

Nos amis décident d'appliquer quelques tactiques de guerre barbare et de harceler nuitamment les gardes pour les affaiblir avant d'attaquer à l'aube. Chacun se poste donc à différents endroits autour de l'entrée de la grotte avec pour objectif de viser les gardes à l'intérieur avec arcs, carreaux et sortilèges. Yjir commence par faire apparaître un globe de flammes au milieu de la grotte ce qui cause la panique et crée une source de lumière. Malheureusement, la précision de nos amis n'est pas au rendez-vous et presque aucune flèche ne touche les gardes au cours du combat. Ce n’est que grâce aux sortilèges d’Erasmus et d’Yjir qu'un garde est finalement tué. Il est évident que le combat doit s’arrêter car il est impossible de pénétrer dans la grotte. 

Mais Targedaël fonce attaquer les gardes de près sans se préoccuper de l’avis des autres combattants qui ne le suivent pas. Il escalade donc le chemin qui le mène à l’entrée de la grotte…seul ! Et il devient la cible des gardes restants ! Une flèche le touche et il s’écroule presque au milieu de l’espace découvert. Heureusement Yjir va le chercher et le met à couvert. Au cours de cette escarmouche supplémentaire, deux gardes hobgobelins trouvent la mort, mais Targedaël est en piteux état… 

Enfin, tous se replient pour la nuit. Ils décident de veiller sérieusement pour ne pas être pris à revers et d’intervenir à l'aube. La nuit se passe sans incident notable mais le lendemain matin, Korg informe son maître que le caverne semble vide. La troupe est partie pendant la nuit ! 

Après une rapide exploration de la caverne, qui permet de constater que le prisonnier et le coffret en métal ont été emportés mais que les marchandises sont restées, tous décident de suivre au plus vite leurs adversaires pour tenter de les rattraper avant qu'ils ne rejoignent la troupe de gobelins. Pour aller plus vite, Sküm porte Erasmus puis Garwin à tour de rôle sur son dos. La vision perçante de Korg et d'Oeil de Nuit permet de repérer rapidement la troupe, qui a environ deux heures d'avance sur nos amis mais qui n'avance pas très vite en raison de leur prisonnier. 

Au milieu de la matinée, la femme rousse (que l'on suppose être une prêtresse) et son escorte sont en vue. La prêtresse pousse ses troupes en avant, secondée par le chef hobgobelin, tandis que l'un des hobgobelins porte le prisonnier et un autre le coffret. Le gobelin n'est nulle part en vue. Alors que leurs adversaires traversent une passe, nos amis décident que le moment est propice d'attaquer.

Ils décident que le courageux et silencieux Garwin ira au cœur de la mêlée, protégé par un sortilège le rendant invisible, jusqu’à la prêtresse et lui portera un coup décisif avant que la bataille ne s’engage car il faut la neutraliser avant tous les autres. Le seul petit point faible du plan est qu’une fois que Garwin aura porté son premier coup il sera démasqué (le sortilège prendra fin) et encerclé par les soldats ! Mais ses compagnons le rassurent sur ce point, lui affirmant qu'ils interviendront tous à ce moment là. Garwin avance comme prévu…

Il frappe donc la prêtresse avec succès mais pas suffisamment pour qu’elle ne s’écroule. Aussitôt celle-ci se met à murmurer quelque incantation tandis que le reste de nos amis arrive à la rescousse. Targedaël décoche des flèches sur les hobgobelins et l'un d'entre eux s'écroule bien vite. Sküm se met à charger furieusement vers d’autres soldats en poussant un cri de guerre, mais alors qu'il avance, une étrange et horrible transformation l'affecte : son corps se couvre de poils sombres tandis que sa cage thoracique gonfle et fait exploser en lambeaux son armure. Son visage se tend et un museau semble lui pousser en place du nez. Sa bouche se garnit de crocs et de ses doigts poussent de longues griffes acérées…

Garwin est lui en très mauvaise posture, seul face au chef des hobgobelins. Celui-ci lui assène un coup magistral et Garwin s’écroule à ses pieds. Il faut se jeter dans la bataille pour le sauver avant qu’il ne soit trop tard. Targedaël tente maintenant de viser la prêtresse de ses flèches mais pour une raison étrange, il ne s'en sent pas l'envie et tend au lieu de cela à viser les hobgobelins. De fait, lorsque Yjir, Erasmus ou Targedaël tentent de lancer des projectiles magiques ou physiques sur la prêtresse, ils ne s'en sentent pas le courage. 

Sküm, ou plutôt la créature qu'il est devenu, écrabouille un hobgobelin mais se fait gravement toucher par leur chef car il n’a maintenant plus d’armure ! Dans le même temps, une silhouette furtive semble sauter de la falaise qui borde la passe, poignard en main, pour le planter dans le dos de Sküm transformé. Il s'agit du gobelin qui s'était camouflé au début de l'attaque. Mais là, autre phénomène étonnant, alors que le coup aurait pu sectionner la colonne vertébrale de Sküm, le couteau pénètre dans la peau et en ressort sans laisser de trace et sans aucun dégât. Sküm réduit d'un coup de hache le gobelin en pulpe d'os et de chair…

Par contre, le chef hobgobelin parvient à toucher Sküm à plusieurs reprises et la prêtresse semble invoquer un marteau de guerre flottant et translucide qui contribue grandement à affaiblir l'animal qu'il est devenu. Sküm finit par tuer le chef hobgobelin, mais il est très mal en point.

Entre temps, Yjir est venu au contact et frappe certains des hobgobelins, mais il est entouré de deux d'entre eux, et après une rude bataille, il s’effondre à son tour ! Seuls Erasmus, Sküm et Targedaël sont encore debout, la plupart des hobgobelins sont morts, et Targedaël crible les survivants de flèches. La prêtresse, voyant que sa situation devient très dangereuse avale une potion et soudainement se retourne vers Sküm qu'elle asperge d'un jet de flammes qui sortent de sa bouche. Sküm tombe finalement à terre. 

Immédiatement après, la prêtresse se tourne vers Targedaël avec le même souffle enflammé, et celui-ci s'écroule à son tour, grièvement brûlé. Erasmus est le seul encore conscient ! Dans un élan désespéré, il se précipite sur Yjir et lui fait boire un potion offerte par leurs frères orcs tout en évitant les coups du hobgobelin survivant ! 

Yjir reprend suffisamment de forces pour se relever et se préparer à vendre chèrement sa peau. Sentant le vent tourner et n'étant pas certaine de pouvoir avec un seul hobgobelin abattre nos deux amis, la prêtresse préfère prendre la fuite. Erasmus tente de lui décocher des carreaux d'arbalète, mais aucun ne touche sa cible. Pendant ce temps, Yjir s'attelle à la tâche de revigorer Garwin, Targedaël, et Sküm ainsi que le prisonnier mourant. Sküm, en tombant dans l'inconscience, a repris sa forme naturelle. Une fois revenu à lui, il ne semble se souvenir de rien…

Korg signale à Erasmus qu'une troupe d'une cinquantaine de gobelins est en train d'entrer dans la passe au sud, et nos amis décident de plier bagage au plus vite, emportant avec eux le prisonnier inconscient et le coffret métallique qu'un hobgobelin mort tient encore dans ses mains. Nos amis emportent aussi le cimeterre du chef hobgobelin qui semble ouvragé et acéré, un anneau qu'il portait au doigt et l'armure du gobelin qui a des reflets étranges à la lumière.

Au bout de quelques minutes, nos amis encore fort faibles trouvent une cachette dans un massif de buissons et espèrent que les gobelins ne les y trouveront pas…Pendant qu’Yjir prodigue des soins, Erasmus ne pouvant réprimer sa curiosité tente d’ouvrir le coffre métallique sans autre précaution… L'ouverture provoque une explosion qui atteint le gnome. Erasmus qui n'avait pourtant pas été blessé lors du combat s’effondre. Le pire est que la détonation a donné sans doute l’alerte aux cinquante gobelins qui les cherchent dans la passe tout près d’eux. 

Yjir élabore un plan de repli : il provoque un brouillard épais au sein duquel Korg et Tire d'Aile vont faire du bruit. Le groupe se trouve rapidement une autre cachette non loin... Le plan fonctionne bien : une quinzaine de gobelins chargent à l'intérieur du nuage de brouillard, sans succès ! Dépités, ils abandonnent leurs recherches et reprennent leur chemin pour escorter la prêtresse vers son mystérieux point de rendez-vous. 

Nos amis sont momentanément hors de danger mais très faibles. Ils décident de revenir vers la tribu de l’œil de Fer pour se ressourcer et partir rejoindre comme ils l’ont promis le baron de Lambeth. Albéric, le neveu du Baron, qui a été soigné reste pourtant apathique et incapable d’explication. Les autres s’interrogent sur le phénomène qui a transformé Sküm pendant la bataille. La seule explication qu'ils trouvent est que le morsure du Grand Loup blanc qu'a subie Sküm lors de la bataille avec les loups sur la passe des Dents de Fer doit être à l'origine du mal, et que ce loup était peut-être Venya qui se serait transformé… 

En effet, lorsqu'ils arrivent au sein de leur tribu orque, Vragar leur confirme que les orcs connaissent Venya, et qu'ils s'en méfient car ils ont remarqué que les animaux sont mal à l'aise auprès de lui… Par contre, le rapport entre Venya et la compagnie hobgobeline reste mystérieux...

Le coffret métallique que Garwin a réussi à crocheter sans encombre livre enfin les secrets : une fiole, les traités de paix, des parchemins de magie, une bourse contenant 6 gemmes précieuses et un message adressé à Morgrissa, la prêtresse, signé par un certain V.D. Le message explicite la mission de Morgrissa : elle doit rejoindre le groupe de hobgobelins dirigé par Gunnar après que ceux-ci aient capturé Albéric et pillé son convoi pour compromettre la paix entre les orques et Lambeth, et revenir à son mystérieux "point de rendez-vous" avec son otage. Le message débute par ces mots inquiétants et incompréhensibles : "Par la volonté du duc aveugle"…


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 6 : Mission pour la Paix (Epilogue)*

Vragar et Erigdüsh pouponnent nos personnages et leur donnent vêtements et chevaux. Yjir retrouve avec joie son loup Œil de Nuit qui rôdait autour du village orc. Nos amis indiquent à Vragar que les présents du Baron sont toujours à la couronne du Shaman et un troupe d'orcs part immédiatement pour les récupérer. En remerciement pour leur aide, nos amis décident de donner à la tribu une des gemmes qu’ils ont trouvées, avant de la quitter munis des traités de paix signés. 

Vragar leur rappelle qu'ils (c'est à dire tous sauf Targedaël et Yjir) sont nominalement membres de la tribu de l'œil de Fer, qu'ils sont les bienvenus sur les terres de la tribu, et que les armes qu'ils portent (les dagues noires des orcs) sont à eux et à eux uniquement, qu'elles ne doivent pas passer entre d'autres mains…

Après un voyage sans encombre jusqu’à Capal, ils décident de rendre visite au chef du village Oëlric Volstan afin de lui faire part des dernières nouvelles. Ils lui indiquent également leurs soupçons sur la nature d’homme loup de Venya. Ils apprennent alors que Venya et son patron, Cordwellyn le marchand, ont quitté précipitamment le village il y a trois jours, vers l'intérieur des Baronnies, prétextant des affaires pressantes. C’est avec ses derniers détails que les aventuriers comprennent que le "marchand" mentionné par Morgrissa dans la Couronne du Shaman lorsque Targedaël l' espionnait devait être Cordwellyn. Si, comme ils le supposent, Venya contrôlait les loups, alors l'intérêt de ces deux là devait être essentiellement financier…

Nos amis quittent donc Capal pour faire route sur les lourds chevaux orcs en direction de Winzeria, au sud de la Baronnie de Llambeth. Comme convenu, au départ de Capal, le pigeon voyageur du Baron de Llambeth a été libéré pour informer le baron que nos amis seront à Winzeria dans trois jours et que son neveu est sain et sauf. 

Winzeria est une ville fortifiée aux rues étroites et aux maisons hautes qui surplombe une baie où se trouve un grand port. Yjir, qui n'a jamais vu la mer, est impressionné. Bien rapidement, les gardes à l'entrée de la ville laissent pénétrer nos amis et les escortent jusqu'à la résidence du Baron. L'animation dans les rues donne un air plus sympathique à Winzeria qu'à Llambeth. Les gens semblent plus accueillants, mais c’est peut-être le fait que nos amis sont attendus avec impatience par le Baron, qui les reçoit immédiatement dans ses appartements et les remercie d’avoir sauvé la vie à son neveu et mené cette mission à bien. 

Pour l’heure, et de manière à avoir un peu de tranquillité, il les invite à l'accompagner pour faire la revue de sa marine de guerre. En route, et alors que l'escorte du Baron ne les suit pas de trop près, le Baron leur demande de lui conter par le menu leurs aventures. Ils s'exécutent et n'omettent que de préciser l'étrange affliction dont semble victime Sküm. 

Lorsqu'ils lui montrent la lettre retrouvée dans le coffret de Morgrissa, le visage du Baron s'assombrit, et Erasmus tente de lui tirer les vers du nez quant à l'identité possible de V.D. Le Baron répond qu'il a des soupçons, mais qu'il est trop tôt pour se prononcer… A la suggestion néanmoins qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un autre Baron Naïmide, son visage s'assombrit encore un peu plus…

Nos amis arrivent au port et, en compagnie du Baron, font l'inspection de quelques vaisseaux de la Marine de Llambeth (seul Yjir décline, un peu inquiet de l'immensité marine.) On y trouve d'imposants vaisseaux bordés de balistes et surmontés de catapultes pouvant projeter sur des navires adverses des lourds boulets de pierre couverts de poix enflammée, mais aussi des felouques au fond plat dont le Baron dit qu'elles sont les plus rapides de la Mer des Serpents. Le Baron est visiblement fier de sa Marine, et explique que depuis la Guerre Etrange (550-575) au cours de laquelle les armées de Glass avaient attaqué par la mer, la maîtrise des océans fait partie des impératifs stratégiques des Baronnies Naïmides.

Le soir venu, nos amis sont conviés à une réception pour fêter le retour d'Albéric de Tréfouël. Ils ne sont pas particulièrement mis à l'honneur vu que leur mission reste discrète, mais ils peuvent socialiser avec la noblesse de Llambeth. Garwin en particulier engage la conversation avec de nombreux nobles, histoire de se faire connaître avant même que son titre ne lui soit officiellement octroyé.

Le lendemain matin, l’audience tant attendue (celle des récompenses et des explications) arrive. Comme convenu le Baron offre à chacun le choix entre une récompense sonnante et trébuchante ou un titre de Chevalier de la Baronnie de Llambeth et des terres. Ce titre et ces terres ne viennent bien sûr pas sans responsabilités, et le Baron s'assure que celles-ci sont bien comprises par tous. Après hésitation, seuls Garwin et Sküm acceptent le titre de Chevaliers de Llambeth. 

Vu l'urgence du départ des nos amis (la mission demandée par Annella doit être accomplie au plus vite !) les cérémonies d'adoubement sont reportées, mais des documents signés de la main du Baron et ornées de son sceau témoignent des titres nouvellement acquis de Sküm et de Garwin. 

La discussion s'engage ensuite vers les implications politiques de l'attaque sur la caravane d'Albéric, mais presque immédiatement, nos amis sont interrompus par un serviteur qui frappe à la porte du bureau du Baron. Celui-ci se lève pour tancer vertement l'indélicat, mais le serviteur lui signifie qu'une personne dont le nom échappe à nos amis est là pour le voir d'urgence. Le Baron demande donc à nos héros de passer dans l'antichambre un court moment, le temps de recevoir l'homme qui se présente, qui a l'air d'avoir fait un long voyage, a le bras en écharpe et du sang coagulé sur les vêtements. Une fois la porte refermée, Garwin ne peut s’empêcher d’écouter se qui se trame de l'autre côté : il entend quelques bribes de conversation ; il est question d'espionnage, de Rubis, de culte d’Ehrûn. 

Soudain un bruit de verre brisé et un cri émanent de la pièce. Nos amis s'y précipitent pour apercevoir le corps du soldat gisant dans une mare de sang, le cou percé par deux flèches, ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler à certains le mode d'assassinat d'une certaine Lorana… D'autant que sur le toit de la maison opposée à celle du Baron, ils voient la silhouette d'un archer vêtu d'une cape noire… 

Aussitôt Erasmus, Targedaël et Yjir montent sur les toits. Yjir est immédiatement blessé par la flèche d'un autre archer alors qu'il tente de s'aventurer sur le toit. Erasmus se rend invisible. Targedaël, quant à lui, tente le tout pour le tout et, courant sur le toit, bondit sur le toit voisin. Entre temps, l'assassin encapuchonné commence à s'enfuire. 

Finalement, Targedaël le rejoint, alors que celui-ci est tombé à genoux, peut-être blessé. La conversation s'engage, et Targedaël chancelle à son tour puis semble se ressaisir. Il aide l'assassin à se relever puis, alors qu'Erasmus lui destine un sortilège de feu, il s'interpose. La capuche de l'assassin tombe, et Erasmus voit bien qu'il s'agit effectivement de Lorana. Rapidement, Targedaël et elle courent tous deux le long des toits, et Lorana finit par se glisser dans une maison tandis que Targedaël revient vers celle du Baron. A travers Korg, qui a suivi Lorana, Erasmus peut indiquer la maison aux soldats du Baron, mais ils en ressortent bredouilles après l'avoir fouillée de fond en comble.

Il va sans dire que Targedaël se fait vertement tancer par ses compagnons, en particulier par Sküm qui a un mauvais souvenir de son humiliante première rencontre avec Lorana. Mais l’elfe s’enfonce dans son mutisme, se bornant à dire qu’il lui a laissé la vie sauve parce qu’il avait lui-même une dette de sang envers elle… Une certaine tension se fait sentir parmi nos héros. Erasmus et Yjir laissent entendre à Targedaël qu'ils ne savent plus s'ils peuvent lui faire confiance… Celui-ci rétorque qu'ils feraient mieux de s'occuper du monstre en sommeil qui vit parmi eux et qui peut se transformer en bête à tout moment…

De retour chez le Baron, nos héros racontent leur échec. Ils lui expliquent aussi que ce n'est pas la première fois qu'ils sont confrontés à cet assassin et lui narrent les circonstances dans lesquelles ils ont été en contact avec le Rubis d'Argûnn et Lorana. Le Baron décide alors de s’ouvrir partiellement à eux, précisant qu'ils ont, certainement involontairement, mis les doigts dans un engrenage dangereux…

Le Baron leur explique que depuis quelques mois il a entendu parler d'un artefact très puissant qui aurait été extrait du Donjon d'Argûnn. Constatant que plusieurs factions recherchaient cet artefact, et que certaines "altercations" avaient visiblement eu lieu sur son territoire, le Baron s'est décidé à enquêter. Son maître espion est l'homme qui est mort dans son bureau, et il n'a eu le temps que de lui nommer deux des factions : l’ordre de l’Epée de Lumière, et le Culte d’Ehrûn. L'histoire racontée par nos héros sur la sortie en contrebande du bijou laisse sous-entendre que la Grise Guilde puisse en être une troisième : en effet, les membres de celle-ci se tatouent fréquemment un rat noir sur le corps, et le chef des contrebandiers arrêté par nos héros il y a quelques mois avait bien ce tatouage sur lui… 

Le baron, conscient des ennemis redoutables que se sont fait nos amis en remplissant la mission qu'il leur a confiée leur remet un œuf magique contenant un volatile étrange : où qu’ils se trouvent, prononcer le nom du Baron en se concentrant sur l'œuf fera éclore l'oiseau, qui pourra délivrer un message au Baron pour que celui-ci puisse leur venir en aide. 

Un peu désorientés par ces évènements et ces informations, nos amis prennent la route de Naïm pour rejoindre ensuite Taërion et leur ami Umar.


----------



## Sammael99

*Aparté : La discussion entre Targedaël et Lorana*

Cette partie du compte-rendu est rédigée par moi-même, car seul le joueur incarnant Targedaël l'a vécue, et qu'il ne l'a pas raconté aux autres. L'encre est noire, pour lire il faut surligner :

Targedaël, d'un bond leste, traverse la rue étroite qui sépare la résidence du Baron du bâtiment sur le toit duquel Lorana s'est postée pour tuer l'espion du Baron. Lorsqu'il atterit, Lorana a déjà sauté sur le toit suivant. 

Targedaël franchit une nouvelle rue, mais lorsqu'il se réceptionne sur le toit suivant, il aperçoit Lorana, à genoux et courbée sur elle-même...

Derrière, Yjir et Erasmus encouragent Targedaël à donner son compte à l'assassin. Erasmus se prépare même à assister l'elfe par des sorts bien choisis...

"Ca va ?" demande Targedaël, prudent, la main toujours sur son épée...

Lorana relève la tête, et Targedaël s'aperçoit qu'elle est d'une paleur effrayante, et qu'elle vient de vomir... Elle s'essuie la bouche avec sa manche et tente de se relever, mais n'y parvient pas. Maintenant, Targedaël est vraiment inquiet... Il aide Lorana à se relever, mais elle est visiblement faible.

"Tu es toujours aussi galant et séduisant" lui dit-elle avec un pâle sourire, ses yeux rivés dans les siens... Targedaël, qui souhaite rester méfiant même s'il est amoureux répond sur la défensive :

"Pourquoi me fais-tu confiance ? Je pourrais te faire arrêter, ou te tuer..."

Lorana le regarde de nouveau dans les yeux et dit gravement :

"Je sais que tu ne voudrais pas faire de mal à ton futur enfant..."

Maintenant, c'est Targedaël qui chancelle et qui se sent faible... Bien sûr, les nausées de grossesse, c'est ce qui explique la faiblesse passagère de Lorana...

Les cris d'Erasmus redoublent derrière eux, Korg volète autour d'eux en faisant des commentaires mal avisés, mais il est trop loin pour avoir entendu la révélation qui a été faire à l'elfe par sa partenaire d'une nuit...

Targedaël prend son parti :

- "Comment puis-je t'aider, que sont ces mystères liés au Rubis ?

- Tu ne peux pas m'aider, dit Lorana. Ces histoires sont politiques et compliquées... N'y mets pas le doigt, c'est bien trop dangereux, et toi et tes amis finiriez écrasés... Les gens qui sont derrière cela n'ont aucun scrupule... Moi-même, je n'ai plus le choix de mes actions et je regrette bien de m'être autant impliquée...

-Je peux au moins t'aider à t'enfuir : les gardes du Baron ne vont pas tarder à arriver...

A ce moment là, Erasmus hurle à Targedaël de sortir du chemin : une boule de magma liquide invoquée par le mage est en train de foncer vers Lorana ! Mais au lieu de se pousser, Targedaël s'interpose. Il est brûlé par le sortilège, et ses vêtements sont endommagés.

Pressés, les deux amants se mettent en course sur les toits pour mettre de la distance entre eux et la demeure du Baron. Lorana reprend ses esprits et son assurance, et fait preuve d'un professionalisme qui rappelle douloureusement à Targedaël qu'elle gagne sa vie en éliminant celle des autres... Mais son parti est pris, il n'en change pas : arrivé à une maison plus basse, Lorana se glisse dans une lucarne et rentre à l'intérieur. Targedaël lui souhaite bonne chance. Lorana se retourne une dernière fois et dit : "nous nous reverrons bientôt..."

Sur ce, Targedaël remonte sur les toits vers la demeure du Baron. Mais Korg a dénoncé les deux amis à Erasmus qui, remonté contre Targedaël qui les a trahis, indique immédiatement à la garde dans quelle maison Lorana s'est réfugiée. Rapidement, la maison est encerclée et fouillée de fond en comble, mais sans succès...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Ca commence à être sacrément bien ficelé, tout ça !
Tu as tous mes encouragements.
Vivement la suite


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Ca commence à être sacrément bien ficelé, tout ça !
> Tu as tous mes encouragements.
> Vivement la suite  *




Merci pour le thumbs up, Fox !

La partie de hier soir, dans le genre, a été pas mal ! J'adore quand les parties se terminent avec les joueurs qui se creusent la tête pour remettre ensemble les pièces de puzzle !

J'essairais de mettre un nouvel épisode en ligne demain !


----------



## Rousing Fox

C'est vrai qu'il est plaisant de les voir se casser la tête en tant qe MJ  , mais ça l'est bcp moins quand je fais partie des joueurs  
Vivement demain... Non, aujourd'hui, en fait !


----------



## Sammael99

*Interlude : Une rage destructrice*

*Introduction*

En ce frais matin du 33 Vénèze 987, nos aventuriers préférés reprennent la route en direction de Naïm, route qui longe la Naïmide en direction du Nord. Ils pensent arriver à Naïm dans deux jours environ, en passant par Pont-de-Pierre. Nos amis sont toujours sur leurs montures orques au longs poils, et l’ambiance est plutôt tendue, en tous cas entre certains membres du groupe...

*Interlude : Une Rage Destructrice*

En effet, l'épisode de la « fuite réussie » de Lorana alors que Targedaël l’avait rattrapée suscite la plus grande suspicion d'Erasmus à l’égard de l’elfe. Dans le même temps, Targedaël nourrit la plus grande méfiance à l’égard de Sküm depuis sa transformation en "bête sauvage" et tente sans grand succès de faire oublier son comportement avec la dangereuse beauté en signalant que le danger présenté par Sküm le « change forme » est bien plus immédiat.

Yjir aborde d’ailleurs ce sujet avec Sküm qui, aussi loquace qu'une herse baissée, se renfrogne et l’envoie balader. Après tout, Sküm lui-même ne se souvient de rien, et continue à se rassurer en affirmant que les autres affabulent. Garwin, tout auréolé de son nouveau titre de Chevalier des Baronnies de Llambeth, refuse de s'abaisser à débattre de sujets aussi terre à terre. D'autant plus qu'il ne comprend un traître mot de ce qui se dit, lui-même n’ayant pas assisté à la transformation de Sküm lors du combat contre la prêtresse Morgrissa.

En fin de journée, nos amis font leur entrée dans un petit village au bord de la Naïmide, une vingtaine de lieues au sud de Pont-de-Pierre. Là, ils se font hêler par Làg, le patron de l’auberge du "Poisson Chat", qui leur offre l’apéritif s’ils décident de passer la nuit dans son établissement. Ils acceptent et se retrouvent bien vite attablés devant un bon vin de pomme, à l’exception d’Yjir qui a préféré tester le lait de cabre, au goût âpre. La salle se remplit peu à peu, et une fois réchauffés par l’alcool, une vraie conversation s'engage enfin entre nos amis sur les problèmes auxquels ils sont confrontés. 

Erasmus, en particulier, pense que le fait que Lorana « coure toujours » représente un danger pour le groupe, même si Targedaël affirme (mais en est-il bien convaincu lui-même ?) qu’elle n’a aucune intention malveillante à leur égard. Sküm, Yjir et Erasmus posent quelques questions insistantes à Targedaël qui finit par s’énerver. Rageusement, il fait un geste et une des bouteilles de l’aubergiste décolle de derrière le bar pour atterrir à sa table. Làg pâlit et quelques clients laissent échapper des interjections inquiètes, mais au moins, le stratagème de Targedaël a fonctionné : le sujet est clos. Yjir, qui est décidément d’humeur bavarde revient sur l’affliction qui affecte Sküm, et celui-ci finit par admettre qu’il a peut-être quelque chose, et qu’il convient sur ce point aussi de se méfier.

Sur ce, le repas est servi (salade de gésier, pomme rôties et cuissot de cabre.) La cuisine est excellente et nos amis en profitent pour demander à Làg s’il est au courant d’histoires politiques liées à la cité état de Glass ou au baron de Llambeth. Làg affirme, non sans professer son admiration pour le baron qui leur a ramené paix et prospérité, qu’il n’est pas au courant de rumeurs particulières, même si Naïm est, comme le sait tout un chacun, un lieu d’intrigues politiques par excellence. 

Targedaël lui demande en particulier s’il a entendu parler d’une courtisane répondant au nom de Madame L (dont il avait entendu parler à Naïm et dont il pensait qu'il pouvait s'agir d'une couverture pour Lorana), mais Làg ne sait pas de qui il s’agit. Il quitte nos amis pour aller accueillir quelques chasseurs qui viennent d’entrer dans l’auberge. Nos amis ne savent pas encore que c'est là le tournant de leur aventure (voire de leur existence pour certains...).

L'auberge est bondée. La seule table libre jouxte celle de nos aventuriers. Cela irrite au plus haut point l’un des chasseurs, qui refuse de s'asseoir a côté d'un "métèque puant". Son regard se tourne vers Sküm qui, allez savoir pourquoi, se sent visé. La moutarde, et surtout la rage, lui montent au nez mais il parvient à se contenir et préfère feindre d’ignorer le lourdaud. Yjir, sentant que la situation est explosive, se tourne vers le chasseur et engage la conversation. Celui-ci, d’abord méfiant, semble étrangement s’assagir lorsque Yjir lui explique la signification d’un proverbe de son pays sur la tolérance et l’amitié. 

D’ailleurs, le chasseur précise qu’il n’a rien contre Yjir, qui est clairement un ami, mais seulement contre « l’animal primitif » qui l’accompagne. Yjir suggère à son nouvel ami que peut-être il vaudrait mieux qu’il trouve une autre auberge. Celui-ci accepte, mais ce sont alors ses compagnons qui protestent : pourquoi quitter le lieu à cause d’un « bâtard de sale métèque » ?

Cette fois ci, s’en est trop. Sküm ne tient plus. Il sent la rage le submerger et une fois encore, la transformation horrible s’opère, sous les hurlements de terreur des clients de l’auberge qui tentent de se précipiter vers la sortie, causant une cohue épouvantable et renversant au passage plusieurs lanternes et torches. 

Sküm décapite l’imprudent imbécile d’un coup de patte et le sang gicle sur les murs. Targedaël, pour détourner l’attention de Sküm devenu monstre l’insulte et lui hurle des imprécations pour l’attirer vers lui, tandis qu’il tente de se protéger par magie des coups sans nul doute mortels de Sküm. Yjir, quand à lui, plonge l’intérieur de l’auberge dans une fumée magique pour permettre aux clients de s’enfuir sans que Sküm ne les voie.

A l’exception de Targedaël et de Sküm, donc, nos héros se frayent un chemin vers la sortie tandis qu’une odeur de brûlé se répand dans l’auberge. Garwin se dit que dans de tels moments de paniques quelqu'un pourrait en profiter pour leur voler leurs chevaux. Il décide donc d'aller les garder et le meilleur poste de guet lui parait être le ballot de paille de l'écurie dans lequel il se cache du mieux qu'il peut pour surprendre d'improbables voleurs. 

Yjir et Erasmus sortent et tentent d’organiser les villageois pour que ceux-ci aillent à la rivière chercher des seaux d’eau pour éteindre le début d’incendie. Trop content de fuir le « démon », ceux-ci s’exécutent bien vite. 

Pendant ce temps, à l’intérieur, un drame se joue : Targedaël esquive avec agilité les monstrueux coups de patte griffues qu’assène Sküm qui, fou de rage, ne reconnaît pas son ancien compagnon. Targedaël tente d’attirer Sküm vers l’arrière du bâtiment, loin des innocents qui ont fui à l’avant. Il se retrouve dans la cuisine, et là, alors qu’il a malencontreusement baissé sa garde, une des pattes de Sküm lui laboure la poitrine. 

Sur le visage de Targedaël on peut lire alors le désespoir, puisqu’il vient de comprendre qu’il doit à son tour être infecté par la maladie horrible qui transforme Sküm. Yjir et Erasmus, contournant le bâtiment aperçoivent les deux combattants et comprennent que Targedaël risque sa vie pour contenir la menace que représente Sküm. Ils aident l’elfe en ciblant plusieurs sortilèges de feu et d’énergie sur Sküm, mais celui-ci reste vivace, un peu trop même...

Désespéré de se savoir infecté, Targedaël perd lui aussi son contrôle et, risquant le tout pour le tout, il attaque à son tour Sküm avec son épée. Son coup porte, mais n’est pas suffisant pour éliminer l’homme loup. Le coup asséné par Sküm en retour écrabouille la tête de Targedaël. Il aura sacrifié sa vie pour protéger quelques innocents de la fureur de son compagnon...

Sküm, toujours enragé, tourne son attention vers Yjir et Erasmus, tandis que Garwin, inquiet de ne plus voir ses compagnons émerge de sa cachette dans l’écurie. L’homme loup bondit hors de la cuisine de l’auberge et fonce sur Yjir qui l’accueille d’un coup de bâton bien placé. Mais là où les os auraient du se briser et où la chair aurait du être broyée, aucune trace ne subsiste. Les coups d’Yjir ne servent à rien. Sküm lui porte un coup de griffes violent qui l’affaiblit tandis qu’Erasmus, en désespoir de cause, sort son arbalète tout en se doutant bien qu’elle ne servira à rien. 

C’est finalement Garwin qui, s’approchant discrètement par derrière armé de sa dague orque frappe Sküm au niveau du genou et le fait tomber, enfin. Sküm est inconscient et, comme la dernière fois, se transforme lentement pour reprendre sa forme naturelle...

Autour, les villageois se sont organisés et ont rapidement éteint le début d'incendie. Erasmus rend Sküm magiquement invisible pour éviter qu'il ne soit soumis à la vindicte populaire, et Yjir affirme aux villageois qu’ils ont banni le « démon ». Ensuite, avec tristesse, nos amis s’écartent un peu du village, portant avec eux le corps de Targedaël. 

Ils creusent une tombe à quelque distance du village et enterrent leur ami avec à ses côtés la dague offerte par les orcs, et la dague laissée par Laurana à Targedaël lors de leur fameuse nuit d’amour... Il est encore trop tôt pour vraiment pleurer l’elfe, car l’urgence absolue de quitter les lieux et de trouver un remède au mal de Sküm est plus pressente que jamais...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Snif. Que la lycanthropie peut faire de vilaine choses. Une belle mort pour l'elfe, toutefois. Et encore un futur demi-elfe orphelin à la naissance.


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Snif. Que la lycanthropie peut faire de vilaine choses. Une belle mort pour l'elfe, toutefois. Et encore un futur demi-elfe orphelin à la naissance. *




Qui aura son rôle à jouer dans la suite de la campagne, sans doute lors de la troisième saison.

Bien sûr, son rôle eut-été plus important si Targedaël avait survécu... Même si sa mort était héroïque, ça m'a quand même fait chi*r...

(Je me protège des foudres de la grand-mère d'Eric, désolé )


----------



## Rousing Fox

Si tout devait se dérouler comme on le prévoit, pratiquer les jdr n'aurait plus aucun sens. Il y a une loi, qui doit être dérivée de celle de Murphy : les joueurs feront toujours tout pour emm**der le MJ  , et si quelque chose doit tourner mal, ça tournera _très_ mal. C'est ce qui fait le piment du jeu, et c'est très bien ainsi. Il faut que ça parte en sucette de temps en temps pour que tu t'amuses aussi en tant que MJ


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Si tout devait se dérouler comme on le prévoit, pratiquer les jdr n'aurait plus aucun sens. Il y a une loi, qui doit être dérivée de celle de Murphy : les joueurs feront toujours tout pour emm**der le MJ  , et si quelque chose doit tourner mal, ça tournera très mal. C'est ce qui fait le piment du jeu, et c'est très bien ainsi. Il faut que ça parte en sucette de temps en temps pour que tu t'amuses aussi en tant que MJ  *




Absolument. Ce qui n'empêche pas de la frustration lorsqu'une trame délicatement planifiée tombe à l'eau parce que le couillon de perso se fait buter par un collègue 

Cela dit, comme tu le signalais, c'est une mort dont ils se souviendront et qui a marqué la campagne, ce qui est quand même plus intéressant que de finir bêtement buté par quelques gobs...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Hé oui, encore un martyr du jdr


----------



## Horacio

Oh, que c'est dure la vie d'un Maitre du Donjon...
Ces sales petits jouers, comment est-ce qu'il enmendent les parties...



Superbe historie, Ben!


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Oh, que c'est dure la vie d'un Maitre du Donjon...
> Ces sales petits jouers, comment est-ce qu'il enmendent les parties...
> 
> 
> 
> Superbe historie, Ben! *




Saint-Cloud !

Accrochez vous pour le prochain CR, il y aura beaucoup d'infos !


----------



## Sammael99

*Interlude : Rituels et Leçons d'Histoire*

*Contexte*

Vous imaginez bien que l'ambiance autour de la table était plus que tendue à la suite de la mort de Targedaël... C'est la deuxième fois qu'il m'arrive qu'un personnage soit tué par celui d'un autre joueur, ce n'est jamais très réjouissant... En même temps, c'était une mort héroïque, que les personnages ne sont pas prêts d'oublier...

*Interlude : Rituels et Leçons d'Histoire*

Nos amis reprennent donc la route à bride abattue vers Naïm, évitant les lieux d’habitation. Le lendemain soir, ils arrivent aux portes de la capitale où la garde a visiblement été renforcée, et les affaires semblent tendues. Craignant un instant que ces mesures les concernent, nos amis comprennent bien vite qu’il s’agit en fait de remous politiques. 

Les rumeurs vont bon train et Erasmus apprendra auprès de maître Elm (son contact à la Guilde de Haute Magie), qu’un temple du Culte d'Ehrûn à Samella a été récemment incendié et saccagé. Le Culte soupçonne les Chevaliers de l'Epée de Lumière d’être à l’origine de ce forfait et des altercations ont eu lieu à Naïm, qui ont manqué de dégénérer en batailles rangées. Le prince Rubis a apparemment convoqué en son palais le Grand Maître de l'Ordre et l’Archevêque du Culte pour faire la lumière sur ces évènements. 

Mais nos amis ont des soucis plus pressants. Laissant Sküm et Garwin (peu rassuré) dans une auberge, Erasmus et Yjir se rendent à la Guilde de Haute Magie pour tenter d’en apprendre plus sur l’affliction de Sküm. Après description des symptômes, maître Elm consulte l’« Almanach de Maërzen », un ouvrage de référence, et confirme à nos amis que Sküm est atteint de Lycanthropie, une « maladie » transmissible par les morsures de ceux qui sont affectés. Les crises qui ont pour conséquence la transformation et la perte de contrôle sont d’intensité variable selon les phases lunaires.

Erasmus demande à Elm quels remèdes existent. Elm explique que immédiatement après la morsure, il convient de manger de la belladone, un puissant poison qui détruit l’affliction s’il ne tue pas celui qui l’ingère. Par contre, au bout de quelques temps, et tout particulièrement une fois que l’être transformé a consommé de la chair humaine, il n’existe plus de remède connu. Les légendes racontent toutefois que cette maladie est à l’origine répandue par des « lycanthropes naturels », changeurs de forme qui eux contrôlent leurs instincts mais répandent la malédiction à tous ceux qu’ils mordent. Il semblerait que si l’ont parvient à tuer un lycanthrope naturel, tous ses « descendants » maudits sont instantanément guéris de leur mal. 

En ce qui concerne le fait qu’Yjir soit lui aussi atteint, il semble clair qu’il est trop tard pour que la belladone fasse effet. Mais, suggère maître Elm, comme il n’a pas encore subi de transformation, il est peut-être possible que l’intervention d’une volonté divine, particulièrement si elle est associée à la Lune, puisse le guérir. Il recommande dont à Yjir d’aller voir le frère Sébaste au Temple de Mezrâ, qui en saura sans doute plus. 

En pleine nuit, Erasmus et Yjir se rendent donc au Temple de Mezrâ où ils sont accueillis pas un homme habillé de robes pourpres. Ils sont escortés vers une salle de prière où se tient le frère Sébaste, un homme de petite taille portant une courte barbe et lui aussi vêtu d’une toge pourpre. Yjir lui expose son « problème », et le frère Sébaste indique à nos amis qu’il va devoir consulter ses supérieurs, et peut-être faire communion avec la déesse Mezrâ pour mieux interpréter sa volonté sur ce point. 

Après quelques heures d’attente tendue, le frère Sébaste revient accompagné d’un autre prêtre qui garde le silence mais auquel Sébaste semble payer du respect. Ce dernier explique à nos amis que la déesse a accepté de les aider. Yjir est escorté jusque dans une fontaine au centre du cloître et s’y agenouille nu tandis que les deux prêtres entonnent des chants incantatoires. Soudain, en contraste foudroyant avec le froid de l’eau glacée qui lui court sur le corps, une forte chaleur, presque douloureuse se manifeste en lui, comme s’il brûlait de l’intérieur d’un feu purificateur. Lorsque le rituel se termine, Yjir se sent épuisé mais en bonne santé. Même les blessures qu’il avait subies lors de son combat avec Sküm sont guéries. 

En ce qui concerne les soins possibles pour Sküm, Sébaste explique à nos amis que la situation est plus complexe. Compte tenu de ses transformations répétées et du fait qu’il a déjà goûté à la chair humaine, le rituel qui a été pratiqué sur Yjir ne pourra pas fonctionner. Un autre rituel existe, qui peut marcher s’il est entrepris lorsque les deux lunes Zendâ et Mezrâ auront disparu du ciel nocturne. La prochaine occurrence de cette conjonction durera 3 jours au début du mois de Pirande de l’année prochaine, c’est à dire dans un peu plus de trois mois. 

Ce rituel est dangereux, et il n’est pas garanti que Sküm y survive... D’ici là, frère Sébaste recommande que nos héros tentent de trouver un monastère Antonien où des moines devraient pouvoir apprendre à Sküm quelques règles de discipline mentale pour qu’il tente de se contrôler. Sébaste précise enfin que les crises se terminent généralement avec la nuit, ou lorsque le sujet est amené au bord de la mort...

Avant de quitter le Temple, Yjir demande à Sébaste comment ils peuvent remercier le Culte de Mezrâ, s’ils peuvent faire un don. Sébaste, énigmatique, leur indique que Mezrâ lit en eux une destinée importante pour l’avenir des Terres Anciennes, et qu’il sera toujours temps, le moment venu, qu’ils n’oublient pas l’aide qui leur a été apportée. Toutefois, précise-t-il, en raison justement de cette destinée mais aussi en raison de la malédiction de Sküm, la déesse Mezrâ souhaiterait que nos héros acceptent la compagnie de Cendres, une elfe proche du Culte et sensible aux vibrations lunaires qui pourra les aider dans leurs aventures et dans le contrôle des crises de Sküm. Malgré une certaine méfiance, nos héros acceptent cette contrainte.

Le lendemain, de retour à l’auberge et alors qu’Erasmus manifeste son intention de retourner à la Guilde de Haute Magie pour consacrer quelques jours à l’étude, Garwin se présente a ses amis avec une nouvelle monture susceptible dit-il d’asseoir son nouveau statut de noble, en l’occurrence un chien répondant au nom du regretté Targedaël. Cela provoque l’acerbe et blessante réflexion d’Erasmus (qui semble hanté par le sacrifice de l’elfe dont il avait tant douté) : « Tu réalises que tu as l’air ridicule ???». Garwin, piqué au vif, préfère accompagner Sküm en ville tandis qu’Yjir et Erasmus rendent de nouveau visite à maître Elm.

Celui-ci a fait quelques recherches à la demande d’Erasmus. En effet, suite à leur exploration des anciens celliers sous la cathédrale de l’Île des Protecteurs il y a plusieurs mois, Erasmus avait demandé à la guilde des informations sur un certain nombre de points. 

Tout d’abord, Elm s’est intéressé à l’histoire des Chevaliers Protecteurs. Cet ordre a été très présent lors de la constitution des Baronnies Naïmides sous le règne de Tirna’gaël. Ils ont été les principaux défenseurs du royaume lors de ses premiers siècles d’existence, et ont connu leur heure de gloire lors de la Première Guerre Diabolique (290-291) : ce serait en effet grâce à leur étude de la magie extra planaire qu’ils seraient parvenus à impliquer dans le conflit les fameuses armées célestes dont nous amis ont trouvé des traces légendaires à Llambeth. Au milieu du quatrième siècle, l’ordre a été accusé de démonisme, pourchassé et éradiqué par les armées du Prince Rubis, sans doute en raison d’une volonté politique. 

Plus spécifiquement sur le sujet de la magie extra planaire, Elm précise que c’est une branche malheureusement oubliée de la magie, et que seuls des sortilèges simples de cette magie subsistent aujourd’hui. Elle aurait connue son apogée pendant l’Empire de Landis, il y a plusieurs milliers d’années. Le principal ouvrage de référence sur le sujet n’est plus connu que de nom puisqu’il s’agirait des "Cosmologies" de Antarxès Melanmar de Groste, dit le Docte, Doyen de l'Université du Grand Art de Landis. Aucun exemplaire de cet ouvrage n’aurait survécu même si des faux apparaissent régulièrement. 

Concernant Anaëvor, il serait un des derniers grands mages formé à l’université de Landis et aurait été un proche conseiller du Baron Varnon d’Argûnn, un des cinq Barons fondateurs aux côtés de Tirna’gaël, le premier Prince Rubis. Anaëvor est mort durant les premières décennies des Baronnies, ce qui signifie qu’il avait un âge d’au moins cinq siècles. Un de ses apprentis, Melinctos, raconte dans son journal, conservé aujourd’hui dans les bibliothèques de la Guilde de Haute Magie, qu’Anaëvor aurait contracté lors de ses contacts avec des êtres extra planaires une étrange maladie qui a causé sa mort. Dans ses derniers jours d’existence, cette maladie indéniablement magique lui assura aussi des visions, et il comprit et affirma, semble-t-il, que son maître et ami Varnon aurait accidentellement été enterré au-dessus du laboratoire d’Evancthe, un mage mythique qui, dit-on, imposait sa volonté aux dieux eux-mêmes. Anaëvor est mort sans avoir divulgué l’emplacement de cette tombe, toutefois, ce qui fait que personne n’a pu vérifier l’exactitude de sa vision.

Finalement, nos amis passent quelques jours à Naïm, qui pour étudier, qui pour racheter quelque équipement. Erasmus paye la Guilde de Haute Magie pour identifier certains objets et il s’avère que l’armure récupérée par Garwin sur le corps de l’aide gobelin de Morgrissa est de facture gnomique, magique, et qu’elle permet non seulement une protection accrue mais en plus elle facilite le camouflage.

Sküm est déprimé et parvient difficilement à faire face au fait qu’il ait tué Targedaël. Erasmus est aussi troublé car il a douté de son ami qui pourtant les a tous sauvés au péril de sa vie. Garwin semble moins affecté même si son âme plus enfantine traduit sans doute ses émotions différemment (d’où, sans doute, le fait qu’il ait appelé son chien du nom de leur ami, ce que d’aucuns trouveraient de mauvais goût...) Enfin, Yjir fait contre mauvaise fortune bon cœur et tente de dynamiser les troupes pour repartir à Taërion et retrouver enfin Umar le Nain.


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaire : Religions*

*Quelques cultes des Terres Anciennes :*

Voici plus bas une description succincte de quelques cultes ayant été mentionnés dans ces pages jusqu'à présent. Une généalogie complète des dieux et un descriptif plus détaillé de chacun d'entre eux est en cours d'élaboration, mais point trop n'en faut. 

*Ehrûn :* Le culte d'Ehrûn est le plus omniprésent et, paradoxalement sans doute, le moins remarquable des Terres Anciennes. Ehrûn est un des trois dieux dits "Rhéaniens", les divinités qui, selon les anciennes légendes, imposèrent l'Ordre au Chaos. Le culte d'Ehrûn est présent dans presque toutes les contrées (à l'exception des Terres Orques) et a joué (et joue encore dans certaines contrées) un rôle important dans la vie politique des différentes cités. Les prêtres d'Ehrûn sont les juges qui traitent des cas difficiles et passent sentence, aidés en cela par la sagesse d'Ehrûn. Le culte a aussi beaucoup de monastères et, dans les lieux reculés trop petits pour soutenir une garnison, les moines d'Ehrûn jouent souvent le rôle de représentants de l'Ordre de de la Loi. Dans l'ensemble, le culte est discret et fait rarement entendre sa voix. Ceux qui connaissent bien l'histoire savent pourtant qu'il a souvent joué un rôle majeur dans les grands évènements. Ses attributs son la loi et l'ordre social.

*Polonius :* Polonius est une divinité solaire, dont les attributs sont la loi, le bien et la lumière qui chasse les ténèbres. Le culte de Polonius est assez répendu dans certaines contrées, particulièrement les Baronnies Naïmides où Polonius est le Patron des Chevaliers de l'Epée de Lumière. Le culte lutte contre le Mal et ses sombres suppôts où qu'il soit. Le culte de Polonius n'est pas très tolérant et n'inclut pas parmi ses traits la compassion, ce qui lui vaut les critiques de certains autres cultes plus "ouverts" sur la notion de bien.

*Zendâ :*Zendâ est une des deux lunes des Terres Anciennes. C'est aussi la divinité de la protection, de la fertilité et de la guérison. C'est Zendâ qui est la divinité "historique" des Baronnies Naïmides, et son culte est encore très présent dans les campagnes même si les populations urbaines, surtout à Naïm, le trouvent un peu trop "fleur bleue". Zendâ est en nouvelle lune tous les 40 jours, ce qui détermine le cycle des huit mois de l'année. 

*Mezrâ :* Mezrâ est la seconde lune des Terres Anciennes, mais on la voit très rarement dans le ciel car elle est sombre. Mezrâ est la déesse de la magie et des connaissances, un culte assez peu suivi par les gens du peuple mais populaire auprès des doctes et des magiciens. Les liens entre la Guilde de Haute-Magie et le culte de Mezrâ sont assez proches et nombreux sont les membres de la Guilde qui paient leur respect au culte. Le culte de Mezrâ dispose d'une "Garde Pourpre", une organisation non cultuelle mais soumise au culte dont les membres partent en expédition pour accomplir les souhaits du culte ou retrouver quelque ancien ouvrage...

D'autres cultes / divinités prendront de l'importance dans la suite de la campagne, mais nous reviendrons dessus le moment venu !


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 7 : Sur la Piste d'Umar*

*Contexte :*

La mort de Targedaël a marqué nos amis, mais il faut aller de l'avant. Le Temple de Mezrâ leur adjoint la compagnie de Cendres (le nouveau personnage de Philippe, qui jouait Targedaël), une guerrière Elfe qui fait partie de la Garde Pourpre, le bras "armé" de Mezrâ.

*CENDRES (Elfe Guerrière) :* Cendres est une elfe qui a du être jolie fut un temps, mais dont le visage est aujourd'hui défiguré par une horrible balafre et dont les yeux vairons mettent mal à l'aise. Elle est une archère hors pair et se bat au contact avec une rapière, lorsque c'est nécessaire. Cendres fait partie de la garde pourpre de Mezrâ, pour des raisons qu'elle expliquera aux autres personnages au cours de la campagne. 

*Introduction :*
Sur la route entre Naïm et Taërion, nos amis ont l’occasion de faire la connaissance de Cendres, la membre de la Garde Pourpre de Mezrâ que le Frère Sébaste leur a présentée. Elle semble connaître de manière assez approfondie les lycanthropes et la lycanthropie, ce qui n’est sans doute pas étranger au fait que Sébaste ait demandé qu’elle accompagne nos amis. Au passage, nos héros ont pu noter une agitation peu commune à Samella, ville religieuse s’il en est. Le long de l’artère principale de la ville, bordée de temples, il est impossible de ne pas voir les restes calcinés du Temple d’Ehrûn qui a récemment brûlé...







*Sur la piste d'Umar :*

Après quelques jours de marche supplémentaires, le groupe arrive finalement à Taërion. Nos amis se rendent immédiatement au Coq Hardi (l'auberge d'Umar), pour constater avec étonnement que celle-ci est fermée. Umar semble avoir disparu... 

Du coup, ils se rabattent sur une nouvelle auberge, l'Auberge du Baron, qui semble avoir récemment ouverts. En parlant avec son propriétaire, Raëmon, nos amis comprennent qu’Umar semble avoir quitté la ville il y a un peu moins d’un mois, et que peut-être certains Guides d'Argûnn, qui fréquentaient son établissement, en sauraient plus sur ce qu’il est devenu. 

Nos amis se rendent donc au bureau local des Guides d’Argûnn qui se situe en bordure de Taërion dans un bain de verdure. Là, ils rencontrent Marne, un homme taciturne qui s’avère très méfiant dès que le sujet d’Umar est abordé. Erasmus, usant de son meilleur vocabulaire, et avec peut-être quelque aide surnaturelle, parvient à obtenir un entretien "en privé" avec Marne, qui lui indique qu’Umar a quitté précipitamment la ville après qu'un nain soit arrivé à cheval un soir et lui ait transmis des informations. C'était il y a une vingtaine de jours. Il indique qu'il n'en sait pas plus mais qu'une troupe de nains et une femme encapuchonnée ont aussi posé des questions au sujet d’Umar ces derniers temps, d’où sa méfiance. Enfin, il indique que Loàg, maître du Monastère Antonien a peut-être plus d'informations car lui et Umar étaient proches. (Loàg est manifestement un prénom courant dans les Baronnies, puisque l'aubergiste de l'établissement où Targedaël est mort portait aussi ce nom).

La nuit étant tombée, nos amis s’en retournent vers l'Auberge du baron, mais Cendres s’immobilise soudain, indiquant discrètement que le groupe est suivi. Elle tente de repérer le suiveur, sans succès, mais Erasmus (devenu invisible) et Garwin (caché) constatent qu’une svelte silhouette encapuchonnée les suit effectivement. Erasmus ayant fait du bruit, la silhouette entonne quelque incantation et des rubans colorés s’échappent de ses mains qui fascinent Erasmus au point qu’il ne la voit pas s’éclipser. Heureusement, Garwin n'a pas été affecté par le sortilège et la suit jusqu'à une auberge mal famée de Taërion, l'Auberge de la Souris. Il retourne à l’Auberge du Baron en informer nos amis qui décident d’attendre le matin pour prendre des mesures si nécessaire. 

Mais pendant la nuit, une femme aux traits elfiques étranges fait irruption dans la chambre d'Erasmus qui, se réveillant, comprend immédiatement qu’elle est son amie, et qu'elle ne lui veut que du bien. Elle lui demande tout ce qu'il sait sur Umar et lui, gentiment, lui explique ce qu’ils ont découvert, suite à quoi la femme lui souhaite bonne nuit et Erasmus se recouche. Au matin, comprenant qu’il a été ensorcelé, il réveille les autres membres de la troupe et tous partent en urgence pour retrouver Loàg au monastère, avec cette fois un temps de retard puisque Erasmus a indiqué cette piste à la femme...

Nos amis arrivent au monastère alors que tous les moines présents sont en train d’effectuer une sorte de rituel matinal, en silence, tous reproduisant très lentement les gestes de celui qui semble être le "chef". Malgré l’impatience d’Erasmus qui tente à plusieurs reprises de les interrompre, ils doivent attendre une bonne demi-heure que la cérémonie prenne fin avant de pouvoir rencontrer Loàg. 

Celui-ci leur indique qu’une femme encapuchonnée lui a effectivement rendu visite, et qu'elle a tenté de la charmer magiquement pour lui extorquer des informations concernant Umar. Il laisse entendre qu’elle est repartie bredouille, mais qu’il n’a pas plus l’intention de divulguer quoi que ce soit sur Umar à nos héros. Nos amis argumentent alors et dévoilent quelques éléments du passé d’Umar que seuls ses amis pourraient connaître. Loàg est suffisamment intrigué pour douter de sa décision, mais n’ose pas décider seul. Il invite donc les personnages à se rendre avec lui chez Paracelse, le gnome qui tient la Curieuse Echoppe à Taërion.

Paracelse est un grand ami, et semble-t-il ancien compagnon d’aventures d’Umar. Il laisse même entendre qu’ils ont ensemble exploré certaines portions du Donjon d’Argûnn. Néanmoins, il a de forts doutes sur les personnages et leurs intentions. Finalement, ce qui le décide à leur faire confiance, c’est le fait qu’ils aient l’anneau d’Umar. L’anneau étant la seule preuve réelle de l’identité d’Umar, si Strakal l’avait en sa possession, il n’aurait même pas besoin de faire poursuivre Umar... Du coup, il se décide à dire à nos amis ce qu’il sait !

Paracelse explique à nos héros qu'Umar est parti suite à une information fournie par un de ses amis nains de Naïm comme quoi une troupe de nains venant de Dwargon se dirigeait vers Taërion. Umar a supposé que son père avait eu vent de sa présence et souhaitait le retrouver. En fait, il anticipait cela depuis la mission qu'il avait confiée à nos amis : le fait de donner l'anneau à Annela aurait fait savoir à son père qu'il était toujours en vie. Il est donc parti au sud, et a indiqué à Paracelse qu'il allait sans doute se rendre à Zebûl, ville secrète des Gnomes au sud des Montagnes Sanguines. Par contre, il ne craignait pas pour sa vie, donc il est peu probable qu'il ait été très prudent. 

Paracelse a redirigé la troupe de nains vers le Nord grâce à une illusion très réaliste d'une compagne délaissée d'Umar. Par contre, la silhouette encapuchonnée, qu'il soupçonne d'être une elfe noire, semble plus subtile et accrocheuse. Il essaiera de la retarder s'il le peut, mais sans garanties...

Après cette rencontre décisive, nos personnages se préparent à reprendre la route, mais Sküm, impressionné par la discipline des moines antoniens et se souvenant des recommandations de Frère Sébaste à Naïm demande à Loàg s’il peut rejoindre le monastère. Celui-ci, après avoir demandé pourquoi et compris le risque encouru accepte néanmoins. Sküm quitte donc à contrecœur nos amis pour ne pas risquer que sa condition maudite cause de nouveaux malheurs. N’ayant pas d’usage pour celle-ci, nos héros décident d’ailleurs de laisser à Sküm l’épée de Varnon. 

Du coup, Garwin, qui a lui à cœur de prendre rapidement ses "fonctions" de Chevalier de Llambeth propose de retourner seul auprès du Baron pour le prévenir de l’affliction de Sküm et du "report" de sa cérémonie d’intronisation.


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaires sur "Sur la piste d'Umar"*

Cette aventure s'est terminée par le départ de deux personnages, pour des raisons similaires : Chloé, qui joue Sküm, était enceinte de huit mois et demi, et la femme de Denis, qui joue Garwin, était aussi enceinte de huit mois et demi. Les personnages rejoindront la campagne dans un futur indéterminé. En attendant, il ne reste que trois personnages, ce qui modifie un peu la dynamique du groupe. En particulier, le départ de Sküm les rend extrèmement moins efficaces en combat...

*Les Moines Antoniens :* Les moines antoniens ne suivent pas un culte, mais une philosophie, édictée par le philosophe Anton, qui vécut il y a environ 350 années. Anton professait que l'accomplissement de soi ne pouvait se faire qu'à l'intérieur de soi-même, et qu'avant de pouvoir embrasser le monde, il fallait connaître la paix intérieure. Ses positions controversées à l'égard des religieux voulaient aussi que, sans nier l'existence des Dieux, Anton remette en cause leur implication quotidienne dans la vie des mortels. Cette position lui valut les foudres de diverses églises, et Anton finit par disparaître, nul ne sait comment. Ses enseignements monastiques eurent pour conséquence l'émergence de monastères non religieux, dits Antoniens. Ceux-ci sont rares mais les moines qui les composent sont parmis les plus accomplis.


----------



## Sammael99

*Lecteurs ?*

Est-ce que mes pauvres lecteurs auraient été emportés par les terribles serviteurs d'Evancthe pour pourrir à jamais dans les profondes oubliettes du Donjon d'Argûnn ?

Y A QUELQU'UN ?

Quelqu'un

quelq'un

quelq...


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 8 : Les Thermes de Menastyr (Première Partie)*

*Introduction :*

C’est donc à trois, Yjir, Cendres et Erasmus, qu’en ce 38 Vénèze pluvieux nos héros reprennent la route pour le sud. La logique géographique voudrait qu’on vise la côte directement en allant sur Port Faucon, mais la forêt d’Argûnn se tient, sombre et inquiétante, entre nos héros et la mer. Il est peu probable qu’Umar soit passé par là, donc il est plus sensé de suivre les sentiers qui contournent la forêt et qui sont aujourd’hui utilisés pour le commerce et donc bien tracés. Nos héros n’en restent pas moins prudents, car ils se savent potentiellement suivis par l’étrange « elfe noire ». Erasmus, qui n'a pas oublié sa confrontation avec cette dernière, est nerveux et demande régulièrement à Korg, son corbeau, de surveiller les environs… mais à part une caravane de marchands à 5 ou 6 heures de marche derrière le groupe, le familier ne remarque rien de particulier.

Le premier soir venu, une fois leur campement établi, Erasmus et Yjir décident qu'il est temps de révéler à Cendres l'intégralité de leurs aventures depuis leur découverte du tombeau de Varnon… A la fin de son récit Yjir demande à son tour à Cendres de raconter comment elle est entrée au sein de la Garde Pourpre. Celle-ci raconte donc sa terrible histoire, l’origine de son étrange apparence et de sa connaissance des lycanthropes. 

Après plusieurs jours de chevauchée, le soir tombant sur le second jour du mois de Merise, nos trois compères arrivent à Tlemsy, petite bourgade autrefois réputée pour son activité minière. Une certaine agitation semble régner dans le bourg, et la présence de nombreux soldats en armes, portant blason du Baron d'Argûnn, intrigue fort nos amis. Ceux-ci, quelque peu fatigués, espérant obtenir des informations relatives au passage d'Umar dans les environs, décident de faire halte pour la nuit à l'auberge du Tamis. Nombre de chercheurs d'or poussiéreux, appelés « miniers »  se trouvent dans la salle principale, et leurs discussions tonitruantes entrecoupées de francs éclats de rires confèrent au lieu une atmosphère chaleureuse et accueillante. 

Derrière son comptoir, un homme de grande stature avec une barbe bien fournie, répondant au nom de Carm, les accueille. Légèrement embarrassé, celui-ci leur annonce qu'il ne lui reste qu'une seule chambre avec deux lits…mais que si cela ne les gêne pas, il peut leur installer un troisième matelas pour moitié prix ! Le groupe accepte cette proposition et en profite pour demander à leur hôte s'il n'aurait pas souvenir d'avoir récemment vu par ici un nain accompagné d'un moine antonien… Effectivement, l'aubergiste se souvient vaguement d'un nain correspondant à la description. Il leur indique d'ailleurs que celui-ci s’est rendu à la Taverne du Minier et que sans doute Reynault, le videur dudit tripot, pourrait leur donner plus d'informations à son sujet.

Après avoir avalé une bonne omelette aux herbes et aux champignons, nos trois amis se rendent donc à la Taverne du Minier. Là, ils apprennent d'un minier loquace que Reynault est parti depuis près de trois semaines à la tête de la fameuse expédition de sauvetage… Nos amis font une mine intriguée et, constatant qu’ils ne sont pas au courant de ce dont il parle, le mineur leur explique qu'il y a peu une bande de brigands a attaqué de nuit un quartier du bourg et qu'ils ont emmené de force une vingtaine d'hommes, de femmes et d'enfants avec eux… Sans doute des trafiquants d'esclaves ! Prévenu, le Baron a certes dépêché sur place une compagnie de soldats, mais apparemment les brigands opèrent depuis les terres de la baronnie de Razem. Aussi, pour des raisons diplomatiques les soldats ont reçu pour ordre de ne pas franchir la frontière.

Le minier leur raconte que révolté, Reynault, lui même autrefois soldat, décida de monter une expédition avec quelques volontaires - dont un nain qui répond à peu près à la description d'Umar - pour porter secours aux captifs, mais que depuis on est sans nouvelles Depuis trop longtemps, sans doute, pour que cela ne présage quoi que ce soit de bon...

Cherchant désormais à savoir dans quelle direction l'expédition est partie, Yjir apprend d'un autre minier un peu ivre que celui-ci a remarqué dernièrement un campement inhabituel à quelques jours de marche de Tlemsy dans les contreforts des Sanguines. Il s’agit des ruines abandonnées des anciens thermes de Menastyr, non loin du hameau d'Elm, dans la baronnie de Razem. L’homme dit y avoir vu des traces de vie, un feu, des silhouettes, qui laissent présager qu’il pourrait s’agir du repère des brigands. L’homme ayant divulgué les mêmes informations à l’expédition, il est probable que c’est là que ce soient rendue l’expédition. Satisfaits des informations ainsi recueillies, nos compères retournent dans leur chambre à l'auberge du Tamis pour s'y reposer.

Le lendemain matin, encore engourdi par cette bonne nuit de sommeil, Erasmus est agréablement réveillé par la douce chaleur d'un rayon de soleil matinal sur son visage… En ouvrant les yeux, il constate que la couche d'Yjir est vide. Comme à son habitude, le druide est vraisemblablement parti avec son loup faire une promenade au cours de laquelle, à ses dires, il "communie" avec les forces de la Nature… « C'est bien beau, mais tout cela ne vaut pas un bon grimoire », pense le gnome en s'asseyant confortablement sur son lit tout en commençant déjà à réfléchir aux sortilèges qui pourraient lui être utile aujourd'hui…

Soudain, un léger bruit fait sursauter Erasmus, mais celui-ci pousse rapidement un soupir de soulagement mêlé d'agacement en constatant qu'il s'agit simplement de Cendres qui, encore agenouillée, vient de souffler une bougie tout en remettant autour de son cou son médaillon à l'effigie de la Déesse Mezrâ. Patiemment, le gnome attend que l'elfe quitte la chambre, pour se replonger - enfin tranquille !- dans son livre de sorts…

Peu après, tous trois se retrouvent dans la salle commune de l'auberge. Yjir leur apprend qu'en discutant ce matin dans la rue avec quelques soldats et badauds, il a appris quelques détails complémentaires : les brigands étaient un petite vingtaine et parmi eux se trouvait un demi-orc aux pouvoirs magiques… Yjir ajoute alors, le ton plus grave, que plusieurs témoins mentionnent une autre créature humanoïde, puissante, avec de longues griffes, un ogre selon certains, qui aurait mis à elle seule hors de combat une dizaine de miliciens… Fait étrange, cette créature semblait insensible aux attaques des gardes ! 

Cette nouvelle provoque une hochement de la tête d'Erasmus et un soupir de la part de Cendres, car sur la base de cette description, tous pensent avoir à faire une fois de plus à un lycanthrope…ce qui signifie que la partie sera certainement plus "rude", selon l'expression d'Yjir, que d'avoir à s'occuper de simples brigands. Du coup, nos trois amis tombent rapidement d'accord sur la nécessité d'essayer de recruter quelques mercenaires.

A l'auberge du Tamis, ils entendent la conversation entre un serveur et un client, probablement un minier, qui désabusé par des mois d'efforts infructueux, parle d'abandonner sa vie de chercheur d'or… Remarquant qu'il porte une épée longue au côté, Yjir et Erasmus l'abordent et lui proposent de se joindre à eux moyennant une solde honorable. Apprenant qu'honorable signifie 5 barons d'or par jour, les yeux de l'homme, qui se présente sous le nom de Perm, s'illuminent. Ayant noté cette réaction, Cendres qui était restée en retrait, s'adresse à Yjir en sylvain :

"- Cet homme ne m'inspire pas confiance : ce n'est pas par conviction qu'il nous accompagne mais par simple appât du gain. Il s'enfuira dès que le danger sera fera sentir..."

Croisant alors le regard étrange de l'elfe, le visage de l'homme trahit une certaine fascination mêlée de crainte. Sans détacher son regard de Cendres, il accepte les conditions d'Yjir : une paie de 5 barons d’or au moment du départ et le reste au retour. Erasmus, le bousculant un peu pour attirer son attention, lui demande également s'il ne connaîtrait pas d'autres personnes susceptibles de se joindre à eux. Perm répond aussitôt que ses 2 anciens associés, Atos et Liam seront sans doute comme lui intéressés par la proposition.

Rendez-vous est donc donné à midi devant l'Auberge du Tamis. Après avoir fait un peu plus connaissance autour d'un bon repas, l'ensemble de la troupe se met en route en direction des anciens thermes, dans les montagnes Sanguines… Inquiète quant à l’aptitude au combat de leurs recrues, et donc de leur chance de survie, Cendres leur propose quotidiennement pendant le voyage une séance d'entraînement à laquelle seul Perm, toujours fasciné par l'elfe, accepte de prendre part.

Après deux bonnes journées de voyage, au soir du 6 Merise, nos amis arrivent enfin au village d'Elm. « Village » se révèle être même un bien grand mot, car il n'y a là en fait que quelques bâtiments, trois fermes tout au plus. Un paysan suspicieux, interrogé par Yjir, leur indique la direction des ruines tout en  précisant qu'il n'y a rien de bon là-bas, que ce lieu est hanté par des esprits…

Ces nouvelles précisions ne semblent pas rassurer les trois mercenaires qui se jettent mutuellement des regards inquiets. Après qu'Yjir a remercié le paysan en lui donnant une pièce d'argent, la troupe se met de nouveau en route. Chevauchant ensemble, Cendres et Erasmus se demandent si les habitants d'Elm ne pourraient pas être des complices plus ou moins forcés de la bande de brigands. Erasmus décide donc de demander à Korg de surveiller si personne ne quitte le hameau pour aller prévenir les brigands. De retour le soir au campement, Korg signale que tout est resté calme au village et que personne n'en est sorti.

Autour du feu de camp, les trois mercenaires décident de mettre les choses au point : ils sont venus pour se battre contre des brigands certes, mais uniquement contre des brigands ; il est donc hors de question pour eux d'affronter l'ogre ou quelque autre créature surnaturelle ! Yjir, après avoir jeté un coup d'œil à Erasmus et à Cendres, rassure les trois hommes en affirmant qu'il n'y a pas de problème et que c'était bien compris comme cela.

Le lendemain matin, nos amis décident de continuer leur progression dans la montagne, à couvert, en dehors des sentiers, pour éviter d'être repéré par d'éventuels guetteurs. La journée de marche est harassante mais se déroule sans encombre. 

Le lendemain, le ciel est couvert, mais la journée de marche plus courte puisque nos amis décident d’approcher des thermes de nuit. Du coup, alors qu’il s’estiment à une petite heure de marche, la troupe décide de faire halte. 

Pendant leur repos, un cri lointain, proprement terrifiant déchire le silence de la montagne… Les chevaux, fermement attachés, sont subitement pris de panique et tirent violemment sur leurs liens avec l'énergie du désespoir mais sans parvenir à se libérer… Œil de nuit détale ventre à terre, la queue entre les jambes… Liam et Atos pris de panique s'enfuient à leur tour en hurlant de terreur… Erasmus se retrouve tétanisé, les mains crispées sur son livre de sorts, tandis que Cendres, blanche comme un linge, le front en sueur, s'agenouille en serrant le médaillon de Mezrâ pour ne pas céder à l'envie de s'enfuir en courant…

Seuls Yjir et Perm parviennent à garder leur sang froid et, levant les yeux vers le sommet d'une montagne, ils distinguent au loin, volant dans le ciel une forme noire qui rapidement disparaît dans les nuages qui commencent à s'amonceler… Ce n'est qu'à l'arrivée d'une petite pluie froide, que l'ensemble de la troupe reprend ses esprits et se décide à rompre le silence pesant qui s'est maintenant abattu sur la montagne. 

Tous s'interrogent sur l'origine de ce cri. Perm, évoque alors des histoires qui circulent entre miniers d'un Dragon qui aurait établi sa tanière dans les montagnes Sanguines… « Mais bon », ajoute-t-il comme pur se rassurer, « ce ne sont que des histoires de miniers saouls cherchant à se faire remarquer »... Peu de temps après, Œil-de-Nuit refait craintivement son apparition. Par contre, personne dans la troupe ne se fait d’illusion sur un éventuel retour de Liam et d’Atos.


----------



## Rousing Fox

> Est-ce que mes pauvres lecteurs auraient été emportés par les terribles serviteurs d'Evancthe pour pourrir à jamais dans les profondes oubliettes du Donjon d'Argûnn ?




<FX : voix d'outre-tombe>
Oui, je te lis encore
</FX>

Désolé, j'étais au Kenya depuis une semaine, donc je ne suivais plus l'histoire. Mais elle est tjs aussi intéressante, continue, je suis revenu et tjs motivé pour lire la suite


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> Désolé, j'étais au Kenya depuis une semaine, donc je ne suivais plus l'histoire. Mais elle est tjs aussi intéressante, continue, je suis revenu et tjs motivé pour lire la suite  *




Au Kenya !

S*laud !!!



Merci pour les encouragements. Je mets à jour quelques cartes avant la suite.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Au Kenya !
> 
> S*laud !!!
> 
> *




Et dire que je suis payé pour aller me promener dans des endroits comme ça 
Ouarf, j'adore faire raler les gens  

Mais continue l'histoire quand même, je ne voudrais pas te démoraliser...


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Lecteurs ?*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Est-ce que mes pauvres lecteurs auraient été emportés par les terribles serviteurs d'Evancthe pour pourrir à jamais dans les profondes oubliettes du Donjon d'Argûnn ?
> 
> Y A QUELQU'UN ?
> 
> Quelqu'un
> 
> quelq'un
> 
> quelq... *




Meme si je n'ecris pas, je suis ici et je lis ton histoire tous les jours!


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Re: Lecteurs ?*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meme si je n'ecris pas, je suis ici et je lis ton histoire tous les jours! *




Je sais bien, Horacio 

Ca fait juste plaisir d'entendre un echo de temps en temps 

Tout de suite, la suite :


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 8 : Les Thermes de Menastyr (Part II)*

Le soir arrive et la pluie tombe toujours. La troupe silencieuse se remet alors en marche. Arrivée en vue des ruines, Cendres, accompagnée d'Œil-de-Nuit, s'approche discrètement de ce qui fut sans doute autrefois l'entrée des thermes, constituée d'un porche dont la porte principale ainsi qu'une des deux ailes sont en ruine. Là, à l'abri, deux brigands montent la garde devant une porte fermée, en se réchauffant autour d'un feu. Cendres remarque immédiatement que l'un d'entre eux porte un cor en bandoulière, sans doute pour donner l'alerte… Prudente, Cendres retourne sur ses pas informer ses compagnons de la situation afin de décider ensemble d'une stratégie.

Ils décident d’essayer d’éliminer sans bruit les deux gardes. Sereine, Cendres porte le médaillon de Mezrâ à son front puis à ses lèvres et murmure la prière des Gardes Pourpres avant le combat "Nié Dié, Mezrâ, Nié Dié!" ("pas aujourd'hui, Mezrâ, pas aujourd'hui!"). Elle remet ensuite son médaillon sous son armure et encoche une flèche dans son arc. Après avoir donné son arbalète à Perm, Erasmus se concentre et vérifie une dernière fois où sont rangés les composants indispensables pour lancer les sorts qu'il a préparés. Quant à Yjir, impassible sous la pluie, il caresse doucement la fourrure d'Œil-de-Nuit en attendant les autres. Sans bruit, Cendres et Perm, suivis de près par Erasmus s'approchent des ruines par la gauche tandis qu'Yjir et Oeil de Nuit se faufilent par la droite.

Soudain c'est l'assaut, Cendres surgit et décoche une flèche qui touche en plein torse le possesseur du cor. Dans la précipitation Perm, qui devait lui porter le coup de grâce avec l'arbalète, manque totalement sa cible. Maugréant contre l'amateurisme de leur recrue, Erasmus décide de rattraper le coup en récitant une brève incantation : l'homme au cor se met alors subitement à cligner étrangement des yeux, comme hébété. Yjir et Oeil de nuit en profitent pour se ruer sur le deuxième brigand, qui, alerté par les incantations d'Erasmus, réussi à les esquiver tous deux.

Cendres profitant de la stupeur magique dans lequel est plongé l'homme au cor lui décoche une deuxième flèche. Celui-ci s'écroule aussitôt, touché en plein cœur. Perm pose alors l'arbalète et dégaine son épée pour aller prêter main forte à Yjir. Mais avant même qu'il n'arrive à sa hauteur, Yjir a déjà neutralisé avec son bâton le deuxième brigand d'un enchaînement rapide de coups mortels.

Peu après, la porte de l'aile nord du bâtiment s'ouvre lentement laissant place à un homme visiblement encore à moitié endormi qui commence à maugréer : « vous pouvez pas faire un peu moins de bruit vous deux… » Apercevant alors Yjir et Perm tirer les cadavres des deux gardes pour les dissimuler dans les ruines de l’aile sud, l'homme laisse sa phrase en suspens, la bouche ouverte !

Profitant de l'effet de surprise Cendres lui décoche une flèche qui lui transperce l'épaule gauche. L'impact l'ayant fait reculer, l'homme referme aussitôt la porte dans un réflexe de survie, tout en s'écriant : "ALEEEEEEEEERTE !!!".  Erasmus entonne alors une nouvelle incantation et aussitôt la porte qui venait de se refermer s'ouvre toute seule. Cendre s'approche alors avec prudence, l'arc bandé, bientôt escortée par Perm qui a récupéré son arbalète.

La porte ouvre sur un couloir donnant sur trois pièces fermées par des portes. Grâce à l'intervention rapide d'Erasmus, Cendres a eu le temps d'apercevoir l'homme blessé se réfugier dans la première pièce à droite. Quelques secondes passent, et soudain deux brigands surgissent de la porte à gauche au fond du couloir. Avant même que le premier ne puisse charger, une flèche et un carreau le transpercent, et il s’écroule, mort. Gêné par le corps de son camarade, le deuxième écope à son tour une flèche dans la cuisse et s'effondre contre le mur en hurlant de douleur. 

A ce moment la porte du fond à droite s'entrouvre et une autre silhouette imposante pointe le doigt vers Cendres en murmurant quelques salamalecs, bientôt suivis d’un juron constatant l’absence d’effet... Œil-de-Nuit, sentant la menace, se précipite dans le couloir à l'attaque de la silhouette. Profitant de la diversion ainsi créée le brigand blessé crie à l'attention de ses camarades de sortir par l'autre côté ! Réagissant au quart de tour, Yjir et Erasmus décident de contourner le bâtiment chacun par un côté différent.

L'imposante silhouette du mage et le loup ayant roulé-boulé hors de vue à l’intérieur de la pièce du fond, Cendres ordonne au brigand blessé dans le couloir de se rendre et de jeter son épée. Ce qu'il fait aussitôt en levant bien haut les mains. De son côté Erasmus aperçoit plusieurs brigands qui tentent de se joindre au combat en sortant par les hautes fenêtres du bâtiment. Aussitôt, trois projectiles lumineux partent de ses mains pour se diriger avec une trajectoire parfaite sur les brigands qui poussent des cris de douleurs et de surprises avant de retomber à l'intérieur du bâtiment,  paniqués. Fier de sa prestation, Erasmus ne peut contenir un sourire de satisfaction.

Dans le couloir, Cendres et Perm s'approchent du brigand qui s'est rendu et qui crie maintenant à ses camardes d'en faire autant. A ce moment Œil-de-Nuit surgit en trombe dans le couloir et tout en grondant férocement se précipite dehors. Intriguée, Cendres jette un rapide coup d'œil dans la pièce et comprend que le mage qui s'y trouvait à vraisemblablement sauté par la fenêtre pour s'échapper. Elle se dirige alors, toujours suivie par Perm vers l'autre pièces où 5 brigands en tenue de nuit s'empressent de jeter leurs armes en signe de reddition.

Au moment où Yjir arrive sur le côté du bâtiment à l'intérieur de la cour principale des thermes, il remarque qu'une silhouette se dessine dans l’encadrement d’une des fenêtres de l’aile nord. Il se plaque alors contre le mur et aperçoit le brigand qui avait ouvert la porte et donné l’alerte qui atterrit juste devant lui. Si l'homme parvient en désespoir de cause à esquiver les premiers assauts d'Yjir, à peine relâche-t-il sa garde pour recouvrer son souffle, qu'il s'écroule, la mâchoire fracassée et le crâne fendu par le lourd bâton du druide. 

Mais Yjir n'a pas même le temps de se redresser qu'il pousse à son tour un vif cri de douleur en sentant la lame d'une dague s'enfoncer profondément dans son dos ! Etourdi par le coup, Yjir vacille et pose un genou à terre… Il distingue alors à côté de lui un demi-orc. Et quelle n'est pas sa stupeur quant il lui semble reconnaître Sküm ! Profitant de la faiblesse passagère d'Yjir, le demi-orc s'éloigne rapidement en criant « K’grash ! A l'aide ! » Dans la nuit, un grognement étrange fait écho à cet appel…

A ce moment Œil-de-Nuit sortant de la tour arrive à la rescousse de son maître, mais trop tard, car la silhouette du demi-orc, alors que ce dernier achève une nouvelle incantation, devient évanescente puis invisible. Le loup désorienté, ne parvenant pas à localiser le mage, revient les sens en alerte à côté de son maître. Soudain Œil de Nuit se met à gronder, le regard braqué dans l'obscurité… 

Yjir, reprenant ses esprits perçoit vaguement au loin une créature de stature imposante approcher en poussant d'étrange grognement… Erasmus arrivant à ce moment auprès d'Yjir voit ce dernier poser une main sur le sol et parler doucement aux plantes dans une langue étrange. Immédiatement des ronces se mettent à pousser, créant une véritable barrière d'épines entre la créature et eux.

Cendres et Perm qui ont pris soin de ligoter et assommer les prisonniers arrivent à leur tour en renfort. L'elfe et le gnome, grâce à leur vision nocturne, sont les premiers à voir clairement la créature s'enchevêtrer dans les ronces. Mais la force de la créature est telle qu'elle arrive tout de même à progresser lentement vers le groupe. Cendres décoche immédiatement une flèche qui se plante dans la cuisse du monstre sans provoquer la moindre réaction de ce dernier. Intrigué, Erasmus se met à observer plus attentivement la créature et lorsqu'une deuxième flèche ne semble pas avoir beaucoup plus d'effet il s'écrie : « C'est un troll, bon sang c'est un troll !!! »

Yjir décide qu'il est plus prudent pour lui de reprendre des forces. Il s'agenouille à terre et,  plantant ses mains dans la terre, murmure une incantation : aussitôt il sent l'énergie vitale de la Nature s'écouler en lui et refermer sa blessure . Pendant ce temps, Erasmus demande à Cendres et à Perm de continuer de tirer sur la créature pour la ralentir et l'affaiblir. Néanmoins, précise-t-il, cela sera insuffisant pour la tuer, car  d'après ses connaissances seuls le feu et l'acide peuvent lui causer des blessures durables.

Fouillant frénétiquement dans les poches où sont rangés ses composants, Erasmus se met à incanter… Subitement une flèche verte lumineuse jaillit des ses mains et se dirige sur le troll qui, gêné par les ronces, n'arrive pas à l'esquiver. A peine la flèche enchantée l'a-t-elle touché qu'elle se transforme en une éclaboussure d'acide qui lui arrache un hurlement de douleur et de rage. Erasmus lance alors un vindicatif « Prends ça, saleté ! » mais à peine a-t-il finit sa phrase qu'il entend derrière lui une voie rauque qui ajoute « ...et toi, prends ça! ». Tournant alors la tête par réflexe, Erasmus pousse un juron en apercevant Sküm redevenir subitement visible et le frapper d'un puissant coup de dague dans le dos.

Immédiatement Œil-de-Nuit bondit sur le demi-orc et le fait tomber. Cendres bande son arc attendant une opportunité de tirer sans risquer de toucher le loup… Soudain un jet de flamme jaillit des mains du demi-orc qui se relève tandis qu'Œil-de-Nuit, gravement brûlé, bat en retraite. Saisissant l'occasion, Cendres décoche une flèche qui vient frapper le demi-orc au bras tandis qu'Erasmus lui assène un coup de dague dans le ventre. Le demi-orc regarde le gnome qu'il pensait avoir tué avec surprise, puis titube avant de s'écrouler, inconscient…

Pendant ce temps Yjir, ayant bien entendu les conseils du mage concernant le troll, invoque les éléments, faisant apparaître une sphère de flammes qu'il essaie de maintenir en se concentrant sur le monstre. A chaque fois que la boule de feu touche le troll ce dernier pousse un cri de rage et regarde avec encore plus de haine ces pauvres créatures dont il rêve de goûter la chair tendre…

Le demi-orc hors de combat, Erasmus, bien qu'affaibli, se presse de revenir près d'Yjir et fait apparaître à son tour une sphère de flammes. En parallèle une pluie de flèches et de carreaux s'abattent sur le troll qui continue malgré tout sa progression à travers le mur de ronces. Yjir épuisé, sa sphère de flammes disparaît, bientôt imitée par celle d'Erasmus. Inspirant profondément, Cendres prend une dernière fois le temps de bien viser et décoche une flèche qui traverse la gorge du troll de part en part… et dans un râle guttural le monstre s'effondre…

Immédiatement Yjir et Cendres se précipitent vers le corps du demi-orc qui, bien que baignant dans son sang, respire encore faiblement…Yjir lui pose alors la main sur le front en murmurant quelques mots…la respiration se fait alors plus régulière tandis que l'hémorragie s'arrête. « Bon sang, mais qu'est-ce que vous faites ! », lance Erasmus en colère : « le troll n'est pas m… » Le gnome n'a même pas le temps de finir sa phrase qu'effectivement le troll se redresse et poursuit, imperturbable, sa progression dans les ronces…

Effrayé, Perm recule… Yjir et Cendres regardent alors Erasmus qui se lance dans une incantation beaucoup plus profonde, beaucoup plus puissante que d'habitude : les yeux du gnome se teintent d'un bleu lumineux, ses cheveux se dressent sur sa tête, de faibles décharges électriques parcourent son corps, et finalement, dans un grand fracas, un éclair éblouissant jaillit en ligne droite de ses deux mains jointes en direction du troll qui s'effondre à nouveau…

Reprenant son souffle, Erasmus s'approche des autres membre du groupe et leur demande d'attiser le feu qui se trouve sous le porche pour y faire brûler le troll avant qu'il ne se régénère… Mais une fois de plus le monstre se redresse…et s'empresse d'emprunter la trouée que la puissance dévastatrice de l'éclair à ouvert à travers le mur de ronce !

Cendres demande alors aux autres de continuer à alimenter le feu. Elle jette son arc, dégaine sa rapière et s'avance seule avec détermination en direction du troll. Un duel commence. Dans un premier temps l'elfe virevoltante, parant et esquivant les assauts puissants et répétés du monstre, semble insaisissable. Cependant, le doute s'installe : à chaque fois que Cendres porte une attaque, la blessure se referme quelques instant après…

Le simple feu étant enfin devenu un véritable brasier, Yjir et Erasmus se précipitent à la rescousse de Cendres tandis que Perm reste pour continuer d'attiser les flammes … Tandis qu'Yjir vient prêter main forte à Cendres, Erasmus utilise ses dernières forces pour lancer un nouveau sortilège permettant à l'elfe de devenir encore plus rapide !

Peu à peu sous l'avalanche de coups le troll semble s'affaiblir, lorsque soudain il réussit à saisir Cendres par les deux bras ! Il commence à l'écarteler avant de la lancer violemment contre le sol. Voyant l'elfe gisant à bout de force, Yjir repense à Targedaël et se dit que cette fois il ne laissera pas un autre de ses compagnons mourir sans rien faire ! Perm pousse lui aussi un cri en voyant l'elfe tomber et, sans réfléchir, dégaine son épée en se ruant à l'attaque tel un enragé. Comme transcendés, le druide et le mercenaire assènent alors de puissants coups qui font reculer le monstre,  permettant à Erasmus d'aider Cendres à se relever !

Enfin le troll s'effondre à nouveau…rapidement tous attrapent le corps et le tirent dans le brasier…Dans un denier sursaut le troll reprend connaissance et tente de se redresser pour sortir du feu, mais Perm se rue alors sur lui pour le maintenir dans les flammes ! Sans trop y croire la troupe regarde enfin le corps du monstre se consumer.






Après avoir soigné toute la troupe, Yjir s'approche du demi-orc toujours inconscient. Après une observation attentive à la lumière du feu, si la ressemblance avec Sküm est frappante, il est maintenant évident pour tous que ce n'est pas lui… Intrigué par cette ressemblance et pensant qu'il s'agit du chef de la bande, Yjir le soigne afin de pouvoir l'interroger avec les autres prisonniers.

Les documents saisis dans la tour, ainsi que les aveux des prisonniers confirment qu'ils s'agit bien d'un trafic d'esclave et que le commanditaire est un certain Pedrus. En consultant la liste des esclaves vendus, Erasmus pousse un juron et montre à Yjir que parmi eux se trouve le nom d'Umar…

Une fois interrogé, le mage demi-orc dit s'appeler Nicoï. La troupe apprend que la ressemblance avec Sküm vient du fait qu'il s'agit de… son frère ! Les autres brigands ont été récemment engagés, suite à un combat qui aurait il y a quelques semaines décimé l’ancienne troupe de Nicoï. Nos amis supposent qu’il s’agissait de l’attaque de l’expédition de sauvetage des prisonniers qui fit des dégâts mais tourna court avec l’intervention, dévastatrice, il faut le dire, de K’grash... Quant au cri effroyable entendu la veille par les personnages, personne n’en sait plus sinon que cela arrive régulièrement...

Au petit matin, en fouillant les thermes aidés par des castors invoqués par Yjir, les cadavres de Reynault et de frère Leram, le moine qui accompagnait Umar sont retrouvés, affreusement mutilés. Nicoï attribue ces méfaits à K’grash qui, selon lui, « aimait bien jouer avec sa nourriture... » Nos amis trouvent quelques objets de valeur dans l’antre du troll : 2 fioles, un bâton de combat ouvragé qui devait être celui de Frère Leram, une paire de bottes qui si elles ont pu survivre dans la putréfaction du bassin qu’habitait le troll sont certainement enchantées et un bâtonnet de sorcier.

Pendant que Cendres et Erasmus rassemblent les diverses trouvailles afin que le gnome puisse identifier parmi eux ceux qui sont magiques, Yjir s'éloigne un peu du groupe. En effet, il croit avoir vu un peu plus loin un forme vaporeuse… 

Prudemment, il s'en approche et perçoit alors faiblement un murmure qui ressemble à une complainte. Yjir essaie de se concentrer afin de mieux percevoir de quoi il s'agit… La forme devient alors plus nette et la voix plus présente tout en restant étrangement lointaine… Yjir comprend alors qu'il s'agit du fantôme du moine ! Ce dernier a l'air surpris que le druide puisse le voir et l'entendre. Il lui demande alors que justice sereine soit rendue pour le repos de son âme… Mais la tête d'Yjir commence à lui faire mal, il n'arrive plus à se concentrer et petit à petit l'image du fantôme redevient floue avant de disparaître. Portant la main à son front en sueur, Yjir remarque que le bandeau d’Aram le Marcheur qu’il avait obtenu des lutins de Dame Lierre émet une légère chaleur...

Après quelques jours de marche, le 14 Merise pour être exact, nos amis sont de retour à Tlemsy. Ils remettent les prisonniers et les pièces à conviction aux gradés de la garnisons d’Argûnn. Après avoir consulté les documents et écouté leur récit, le capitaine des gardes leur avoue que, d'après lui, un tribunal devrait sans difficulté condamner ces gaillards à croupir dans la forteresse de Dzang. En revanche, il ne pourra pas poursuivre les commanditaires tant que ceux-ci resteront de l'autre côté de la frontière. 

Sans être explicite, le capitaine de la garnison laisse entendre qu’il soupçonne une certaine complaisance des autorités de la Baronnie de Razem concernant le trafic d’esclaves. Pour lui, il n’y a donc pas grand chose à attendre de la justice de Razem sur ce point. Nos amis lui indiquent qu’un de leurs amis ayant été vendu comme esclave par les forbans, ils se chargeront « personnellement » des commanditaires. Sur ces paroles, le capitaine esquisse un sourire montrant ainsi qu'il n'en attendait pas moins de nos héros…

Comme convenu, Yjir verse sa solde à Perm, et avec l'accord des autres, une prime conséquente (en tout, Perm touche 175 barons d’or !) pour le remercier de son courage. A la fois gêné par l'importance de la somme mais également fier de ce témoignage de respect qui lui est donné, Perm leur souhaite bonne route et leur dit qu'il compte ouvrir une auberge à Tlemsy et qu'ils y seront toujours les bienvenus.


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re: Re: Lecteurs ?*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je sais bien, Horacio
> 
> Ca fait juste plaisir d'entendre un echo de temps en temps
> 
> Tout de suite, la suite : *




Echo! Eeeeeeeccccchhoooooooooooo!


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lecteurs ?*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Echo! Eeeeeeeccccchhoooooooooooo! *


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 9 : Les bas-fonds de Razem*

L’objectif principal d’Erasmus, Yjir et Cendres reste de retrouver et de délivrer le nain Umar, qui à l’heure qu’il est a certainement été vendu à quelque entreprise véreuse ayant besoin de main d’œuvre bon marché et robuste. Quels sont les éléments dont disposent nos trois héros pour le retrouver ? Tout d’abord, un prospectus retrouvé dans les poches de l’un des esclavagistes, un certain Zérim, vantant les mérites de la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs à Razem, et portant deux noms mystérieux griffonnés dans la marge : "Sorella" et "Mestiane". Un autre nom, "Pedrus", signé en bas de la lettre qui donne rendez-vous à Nicoï "au lieu habituel" de Razem "à la date convenue" pour une nouvelle livraison de "marchandises". Enfin, grâce au carnet de comptabilité de Nicoï, le nom de l’acquéreur probable d’Umar, "Pedrus" là encore.

Les trois aventuriers décident de profiter d’un jour de repos à Tlemsy. Abrité de la pluie dans la salle bien chauffée d’une auberge simple mais confortable, ils ne sortent guère, sauf le temps qu’il faut à Cendres et à Erasmus pour constater qu’ils ne sont que dans un village de province : aucun armurier n’est en mesure de fournir à l’archère elfe les flèches de qualité qu’elle affectionne, et nul érudit suffisamment versé dans les mystères des Arcanes n’est là pour répondre aux questions du gnome magicien. Yjir, aidé de ses talents de guérisseurs enseignés par Hyoawakaee le sorcier, prodigue des soins rudimentaires entremêlés d’étranges mélopées aux accents tribaux.

C’est un groupe guéri et reposé qui reprend donc la route du Sud, le matin du 16 Merise. Pendant deux jours et demi, les trois aventuriers affrontent le froid sur la route qui, sans doute à cause des tensions politiques entre les deux baronnies, n’est guère fréquentée. A l’Est, les sommets des hautes montagnes Sanguines sont à peine visibles dans un ciel gris et bas. La neige tombe parfois, fondant dans les cheveux ou sur les lourds vêtements de laine des marcheurs, et l’humidité et la boue semblent s’infiltrer partout. Œil-de-Nuit chemine la queue basse, le poil mouillé pendant lamentablement contre ses flancs. Yjir est encore plus taciturne que d’habitude, le regard pensif et baissé. Même les gouailles combinées d’Erasmus et de son corbeau facétieux ne parviennent pas à animer le bivouac du premier soir.






Alors que l’après-midi du 18 Merise touche à sa fin, la ville de Razem apparaît enfin au fond d’une vallée. Sans fortification, elle s’étend largement et de façon désordonnée. Ce qui frappe, c’est avant tout un palais noir et imposant qui, vers le sud de la ville, semble écraser de sa présence les petites maisons colorées qui constituent l’essentiel des habitations. Quelques bâtiments un peu plus grands signalent à l’œil des voyageurs la présence de temples ou de maisons de guilde.

Au crépuscule, le groupe est perdu dans un dédale de rues animées. Les habitants, dans l’ensemble petits, basanés et aux cheveux noirs, vêtus d’atours bigarrés et fantaisistes, semblent parfaitement à l’aise dans le froid nocturne. Eclairés par des lampions qui pendent un peu partout des façades, des groupes bruyants sont engagés dans des conversations où les gestes semblent aussi importants que les mots, sinon plus. Par endroit, des chalands proposent des jeux de hasard, devant des tables branlantes où se pressent les badauds attirés par l’argent facile et les paris douteux. Yjir, au milieu de cet étalage de civilisation et de bruit, se renfrogne de plus belle. Œil-de-Nuit lance alentours des regards apeurés, pressé contre les jambes de son maître.

Se renseignant sur les possibilités d’hébergement, le groupe s’attire rapidement les services plus ou moins bénévoles d’un certain Erlak, qui les conduit à l’Auberge de Port Faucon (non sans empocher au passage une petite commission discrètement versée au comptoir par le tenancier de l’établissement). Après s’être débarrassés de leurs vêtements humides et boueux, le groupe s’attable autour d’un dîner copieux, toujours en compagnie d’Erlak. Celui-ci semble d’humeur bavarde. Il apprend aux aventuriers que le baron Van Dorn de Razem règne sur une ville où l’activité favorite des habitants est le jeu : des tournois d’éloquence aux purs jeux de hasard, en passant par les parties de Pyramides (sorte d’assemblage en trois dimensions où les adversaires empilent et imbriquent chacun à leur tour des pièces colorées aux formes compliquées), tout est sujet à pari et à spéculation. Nouar, le Dieu Joueur, fait l’objet d’un culte fervent, et dispose à Razem de son plus grand temple des Baronnies. 

Crispé, Yjir fait comprendre sans ambiguïté à Erlak qu’il désapprouve ce culte de l’argent facile. Et il se raidit plus encore lorsque Erasmus, en quête d’informations au sujet de la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs, oriente la conversation vers des sujets très sulfureux.

"- Vous ne pouviez pas mieux tomber ! s'exclame Erlak après une généreuse gorgée de bière. Razem est la ville qu'il vous faut. Son Quartier des Plaisirs est connu dans toutes les Baronnies !
- Et auriez-vous des endroits particuliers à nous conseiller ? demande Erasmus d’un ton détaché.
- Eh bien, mais, tout dépend de vos… euh… préférences, réplique Erlak avec une grimace perverse. Femmes, hommes, enfants, nous avons tout ce qu’il vous faut, ajoute-t-il sans prêter attention à Cendres qui vient de tousser dans son verre."

Un sourire malicieux s’affiche sur le visage du gnome.

"- Ma foi, mes compagnons et moi sommes un peu… touche-à-tout. N'y aurait-il pas un endroit où l'on pourrait goûter à… mille et une formes de… euh… plaisir charnel ?
- Ça alors ! s’exclame Erlak. Quelle coïncidence ! Nous avons justement un établissement qui s'appelle la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs, très réputé, et à juste titre si vous voulez mon avis. Vous trouverez forcément quelque chose à votre goût là-bas ! Sauf peut-être vous là, le tatoué…
- Non. Moi vouloir aussi aller là-bas, réplique Yjir de sa voix grave. Pour combattre Mal, homme devoir connaître Mal."

Laissant Erlak persuadé d'avoir affaires à des pigeons un peu simplets, le groupe remonte dans ses chambres sous prétexte de se changer, mais essentiellement pour y définir une stratégie. Erasmus commence par faire remarquer à tous que le nom du Baron de Razem coïncide étrangement bien avec les initiales "V.D." trouvées en signature de la lettre adressée à Morgrissa (la prêtresse vêtue de rouge qui avait dirigé la tentative de déstabilisation politique de la Baronnie de Llambeth en créant des tensions entre le Baron et les orcs). Premièrement, Morgrissa n'étant pas morte (puisqu'elle s'était enfuie à la fin du combat dans la passe au sud de la baronnie de Llambeth), elle serait sans doute capable de reconnaître aussi bien Yjir qu'Erasmus ; ne serait-elle pas à Razem, si le Baron Van Dorn était bel et bien son employeur ? 

Deuxièmement, les événements récents prennent soudain une signification plus grave : et si le Baron de Razem était décidé à déstabiliser l'ensemble des Baronnies, espérant y gagner l'indépendance pour son propre fief ? Et si, pure spéculation, Van Dorn était aussi derrière l'une des factions cherchant à s'approprier le Rubis d'Argûnn ? Son objectif serait-il carrément de prendre la place du Prince Rubis, après avoir plongé les Baronnies dans un chaos tel qu'il pourrait se présenter en sauveur, doté des pouvoirs de la Pierre Ancienne ? Est-il le personnage tirant dans l'ombre les ficelles du combat entre la Grise Guilde, l'Ordre de l'Epée de Lumière et le culte d'Ehrûn ?

Cependant, la libération d'Umar, si elle paraît bien peu de chose en regard de ces enjeux géopolitiques, n'en est pas moins urgente : les aventuriers se doivent de payer la dette d'honneur qu'ils ont auprès d'Annella la Princesse naine. Et cela passe par une visite à la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs. Comment s'y prendre ?

"- Nous tout simplement demander Sorella et Mestiane. Une fois nous être coin tranquille avec elles, nous interroger, propose Yjir.
- Euh… certes, hésite Cendres. Mais comment vais-je pouvoir…
- Erasmus et moi demander Sorella pour nous deux. Toi demander Mestiane pour toi."

Les yeux d'Erasmus s'éclairent à l'idée de ce subterfuge scabreux, et Korg part dans un caquètement étrange qui pourrait passer pour un rire. Le visage balafré de l'elfe rougit légèrement et prend une moue embarrassée. "S'il le faut", dit pourtant Cendres, "je veux bien faire le nécessaire. Allons-y vite, et finissons-en."

Toujours conduit par Erlak, le groupe quitte donc l'Auberge de Port Faucon en direction du Quartier des Plaisirs. La pluie tombe toujours abondamment, et des ruisseaux nauséabonds se forment dans les ruelles. Erasmus a choisi de s'acheter une large ombrelle avant de quitter l'hôtel, et Cendres s'abrite sous son capuchon. Erlak patauge en tête, l'idée des commissions qu'il va toucher en emmenant le groupe dans divers établissements le consolant largement des désagréments de la pluie.

"- Je vous propose un petit tour dans le Quartier des Joueurs, annonce-t-il par-dessus son épaule. Vous ne pouvez pas manquer ça. De toute façon, c'est sur le chemin, et il est encore un peu tôt pour le Quartier des Plaisirs"

Se laissant guider, le groupe arrive bientôt devant la Maison du Jeu de Tête. A l'intérieur, dans une vaste salle plutôt silencieuse, des dizaines de joueurs se concentrent sur des casse-tête individuels, se livrent à des parties de Pyramides ou d'Echecs, ou parient à voix basse sur le résultat de tel ou tel match. Curieux, mais pressé, le groupe se contente de déambuler de table en table en regardant les joueurs, la plupart du temps sans rien comprendre aux règles des parties en cours. Un employé se propose de leur expliquer les Pyramides, et Erasmus lui promet qu'ils reviendront plus tard. 

Avant de partir, cependant, chaque aventurier laisse dans une urne un papier proposant un thème pour le tournoi d'éloquence qui se tiendra prochainement ("l'esclavage" pour Erasmus, "connaître le vice pour mieux le combattre" pour Yjir, et "nécessité de réglementer l'usage de la Magie" pour Cendres). Un tirage au sort aura lieu le lendemain, avec un petit gain pour la personne dont le thème aura été sélectionné.

Impatients, les aventuriers pressent Erlak de les conduire vers la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs. Ils arrivent donc peu après dans le Quartier des Plaisirs, où la débauche s'étale avec complaisance dans les rues. Sous des enseignes très suggestives et des lampions criards, s'abritant de la pluie sous les balcons ou les colombages, des foules de prostituées peinturlurées aguichent les passants. Des rabatteurs, indiquant avec frénésie des portes masquées par des rideaux, invitent qui veut l'entendre à entrer et assouvir tous ses fantasmes, même les plus fous. 

Des individus plus discrets circulent parmi les groupes, proposant champignons hallucinogènes et potions extatiques. Les odeurs refoulées par les égouts saturés se mêlent aux parfums capiteux et orientaux des maisons closes, à la sueur des passants et aux relents d'alcool. Yjir, le visage fermé et résolu, avance sans se laisser distraire ; Cendres a les lèvres pincées et se sent très repérable dans sa tenue de la Garde Pourpre ; Erasmus, sous son ombrelle ruisselante, promène un regard curieux sur ce décor surréaliste.

"- Nous y voilà, annonce soudain Erlak. C'est le bâtiment à trois étages, là. Bon, c'est pas que j'm'ennuie avec vous, mais votre vie privée ne regarde que vous, et puis, pour être franc, c'est un peu cher pour moi là-dedans. Je vous laisse. De toute façon je reviens régulièrement à l'Auberge, donc on se voit là-bas."

Les trois amis lèvent alors les yeux sur une sorte de pagode aux façades peintes en jaune. L'eau de pluie ruisselle sur ses toits multiples aux coins recourbés. Sur des balcons plus ou mois abrités et éclairés par des lanternes rouges, des couples à moitié nus s'enlacent, des femmes en robes évanescentes et suggestives jettent des regards langoureux sur les passants en contrebas. Un vague parfum d'encens et de la musique lascive s'échappent de l'entrée, masquée par un rideau de soie dorée. Tandis qu'Erasmus glousse d'impatience, Yjir et Cendres contemplent la bâtisse comme un bœuf contemplerait un abattoir. Ils échangent un bref regard, comme pour confirmer leur résolution d'aller jusqu'au bout, et s'avancent vers cet antre de la luxure.

Sans être orgiaque, la scène qui s'offre à leurs yeux à l'intérieur n'en est pas moins empreinte de libertinage. La salle est plongée dans une fumée parfumée et suffocante. Vautrés sur des canapés ou des coussins, des couples échangent des baisers coquins et des caresses. Des serveuses en sous-vêtements proposent des boissons aux couleurs étranges. Au milieu de la pièce, derrière un bar circulaire, une matrone outrageusement maquillée règne sur son monde décadent, telle une araignée ventrue au milieu de sa toile. Indécis, des flaques d'eau se formant à leurs pieds, les trois aventuriers se tiennent sur le pas de la porte.

Une jeune personne s'avance en souriant, sentant le besoin de vaincre ce rempart de timidité.

"- Bienvenue dans la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs, messeigneurs. Entrez, et dites-moi comment nous pouvons vous satisfaire. Ici, tous les fantasmes deviennent réalité. Quels qu'ils soient, ajoute-t-elle d'un air de conspirateur.
- Euh… Qui être dame derrière table ? demande Yjir.
- Vous faîtes sans doute allusion à Maîtresse Aïcha, répond la jeune fille en haussant un sourcil. Elle n'est pas… euh… disponible, c'est elle qui dirige la maison.
- Allons, allons, rentrons dans le vif du sujet, interrompt Erasmus en se frottant les mains. Mon ami et moi avons entendu parler d'une certaine Sorella… Un petit exercice à trois ne l'effraie pas, j'espère ?"

Yjir jette un coup d'œil horrifié au gnome, mais reprend bien vite sa contenance.

"- Je ne pense pas que cela lui déplaira, dit la jeune fille en masquant un sourire étrange. Je vais voir si elle est libre. Et vous, gente Dame ? Un beau corps musclé ?
- Euh… Je… En fait, à vrai dire…, balbutie Cendres… Je préférerais… euh… une certaine Mestiane. Si elle est là, bien sûr.
- Ah, je vois. Pas de problème, je reviens tout de suite"

Peu de temps après, une femme à l'air timide, blonde aux yeux clairs, descend les escaliers et se rapproche de Cendres.

"- Bonjour, je suis Mestiane. Vous m'avez demandée ? Venez, allons nous installer à l'étage, nous serons plus… confortables."

L'elfe suit la prostituée dans les escaliers. Derrière les portes closes, des cris, des soupirs et des rires se font entendre. Mestiane entre enfin dans une petite chambre coquettement mais sobrement meublée, ferme la porte derrière Cendres, et commence à se déshabiller. Avant d'en voir trop, l'aventurière l'arrête d'un geste, et explique qu'elle est seulement intéressée par des renseignements. Mais l'interrogatoire tourne court ; la jeune femme n'a jamais entendu parlé de "Pedrus" et ne veut pas perdre son temps avec un faux client. L'elfe abandonne vite et retourne dans la salle principale.

Pendant ce temps, Yjir et Erasmus vivent des aventures autrement plus extrêmes. Sorella se révèle être une rousse vêtue de cuir noir, format lutteuse de foire. Armée d'un fouet à pointes, elle conduit les deux hommes dans une salle aux murs capitonnés, aboyant sèchement ses ordres. Lorsqu'il s'avère que ses services spéciaux sont en fait dispensables pour le moment, la dominatrice devient encore plus désagréable et inquiétante. Certes, elle se souvient d'un "Zérim", une espèce de lopette douillette (d'après elle), mais refuse d'en dire plus. Avant que la discussion ne se transforme en bataille rangée, les deux compagnons prennent congé en reviennent à leur tour dans la salle d'entrée.

Bredouilles, donc, mais pas encore à court de ressources. Pendant qu'Erasmus veut lui aussi interroger Mestiane (après tout, Cendres a oublié de mentionner le nom de Zérim), Yjir se dirige courageusement vers la grosse Aïcha derrière son comptoir.

"Aô, dit-il en guise de salut.
- Bonsoir, réplique la maquerelle en plissant ses lèvres sur-maquillées en un sourire vulgaire. Qu'est-ce que tu veux mon joli ?
- Moi vouloir femme, affirme Yjir.
- Ah, eh bien, il n'y a que l'embarras du choix, ici !
- Non, moi chercher femme euh… permanente, reprend Yjir à voix basse. Quoi moi devoir faire si moi vouloir… acheter femme ?
- Ah mais ce n'est pas possible, mon coco. L'esclavage est interdit, tu devrais le savoir. On ne fait pas cela dans cette maison !
- Oui, oui, moi comprendre. Mais si moi VRAIMENT vouloir acheter femme, comment moi devoir faire ? insiste Yjir en glissant quelques pièces d'or sur la table. Moi riche, moi beaucoup argent. Moi prêt à payer très cher pour esclave…"

La maquerelle s'éclaircit la gorge, regarde autour d'elle d'un air gêné, puis se penche vers l'homme tatoué.

"- A vrai dire, je connais bien un type qui traite dans ce genre de combines, murmure-t-elle. Il s'appelle Elb, et on peut le voir à l'Auberge du Baron dans le quartier des Joueurs. Mais ça risque de ne pas être gratuit, mon petit père…
- Moi prêt à payer BEAUCOUP, surenchérit Yjir, en espérant qu'Aïcha ira prévenir le type en question.
- Oui, oui, d'accord, j'ai compris. Bon, inutile de nous attarder sur le sujet, bonhomme. Oublie notre conversation, ou alors tu n'en retiens que le fait que moi j'n'ai rien à voir dans ce genre de trucs, compris ?
- Aô, conclut Yjir avant de revenir s'asseoir auprès de Cendres."

Erasmus, lui, est allé louer les services de Mestiane, et en guise d'interrogatoire, a commencé par effectivement en profiter. Ce n'est qu'une fois satisfait d'en avoir eu pour ses pièces d'argent qu'il mentionne à la jeune femme le nom de "Zérim". Bingo ! elle s'en souvient. Il venait parfois avec un ami, un certain "Nârm". Et il y avait un autre type, grand et pâle, allure inquiétante, aux longs cheveux très noirs, qui les accompagnait parfois. Zérim était un habitué de Mestiane, jusqu'à ce que, sans doute sous l'influence du type bizarre, il ne commence à fréquenter Sorella. Ses visites se sont alors espacées, et d'ailleurs il a complètement disparu de la circulation depuis quelque temps. Elle suppose que, si Erasmus veut le trouver, il peut demander de ses nouvelles à son copain Nârm, qui est un pilier de l'Auberge du Sharque.

Les trois amis sortent enfin de la Maison des Mille-et-Un Plaisirs, contents de respirer de l'air frais. Si la rue semble plus active que jamais, il s'est au moins arrêté de pleuvoir. Après une brève concertation, décision est prise d'aller directement à l'Auberge du Sharque, qui n'est qu'à quelques minutes à pied.

L'auberge est un véritable coupe-gorge. L'arrivée des trois aventuriers plonge instantanément la salle dans un profond silence. La lumière est faible, le plafond bas, le sol couvert de sciure de bois imprégnée de tâches suspectes. De derrière leurs chopes de bière, des mines patibulaires inspectent les nouveaux arrivants des pieds à la tête. Instinctivement, la main de Cendres se pose sur la garde de sa rapière, et Yjir serre un peu plus fort son bâton. Même Korg reste silencieux, dardant son regard sinistre à droite et à gauche en secs mouvements de tête.

Ayant repéré une table au fond, Erasmus s'engage courageusement dans la salle. La tension est brisée comme par magie et les conversations reprennent doucement. Dès que les trois amis sont assis, l'aubergiste fait son apparition, et d'un grognement indique qu'il est prêt à prendre les commandes.

"- Trois ales, demande le gnome, faisant taire Yjir d'un froncement de sourcil quand celui-ci s'apprête à protester qu'il ne boit pas "d'Eau de Feu". Et quelques petits renseignements…"

Nouveau grognement et départ du tavernier. Il revient un peu plus tard avec un plateau chargé de trois chopes et d'un pichet fêlé.

"- Qu'est-ce que tu veux savoir, le gnome ?
- Nous cherchons Nârm, annonce carrément Erasmus. On nous a dit qu'il était un habitué de cette taverne."

L'aubergiste secoue négativement la tête.

"- Ouais, j'vois bien qui c'est. Mais la milice l'a chopé avant toi. Pas d'bol.
- Ah bon ? Et qu'a-t-il fait ? intervient Cendres. Où est-il en ce moment ?"

Le regard de l'aubergiste s'attarde un instant sur les cicatrices de l'elfe. Il hausse les épaules.

"- Bah, moi j'me mêle pas plus que ça des affaires de mes clients, Ma'am. Vous devriez demander au gros gars avec le grand manteau, au bar.
- Pourriez-vous lui dire que nous l'invitons à notre table, avec un verre de son choix ?"

Un moment plus tard, le gaillard en question est attablé avec les aventuriers, son cordial à la main.

"- Nârm, ouais, on était potes. Potes, notez bien, hein, pas complices. Pas pareil. Moi j'trempais pas dans ses histoires d'esclavagisme. J'lui disais qu'ça l'conduirait droit à la potence, mais bon, y gagnait bien sa vie là-d'dans alors l'a continué, voyez ?
- Où nous pouvoir trouver lui ? demande Yjir.
- Bah, au pénitencier j'imagine. Y s'est fait coincé par la milice il y a trois semaines. J'lui disais qu'ça s'terminerait comme ça un jour ou l'autre. J'lui disais. Mais l'a continué, voyez ?
- Nous voyons. Les visites sont autorisées au pénitencier ?
- C'que j'en sais, moi ? Pouvez essayer. Z'avez rien à perdre à d'mander.
- Y'a-t-il une raison particulière pour qu'il se soit fait prendre ?
- Chais pas trop. J'étais pas son complice, voyez ? J'trempe pas dans ces trucs-là, moi."

La conversation se poursuit mais n'apporte pas d'autres renseignements. De retour dans la rue, les trois amis décident de rentrer à l'Auberge de Port Faucon. De toute façon, ils n'ont que deux pistes possibles : aller parler à Nârm en espérant que celui-ci, complice esclavagiste de Zérim , sache localiser Umar ou, à défaut, Pedrus ; ou bien aller voir Elb le marchand d'esclaves en espérant apprendre quel client aurait pu être intéressé par un nain. Alors que le groupe discute des mérites respectifs de ces deux pistes, Korg revient dans un grand battement d'ailes se poser sur l'épaule d'Erasmus.

"- Eh, les gars, on est suivis, annonce-t-il de sa voix grinçante."

Essayant de faire comme si de rien n'était, les trois aventuriers poursuivent leur chemin. Peu de temps avant d'arriver à l'auberge, cependant, Erasmus s'écarte discrètement du groupe. Caché dans une ruelle, mais restant en vue de l'établissement, le gnome murmure une étrange incantation, et disparaît. Yjir et Cendres entrent dans l'auberge ; à cette heure tardive, il n'y a plus personne. Ils s'installent à une table près de la cheminée, gardant en vue la porte d'entrée et les fenêtres donnant sur la rue.

Erasmus repère rapidement une silhouette furtive qui s'approche de l'auberge, jette un bref coup d'œil par la fenêtre, et repart sur le champ, rasant les murs. Le gnome décide instantanément de le suivre, sous couvert de son invisibilité. Après avoir pataugé le long des rues, l'espion arrive à un solide bâtiment d'allure martiale, où un milicien monte la garde à l'entrée. Erasmus s'approche le plus près possible : il entend la silhouette murmurer avoir des informations pour "Péré". Le garde le laisse rentrer sans autre question : "tu peux passer, l'Anguille. Il est là, dans son bureau."

Sans attendre, Erasmus revient en courant à l'Auberge de Port Faucon où Yjir et Cendres commençaient à s'inquiéter.

"- Nous devoir changer endroit pour dormir, conclut Yjir après que le magicien leur a raconté l'épisode.
- C'est sûr. Nous sommes grillés ici. Mais que faisons-nous par rapport au fouineur ? Et qui est ce Péré à qui il vient rendre compte de nos faits et gestes ? Il faut nous renseigner au plus vite !
- Tu as raison Erasmus, renchérit l'elfe. Il faut battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud : la seule façon de garder une longueur d'avance, c'est de connaître celui qui nous cherche. Allons-y, peut-être avons-nous encore une chance de coincer l'Anguille lorsqu'il sortira."

Rassemblant leurs affaires, le groupe quitte l'auberge discrètement (le patron est déjà couché), après un tour à l'écurie où Yjir récupère Œil-de-Nuit. Le loup fait une véritable fête aux trois amis, tout heureux de pouvoir enfin sortir ; la compagnie des chevaux ne lui plaisait pas plus que ça, et le sentiment était probablement réciproque.

Le groupe se cache aux abords de la caserne, profitant de l'extrême parcimonie de l'éclairage public dans ce quartier, la porte d'entrée bien en vue. A peine un quart d'heure plus tard, la silhouette de l'Anguille se glisse à l'extérieur. Après avoir murmuré quelque chose au milicien qui monte la garde, l'espion repart vers le Quartier des Plaisirs, sans avoir l'air de remarquer les 3 aventuriers (plus un corbeau et un loup) qui le suivent à distance.

Les rues surpeuplées du quartier chaud ne sont pas loin ; sans attendre, Erasmus murmure une brève formule magique. En quelques secondes, les mouvements de la silhouette se ralentissent, puis se figent étrangement. Yjir se précipite, passe un bras sous l'épaule du corps devenu flasque, et le traîne dans une ruelle où l'obscurité est totale. Le gnome se penche sur sa victime, et marmonne quelques mots étranges tout en saupoudrant de la poudre sablonneuse au-dessus du visage figé.

"- Il devrait dormir pendant un bout de temps, déclare-t-il, satisfait. Nous devrions nous installer au chaud pour le cuisiner, je déteste travailler dans la boue."

Le premier établissement sur leur chemin est l'Auberge de la Route de Halos, crasseuse et à l'écart de toute artère principale. Prétendant ramener un ami au bord du coma éthylique, les aventuriers payent leurs chambres à un employé dormant à moitié derrière son comptoir. Ce n'est qu'une fois enfermé dans une pièce très sobrement meublée d'un lit et d'un tabouret que le groupe commence l'interrogatoire.

Sortant de son sommeil magique, l'Anguille a l'air terrorisé, incapable de se souvenir de sa capture. Il ne se fait pas prier pour se mettre à table : il était payé par Péré, le chef de la milice de Razem, pour le prévenir si quiconque cherchait des renseignements sur Nârm. Pour autant qu'il comprenne, le Nârm en question aurait eu la mauvaise idée de vouloir doubler son employeur sur une affaire de trafic d'esclaves, mais de ne pas le faire assez discrètement. Puisque Pedrus, patron du réseau esclavagiste de Razem, et Péré, chef de la milice, ne font manifestement qu'un, Nârm s'est rapidement retrouvé arrêté et placé sous les verrous, sans procès d'aucune sorte. Façon pratique de se débarrasser de complices devenus trop audacieux.

"- Nous devoir peut-être réduire lui au silence, annonce Yjir d'une voix grave, passant un pouce en travers de sa gorge. Sinon, lui courir prévenir Pedrus.
- Allons, allons, inutile de prendre des mesures aussi radicales, propose Erasmus. S'il parle, nous le saurons immédiatement, et nous le retrouverons. D'autant plus facilement, d'ailleurs, que je place sur lui une marque magique indélébile."

Posant sa main sur le front de l'Anguille terrorisé, Erasmus déclame une formule grandiloquente.

"- Nous être grands sorciers, renchérit Yjir d'une voix menaçante."

Il s'approche de l'homme ligoté, et paraît se recroqueviller. Ses bras se collent le long du corps, ses vêtements semblent prendre une étrange texture écailleuse. Yjir tombe sur le sol où l'horrible métamorphose se poursuit : en quelques instants, sa haute stature s'est rabougrie, sa tête s'est allongée, ses membres ont disparus. A la place de l'homme, une longue vipère rampe maintenant par terre, aux écailles brunes et jaunes. L'Anguille pousse un cri qui se transforme en hurlement lorsque le serpent se glisse dans sa manche et lui passe lentement sur le torse, avant de ressortir par le col. L'espion finit par tout simplement perdre connaissance.

Sous le regard stupéfait de ses compagnons, Yjir retrouve en un clin d'œil son apparence habituelle.

"- Lui pas parler, annonce le druide avec finalité.
- Mais mais mais comment est-ce que… balbutie Erasmus. Tu t'es transformé en…
- Ca être magie ancestrale des sorciers de ma tribu. Nous être habités par esprit des animaux, pouvoir nous changer en eux."

Cendres a l'air très méfiante.

"- Ca ressemble un peu trop à la lycanthropie à mon goût, dit-elle.
- Ca différent, la rassure le druide. Ca être complètement contrôlable. Toi rien à craindre."

Voilà qui est clair. N'ayant pas de temps à perdre, les aventuriers passent sans transition au sujet le plus pressant : que faire ? Décision est vite prise de laisser l'Anguille, encore ligoté, sous le lit de la chambre et de vider les lieux. Sous le couvert de la nuit profonde, le groupe sort une nouvelle fois dans les rues, et choisit une auberge encore plus miteuse, si possible : l'Auberge du Clou, occupant le coin de deux ruelles tortueuses, et dont l'étroitesse de la façade explique sans doute le nom.

Un plan alambiqué est échafaudé pour le lendemain, pour tendre un piège à Péré, alias Pedrus, le chef de la milice…


----------



## Horacio

Ben, pour faire les maps, quel logiciel utilises-tu?
Parce qu'ils sont superbs!


Et... eeeeecccchhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Ben, pour faire les maps, quel logiciel utilises-tu?
> Parce qu'ils sont superbs!
> 
> 
> Et... eeeeecccchhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooo *




J'utilise Corel Draw 8. C'est pas idéal en termes d'ergonomie, mais je connais tellement bien le logiciel que je perds moins de temps que d'apprendre à me servir d'un logiciel de cartographie. 

Pour les plans, j'ai fait des modèles de grilles pour économiser du temps, pour les cartes, j'ai normalisé les couleurs, les polices, etc. pour simplifier le travail. Finalement, le plus long, c'est de trouver des noms pas trop débiles pour les villes et les villages 

Au passage, si je trouve le temps, je vais monter un mini-site sur Dreamweaver qu'on pourra uploder quand il sera pre^t. Je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Rousing Fox

J'adore le druide. Il me fait mourir de rire dans son comportement. Peut-être parce que j'en ai un comme ça aussi 
Et puis, j'aime qu'un plan simple fonctionne sans accroc, j'ai trop souffert d'un maître qui adore compliquer des choses très simples. Tu n'as pas prévu de faire un rpg en pbem, par hasard ?


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *J'adore le druide. Il me fait mourir de rire dans son comportement. Peut-être parce que j'en ai un comme ça aussi *




Il est effectivement un peu psycho-rigide. En fait, Eric (le joueur) le dose bien pour qu'il ne mette pas trop de bâtons dans les roues à la campagne tout en étant quand même assez coincé. Son personnage de référence au départ, c'était l'indien du Pacte des Loups (que je n'ai pas vu).

En tous cas, si tu aimes Yjir, le prochain compte-rendu devrait te plaire ! 



> *Et puis, j'aime qu'un plan simple fonctionne sans accroc, j'ai trop souffert d'un maître qui adore compliquer des choses très simples. Tu n'as pas prévu de faire un rpg en pbem, par hasard ?  *




J'ai eu ce travers fut un temps, mais maintenant j'essaie de ne pas metagamer plus que mes joueurs 

Pour le pbem, pourquoi pas, mais pour le moment j'ai un peu de mal à voir comment ça marche, et sans doute pas trop le temps non plus...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Si un jour tu t'embarques dans l'aventure, je monterai volontier dans ton bateau. Il y a un petit moment que ça me trotte dans la tête d'essayer, et le groupe auquel je suis habitué... ben j'y suis habitué, quoi, donc je m'y amuse (bcp) moins. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'en ai changé récemment, mais un petit pbem me tenterai bien pour voir. 
Un jour peut-être...


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 10 : Le Piège*

Au petit matin du 19 Merise, Yjir est allé, accompagné d'Œil-de-Nuit, méditer dehors et communier (autant que faire se peut en pleine ville) avec la Nature. Le manque de sommeil se lit sur ses traits tirés alors que, face au soleil levant, torse nu, il récite les mélopées ancestrales de sa tribu célébrant la naissance du monde. Cendres aussi est nerveuse ; elle murmure des prières à Mezrâ, tout en enchaînant des passes de rapière avec une vitesse stupéfiante. Erasmus, encore dans son lit, se concentre sur son livre de sorts, les lèvres bougeant silencieusement. Korg sautille sur le parquet de la chambre, pourchassant et picorant quelques malheureuses araignées du matin, attendant patiemment que son maître ait fini ses révisions.

Chacun sait déjà ce qu'il a à faire : tout a été peaufiné la veille. Dès qu'il aura fini sa méditation, Yjir doit invoquer un oiseau qui, magiquement dompté, ira porter jusqu'à la caserne une lettre adressée à "Péré, chef de la milice". Cette missive est censée servir d'appât : signée de Nicoï, elle demande à "Pedrus" de se rendre à l'Auberge du Clou, aujourd'hui en fin de matinée, dans la chambre 3, où il recevra des nouvelles importantes et urgentes concernant une "livraison prochaine". Les aventuriers espèrent bien entendu que, puisqu'il s'agit d'activités illégales et secrètes, le chef de la milice ne pourra pas se permettre de venir accompagné.

Cependant, la prudence est de mise. Erasmus fera le guet dans une ruelle ; Cendres sera en bas, dans la salle commune de l'auberge, surveillant les arrivées et les départs ; Yjir, enfin, Œil-de-Nuit à ses pieds, attendra Pedrus dans la chambre 3. Si Péré arrive accompagné de gardes, ou met en place n'importe quel dispositif musclé du même genre, Erasmus enverra Korg prévenir Yjir (le corbeau tapera du bec sur le volet de la chambre). Enfin, si l'entrevue tourne mal, Yjir devra frapper trois fois du pied sur le plancher, et Cendres, postée juste en dessous au rez-de-chaussée, interviendra au plus vite, aidée par Erasmus qui l'aura alors rejointe.

Yjir devra se présenter comme un membre important de la Confrérie du Crâne Tatoué, puissante secte occulte. Pour des raisons secrètes, la Confrérie est à la recherche d'un nain nommé Umar. Or, ayant des yeux et des oreilles partout, elle sait que Péré, alias Pedrus, a eu l'occasion de vendre cet Umar comme esclave. Elle voudrait juste savoir à qui le nain a été livré, et où il peut être trouvé. En échange de quoi elle gardera le silence sur les activités illégales de Péré. Mieux, elle lui sera reconnaissante, et le récompensera "d'une façon ou d'une autre".

Le groupe compte sur le fait que, en donnant ce simple renseignement qui ne lui coûte rien, Péré peut espérer beaucoup en retour ; en revanche, la révélation au grand jour de son trafic serait a priori pour lui une catastrophe. En comparaison, la divulgation du nom d'un de ses clients (qu'il pourra d'ailleurs prévenir après coup) ne devrait pas représenter grand-chose.

A huit heures, un pigeon blanc et roux, attiré par les étranges chants rituels d'Yjir, vient se poser sur la main du druide. L'oiseau s'empare, de ses petites serres, de la lettre contrefaite et s'envole à tire d'ailes. Bientôt, il disparaît par dessus les toits. Le piège est posé. L'attente commence.

Tout grand stratège sait que, dès que l'action est engagée, le plan initial est bon pour la poubelle. Ce plan-là ne fait pas défaut. En milieu de matinée, Korg revient soudain se poser sur l'épaule d'Erasmus et, tout excité, caquète qu'une troupe de dix hommes, avec à sa tête un grand type aux cheveux noirs, se dirige d'un pas martial vers l'Auberge du Clou. Sur un signe du magicien, le corbeau vole ensuite à toute vitesse vers le volet de la chambre 3, et le martèle frénétiquement de son bec. Dans la chambre, Œil-de-Nuit dresse soudain les oreilles, en alerte. Yjir lâche un juron en sylvain, et se précipite dans les escaliers, le loup sur ses talons.

"- Korg taper volet, dit-il à Cendres. Nous devoir partir, vite !"

L'elfe se lève aussitôt, puis s'immobilise, réfléchissant à toute vitesse.

"- Non, attend, tout n'est pas perdu, décide-t-elle soudain. Reste avec moi. On va tenter quelque chose."

Elle se plante devant l'aubergiste, qui, sous le regard vairon de l'elfe, se sent soudain mal à l'aise.

"- Nous n'avons pas dormi dans ton auberge, est-ce bien clair ? Nous n'avons pas occupé la chambre 3. Nous sommes juste venus prendre un verre ce matin. Compris ?
- Euh… Je…
- Tiens, prend cette pièce d'or. Je peux compter sur ton silence. N'est-ce pas ?
- Ah, euh… C'est sûr, une pièce d'or… D'accord, je…
- Parfait."

Cendres retourne s'asseoir dans sa chaise, et invite Yjir à en faire autant. Œil-de-Nuit se blottit aux pieds du druide, les oreilles rabattues, grondant doucement. A l'extérieur, Erasmus observe l'arrivée de Péré et de ses hommes. Débouchant sur la place de l'auberge, le chef de la milice déploie son escouade, et place ses arbalétriers à des endroits stratégiques. L'homme dégage un magnétisme peu commun. Sa taille et sa forte carrure, ses longs cheveux noirs, sa pâleur, son regard intense, presque fiévreux, tout concourt à cette impression de pouvoir et de domination. Les miliciens lui obéissent manifestement au doigt et à l'œil.

Une fois satisfait, Péré pénètre calmement dans l'auberge, le visage impassible. A sa vue, le tavernier se liquéfie instantanément, tremblant des pieds à la tête.

"- Où sont-ils ? demande simplement Péré d'une voix grave et posée."

L'aubergiste a tout juste la force de lever un bras flageolant pour montrer du doigt le druide et l'elfe, qui soudain regrettent de ne pas être partis quand il était encore temps. Toujours aussi calme, le chef de la milice vient s'asseoir à la table, et dévisage les deux aventuriers, ses bras musclés croisés sur les pectoraux.

"- Alors ? On a voulu faire les malins ? Et on a perdu ? Eeeh oui, que voulez-vous ! Ici, c'est mon territoire, ce sont mes règles qui s'appliquent, et je gagne toujours.
- Messire, vous devez faire erreur… commence Cendres.
- Ttt ttt ttt, allons, pas de ça entre nous, interrompt Péré. J'ai une dizaine de témoins à l'auberge de la Route de Halos qui seraient capables de vous identifier formellement comme les assassins d'un individu surnommé "l'Anguille". Et vous ne pouvez vous imaginer le nombre de rapports que j'ai eu et qui vous décrivent précisément. Vous reconnaîtrez que votre signalement est loin d'être banal…
- Mais nous n'avons assassiné personne ! proteste l'elfe.
- Vraiment ? dit Péré en levant un sourcil. Ce n'est pas ce que l'on m'a dit. Le corps de l'Anguille a été retrouvé, terriblement mutilé, dans la chambre que vous avez brièvement occupé hier soir. Qui d'autre que vous aurait pu commettre un acte aussi horrible ? ajoute-t-il en dévoilant un sourire carnassier.
- Tout ceci est ridicule, je…
- Oui, vous voulez en discuter, c'est naturel. Moi-même j'ai bien des questions à vous poser, ça tombe bien. Je vous propose de me suivre calmement, moi et mes hommes postés dehors, et nous irons causer tranquillement de tout cela au quartier de la milice. Causer, mais à ma façon et selon mes règles…"

Tandis qu'Yjir et Cendres évaluent rapidement leurs options, Erasmus lui ne perd pas une minute. Sentant bien que sa position a pu être repérée (l'un des arbalétriers jette de temps en temps un coup d'œil en direction de sa cachette), le gnome murmure une incantation et devient aussitôt invisible.

"- Reste là, Korg, chuchote-t-il à son familier. Tiens moi au courant de ce qui se passe."

Puis il s'enfuit à toutes jambes dans les ruelles de la ville.

Dans l'auberge du Clou, la tension est montée d'un cran.

"- Vous au moins écouter ce que nous proposer, tente Yjir. Vous faire grave erreur. Nous pas être ennemis. Nous amis potentiels. Nous et vous pouvoir nous aider mutuellement.
- Tiens donc…
- Oui. Moi être membre de la Confrérie du Crâne Tatoué. Elle être membre de la Garde de Mezrâ. Nous tous les deux chercher quelqu'un et nous savoir que vous savoir où lui être, car lui avoir été victime du trafic que vous…
- Stop ! interrompt Péré."

Il se lève, se tourne vers la salle et indique du doigt la porte.

"- Tout le monde dehors, annonce-t-il simplement."

C'est aussitôt la ruée générale vers la sortie, aubergiste compris. Satisfait, l'homme pâle se rassoit.

"- J'ignore comment vous avez été mis au courant de mes… activités. Vous êtes bien sûr conscients du fait que je ne peux pas vous laisser en liberté avec de telles informations. Vous ne me laissez pas le choix…
- Vous avoir choix. Nous rien dire. Nous aucun intérêt à parler de "Pedrus" et de ce que "Pedrus" faire. Nous avoir besoin aide. Et si vous aider nous, Confrérie du Crâne Tatoué et Ordre de Mezrâ être reconnaissants, et pouvoir aider vous en retour. Quoi vous avoir à perdre ? Rien. Quoi vous avoir à gagner ? Peut-être beaucoup."

Péré laisse échapper un rire grave et sans gaieté.

"- Oui, oui, oui. Bien sûr. La Confrérie de la Tête d'Œuf et la petite bande de Mezrâ vont déployer leur immense et occulte influence, et faire de moi le maître de la ville. Mais maître de la ville, je le suis déjà, voyez-vous. Donc je crois que je peux, et que je vais, me passer de votre aide.
- Vous faîtes une grave erreur, Pedrus.
- Mais oui, ma mignonne. Bon, trêve de bavardages, dit-il en se levant. Suivez-moi, et sortez sans histoire. Nous repartirons sur de bonnes bases, une fois arrivé à la caserne. Allez, hop !"

Péré se lève, l'air impatient. Yjir ne perd pas un instant et se jette à quatre pattes par terre, prenant le chef de la milice au dépourvu. Le temps que celui-ci atteigne la porte, il s'est métamorphosé en guépard. Il débouche à l'extérieur, et entame aussitôt un sprint d'une vitesse stupéfiante. Quelques carreaux d'arbalète lui sifflent aux oreilles, l'un lui érafle même le flanc, mais ce n'est pas assez pour l'arrêter. En quelques secondes, le félin a disparu dans les rues.

Cendres aussi tente sa chance. Elle laisse tomber sa chaise en arrière, et en un roulé-boulé, se retrouve près d'une fenêtre. Elle saute aussitôt à l'extérieur, dans une rue latérale. Péré est déjà dehors, criant des ordres à ses hommes. Cinq d'entre eux, qui étaient postés en vue de la ruelle dans laquelle se trouve maintenant Cendres, ont repéré l'elfe et aussitôt déchargé leurs arbalètes. Un carreau fait mouche.

Blessée, Cendres part au pas de course dans la direction opposée. Les cinq miliciens se lancent à sa poursuite. Rapidement, la jeune elfe se rend compte qu'elle ne pourra pas les semer : ils connaissent les rues de ce quartier bien mieux qu'elle. Décidant de faire front, elle s'arrête net et virevolte tout en armant son arc. Le temps que les soldats arrivent à sa hauteur, elle tire une flèche, lâche son arc et dégaine sa rapière. Puis elle salue ses adversaires d'un bref hochement de tête, lame devant le visage.

La jeune elfe s'apprête calmement à affronter, seule, cinq solides gaillards armés de masses.

De fait, son habileté se révèle égale à son courage. Enchaînant les esquives acrobatiques, les entrechats gracieux et les roulés-boulés, sa rapière semblant animée d'une vie propre, Cendres est intouchable, se déplaçant, virevoltant et parant les attaques avec facilité. Cependant, elle n'a pas vraiment le loisir de frapper en retour, et l'elfe réalise vite que tôt ou tard, le combat tournera en sa défaveur, la fatigue aidant. Pire, elle aperçoit du coin de l'œil Pedrus qui, accompagné des cinq autres miliciens, s'engage dans la ruelle, et s'approche du combat avec le calme confiant d'un prédateur voyant sa proie piégée.

Feintant soudain, l'elfe trouve une ouverture, plonge sa rapière dans la gorge de l'un des soldats, saute par-dessus sa victime et se remet à courir. Les carreaux sifflent autour d'elle. Cendres allonge sa course. Etrangement, les bottes qu'elle porte semblent soudain s'ajuster mieux autour de ses mollets et chauffer légèrement. La foulée de l'elfe se fait plus profonde et plus rapide. Beaucoup plus rapide. Bientôt, les cris de rage des gardes de Péré se font lointains. Les rues s'enchaînent et semblent se ruer vers elle ; les intersections se succèdent à une vitesse déroutante.

Haletante, étourdie par sa course, ne comprenant pas vraiment ce qui vient de se produire, Cendres s'arrête enfin. Elle a toujours sa rapière à la main, dégoulinante du sang du milicien.

"- Quelle course ! Quelle course ! fait une voix grinçante au-dessus d'elle."

Sursautant, Cendres lève les yeux, et aperçoit Korg, qui vient se poser sur son épaule.

"- Dis donc ! T'as carrément failli me semer, caquète le volatile. Allez, je te reconduis jusqu'à Erasmus !"

Après quelques recherches et errances, les trois amis se retrouvent finalement le soir, à l'extérieur de la ville. Un feu de camp crépite. Œil-de-Nuit, museau posé sur les pattes, est déjà en train de dormir.

"- Journée rude, résume Yjir.
- Ca oui ! renchérit Cendres. Si ces bottes ne s'étaient pas révélées magiques, je serai sans doute en train de me faire torturer par Pedrus, à l'heure qu'il est.
- La chance sourit aux audacieux, commente Erasmus. Bon, et maintenant, quoi ?
- Nous avoir deux pistes : Elb le marchand d'esclaves, et Nârm le prisonnier. Problème être que nous pas vraiment pouvoir revenir dans ville. Signalements être diffusés partout, et nous facilement reconnaissables. Dès que nous mettre pied dans rue, Péré le savoir aussitôt."

Cendres soupire.

"- Encore des risques en perspective. Je suppose que nous pourrions nous faire des déguisements de fortune, avec les moyens du bord, mais nous n'irions pas bien loin, j'en ai peur.
- Attendez, dit soudain Erasmus. Je dois avoir les moyens de tenter une mission d'infiltration. Je pense pouvoir rester invisible suffisamment longtemps pour pénétrer dans le pénitencier, interroger Nârm et ressortir.
- Ca être risqué.
- Avons-nous le choix ? Une personne est plus discrète que trois. Quand nous saurons où est Umar, il sera toujours temps d'y aller en force. Pour l'instant, je me propose de tenter un plan tout en douceur. A la Erasmus, si j'ose dire", ajoute-t-il d'un air goguenard.

Les deux autres finissent par se laisser convaincre. Le silence s'installe ; les trois compagnons contemplent les flammes. Les possibilités que la magie des arcanes offrent au gnome laissent Cendres rêveuse.

"- Erasmus, dit-elle soudain, penses-tu que tu pourrais, à l'occasion, me montrer un peu comment tout cela marche ? Je veux dire, la magie, les sorts, tout ça. Avant d'être désignée pour cette mission, je venais tout juste de commencer mon apprentissage. Les grands principes, pas beaucoup plus. Ils m'ont laissée partir avec un livre de sorts rudimentaire, mais je ne suis pas encore arrivée à un niveau me permettant de progresser seule. J'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main au départ. Ca ne te dérangerait pas ?
- Je suppose que non, dit le magicien en haussant les épaules. Je n'ai jamais vraiment enseigné la chose, tu sais, mais je peux te montrer deux ou trois bricoles.
- Merci beaucoup ! Dès qu'on a un peu de temps libre, on s'y met, d'accord ?"

Yjir marmonne quelque chose au sujet de la magie de la nature opposée à celle des hommes, mais n'insiste pas.

Le lendemain matin, Erasmus est le premier à se réveiller. Il a fait froid pendant la nuit, et le gnome se débarrasse à regret des deux couvertures, couvertes de rosée matinale, dans lesquelles il s'était emmitouflé.  Œil-de-Nuit est parti chasser. Le feu de camp fume encore doucement. Les deux autres aventuriers se lèvent en maugréant.

Après un petit-déjeuner frugal, le magicien se redresse comme à regret.

"- Bon, le plus vite je m'y colle, le plus vite ce sera fini. Si je ne suis pas revenu en milieu d'après-midi, merci de vous faire du souci. De toute façon, si ça tourne mal, Korg viendra vous prévenir. D'accord ?"

Yjir et Cendres lui souhaitent bon courage et le regardent descendre vers la ville.

"- Lui être devenu puissant sorcier, dit le druide, pensif.
- Tu n'as encore rien vu. Au temple de Mezrâ, j'ai assisté à des choses vraiment incroyables. Erasmus n'est qu'au début de ses capacités magiques, je pense.
- Moi penser magie arcane dangereuse.
- Pour nos adversaires, Yjir, pour nos adversaires…"

Arrivé dans les faubourgs de Razem, Erasmus se lance dans une incantation compliquée, se touchant le visage avec les doigts en divers endroits. Lorsqu'il achève son sortilège, ses traits sont ceux d'un gros halfelin mal rasé, ses vêtements ceux d'un paysan des environs. Ainsi grimé, il aborde le premier passant qu'il croise et lui demande la direction du pénitencier de la ville. Puis il s'y rend par le chemin le plus rapide.

Dans le quartier sud de la ville, le pénitencier s'élève, grande et laide bâtisse cubique, au milieu d'une vaste place déserte. Des petites fenêtres grillagées criblent la façade. Autour du bâtiment, dans un rayon d'une cinquantaine de mètres, rien n'est construit et rien ne pousse, genre périmètre de sécurité. Une sentinelle garde l'unique portail d'entrée dans la prison. Erasmus se poste à l'angle d'une façade offrant une vue stratégique, et attend la bonne occasion.

Au bout d'un long moment, un couple de miliciens escortant avec brusquerie une espèce de clochard débouche de la rue principale et se dirige vers le garde en faction. Erasmus, soudain invisible, leur emboîte le pas.

"- Une livraison pour le placard, annonce l'un des miliciens, l'air las.
- Salut les gars. Bougez pas, j'vous ouvre".

La lourde grille en fer forgé est lentement hissée par un mécanisme à engrenages. Derrière, un passage voûté traverse toute la largeur du mur d'enceinte et mène dans une immense cour intérieure couverte. Sur cinq étages, des rangées de portes indiquent que les cellules sont en fait creusées dans le corps même de la paroi intérieure. Des coursives en bois font tout le tour de chaque niveau, des escaliers les reliant les unes aux autres. Des gardes patrouillent paresseusement sur ces galeries suspendues, en jetant de temps en temps des coups d'œil dans les cachots, ou en donnant des coups sur les portes avec leurs masses d'arme.

Escortant toujours leur prisonnier, les deux miliciens se dirigent vers un vieil homme à l'allure sévère, assis derrière une table où trône un grand registre relié.

"- Un nouvel arrivage de la part de Péré, explique le milicien du même ton blasé.
-Hm hm, voyons un peu, dit le vieil homme en tournant les pages de son énorme livre. Oui, une cellule libre, la C15. Le garde de patrouille a les clés. Dites lui que vous venez de…
- Ouais, ouais, on connaît la routine. Son nom c'est Bors Paldram. A plus.
- A plus tard messieurs, répond le geôlier d'un air pincé."

Le vieil homme prend soigneusement une plume, la trempe cérémonieusement dans un encrier (en tirant légèrement la langue), puis entreprend de calligraphier la date, le nom du nouveau prisonnier et le numéro de cellule correspondant. Une fois satisfait, il répand une sorte de sable fin sur la page, attend un peu en contemplant son œuvre d'un œil critique, puis souffle dessus à trois reprises pour faire tomber le surplus de poudre. Enfin, il referme le volume avec soin et se rassoit bien droit dans son siège.

Erasmus, dans l'ombre du passage, lance un envoûtement de sommeil sur le vieux greffier. Grand risque, car cette opération le rend de nouveau temporairement visible, et il doit tout de suite incanter un nouveau sort d'invisibilité. Personne ne le remarque. Plus discret qu'un souffle d'air, il s'approche de la table, et consulte le registre, jetant des coups d'œil inquiet alentours pour s'assurer que nul ne s'étonne de voir les pages se tourner toutes seules. Par chance, personne ne semble y prêter la moindre attention.

"Nârm" apparaît bien dans le grand livre, à la cellule D7, arrivé il y a trois semaines. Mais son nom est biffé... Par contre, un autre nom est indiqué aussi pour la cellule D7, celui de "Reyn", arrivé deux jours après Nârm. Erasmus fronce les sourcils et décide d'aller jeter un coup d'œil.

Il monte au quatrième niveau, et cherche la septième cellule. Lorsqu'il doit croiser un gardien, il se plaque contre le mur (pas sur une porte, pour ne pas prendre un coup de masse d'armes dans les parties), rentre le ventre et retient son souffle. Il finit par arriver devant le bon cachot, et frappe doucement à la porte.

"- Euh… oui ? demande une voix hésitante venant de l'intérieur.
- Chhht, murmure Erasmus. Parle tout bas !"

Un temps de silence, puis, d'une toute petite voix :

"- M… Maître ? C'est vous ?"

Erasmus hésite un instant, puis hausse les épaules et se lance :

"- Oui, c'est moi. Tu es Reyn n'est-ce pas ?
- Bien sûr, Maître, qui voulez-vous que ce soit ?
- Et Nârm ? demande Erasmus d'un ton neutre, toujours chuchotant.
- Il est mort, vous le savez bien, répond Reyn d’un air effrayé... Ils l'ont emmené dans un sac il y a quelques jours maintenant."

Erasmus se demande si Reyn est un faux prisonnier, envoyé par Pedrus pour éliminer un complice devenu doublement gênant. Comment en obtenir des informations ?

"- T'as-t-il parlé avant qu’il ne soit... mort ?
- Pas trop, Maître. Il grommelait au sujet d'un trafic d'esclaves. Il disait qu'il regrettait d'avoir "grillé Pedrus".
- Je vois. A-t-il été plus explicite sur cette histoire de "griller Pedrus" ?
- Eh bien, Maître, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il avait essayé de doubler son boss en encaissant une partie du montant d'une vente d'esclaves.
- A-t-il dit à qui la vente d'esclaves s'était faite ?
- Oui, Maître, enfin, pas directement, mais je crois qu'il parlait du Temple de Mortis. C'est étrange.
- C'est bien, tu m'as bien servi, approuve Erasmus, toujours en chuchotant. Tu sais ce qui t'attend si tu mentionnes le moindre mot de cette conversation à quiconque, n'est-ce pas ?"

La voix à travers la porte devient chevrotante.

"- Oui, Maître, je sais, Maître. Ne vous inquiétez pas, Maître…"

Sans attendre la fin des lamentations, le gnome, toujours invisible, s'en va sur la pointe des pieds et se glisse hors du pénitencier. Il est de retour parmi ses compagnons pour le déjeuner. Yjir a chassé pendant la matinée, et rapporté deux gros lièvres des montagnes, qui rôtissent maintenant sur leur broche. Œil-de-Nuit contemple les bêtes l'air incrédule, ne comprenant manifestement pas cette coutume barbare consistant à faire cuir la viande.

"- Hm, intéressant, commente Cendres après le récit du gnome. Mortis est un dieu assez mystérieux, et son culte n'est pas très prisé. Il est en quelque sorte le dieu de la mort, mais pas exactement. Plutôt du concept de la mort, en tant que fatalité, fin inéluctable contre laquelle il est vain de lutter. Typiquement, un adepte de Mortis refusera que des guérisseurs s'acharnent à maintenir en vie un malade en très grave état. La mort de Mortis est une mort naturelle, pas soudaine et accidentelle. Vous voyez ?
- Moi comprendre. Ca être facette de Nature. Tous vos dieux être facettes de Nature. Vos religions être versions compliquées de…
- Euh, oui, merci Yjir de nous faire partager ta sagesse, interrompt Erasmus. Bon, enfin une piste qui ne se termine pas en impasse. Rien ne nous garantit qu'Umar ait fait partie de la vente au Temple de ce dieu fort sympathique, mais ça ne coûte rien de nous en assurer.
- Aô, approuve Yjir.
- Mais là encore, nous devons aller en ville, intervient Cendres. Et nous ne savons même pas où nous rendre. Il va falloir se renseigner, parler à des gens, qui auront sûrement vu ou entendu notre signalement…
- Je peux au moins y aller en éclaireur, suggère Erasmus. J'ai encore deux ou trois sortilèges utiles. Je me renseigne, je repère les lieux sans me faire voir, et je reviens. On pourra élaborer une stratégie d'approche en fonction de ce que je verrai."

Cendres fait la moue.

"- Nous ne voulons pas te faire prendre tous les risques. Vu ce que tu racontes de ta visite dans le pénitencier, ça aurait pu mal tourner de mille façons !
- Mais non, mais non, minimise le magicien. De toute façon, aller voir un temple sera bien plus facile que de m'introduire dans une prison gardée. Il n'y a aucun problème.
- Et je viens vous prévenir s'il se met dedans jusqu'au cou ! croasse Korg depuis un arbre."

Erasmus repart donc en début d'après-midi. Le ciel est encore couvert, mais il ne pleut pas. Sur les hauteurs où Yjir et Cendres attendent le retour de leur compagnon, le vent est vif. Cendres décide de se réchauffer en pratiquant ses passes d'armes. Yjir part courir dans les bois en compagnie de son loup, tous les deux ravis de cet intermède en pleine nature.

Pendant ce temps, le magicien arrive en périphérie de la ville. Marchant rapidement, le capuchon baissé, il patiente jusqu'à tomber sur un passant à l'air un peu érudit. Il attend d'être arrivé à sa hauteur, puis se retourne et murmure une incantation mélodieuse. Il va ensuite taper sur l'épaule de sa victime. Celle-ci dévisage Erasmus, et prend soudain un air bienveillant et chaleureux.

"- Bien le bonjour, Messire gnome. Quel plaisir infini que de croiser un étranger ainsi, à l'improviste ! Etes-vous perdu dans notre grande ville ? Y a-t-il quoi que ce soit que je puisse faire pour vous aider ?
- Eh bien, l'ami, puisque vous vous proposez si spontanément, je ne puis m'empêcher de vous demander un petit renseignement. Sauriez-vous par hasard où se trouve le Temple du dieu Mortis ?
- Pardi, bien sûr ! En bordure du cimetière, dans le Faubourg de Halos, au sud-est de la ville ! Me feriez vous l'honneur d'accepter que je vous y accompagne ?"

Erasmus pousse un soupir. Les gens sous l'emprise d'un charme ont tendance à être un peu collants.

"- Euh… Non, pas la peine, vraiment…
- Allons, Messire gnome, je vous en supplie. J'aimerais tant faire un bout de chemin avec vous, pour bavarder. Je suis sûr que vous avez des choses fascinantes à raconter sur les coutumes de votre race, et…
- Non, j'ai dit non, coupe Erasmus d'un ton sec. Je veux y aller seul. Au revoir."

Une expression d'immense déception se peint sur le visage de l'homme envoûté. Il se détourne, l'air mortellement blessé, et s'en va en traînant les pieds. "Au revoir", lâche-t-il en s'éloignant, une grande tristesse dans la voix.

Débarrassé de sa victime, Erasmus reprend sa marche rapide, et finit par trouver le cimetière en question. Avant d'approcher, il jette son dernier sortilège d'invisibilité. Le cimetière est assez petit et lugubre, même en plein après-midi. Les allées, pleines de feuilles mortes, n'ont pas été balayées depuis l'automne dernier. Les tombes en pierre, couvertes de mousse, ne sont pas mieux entretenues. Des statues aux traits érodés recouvrent de leur ombre les marbres silencieux.

Un peu à l'écart se tient un petit bâtiment, noir et sobre, sans ostentation. Le magicien, ne voyant pas d'autres constructions similaires, en déduit qu'il doit s'agir du Temple du Dieu Macabre. Il s'approche silencieusement de l'entrée, dont la porte est grande ouverte.

L'intérieur, très sombre, contraste spectaculairement avec la lumière du jour à l'extérieur. Les yeux d'Erasmus s'habituent doucement. Dans la pénombre, au fond d'une pièce unique de 6 mètres sur 15 environ, se dresse la statue du dieu Mortis : un grand homme, au visage grave et austère, tenant d'une main une faux et de l'autre un sablier. Aucun objet cultuel n'est posé sur l'autel. Il n'y a ni meuble, ni décoration. Une vague odeur de moisissure flotte dans l'air.

Le silence n'est brisé que par le pas traînant d'une créature mystérieuse. Haute de près de deux mètres cinquante, revêtue d'une robe de bure à capuchon, de telle sorte qu'on ne distingue rien de ses traits, la chose est voûtée sur un balai, qu'elle frotte sans conviction sur le sol dallé. Intrigué, Erasmus effectue quelques signes cabalistiques dans l'air, créant un bruit illusoire dans un coin du temple. La créature s'arrête de balayer, se tient dans une immobilité absolue pendant un moment, tourne lentement la tête en direction du son fantôme, s'immobilise de nouveau. Puis, semblant prendre une décision, elle se traîne sans hâte vers une petite porte au fond à gauche de la chapelle, son balai raclant le sol derrière elle.

Suite aux trois coups frappés par la chose, la porte s'ouvre brusquement sur un nouveau personnage, un humain cette fois, mais défiguré au point d'être hideux. Erasmus fait quelques pas dans le temple pour s'approcher de l'étrange couple.

"- Eh bien, Hubert, que se passe-t-il ? demande l'homme avec agacement."

La chose géante en robe de bure se tient impassible, et muette. Impatiemment, l'autre fait quelques pas dans le temple, regarde autour de lui, hausse les épaules et retourne dans sa chambre, mais sans fermer la porte.

"- Tu as fini de balayer, c'est ça, Hubert ? demande-t-il à la créature."

Comme répondant à un signal, celle-ci retourne à l'endroit où elle s'était interrompue, et recommence son lent ménage. Pendant ce temps, Erasmus s'est glissé dans la pièce qu'occupe l'homme au visage déformé. Rien de remarquable : une paillasse, un coffre de bois, une table de très simple facture. Tout signale une vie spartiate. Le gnome retourne dans le temple, toujours avec la plus grande discrétion.

Frustré de ne trouver aucune trace susceptible de confirmer la piste d'Umar, Erasmus s'apprête à partir, jusqu'à ce que son regard soit attiré par le socle de la statue. De vieilles inscriptions ornent chacune des faces du piédestal. Le gnome revient sur ses pas et commence à lire. Pour les trois premiers côtés, il s'agit de versets religieux sur la mort et son caractère inéluctable. Mais c'est la phrase gravée sur la partie arrière de la statue qui retient l'attention du gnome :

"La Mort n'est pas une fin, seulement un obstacle à franchir comme tant d'autres, une haie à enjamber pour les plus entreprenants"
- Evancthe 

La signature à elle seule est intrigante : quel est le rapport entre le mage mythique, dont les aventuriers ont peut-être découvert le laboratoire au-dessus de la tombe de Varnon, et le dieu Mortis ? Quant au sens de la citation, il est tout simplement absurde, s'agissant de la religion du Dieu Macabre, dont les adeptes voient au contraire la mort comme une finalité en soi.

Excité par sa découverte, le gnome décide de retourner au campement où l'attendent ses compagnons. Si l'énigmatique citation donne la façon d'ouvrir un passage secret, autant être à plusieurs pour s'y engouffrer !


----------



## Rousing Fox

La suite, la suite, la suite...

 <Soupir> ahlala, ces lecteurs sont d'une impatience...


----------



## Horacio

eeeecccchhoooooooooooo

Je veux plus d'histoire!

eeecccccchhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooo


Plus, plus, plus!!!!


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *eeeecccchhoooooooooooo
> 
> Je veux plus d'histoire!
> 
> eeecccccchhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Plus, plus, plus!!!! *




Ha ha ! Ca motive !

Merci, Fox et Horacio !

Par contre, il va falloir attendre un peu... J'attends encore le compte-rendu des deux dernières parties par le joueur, donc je ne peux pas les poster pour le moment.

Soit dit en passant, une fois que vous aurez lu ces deux derniers CRs, vous serez en temps réel, donc attendez-vous à des choses au mieux toutes les deux semaines. Désolé  Par contre, je ne désespère pas de faire contribuer les joueurs à ce thread, ce qui pourrait être fun...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Voui, j'aimerai bien pouvoir discuter un peu avec le joueur d'Yjir. Il semble qu'on ait une vision similaire du druide, quoique je n'en ai jamais joué de barbare.


----------



## Ancalimon

*L'un des joueurs rentre en scène*

(Profonde révérence)

J'ai le grand plaisir et l'honneur de jouer dans cette fantastique campagne, en tant qu'Yjir, apprenti Chaman de la tribu des Grands Aigles. Je n'ai fait que survoler le Thread, mon Maaaaître vénéré m'ayant prévenu que des spoilers pouvaient s'y nicher. Puis-je te suggérer, Ben, que tu indiques au début de tes messages futurs si spoiler il y a dans le corps de texte, ou pas ?

Vous autres, si vous avez lu tous les compte-rendus, merci et bravo, d'autant qu'ils gagnent au fur et à mesure autant en longueur qu'en qualité, et à vrai dire il faut maintenant plus de temps pour rédiger le récit d'une aventure que pour la jouer. Mais quel fun de relire tout ça ! Nous avons commencé à jouer il y a un an à peu près (c'est ça Ben, non ?), et revivre nos premiers pas dans les Baronnies Naïmides est un pur régal.

Yjir est au 6ème niveau druide, se porte à merveille, est impatient d'en découvrir plus sur Aram le Marcheur et son bandeau, et a toujours un balai dans le c... lorsqu'il parle, mais ça le rend attachant, enfin j'espère. 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !

Eric


----------



## Horacio

Ancalimon, je n'ai pas de questions... 

Je veux seulement te feliciter pour ton personage, c'est vraiment attachant!

Ah, Ben, j'ai presque oublie! Eeeeeeccchhhhoooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Re: L'un des joueurs rentre en scène*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *(Profonde révérence)
> 
> J'ai le grand plaisir et l'honneur de jouer dans cette fantastique campagne, en tant qu'Yjir, apprenti Chaman de la tribu des Grands Aigles. Je n'ai fait que survoler le Thread, mon Maaaaître vénéré m'ayant prévenu que des spoilers pouvaient s'y nicher. Puis-je te suggérer, Ben, que tu indiques au début de tes messages futurs si spoiler il y a dans le corps de texte, ou pas ?
> *




Ravi de pouvoir rencontrer (?) l'heureux joueur de Yjir-le-coincé 



> Vous autres, si vous avez lu tous les compte-rendus, merci et bravo, d'autant qu'ils gagnent au fur et à mesure autant en longueur qu'en qualité, et à vrai dire il faut maintenant plus de temps pour rédiger le récit d'une aventure que pour la jouer.



C'est un plaisir de lire ces posts, et j'admire toujours les gens pour faire ce travail (car c'en est un à ne pas douter). Je n'ai jamais eu la patience de faire ce type de suivi, que ce soit en tant que joueur ou que MJ. Et je crois volontier que ça bouffe du temps !



> Nous avons commencé à jouer il y a un an à peu près (c'est ça Ben, non ?), et revivre nos premiers pas dans les Baronnies Naïmides est un pur régal.



Oui, notre vénéré Maître Selm fait également un CR de notre campagne (Selm's return to the Temple of Elemental Evil à lire en nanglais sur ce même forum), et ça fait un bien fou de voir le chemin parcouru depuis tout ce temps 



> Yjir est au 6ème niveau druide, se porte à merveille, est impatient d'en découvrir plus sur Aram le Marcheur et son bandeau, et a toujours un balai dans le c... lorsqu'il parle, mais ça le rend attachant, enfin j'espère.



Yjir est certes un personnage attachant. Tu n'as pas de problèmes avec les autres joueurs ? La dernière fois que j'ai joué un druide un peu casse-co**lle, il s'est pris un coup de boule de la part du nain (un perso très fin et très léger comme seuls les nains savent l'être ). Et vu nos tailles respectives, mon perso s'est retrouvé... comment dire... dans l'incapacité d'assurer sa fonction de procréateur  
Mais peut-être ce perso était-il un peu trop 'attachant' ?
Mais toi, a priori, tu n'as pas ce genre de problème, et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: L'un des joueurs rentre en scène*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *(Profonde révérence)
> 
> J'ai le grand plaisir et l'honneur de jouer dans cette fantastique campagne, en tant qu'Yjir, apprenti Chaman de la tribu des Grands Aigles. Je n'ai fait que survoler le Thread, mon Maaaaître vénéré m'ayant prévenu que des spoilers pouvaient s'y nicher. Puis-je te suggérer, Ben, que tu indiques au début de tes messages futurs si spoiler il y a dans le corps de texte, ou pas ?*




N'en fais pas trop quand même ;-)

Pour info, j'ai édité les posts de commentaires. Ils sont maintenant en encre dark blue donc pour les lire il faut les surligner. C'est les seuls qu'il faut que les joueurs évitent. 



> *Nous avons commencé à jouer il y a un an à peu près (c'est ça Ben, non ?), et revivre nos premiers pas dans les Baronnies Naïmides est un pur régal.*




C'était vers mars/avril 2001, oui. C'est regrettable, retrospectivement, qu'on aie pas fait des compte-rendus au fur et à mesure pour la première saison... C'est quand même vachement plus sympa de lire les derniers que les premiers ;-)

Eric, pourquoi Ancalimon et pas Yjir ? C'est encore l'effet LotR ?

On envoie une invite aux autres ?


----------



## Ancalimon

*Pourquoi Ancalimon ??*

Pourquoi Ancalimon ? Eh bien, c'est simple, c'est mon pseudo sur tout un tas de site, Imladris et E-bay pour ne citer qu'eux, alors bon, il ne faut pas encombrer ma mémoire avec des tas de choses. Moi être sur Internet = moi être Ancalimon. Ca être plus simple.

Bon, je pourrais peut-être me décrire plus précisément. Enfin, décrire Yjir, parce que si je commençais à me décrire moi, les lecteurs de ce thread fuieraient vers d'autres horizons, ce qui déplairait à mon maître, ce qui aurait à son tour tout un tas de conséquences déplaisantes pour moi.

Alors, Yjir est un grand gaillard de type indien, traits émaciés, peau qui fait un peu vieux cuir tiré sur les os. Son visage est couvert de tatouages tribaux qui l'identifient comme apprenti Shaman de sa tribu. Il a de longs cheveux noirs, tressés par endroit, retenus au front par un étrange bandeau de cuir. A la main, un long bâton aussi grand que lui, où d'étranges glyphes ont été gravées.

Il ne sourit presque jamais, ce qui lui donne une allure hautaine et déplaisante. Son regard est dur et froid, comme s'il désaprouvait la civilisation dans son ensemble. Lorsqu'il parle de sa voix grave, c'est de façon lapidaire et sèche. Il ne maîtrise pas parfaitement la grammaire Impériale, et a tendance à ne pas conjuguer les verbes (en les laissant au mode infinitif, donc).

Mais son coeur est loyal, et sa fidélité envers son peuple est grande. De même envers ses compagnons ; il se sacrifierait sans hésiter pour tirer Erasmus ou Cendres d'une situation potentiellement fatale. Il aime aussi profondément son loup Oeil-de-Nuit (et commence à s'inquiéter de devoir le traîner dans des endroits où les adversaires sont un peu trop... euh... dangereux).

Bref, un grand calme au coeur loyal, sous des dehors rudes !

Tout ça pour dire, Rousing Fox, que non, les autres PCs ne le trouvent pas "casse-noisettes", enfin je ne crois pas, et il me semble qu'il est même une sorte de "voix de la sagesse" dans le groupe, ou en tout cas l'était du temps de Targedaël (l'elfe qui s'est fait massacrer par Sküm lycanthrope). Il est calme, sage et loyal, donc on prend le temps de l'écouter.

Eric


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Pourquoi Ancalimon ??*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *Mais son coeur est loyal, et sa fidélité envers son peuple est grande. De même envers ses compagnons ; il se sacrifierait sans hésiter pour tirer Erasmus ou Cendres d'une situation potentiellement fatale. Il aime aussi profondément son loup Oeil-de-Nuit (et commence à s'inquiéter de devoir le traîner dans des endroits où les adversaires sont un peu trop... euh... dangereux).
> *




Au passage, Eric, il faudra qu'on se concerte sur le souci de l'avancement de Oeil de Nuit. Et oui, dans la 3E, les monstres peuvent aussi avoir de l'avancement. Vu que Yjir ne veut pas se séparer de Oeil de Nuit ni appeler à lui d'autres créatures (je te rappelle que tu pourrais avoir jusqu'à 12 HD d'animal companions), il faut peut-être qu'on réflechisse à le faire évoluer un chouia...

Tu pourras regarder les détails dans le MM maintenant que tu l'as ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 11 : Le Temple de Mortis*

*Introduction :*

Le retour d'Erasmus vers le lieu où ils se sont donnés rendez-vous confirme les craintes du groupe : des dizaines d'affiches placardées aux quatre coins de la ville mettent en garde la population contre la présence dans les parages de 3 fugitifs dangereux répondant fidèlement aux signalements d'Yjir, de Cendres et de lui-même. Une lourde récompense est à la clé pour qui aiderait à les retrouver, morts ou vifs...

Le crépuscule fondant sur Razem incite donc le groupe à trouver un lieu sûr pour passer la nuit et la rotation des tours de garde est vite organisée autour des contraintes de chacun. Cendres choisit cet instant pour rejoindre Erasmus et rappeler le gnome à sa promesse de l'initier à la magie des Arcanes.

"Je dispose d'un recueil de sortilèges mineurs, et je souhaiterai que tu puisses m'apprendre à maîtriser ceux-ci, ainsi que quelques autres de tes nombreux pouvoirs " lui lance-t-elle sur un ton exagérément flatteur.

- La puissance des Arcanes s'utilise avec sagesse et précaution, s'amuse le gnome, alors je jugerai selon tes dispositions. En tous cas, pour ce soir, il nous faut d'abord nous reposer...

*Episode 11 : Le Temple de Mortis*
Cendres décide de prendre le premier tour de garde, grimoire sur les genoux. Le sommeil d'Erasmus est profond et sonore, mais celui d'Yjir semble agité. Cendres croit entendre le druide marmonner et, approchant pour s'assurer de l'état de son compagnon, remarque un étrange nuage de poussière qui flotte autour de lui. A mesure que la vision de l'elfe se précise, elle se demande si elle-même n'est pas en train de rêver : le halo qui s'agite au-dessus d'Yjir a la forme d'une silhouette humaine.

Inquiète, Cendres arrache à grand peine le druide à son sommeil. Etonné par son récit, Yjir tente de rassembler ses souvenirs : 

"Moi avoir vu forme grisâtre, elle appeler dans le lointain, comme du fond de la terre. Elle appeler moi, Yjir"

Il est décidé d'avertir Erasmus de la situation, en espérant que celui-ci donne une explication rassurante du phénomène. L'exposé des faits conduit le gnome, une fois ses esprits retrouvés, à livrer son diagnostic :

" Les plus anciens d'entre nous parlent de l'existence de créatures dites aetherées, des sortes d'êtres sans substance, flous à la vue et inconsistants au toucher. Des esprits errants, si vous préférez… La description de Cendres ressemble fort à celle d'un fantôme..."

Yjir se souvient alors de l'étrange rencontre qu'il a faite lorsque nos amis exploraient les thermes de Menastyr et la "discussion" qu'il eût avec l'esprit de Leram, le moine ami d'Umar retrouvé mort dans un des bassins. Il relate à ses amis cette rencontre. Erasmus s'exclame alors : "Ben voila, on a notre réponse, c'est bien un fantôme. Allez, moi, je retourne me coucher !" 

- Ca être vrai. D'ailleurs mon bandeau être chaud. Comme la dernière fois. Ca peut-être un signen, confirme Yjir en posant la main sur son front.

Le mage et le druide se rendorment quelques minutes, mais le rêve de ce dernier reprend vite son cours. La voix du tréfonds se précise et se fait familière. "Yjir, Yjir" appelle-t'elle... Finalement, Yjir semble apercevoir une silhouette qui lui tend les mains. "Prends mes mains", dit la voix. Yjir hésite un instant puis, se relevant, tend la main vers la silhouette. 

Cendres voit le druide se relever, comme somnambule, et tendre les mains vers un ombre mystérieuse. Tout juste a t-elle le temps de demander à Yjir si tout va bien que celui disparait, comme happé dans un ailleurs inconnu... Erasmus, réveillé par l'interjection de Cendres a beau se précipiter sur l'image rémanente de son ami, comme s'il allait pouvoir le rattraper, il est trop tard. L'archère et le gnome restent un moment immobiles et interdits, à l'affût d'un mouvement du mystérieux ennemi invisible…

Quelques minutes plus tard, la réapparition subite d'Yjir, qui s'écoule lourdement par terre à l'endroit même qui l'avait vu s'éclipser, ne dissipe qu'un moment les craintes. Cendres s'apprête à prendre le pouls de son ami mais ce dernier la repousse : 

"Moi aller très bien. Moi tout vous raconter. Mais d'abord nous partir maintenant. Pedrus arriver avec troupe nombreuse !" La troupe évite pour une fois de trop discuter du bien-fondé de cette information tombée (littéralement) du ciel et quitte le campement à grandes enjambées. Yjir entreprend d'effacer toutes traces de leur passage en disposant feuilles et branchages comme l'aurait fait un chasseur de la tribu des Grands Aigles. Une fois à l'abri, Erasmus et Cendres exigent du druide un légitime éclaircissement. 

"Pedrus savoir où nous être. Baron de Razem l'avoir informé.

- Celui-là, j'avais bien dit que c'était une fiente de porc, lâche un Erasmus excédé par celui qui n'avait jusqu'à lors commis pour seul méfait d'avoir pour initiales V.D.

La lune est laiteuse ce soir, 21ème jour de Merise, et l'on peut y voir à bonne distance dans l'obscurité. Cendres suggère donc de trouver un talus un peu éloigné afin de vérifier la prédiction d'Yjir. Comme à l'accoutumée, Korg est désigné volontaire pour aller dégourdir ses ailes du côté du campement et faire un rapport circonstancié.

"C'est toujours moi qui prends les risques" grommelle le volatile. "C'est moi le moins costaud mais c'est quand même moi qui m'y colle…"

Dix minutes plus tard, le groupe remarque une troupe d'hommes casqués, masses à la main, qui se déploient autour de leur ancien refuge. Une fois le périmètre encerclé, une manœuvre discrète et coordonnée les voit débouler sur le campement, ou ce qu'il en reste. Quelques minutes après, Korg vient au rapport :

"Ouah, le grand pâle aux cheveux longs, il l'avait mauvaise. Il a piqué une de ces colères ! Heureusement qu'il m'a pas vu sinon c'était ma fête" résume Korg à ses maîtres qui comprennent que Pedrus et ses hommes, à peu près une quarantaine selon le corbeau, ont repris le chemin de Razem.

Le groupe se dirige à nouveau à la recherche d'un havre isolé pour finir cette nuit agitée. Erasmus et Cendres, conscients de devoir la vie à la curieuse vision d'Yjir, demandent malgré tout un surcroît d'explications :

" Moi avoir vu dans mon rêve ombre transparente. Moi lui avoir tendu les mains, et tout à coup, moi être passé dans monde des esprits, vous devenir tout flou et chercher sans me voir... …" expose le  druide,  visiblement pas encore remis de son expérience." Moi avoir alors vu Leram, le moine. Lui me dire que moi être en danger, et devoir le suivre. Lui courir, puis me tendre la main et nous soudain voyager très vite dans direction de Razem. Soudain, nous nous arrêter. Autour de nous, flou, être nombreux militaires armés, et au milieu, Pedrus !", poursuit-il. "Pedrus, dire : je sais où eux être. Vous suivre moi. Pas de quartier. Homme militaire demander à Pedrus comment lui être sur de campement des criminels. Pedrus alors demander si lui mettre en doute pouvoirs magiques du Baron de Razem... Moi tenter de parler à  Pedrus pour faire peur à lui, mais difficile franchir sorte d'enveloppe molle entre monde des esprits et terre des hommes." 

"Ensuite, Leram me ramener ici. Lui dire : "Dette envers Yjir payée : toi avoir lavé mon honneur par la capture de chef esclavagiste, moi avoir sauvé ta vie. Lui ensuite disparaître lentement avec air serein sur visage. Moi penser lui rejoindre les Terres de Chasse Fertiles." Et Yjir de conclure son récit par  celui de son retour dans le monde réel, que seule une intense concentration sur le bandeau d'Aram le Marcheur a, d'après lui, rendu possible… " Sinon moi rester à jamais dans monde des esprits..."

Bien que personne n'ait dormi son content, nul ne souhaite demeurer dans les parages. Yjir et Cendres proposent d'anticiper la visite au programme du lendemain – celle du temple de Mortis – mais le gnome les en défend, faisant observer que, sans avoir pris le temps nécessaire à l'étude de ses grimoires, ses pouvoirs seront plus que limités.

L'accès au temple de Mortis étant possible par le faubourg de Halos, c'est-à-dire sans avoir à traverser la ville, nos hommes se résolvent à contourner la ville par le sud, mettant à profit la faible obscurité pour passer inaperçus. Non loin du temple, une grange isolée semble à l'abri des regards indiscrets et servira de refuge pour les quelques heures de repos nécessaires avant que le jour ne se lève. Chacun ayant besoin de dormir, Œil-de-nuit et Korg sont désignés volontaires pour la surveillance des lieux…

Avant l'aube, les aventuriers prennent le chemin du temple de Mortis, dernier espoir de trouver une trace d'Umar, le nain malchanceux au destin tragique, passé du statut de prince à celui d'aubergiste, pour finalement devenir esclave… La bâtisse érigée en l'honneur du Dieu de la Mort est effectivement assez modeste, comme l'avait remarqué Erasmus lors de son expédition de la veille. Une double porte massive préserve le temple de toute intrusion, visiblement fermée de l'intérieur. Mortis n'attend pas de visiteurs…

Erasmus se souvient que la pièce située au fond à gauche du temple, sans doute la chambre dudit Hubert, disposait d'une petite ouverture vers l'extérieur. Petite, mais suffisante pour y faire passer... un corbeau !! Il faut encore une fois déployer des trésors de diplomatie pour convaincre Korg de pénétrer dans les lieux.

Après une première inspection, Korg rentre bredouille. La pièce est vide, et la porte menant à la pièce principale est fermée. Aucun bruit n'a fait suite aux coups de becs donnés par lui sur la porte.

Cela ne résout pas l'impossibilité de pénétrer dans le temple, mais Yjir a désormais un plan en tête qu'il expose à ses compagnons. Le druide place ses bras le long du corps, serre les jambes, ferme les yeux. Sa silhouette semble s'allonger, son visage s'amincir, ses vêtements se fondre sous une membrane de plus en plus écailleuse. S'écroulant par terre, agité de soubresauts, Yjir achève bientôt sa métamorphose, et à sa place siffle une vipère brune de belle taille, enroulant de déroulant son corps poisseux et sinueux.

Cendres, plus forte et plus grande, doit à regrets soulever l'animal repoussant pour le diriger vers la lucarne qui a servi de passage à Korg. La bête s'introduit sans mal dans la pièce, et se glisse prudemment sous la porte qui mène vers le corps du bâtiment. C'est ensuite un jeu d'enfant pour Yjir que de reprendre son apparence "rude" mais néanmoins humaine, pour ouvrir, non sans précautions, la porte d'entrée principale à ses comparses…

Un débat s'ensuit sur la question de refermer ou non la porte de l'intérieur. Le gnome se rallie finalement à l'avis général qui est de bloquer la porte à l'aide de la lourde barre de bois qui solidarise les deux battants. La lumière dispensée par le galet lumineux d'Yjir permet au groupe d'inspecter les lieux avec une extrême vigilance.

"J'aurais dû le remarquer la dernière fois, chuchote Erasmus, mais il ne peut s'agir d'un temple de Mortis. Il y manque le principal : la flamme éternelle de Mortis, qui symbolise la pérennité de l’âme et qui doit brûler en permanence dans tout lieu du culte du Dieu de la mort..."

Ces mots ajoutent à la tension qui règne dans l'enceinte et la peur est palpable, en l'absence de toute menace apparente. Yjir, qui s'est approché de la statue de Mortis, se fie à son intuition pour apposer les mains sur le bloc de pierre, à la recherche d'un improbable mécanisme qui découvrirait le passage secret dont tous supposent qu'il existe bel et bien. Erasmus rejoint son ami et, guidé par son instinct, sort de sa besace quelques composants et entame un rituel qu'Yjir et Cendres l'ont déjà vu pratiquer à maintes reprises :

"Il y a une aura magique, ici-même" assure le gnome en pointant vers la citation d'Evancthe. "Je suis presque certain que c'est un sortilège d'abjuration… Je ne sais ce dont il peut s'agir, mais on est jamais trop prudent... " Et le mage de joindre les paumes de ses mains et d'entonner une étrange incantation, d'une voix caverneuse qu'on ne lui connaissait pas. En apparence, rien ne se produit.

Le gnome, sûr de son fait, encourage maintenant Yjir à presser la portion de pierre sur laquelle est gravé le nom d'Evancthe.  La statue se dérobe des mains du druide qui découvre, incrédule, un escalier étriot qui s'enfonce dans l'obscurité. La troupe avance silencieusement, Cendres en tête, suivie par Erasmus, Yjir fermant la marche. L'archère découvre au terme de sa descente une petite entrée donnant sur quatre portes, toutes closes. A sa droite, se dessine la silhouette de l'immense Hubert qui, l’apercevant, s’en va frapper des grands coups contre l’une des portes pour donner l'alerte…







*Note concernant le plan : le plan indique où les adversaires auraient été si le sortilège d'Alarme posé sur la statue n'avait pas été astucieusement annulé par Erasmus. D'autre part, devant la difficulté du combat, j'ai enlevé deux zombies au dernier moment...*

L'affrontement est inévitable, et c'est Hubert qui a l'avantage de l'effet de surprise. Il tente d'empoigner la première victime à sa portée, mais Cendres est agile et esquive le coup d'une magnifique feinte de corps. Désemparé, Erasmus réagit aussi vite que naïvement : ne se fiant qu'à son intuition, il s'empare du bâtonnet magique trouvé dans le camp de Nicoï, désigne le gardien des lieux, et rempli d'espoir, déclenche le sortilège... La silhouette d'Hubert se pare aussitôt d'une lumière vive, presque aveuglante. Eblouie, Cendres, qui essayait de se faufiler derrière l'ennemi, manque son enchaînement et est frappée. Sa hanche gauche est broyée sous le coup.

Le mage cède sa place à Yjir et se glisse à l'opposé du couloir, tandis que l'elfe contourne enfin Hubert au prix d'un magnifique plongeon. Ce dernier fait désormais face au bâton du druide d'un côté et à la rapière de la garde de Mezrâ de l'autre.

Le combat qui s'ensuit ressemble à celui d'un dragon malhabile contre deux gobelins. Hubert ne touche pas toujours, mais la violence de ses frappes est dévastatrice. Cendres et Yjir, eux, sont précis, mais leurs attaques n'émoussent pas le gardien, qui n'a pas même bronché sous les quartes victorieuses de l'elfe ou les flèches acides invoquées par Erasmus.

Gravement touché, Yjir doit à une intervention d'Erasmus - qui le rend invisible - un court répit qui lui permet de soigner ses blessures par la magie divine. Meurtri, le druide doit pour se défendre s'en remettre aux forces de la nature qu'il concentre en une sphère enflammée qui s'abat instantanément sur Hubert. Nos amis sont toutefois mal en point, alors que le combat vient seulement de commencer...

C'est alors que s'entrouvre la porte sur laquelle Cendres appuyait ses parades, laissant apparaître un humain au visage déformé, masse au côté et dans la main un curieux médaillon. Celui-ci marmonne quelques phonèmes menaçants. Cela suffit à Erasmus pour identifier le sortilège qu'il tente de produire et reprendre immédiatement les mêmes intonations, contrant ainsi les effets de ce nouvel ennemi.

L'affrontement des mages s'achève à peine lorsqu'une nouvelle voix, féminine cette fois, se fait entendre, toujours derrière Cendres. L'elfe n'a pas le temps de se retourner qu'une araignée géante s'abat subitement sur elle... Son invocatrice fait front : c'est une elfe, vêtue d'une cape noire ornée d'une broche en forme d'araignée. Les ennemis sont maintenant quatre !!!

L'aventure ne serait pas l'aventure si elle ne réservait des coups de théâtre aussi bienvenus qu'inespérés. Surgi de nulle part sauf des rêves de nos héros, débarque alors derrière Yjir un individu, richement vêtu et armé d'une rapière de belle facture, qui s'écrie d’une voix aiguë : "Attendez mes amis, je vais vous aider !" D'un coup brutal, l'inconnu frappe hubert à travers le torse.

Le mousquetaire inconnu tombe à pic, car se présente face à Cendres un troisième jeteur de sorts... Revigoré par l'arrivée de cet allié béni des dieux, Erasmus entame une formule qui a fait ses preuves, pointant dans la direction des trois lanceurs de sorts. Deux d'entre eux parviennent à résister à ses effets, mais l'elfe à la cape arachnéenne tombe soudain de sommeil. Au même instant, l'horrible araignée disparaît dans un nuage de fumée souffrée... 

La situation est encore tendue, puisque Cendres, à demi-morte fait toujours face à deux adversaires indemnes avec le terrible Hubert dans le dos. Plus grave, l'un d'eux parvient à la toucher dans le dos, et elle sent soudain son énergie vitale la fuir, comme s'il l'aspirait par sa main. Cendres est au plus mal...

C'est dans des moments tragiques qu'on reconnaît les vrais héros. Dans un mémorable baroud d'honneur, Cendres, qui sait jouer sa dernière chance, se retourne vers Hubert, raffermit la prise de sa rapière, se remet en garde et lui embroche magnifiquement la cuisse. Cette fois, ça y est, le gardien s'écroule, aussi muet dans son agonie que dans sa rage destructrice. Dans son élan, l'elfe frôle la sphère enflammée d'Yjir qu'elle ne peut éviter autrement que par un spectaculaire roulé-boulé. "Sacré bout de donzelle" murmure Erasmus pour lui-même tandis que, consciente d'avoir terrassé l'ennemi, cette dernière s'exclame, grandiloquente : "Vous ne m'aurez pas, Mezrâ est avec moi!"

Sentant son camp reprendre le dessus, Erasmus parvient à maîtriser la puissance des arcanes aux fins d'immobiliser l'un de ses fâcheux confrères. Il s'en faut de peu pour que l'elfe bretteuse n'achève celui-ci d'un coup de rapière, malheureusement pas assez précis. Elle le blesse néanmoins grièvement. Yjir concentre quant à lui ses forces sur le dernier ennemi valide, dont la masse laisse entendre qu'il pourrait s'agor d'un prêtre plutôt que d'un mage. Il voit la boule de flammes se rapprocher dangereusement de lui mais, guidé par l'instinct de survie, le jeteur de sorts réussit un coup de génie en dissipant le sortilège de sommeil qui pesait sur son alliée et la boule de flammes du même coup. Il ne faut pas plus de temps à la magicienne elfe pour rappeler à son secours une nouvelle tarentule géante !!!

La joute s'équilibre donc à nouveau, et Yjir se défend comme il peut face aux assauts de la bête alors que le mystérieux mousquetaire a disparu dans l'indifférence générale. Galvanisée, n'écoutant que son courage, Cendres exécute alors une botte exceptionnelle qui renvoie le mage immobilisé aux enfers et signe son forfait en hurlant "par Mezrâ !". L'elfe se retourne alors, cherchant une nouvelle victime, mais sous l'injonction du clerc survivant qui lui crie "lâche !", elle laisse subitement tomber son arme ainsi que son bouclier, visiblement sous l'emprise d'un charme.

A court d'inspiration, Erasmus guette les faits et gestes de la "femme-araignée" qui semble préparer un nouvel assaut. Par chance, le sortilège qu'elle invoque est un de ceux que le gnome a récemment étudiés. Son effet de surprise est total lorsqu'il annule l'effet invoqué par sa rivale, qui constatant son impuissance, décide de prendre la fuite.

"Arachne, ne t'enfuies pas. Evancthe punira ta lâcheté ! " l'avertit son comparse abandonné. Mais il est trop tard car l'elfe a disparu, laissant son araignée plier sous les bastonnades d'un Yjir à l'efficacité retrouvée. Dans une fuite pathétique, le clerc, qui choisit l'une des portes pour prendre la poudre d'escampette, subit une triple agression de Cendres, d'Yjir et même de l'araignée, dont ce sera le dernier souffle.

Yjir poursuit le survivant au fond du couloir, mais ce dernier a eu le temps de franchir la porte du fond et de la refermer. Déterminé à en finir, le druide l'ouvre violemment, son bâton prêt à corriger le fuyard, mais se ravise à la vue de quatre zombies qui défendent maintenant le mage ! Celui-ci s'est réfugié dans ce qui semble être une chapelle de la pire espèce : Au fond, sur un autel, des des os, des crânes et du sang d'enfants sacrifiés expliquent l'odeur de charogen épouvantable qui y règne. A la vue de l'ennemi, ils s'approchent, prêts à combattre. Yjir entonne alors un curieux chant sylvain et désigne le groupe de son bâton : un halo de brume surnaturelle recouvre soudain la zone, laissant au druide le temps nécessaire pour enfermer tout ce petit monde et organiser la riposte.

Pendant ce temps, le prudent Erasmus préfère s'assurer de l'innocuité d'Hubert, tout objet intéressant trouvé à proximité étant un plus… Découvrant le géant de son capuchon, il étouffe un gémissement en constatant que le gardien du temple – il aurait dû s'en douter - n'était autre qu'un ogre zombie, ce qui explique son indéfectible mutisme. Le gnome poursuit ses fouilles sur le cadavre du magicien qu'il déleste d'un médaillon en or serti d'une perle, et d'une curieuse flasque dont l'orifice est scellé à la cire. Alchimiste de formation, Erasmus se doute à la façon dont le bouchon est hermétiquement scellé qu’il s’agit de feu alchimique.

Yjir guette la sortie du clerc et des morts-vivants mais sait qu'il n'a plus les forces nécessaires pour affronter qui que ce soit. Cendres n'étant guère plus vaillante et Erasmus à court de sortilèges, le druide se résoud à laisser ses ennemis en paix, pour le moment...

Quant à Cendres, s'ils ne connaissaient la redoutable efficacité de son sixième sens, ses amis jureraient qu'elle n'a plus toute sa tête. La garde de Mezrâ se tient en effet droite et silencieuse, ses doigts effleurant les pierres d'un pan de mur qui leur semble parfaitement quelconque lorsque soudain, la main de l'elfe s'arrête, appuie sur la roche et déclenche l'ouverture d'une nouvelle pièce !

L'endroit, qui dégage une odeur pestilentielle, contient deux paillasses répugnantes et une écuelle noirâtre dans laquelle git un fond de bouillie infecte. Blottis au fond, deux enfants rachitiques guettent horrifiés les mouvements de Cendres, se protégeant le visage de leurs bras fluets. Il s'agit d'une jeune fille et d'un petit garçon, d'une dizaine d'années environ. Leur condition lamentable ne laisse aucun doute sur la manière dont ils ont été traités, et ce qu'a vu Yjir dans la chapelle explique sans nul doute à quoi ils étaient destinés... L'elfe comprend qu'il ne sert à rien de les effrayer en s'approchant, et explique d'une voix douce le motif louable de leur venue.

"Lui, c'est Rhun, et moi, je m'appelle Myranda." finit par glisser la pauvrette, à moitié confiante après avoir croisé le regard vairon de Cendres. "Nous sommes prisonniers ici. Nous ne voulons pas mourir. Pouvez-vous nous aider ?" Rassurée par un hochement de tête de l'elfe, la jeune fille ajoute qu'elle et Rhun sont arrivés il y a quelques jours avec quatre autres enfants, qu'ils n'ont pas revu.

Nantie des ses deux rescapés, Cendres rejoint Erasmus qui continue sa visite des lieux. La première salle qu'il découvre n'est qu'une vulgaire remise que le gnome a tôt fait de quitter pour la pièce d'en face qui s'avère être – quel bonheur – une bibliothèque. Avec l'œil avisé de l'érudit, le mage écarte vite les ouvrages sans importance et, au bout de quelques instants, fait l'inventaire de ses trouvailles : 2 livres de sorts, 2 recueils dont l'un, calligraphié s'intitule "Le monde des esprits" et l'autre "des Artefacts". Deux dernières reliures retiennent encore plus son attention, un condensé de notes signé d'un certain Yrgûl et manifestement inachevé devait être titré "La Légende d'Evancthe"… Quant à l'autre, il fascine Erasmus autant qu'il l'effraie : "Rituels nécromantiques", un ouvrage relié en peau humaine, que le gnome, après un moment d'hésitation, glisse discrètement sous sa robe.

Tout être normalement constitué qui a goûté, ne fût-ce qu'un peu, aux délices de la magie des arcanes pourra pardonner Erasmus pour ce qui va suivre. Emporté par sa passion, le mage examine les deux recueils de sorts fraîchement découverts. Le premier a manifestement subi les effets conjugués du temps et des mites, alors que le second est joliment relié et décoré de fines dorures. Excité, l'imprudent ouvre ce dernier sans attendre. Il lit les premières lignes de la page de garde avant de se rendre compte qu'elles renferment un piège magique. Trop tard : le livre explose en une gigantesque déflagration qui l'emporte à l'autre extrémité de la bibliothèque, inconscient. 

Alarmé par le vacarme, Yjir s'engouffre dans la pièce enfumée, et constatant les nombreuses brûlures de son ami, s'en remet aux rituels de ses ancêtres pour ranimer le gnome. "Ca apprendre à toi dangers de jouer avec magie" l'accueille-t-il à son réveil, furieux.

Ce bref épisode ne détourne pas l'intérêt du druide des cinq ennemis qu'il n'a que temporairement mis hors d'état de nuire. Affaibli, le groupe a tout intérêt à éviter le choc frontal. Soucieux de se racheter aux yeux de ses compagnons, Erasmus propose un plan qui obtient l'assentiment général : le feu alchimique étant un composé gazeux qui explose au contact de l'air, si l'on lance la fiole dans le repaire des zombies, logiquement, il n'y aura plus qu'à achever ce qu'il en reste… Soit. Il est convenu qu'Yjir ouvrira la porte pour jeter le récipient, après quoi Cendres pourra décocher ses flèches sur tout ce qui bouge.

Une fois encore, le plan mis au point a péché par optimisme. Certes, les zombies sont touchés, mais aucun d'eux ne s'écroule et tous se dirigent lentement pour frapper le druide. Quant au clerc, il s'est protégé d'une mystérieuse aura qui exerce sur Cendres une sorte de fascination, au point que l'archère n'ose même pas le viser. Les morts-vivants prennent peu à peu l'avantage sur Yjir, qui doit battre en retraite dans le couloir vers un Erasmus bien impuissant, qui tend alors à son ami 2 fioles :

"J'espère que cela pourra te soigner. Je ne suis pas sûr de ce qu'elles contiennent , mais ça ne peut pas te faire de mal".

Hésitant une seconde entre l'odeur lavande de l'une et le fumet poivré de l'autre, le druide finit par boire les deux ! "Ca rien faire" s'étonne Yjir, nullement apaisé par la potion.

- Je crains que si, lui répond Erasmus qui vient de comprendre ce qui se passe...

De fait, le corps du druide semble lentement s'effacer du champ de vision du gnome, pour devenir une silhouette floue et informe. Il semble aussi qu’Yjir ait subitement grandi et il a l’impression de peser plus d'une tonne. "Encore mauvaise magie" rage le malheureux cobaye.

Malgré tout, la carrure nouvelle d'Yjir va lui servir : en effet, Cendres est maintenant encerclée par des zombies menaçant et il semble bien qu'elle ne soit pas loin de perdre conscience. Afin de lui venir en aide, Yjir devenu colosse charge à l'intérieur de la chapelle et parvient à repousser un des zombis. Bien en place, il commence à donner de lourds coups de bâton à droite et à gauche. 

Cendres doit pendant ce temps défendre seule son camp et s'en tire de fort belle manière, mais elle ne peut que multiplier les parades en attendant les renforts. Avec le retour d'Yjir et d'Erasmus, les débats s'équilibrent à nouveau. Conscient que sa posture défensive le condamne à terme, le clerc doit se résoudre à quitter son sanctuaire magique et engager le combat au corps à corps aidé par les morts-vivants. Devenu vulnérable, il se rue sur l'elfe au cri de "Evancthe, avec moi !" mais essuie une botte de grande classe qui le désarme aussitôt. "Je ne pense pas que Mezrâ approuve ce que fait Evancthe " s'exclame l'escrimeuse qui profite de la vulnérabilité de l'adepte pour trouer son adversaire au côté. Yjir, le bâton virevoltant, se débarrasse des zombies l'un après l'autre. Un ultime assaut groupé aura finalement raison du clerc.

Au fond de la salle aux allures de champ de bataille se dresse, vision d'horreur, l'autel recouvert de d'ossements et de chair humaine, sur lequel brûlent deux bougies rouges sang enchassées dans de lourds candelabres. Le tout est surplombé par un immense portrait qui représente un homme de profil, tout de noir vêtu. Ses yeux semblent fixer le spectateur et la peau de son visage est répugnante, tirée à outrance vers l'arrière. Un détail du tableau, au fond duquel dessine le donjon d'Argûnn, retient l'attention générale : un énorme rubis rouge pend au cou de l'odieux Evancthe, ce bijou même qui leur a échappé après la partie de rouste à Serdel…


----------



## Horacio

Eeeeeeeeecchhhoooooooooooo...

Je suis encore ici, et j'aime encore l'histoire


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 12 : Sur la Route de Halos*

Le temps est compté et l'endroit trop dangereux pour échanger des impressions ou formuler des hypothèses. D'autant plus que l'objet de l'exploration était avant tout de retrouver Umar. Yjir et Erasmus retrouvent donc les deux enfants, restés à l'abri des échauffourées, pour les questionner sur le sort réservé au nain.

"Je me souviens de lui" affirme Myranda "Il faisait partie du groupe qui a tenté de nous sauver alors que nous étions emprisonnés," poursuit-elle en décrivant un lieu qui ressemble fort aux thermes de Menastyr. "Mais quand nous sommes arrivés à Razem, nous avons été séparés. Avant que nous ne soyons vendus ici, j'ai tout de même vu qu'Umar avait été marchandé auprès d'un trafiquant nommé Zelb, en compagnie d'un gnome et de quelques hommes costauds. En plus d'être une crapule, ce type avait l’air bizarre et inquiétant... Il était escorté par deux mystérieux gardes dont je me souviens bien, car ils ont participé aux tractations sans jamais ôter leurs capuchons. J'ai compris pourquoi lorsque l'un d'eux a légèrement sorti la tête : il avait le visage tout déchiqueté, c'était horrible…J'ai cru comprendre que leur caravane partait vers Halos, en passant par Floreste. C'est tout ce dont je me rappelle" termine la jeune fille, dont le sang froid et la maturité sont réellement admirables.

Un silence suit son récit. Elle le rompt finalement en demandant : "Il y a du monde en haut ?"

"Non pourq…..???!!!" balbutie le gnome qui commence sérieusement à douter de ses sens, et fait taire d'un geste ses compagnons. Le temple n'était-il pas fermé de l'intérieur ???

"Allez-y doucement, ils sont en bas" ordonne une voix au-dessus, que tous identifient comme étant celle de Pedrus.

Jamais fuite ne fût aussi rapide. En moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire, Cendres détermine la stratégie de la retraite. "La seule issue possible est par là," assure l'elfe à ses compagnons en indiquant le couloir qu'a emprunté Arachne. Ledit couloir, fort long, est manifestement de construction plus ancienne que le temple et n'a pas été restauré. Il se termine par une petite porte que les fuyards ouvrent sans précaution tant les pas de Pedrus et de ses hommes semblent se rapprocher. Celle-ci débouche encore sur une salle sombre, au milieu de laquelle repose un gisant – sans doute une crypte mortuaire. A droite, un escalier étroit monte et donne sur une porte vitrée à travers laquelle on aperçoit la lumière de l’aube. Cendres grimpe aussitôt les marches en éclaireur, une main sur sa rapière. Mezrâ soit louée, la porte débouche sur le cimetière. N’apercevant pas d'ennemis aux environs, le groupe file comme l'éclair vers la sortie de la ville par les faubourgs de Halos, presque déserts à cette heure très matinale.

L'idée de Pedrus, sans doute vert de colère de les avoir à nouveau manqués arrache à Yjir un sourire crispé : la prochaine fois sera peut-être la bonne…

En dépit de leur extrême fatigue, Yjir, Cendres et Erasmus s'accordent pour quitter la région au plus vite. Ils trouvent donc refuge à la mi-journée dans une grange pour quelques courtes heures de repos, mais reprennent bien vite leur périple en espérant que cette fois-ci, Umar ne leur échappera pas…

Le temps est froid et le ciel lourd, mais il neige pas, même si l’on sent que c’est imminent. L'hiver approche en ce 22ème jour de Merise, et nos amis se dirigent vers le sud, où il fait de plus en plus froid... Nos amis n’avancent pas vite car ils sont maintenant sans chevaux (les solides montures orques ayant été « oubliées » dans une des auberges de Razem) et surtout, ils sont accompagnés de deux enfins dont l’état de santé est plus que précaire vu les sévices qu’ils ont subi... En effet, sur la suggestion de Cendres, le groupe a pris Myranda et Rhun sous son aile : même si leur présence ne facilite pas le voyage, nul n'a eu la cruauté de les abandonner à leur triste sort et l'elfe s'est judicieusement proposée de les confier à l'ordre de Mezrâ une fois arrivés à Halos.

Quelques lieues plus loin, la tombée de la nuit incite nos marcheurs à faire étape dans un modeste village, sis à la limite Sud de la baronnie de Razem. En l'absence de toute offre hôtelière locale, Erasmus et Yjir frappent à quelques portes et finissent par entrer chez un fermier accort qui offre gîte et couvert pour une pièce d'argent par personne. Ereintés, Yjir et les enfants regagnent vite leurs chambres tandis qu'Erasmus doit céder à regrets à la demande de Cendres qui souhaite mettre à profit une soirée tranquille pour progresser dans sa maîtrise de la magie des arcanes.

Le lendemain matin, le druide, fidèle à ses habitudes, accompagne Œil-de-Nuit qui a hâte de dégourdir ses pattes et rend hommage aux bienfaits de la Nature en entonnant ses habituelles mélopées. Le gnome met a profit le lever du soleil pour découvrir, enfin seul, les précieux ouvrages qu'il a dérobés aux adorateurs d'Evancthe. Il n'a malheureusement le temps que d'en effectuer un bref survol qui l'amène aux conclusions suivantes : 

« La Légende d'Evancthe » est une collection de notes plus qu’un ouvrage rédigé. L’auteur semble en être un certain Yrgûl. Le style est assez empoulé et épouvantable, mais on peut deviner les grandes lignes du futur récit : il aurait narré les origines d'Evancthe (un « elfe déchu » dans le texte), plus grand mage de son âge, comment il fut choisi par le Dieu Ehrûn pour être son bras droit du temps où la puissante divinité et ses soeurs parcouraient encore les étendues de Terkân. Le livre décrit succinctement le « rituel d’Evanchthe » qui permit à celui-ci d’accéder à l’immortalité. Erasmus devine que la dernière partie de l’ouvrage, non encore rédigée, aurait raconté la manière dont le mage immortel aurait accédé à la divinité, mais Yrgûl semble avoir eu beaucoup de mal à trouver des informations pertinentes sur ce sujet... En particulier, l’ouvrage permet de clarifier certains points encore mystérieux pour Erasmus et ses amis : 

Ainsi, l’ouvrage précise que le Donjon d’Argûnn était à l’origine l’immense forteresse du Dieu Ehrûn, de la même manière que les deux autres Donjons de Terkân étaient les forteresses de ses soeurs. . Lorsque Ehrûn quitta la sphère matérielle, il en remit les clefs à son bras droit Evancthe sous la forme de son rubis, un artefact puissant qui permet de contrôler toutes les issues et tous les serviteurs du Donjon.

« Le Monde des Esprits » est un petit ouvrage calligraphié qui décrit le monde spirituel, aussi appelé par les magiciens l'Aether ou « Plan Aetheré ». Il borde notre monde et en est la « réplique » spirituelle. L'Enveloppe Aethérée sépare le monde matériel de l'Aether. Les individus, à moins d'êtres très teintés par les esprits où la divinité, n'y apparaissent pas, mais les lieux et les objets, ayant plus de temps pour accumuler une énergie spirituelle, laissent parfois une empreinte dans l'Aether. Lors de la mort, l'âme des défunts transite brièvement par l'Aether pour trouver un conduit menant à leur destination éternelle. Certains esprits, lorsqu'ils ne trouvent pas le repos, y séjournent et y accumulent parfois une puissance intense pour devenir des fantômes, qui peuvent être bienveillants ou terriblement vengeurs, selon leur nature. 

Il arrive que les créatures natives de l'Aether et les fantômes puissent affecter le monde matériel, mais ils peuvent rarement être affectées par lui sans ressources magiques. On peut parfois les apercevoir comme des silhouettes translucides et évanescentes. On peut voyager dans l'Aether à l'aide de puissants sortilèges ou d'artefacts anciens. La magie et l'exploration Aethérique ont longtemps été du domaine des magiciens puissants, mais à travers ces recherches, ils ont à leur grande surprise découvert des traditions primitives très avancées dans la compréhension des mondes spirituels, en particulier parmi les shamans des tribus nomades des Plaines Désolées.

« Des Artefacts » est aussi un ouvrage sur la théorie de la magie. Il explicite la distinction nette entre des objets dotés de pouvoirs magiques « classiques » et les artefacts. Les artefacts sont des objets dont la confection même est essentiellement différente de celle des objets magiques classiques. Ils ne sont pas nécessairement des objets puissants, mais toujours des objets liés à leurs créateurs ou à leurs porteurs significatifs. Ainsi, pour faire émerger la puissance réelle d'un artefact, il ne suffit pas de posséder l'objet mais il s'agit de connaître aussi son histoire, qui l'a forgé, quels « ingrédients » ont présidé à sa création, etc. Ces éléments permettent à l'utilisateur de s'investir dans l'objet, de tisser avec l'objet une relation personnelle qui permet d'exploiter son potentiel. Enfin, « Des artefacts » explique comment on peut à l'aide d'un sort d'Identification déceler la nature d'un Artefact.

Enfin, Erasmus jette un oeil rapide, malgré sa répugnance, à « Rituels nécromants ». Le titre enluminé sur la couverture est bien écrit en impérial, mais le texte à l’intérieur est rédigé dans une langue inconnue du Gnome, faite d’arabesques noirs et malsains...

Finalement, nos amis sont prêts à reprendre la route. Après les efforts consentis, Cendres et Erasmus ont peine à se rétablir de leurs blessures de la veille, aussi le druide doit-il derechef en appeler aux esprits de la nature pour hâter la guérison de ses amis et des enfants, eux aussi très faibles. Il apparaît clairement, toutefois, que les dommages encourus par ceux-ci ne sont pas seulement physiques, mais aussi psychologiques, et que Rhun en particulier aura du mal à se remettre de ses traumatismes... 

En cette nouvelle journée, le 23 Merise, le froid et même la neige sont bel et bien là et la traversée de la forêt jusqu'à Floreste s'annonce glaciale. Les fourrures et couvertures nécessaires pour Cendres et les enfants sont acquises auprès d'un villageois qui troque volontiers des vêtements chauds contre quelques barons. Mais il faudra encore attendre pour pouvoir disposer de chevaux, le village n’en ayant aucun à céder.

A la fin de cette nouvelle journée de marche, nos amis arrivent, transis et fourbus, dans la petite ville de Bourgal, située à la croisée des routes de Halos et de Meyronis, par delà les Montagnes Sanguines. Yjir mène le cortège et fait halte à la première auberge venue. Il secoue ses chausses lourdes de neige et pénètre dans les lieux sous le regard étonné de quelques piliers de bar; surpris plus par son apparence, son accoutrement et son animal de compagnie que par son visage rougi par le froid.






"Pas souvent qu'on a des voyageurs" lance gaiement le propriétaire " Y'a pas idée de sortir par c'temps !".

La chaleur de l'accueil incite à écouter l'aubergiste qui ne se fait pas prier pour gloser : "Bienvenue à Bourgal, cité indépendante et fière de l'être !…" Les nouveaux venus comprennent vite que Bourgal, comme d'autres villes situées à l'ouest du royaume de Meyronis, est une ville autogérée, et qui n'obéit à ce titre à l'autorité d'aucun Baron ou roi. C'est aussi le cas de leur prochaine destination, Halos, cité à l'histoire tumultueuse qui vit aujourd'hui sous le commandement d'un Drac. 

Erasmus profite d'un silence du maître des lieux pour étaler ses connaissances historiques et expliquer qu'il y a quelques centaines d’années seulement, Halos, située en bordure des îles Boucaniennes, n'était qu'un repaire de pirates qui terrorisait la région. Pour vaincre cette menace, l'ensemble des nations situées autour de la Mer des Serpents avait fini par se liguer pour défaire Halos et rétablir la sécurité et la stabilité politique dans la région. Le premier Drac était un capitaine pirate futé qui, comprenant qu’Halos allait être rasée de la carte préféra éliminer lui-même les pirates les plus incontrôlables et signer avec les nations ennemies un traité qui faisait d’Halos une ville « respectable », encore que certains hésiteraient, même aujourd’hui, à trouver le terme approprié. 

« Ouais, et même que le Drac de Halos il est drôlement mégalo, c'ui là. Y paraît qu'il veut s'faire construire un phare en or, c'te fou… C'est pour ça qu'il r'crute des tas d'miniers comme ceux qu'on voit passer en c'moment dans les caravanes. Mais s'y s'arrêtent pas ici, ça fait pas marcher les affaires » conclut le tenancier que l'on n'arrête plus.

« A propos de caravanes, demande Cendres, un nain nommé Umar, ou un homme qui s'appelle Zelb, deux types encapuchonnés, ca vous rappelle quelque chose ?

- Un peu qu'ça m'évoque, ma p'tite dame, répond l'aubergiste avec un sourire charmeur, qui se décompose en croisant le regard de l'elfe. Des visiteurs comme ça, la guigne. Les deux affreux avec leurs capuches, on aurait dit qu'ils avaient pas d'yeux ou ben qu'y étaient cousus. Ca m'a fait fuir les clients », termine-t-il en désignant deux ivrognes endormis.

En mal de conversation depuis quelques jours, Cendres et Erasmus profitent d'un tel moulin à paroles pour évoquer, avec une discrétion toute relative, tous les sujets qui leurs passent par la tête, mentionnant pêle-mêle duc aveugle, grise guilde et culte d'Erhûn… Sans succès.

Le dîner et la soirée ont tout de même ragaillardi tout le monde et même Rhun commence à reprendre confiance. « Dis M'dame, pourquoi t'as les yeux bizarres ? » demande-t’il à Cendres avant de monter se coucher. Cendres encaisse le coup, mais essaie de ne pas en vouloir au garçon dont les dernières expériences n'ont pas du le rendre très sociable...

Les ablutions matinales d'Yjir sonnent le réveil de nos voyageurs qui reprennent bientôt la route après avoir acquis deux chevaux et une mule. Après quelques heures de progression, le paysage vallonné fait place à la fameuse forêt Meyronienne que seul Yjir aborde avec un réel plaisir. La neige tombe certes moins dru sous la protection des arbres, et la route de Bourgal à Floreste est visiblement bien entretenue, mais il fait très sombre et de lourdes congères pendent des branches, tandis que nos amis sont régulièrement troublés par des paquets de neige qui leur tombent dessus. La journée est longue, et le soir venu, nos amis sont bien content qu’Yjir parvienne à leur trouver un point de campement à l’écart du vent pour passer la nuit.

Le lendemain, 25 Merise, la troupe reprend la route. Vers le milieu de la journée, ils aperçoivent enfin une trace de civilisation : une petite clairière ouvre en effet sur un village aussi curieux qu'isolé. Quelques maisons sont clairsemées au sol, mais la plupart des habitations ont été construites à même les arbres ! Encore plus étrange, le hameau, qui n'a pourtant rien de vétuste, semble totalement abandonné…

« C'est bon, j'y vais » grogne Korg à qui un regard d'Erasmus a suffi. Le corbeau rentre bredouille, mais, prudent, le gnome demande à son familier d'y retourner pour vérifier, quitte à faire un peu de bruit pour se faire remarquer. De loin, on devine le familier du gnome qui croasse autour du village, lorsque tout à coup Erasmus sursaute :

« Korg, on est en train de le capturer ! Otez-le de ce sac !! »" hurle le mage qui s'est déjà élancé vers le village. Connaissant la puissance du lien empathique qui unit le corbeau à son maître, Yjir et Cendres savent que le gnome dit vrai et filent à sa suite pour venir au secours de leur fidèle oiseau éclaireur. Alors qu'ils s'approchent des premières maisons, les trois aventuriers voient s'abattre sur eux un immense filet qui immobilise l'elfe, d'ordinaire si agile, alors qu'Erasmus et le druide ont évité les mailles de justesse.

« Nous venons en paix, rendez-nous Korg ! » vocifère le mage à l'endroit d'un groupe d'une trentaine d'hommes en armes qui, surgis de nulle part, s'approchent des prisonniers.

« Posez d'abord vos armes, et vous serez jugés loyalement pour vos crimes », répond un homme d’un âge certain qui semble bien être le chef du petit village. Devant l'incrédulité que ses propos suscitent, l'homme poursuit : « Nous savons que vous êtes des esclavagistes. La jeune fille que vous poursuivez, et dont vous avez capturé la famille, nous a tout raconté, inutile de cacher votre identité. Libérez ces enfants et ôtez vos armes et votre équipement ! »

On imagine la stupeur de nos amis. Sans lâcher son arme, Yjir tente une approche diplomatique : « Nous pas esclavagistes, nous avoir sauvé enfants. Moi vous expliquer. ». Les yeux des villageois se tournent vers Rhun et Myiranda qui ont l’air faibles et apeurés. Les paroles du druide n’ont pas un grand effet, sinon de faire se pointer quelques arcs de plus en sa direction. Les masses et les fourches se rapprochent dangereusement, brandies par des paysans aux regards mêlés de haine et de terreur…

« Dans le doute, abstiens-toi de te faire capturer par des inconnus » est sans doute un proverbe commun à la race gnome et à la tribu des Grands Aigles. Devant une assistance éberluée, le druide, voyant que sa tentative rudimentaire de médiation n’a pas eu le résultat escompté, se transforme en grand singe et bondit dans les arbres, évitant au passage la flèche réflexe d'un tireur isolé. Profitant de la surprise générale provoquée par le numéro de son compagnon, Erasmus se soustrait aux regards ennemis au moyen de son sortilège favori, qui le rend temporairement invisible.

Arrivé en haut des arbres, Yjir reprend forme humaine et apostrophe les villageois : « Vous déposer armes et libérer mes amis, sinon vous le regretter ! » Les villageois tentent de viser le sorcier à travers les arbres, mais ne parviennent pas à le localiser. Sa menace les inquiète mais ils n’obtempèrent pas pour autant. 

De nouveau seule au monde et encerclée, Cendres préfère une approche plus collaborative. « Yjir descends et rends toi, Erasmus, réapparais ! », demande-t’elle à ses compagnons. « Votre attitude ne contribue pas à nous innocenter... » Pour le moment, ses tentatives de conciliation échouent, et elle doit abandonner sa précieuse rapière, son arc et son carquois de flèches. « Vous pouvez baisser vos armes », dit-elle aux villageois.

« Il n'en est pas question avant que vous ne vous livriez et que vous ne déposiez tous vos armes », réplique le meneur. « Vous serez jugé par la justice de Floreste pour esclavagisme. » Comprenant que l’homme est borné, Cendres décide de tenter le tout pour le tour et lui propose de venir calmement pour qu’il leur explique exactement ce qui leur est reproché. Le chef accepte et emmène Cendres et les deux enfants sous bonne escorte dans une des maisons au bord de la route. A l’extérieur, les archers tapis dans les arbres scrutent nerveusement les cimes pour essayer de voir le « sorcier tatoué », mais sans succès.

A l’intérieur de la maison, le chef du village détaille l’accusation faite contre nos amis : « La personne que vous avez malmené vous a décrits comme étant des esclavagistes. Elle nous avait bien dit que vous la poursuivriez… Il n'y a pas de doute sur votre identité, elle nous avait même prévenus que vous étiez accompagné d’un corbeau magique doué de parole...

Cendres prend calmement la parole pour réfuter ces accusations : « nous ne sommes pas esclavagistes, dit-elle, nous sommes à la poursuite d’un groupe d’esclavagistes qui a capturé un de nos amis. En remontant le fil des « acquisitions » de ces esclavagistes, nous avons justement libéré Myranda et Rhun, les deux enfants que voila. Je ne peux pas être plus explicite : c’est ça la vérité ». L’homme est visiblement un peu troublé par la version des faits de Cendres, mais l’apparence guerrière de celle-ci est son parler peu éloquent ne suffisent pas à le convaincre tout à fait. « Je voudrais bien vous croire, dit-il, mais l'autre femme était aussi digne de confiance. Or l'une d'entre vous a menti... »

« Et moi, vous me croirez ? » demande soudain Myranda qui a recouvré la parole. Et la jeune fille de résumer leurs sombres jours de détention au temple de Mortis, jusqu'à l'arrivée d'une elfe au regard chafoin, escortée d'un gnome et d'une espèce de sauvage. L'approbation silencieuse de Rhun achève d’ébranler la conviction du villageois...

« De toute évidence, ces enfants vous font confiance, dit l’homme, mais peut-être avez vous voulu les amadouer  pour mieux les revendre ensuite... Nous devons nous assurer qu’ils ne sont pas sous votre emprise...

Myranda dit alors : « s’il n’y a que cela, Rhun et moi resterons ici. Lorsque Cendres et ses amis auront retrouvé leur compagnon nain, ils reviendront nous chercher. »

L'elfe est émue par l’éloquence de l’enfant, et elle n’est visiblement pas la seule. Le chef du village sent bien qu’il se passe là quelque chose de spontané, qui n’a pas pu être planifié pour le tromper. « Je ne comprends pas, dit-il, pourquoi la jeune femme d’hier a voulu vous faire accuser... Quel intérêt pour elle ?

- Je pense savoir de qui il s’agit répond Cendres gravement. Notre ami nain est recherché autant par ses amis que par ses ennemis. Nous savons qu’une femme assassin a été lancée sur ses trousses. Elle cherche sans doute à nous devancer, à nous retarder, pour retrouver le nain et mettre fin à ses jours. Vous avez sans doute été abusé... »

- Mais elle paraissait tellement digne de confiance... » dit l’homme d’un air triste...

- Nous savons qu’elle dispose de pouvoirs magiques... Peut-être en a-t’elle usé sur vous... N’avez vous pas remarqué des détails surprenants ? »

Le chef du village réfléchit quelques instants et répond : « Maintenant que vous me le dites, son cheval était visiblement une monture de grande qualité. Pour une esclave en fuite, c’est étonnant... J’ai supposé qu’elle l’avait volé quelque part, mais ce type d’étalon ne court pas en liberté dans la nature... Vous avez sans doute raison, j’ai du me faire avoir... »

Cendres, souhaitant reprendre rapidement la route et rassurer ses amis sur son sort remet au chef du village 20 pièces d'or (une fortune !), précisant que l’argent doit servir à couvrir les besoins des enfants pendant un an. « Si nous ne sommes pas revenus d’ici là, précise-t’elle, j’enverrais des émissaires du Temple de Mezrâ les chercher. Puis, se retournant vers Miranda, Cendres glisse dans la main de sa protégée un médaillon à l'effigie de Mezrâ. "Si je ne reviens pas, vous trouverez refuge dans n'importe lequel des temples de mon Ordre, ne l'oublies pas."

Cendres ressort de la maison et s’exclame : « Erasmus, Yjir, vous pouvez vous montrer », l'air manifestement agacée. Surgit alors derrière elle le gnome qui, sous quelques dizaines d'yeux ébahis, lui rétorque d'un ton goguenard « il suffisait de demander ! ». Quant au druide, c'est sous les traits d'un aigle majestueux qu'il atterrit sur le village, ajoutant à l'admiration et la terreur des spectateurs.

En dépit de leur accueil musclé, les habitants de "la Chênaie", c'est ainsi que s'appelle le village, se révèlent être de fort bonne compagnie. Conscients d'avoir été trompés, ils relatent désormais volontiers les circonstances de la venue de la fausse esclave. Yjir déduit de leur récit que leur étrange ennemie possède un à deux jours à cheval d'avance sur eux. Le druide apprend par ailleurs que quelques poignées de caravanes ont déjà transité par ici, certaines d'entre elles étaient conduites, comme par hasard, par de curieux esclavagistes encapuchonnés…

La nuit tombe sur la Chênaie, et les pensées dYjir, de Cendres et d'Erasmus sont déjà tournées vers les dangers qui les attendent aux détours de leur prochaine cavalcade : qui est donc cette mystérieuse esclave ? Morgrissa ? L'elfe noire ? Arachne ? Qui sait donc qu'Umar est en route vers Halos, et comment ? Est-il prudent de continuer le chemin en passant par Floreste, là où cette redoutable peste aura peut-être fait circuler on ne sait quelle rumeur à leur propos ? Autant de questions que nos héros, fourbus, s'accordent à remettre au lendemain.


----------



## Sammael99

*Attention, annonce d'un grand concours !!!*

Pour information générale !

Demain, sur ce forum, je poserais une question aux lecteurs de cette Story Hour et aux joueurs ! Celui qui trouvera le premier la réponse gagnera :

si c'est un joueur, 500 xp de bonus !
si c'est un lecteur non joueur, ma considération éternelle !

Fourbissez vos neurones !


----------



## Horacio

Un concours? Un concours?
Cool!!!!!!!!

Je veux jouer! 

et eeeeeeeeeeccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Sammael99

*Commentaire informatif*

Ceux qui connaissent "Freeport", la cité développée par Green Ronin dans leur trilogie auront compris que Halos et Freeport ne font (presque) qu'un. C'était juste pour ne pas m'attribuer la paternité de quelque chose qui n'est pas mien !

A demain pour le concours !


----------



## Horacio

J'avais des soupçons 
Donc Freeport... J'aime bien Freeport. Vas-tu acheter le livre de Freeport qu'ils vont sortir le mois prochain?


----------



## Ancalimon

*Des révélations majeures... mais maintenant, quoi ?*

Après ces deux derniers épisodes, je pense pouvoir parler au nom de mes deux amis Erasmus et Cendres pour dire que nous sommes heureux d'avoir eu droit à des révélations importantes. Mais plein de nouvelles questions viennent nous assaillir.

1) Le Rubis d'Evancthe est donc un puissant artefact, dont le propriétaire pouvait (pourrait ?) contrôler les issues et les créatures du Donjon d'Argûnn. Bon. Mais comment Evancthe, que l'on soupçonne d'être devenu une créature sur-puissante, a-t-il pu se laisser dérober un tel objet ? Et qui (ou quel groupe, ou quelle faction) a eu le culot et la puissance pour aller chercher cette relique au fin-fond de cette monstrueuse forteresse souterraine ? Et surtout, comment le Rubis est-il ensuite atterri dans les mains de ces contrebandiers / joueurs de rouste de bas étage, suffisamment crétins pour se le faire piquer par un groupe de personnages de premier niveau ???? 

2) Question un peu subsidiaire, et qui est peut-être complètement à côté de la plaque, mais le personnage à la tête des Baronnies Naïmides porte le titre de "Prince Rubis". Est-ce que par hasard, à un point quelconque de l'histoire des Baronnies, le Rubis aurait été porté par le Prince ? Si oui, lui a-t-on dérobé récemment, afin de déstabiliser son pouvoir ?

Si on veut carrément échafauder une théorie, allons-y : le Baron Van Dorn de Razem, personnage maléfique à la tête d'une province traditionnellement rebelle, décide de porter un coup fatal au pouvoir du Prince. Il achète les services de la Grise Guilde pour aller dérober le collier à Naïm, tout en déstabilisant politiquement les autres barronies (cf. la tentative de faire capoter le traité de paix entre Llambêth et les tribus orques). Depuis, en possession du Rubis, il attend d'en avoir un peu mieux compris les pouvoirs avant de faire tout péter... 

J'ose même penser que Strakhal, le nain allié aux ElfesNoirs, a partie liée avec Van Dorn. Mais là je vais peut-être carrément trop loin...

Qu'en pensent les lecteurs ? Horacio ? Erasmus ? Cendres ?

Eric / Yjir


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Des révélations majeures... mais maintenant, quoi ?*



> 1) Le Rubis d'Evancthe est donc un puissant artefact, dont le propriétaire pouvait (pourrait ?) contrôler les issues et les créatures du Donjon d'Argûnn. Bon. Mais comment Evancthe, que l'on soupçonne d'être devenu une créature sur-puissante, a-t-il pu se laisser dérober un tel objet ? Et qui (ou quel groupe, ou quelle faction) a eu le culot et la puissance pour aller chercher cette relique au fin-fond de cette monstrueuse forteresse souterraine ? Et surtout, comment le Rubis est-il ensuite atterri dans les mains de ces contrebandiers / joueurs de rouste de bas étage, suffisamment crétins pour se le faire piquer par un groupe de personnages de premier niveau ???? [/B]




C'est un peu du metagaming, ça 

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas plutôt le présenter en disant : "se le faire piquer par des aventuriers perspicaces" ? Le niveau, après tout, n'influe pas sur la perspicacité...


----------



## Sammael99

*Prêts pour le concours ?*

l'objet de ce concours est de répondre à la question suivante. Bien évidemment, les réponses doivent être circonstanciées et même si une réponse correcte l'est pour des mauvaises raisons, le concurrent ne gagnera pas. 

J'annoncerais les résultats Lundi, en admettant qu'il y ait des bonnes réponses. Tout le monde peut participer, tous les éléments sont dans les compte-rendus. Pour information, les commentaires aux lecteurs (que les joueurs ne doivent pas lire) n'apportent aucune information complémentaire sur ce point. 

La question est :

"Qui est le mystérieux mousquetaire, et que venait-il faire dans cette galère ?"

A vos claviers !


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *J'avais des soupçons
> Donc Freeport... J'aime bien Freeport. Vas-tu acheter le livre de Freeport qu'ils vont sortir le mois prochain? *




Bien sûr. Je l'attends avec impatience, d'ailleurs, vu que j'aimerais pouvoir décrire correctement la ville quand les joueurs vont y arriver...

Je poste tous les dix jours sur le forum de Green Ronin en demandant une date exacte, mais pour le moment, nada...


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien sûr. Je l'attends avec impatience, d'ailleurs, vu que j'aimerais pouvoir décrire correctement la ville quand les joueurs vont y arriver...
> 
> Je poste tous les dix jours sur le forum de Green Ronin en demandant une date exacte, mais pour le moment, nada... *




La derniere chose j'ai entendu est que le livre est 'in the printers' donc il peut encore se faire attendre un mois


----------



## Sammael99

Eh ben, il a pas un succès fou, mon concours...

Au passage, Ancalimon, lors de la dernière non-partie vous vous êtes livrés à un exercice intéressant qui consistait à faire la liste de vos ennemis. Tu devrais la refair eonline quand tu auras le temps...


----------



## Ancalimon

*Tentative de réponse*

Ce n'est pas qu'il n'a pas un succès fou, c'est que la question est très difficile  ! Bon, je n'ai aucune certitude, mais je vais me risquer à une réponse malgré tout .

Voilà : le mystérieux "mousquetaire" n'est autre que l'elfe noire qui cherche à assassiner Umar. Voici l'histoire :

L'elfe noire (appelons-la Miss X), nous suit comme le chasseur de lapin suit son chien, parce qu'elle sait que tôt ou tard nous la conduirons droit à sa victime. En restant dans l'ombre, elle est arrivée avec nous à Razem, et a assisté à notre rencontre avec Pedrus. Nous pensant près du but lorsque nous sommes arrivés au temple de Mortis, elle s'est faufilée derrière nous (grâce à un sortilège d'Invisibilité par exemple), en espérant occire Umar dès que nous l'aurions retrouvé .

Elle aussi avait donc tout intérêt à ce que le combat contre Yrgûl, Méandres et Arachne tourne en notre faveur (sinon, seule contre eux, elle aurait eu du mal à arriver jusqu'à Umar). Elle a donc rejoint la bataille. Certes, nous avons eu l'impression qu'il s'agissait d'un homme . Mais n'oublions pas qu'il avait "la voix aigüe", et que sa silhouette était frêle. Il peut s'agir ou bien d'un déguisement, ou bien carrément d'un sort modifiant les traits du visage.

Une fois le combat terminé, Miss X se rend de nouveau invisible, écoute avec attention ce que disent les enfants quand nous les interrogeons, et part immédiatement, sans nous attendre. Elle récupère son cheval dans les environs, et fonce à bride abattue vers Floreste, répandant au passage des rumeurs calomnieuses  à notre encontre.

Elle n'a d'ailleurs pas tant d'avance que cela, puisque le chef de "la Chênaie" nous a dit qu'elle était passée la veille de notre arrivée.

Voilà ma théorie, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut . Mais honnêtement je n'en vois pas d'autres. Je suis curieux et impatient de voir ce que mes comparses en pensent.

Liste de nos ennemis ? Ma foi, pourquoi pas. Dans un post futur alors.

Eric / Yjir


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Tentative de réponse*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *Ce n'est pas qu'il n'a pas un succès fou, c'est que la question est très difficile  ! Bon, je n'ai aucune certitude, mais je vais me risquer à une réponse malgré tout .
> 
> Voilà : le mystérieux "mousquetaire" n'est autre que l'elfe noire qui cherche à assassiner Umar. Voici l'histoire :
> 
> L'elfe noire (appelons-la Miss X), nous suit comme le chasseur de lapin suit son chien, parce qu'elle sait que tôt ou tard nous la conduirons droit à sa victime. En restant dans l'ombre, elle est arrivée avec nous à Razem, et a assisté à notre rencontre avec Pedrus. Nous pensant près du but lorsque nous sommes arrivés au temple de Mortis, elle s'est faufilée derrière nous (grâce à un sortilège d'Invisibilité par exemple), en espérant occire Umar dès que nous l'aurions retrouvé .
> 
> Elle aussi avait donc tout intérêt à ce que le combat contre Yrgûl, Méandres et Arachne tourne en notre faveur (sinon, seule contre eux, elle aurait eu du mal à arriver jusqu'à Umar). Elle a donc rejoint la bataille. Certes, nous avons eu l'impression qu'il s'agissait d'un homme . Mais n'oublions pas qu'il avait "la voix aigüe", et que sa silhouette était frêle. Il peut s'agir ou bien d'un déguisement, ou bien carrément d'un sort modifiant les traits du visage.
> 
> Une fois le combat terminé, Miss X se rend de nouveau invisible, écoute avec attention ce que disent les enfants quand nous les interrogeons, et part immédiatement, sans nous attendre. Elle récupère son cheval dans les environs, et fonce à bride abattue vers Floreste, répandant au passage des rumeurs calomnieuses  à notre encontre.
> 
> Elle n'a d'ailleurs pas tant d'avance que cela, puisque le chef de "la Chênaie" nous a dit qu'elle était passée la veille de notre arrivée.
> 
> Voilà ma théorie, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut . Mais honnêtement je n'en vois pas d'autres. Je suis curieux et impatient de voir ce que mes comparses en pensent.
> 
> Liste de nos ennemis ? Ma foi, pourquoi pas. Dans un post futur alors.
> 
> Eric / Yjir *




Bon, ben pourquoi attendre Lundi ?

Bingo Eric, c'est tout bon : 500 xp for you !!!


----------



## Ancalimon

*YIHAAAAAA !!*

Héhéhé !!

Je tiens à remercier ma famille, les autres joueurs, et bien sûr mon Maître de Jeu, pour avoir rendu possible ce qui m'arrive aujourd'hui, et qui était totalement innatendu.   

Ca tombe bien, d'ailleurs, j'ai besoin de xp pour faire "avancer" mon loup Oeil de Nuit à 4HD (selon le rituel du MoTW). Puis-je faire également le compte-rendu de la prochaine partie ?

Ben, pour info, je reçois d'Amazon.fr le Masters of the Wild aujourd'hui par Colissimo .

Eric / Yjir


----------



## Horacio

*Re: YIHAAAAAA !!*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *Héhéhé !!
> 
> Je tiens à remercier ma famille, les autres joueurs, et bien sûr mon Maître de Jeu, pour avoir rendu possible ce qui m'arrive aujourd'hui, et qui était totalement innatendu.
> 
> Ca tombe bien, d'ailleurs, j'ai besoin de xp pour faire "avancer" mon loup Oeil de Nuit à 4HD (selon le rituel du MoTW). Puis-je faire également le compte-rendu de la prochaine partie ?
> 
> Ben, pour info, je reçois d'Amazon.fr le Masters of the Wild aujourd'hui par Colissimo .
> 
> Eric / Yjir *




Felicitations! 

Donc l'elfe noir... Oui, ça semble reasonable...
Mais cette idee de l'assasain qui va suivre le groupe et qui se fait invisible apres le combat, je l'ai lu quelque part avant d'ici...
Ben, d'ou est que tu l'a pris?


----------



## Ancalimon

*Les méchants qui nous guettent*

Liste des personnages hostiles… et encore vivants
(ou "record de traînage de casseroles pour un groupe")

Depuis le début de leur carrière, Yjir, Cendres, Erasmus, mais également Sküm, Garwin et les regrettés Targedaël et Grim le Brûlé, se sont fait un certain nombre d'ennemis (souvent sans le vouloir). Naïveté, maladresse ou bonté de la part du groupe ? Toujours est-il qu'un bon nombre de ces sinistres personnages est encore en vie, et que ce nombre a tendance à croître. A tel point qu'un petit récapitulatif semble nécessaire.

*Strakal Dalaïm*
Première apparition : Saison 1 - Episode 5 - La Caverne des Nains
Description : "… un noble nain répondant au nom de Strakal Dalaïm se présente, escorté de deux guerriers taciturnes (Dûrin et Mordek) et d'un serviteur, Ulf. Il explique à nos héros qu'il est l'époux d'Anella…"

Ce que l'on sait de lui : Le Roi de Maborg (l'un des treize royaumes des Nains), se voyant sans héritier, a consenti au mariage forcé de sa fille Anella avec Strakal, qui n'est donc qu'une sorte de nobliau arriviste.

Son hostilité immédiate au groupe m'a toujours étonné. On peut se demander pourquoi il s'est senti suffisamment menacé par notre groupe pour venir s'occuper lui-même (lui, le futur Roi de Maborg) de notre élimination. De fait, il a suffi qu'il apprenne que nous venions de la part "d'Umar" (nom qui n'était pas censé dire quoi que ce soit à Strakal), avec un cadeau destiné à Anella Lernaïm, pour qu'il juge nécessaire de nous faire disparaître immédiatement.

Mon opinion personnelle est qu'il est lié d'une façon ou d'une autre à la conspiration du Rubis orchestrée par Van Dorn de Razem, qu'il a eu vent de notre venue à Dwargon par l'intermédiaire de la Grise Guilde, et que son hostilité à notre égard n'a rien à voir avec Umar. La preuve en est qu'il ne se doutait pas de la nature du cadeau que nous apportions à Anella. S'il avait su, il aurait mis la main dessus avant de nous projeter dans l'abîme.

Je pense également qu'il s'est allié aux elfes noirs qui vivent dans les ténébreux souterrains sous le royaume de Dwargon. Lorsqu'il a été informé que 1) nous n'étions pas morts 2) que nous étions à la recherche d'Umar 3) qu'Umar était en fait Dragoun Lernaïm, il a envoyé Miss X, alias le mousquetaire, alias l'elfe noire, pour éliminer le fils de l'actuel Roi.

*Miss X*
Première apparition : Saison 2 - Episode 7 - Sur la Piste d'Umar
Description : "…Erasmus (devenu invisible) et Garwin (caché) constatent qu’une svelte silhouette encapuchonnée les suit effectivement. Erasmus ayant fait du bruit, la silhouette entonne quelque incantation…"

Ce qu'on sait d'elle : Miss X agit en solo. Elle traque maintenant le groupe depuis des semaines. Elle n'a jamais tenté de nous faire du mal, mais se sert de nous comme des chiens de chasse pour retrouver sa véritable proie, Umar. C'est du fait de cette stratégie, par exemple, que, sous les traits d'un "mousquetaire", elle est venue nous porter secours dans la Crypte d'Evancthe.

Son habileté n'est plus à prouver, puisqu'elle a su recueillir, grâce à nous, toutes les informations dont elle avait besoin, et même, au final, nous doubler !

Elle fait clairement usage de la magie des Arcanes. Dans sa palette : jeux de lumière, hypnotisme, illusions, invisibilité, et déguisements. C'est donc une maîtresse dans l'art de la fantasmagorie.

Comme je le disais précédemment, je pense qu'elle est envoyée par Strakal Dalaïm. J'irais même plus loin en disant qu'elle n'est pas consciemment liée à Van Dorn, puisqu'elle a agi de façon complètement indépendante par rapport à Pedrus lors de notre passage à Razem.

*Morgrissa*
Première apparition : Saison 2 - Episode 6 - Mission pour la Paix
Description : "… une femme aux cheveux rouges vêtue d'une lourde armure…"

Ce que l'on sait d'elle : Morgrissa était le destinataire de la lettre signée des mystérieuses initiales "V.D.". Sa mission était de retrouver Gunnar le hobgobelin, qui lui était chargé de kidnapper Albéric de Llambêth pour faire capoter le renouvellement du traité de paix entre la Baronnie et les tribus orques. Morgrissa devait réceptionner le neveu du baron et l'amener "au point de rendez-vous habituel".

Grâce au courage et à l'habileté des aventuriers, ce plan odieux a échoué. Gunnar a été tué dans le processus, mais Morgrissa a réussi à s'enfuir au cours du combat.

Au vu de la magie divine qu'elle a mise en œuvre au cours de l'affrontement, nous soupçonnons qu'il s'agit d'une clerc, mais de quel divinité, mystère. Evancthe ? Ou le "Duc Aveugle" dont parle la lettre, et de qui Van Dorn semble tirer ses instructions ?

Le fait que le Baron prenne le risque de communiquer avec elle de façon épistolaire semble indiquer qu'elle n'est pas basée à Razem. Est-elle une sorte "d'homme de main" itinérante, chargée de missions diverses au gré des opportunités ? Si oui, de quelle façon le Baron lui envoie-t-il ses instructions ?

*Lorana*
Première apparition : Saison 1 - Episode 2 - Une Partie de Rouste
Description 1 : "A cinquante mètres de là, sur le toit des vestiaires se tient une silhouette noire, un arc à la main."
Description 2 : "… ils aident une jolie demoiselle blonde du nom de Lorana qui se fait harceler par quelques rustres. Nos héros mettent ceux-ci en fuite et la demoiselle se joint à leur table."
Description 3 : "... sur le toit de la maison opposée à celle du Baron, ils voient la silhouette d'un archer vêtu d'une cape noire…"

Ce que nous savons d'elle : Pas de doute, Lorana est une tueuse à gage doublée d'une archère d'élite. Elle remplit ses contrats avec efficacité et précision. Pour qui travaille-t-elle ? Difficile à dire. Elle ne porte (au dire de Targedaël) pas de tatouage de la Grise Guilde. Mais chacun de ses meurtres avait pour objectif de faire taire une personne pouvant donner des informations qui auraient pu exposer la conspiration du Rubis orchestrée par Van Dorn.

Le plus probable est qu'elle est, comme Morgrissa, une sorte d'homme de main satellisé pour accomplir les basses besognes de "V.D.".

Je tiens à souligner qu'elle n'a pas l'air d'en vouloir spécialement au groupe. Elle a des "contrats" précis, et tant que le baron de Razem ne lui donnera pas pour mission de nous éliminer spécifiquement, je ne pense pas qu'elle ait des raisons pour nous occire.

Sa relation avec Targedaël est trouble, mais il y a fort à parier qu'elle est plutôt amusée par la fascination qu'elle exerçait sur lui. Elle a su s'en servir à deux reprises, une fois pour récupérer son arc, une autre fois pour échapper à la poursuite sur les toits.

*Pedrus*
Première apparition : Saison 2 - Episode 10 - Le Piège
Description : " L'homme dégage un magnétisme peu commun. Sa taille et sa forte carrure, ses longs cheveux noirs, sa pâleur, son regard intense, presque fiévreux, tout concourt à cette impression de pouvoir et de domination."

Ce que nous savons de lui : Probablement notre plus redoutable adversaire jusqu'à présent. Pedrus, alias Péré, est le chef de la milice de Razem, directement sous les ordres du Baron Van Dorn. La ville est son territoire, il sait tout ce qui s'y passe, ses réseaux sont multiples et parfaitement opérationnels, et ses hommes en armes lui obéissent au doigt et à l'œil.

A mon sens, il a d'abord vu le groupe comme un vulgaire grain de sable dans ses entreprises esclavagistes bien huilées (qui, sans être son activité principale, lui procurent sans doute un peu d'argent de poche). Il a voulu examiner et interroger ces "gêneurs qui en savaient trop". Puis, brusquement, peu après notre escapade, il semble avoir changé d'avis à notre égard, et a déployé des forces considérables, avec pour seul objectif de nous tuer. Clairement, le baron lui a expliqué qui nous étions, et pourquoi il fallait en finir avec nous.

Il est sédentaire. Je pense que, une fois sorti de Razem, nous n'avons plus à nous soucier de lui, mais gare à nous si nous remettons les pieds dans la ville…

*Arachne*
Première apparition : Saison 2 - Episode 11 - Le Temple de Mortis
Description : "…c'est une elfe, vêtue d'une cape noire ornée d'une broche en forme d'araignée..."

Ce que nous savons d'elle: Pas grand-chose, à vrai dire. Elle habitait la Crypte d'Evancthe en compagnie d'Yrgûl et de Méandres. Après avoir contribué au combat dantesque, elle a réussi à prendre la fuite, et se retrouve être l'unique survivante du camp adverse. Il y a fort à parier qu'elle s'est précipitée chez le Baron pour lui faire un récit détaillé du drame.

Les sorts des Arcanes qu'elle utilise, ses habits, et sa façon de se déplacer (sans parler de son nom), indiquent une passion immodérée pour les araignées, ce qui est rarement un signe de santé mentale solide.

Mon opinion est qu'elle n'est prête à nous affronter de nouveau que solidement entourée, ou même jamais si elle peut l'éviter : son attitude pendant le combat montre une propension à se tenir à distance et à éviter les situations déséquilibrées.

Voilà pour la liste.

On pourrait y ajouter Nicoï (qui doit pourrir au fond d'un cachot de la forteresse de Dzang), mais bon, par respect pour la famille de Sküm, je préfère ne pas l'inclure.

Bien sûr, dans l'ombre, se tient le baron de Razem lui-même. Il sait qui nous sommes, il peut savoir où nous sommes, et nous montons chaque jour d'un cran dans la liste des gens qu'il a dans son collimateur.

Et au-delà, qui est "le Duc Aveugle" ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Supputations ?*

Il y a quelques supputations un peu douteuses, mais dans l'ensemble, je trouve que cette liste met bien en perspective certains adversaires...

Vous avez du pain sur la planche, les gars !!!


----------



## Rousing Fox

De retour après un déménagement quelque peu éprouvant, et surtout qui m'a pris pas mal de temps libre.
Toujours aussi intéressante, cette aventure. En plus, la vision qu'apporte un des joueurs est des plus intéressante et motivantes. La suite, la suite, la suite...

Ha, au fait, eeeeechhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Horacio

eeeeeeeeeccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo
eeeeeccccccccchhhhhhhhoooooooooo
eeeeccchhhhhoooo
eeeccchhhooo
eecchhoo
echo
e

Je suis toujours ici


----------



## Sammael99

*Salut les echos !*

Merci de votre soutien. En fait, il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour récemment tout simplement parce que nous n'avons pas joué depuis presque un mois. Les emplois du temps des uns et des autres (surtout le mien) sont compliqués en ce moment...

La prochaine partie est prévue le 24/04. Comme elle doit se dérouler à Halos, avec un peu de temps, j'aurais des chances d'avoir mis la main sur Freeport d'ici là...

Horacio, tu as des nouvelles sur comment se le procurer ?


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Salut les echos !*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Horacio, tu as des nouvelles sur comment se le procurer ? *




Taloncomics l'a deja en stock, mais si tu le commandes il va prendre deux semaines pour arriver a Paris. 

Il y a un tres bon magasin a Londres, Orcsnest, qui vend aussi par internet, http://www.orcsnest.com
Ils l'ont deja en stock, et le 'shipping cost' is only 2 or 3 £. J'ai deja achete pas mal de choses la bas, le colis arrive in moins de une semaine. Donc, vas y, achete-le a Orcsnest. Moi, je vais le faire aujoud'hui!


----------



## Gardomyn

*Ma foi, Ben...*

Toutes mes félicitations !!! 

Bon, j'arrive sur le thread, je n'ai pas encore tout lu, j'ai fait le tour de tous les messages quand même, mais bravo 

Ca le fait de lire tout ça ! Bravo aux joueurs également !

Ca donne envie de faire de même avec ma campagne tiens 
Ton idée de faire bosser les joueurs me plait ! Je vais en causer aux miens tiens  Ils ont pris de mauvaises habitudes avec moi !

Bon, faut que je lise tous les épisodes d'ici le 24 pour que je sois fin prêt !! Eh eh eh !!

Bon sauf que je joue le 27 et que je n'ai pas terminé le résumé précédent  

Bon, allez je retourne à mon taf !

Keep on ridin'


----------



## Horacio

C'est fait, je viens de l'acheter a Orcsnest


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Ma foi, Ben...*



			
				Gardomyn said:
			
		

> *Toutes mes félicitations !!!
> 
> Bon, j'arrive sur le thread, je n'ai pas encore tout lu, j'ai fait le tour de tous les messages quand même, mais bravo
> 
> Ca le fait de lire tout ça ! Bravo aux joueurs également !
> 
> Ca donne envie de faire de même avec ma campagne tiens
> Ton idée de faire bosser les joueurs me plait ! Je vais en causer aux miens tiens  Ils ont pris de mauvaises habitudes avec moi !
> 
> Bon, faut que je lise tous les épisodes d'ici le 24 pour que je sois fin prêt !! Eh eh eh !!
> 
> Bon sauf que je joue le 27 et que je n'ai pas terminé le résumé précédent
> 
> Bon, allez je retourne à mon taf !
> 
> Keep on ridin' *




Salut Tof !

Quand le temps le permettra et si ça t'intéresse, on pourra réfléchir à mettre tout ça sur le web, avec des firmulaires PSP de partout et tout 

En tous cas, merci aux accros (anciens et nouveaux) et que Tof n'hésite pas à donner son opinion sur l'ensemble de la story hour, qu'on relance la discussion avant la prochaine mise à jour !

Horacio, merci pour le tuyau. Je n'aime pas la boutique Orc's Nest mais le truc en ligne a l'air pas mal. Je vais faire la même chose que toi ce soir, comme ça je pourrais le lire avant le 24 !


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re: Ma foi, Ben...*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Horacio, merci pour le tuyau. Je n'aime pas la boutique Orc's Nest mais le truc en ligne a l'air pas mal. Je vais faire la même chose que toi ce soir, comme ça je pourrais le lire avant le 24 ! *




Le truc en ligne marche tres tres bien. 
J'espere on va l'avoir avant le weekend prochain!!!


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Re: Re: Ma foi, Ben...*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le truc en ligne marche tres tres bien.
> J'espere on va l'avoir avant le weekend prochain!!! *




Horacio,

Je viens d'appeler Jeux Descartes à Paris, ils l'ont !!!! Je l'aurais donc ce soir !


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ma foi, Ben...*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio,
> 
> Je viens d'appeler Jeux Descartes à Paris, ils l'ont !!!! Je l'aurais donc ce soir ! *




Tu as de la chance, toi!


----------



## Sammael99

*Mise à jour prochaine !*

Salut à tous !

Comme vous le savez, nous n'avons pas joué depuis un moment, mais les choses vont redécoller rapidement !

Dès ce soir, je posterais un nouvel update répdigé par moi-même et qui introduira la partie que nous devons joueur Mercredi prochain.

A bon entendeur !


----------



## Horacio

eeeeccccchhhhhhoooooooo


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 12 : La Route de Halos (Suite)*

Cela fait maintenant une bonne journée que nos amis ont quitté " La Chênaie ". Cendres a le cœur un peu serré d'avoir laissé derrière elle Rhûn et Myranda, auxquels elle s'était attaché, mais elle fait contre mauvaise fortune bon cœur, se disant qu'ils risquent bien moins au milieu d'un village sylvestre que sur les routes à la recherche de trafiquants d'esclaves. 

Après avoir chevauché toute la matinée, alors qu'un soleil glacé perce occasionnellement entre les arbres, nos amis parviennent à une croisée des routes. Au centre de la clairière, un immense chêne trône, autour duquel volent des dizaines de corbeaux croassant.
- Nous devoir décider par où nous rejoindre Halos, déclare Yjir avec son phlegme habituel.
- C'est pas compliqué, rétorque Erasmus : au sud, on rejoint Floreste, et ensuite c'est tout droit jusqu'à Halos. On mettra deux ou trois jours si on n'a pas d'ennuis. A l'ouest on rejoint Yaouze, sur la côte de la Mer des Serpents, et ensuite on pique au sud pour rejoindre Halos. On perdra sans doute une bonne journée, peut-être deux…
- D'un autre côté, répond Cendres, l'assassin a probablement anticipé que nous passerions par Floreste, pour suivre la caravane d'esclaves. Qui nous dit qu'elle ne nous aura pas tendu d'autres pièges ou payé des sbires pour nous éliminer ? On a eu de la chance, hier, à la Chênaie, ça aurait pu très mal tourner…

- Moi avoir réfléchi à ça, hier soir, en attendant que sommeil venir… Moi penser avoir compris comment assassin être en avance sur nous !
- Ah bon ? Ben, j'veux bien qu'tu m'expliques, Yjir, parce que moi, j'ai beau chercher, je vois pas, dit Erasmus, agacé. 
- Vous vous souvenir de spadassin habillé comme femme qui venir nous aider contre Hubert dans crypte des adorateurs d'Evancthe ? Moi penser que lui-être assassin.
- Mais pourquoi nous aurait-il aidé ? demande Cendres, interloquée…
- Justement parce que lui chercher information sur où être Umar. Lui avoir perdu piste de Umar depuis longtemps. En suivant nous, assassin espérer que nous trouver information sur où être Umar… Assassin suivre nous dans crypte, sans doute invisible, puis quand lui penser que nous nous faire tuer par adorateurs, lui se dire : " si eux mourir, moi pas savoir où être Umar… " Donc lui nous aider, puis, quand nous sortis d'affaire, lui redevenir invisible, écouter ce que dire Myranda et Rhûn, remonter dans chapelle, ouvrir porte fermée de l'intérieur et partir…
Ensuite, assassin s'arrêter dans Chênaie et se faire passer pour victime de nous pour que villageois ralentir nous ou faire arrêter nous… Et si nous tuer villageois pour passer, nous ensuite être recherchés…
- Quelle fiente de porc, celle-là ! s'exclame alors Erasmus…

- Au fait, en parlant de la Chênaie, reprend Cendres, la prochaine fois qu'on a un pépin, j'apprécierais que vous ne me faussiez pas compagnie dès que ça commence à sentir le roussi… Entre Yjir qui se transforme et s'enfuit à une lieue et Erasmus qui se rend invisible et se planque, c'est toujours moi qui doit faire face… C'est la deuxième fois que vous me faites le coup, j'espère que ce sera la dernière…
Un silence pesant s'installe…
- Bon, par ou nous partir ? dit finalement Yjir, un peu embarassé…
- La côte ? demande Erasmus
- La côte, répond Cendres…

Nos amis reprennent donc la route, au 26ème jour du mois de Merise, alors que le ciel se couvre de lours nuages gris. Après une bonne journée de chevauchée dans le froid et l'humidité de la forêt qui se fait plus éparse, ils émergent finalement à quelques lieues de Yaouze, port côtier protégé des colères de la Mer des Serpents par une vaste baie naturelle qui en fait un point de mouillage idéal pour les navires de toutes les nations. La ville est un peu léthargique en ce début d'hiver, et le soir, à l'auberge du Front de Mer, nos amis entendent les anciens parler des hivers les plus rudes, il y a bien longtemps, où même la mer finissait par geler, scellant les bateaux dans son emprise de glace jusqu'au printemps…

Le lendemain matin, ragaillardis d'avoir enfin dormi une bonne nuit au chaud et dans un confort certain, ils reprennent la route avec des chevaux frais proposés par l'aubergiste en échange de leurs montures fourbues. Ces chevaux-ci ne sont pas des animaux fins et sveltes mais plutôt une espèce solide, à la fourrure épaisse, et qui ne sont pas sans rappeler les montures offertes par leurs amis orcs. " J'ai l'impression que c'était il y a une éternité ", dit Erasmus à Yjir alors que nos amis quittent Yaouze par la route du sud sous une neige drue qui a recommencé à tomber pendant la nuit…

La journée se passe sans encombre. La route entre Yaouze et Halos sert à de nombreuses caravanes, elle est donc bien aménagée et, malgré le vent glacial venant de la mer, nos amis peuvent avancer plus aisément que dans la forêt. Par contre, la neige qui continue de tomber commence à ralentir les bêtes, obligées de soulever plus haut leurs pattes alourdies de congères. Le soir, alors que le groupe s'est tant bien que mal installé pour la nuit sur un sol enneigé, Cendres et Erasmus remarquent qu'Yjir regarde pensivement son loup Œil-de-Nuit, avec une expression de tendresse et d' appréhension mélangées.

- Eh bien, Yjir, y'a un problème qui te cause du souci ? s'enquiert le gnome. Tu en fais une face d'enterrement. Tu es encore plus rébarbatif que d'habitude.

Le druide soupire, et caresse lentement la profonde fourrure grise de l'animal.

- Depuis quelques semaines, moi avoir peur pour Œil-de-Nuit. Nous être entraînés dans dangereuse histoire, nous avoir ennemis partout maintenant. Lui être loup robuste, mais un jour, peut-être, lui prendre danger inconsidéré pendant combat, et lui mourir. Et si ça se produire, ça être ma faute.

Cendres lève les yeux de son maigre dîner, et regarde Yjir avec sympathie.

- Tu as peut-être raison, Yjir, dit-elle d'une voix douce. Parfois, il faut savoir se séparer de ses amis pour mieux les protéger. Mon cœur me dit que de lourdes épreuves nous attendent dans un futur proche. Nous avons affaire à des êtres cruels que l'innocence des animaux n'émeut guère. Ton loup pourrait, par amour pour toi, courir de gros risques.

Le trio se plonge dans un silence pensif, brisé par les craquements du feu que viennent attiser des petites bourrasques de vent humide.

- Moi peut-être pouvoir aider loup… dit Yjir d'une voix si basse que ses compagnons ne savent pas s'il s'adresse à eux ou à lui-même.
- Que veux-tu dire ? demande l'elfe.

Le druide semble hésiter, les sourcils froncés, le regard perdu dans les flammes.

- Hyoawakaee, mon maître, lui un jour m'enseigner rituel très long. Lui dire que rituel transmettre essence vitale de chaman vers animal, et alors animal devenir plus fort. Mais rituel être dangereux, car ne marcher que si lien très fort d'amitié entre chaman et animal. Si pas amitié, alors rituel mauvais pour homme et pour bête.

Yjir se tourne vers Œil-de-Nuit qui, peut-être sentant qu'on parle de lui, redresse la tête et fixe son regard ambré vers le visage de son maître.

- Que toi penser, ami à fourrure ? Toi vouloir rester animal normal ? Toi vouloir que moi briser lien spirituel, pour que toi rejoindre autres loups, devenir chef de meute, avoir beaucoup enfants loup ? Ou toi vouloir rester avec moi, et recevoir essence vital de Yjir pour renforcer encore lien entre nous ?

Œil-de-Nuit ouvre sa gueule pour laisser pendre une langue baveuse entre ses crocs, respiration haletante.

- Toi sans doute pas comprendre. Moi devoir choisir pour toi, ami. Toi venir chasser dans mes rêves cette nuit, nous alors décider ensemble.

Yjir se lève et se tourne vers ses compagnons.

- Moi aller dormir et méditer, annonce-t-il. Bonne nuit.

Une fois le druide parti, Erasmus se penche vers Cendres, avec un air de conspirateur.

- Il est vraiment bizarre, parfois, tu trouves pas ?

L'elfe hausse les épaules.

- Il avait l'air sérieux avec son histoire de rituel. Mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une telle chose. C'est peut-être purement symbolique, une sorte de bénédiction chamanique. Mais à son ton, j'ai l'impression que c'est quelque chose de très fort. J'espère qu'il sait ce qu'il fait.
- A vrai dire, cela me rappelle quelque chose que j'ai lu quelque part, une étude sur les tribus primitives, déclare Erasmus d'un ton docte. Comme quoi certains sorciers barbares arrivaient à élever et à dresser des bêtes magiquement pour en faire des monstres. Mais ce texte était fort mal documenté, je me demande si ce n'était pas pure invention. Ou du ouï-dire. Enfin, nous verrons bien demain matin, une fois que notre ami aura les idées plus claires.

Le lendemain à l'aube, le gnome et l'elfe sont réveillés par une lente mélopée, récitée d'une voix extrêmement grave. Interloquée, Cendres s'extrait de sa couverture trempée - Erasmus, lui, fait de son mieux pour ignorer le bruit et grappiller quelques moments de sommeil supplémentaires. Le temps d'enfiler des bottes froides et humides, l'archère se lève et fait quelques pas en direction du chant.

Le spectacle qui s'offre à elle est surréaliste. Complètement nu, Yjir se tient debout dans les premiers rayons de l'aube, les paumes tournées vers le ciel, les pieds dans la neige. A quelques mètres de lui, assis en transe, les yeux comme écarquillés, Œil-de-Nuit fixe son maître, parfaitement immobile.

- Yjir, ça va ? demande Cendres, inquiète.

Le druide ne répond pas, et continue à chanter à voix grave, semblant répéter indéfiniment un même cycle de syllabes incompréhensibles. La respiration de son loup, lente et profonde, paraît être en phase avec le chant. L'homme et la bête, face à face, forment comme un étrange tableau dans la clairière illuminée par le soleil du matin.

L'elfe retourne auprès du gnome, qui s'est assis et se frotte les yeux, l'air bougon.

- Il a pas bientôt fini avec ses vocalises d'halluciné ? On s'entend plus dormir ici.
- Je crois qu'il s'est lancé dans le rituel dont il parlait hier soir.
- Ouais, eh bin, vivement qu'il ait fini, parce que les lamentations du cerf en rut ça va vite me courir sur le haricot. Il te reste du pain au noix ?

Mais les heures de la matinée s'écoulent et la mélopée ne cesse pas. Les deux compagnons d'Yjir préfèrent ne pas interrompre l'étrange cérémonie. Vers le milieu de la journée, Cendres vient apporter de la nourriture au druide, mais celui-ci semble coupé du monde qui l'entoure. Son chant a prix un rythme légèrement plus rapide, et une imperceptible oscillation le fait se pencher lentement en arrière, puis en avant. Œil-de-Nuit ressemble à une étrange statue canine, les yeux injectés de sang.

Au campement, Erasmus profite de cette journée de répit pour se plonger dans l'étude des sorts trouvés dans la bibliothèque de la crypte d'Evancthe. Cendres observe tantôt le gnome - emmitouflé dans sa couverture, grimoire sur les genoux, tournant nerveusement les pages, lèvres murmurant des mots cabalistiques - tantôt Yjir - nu sous la pluie légère, quasi immobile, chantant sans fin sa monotone suite de syllabes.

Alors que le soir tombe et que, faute de lumière, Erasmus abandonne à regret son livre de sorts, l'elfe vient lui faire part de son inquiétude.

- Yjir n'a rien mangé de la journée, et il doit être frigorifié... Son rituel semble s'éterniser. Tu ne crois pas qu'il y a quelque chose de bizarre ? On ne devrait pas le secouer pour le sortir de sa transe ?
- Ne t'inquiète pas. C'est le genre de gaillard qui sait ce qu'il fait. J'ai lu que les rituels chamaniques pouvaient durer plusieurs jours. Il aurait pu nous prévenir avant de se lancer là-dedans, c'est tout…

Cendres fait une moue sceptique.

- Mouais. Bon. C'est toi l'expert en tout. Mais nous devrions quand même jeter un coup d'œil de temps à autres, voir si tout va bien. Cela ne me dit rien qui vaille. Il semble faire appel à des forces si naturelles et fondamentales… Qu'est-ce que la volonté d'un homme face à de tels pouvoirs ?
- Pff… Nous autres les magiciens ne nous posons pas tant de questions. Les pouvoirs du monde sont là pour qu'on s'en serve. Et à propos, si on mangeait ?

Après un dîner sans enthousiasme, Cendres et Erasmus essaient de trouver le sommeil. Mais entre la neige qui recommence à tomber et s'infiltre entre les feuilles des arbres, le chant monotone du druide qui s'élève dans la nuit, et les bruits nocturnes de la forêt, le repos tarde à venir.

Le lendemain matin, Cendres ne peut que constater l'incroyable : Yjir est toujours en transe, sa voix maintenant rauque de fatigue chantant toujours l'ancienne mélopée. Ses muscles sont contractés, les tendons saillants, et le balancement d'avant en arrière est plus prononcé que la veille. Œil-de-Nuit n'a pas bougé non plus, mais il émet maintenant un grondement sourd, entrecoupé parfois d'un petit gémissement. L'elfe secoue la tête et revient au campement, découragée.

- Erasmus, fixons-nous au moins une limite. S'il est toujours comme ça ce soir, nous devons le réveiller. Personne ne peut rester ainsi sans manger et sans boire pendant deux jours.

Le gnome, indécis, semble hésiter.

- Je ne sais pas, Cendres. Je ne connais rien à ce genre de magie, mais il me semble qu'arrêter un tel rituel en chemin pourrait être au moins aussi dangereux que ne rien faire. Attendons ce soir, et nous aviserons. De toute façon, il finira par tomber de fatigue, même si j'espère que l'on n'en arrivera pas là.

La journée s'écoule. Erasmus a du mal à se concentrer sur son livre de sorts. Cendres, de plus en plus inquiète, fait les cent pas en récitant nerveusement des prières à Mezrâ.

Finalement, n'y tenant plus, en fin d'après-midi, elle retourne d'un pas décidé dans la clairière… et s'arrête net. Yjir et Œil-de-Nuit sont maintenant enlacés au milieu de la clairière, et semblent entourés d'une sorte de halo impalpable, comme si elle les voyait à travers une surface aqueuse. La scène est silencieuse, comme si la nature elle-même retenait son souffle.

Fascinée, l'elfe observe cette étreinte entre l'homme et la bête. Autour d'eux, la nature semble soudain bruisser et vibrer avec une vigueur particulière, comme si la terre elle-même se mettait en harmonie avec le druide et son loup. On entend des cris nerveux d'animaux dans les sous-bois.

Soudain, la nature entière relâche toute la tension accumulée. Les branches des arbres s'agitent, les feuilles secouées par l'envol de tous les oiseaux de la forêt. Le vent souffle une bourrasque qui manque de renverser Cendres. Le corps d'Yjir se tend comme un arc, et l'homme hurle à plein poumons, et son cri se perd dans le vacarme des bois soudain devenus fous. Œil-de-Nuit pousse un hululement puissant et fantastiquement sinistre.

L'instant d'après, tout est fini. Le druide gît dans la clairière, inconscient, le corps agité de tremblements. Cendres s'approche, hésitante, encore sous le choc de ce qu'elle vient de voir.

- Bon, c'est quoi tout ce bruit ? demande la voix du gnome derrière elle. J'arrive pas à me concen…

Erasmus s'interrompt soudain.

- Nom d'un chien, Cendres. Tu as vu Œil-de-Nuit ?
- Oui, j'ai vu, j'ai vu…

Le loup se tient au-dessus de son maître dans une attitude protectrice, presque maternelle. Mais ce n'est plus le même animal, du moins en apparence. Alors que, deux jours avant, son échine était au niveau des cuisses (d'un humain) et sa tête au niveau du bas-ventre, sa taille est maintenant bien plus impressionnante : il peut regarder Erasmus dans les yeux sans lever la tête ; sa gueule arriverait presque au niveau du torse d'un homme.

Mais c'est bien Œil-de-Nuit, avec le même regard ambré et la même fourrure grise, noire par endroit. Erasmus et Cendres n'en croient pas leurs yeux.

- Bon, finit par dire l'elfe. On ferait bien d'apporter Yjir près du feu, de le couvrir et d'essayer de lui faire manger quelque chose. Aide-moi.

Ils portent le corps inerte du druide jusqu'au campement. A force de soin, il reprend vite quelques couleurs, et cesse de frissonner.

- Eh, patron ? coasse soudain Korg. Tu crois que tu pourrais faire le même truc avec moi ? Ca me plairait bien de doubler de volume. Pour draguer les p'tites corbettes ça se poserait là…
- Tais-toi Korg, c'est pas le moment.
- Oh, la la… Si on peut plus rigoler…

Au bout d'un long moment, Yjir ouvre faiblement les yeux.

- Ca être plus rude que moi penser, murmure-t-il. Moi peut-être… moi peut-être boire eau-de-feu, juste un peu…

Ses deux compagnons soupirent de soulagement. Et avant d'aller se coucher, chacun se prend en effet une bonne rasade de cordial…

Le lendemain, nos amis reprennent la route. Au milieu de la journée, une étrange rencontre vient les réveiller de la monotonie de la blanche route : alors qu'ils s'approchent d'un croisement, ils aperçoivent au loin deux cavaliers montés, et un troisième à terre à côté de son cheval. Ce dernier tient entre ses mains un cristal étrange qui luit d'une lueur rougeâtre. Alors qu'ils s'approchent, prudents mais intrigués, nos héros constatent avec étonnement que sous leurs fourrures, les deux cavaliers portent la livrée de la garde de Mezrâ. Cendres se fait immédiatement connaître, et demande, bien sûr, si elle peut être d'une quelconque assistance :

- Je suis Cendres, novice de la garde, sœur du temple de Naïm. Puis-je vous être d'une quelconque utilité, frères ?
- Que la Lune Pourpre soit avec toi, Cendres, répond l'un des deux gardes, un homme de forte stature au visage agrémenté d'une épaisse moustache. Je suis Phalstène, gardemage du Temple de Halos, et voici Merric, apprenti gardemage. Notre compagnon, ajoute-t'il en montrant l'homme au cristal, est Balaphon, mage triangulateur de la Guilde. 

"  Quoi être mage triangulateur ?, demande discrètement Yjir à Erasmus.
- Quand un mage renégat utilise des magies interdites, les mages triangulateurs utilisent leurs talents pour les localiser. On les appelle triangulateurs parce qu'ils doivent être trois, équipés de cristaux spécialement enchantés. Ils entourent la zone où le mage est sensé se trouver, et utilisent un rituel spécial qui à l'aide des cristaux leur permet de localiser exactement le mage renégat.

Phalstène explique alors que la Garde Pourpre est à la poursuite d'un mage dangereux qui a pratiqué des rituels interdits. Les gardemages attendent que la triangulation soit terminée, et ils se rejoindront tous au lieu indiqué par le rituel pour faire face à la menace. Cendres sait que les gardemages subissent un entraînement spécifique pour faire face aux adversaires mages ou magiques, et elle sait aussi qu'ils sont tenus d'éviter que des gens innocents ou extérieurs à leur fonction ne soient affectés. Elle ne peut donc pas les aider dans cette tâche spécifique qui est la leur. 

" Invocation ", dit soudain le mage Balaphon, sortant de son silence concentré. " Je sais où est le renégat. Allons-y ! " Il remonte à cheval et les trois hommes se mettent en route, suivant la direction de l'est. En s'éloignant, Phalstène se retourne vers Cendres et dit : " on se retrouvera peut-être au Temple de Mezrâ. A bientôt !"

Le reste du périple se déroule sans événement particulier, et après une nouvelle nuit passée dans une auberge au bord de la côte, nos amis arrivent en vue de la bourgade de Marquette, qui signale la fin de la route. Il y a là quelques auberges, quelques masures et un long ponton auquel sont amarrées de nombreuses embarcations, de la barque la plus simple au sloop de haute mer. La bourgade semble aussi être animée d'un petit marché permanent où paysans et artisans viennent vendre aux commerçants de Halos leurs productions, évitant ainsi d'avoir à s'embarquer eux même pour les commercialiser en ville. 

Après avoir pris quelques renseignements, nos amis apprennent qu'Halos se situant sur une île à quelques lieues de la côte, on ne peut y aller autrement qu'en bateau. Yjir n'a pas l'air réjoui : 
- Moi pas aimer idée de ne plus être sur la terre… Mon lien avec nature être la terre… Dans Plaines Arides, pas y avoir de Grande Eau…
- T'inquiètes donc pas, répond Erasmus : la ville est forcément sur terre, elle. Il n'y en a que pour quelques heures avant d'y être. Et puis, la mer, c'est la nature aussi : les poissons, les requins, les calamars géants…

Après avoir négocié pour quelques pièces un passage sur une embarcation à l'air solide, nos amis montent à bord et attendent patiemment que les autres passagers embarquent. La diversité des voyageurs est étonnante : il y a là des marchands de retour de Marquette, des voyageurs à la recherche d'exotique, mais aussi des hommes, des nains et des halfelins à l'apparence peu recommandable. Après avoir sympathisé avec un marchand gnome qui s'embarque, escorté de deux gardes du corps, Erasmus apprend que Halos, de par sa localisation particulière et son indépendance farouche fait office d'abri pour beaucoup de criminels ou d'exilés recherchés ailleurs. En particulier, de nombreux nains chassés des royaumes souterrains s'y réfugient.

Le bateau quitte bientôt le quai dans un mer agitée, pour une traversée qui doit durer quelques heures. La neige est toujours là, couplée à des vagues violentes qui jettent des paquets d'eau glacée sur le pont. Nos amis descendent bien vite dans la cale, mais l'odeur de la foule humaine, de la crasse accumulée et des régurgitations des premiers malades est nauséabonde. Bientôt, Erasmus perd de son vaillant et remonte sur le pont, mais le tangage est vraiment insupportable. Il sent remonter la soupe d'écrevisse pourtant si délicieuse qu'il a mangée sur le port, et finit le trajet accroché au bastingage, détrempé, gelé, et nauséeux… Cendres n'est pas beaucoup plus vaillante, même si elle parvient à garder le contrôle de son estomac. Contre toute attente, au moment d'arriver dans le port de Halos, c'est Yjir qui est le plus ragaillardi : " Mer être nature sauvage. Toi avoir raison, Erasmus… Moi aimer mer ! ! ! "

Nos amis débarquent à la fin d'une après-midi pluvieuse dans le port de Halos. Celui-ci est immense, et on aperçoit les silhouettes de dizaines de navires imposants arrimés le long des pontons. A l'ouest, de grands bâtiments longs bordent des quais, sans doute des entrepôts pour les marchandises de qualité. Les navires amarrés devant les entrepôts semblent être solides et bien entretenus, certains sont de taille imposante, faisant sans doute partie des flottes de riches marchands. Plus à l'est, on aperçoit dans la brume des silhouettes d'embarcations moins luxueuses et moins bien entretenues. Erasmus retrouve un peu ses esprits avec le vent froid qui souffle, et demande à son camarade gnome où il leur recommande de passer leur première nuit. " Vous avez l'embarras du choix ! " répond ce dernier, " mais si j'étais vous, j'éviterais Scorbeville. Il y a quelques bonnes auberges dans le quartier des docks, et si vous voulez être traités comme des princes, vous pouvez remonter vers le quartier Marchand… " Avant de prendre congé, il leur recommande d'acheter pour quelques piécettes une carte de la ville qui leur permettra de se repérer. Tous les gamins des docks en ont quelques unes sur eux...

Nos amis se trouvent donc enfin à Halos, en cette fin de 31 Merise. La ville a l'air immense, et débordante d'activité malgré le froid et la neige. Autour d'eux, dockers et marchands s'affairent alors que des hommes à la mine patibulaire les regardent d'un œil inquisiteur. Il est temps de bouger, mais une question se pose : où peut bien être Umar ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Mise à jour de l'Interlude*

Hello à tous !

L'interlude ce-desuus a été mis à jour aujourd'hui pour inclure le rituel d'Yjir. Relisez-le, c'est fun !


----------



## Horacio

eeeccchhhhhooooo

Je suis toujours ici


----------



## Ancalimon

*C'est un bon gros toutou, ça !*

Vive le Masters of the Wild ! 

Le problème posé par les animaux-compagnons était de taille : soit le druide les traitait comme des Kleenex, et en reprenait un plus gros toutes les deux aventures, et alors franchement c'était zéro côté role-play  ; soit il s'efforçait de les garder, et alors rapidement sa tâche essentielle dans un combat était de protéger sa bébête contre les coups qui en feraient de la chair à pâté .

Maitenant, tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes, et Yjir et Oeil-de-Nuit sont plus liés que jamais.

Seul détail : je suis un chouilla inquiet à l'idée de la réaction des aubergistes quand Yjir leur demandera si son loup peut dormir près du feu dans la grande salle... Réaction sans doute rude...


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: C'est un bon gros toutou, ça !*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *Maitenant, tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes, et Yjir et Oeil-de-Nuit sont plus liés que jamais.
> 
> Seul détail : je suis un chouilla inquiet à l'idée de la réaction des aubergistes quand Yjir leur demandera si son loup peut dormir près du feu dans la grande salle... Réaction sans doute rude...  *




C'est sur que ça va pas se passer aussi facilement qu'avant ! En même temps, rares seront les aubergistes qui vont protester trop fort devant un tel monstre !

Ils te proposeront peut-être de dormir avec lui... sur le palier !


----------



## Ancalimon

*Oeil-de-Nuit révélé*

Après un tel rituel, je ne peux m'empêcher de livrer à tous (pour appréciation) le résultat de la transformation de notre animal favori.

Avant

*Œil de Nuit, Wolf, Medium Animal*

Str 13 (+1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 15 (+2), Int 2 (-4), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 6 (-2)
Init +2 (dex), AC 14 (+2 dex, +2 natural)
Bite +3 (BAB +1, Size 0, dex +2 weapon finesse) - Damages : 1d6+1, Trip
HD 2d8+4, HP 13 (5, 4)
Saves : For +5 (Base +3), Ref +5 (Base +3), Will +1 (Base 0)
Speed 50

Skills :
Hide +3 (rank 1, dex +2)
Listen +6 (rank 5, wis +1)
Move Silently +4 (rank 2, dex +2)
Spot +4 (rank 3, wis +1)
Wilderness Lore +1 (rank 0, wis +1)
Scent : receives a +4 racial bonus to Wilderness Lore checks when tracking by scent

Feat : weapon finesse (Bite)

Après

*Œil de Nuit, Wolf, Large Animal*

Str 21 (+5), Dex 13 (+1), Con 19 (+4), Int 2 (-4), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 6 (-2)
Init +1 (dex), AC 14 (+1 dex, -1 size, +4 natural)
Bite +7 (BAB +3, Size -1, str +5) - Damages : 1d8+5, Trip
HD 4d8 + 16, HP 33 (5, 4, 2, 6)
Saves : For +8 (Base +4), Ref +5 (Base +4), Will +2 (Base +1)
Speed 50

Skills :
Hide -2 (rank 1, size -4, dex +1)
Listen +6 (rank 5, wis +1)
Move Silently +3 (rank 2, dex +1)
Spot +4 (rank 3, wis +1)
Wilderness Lore +1 (rank 0, wis +1)
Scent : receives a +4 racial bonus to Wilderness Lore checks when tracking by scent

Feat : weapon finesse (Bite), mais ça ne sert plus à rien

 Impressionnant, non ? Si vous détectez un problème, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part (surtout toi, Ben).


----------



## Horacio

Quel monstre!
Je pense que des que tu entres dans un village, tous les habitants vont etre effrayes!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Superbe description du rituel. J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !
Quant à la bestiole, c'est vrai que tout de suite, ça calme. Difficile de le faire passer pour un chien, ça c'est sûr.

Vivement la suite...

Echo


----------



## Horacio

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Superbe description du rituel. J'en ai les larmes aux yeux !
> Quant à la bestiole, c'est vrai que tout de suite, ça calme. Difficile de le faire passer pour un chien, ça c'est sûr.
> 
> Vivement la suite...
> 
> Echo  *




eecccchhhhhooooo
cccchhhhoooo
hhhooooo
oooo
oo
o
.


----------



## Rousing Fox

La suite...
suite...
uit...
it...
t.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Ben alors, tu veux plus nous causer ?
Echo...
<silence>
Snif


----------



## Horacio

Ecchhhhhooooo snif 
echo snif  
o snif


----------



## Sammael99

*Préparez-vous !*

Préparez-vous pour deux mises à jour imminentes ! La première soirée à Halos a été, disons... mouvementée... Et la matinée qui a suivi, pleine d'enseignements !!!

D'autre part, nous jouons toute la journée Jeudi, donc ça fera assez vite une nouvelle mise à jour conséquente !


----------



## Horacio

Horacio est preparé, avec son popcorn et son CocaCola


----------



## Traulen

Salut,

Je viens de découvrir cette campagne et ça m'a bien occupé 
pendant ces trois derniers jours de boulots... 

Je me dois de féliciter le maître pour cette campagne qui gagne nettement en profondeur au fil de l'eau (du moins à la lecture... je me doute que le travail préparatoire a dû être important...)

Et je me dois aussi de féliciter les joueurs qui semblent faire preuve d'un bon roleplay (si les récits ne sont pas trop romancés...).

Voilà un thread sur lequel je vais régulièrement revenir pour en voir l'avancée.

Merci pour cette lecture.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Horacio est preparé, avec son popcorn et son CocaCola  *



Ouaip, je suis prêt aussi. Sans popcorn et sans coke, parce que je suis au boulot  mais le coeur y est


----------



## Sammael99

Traulen said:
			
		

> *Salut,
> 
> Je viens de découvrir cette campagne et ça m'a bien occupé
> pendant ces trois derniers jours de boulots...
> 
> Je me dois de féliciter le maître pour cette campagne qui gagne nettement en profondeur au fil de l'eau (du moins à la lecture... je me doute que le travail préparatoire a dû être important...)
> 
> Et je me dois aussi de féliciter les joueurs qui semblent faire preuve d'un bon roleplay (si les récits ne sont pas trop romancés...).
> 
> Voilà un thread sur lequel je vais régulièrement revenir pour en voir l'avancée.
> 
> Merci pour cette lecture. *




Salut et merci pour les commentaires. Et pour les félicitations !

Le travail préparatoire a été important, mais finalement, c'est surtout au fil de l'eau que la campagne s'est dessinée. J'avais quelques idées de départ dont certaines ont évolué et ont pris de l'ampleur et dont d'autres ont tout bonnement disparu.

J'ai bien de la chance effectivement d'avoir des joueurs qui jouent leur rôle, même si parfois la tentation d'utiliser les supers pouvoirs est la plus forte (vous verrez ça dans le prochain compte-rendu ) Les compte-rendus sont un peu romancés (forcément) mais pas trop.

Merci de ta visite et des promesses de visites futures. Je pense que pour moi comme pour les joueurs, l'effort de produire les compte-rendus est justifié par les lecteurs !

On joue demain toute la journée, on vous racontera


----------



## Ancalagon

J'ai recomencé a lire ton histoire, je vien de finir la page 4 (il y en a du stock!)

C'est très, très bien!  De l'intrigue, de l'atmosphère... Bravo!

Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> Ouaip, je suis prêt aussi. Sans popcorn et sans coke, parce que je suis au boulot  mais le coeur y est  *




Moi, je suis au boulot, mais j'ai les popcorn et le coke


----------



## Cendres

*Historique de Cendres*

*Nom :* Nolwenn Sylvaniel

*Surnom :* CENDRES

*Race :* Elfe


Nolwenn est la fille d'Alanyl Sylvaniel, un des pairs protecteurs du royaume elfique de l'Ancienne Forêt, située au nord-est d'Annervalles. 

Pour les étrangers, il s'agit d'une forêt très dense et sombre. On raconte dans les baronnies que le cœur de  cette forêt est peuplé de fées, de trolls de dragons et mille autres dangers… et rares sont ceux qui connaissent l'existence même du Royaume elfique de Sylvanesti.

Comme le veut la tradition, en tant qu'aînée d'un des pairs protecteurs du royaume, Nolwenn embrassa une carrière militaire.
Il y a maintenant deux ans de cela, lors d'une mission, Nolwenn fut blessée par une créature mi-homme, mi-bête ayant l'apparence d'un ours. Peu après cette fâcheuse mésaventure, sa famille ne put que constater que la jeune elfe était à son tour frappée par quelque malédiction : de manière incontrôlable, Nolwenn était parfois comme possédée par un esprit animal d'une rare violence…

Ni les druides, ni les mages du Conclave n'ayant rien pu faire pour enrayer les crises, ils conseillèrent à son père d'envoyer Nolwenn dans le monde extérieur afin qu'elle se rende auprès des prêtres du culte de Mezrâ, la déesse des Arcanes et de la Connaissance. Mais un tel voyage était significatif d'exil, car tout sujet sortant de Sylvanesti doit boire un filtre d'oubli afin de ne pas être en mesure de révéler les routes d'accès au royaume caché…Malgré son chagrin,  Alanyl dû se résoudre à prononcer la sentence d'Exil. Consciente de la menace qu'elle devenait pour son entourage lors de ses transformations, Nolwenn accepta courageusement son sort.

Son voyage la mena jusqu'à Naïm. Là, elle se rendit au temple de Mezrâ, où elle fut recueillie avec bienveillance par les prêtres de la déesse. Ceux-ci l'aidèrent à maîtriser partiellement les crises et lui indiquèrent que pour mettre fin à sa malédiction elle devait tuer le Lycanthrope Naturel à l'origine de son mal. Pour sa sécurité et celle des autres, les prêtres décidèrent qu'un jeune elfe de leur garde pourpre nommé Solian l'accompagnerait dans sa quête. Au cours des mois qui suivirent, tous deux devinrent liés par une forte amitié, et après une longue traque, les deux compagnons parvinrent enfin à localiser la bête. Mais celle-ci, ayant senti leur présence, leur tendit une embuscade… Solian n'eut même pas le temps de comprendre ce qui lui arrivait…du fait de la haine qui la submergea à la vue de la mort de son compagnon, Nolwenn se transforma et un combat terrible entre les deux bêtes s'en suivi…

Malgré de terribles blessures Nolwenn trouva les ressources en elle pour terrasser son adversaire. Lorsqu'elle reprit connaissance, elle se trouvait toujours sous sa forme animale. Ce n'est que plusieurs jours plus tard qu'elle retrouva progressivement son apparence normale (sans doute du fait que son corps se libérait lentement et définitivement de la malédiction). Son apparence normale ? Non, pas tout à fait… car comme le pressentait les prêtres, plus la durée de la malédiction est longue, plus le risque de conserver des séquelles est grand ! Effectivement, dans le reflet d'un lac, Nolwenn constata qu'en plus de ses blessures profondes au visage, un de ses yeux avait conservé une couleur fauve à la place de la belle couleur émeraude si fréquente chez les elfes. Quant à ses beaux cheveux blonds, ils arboraient désormais une étrange couleur cendrée…

De retour sur les lieux du combat, elle dressa une tombe à la mémoire de son compagnon et lui promis de reprendre le flambeau qu'il avait décidé de porter au service de la déesse Mezrâ. 

Au moment de son introduction auprès des autres personnages du groupe, Nolwenn vient de finir ses épreuves initiatiques : conformément à sa promesse, elle fait désormais partie des gardes pourpres. Du fait de la couleur inhabituelle de ses cheveux, CENDRES  est son surnom parmi les gardes.


----------



## Cendres

*Portrait de Cendres*

Le portrait de Cendres


----------



## Gez

Une heure d'histoire en französich ! Chouette ! Je vais peut-être arriver à lire un de ces fils monstrueux tout pleins de pages bourrés de commentaires interminables (j'avais essayé de lire la story hour de Piratecat, dont on disais plein de bien, mais pfou, pas réussi à m'accrocher).

Je pourrais peut-être placer la mienne aussi, alors...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi, je suis au boulot, mais j'ai les popcorn et le coke  *



He bah ça va, tranquille le boulot


----------



## Rousing Fox

Cendres : beau background. Très vivant.
Tu as une idée de son avenir (rester au service de Mezrâ, rechercher ses origines, devenir mercenaire, ou prêtre, etc...), où tu subiras les affreuses choses que vous affligera votre méchant MJ (les MJ sont tjs mechants du point de vue des joueurs  ) ?


----------



## Ancalagon

Ah zut, je ne peux pas voir le portrait de Cendre...

Je vien de terminer l'histoire jusqu'a présent et c'est excelent!  Ca fait du bien de lire quelque chose come cela en français.


Ancalagon

P.S.  L'histoire de piratecat elle est très bien... oui elle est bouré de comentaires, mais elle en vaut la peine.


----------



## Horacio

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> He bah ça va, tranquille le boulot  *




Mon 'boulot' est preparer ma these, donc c'est presque toujours tranquile 


Vas-y, Ben, nous voulons plus d'histoire!!!


----------



## Sammael99

Bon, nous voila revenus à zero, moins le long message de Gez. On le gardera dans nos esprits émus, Gez 

Tout de suite, la suite !


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 13 : Splendeur et Misère...*

Sur les quais, alors que le soleil s'apprête à toucher l'horizon, une foule laborieuse s'efforce de finir son travail avant le crépuscule. Des dockers aux bras tatoués chargent et déchargent des cargaisons aux origines parfois douteuses. Des capitaines de navire donnent des instructions aux équipages réduits qu'ils laissent à bord des bateaux pour la nuit. Des enfants crasseux courent et crient tant qu'ils peuvent avant qu'il soit temps de rentrer dans leur ghetto.

Le peu de réaction que suscite le groupe d'aventuriers montre bien que le port de Halos est habitué aux personnages sortant de l'ordinaire. Même la présence d'Œil-de-Nuit, maintenant aussi gros qu'un poney, ne provoque pas de panique générale, loin de là ; au pire, un coup d'œil nerveux. Manifestement, sur les quais, chacun est invité à se mêler de ses propres affaires, et à ne pas s'intéresser de trop près à celles des autres.

Au-delà des quais, la ville s'étend, les toits rosis par quelques rayons du soleil couchant qui percent à travers les nuages. Le quartier des docks se compose surtout d'entrepôts et de magasins de grossistes, dont les propriétaires sont en train de fermer les portes et de cadenasser les chaînes. Apparemment, les établissements destinés aux marins désireux de se détendre après plusieurs semaines en mer sont situés ailleurs.

"- Bon, dit Cendres en se frottant les mains pour les réchauffer. Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi je me verrai bien en train de me délasser dans un bain d'eau chaude, et de me remplir le ventre, dans cet ordre de préférence.
- Beuh… manger ? commente Erasmus. Après une traversée pareille ? Même Korg a le teint pâle…
- Moi aussi vouloir aller auberge, mais d'abord, emmener Œil-de-Nuit en dehors de ville. Lui mal à l'aise dans grande cité, et nous sans doute pas pouvoir entrer dans auberge si lui avec nous.
- Faut dire que si tu l'avais pas transformé en monstre, il passerait plus facilement les points de contrôle, ironise le gnome. A moins qu'on lui mette une selle en espérant que les aubergistes le prennent pour un percheron.
- Œil-de-Nuit pas être cheval dressé. Lui animal sauvage. Lui nous suivre de son plein gré.
- Animal sauvage, oui. Voilà qui sera de nature à rassurer les aubergistes. OK, Yjir, on va amener le toutou à l'extérieur. Plus vite ce sera fait, plus vite on sera couchés."

Suivant le conseil du marchand gnome, Erasmus achète (sans trop en discuter le prix) une carte de la ville à un gamin en guenilles. Puis le groupe se met en route vers les faubourgs, traversant d'abord le quartier des docks puis le quartier marchand.

Le contraste est tout à fait saisissant. Après les entrepôts de brique et de bois, longs et bas, et les rues tortueuses et sombres, les belles pierres du quartier marchand semblent resplendissantes, tout comme les grandes torches de l'éclairage public que l'on vient d'allumer. Alors que les aventuriers progressent, les avenues se font plus larges et plus belles, les trottoirs plus larges, les bâtiments plus imposants. La splendeur architecturale culmine enfin lorsque les trois amis débouchent sur une place immense, bordées d'édifices pharaoniques, de façades à colonnades, de caryatides supportant des hauts porches. Au centre de cette vaste esplanade, une statue impressionnante figure un homme bedonnant dans la hune d'un mât ; le cordage, finement sculpté dans la pierre, est un chef d'œuvre d'orfèvrerie.

Le groupe repère aussi ce qui semble être une auberge de grande classe : "l'Hostellerie du Dernier Recours". Mais pour l'heure, il continue son chemin jusqu'à la bordure de la ville.

Arrivé à la périphérie du faubourg, Yjir désigne à son compagnon la forêt dont la lisière se trouve de l'autre côté d'une zone entièrement défrichée et manifestement entretenue avec soin, large de quelques centaines de mètres.

"- Toi aller dans forêt et m'attendre, dit-il la main posée sur l'encolure du loup. Moi venir te chercher quand moment venu."

L'animal semble indécis un moment, regardant le druide de façon étrange de ses grands yeux d'ambre. Puis il s'en va, démarche souple et gracieuse, la tête basse.

"- Bon, allez, le monstre va sans doute se goinfrer dans la forêt, et on ferait bien de l'imiter, propose Erasmus. Sauf pour le côté "dans la forêt", notez bien. La p'tite auberge de la grande place m'avait l'air assez digne de nous."

Yjir avec curiosité, Cendres avec appréhension, Erasmus avec délectation, les trois aventuriers se présentent donc devant la grande porte sculptée de l'hostellerie. Un valet en livrée les regarde de haut en bas, puis de bas en haut, dissimulant mal sa désapprobation devant les vêtements usés, les bottes souillées de neige boueuse, les cheveux crasseux, les visages patibulaires et mal rasés, sans parler de l'attirail militaire des aventuriers, de l'arc et de la rapière de Cendres au grand bâton d'Yjir. Erasmus, sans se laisser démonter, prend la parole.

"- Bien le bonsoir, mon brave. Nous souhaiterions nous sustenter et prendre quelque repos dans votre établissement. Et, bien entendu, revêtir des atours plus adaptés à notre statut."

Le groom semble un instant décontenancé par le ton suffisant du gnome, mais son professionnalisme ne tarde pas à prendre le dessus.

"- Certes, Madame, Messires. Veuillez me suivre je vous prie. Puis-je vous débarrasser de vos… euh… sacs ?
- Faîtes, mon ami, faîtes, répond Erasmus en abandonnant nonchalamment son paquetage.
- Moi garder sac, dit Yjir, méfiant."

Le valet, très embarrassé, continue :

"- Je… Puis-je vous demander de bien vouloir également mettre ces couvre-chausse ? Les parquets viennent d'être cirés, et…
- Mais c'est bien naturel, mon brave, accorde Erasmus d'un air magnanime."

Yjir enfile maladroitement les guêtres qu'on leur propose. Cendres s'exécute aussi, lèvres pincées. Le groupe peut enfin pénétrer dans le hall d'entrée, sorte de corridor grandiose et voûté dans lequel les pas résonnent sur le parquet. Le lobby est aussi majestueux, avec sa gigantesque cheminée ouvragée, son tapis moelleux sur lequel reposent des fauteuils aux coussins de soie. A la réception, on s'enquiert des besoins des nouveaux venus avec politesse et retenue. Erasmus insiste pour qu'on leur apporte de beaux vêtements après leur bain.

La découverte des chambres est une nouvelle source d'émerveillement (bien qu'à 5 pièces d'or la nuit, on pouvait raisonnablement espérer quelque chose de plus que correct). Véritables suites, meublées comme des petits appartements, elles sont dans le même style luxueux que le reste, comme l'attestent les lits à baldaquins ou les lourds rideaux de velours.

Erasmus a tôt fait de se vautrer dans la baignoire d'eau chaude que quatre valets musclés apportent dans chaque chambre. Il profite également du massage qu'on lui propose plus tard. Yjir, lui, se sentant plus étranger que jamais, s'est installé une sorte de campement dans un coin de la pièce. Il accepte le bain, mais renvoie tous les serviteurs dès que le bac d'eau chaude a touché le sol. Sa seule coquetterie consistera à se re-huiler les tresses. Quant à Cendres, elle profite aussi des services de l'hostellerie, mais ne peut complètement réprimer un sentiment de malaise face à cette débauche de luxe.

Pour Yjir, le plus étrange reste à venir, puisqu'un valet lui apporte bientôt une tenue d'apparat en velours bleu sombre, avec chemise à jabot, chaussures à boucle et feutre tricorne. Le druide se prête de mauvaise grâce à ce déguisement, conseillé par le groom qui lui indique dans quel sens se porte le chapeau. Erasmus se retrouve affublé d'un curieux (mais magnifique) ensemble rouge à rayures verticales jaunes, apparemment l'unique tenue que l'on ait trouvée à sa taille. Fulminant de se retrouver ainsi déguisé en nain de jardin, il finit tout de même par accepter le béret jaune qui complète sa panoplie. Quant à Cendres, qui ne tarde pas à les rejoindre, vêtue d'une superbe robe vert pâle à dentelles et décolleté généreux, elle fait taire ses deux compagnons d'un ton sec :

"- Le premier qui rigole ou fait la moindre remarque se prend une baffe".

C'est donc dans cet accoutrement que le groupe descend dîner. Le repas, sous forme de buffet, est proposé à l'extérieur dans un jardin aménagé, où des braseros permettent aux convives de ne pas être gênés par la froideur des nuits d'hiver. Avant qu'Erasmus ne puisse se précipiter pour l'en empêcher, Yjir se saisit sans retenue d'une cuisse de volaille et mord dedans à pleine bouche. Le groupe s'assoit à une table ; un serveur s'approche alors et déclare d'un air pincé :

"- Comme Messire l'a déjà remarqué, le dîner de ce soir est un buffet, et l'un des plats que nous vous proposons est de la dinde aux airelles et aux prunes confites.
- Euh… le mieux est que vous nous serviez à table, s'il vous plaît, demande Erasmus, accablé.
- Je crois aussi que c'est mieux, rétorque le serveur d'un ton crispé. Je reviens de suite avec la liste des vins. Voulez-vous que je vous débarrasse de l'étrange volatile qui semble en vouloir à votre épaule, Messire.
- Non, non, euh… merci beaucoup, mais il ne me dérange pas."

Une fois le serveur parti, Korg laisse éclater son indignation.

"- Etrange volatile ? croasse-t-il. Mais il ne s'est pas v…
- Chhhhhht, Korg, je t'en supplie, ne te fais pas remarquer, interrompt le magicien, de plus en plus gêné."

Lorsque le serveur revient, Erasmus s'évertue à s'attirer ses bonnes grâces, et y parvient assez bien. Le groupe apprend ainsi le nom de certains convives, comme le monarque en exil Garam de Llem (qui aurait dû prendre le trône sous le nom de Garam XVI), dont les ancêtres ont été chassés de l'île de Llem par un soulèvement révolutionnaire et républicain. S'ils veulent faire d'autres rencontres intéressantes, leur conseille le serveur, rien de mieux pour nos amis que de fréquenter la Guilde des Marchands, voire le Club du Négoce, bien que ce dernier soit a priori réservé aux membres. Il confirme également que Halos a le privilège d'abriter une Guilde de Haute Magie.

C'est à ce moment qu'un nain richement vêtu fait son entrée dans le jardin de l'hostellerie. Barbe bien taillée, démarche assurée, il se dirige tout d'abord vers la table de Garam de Llem et, comme peuvent l'entendre les aventuriers depuis leur table, le salue avec grand respect. Il converse un moment, puis se dirige vers le buffet.

"- Toi peut-être pouvoir engager conversation, suggère Yjir à Erasmus. Toi lui demander des nouvelles de Dwargon et de Maborg, toi dire que toi connaître Strakal Dalaïm et sa femme Anella. Peut-être nous apprendre choses utiles.
- C'est bon, j'y vais, soupire le gnome, visiblement déçu d'abandonner sa truite à la crème d'oignons."

Il s'avère rapidement que le nain, du nom d'Arnûl, n'a pas de nouvelles récentes de Dwargon, puisqu'il en est parti il y a plusieurs mois. Arnûl est en effet le Maître Maçon du chantier du Grand Phare de Halos (plus communément appelé la "Folie du Drac"). Le Drac l'a fait venir exprès du royaume des nains, ainsi que près de deux cent artisans de Dwargon, choisis parmi les meilleurs, pour l'assister. Tout en étant diplomatiquement réservé sur l'utilité potentielle d'un tel ouvrage, Arnûl n'en insiste pas moins sur ses proportions gigantesques (300 pieds de haut) et la prouesse architecturale qu'il représente.

Bien sûr, nos amis voient immédiatement dans ce chantier une piste possible pour leur enquête : où donc aurait-on besoin d'esclaves robustes, sinon dans ce genre de projets titanesques ? Erasmus interroge gentiment Arnûl sur l'emploi du temps des ouvriers, leur nombre, leur statut, la façon de les recruter. Cependant, difficile de trouver dans les réponses du Maître Maçon le moindre indice intéressant. Les artisans nains travaillent par période de cinq jours au chantier, suivis de deux jours de repos à Halos. Ils sont logés et nourris par leur employeur. Les conditions de travail sur l'île du phare sont très pénibles, du fait de la violence de la mer en plein hiver et des températures glaciales. Au final, rien de très surprenant.

"- Et le Drac lui-même ? demande Erasmus par-dessus son verre de vin.
- Hm, eh bien, comment vous dire… commence Arnûl. C'est un homme euh… étrange, certes, un peu excentrique, pourrait-on dire. Un homme de pouvoir, en tout cas, et à la tête d'une flotte puissante, qu'il met parfois à la disposition d'autres contrées, en échange bien sûr d'espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes. A part cela… eh bien… vous verrez bien, si un jour vous avez le privilège de le rencontrer.
- En parlant de rencontre, cher Sire Arnûl, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de remarquer l'illustre présence de Sa Majesté le roi de Llem. Serait-ce trop vous demander que d'avoir l'obligeance de me présenter ?
- Ah, mais oui, bien entendu, suivez-moi mon ami."

Quelques civilités, et une conversation à laquelle se joignent d'ailleurs Cendres et Yjir, révèlent que Sa Majesté le roi en exil est un vieillard très conservateur, visitant assidûment les capitales des royaumes alentours à la recherche de promesses de soutien pour sa cause. Sans trop de réussite : apparemment, le Prince Rubis des Baronnies Naïmides ou le Drac de Halos ont manifestement d'autres priorités d'investissement. Quant aux aventuriers, ils affichent un intérêt poli face aux propos du souverain en exil, mais esquivent gracieusement la proposition de Garam de les embaucher au service de la reconquête de son trône.

Tout ce beau monde finit par se quitter, non sans s'être donné rendez-vous le lendemain soir pour aller dîner "chez Maurice", un restaurant réputé du quartier marchand où le Drac lui-même vient parfois.

Une fois remontés à l'étage, les aventuriers tiennent conseil dans la chambre d'Erasmus (le gnome vautré dans un immense fauteuil, Cendres assise le dos raide sur le lit, Yjir en tailleur par terre). La piste la plus probable pour retrouver Umar est tout de même le chantier de la Folie du Drac. Décision est prise de se rendre dès à présent dans le quartier des entrepôts pour sympathiser avec des ouvriers nains et en apprendre plus sur la façon dont la construction se déroule. Mais Yjir et Erasmus s'y rendront seuls, Cendres exprimant le souhait de rester à l'hostellerie, pour envoyer un message au Temple de Mezrâ et se coucher tôt.

Après avoir récupéré leurs vêtements sales auprès d'un valet étonné, le magicien et le druide repartent donc, dans la nuit, vers les quartiers est. Quittant les rues éclairées et intensément patrouillées du quartier marchand, ils s'engouffrent dans les ruelles situées à l'ouest des quais. A part l'occasionnel groupe de miliciens, le coin semble bien désert, au point qu'Erasmus doit demander à un garde l'adresse d'une taverne.

"- Dans le quartier des entrepôts, il n'y en a qu'une, Monsieur, répond le militaire d'un ton sec. La Bitte et la Corde. Tournez à gauche au prochain croisement, montez les escaliers, puis à droite, et vous verrez plus loin l'enseigne et les fenêtres éclairées. Pouvez pas vous tromper. Traînez pas trop tard dans les rues. Bien le bonsoir."

Suivant ces précieuses indications, les deux compères arrivent bientôt devant l'établissement en question. A l'intérieur, l'ambiance est braillarde mais correcte. Il y a une foule de dockers plutôt costauds accoudée au bar, trinquant avec des gobelets de fer remplis de rüm. La plupart des tables sont occupées par des groupes parlant fort et buvant beaucoup. Yjir repère tout de même dans le fond de la salle une cheminée assez large autour de laquelle se presse une douzaine de nains. Ceux-ci n'ont pas l'air de vouloir socialiser avec les autres convives de la taverne, et encore moins avec les deux nouveaux arrivants.

Affichant avec assurance leur connaissance superficielle de Dwargon et du royaume de Maborg, Yjir et Erasmus finissent tout de même par obtenir qu'un jeune nain du nom de Murl se joigne à eux pour un brin de causette. Une chope d'ale et surtout un petit enchantement lancé par Erasmus (profitant d'une subtile manœuvre d'Yjir destinée à détourner l'attention de tout le monde) achèvent de lui délier la langue.

"- Des nouvelles de Maborg ? Bah, vous savez, moi, ça fait un bail que j'y ai pas mis les pieds. J'me suis porté volontaire pour partir sur ce chantier, et j'suis pas retourné là-bas depuis. Mais j'suis d'accord avec vous, ce Dalaïm, là, c'est qu'un ambitieux, et il aurait mieux valu qu'ce soit un vrai Lernaïm qui monte sur l'trône. C'est pas souvent qu'on change de dynastie chez nous autres à Dwargon, et en général ça porte pas chance. J'peux que prier que l'vieux roi y tienne le plus longtemps possible.
- Mais il n'y avait pas un héritier, fils du roi ?
- Ah ouais, mais ça fait une éternité qu'y s'est barré, le gars. Pour c'qu'on en sait, il est mort quelque part. C'est dommage, parce qu'il était estimé de beaucoup… Enfin, pour les p'tites gens comme moi, j'imagine qu'ça change pas grand-chose de toutes façons.
- Petites gens, petites gens… J'imagine que n'importe qui ne pouvait pas être sélectionné pour ce chantier, tout de même. Tu ne dois pas être le premier ouvrier maçon venu."

Murl se renfonce dans sa chaise, visiblement flatté.

"- Oh, bin, c'est sûr que j'suis pas un manchot quand y s'agit d'construire. Ils ont pas pris des nains des profondeurs pour faire ce phare. Le gars Arnûl, surtout, c'est un vrai bâtisseur comme on n'en fait plus.
- C'est un vrai chef-d'œuvre, alors, cette "Folie du Drac" ?
- Ouais, enfin, on peut rien dire avant qu'ce soit fini, mais en tout cas, y se sont donnés les moyens. Les pièces de métal ont été spécialement forgées à Dwargon, la pierre aussi vient de Dwargon, c'est complètement dingue. J'peux même pas commencer à imaginer d'où vient l'pognon qu'y faut pour acheter tout ça.
- Eh bien… Ils font peut-être des économies sur la main d'œuvre, non ? Vous n'avez pas des compagnons de travail qui ne sont pas exactement… euh… aussi bien payés que vous ?"

Murl lève un sourcil broussailleux.

"- Comment ça ?
- Eh bien, des travailleurs forcés, des prisonniers, des esclaves, ce genre de choses…
- Oh, bin non, pas à ma connaissance en tout cas. C'est pas le genre d'Arnûl de bosser avec des gars en qui il a pas 100% confiance, d'ailleurs. Nous autres, les nains, on est attaché à la qualité des finitions, tu vois, le souci du détail, la conscience du travail bien fait. Avec des gars qui trimeraient en étant obligés, t'obtiendrais jamais ce genre de résultat, tu vois ?
- Mmm… Je vois… Tiens, tu connaîtrais pas un ouvrier du chantier qui s'appelle Umar ?
- Umar, tu dis ? Euh, non. Pourtant on commence à connaître un peu tout le monde. Il est peut-être dans une autre équipe ?
- Mmm… Pas grave. Vous dormez tous dans le quartier des entrepôts ?
- Bin ouais, quand on dort pas sur le chantier, c'est là que le Drac nous loge. C'est pas comme si on avait le choix, tu sais ?
- Mais vous n'allez jamais vous détendre ailleurs ?
- Pfff… Moi, de toutes façons, je suis pas trop genre débauche. Je fais mon métier, je bois quelques ales pendant mes jours de repos, mais pas d'excès, alors bon… Bien sûr, y'a des gars qui vont s'éclater à Scorbeville, mais c'est carrément malsain, d'après ce qu'on me dit.
- Ah bon ?
- Ouais. Et d'ailleurs, récemment, y'a sept ou huit de nos compagnons qui en sont pas r'sortis, de Scorbeville. Ils nous ont juste dit qu'ils allaient s'amuser là-bas, et on les a plus jamais r'vus. Quartier dangereux, j'vous dis. Même la milice elle veut pas y aller, et Arnûl a jamais pu obtenir du Drac qu'il ordonne des recherches pour récupérer les ouvriers."

Yjir et Erasmus échangent un regard qui en dit long.

"- Sept ou huit nains enlevés à Scorbeville ? insiste Erasmus. Et quand cela s'est-il passé ?
- Enlevés, enlevés, c'est toi qui l'dit ! M'est avis qu'on les a juste détroussés proprement et qu'après on a balancé les corps aux sharques !
- Tu as sans doute raison. Mais c'était quand ?
- Oooh, bin, y'a une dizaine de jours, j'dirais."

Erasmus pose encore deux ou trois questions sans intérêt, puis les deux aventuriers sortent de la taverne. Le froid de la nuit est saisissant après l'atmosphère confinée et les odeurs de bière.

"- Bon, annonce Erasmus, j'ai comme l'impression que la piste de la Folie du Drac ne nous mènera nulle part.
- Moi d'accord. Pas esclaves sur chantier. Nous aller à Scorbeville pour savoir quoi arriver à groupe de nains. Quelqu'un avoir besoin esclaves nains, et Umar sans doute en faire partie.
- Tu ne trouves pas qu'il se fait tard ? On pourrait rentrer dormir et revenir demain…
- Non. Manger viande quand viande encore fraîche, ça être proverbe chez nous. Scorbeville sans doute plus active pendant nuit, nous pouvoir parler à beaucoup personnes."

Le gnome soupire.

"- Bon, allez, d'accord. Soyons sur nos gardes. Et n'oublions pas que nous pouvons être suivis par l'elfe invisible !"

Nouvelle marche vers l'est, le long des quais où gémissent quelques bateaux, ballottés par une mer d'encre. Les voiliers, à mesure que l'on se dirige vers Scorbeville, se font plus petits, moins bien entretenus ; l'odeur qui se dégage du port, de douce et iodée, devient vaseuse et putréfiée. La nuit elle-même semble s'assombrir et les étoiles pâlir.

Alors qu'ils s'apprêtent à quitter le quartier des entrepôts, Yjir remarque plusieurs silhouettes, à la démarche incertaine, se rapprocher d'eux. A la faible clarté que jette la lune sur les quais, on devine des mines patibulaires et des vêtements sales.

"- Nous pas dévier route. Nous pas devoir montrer que nous inquiets. Sinon eux sentir chasse facile."

Erasmus hausse les épaules.

" Oui, enfin, je ne pense pas que nous risquions grand-chose, quoi qu'il arrive."

L'inévitable arrive en effet : parvenant à leur hauteur, moues narquoises affichées sur leurs visages mal rasés, les huit vauriens se déploient pour cerner les deux aventuriers. L'un d'eux vient se planter devant le gnome et le druide, bras croisés.

"- Eh bien, eh bien, eh bien… commence-t-il, l'air satisfait. Qu'est-ce qu'on a là ? Un nabot et un grand dadais qui viennent respirer l'air nocturne ?"

Yjir, visage rigide, mâchoire serrée, regarde droit devant lui.

"- Vous nous laisser passer. Nous pas hostiles, pas vouloir faire de mal à vous.
- Ouais, ouais, nous non plus, mon gars. D'ailleurs, on vous fera pas de mal du tout si seulement vous voulez bien déposer toutes vos possessions par terre, et repartir là d'où vous venez, hop, tout de suite maintenant.
- Vous faire grave erreur. Moi avertir vous.
- Bien sûr. Allez, assez palabré, foutez-vous à poil avant que je ne perde patience."

Comme réagissant à un signal, les sept autres voyous se jettent sur les deux compagnons. Tout se passe alors très vite. Erasmus jette une pincée de sable sur ses attaquants en murmurant une formule, et quatre d'entre eux tombent aussitôt à terre, profondément endormis. Yjir ferme les yeux, les bras le long du corps, et son corps se nimbe aussitôt d'une lumière jaune, qui devient vite aveuglante. Alors que les quatre bandits encore valides reculent, étonnés, une douzaine de puissants rayons surgissent du druide, semblables à des flammes éthérées. Deux des agresseurs sont touchés, et hurlent de douleur, profondément brûlés. Sans demander leur reste, tous ceux qui en sont encore capables s'enfuient.

Erasmus jette un léger coup de pied dans le flanc de l'un des dormeurs.

"- C'était presque trop court pour être drôle. Heureusement qu'Œil-de-Nuit n'est pas avec nous, sinon nous n'aurions jamais se genre d'aventures amusantes.
- Ca pas drôle. Nous perdre temps et ressources. Devoir nous dépêcher."

Les deux compagnons poursuivent leur chemin, et arrivent bientôt dans Scorbeville. Le quartier est encore pire que ce qu'ils attendaient. Dans des rues étroites, pleines d'immondices, se presse une foule de mendiants, d'estropiés, de malades défigurés, de clochards de la pire espèce, un véritable ramassis de tout ce que Halos juge indésirable dans les districts civilisés. Des prostituées offrent leur nudité ravagée, des ivrognes boivent un vin âcre, des enfants en haillons défèquent devant tout le monde, accroupis dans les détritus. Des chiens faméliques pourchassent des rats parmi les ordures. Des visages défigurés par la maladie se devinent derrière les portes entrouvertes de bâtisses délabrées.

Visage de marbre, Yjir contemple ce paysage pathétique.

"- Ca être fruit de civilisation qui se détourne de nature. Hommes devenir fous, devenir comme des bêtes. Mais même bêtes être propres. Hommes ici être moins que bêtes."

Erasmus lève les yeux au ciel.

"- Ouais, ouais, c'est ça Yjir. Quoi qu'il en soit, tâchons de rapidement enquêter sur la disparition des nains. J'ai hâte de sortir de cette puanteur. C'est vraiment infect.
- Oui, croasse Korg, et moi j'ai l'impression que tout le monde me regarde goulûment. J'vais finir en rôtisserie si on se grouille pas."

Erasmus appréhende au hasard un mendiant qui à l'air capable de parler normalement.

"- Salut. Mon ami et moi cherchons une taverne où on peut boire et prendre des nouvelles du coin. Tu connais ça ?"

L'homme en guenilles découvre ses gencives malades où deux dents noircies achèvent de pourrir.

"- Z'avez pas l'air du coin, pour sûr. Z'avez qu'à aller à la Gorge de Krom, c'est pas loin."

Le clochard semble agité de tics nerveux, comme s'il ricanait sans bruit. Après avoir donné des indications détaillées et empoché la pièce lâchée par le gnome, il disparaît dans la foule en gloussant étrangement.

"- Bon, bin, y'a plus qu'à, dit Erasmus. On y va, c'est parti."

La taverne en question se trouve dans une ruelle sombre et curieusement déserte. Les fenêtres sont closes, mais de la lumière filtre par des interstices et sous la porte d'entrée. Celle-ci est au pied de quatre marches qui descendent environ un mètre plus bas que le niveau de la ruelle. On entend les echos de rigolades et de chants avinés à l’intérieur. Le druide s'avance et pousse la porte.

Stupeur. A l'intérieur, deux douzaines de visages orcs se tournent vers Yjir, l'air farouchement hostile. Un grognement rageur jaillit de la gorge de l'orc derrière le bar.

"- Moi désolé, dit Yjir très vite. Moi partir."

Il claque la porte, et empoigne le bras d'un Erasmus étonné.

"- Nous vite partir. Taverne être remplie orcs. Eux pas l'air content."

Trop tard. Alors que les deux aventuriers s'éloignent d'un pas empressé, la porte s'ouvre à la volée, et cinq orcs en surgissent, fous de rage. Avec un hurlement, ils se lancent au pas de course pour rattraper Yjir et Erasmus.

"- Toi partir, crie Yjir. Moi rester et les faire fuir !"

Le druide se retourne et tombe à quatre pattes. Alors que les orcs sont pratiquement sur lui, son corps semble se gonfler, ses vêtements se perdre dans des poils bruns, son nez et sa bouche s'allonger et ses doigts se rétracter en griffes. C'est un ours noir grondant qui accueille les cinq poursuivants.

Trois d'entre eux reculent en effet, poussant des grognements effarés. Mais les deux autres, trop ivres pour sentir le danger, assaillent aussitôt l'animal avec leurs massues.

Dès le premier engagement, Yjir prend nettement le dessus. En deux coups de griffe, l'ours arrache la tête de l'un des deux attaquants. Le survivant, visiblement secoué, rate complètement son coup de gourdin.

Réalisant que le combat tourne en fait au carnage, et que son intention n'avait été que d'effrayer les orcs, le druide change soudain de stratégie. L'animal recule, semble prendre de l'élan et, alors que son adversaire se prépare à encaisser la charge… l'ours s'envole, soudain transformé en aigle majestueux ! Une troupe d'orcs, sortie de la taverne armés jusqu'aux dents pour prêter main forte aux cinq premiers, ne peut que contempler avec stupéfaction la métamorphose de la bête. Le rapace tourne deux fois au-dessus d'eux en criant, puis en quelques coups d'aile disparaît de la scène. Vainement, les orcs agitent vers le ciel leurs poings et leurs armes, avant de venir s'agenouiller autour de leur compagnon décapité.

Rapidement, l'aigle-Yjir retrouve Korg dans le ciel de Scorbeville, et le corbeau le conduit à son maître, qui l'attend sur les quais de Scorbeville. Le druide reprend aussitôt sa forme humaine.

"- Tu m'as l'air un peu pâlot, mon gars Yjir. Ou c'est la lumière de la lune ?
- Moi avoir massacré pauvre orc bagarreur. Moi me sentir coupable. Moi pas avoir maîtrisé force de ours.
- Bah, qu'est-ce que tu crois ? Qu'ils nous auraient gentiment sermonné, avant de retourner boire ? Ils nous auraient fracassé la tête, oui ! Et mangé Korg en friture.
- Toi sans doute raison, mais moi quand même penser que utiliser pouvoirs shamaniques pour régler bagarre de rue être mauvais. Pouvoirs de nature être pour autre chose : contribuer bien de la tribu, défendre tribu contre étrangers et civilisation…
- Bon, arrête de te biler comme ça. La prochaine fois, tu te transformes direct en aigle et tu t'envoles. C'est plus simple, plus rapide, moins dangereux, et ça évite les bains de sang, d'un côté ou de l'autre."

Yjir se renfrogne, croisant les bras et regardant la mer. Visiblement, il doit régler la question avec lui-même.

"- Allez, viens, il nous reste quand même l'enquête sur les nains disparus, qu'on n'a pas avancée d'un poil ! Tu bouderas quand on rentrera à l'Hostellerie. Je n'ai aucune envie de passer une nuit blanche dans ce charmant voisinage, alors qu'on paye cinq pièces d'or pour une chambre spacieuse et confortable à l'autre bout de la ville !"

Le druide se retourne.

"- D'accord. Bon, nous rechercher autre taverne et…
- Bof, interrompt le gnome. Après tout, pourquoi une taverne ? Tiens, posons des questions au type affalé dans le coin, là-bas."

D'un pas décidé, le magicien se dirige vers un ivrogne à moitié endormi, vautré contre un mur et un vieux tonneau.

"- Hola ! crie Erasmus. Debout là-dedans, on a des questions à te poser !"

Le clochard ouvre un œil jauni.

"- Hein ? dit-il d'une voix éraillée et grinçante.
- Oui, c'est à toi que je parle. Que sais-tu de la disparition de nains dans Scorbeville ?"

L'homme regarde un moment Erasmus, l'air hébété, puis part dans un éclat de rire caquetant.

"- Z'êtes encore plus soûls que moi, les gars ! C'est quoi cette histoire de…"

Mais sa phrase est interrompue par une gifle magistrale du gnome. L'ivrogne arrête aussitôt de rire, et regarde Erasmus d'un œil maintenant inquiet. Yjir hausse un sourcil, surpris par le geste d'agacement de son compagnon.

"- Bon, maintenant que t'as fini de te payer ma tête, tu vas peut-être me raconter des choses intéressantes. Alors, je reformule : t'aurais pas entendu parler d'ouvriers nains enlevés ? Ils sont venus dans Scorbeville il y a une dizaine de jours, et ils ont disparu. Je t'écoute. Vite."

L'homme a l'air de désespérément se creuser la tête pour trouver une réponse adéquate. Son regard fuyant semble scruter les environs à la recherche d'une voie pour s'enfuir.

"- Mais, euh… J'sais pas, moi… gémit-il. Me frappez pas…
- T'en veux une autre ? menace le magicien.
- Non, non, attendez… attendez… L'endroit l'plus habituel pour des ouvriers qui veulent s'distraire, c'est la Rue qui Rêve. Ouais, la Rue qui Rêve. J'peux vous y emmener tout de suite. Mais me frappez pas !
- D'accord, intervient Yjir, visiblement soucieux d'en finir avec cet interrogatoire malsain. Toi nous mener là-bas, et moi alors te donner pièce. Erasmus ?"

Le gnome hésite, puis ses épaules se décrispent, et il semble soudain se calmer, comme s'il avait expulsé une frustration.

"- Euh, oui, Yjir, tu as raison. Bon, toi, conduis-nous à la Rue qui Rêve, sans traîner."

D'une démarche peu assurée, le clochard les guide dans Scorbeville, progressant vers le nord. Lorsqu'ils arrivent à destination, Yjir lui remet une pièce d'or. Les yeux de l'homme s'écarquillent.

"- Oh, bin à c'prix-là, pouvez rev'nir tous les jours me coller des baffes, mon prince ! Sauf que j's'rai sans doute trop bourré d'main, avec une somme pareille !
- Ouais, allez, en fait pas trop, le coupe Erasmus. File."

La Rue qui Rêve est une version sale et pauvre du Quartier des Plaisirs de Razem. Seuls des marins revenus de six mois en mer pourraient être tentés par les femmes vieilles et flasques qui hantent les porches le long de la rue. Les vendeurs d’herbe à rêver ont l'air si lamentable qu'on n'ose essayer leurs produits de peur de venir à leur ressembler. Les échoppes n'ont pas d'enseigne, les bâtiments sont croulants, les portes de guingois, l'éclairage inexistant. Et toujours la même population de rebuts de la civilisation, peut-être même plus dense ici qu'ailleurs.

"- Essayons dans ce bordel, propose le gnome. Ca n'a pas l'air pire qu'ailleurs, ni mieux, c'est donc bon signe."

Le temps qu'Yjir débrouille la dernière phrase du magicien, celui-ci a poussé la porte et pénétré dans une pièce à l'ambiance malsaine. Alors qu'un couple misérable termine son affaire, au vu de tous, sur une paillasse dans un coin, deux autres prostituées nues et sales attendent le client en se partageant du vin qu'elles boivent à même la cruche. L'une d'elles se tourne vers le gnome.

"- Allez, viens mon coco, que j'te fasse du bien, dit-elle d'une voix monocorde et manquant totalement d'enthousiasme.
- C'est que, gente dame, je ne viens pas exactement pour cela, commence galamment Erasmus. Voyez-vous…
- Si tu viens pas pour ça, barre-toi. Nous, on bosse.
- Mais attendez, je suis en quête de renseignements et…
- On cause pas à la milice, et on bosse. Tu baises ou tu te barres.
- Je peux vous payer si seulement…
- T'es bouché ou t'es seulement débile ? On est pas là pour causer."

Découragé, le gnome part en claquant la porte. Korg et Yjir se retiennent de faire la moindre remarque, tant le magicien semble fulminer intérieurement.

"- Bon, essayons une fumerie, dit Erasmus après s'être calmé. Si on ne trouve rien, on rentre !"

Un peu plus loin, les deux compagnons entrent donc dans une bâtisse d'où s'échappe un parfum âcre et entêtant. Affalés sur des paillasses à même le sol de terre, des clients parcourus de spasmes étranges goûtent aux plaisirs douteux d'une herbe hallucinogène dispensée par des espèces de longues pipes. Le propriétaire, au visage ravagé par une maladie particulièrement immonde, s'approche.

"- Deux pièces de cuivre pour une dose, annonce-t-il laconiquement. A prendre ou à laisser.
- Je t'en donne quatre pour une dose, plus des réponses à quelques questions, répond Erasmus du tac au tac."

L'homme se renfrogne aussitôt (ce qui n'est pas très joli à voir).

"- J'cause pas à la milice.
- On n'est pas de la milice. Je suis un gnome, et regardez mon compère : avec ses tresses et ses tatouages, est-ce qu'il vous donne vraiment l'impression de bosser pour le Drac ?
- Ca veut rien dire…
- De toutes façons, on te demande pas de balancer qui que ce soit. Juste de nous dire ce que tu sais de la disparition d'un groupe de nains, dernièrement, à Scorbeville."

L'homme hausse les épaules.

"- Ca me dit rien du tout. J'ai eu des clients nains, c'est sûr, depuis que le chantier du phare a commencé. Mais aucun a disparu, enfin j'crois pas.
- Ils sont venus fumer, et ils sont repartis, point final ?
- Bin ouais."

Erasmus décide de jouer le tout pour le tout. Il y avait longtemps qu'il n'était pas tomber sur quelqu'un d'aussi coopératif.

"- Si je te dis que je pense qu'on les a enlevés pour en faire des esclaves, ça te dit quoi ?"

L'homme regarde Erasmus, l'air méfiant, puis hausse de nouveau les épaules.

"- Bof, ça me surprendrait pas plus que ça. Le trafic d'esclaves, ça se généralise, dans le coin, par les temps qui courent.
- Ah oui ? Et pourquoi ?
- Je t'apprendrais rien si je te disais que le Drac a besoin d'argent pour son phare. Et je t'apprendrais rien non plus si je te disais que de décider de fermer les yeux sur certains trafics, sa rapporte beaucoup…"

Erasmus acquiesce silencieusement.

"- Où être esclaves ? demande soudain Yjir avec son tact habituel."

L'homme lève la tête vers le druide au visage tatoué.

"- Est-ce que je sais, moi ? répond-il. J'ai cru comprendre que la plupart n'étaient ici qu'en transit, et qu'on les gardait donc à fond de cale dans les bateaux pour éviter de les débarquer. J'pense que la milice du port est pas censée inspecter certains bateaux, moyennant finances."

Il se retourne vers Erasmus.

"- Bon, vous voulez fumer, ou pas ? J'ai pas que ça à faire que la conversation !"

Le gnome se surprend à sourire.

"- Allez, pourquoi pas ! Qui ne tente rien…
- Erasmus, ça être mauvais. Ca brouiller esprit, empêcher harmonie corps avec nature…
- T'as qu'à m'attendre dehors. Tenez, Monsieur, voilà les quatre pièces promises."

Le propriétaire des lieux revient bientôt avec une longue pipe. Le magicien s'installe confortablement sur une paillasse. Dès les premières bouffées, il se sent particulièrement bien. Alors que ses yeux viennent juste de se fermer, Yjir le secoue soudain.

"- Toi avoir assez essayé comme ça. Nous rentrer !
- Mais… attend un peu, quoi… dit Erasmus d'une voix lente et pâteuse. On comment juste à rigoler ce soir, et toi…"

Sans ménagement, le druide l'attrape par le col, et le traîne pratiquement dehors. Le gnome se débat sans conviction.

"- T'es vraiment pas un mec cool, tu sais ? arrive-t-il à articuler avant de sombrer dans l'inconscience."

Silencieux comme un roc, bouche pincée, c'est en portant Erasmus sur son épaule qu'Yjir entreprend de rentrer à l'Hostellerie du Dernier Recours.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hmm

C'est un peu bizarre qu'un mage fume une drogue come cela... la magie, ca prend l'esprit clair!

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Hmm
> 
> C'est un peu bizarre qu'un mage fume une drogue come cela... la magie, ca prend l'esprit clair!
> 
> Ancalagon *




Pourquoi ? Je vois pas trop le rapport, pour ma part... Erasmus est clairement un peu hédoniste sur les bords (à en voir son comportement au Palais des Mille Plaisirs de Razem, on pouvait s'en douter) donc il goûte avant de juger


----------



## Horacio

Eeeecho 

Je suis ici 

J'ai pas place ton fichier dans le serveur, parce que il me laisse pas me connecter par ftp depuis avant hier... Ils m'ont promis que pour le lundi sera bien


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *J'ai pas place ton fichier dans le serveur, parce que il me laisse pas me connecter par ftp depuis avant hier... Ils m'ont promis que pour le lundi sera bien  *




Pas de problème. De toute façon c'est pour l'update de la partie de Lundi soir prochain, donc pas avant un moment ;-)


----------



## Sammael99

*Visite au Temple de Mezrâ*

« Veuillez me réveiller à l’aube, demain matin », dit froidement Cendres au portier de l’étage avant d’aller se réfugier dans son immense chambre. « Et veillez à avoir mes vêtements propres et secs, j’en aurais besoin. » Le luxe douillet de l’établissement lui rappelle des souvenirs doux-amers, d’avant sa maladie. Elle se sent un peu mal à l’aise de la préciosité des autres clients qu’ils ont fréquenté au souper ou de la robe ridicule dont on l’avait affublée. Elle se déshabille rapidement et s’allonge sur le lit à baldaquins qui trône à un bout de la chambre. Force lui est d’admettre, en sombrant dans le rêve éveillé qui caractérise le repos des elfes, que le confort d’un bon lit lui a manqué depuis Naïm…

Le lendemain matin, alors que le ciel lourd est encore bien sombre, on frappe à la porte de sa chambre. Alerte comme le sont ceux qui dorment à la belle étoile plus souvent qu’à l’abri, Cendres bondit du lit et dégaine sa rapière avant de se souvenir où elle est. Elle va ouvrir la porte et le garçon d’étage lui sourit aimablement en lui tendant ses vêtements propres, repassés et sentant la lavande. « Il n’a pas dû voir ma cicatrice dans la pénombre », se dit l’elfe, un peu amère.

Vite habillée, sa livrée de la Garde Pourpre impeccable, Cendres sort de l’Hostellerie alors que la clarté matinale commence à peine à poindre. Il neige encore quelques flocons, mais dans cette ville où l’activité semble permanente, la neige ne tient pas et les pavés du District Marchand sont juste humides et glissants. Cendres se dirige au jugé vers le nord-est où, lui a-t’on dit, se trouve le District des Temples. Celui de Mezrâ est un des plus grands, a-t’on précisé, elle espère donc le repérer de loin. Après une dizaine de minutes de marche rapide, Cendres arrive effectivement dans une enclave de la ville qui semble à part et consacrée à des préoccupations plus spirituelles. Quatre grands bâtiments l’occupent ainsi que quelques sanctuaires plus petits. Malgré la pénombre de l’aube, Cendres reconnaît en passant les symboles du Temple de Heriam, le dieu des artisans et des bagarreurs. Plus loin, elle met quelques temps à reconnaître le lieu saint du culte de Pozeren, dieu des mers et des voyages. C’est en effet la première fois qu’au cours de ses pérégrinations elle voit un édifice consacré à cette divinité quelque peu oubliée… « Pas oubliée de tous, visiblement ! » se dit-elle tout en admettant qu’à Halos il n’est pas bien surprenant qu’un culte important lui soit encore voué. 

Le Temple de Mezrâ, reconnaissable au disque noir qui orne son fronton est un bâtiment imposant, bien plus grand que celui de Naïm que Cendres connaît bien. En face se trouve un temple dont elle ne reconnaît pas les symboles. Le bâtiment lui même est étrange puisqu’il ressemble à une carcasse de navire, avec un mat en haut duquel flotte un fanion noir orné d’une tête de mort… « Etrange culte », se dit Cendres en se dirigeant vers l’imposante porte du bâtiment où siège son ordre.

Alors que Cendres s’approche, les silhouettes de deux gardes pourpres de détachent de la nuit mourante. Reconnaissant son uniforme, ils s’inclinent et l’un d’eux lui dit « Que la lune obscure éclaire ton chemin nocturne ! ». Cendres s’incline à son tour et fait la rituelle réponse « Elle me guide à travers les ténèbres vers la lumière de la connaissance ». Les gardes lui ouvrent les grandes portes du Temple en silence et Cendres pénètre dans le lieu sacré de la Lune Pourpre, divinité de la Connaissance et de la Magie.

La salle d’accueil des fidèles est immense, sans doute plus de 50 mètres de long, et les murs latéraux sont ornés de petits autels où les fidèles peuvent venir faire leurs offrandes et questionner les scribes du Temple. Ce lieu d’échange et de connaissance est traditionnellement nommé la Salle des Secrets. Les scribes sont les seuls à connaître sur le bout des doigts l’immense bibliothèque située généralement sous le Temple, comme c’est le cas à Naïm. A cette heure, les curieux, les mages, les poètes et les érudits qui forment le gros des adorateurs de la déesse ne sont pas encore présents, mais Cendres sait que pendant la journée, l’activité sera sans doute intense. A en croire la bâtiment et le nombre d’autels, les fidèles qui fréquentent l’endroit sont sans doute bien plus nombreux (et plus riches) qu’à Naïm.

Alors que Cendres s’approche du fond de la grande salle encore plongée dans l’obscurité, un scribe, aisément reconnaissable à son crâne rasé, sort d’une des portes latérales et s’approche de Cendres. Après les saluts rituels échangés, il se présente comme étant Emmet, scribe des Secrets. Il demande à Cendres s’il peut lui rendre service.

- Tout d’abord, dit l’elfe, je souhaiterais faire une offrande. 
- Que Mezrâ te bénisse, il en sera fait bon usage.

Après avoir donné au scribe une bourse contenant quelques dizaines de pièces d’or et s’être recueilli devant le Grand Autel, Cendres se tourne vers Emmet et lui dit :

- Je ne sais si le Gardien des Mystères pourra accéder à ma requête, mais au cours de mes voyages j’ai appris des faits troublants, et potentiellement graves, et je souhaiterais m’en entretenir avec lui.
- Je ne sais pas s’il pourra te recevoir, Enfant de la Lune Pourpre, mais si tu viens avec moi, nous pourrons rapidement élucider ce mystère là, dit-il non sans humour.

Au fond de la grande pièce, derrière l’autel, se trouve une large porte flanquée de deux membres de la Garde Pourpre. Cendres les salue en passant derrière Emmet, et ils ouvrent aux deux visiteurs la porte du Sanctuaire des Mystères. Cette nouvelle pièce est plus petite que la Salle des Secrets, et bien plus sobre : les murs y sont blancs et la marque de la déesse n’est visible que discrètement gravée sur chaque porte. Par contre, ce qui frappe d’emblée Cendres, c’est l’immense œuf rouge qui trône au milieu de la pièce sur un piédestal en pierre noire. Il semble sculpté dans une sorte de marbre carmin aux stries sombres, et mesure au moins deux mètres de haut. D’un geste rapide, Cendres entreprend un sortilège simple pour déterminer s’il est magique lorsque soudain Emmet la gifle, ce qui lui fait perdre sa concentration. Elle regarde le scribe, interloquée...

- Je suis désolé, Enfant de la Lune Pourpre, mais si je t’avais laissé terminer ton sortilège, tu serais maintenant évanouie sans qu’on sache quand cette torpeur doive prendre fin ! Les Oeufs Draconics sont des artefacts tellement puissants que leur aura magique provoque un traumatisme dans l’esprit de ceux qui tentent d’en analyser la nature magique...

Cendres est un peu refroidie par cette information et regarde d’un œil nouveau l’Oeuf qui trône devant elle...

- Je me demande s’il n’y avait pas un œuf du même type au Temple de Mezrâ à Naïm, maintenant que j’y repense... Mais il était bleu, et beaucoup plus petit...
- Effectivement, répond Emmet, il y a un œuf Draconic dans chaque Temple de Mezrâ, mais celui-ci est le plus gros qu’il m’ait été donné de voir...
- Que sont ces œufs exactement ? demande Cendres, intriguée...
- C’est le « exactement » qui pose problème, répond Emmet, un vague sourire sur les lèvres. La création de ces Oeufs se perd dans la légende, et il n’y a nul moyen de savoir quelle est la véracité de ces légendes... Je vais déposer ta requête auprès du Gardien des Mystères, Enfant, et ensuite, si ça t’intéresse, je te raconterais la légende des Oeufs Draconics.
- Volontiers !

Emmet s’éloigne par une porte latérale, laissant Cendres examiner prudemment l’artefact qu’elle a sous les yeux. Elle tourne autour, admirant sa forme parfaite et l’éclat sauvage des entrelacs rougeoyants. On dirait presque que l’Oeuf émet sa propre lumière... Lorsqu’Emmet revient, il trouve Cendres toujours en fascination devant l’Oeuf.

- Il m’est arrivé de passer des heures à le regarder, dit-il, compréhensif
- C’est vraiment un objet superbe, répond Cendres, s’arrachant un peu malgré elle à sa fascination.
- Le Gardien des Mystères te recevra dans quelques minutes, dit Emmet. Il semblait t’attendre...
- M’attendre ? Mais personne ne sait que je devais rejoindre Halos...
- Le Gardien des Mystères sait beaucoup de choses que personne d’autre ne sait, dit Emmet, énigmatique... Tu es toujours intéressée par cette légende ?
- Oui, bien sûr... De toute façon, on a quelques minutes devant nous, autant les occuper de manière intéressante !
- Comme je te le disais toute à l’heure, les légendes sur l’origine des Oeufs Draconics se perdent dans la nuit des temps. On raconte qu’avant même l’arrivée des Dieux Rhéaniens qui organisèrent le Chaos, les Dragons régnaient sur le Monde. Ces êtres étaient puissants et magiques, et ils terrorisaient les hommes et les autres races, les forçant à leur vouer des cultes sanglants. Une coalition de shamans puissant décida qu’il fallait se défaire de ce joug terrible. Ils étudièrent pendant fort longtemps, en secret. On raconte qu’il fallut quelques dizaines de générations avant qu’ils ne parviennent à contrôler une magie assez puissante pour contrer celle des Dragons. Cette magie, appelée dans les anciens textes « Magie de l’âme » repose sur l’usage des forces primordiales de l’univers. Elle est fort heureusement oubliée, car on raconte que les sortilèges qui la composaient étaient doués d’intelligence et d’une volonté propre !
Toujours est-il que les Mages de l’Âme se mirent en quête des différents Dragons et, au fil du temps, parvinrent à emprisonner leurs essences dans des œufs magiques, dont celui serait un représentant. Ce serait pour cette raison que les Dragons, bien que connus dans nos légendes, n’existent plus.

- Donc il y aurait dans cet oeuf un Dragon enfermé ? C’est incroyable ! s’exclame Cendres. Il y a une chose qui me chiffonne, toutefois... J’ai un peu étudié l’histoire des Baronnies Naïmides où j’ai vécu et... on raconte que la Baron Varnôn, un des bras droits du fondateur des Baronnies était un puissant guerrier pourfendeur de Dragons. D’après ta légende, il ne pourrait pas y a voir eu de Dragons à son époque...
- Tu sais comme moi que les légendes, si elles comportent souvent une part de vérité, sont loin d’être une narration objective de faits... Cela étant dit, s’il y avait vraiment eu des Dragons à une époque si proche, je pense que l’histoire en garderait des traces beaucoup plus évidentes. Savais-tu qu’au palais du Calife de Majarda il y a un squelette de Dragon qui a été retrouvé dans les steppes du Nord ? Il fait près de vingt-cinq mètres de long, et nous n’avons aucun moyen de savoir s’il s’agit d’un spécimen adulte... Par contre, il existe dans les montagnes des créatures que les ignorants appellent Dragons, mais qui sont de taille assez réduite par rapport ce que les véritables Dragons auraient été. Leur nom scientifique est Wyvernus Draconicus, des Vouivres. Il est fort possible que le Baron Varnôn aie été un pourfendeur de Vouivres... Mais, assez discuté, le Gardien des Mystères doit t’attendre !

En effet, quelques minutes plus tard, Cendres se voit invitée à rentrer dans une petite bibliothèque au cœur du Temple. Les murs à droite et à gauche de l’entrée sont couverts d’ouvrages de toutes sortes. « C’est Erasmus qui serait content », se dit Cendres... Sur le mur faisant face à la porte, une immense carte murale en relief présente l’ensemble du continent de Terkân, et sous cette carte, assis devant un bureau de bois laqué, se tient un homme d’une cinquantaine d’années, les cheveux grisonnants, et le visage mangé par des favoris fournis. Il se lève à l’arrivée de Cendres et la regarde droit dans les yeux, le regard clair. Cendres en est presque mal à l’aise tellement elle a l’habitude que les gens fuient son regard étrange. Elle n’en perd pas ses moyens toutefois et salue rituellement le Gardien des Mystères.

- Trève de salamalecs, dit celui d’une voix ferme. Cendres, tu es la bienvenue. Je suis Anzelmo, le Gardien des Mystères de ce Temple. Tu souhaites m’entretenir de choses graves, as-tu dit à Emmett ?
- Euh, oui... dit Cendres, un peu hésitante. Il y a plusieurs choses... Par où commencer... 
- Par le commencement, c’est généralement le mieux...
- Et bien... Vous savez sans doute que Sébaste, le Gardien des Secrets du Temple de Mezrâ à Naïm m’a chargé de me joindre à un groupe d’aventuriers dont l’un était atteint de Lycanthropie. C’était la raison officielle pour que je me joigne à eux, mais Sébaste m’a affirmé que la Lune Pourpre voyait en ces personnes une destinée importante pour l’avenir du continent, et souhaitait que la déesse soit au cœur de cette destinée par ma présence. 
- Je sais cela. 
- Je crois que ces aventuriers ont déjà découvert de nombreux secrets et nous sommes au cœur d’un complot dont nous ne comprenons pas encore bien tous les éléments mais qui pourrait s’avérer avoir une envergure importante... Toujours est-il que mes amis sommes actuellement à la recherche d’un esclave nain dont... Enfin, disons que c’est une personne importante pour l’avenir des royaumes nains. Au cours de la quête visant à le retrouver, nous avons été confrontés à diverses factions impliquées dans le réseau d’esclavagisme. Lorsque nous sommes arrivés à Razem, nous avons appris que le Temple de Mortis de Razem semblait avoir acheté des esclaves. 
- Je ne sache pas qu’il y a aie une Temple de Mortis à Razem, l’interrompt Anzelmo
- Justement, nous avons rendu visite à ce temple et, par divers signes, nous avons compris qu’il s’agissait d’une façade pour une culte bien plus sinistre... Lorsque nous avons exploré les lieux, nous avons été confronté à une coalition de prêtres et de mages qui vénèrent... Evancthe !
- Comment ! Evancthe ? ! s’exclame Anzelmo

« Voilà un mystère que la Gardien des Mystères ne connaissait pas », se dit Cendres avec ironie...

- Le doute n’est pas possible : non seulement les prêtres clamaient son nom en invoquant ses pouvoirs, mais nous avons trouvé ses symboles sacrés et une affreuse peinture le représentant devant le Donjon d’Argûnn. Et puis, son prêtre portait ceci autour du cou...

Cendres sort de sa besace le symbole répugnant qu’elle a trouvé autour du cou du prêtre affronté à Razem, tenant la chaîne à travers un chiffon pour éviter de la toucher... Anzelmo semble abasourdi. Il regarde le symbole longuement puis, relevant lentement la tête, dit d’une voix grave :

- Cendres, tu as bien fait de venir nous voir immédiatement. Les nouvelles que tu apportes sont graves. Si tu le permets, je vais convoquer Bredan, le Gardien des Arcanes du temple, parmi nous. Il faut qu’il soit informé de cette découverte au plus vite, et je souhaiterais qu’il puisse te poser toutes les questions qui lui semblent pertinentes.
- Bien sûr ! Nous servons tous la Lune Pourpre !

Quelques minutes après, Cendres et Anzelmo sont rejoints par un homme d’apparence assez jeune dont les traits trahissent du sang elfique. Il arbore des cheveux courts et son uniforme de la Garde Pourpre lui confère un air martial. 

- Bredan, je te présente Cendres, commence Anzelmo. Elle est membre de ton ordre et a des nouvelles à nous communiquer qui t’intéresseront. Mais avant de commencer, comment c’est passé votre intervention près de Marquette ?
- Bien, mais nous avons perdu un homme. Phalstène s’est sacrifié pour éliminer... la menace.

Le visage d’Anzelmo s’assombrit encore un peu...

- Décidément, cette journée commence fort mal. Bredan, j’ai bien peur que les nouvelles de Cendres ne soient pas plus réjouissantes... Cendres, si tu veux bien nous relater en détail votre exploration du Temple de Mortis...

Cendres entreprend donc de détailler la première visite au temple, l’effraction nocturne, le combat contre les adeptes d’Evancthe et la rapide exploration des lieux précédent leur fuite éventuelle. Elle prend son temps, essayant de n’omettre aucun détail. Lorsqu’elle termine finalement, un silence pesant s’installe, tandis que les deux hommes la regardent, l’air grave... C’est finalement Bredan qui reprend la parole : 

- Est-ce que vous avez emporté du Temple des objets, des livres, des parchemins ? Evancthe était un mage maléfique, nul doute que ses adorateurs pratiquent des magies dangereuses et interdites...
- Cendres m’a montré ce médaillon qu’elle a trouvé autour du cou du prêtre d’Evancthe, fait Anzelmo en tendant l’objet au Gardien des Arcanes.
- Comment ! s’exclame ce dernier. Le mage que nous avons vaincu près de Marquette en portait un identique ! ! !
- Etait-ce une elfe vêtue d’une cape ornée de motifs arachnéens ? demande alors Cendres.
- C’est cela ! Comment le sais-tu ?
- Elle faisait partie de nos adversaires dans le Temple d’Evancthe. C’est elle qui s’est enfuie à la fin du combat. Je crois que les autres l’ont appelé Arachne. Pour en revenir à votre question, Gardien, nous avons récupéré quelques ouvrages, effectivement, et un livre de sorts. Il y en avait un autre, mais il était protégé par une rune explosive qui a failli coûter la vie à mon ami Erasmus. Il ne subsistait rien du livre après l’explosion. Je pourrais venir vous présenter ces ouvrages si vous craignez qu’ils ne présentent un risque. 
- Ce serait sans doute pour le mieux, Cendres, dit Anzelmo. Y a-t’il autre chose dont tu souhaitais me parler ?
- Et bien, nous sommes à la recherche de ce réseau d’esclavagistes, comme je vous l’ai dit plus tôt, et nous savons qu’une caravane dirigée par un certain Zeld est arrivée à Halos il y a quelques semaines. Pour retrouver notre ami nain, nous devons retrouver ce Zeld. Avez-vous des recommandations à me faire sur la manière de procéder ?
- C’est un sujet difficile. Comme tu l’as peut-être déjà constaté, Milton Drac, le Seigneur des Mers qui règne actuellement est assez autoritaire et peu scrupuleux. Même si l’esclavagisme est officiellement interdit à Halos, il est de notoriété publique que depuis quelques mois, le port est devenu une plaque tournante du trafic des êtres vivants et qu’il se sert de ce trafic pour financer son extravagant projet de phare. Nous ne connaissons pas ces milieux, mais nul doute que la pègre locale trempe dans ces trafics. Peut-être en enquêtant auprès d’eux pourras-tu trouver plus d’informations... Mais sois méfiante, les caïds de Halos ne sont pas des tendres...
- Une dernière chose : avez-vous entendu parler du Duc Aveugle ?
- Le nom ne me dit rien. Bredan ?
- Moi non plus, mais si on en savait plus sur de qui ou de quoi il s’agit, nous pourrions faire des recherches plus ciblées... Nous te devons bien ça Cendres. N’hésite pas à venir nous interroger quand tu en sauras plus !
- Sur ce, je vais te demander de nous laisser, Cendres, dit Anzelmo. Nous devons réfléchir à tout ce que tu viens de nous apprendre. S’il te plait, n’oublies pas de nous apporter les livres que vous avez trouvés, que nous puissions les examiner... Et encore merci pour ces informations !

Cendres ressort donc de cette entrevue avec le Gardien des Mystères un peu angoissée, comprenant plus que jamais que ce sont de graves évènements qui se trament. Par contre, elle n’est pas beaucoup plus avancée sur le problème immédiat de retrouver Zeld. D’un pas décidé, elle repart vers l’Hostellerie du Dernier Recours, se disant que l’escapade de ses amis la veille au soir aura sans doute permis de retrouver la trace de Zeld...


----------



## Horacio

Echo! Echo!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Echo bis.

Echo bis.


----------



## Ancalagon

tous ensemble!

EEEEEEE....CHOOOOO!!!!


Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio

cccccchhhhhhhhoooooooooo
ccchhhhhoooooo
choooooo
oooooo

P.S. Ben, peux-tu me renvoyer le fichier?


----------



## Sammael99

J'ai bien peur qu'il faille attendre un peu, les gars ! Eric (Yjir) doit faire le conmpte-rendu de la longue séance d'il y a deux semaines, et Philippe (Cendres) doit faire le compte-rendu de la séance d'hier soir. A mon avis, le premier sera prêt au mieux au début de la semaine prochaine, et le suivant la semaine d'après...

Si j'ai du temps, je vais par contre m'atteler à la réécriture des premiers compte-rendus, histoire de les rendre un peu plus vivants et d'y rajouter des notes explicatives sur l'univers de jeu.

En attendant, je ne peux que vous recommander les excellentes Story Hour de Nemm (Out of the Frying Pan) à laquelle je piquerais bien quelques idées, et celle de Sepulchrave (Lady Despina's Virtue) qui me fait regretter de ne pas avoir mis en place un culte monothéiste sur Terkân... Les hérétiques et autres courants de pensée religieux, c'est quand même vachement fun...

Mais bon, trop tard pour les regrets ! A bientôt pour la suite de nos aventures, qui vont rapidement virer aquatiques !


----------



## Horacio

Echo!
OK!
Echo!
OK!


----------



## Gez

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *A bientôt pour la suite de nos aventures, qui vont rapidement virer aquatiques ! *




Allez-vous utilisez des règles précises (moi j'ai pris Seas of Blood, et c'est pas mal -- sauf que j'aime pas la formule de prix d'entretien des bateaux, trop simpliste et irréaliste) ?




> _Originally posted by Sammael99 _A mon avis, le premier sera prêt au mieux au début de la semaine prochaine, et le suivant la semaine d'après...[/B]





Et un *echooooo* (_echoooo, echooo, chooo, ooo_) d'avance pour la semaine prochaine, donc.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Echo!
> OK!
> Echo!
> OK! *




EchOK ?
ou 
Hé, coquet ?

Sammael99 : ben, comme d'hab', quoi, vivement la suite !


----------



## Sammael99

> Allez-vous utilisez des règles précises (moi j'ai pris Seas of Blood, et c'est pas mal -- sauf que j'aime pas la formule de prix d'entretien                         des bateaux, trop simpliste et irréaliste) ?




J'ai aussi acheté Seas of Blood pour l'occasion. Cela dit, le niveau de détail dont j'ai besoin ne va pas jusqu'au prix d'entretien des bateaux 

Je ne peux pas en dire plus pour l'instant !


----------



## Horacio

Je n'ai pas acheté  _Seas of Blood_, j'ai pris _Seafarer's Handbook_... et c'est vachement bon!


----------



## Gez

J'avais un peu hésité entre SoB et SFH. Finallement, comme les critiques disaient que le livre de Mongoose était mieux pour les combats navaux; et celui de FFG pour les aventures sous-marines; j'ai pris le premier. On a une campagne dans laquelle on joue de joyeux pirates ("_mer azur et sang écarlates, nous sommes de joyeux pirates !_" -- je suis fan de la BD _De Cape et de Croc_) et je me suis dit que les combats viendraient plus souvent que les interaction avec les tritons, sahuagins, et elfes des profondeurs.

Enfin... Depuis sont sortis également les _Carnets de Voyage_ d'Archipels (avec ses propres règles de bateaux, édités par Oriflam) et _Broadside_ de Living Imagination, toujours sur le même thème. Et il y en a d'autres (_Black Flag_, _Skull and Bones_, _Twin Crown_...). C'est un peu confus.

Les seuls reproches que j'ai à faire à SoB, à part l'entretien, sont tous très mineurs:

Sur la table des pressions, j'inverserais la position des frêles elfes et des solides gnomes (après tout, les nains peuvent supporter de plus grandes pressions que les humains, donc les gnomes peuvent supporter de plus grandes pressions que les halfelins).

Y'a un don qui permet de prendre 20 sur des jets d'Équilibre... Pour moi, c'est une simple faute de frappe et ça veux dire "prendre 10".

La classe de magicien-navigateur est restreintes aux magiciens (à cause du prérequis Spell Mastery). C'est cohérent avec le nom de la classe, mais c'est bien tout. Surtout quand le bouquin explique que les ensorceleurs sont plus fréquemment sur les mers que les magiciens.

Tout le reste, j'ai trouvé très bon. Les règles de combats ont l'air correctes, les sorts sont funs et appropriés, les bateaux sont assez chouettes et les templates de bateaux excellentes. Y'a que ma magote gnome qu'est un peu dégoutée du fait que créer un navire intelligent tip-top couterait 200 000 XPs...

Et pour le Seafarer's Handbook ?


----------



## Gez

On n'est pas à la semaine prochaine de la semaine dernière, là ?  Echo !


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> *On n'est pas à la semaine prochaine de la semaine dernière, là ?  Echo ! *




Tu en es sure? Je crois que on est a la semaine derniere de la semaine prochaine...


----------



## Gez

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Tu en es sûr ? Je crois que on est a la semaine dernière de la semaine prochaine...  *




Sûr ! Bon, c'est une question de point de vue. Si on se projette dans le futur, nous somme actuellement dans la semaine dernière de la prochaine; mais si l'on se référence au passé on est dans la prochaine de la dernière, et si on vit dans le présent on est dans les deux à la fois, ce qui est sans doute un peu bizarre.  


Et puis pour conclure toute cette merveilleuse philosophie, bump !
...bump...
...ump...

C'est affreux, quand il y a de l'écho à un bump, ça fait de la pub pour le nouveau parti de Chirac. Brr... J'en ai froid dans le dos. Dernière fois que j'utilise l'écho ici, sinon je vais me faire bannir -- pas de politique sur EN World !   

M'enfin écho quand même. Ou bump. Mais pas les deux à la fois.


----------



## Sammael99

Bon, bon...

Je ne maîtrise pas tout... Eric (Yjir) est très busy, il doit nous sortir le CR de l'avant dernière partie, ensuite Philippe a commencé celui de la dernière partie.

Désolé pour le retard...


----------



## Rousing Fox

On peut pas compter sur les joueurs pour ce genre de travail 
Je me souviens qu'un de mes MJ nous faisait faire le CR des parties au fur et à mesure, chacun son tour. Ca donnait des choses bizarres, des fois, chacun écrivant avec sa sensibilité et son point de vue. Parfois, ça faisait penser au jeu du cadavre exquis.
Mais ça ne fait rien, nous continuerons à parler à l'écho
...
cho
...
o...


----------



## Gez

o....


----------



## Sammael99

Salut !

On est encore là...

Juste un peu busy...

Pour le moment, nous avons de retard :

Le CR de l'enquête sur le trafiquant d'esclave Zeld, que Eric m'a promis pour la semaine prochaine,

Le CR de l'exploration du repaire de Sharquenoir (cherchez pas) par Philippe, promis quand il arrêtera de passer son temps à jouer à Dark Age of Camelot

Le CR de l'intrerlude aventuresque de Sküm joué hier soir avec Sküm et Loël, un moine du monastère de Taërion joué par Eric.

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé à réécrire les CR de la première saison en mode narratif plutôt qu'en mode télégraphique. Je posterais ça dans un nouveau thread lorsque j'aurais avancé un peu plus.

Je ne peux pas vous promettre de dates, mais il y aurait des updates bientôt, promis, quand mes joueurs auront assez de volonté pour quitter deux secondes leurs massivement multijoueurs pour apprécier une bonne vieille partie avec des humains autour d'une table


----------



## Horacio

eeeccchhhooooooooo!

Bon courage, Ben


----------



## Rousing Fox

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Je ne peux pas vous promettre de dates, mais il y aurait des updates bientôt, promis, quand mes joueurs auront assez de volonté pour quitter deux secondes leurs massivement multijoueurs pour apprécier une bonne vieille partie avec des humains autour d'une table  *



Débranche leurs ordinateurs 

Echoooooooooo....


----------



## Rousing Fox

Echo, coco ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Du nouveau... bientôt ?*

Eh oui, je suis aussi désolé que vous... Mes joueurs traversent tous plus ou moins des phases busy, si bien qu'on a au moins quatre updates de retard...

On m'a quasi promis pour cette semaine le premier de ceux-ci ; je sens que le deuxième va être long à venir ; le troisième et le quatrième sont en cours, et il y a un interlude aussi qui doit être en cours. 

Je posterais dès que ce sera dispo, de toute façon, vous le savez bien !!!

Benoit


----------



## Rousing Fox

Snif, mon petit casse-croûte, mon seul plaisir de la semaine qui disparaît temporairement. La semaine va être lonnnnnnnnnnnngue.
Bah, la suite n'en sera que meilleure


----------



## Ancalimon

*Pour rassurer tout le monde*

Ca y est, ça y est, j'ai fini mon compte-rendu, notre vénéré Maître ne va donc pas tarder à le poster. Comme vous le constaterez, je me suis permis de passer à la première personne (il s'agit du journal d'un Yjir vieilli et écrivant ses mémoires), alors que tous les récits que j'avais écrits jusqu'alors était à la troisième personne. Ca donne quelque chose de moins dialogué, de plus introverti sans doute, mais c'est la meilleure façon de vivre ce que le personnage a vraiment vécu.

Attendez-vous à une cascade de comptes-rendus dans les prochains jours, ils vont arriver en chaîne ... Restez fidèles, chers lecteurs.


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 14 : Zeld l'Esclavagiste*

(Extrait des Mémoires de Yjir Le Shaman - Traduit du Sylvain par Jilraën de la Nouvelle Université de Landis)

30 Merise 987

Je me réveillai ce matin-là fort troublé de nos aventures de la nuit précédente. Outre le fait que nous n'avions pas beaucoup avancé dans notre enquête, je jugeais a posteriori mon attitude et celle d'Erasmus peu reluisantes. Pour commencer, j'avais mortellement blessé un orc, qui certes s'était comporté de façon stupide, mais si la stupidité devait être punie de mort, le monde serait, je pense, bien dépeuplé. Pourquoi avais-je fait cela ? Etait-ce de la panique ? Non, je n'avais pas eu peur. Mon intention initiale avait été au contraire de les effrayer, eux, afin qu'ils retournent boire sans demander leur reste. Pourquoi ne m'étais-je pas tout simplement enfui à tire d'ailes, revêtant la forme majestueuse de l'aigle des montagnes, au vol si rapide ? En méditant dans les jardins de l'Hostellerie, je trouvai au fond de moi une réponse inquiétante : je n'avais pas fui parce qu'une fierté malsaine, issue du sentiment de puissance que j'éprouvais depuis la compréhension de mes pouvoirs druidiques de métamorphose animale, m'interdisait de laisser des orcs croire qu'ils avaient pu m'intimider au point de me faire déguerpir. Je devais me purger de ce sentiment d'orgueil naissant.

Et que dire d'Erasmus, qui avait frappé ce pauvre ivrogne ? Cette attitude ne procédait-elle pas aussi d'une illusion de supériorité et d'impunité, comme si nos pouvoirs grandissants et notre or faisaient de nous des êtres supérieurs ?

Fermant les yeux, les mains posées doucement dans l'herbe, j'essayai de retrouver en moi l'humilité que toute créature vivante doit ressentir au sein de la puissance et de l'immensité de la nature qui l'entoure. Et j'y parvins un peu.

Rassuré, plus serein, je retournai alors dans la partie du jardin où étaient servis les repas. Cendres était attablée devant une assiette de fruits. Heureux de revoir l'archère elfe, admirant le reflet du soleil matinal sur sa chevelure blonde et son teint pâle, je m'assis en face d'elle. Mais elle m'accueillit d'un regard froid, en indiquant d'un doigt accusateur le journal qu'elle lisait. C'était la première fois que je voyais un ouvrage d'imprimerie, et j'en fus fort surpris. Mais ma déconvenue fut plus grande encore, lorsque je découvris que l'un des articles mentionnait indirectement nos piteux exploits de la nuit : on y signalait la présence présumée d'un ours enragé dans Scorbeville, qui se serait d'après certains témoins transformé en aigle après avoir égorgé un paisible citoyen.

J'expliquai sobrement à l'elfe ce qui s'était passé, sans chercher à excuser nos actes. Mais je crois que mon ton disait assez ma culpabilité.

Lorsqu'Erasmus nous eut rejoints, Cendres avait un peu passé sa colère, et elle entreprit de nous raconter sa visite au Temple de Mezrâ. Le petit magicien, l'air encore embrumé de sommeil, l'écouta d'une oreille distraite en dévorant son petit-déjeuner. Mais, commençant à le connaître, je me doutais que la perspective de donner, même pour un simple examen, les livres qu'il avait trouvés dans la Crypte des adorateurs d'Evancthe ne lui souriait pas le moins du monde.

Nous décidâmes cependant de nous rendre au Temple. Le bâtiment était impressionnant. Je me demandais pourquoi la ville de Halos, plus encore que Naïm, semblait bâtie pour montrer la volonté de l'homme de dompter la nature, et pour affirmer sa supériorité autoproclamée sur le monde. Ces immeubles et ces avenues immenses, et par-dessus tout cette absurde tour construite par le Drac, ne servaient-ils pas à rien, sinon à jeter à la face du cosmos ce défi dérisoire ? Il me semble que l'humain, plus que les autres races pensantes, est sujet à cette folie, et encore aujourd'hui je regrette de ne pas être un elfe, par exemple, peuple dont la longévité (entre autres) le rend plus proche de la nature et de son rythme infiniment lent.

Nous fûmes reçus par Myriam, Scribe des Arcanes. Comme je le subodorais, Erasmus fit preuve de réticence avant d'accepter de confier aux prêtres ses livres. Mais il s'exécuta au bout du compte, après un entretien en tête-à-tête avec Myriam, pendant lequel, appris-je plus tard, il lui remit même un ouvrage tout à fait diabolique, dont il nous avait jusque là caché l'existence.

Erasmus était attiré, je crois, par les pouvoirs occultes interdits et les sortilèges dévastateurs. La magie naturelle et shamanique peut certes être utilisée à mauvais escient, car la nature porte aussi en elle la mort, la putrescence et la cruauté, mais je pense profondément que la magie des arcanes invite par essence ses utilisateurs à sombrer dans l'orgueil et l'excès de puissance, parce que c'est une magie qui vise à dominer et à contraindre la nature à ne plus être elle-même.

Sorti du Temple, le gnome se rendit à sa Guilde de Magie (il voulait, je crois, apprendre de nouveaux sortilèges), tandis que Cendres et moi allâmes au Marché du Bord de Mer pour quelques emplettes. Je vendis mon bâton tribal, non sans quelques regrets, mais depuis que je possédais le bâton du moine Leram, il ne me servait plus à rien et avait tendance à m'encombrer. L'archère elfe fit l'acquisition de flèches magnifiques, que même les guerriers des Grands Aigles aurait admirées grandement.

Pendant le repas de la mi-journée, que nous prîmes à l'Hostellerie, nous décidâmes de poursuivre notre enquête au Club du Négoce. Où, ailleurs que dans cet antre de l'argent roi, aurions-nous pu glaner des renseignements sur le commerce des esclaves, hautement lucratif ? Il y avait fort à parier que les "marchands" de Halos, opportunistes et peu moraux, s'intéressaient beaucoup à ce trafic d'autant plus que le Drac l'encourageait pour financer ses projets mégalomaniaques.

Si la possibilité pour Erasmus de devenir invisible en faisait le parfait espion, il nous fallait cependant trouver un moyen pour entrer dans le siège du Club. J'acceptai, non sans réticence, de me grimer en "riche négociant". La ruse est une vertu pour le chasseur, et ce type de subterfuge ne me gêne pas, mais ma connaissance limitée de l'Impérial me faisait craindre un manque de subtilité dans mes dialogues. Cendres et Erasmus se firent rassurants, et je finis par céder.

En début d'après-midi, je me présentai donc à la porte du Club. Cendres, à mes côtés, s'étant débarrassée de sa tenue de garde de Mezrâ, personnifiait mon escorte personnelle. Erasmus, bien sûr, s'était rendu invisible. Je frappai, et un portier en livrée de velours vint ouvrir ; il me considéra de haut en bas, favorablement impressionné par mes riches vêtements mais un peu rebuté par mes tatouages et mes tresses. Comme prévu, quelques mots sur l'objet de ma visite et un généreux pourboire vinrent à bout de ses hésitations : il alla chercher le Président du Club, un elfe du nom de Millant Lefebvre (à en juger par le choix de son pseudonyme, ce personnage s'était vraiment intégré à la société humaine).

Il nous conduisit dans son bureau, une pièce magnifique selon les standards de ce type d'homme, où j'entrepris de présenter ma motivation pour rejoindre le club, en tant que négociant ayant fait fortune en vendant des produits d'artisanat de sa tribu d'origine. Apparemment, je fus convaincant, même si, en mon for intérieur, je ne pouvais m'empêcher d'imaginer le ridicule du personnage que j'incarnais. A ma connaissance, aucun membre des tribus des Rudes Plaines n'aurait pu concevoir l'idée saugrenue de commercer avec la civilisation des hommes au point de se couper de ses racines, et encore moins de devenir riche grâce à cette activité.

Erasmus, lui, s'était pendant ce temps-là rendu dans la salle commune du club, où des hommes vieux et gras digéraient leur déjeuner plantureux en tirant sur des cigares et en buvant des eaux-de-vie (Note du traducteur : l'auteur emploie le mot sylvain "holiën-abentar" qui signifie littéralement "poison brûlant", et qui est une façon péjorative de désigner l'alcool). Le compte-rendu qu'il nous fit des conversations montra que nous avions visé juste.

Un certain Maître Bambarde, un marchand grassouillet avec une barbiche, mentionna en effet à ses pairs qu'il ne travaillait plus avec Zeld, mais que ce dernier aurait été vu en ville dernièrement. Sur la base de cette simple allusion, Erasmus décida de suivre le petit homme lorsque ce dernier quitta le club. Alors que Cendres et moi rentrions à l'Hostellerie du Dernier Ressort, le gnome se lança dans sa filature.

Alors que Maître Bambarde, après une courte marche dans le District Marchand, s'apprêtait à entrer dans son hôtel particulier, Erasmus usa de sa magie pour s'assurer de ses bonnes grâces et, se faisant passer pour une ancienne connaissance perdue de vue, parvint à se faire inviter pour prendre un verre dans le salon privé du négociant.

Contrairement à moi, notre compagnon gnome savait y faire pour mener les conversations dans la bonne direction. En peu de temps, il apprit que Zeld était vu comme un type louche, aujourd'hui forcé de se terrer dans quelque cachette avec des gardes du corps. Sa famille l'avait rejeté : sa mère, la vieille Clozet, après avoir perdu son mari en mer six ans auparavant, était aujourd'hui dirigeante d'une ligue de vertu et refusait de parler à son fils. En outre, un parrain d’une guilde de malfrats locale, un certain Finn, avait des raisons de vouloir la tête de Zeld, et déployait ses réseaux pour localiser son ancien associé.

Le reste du dialogue se révéla sans grand intérêt. Maître Bambarde se plaignit du nouveau Drac, dont la folie mégalomaniaque vidait les caisses de la ville, et finissait par semer l'anarchie, chacun devant veiller à sa propre protection puisque la milice n'avait plus les moyens de faire son travail.

Erasmus nous raconta tout cela une fois de retour à l'Hostellerie, très satisfait des renseignements qu'il avait obtenus par ruse. Après les félicitations qui s'imposaient, nous nous concertâmes pour décider de la suite de notre enquête. Rapidement, l'idée d'interroger de façon musclée un garde du port (en partant du principe qu'ils étaient tous corrompus et savaient à quels bateaux ils étaient censés ne pas s'intéresser de trop près) fut écartée au profit d'une autre, plus compliquée mais potentiellement plus profitable : nous allier avec ce Finn, et lui proposer un marché simple. Son réseau d'informateurs localiserait Zeld, et nous nous chargerions de le lui ramener en assumant tous les risques nécessaires.

Je ne sais si cette obligation qu'ont les shamans des Rudes Plaines de découvrir le "monde extérieur" a réellement pour but l'accomplissement d'un exploit légendaire. Il me semble qu'il ne s'agit que d'un prétexte, et que le véritable objectif est la découverte des méfaits du mode de vie "civilisé", et de ses pire travers. Pour ma part, après avoir fréquenté le Quartier des Plaisirs de Razem, puis Scorbeville, je ne pus m'empêcher de soupirer intérieurement à l'idée de devoir, une fois de plus, orienter nos recherches du côté d'un chef de la pègre locale. Je me persuadai que les esprits de la Nature orientaient ainsi ma vie parce qu'ils estimaient, à leur façon instinctive, que mon initiation passait par des plongées répétées dans ce que l'humanité avait de plus vil, et que j'en ressortirais plus sage.

Laissant de côté mes réticences, je proposai à mes deux compagnons que nous sillonnions les tavernes du District Est, en laissant partout le message que nous voulions entrer en contact avec Finn. Ainsi, pensais-je, sa curiosité finirait tôt ou tard par être titillée, et il ferait le nécessaire pour savoir pourquoi nous nous intéressions à sa personne. Je n'imaginais pas à quel point j'avais raison…

Nous nous séparâmes. Chacun de notre côté, nous allâmes de tripot en auberge, insinuant partout que nous cherchions Finn, pour lui proposer un marché. Peu diplomates, Cendres et moi-même fûmes bien vite repérés. Dès le troisième établissement, on nous fit absorber à notre insu un narcotique, et nous perdîmes connaissance avant d'avoir compris ce qui nous arrivait. Il faut dire que, sans subtilité aucune, nous expliquions à qui voulait l'entendre que nous recherchions un chef de la mafia urbaine nommé Finn ; je comprends aujourd'hui à quel point nous compromettions sa façade en agissant de la sorte. Nous fûmes chanceux de ne pas être tout bonnement assassinés !

Erasmus, bien sûr, avait opté pour une approche plus en délicatesse. Ainsi put-il apprendre que Finn était le Président de l'Association pour l'Entraide des Halfelins. Mais alors qu'il s'apprêtait à s'y rendre, Korg, son corbeau au caractère caustique, vint le prévenir que Cendres s'était fait enlever sous ses yeux, après s'être effondrée de façon inexplicable en pleine rue. Plein d'appréhension, il pressa le pas et se trouva bientôt devant la porte du siège de la communauté qu'il recherchait.

Malgré son insistance, on ne l'autorisa pas à rencontrer Finn lui-même, mais il obtint de pouvoir s'adresser à Orm Feuillerouge, apparemment le numéro deux de l'association. Avec méfiance, il pénétra dans le bureau d'un halfelin richement habillé. La conversation s'engagea ; le récit qu'en fit Erasmus après-coup resta plutôt flou sur les raisons qui firent mal tourner cette entrevue. Je soupçonne que l'amour-propre de mon compagnon de route l'empêcha de nous avouer que l'un de ses subterfuges avait été percé à jour. Quoi qu'il en fût, on le fit prisonnier pour l'emmener, inconscient, là où Cendres et moi-même étions séquestrés.

Réveillés sans ménagement avec de l'eau froide, nous reprîmes connaissance devant le bureau d'un autre halfelin qui nous regardait d'un air narquois. Finn en personne : au bout du compte, notre recherche s'était révélée fructueuse en à peine quelques heures. Cependant, nous n'en menions pas large, les mains ligotées derrière le dos, avec un fort mal de tête ; Erasmus était même baillonné.

Devant l'extrême précarité de notre situation, nous décidâmes de jouer cartes sur table. Nous recherchions Zeld, dis-je, parce qu'il détenait un renseignement important pour nous. Finn, lui, souhaitait se débarrasser de son ancien acolyte. Un accord pouvait certainement être trouvé, dès lors que Cendres, Erasmus et moi-même acceptions de prendre tous les risques de l'opération. Le halfelin, pour sa part, se contenterait de nous dire où trouver l'esclavagiste, et n'aurait plus qu'à attendre notre retour.

Les termes de ce marché étant tout à son avantage, Finn ne se fit en effet pas prier. Il savait déjà où se trouvait Zeld : une taverne de Scorbeville appelée la Fosse aux Sharques. Il resta vague sur les raisons qui l'avaient poussé à ne pas tenter l'enlèvement lui-même, mais il nous fit comprendre que l'opération n'était certes pas sans risque. En revanche, il insista particulièrement sur un point : il lui fallait l'homme vivant. Lorsque nous l'aurions à notre merci, nous devions le conduire au Chien de l'Enfer, une taverne juste en face du siège de l'Association de l'Entraide des Halfelins.

Une fois ce marché conclu, nous rentrâmes à l'Hostellerie, un peu étonnés, je dois dire, de nous en tirer à si bon compte. Nous nous sentîmes même suffisamment d'attaque pour revêtir de nouveau nos habits de luxe, et nous rendre "Chez Maurice", restaurant huppé où nous étions censés retrouver ce soir-là Arnûl, le Maître Maçon du chantier du phare d'Halos.

Nourriture raffinée, hypocrisie, quatuor à cordes, conversation forcée et ambiance feutrée composèrent notre soirée. Cendres, naturellement renfermée et de toute façon incapable de masquer son agacement, resta coite tout le dîner. Comme souvent, je me sentis proche d'elle dans sa façon de percevoir le monde et d'y réagir, ce qui ne m'empêcha pas d'admirer la façon dont Erasmus excellait dans l'art du dialogue superficiel.

Après avoir discuté de la stratégie à suivre, nous nous couchâmes assez tardivement. Décision fut prise de nous préparer soigneusement toute la journée du lendemain, et de ne frapper que le soir venu.

31 Merise 987

Encore aujourd'hui, je ne puis m'empêcher de penser que mes compagnons et moi-même formions un groupe très disparate, mais merveilleusement complémentaire. A la volubilité et l'humour d'Erasmus répondait mon parlé abrupt et ma rudesse de barbare, ainsi que le caractère renfermé et peu enclin au rire de Cendres. Le gnome était un puits de science, une encyclopédie ambulante ; j'étais une sorte de roc rugueux, ignare, à la sagesse simple et tribale ; Cendres avait l'esprit pratique, préférant l'action aux palabres, une attitude sans doute héritée de sa formation de type militaire. Ils m'ont tous les deux beaucoup apporté, à leur façon, et je ne repense jamais sans nostalgie au sourire malicieux du gnome lorsqu'il plaisantait sur mon manque d'aisance sociale, ou au regard triste et mystérieux de l'elfe, évocateur de son passé tragique et de ses souffrances, qui invitait et à la fois écartait le sentiment de pitié. Ils me manquent, tous les deux.

Ce jour-là, notre trio montra sa capacité à réussir même devant une situation très imprévue. Ce jour-là, la magie de notre différence et de notre complémentarité se révéla éclatante.

Une fois mes méditations matinales terminées, je ne fis pas grand-chose de la journée, à part accompagner Cendres pour une promenade en ville, et une courte escapade vers la forêt pour retrouver Œil-de-Nuit, mon ami animal. Il avait l'air heureux, même si plusieurs vilaines blessures montrait qu'il n'était pas le seul prédateur de la région. Je le soignai du mieux que je pus, rassuré de lire dans son regard que ce n'était pas grave, qu'il se débrouillait bien, que ces jours de liberté dans la nature lui plaisaient. Erasmus, lui, passa la journée entière dans sa chambre, à déchiffrer quelque parchemin acquis la veille à la Guilde de Magie. Comment l'on peut délibérément choisir de se priver, du matin jusqu'au soir, de la lumière du soleil me semble encore l'une des choses les plus inexplicables du monde.

Le soir venu, armés et prêts à tout, nous nous rendîmes à la Fosse aux Sharques. Nous nous attendions à une taverne au cœur de Scorbeville, bourrée de monde, dans laquelle nous aurions eu à mettre hors d'état de nuire, dans la plus grande discrétion, les gardes du corps de Zeld, avant de forcer l'esclavagiste à nous suivre sans faire d'esclandre. Nous avions même répété la scène plusieurs fois.

Nous fûmes donc pris totalement au dépourvu lorsque nous découvrîmes l'établissement : une bicoque branlante, plongée dans le silence, construite au bout d'un ponton au bois pourri. Nous nous en approchâmes avec précaution, puis entrâmes. Nouvelle surprise : Zeld était bien là, seul client de la taverne, saoul comme un marin, mais entouré de deux personnages étranges. Vêtus, comme les moines, d'une simple robe de bure, le visage plongé dans l'obscurité de leur capuche rabattue, ces créatures se tenaient, immobiles et vigilantes, de chaque côté de l'esclavagiste, qui avait visiblement ce soir décidé de noyer ses soucis dans le rhum.

La taverne elle-même était en piteux état. Le sol était tellement pourri qu'il s'était effondré à un endroit, formant un grand trou, non loin de la table ou Zeld était assis. On pouvait y voir les vagues en contrebas. 

Aussitôt qu'il nous vit, le barman disparut derrière son comptoir et ne reparut plus. Ignorant les propos incohérents de Zeld, nous observions silencieusement les deux hommes en robe, qui nous observaient en retour.

Je m'approchai lentement, muscles tendus. Tout d'abord, il ne se passa rien. Puis, sans doute, je franchis une sorte de limite invisible, et alors en un instant le combat fit rage avec fureur. Les deux créatures dégainèrent deux épées larges et recourbées, une dans chaque main.

La dernière chose que je vis, avant d'être frappé de cécité, fut l'un des gardes du corps tendant vers moi un doigt déformé, en poussant un cri étrange ressemblant quelque peu à une éructation. Totalement désarçonné, j'ignorai si mes deux compagnons avaient été victimes du même sortilège, et dans le doute, je choisis de combattre. Par chance, j'avais appris, pendant mon adolescence, à chasser dans l'obscurité la plus totale, et à localiser ma proie à l'oreille et à la perception des déplacements de l'air sur mes mains et mon visage. J'étais aveuglé, handicapé, certes, mais je n'en restais pas moins un adversaire avec lequel il faudrait compter.

La seconde suivante, alors que je déployais tous mes sens pour compenser cet ensorcellement de cécité, je fus abasourdi par une déflagration rugissante accompagnée d'une forte odeur qui me rappela celle des plaines pendant l'orage, et un souffle d'air chargé d'électricité m'enveloppa. Erasmus venait de déchaîner sa magie, sans que je pus en déterminer le résultat, bien que le cri étonné du gnome me fit deviner que le sort n'avait pas eu les effets escomptés. J'entendis Cendres en appeler à la déesse Mezrâ, et se jeter dans la bataille.

Un mouvement devant moi ! Par pur réflexe, je reculai brutalement la tête en arrière et sentis plus qu'entendis une lame me passer tout près du visage. Je tendis à l'aveugle mon bâton, et par miracle, parvins à bloquer le deuxième cimeterre. Mais en venant m'attaquer, mon adversaire avait commis une erreur : je me souvenais de la disposition des lieux, et savais que, à un mètre ou deux derrière lui, se trouvait le trou dans le sol. Sans réfléchir plus avant, je me ruai dans sa direction, bâton le premier. Un assaut sans subtilité aucune mais d'une efficacité impressionnante : je bousculai mon assaillant en pleine face et le projetai dans le même mouvement en arrière. Une grande éclaboussure accompagna sa chute dans le trou. Je fis volte-face, mais ne pus déterminer comment le reste du combat se poursuivait. "Achève-le ! Achève-le" ! disait Erasmus, et je supposai que c'était plutôt bon signe.

Bientôt, je compris que mes deux compagnons avait la situation bien en main. J'entendais Zeld les supplier de ne rien lui faire, de ne pas l'amener à Finn, qu'il ferait n'importe quoi pour éviter cela. Erasmus faisait la sourde oreille, tout en essayant de lui soutirer des informations. Cendres se tenait silencieuse, lorsque soudain elle poussa un petit cri de dégoût. Alors que je lui demandai ce qui se passait, elle m'expliqua qu'elle venait de découvrir le visage de la créature encapuchonnée, et que ses yeux étaient cousus avec un fil grossier. Je fus content de ne pas avoir à contempler la scène.

Il devint clair que nous ne tirerions pas grand-chose de Zeld lui-même sans aide. Nous décidâmes de nous rendre au Chien de l'Enfer. Toujours aveugle, je me fis guider par l'elfe à travers les rues de la ville. Je percevais Halos à travers mes sens. La froideur et l'humidité de l'air ; la forte odeur du port, mêlée à l'infime fragrance boisée portée par la brise venant de l'intérieur de l'île ; le bruit du ressac contre les pontons ; le goût salé de l'air sur mes lèvres. Absorbé par ces sensations, je me désintéressai des protestations et des suppliques de notre prisonnier.

Nous arrivâmes à la taverne où nous attendais Finn. La porte était fermée, et ne s'ouvrit que lorsque nous expliquâmes quelle était notre affaire. L'on nous fit entrer, et l'on referma soigneusement la porte derrière nous.

Au cri de désespoir que poussa Zeld, je compris que Finn était présent. D'ailleurs, il prit la parole pour nous faire part de sa satisfaction. Pour nous remercier, il nous aida quelque peu à conduire notre interrogatoire, et nous apprîmes beaucoup, sans trop d'efforts.

Zeld nous révéla qu'il avait été recruté voilà un an environ, ainsi que trois autres personnes, par une femme pirate nommée Lareezza. Celle-ci leur donna pour instructions de lui rapporter des esclaves robustes, pouvant travailler dans des mines. Elle avait établi son repaire dans la Caverne du Sharquenoir, surnom d'un ancien pirate. Pour les aider dans cette entreprise, elle avait confié à chacun deux gardes du corps aux yeux cousus, créatures terribles mais dévouées, aux pouvoirs maléfiques très dissuasifs.

Zeld s'était donc employé depuis un an à la satisfaire, non sans succès. Encore récemment, il avait livré à Lareezza un nouveau groupe d’esclaves dont Umar, d'après notre description, pourrait bien faire partie.

Après cette confession, Finn nous suggéra d'aller parler à Myeste, une très vieille femme ayant, dans sa jeunesse, fait partie de l'équipage de Sharquenoir : elle pourrait sûrement nous dire où trouver son ancien repaire, et ce qu'on pourrait y trouver. Le remerciant pour ce conseil gratuit, nous prîmes congé du halfelin, abandonnant à son triste sort l'esclavagiste.

Nous étions en pleine nuit, mais je n'avais nullement l'intention d'attendre le matin pour tenter de me débarrasser de ma cécité maléfique. Je convainquis mes compagnons de me conduire au temple de Mezrâ, où les prêtres pourraient sans doute faire quelque chose pour moi.

Un certain Emmet nous accueillit. Cendres entreprit de lui raconter en détails ce que nous venions de vivre. Le prêtre se montra très intéressé, et promis de se renseigner sur la nature de ces étranges moines aux yeux cousus. Il assura Erasmus que l'examen des ouvrages qu'il leur avait remis avançait. Enfin, il ordonna qu'on me désenvoûte, ce qui fut fait avec, il me semble, une relative simplicité. Je dois parfois admettre que le pouvoir venu des divinités des hommes est assez étonnant.

Nous pouvions rentrer à l'Hostellerie. La journée de demain serait chargée.


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Pour rassurer tout le monde*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *
> Attendez-vous à une cascade de comptes-rendus dans les prochains jours, ils vont arriver en chaîne ... Restez fidèles, chers lecteurs. *




Malheureusement, Eric a tort...

En effet, si certains CRs postérieurs à celui-ci sont rédigés et entre mes mains, celui qui suit immédiatement l'épisode 14, à l'exception d'une courte introduction, n'est pas rédigé et le sera pendant les vacances de l'auteur, donc sans doute pas avant mi-août...

En attendant, je pourrais tout de même poster l'aventure vécue par Sküm lors de son séjour au monastère...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Chouette, mon casse-croûte est de rerour ! 

Bô, le résumé, Ancalimon. Décidément, j'aime bien ce druide. En fait, je crois bien que j'aime bien cette aventure !


----------



## Gez

Puisque Horacio est en vacance, je me dévoue pour faire un petit bump.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Echo ????????


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 14bis : Préparatifs*

- Moi ne rien y voir ! s’exclame Yjir alors que ses compagnons le guident à travers les rues animées de Halos nocturne. Vous devoir trouver moyen pour me guérir ! Moi pas toujours avoir chance ! Si homme cousu avoir bougé, moi finir dans la Fosse aux Sharques !
- Calme-toi Yjir, on va trouver une solution, répond Cendres d’un air soucieux. Ca qui m’inquiète plus, c’est ces types… Non seulement ils y voient comme en plein jour malgré leurs yeux cousus, mais en plus ils peuvent nous aveugler, et la magie d’Erasmus semble ne pas les affecter…
- C’est à relativiser, ça, quand même, répond Erasmus, piqué au vif. Certes, j’ai invoqué la foudre sans succès, ce qui est du gaspillage de bonne énergie magique, si vous voulez mon avis. Mais c’est quand même moi qui l’ai paralysé, le bonhomme… Enfin, celui qui n’a pas fini en nourriture pour poisson.
- Tu es bien sûr de toi, dit Cendres en jetant un regard inquiet derrière elle. En tous cas, allons au Temple de Mezrâ, je suis sûre qu’ils sauront quoi faire. 

Malgré leur irruption Nocturne, le Temple leur est ouvert. Emmet, le scribe de garde écoute leur récit et, comprenant que le mal d'Yjir est sans doute trop puissant pour lui, il va alerter Bredan, le Gardien des Mystères qui vient donc les assister. Une fois les circonstances de la rencontre et du combat décrit, Bredan demande à Yjir de lui décrire son aveuglement :

- Ca être comme si moi enfermé dans profonde trappe où lumière du jour pas parvenir. Moi sentir que yeux ouverts, mais autour de moi, obscurité…

Bredan réfléchit quelques instants puis entonne une incantation. Après quelques instants, Yjir sent que deux volontés, deux puissances s’affrontent autour de lui. Finalement, comme si l’on déchirait un voile devant ses yeux, une lumière aveuglante l’éblouit…

- Moi remercier toi Bredan !
- Remercie plutôt la déesse, répond celui-ci
- Toi avoir raison. Moi faire offrande de 50 barons d’or !

Bredan regarde tour à tour les trois compagnons puis dit :

- La puissance qui a alimenté cette malédiction ophtalmique n’est pas négligeable. Je ne vous cache pas que ça m’inquiète un peu… Pouvez-vous me décrire de nouveau vos adversaires, sans omettre de détails ?

Et nos amis de reprendre le récit depuis le début, en relatant aussi leur soupçon de lien avec le « Duc Aveugle », la rencontre avec Morgrissa et même leurs suspicions à l’égard du Baron Van Dorn qui, d’après Erasmus, est certainement le fameux « V.D. ». Bredan fronce les sourcils et promet de travailler avec quelques scribes pour tenter de trouver plus d’informations sur ces sujets.

Pris par la discussion et malgré l’heure tardive, nos amis en profitent pour aborder d’autres sujets qui leur tiennent à cœur : 

- Bredan, dit Cendres d’un air grave, qu’allez-vous faire concernant le culte d’Evancthe ?

La question de Cendres laisse place à un silence pesant. Bredan regarde l’elfe puis, d’une voix grave, prend la parole. 

- Ce que vous avez découvert dans le Temple de Mortis à Halos est préoccupant. La lecture des notes du mage Yrgûl qu’Erasmus nous a remises sur la vie d’Evancthe est édifiante… et inquiétante… Nous aurions pu croire que le sanctuaire que vous avez découvert était isolé, mais la lecture de ces notes laisse sous-entendre un véritable réseau, qui n’est sans doute pas considérable en nombre de membres, mais qui contribue à la diffusion de magies interdites, ce que nous ne saurions tolérer. Alors, qu’allons nous faire ? Tout d’abord nous allons aborder le sujet entre Gardiens des Arcanes des différents temples pour définir une marche à suivre. Parallèlement, je vais envoyer quelques Gardemages à Halos pour qu’ils enquêtent sur le culte et tentent de trouver des pistes sur d’autres antennes. A ce stade, il m’est difficile de vous en dire plus…

- Bredan, puis-je vous poser une autre question ? demande Erasmus.
- Bien sur Erasmus. Je t’écoute… 
- Sur la fresque que nous avons vue dans le sanctuaire d’Evancthe, on voyait le Mage portant autour du cou un énorme Rubis. Est-ce qu’à votre connaissance il y a un lien entre ce Rubis et l’appellation de Prince Rubis du monarque des Baronnies Naïmides ?
- Effectivement, oui. Le premier Prince Rubis, Tirnag’aël, était un chef guerrier barbare qui a fui avec son peuple sous la persécution des armées diaboliques de Glass. Après quelques années de harcèlement, il est parvenu à vaincre ces armées et à les mettre en déroute. On raconte que ce retournement a pu s’effectuer grâce à un puissant artefact, un collier serti d’un énorme Rubis. Quelques écrits fragmentaires de cette période laissent entendre que Tirnag’aël aurait trouvé ou acquis ce collier dans le Donjon d’Argûnn. En outre, il est avéré de par les chroniques de l’historien Melchis qu'à la fin de sa vie Tirnag’aël est retourné dans le donjon d'Argûnn et en est ressorti sans l'artefact en question. Il n’y a pas d’explication dans les écrits, que des spéculations. Tirnag’aël avait-il conclu un pacte avec quelque créature du Donjon ? C’est une possibilité, d’autant qu’on imagine mal que le Rubis, s’il est bien l’artefact puissant que l’on dit, ait été facile à obtenir… Mais, vous avez des raisons particulières de vous intéresser au Rubis ?
- Oui, répond Yjir d’un ton solennel…

Et le druide d’entreprendre le récit de la réapparition du Rubis lors de la partie de Rouste à Serdel ainsi que la probable implication de la Grise Guilde dans son extraction du Donjon. Soucieux, Bredan ne dit plus rien.

Brisant le silence pesant, Cendres demande à Bredan si le Temple peut les assister pour une expédition au repaire de Sharquenoir pour défaire Lareeza. Bredan réfléchit quelques instants avant de répondre à l’elfe. « Comme tu le sais, Cendres, le culte s’implique peu dans les affaires temporelles. Pour juste que soit votre cause, je ne pense pas pouvoir vous proposer d’assistance directe. Ce que je peux faire, peut-être, c’est vous prêter quelques objets qui puissent vous aider… Revenez avant votre expédition, que nous en reparlions. »

Alors que nos amis prennent leur congé, Bredan interpelle Erasmus : « Pourrais-je vous voir en privé concernant les ouvrages que vous nous avez confiés ? » Erasmus le suit dans une pièce annexe où ils retrouvent la scribe Myriam. Celle ci rend à Erasmus les ouvrages qu'il a déposés… sauf un : 

- Erasmus, nous ne pouvons pas vous rendre les « Rituels Nécromantiques »… Ce livre est écrit en langage abyssal, et son contenu est proprement abominable… Nous n’avons pu traduire que quelques fragments, mais cela nous suffit pour comprendre la teneur générale de son contenu… Il comporte nombre de formules mineures d'animation et de communication avec les morts… mais surtout, il comporte un rituel, semble-t’il incomplet, qui permettrait de prolonger la vie au-delà de la mort… Vous comprendrez sans peine que nous ne pouvons laisser une tel ouvrage en circulation… Nous proposons de vous en dédommager pour une valeur de 5.000 dracs d’or. Toutefois, si vous êtes intéressés, nous pouvons vous proposer en contrepartie un accès à la bibliothèque des sorts licites du Temple… 
- D’autre part, reprend Bredan, nous souhaiterions vous racheter, si vous en êtes d’accord, les notes d’Yrgûl concernant la vie et la légende d’Evancthe. Nous sommes disposés à vous en proposer 500 dracs d’or.

Après quelques négociations sur l’accès privilégié à des sortilèges pour Erasmus, tout le monde se met d’accord. Alors qu’il ressort de la pièce pour retrouver ses amis, Erasmus repense à ce fabuleux ouvrage qu'il a tenu quelques jours entre ses mains… Prolonger sa vie après la mort, perspective intéressante… « Bah, de toute façon il était incomplet ! » se console le gnome.

Après avoir récupéré de leur nuit écourtée, nos amis, ne souhaitant pas perdre de temps, décident de suivre le tuyau de Finn et se rendent à l'auberge de la Mouette Noire pour rencontrer la vieille Myeste qui aurait fait partie d’un des équipages de Sharquenoir, il y a plusieurs dizaines d’années.

Nos amis se rendent donc sur les docks et trouvent sans peine une taverne dont l’enseigne présente clairement un corbeau, malgré le nom approximativement orthographié de ‘Mouete Noir’.

- C’est pas une mouette ! s’exclame Korg alors que son maître franchit la porte.
- Tais-toi, volatile envahissant ! répond Erasmus, encore mal réveillé de sa courte nuit.
- Je ne me tairais pas ! On peut être corbeau et avoir sa fierté ! répond le familier.

De derrière le bar émerge un homme âgé, un corbeau sur l’épaule. Etonné et amusé de voir Erasmus et Korg, il demande à nos amis ce qu’ils désirent boire en cette belle matinée.

- Quatre bières, demande Cendres, et pouvez-vous nous dire où se trouverait une certaine Myeste qui semble-t’il fréquente votre établissement ?
- Là-bas dans le coin, répond le tenancier. Ne lui en voulez pas, elle est déjà torchée à cette heure matutinale…

Effectivement, dans un des coins de la taverne, devant une fenêtre permettant d’admirer l’activité intense du port en début de matinée, une vieille femme présentant des traces de sang elfique est en train de consciencieusement sombrer dans l’ivresse…

- Bonjour Myeste, dit Yjir d’une voix grave en tendant une choppe à la femme.
- Bonjour, chevelu, répond l’ivrogne d’une voix chancelante.
- Myeste, nous apprendre que toi ancienne partenaire de pirate Sharquenoir. Nous avoir besoin nous rendre dans repaire Sharquenoir. Toi pouvoir nous indiquer ?
- Ha, encore des chasseurs de trésor, s’exclame-t’elle.. C’est sur l’île de Babord, tous les pêcheurs sauront vous y amener, z’avez pas besoin de moi. Ils vous demanderont un surplus d’or à cause du fantôme, mais y vous amèneront là-bas quand même !
- Fantôme, demande Yjir d’un air inquiet.
- L’esprit de Sharquenoir… Il veille sur son trésor. Il tue ceux qui s’y intéressent de trop près… Vous le trouverez pas, pas plus que tous les autres avant vous, mais vous y laisserez peut-être des plumes…
- Nous pas intéressés par trésor. Nous avoir besoin retrouver personnes ayant élu domicile là-bas. Est-ce que toi pouvoir nous faire croquis des lieux ?
- Ca me rapporte quoi ?

Yjir lui glisse quelques pièces d’or dans un morceau de parchemin. « Merci mon prince ! » s’exclame la femme, arborant un large sourire édenté. Elle dessine d’une main malhabile le plan d’un complexe de trois cavernes partiellement immergées.

- Si moi donner à toi importante somme, est-ce que toi promettre que toi tout nous dire sur cavernes ? demande Yjir, soupçonneux
- Ca dépend de l’importance d’ « important » !, répond la vieille femme.
- Si moi donner toi 25 dracs d’or ?

Les yeux de Myeste s’illuminent. Elle reprend la plume et rajoute au plan un passage qui mène dans la seconde caverne.

- Si vous demandez à votre passeur de vous déposer dans la crique à l’ouest de l’entrée du repaire de Sharquenoir, vous y trouverez l’entrée d’un tunnel. Celui-ci vous mènera dans la seconde caverne, sur un surplomb à cinq mètres du sol. 
- Excellent, s’exclame Erasmus !

Nos amis quittent donc Myeste en lui laissant assez d’argent pour rester ivre en permanence pendant les deux prochains mois. Alors qu’ils se dirigent vers l’Hostellerie pour y prendre un repas bien mérité, Cendres pousse un juron et repart en courant vers la Mouette Noire, en criant « Je reviens ! » Elle rentre de nouveau dans la Mouette Noire et s’assied à la table de Myeste : « Myeste, une dernière question : est-ce que quelqu’un d’autre t’a posé des questions sur le repaire de Sharquenoir récemment ? »

La vieille femme réfléchit quelques instants puis dit :

-Oui, il y a une vieille dame un peu rondelette qui m’a dit qu’elle écrivait un livre sur les grandes figures de la piraterie de Halos…
- Quand était-ce ?
- Environ il y a trois ou quatre jours…
- Et est-ce que tu lui as parlé du passage dérobé ?
- Non, tiens, je n’y ai pas pensé…
- Merci beaucoup Myeste, ce sera tout !
- A ce prix là, c’est quand tu veux, Princesse.

Cendres rejoint ses compagnons. D’un air grave elle dit « Je pense que l’Elfe Noire nous a précédés… » et elle explique à ses amis les dernières informations fournies par Myeste.

L'après midi venu, chacun se prépare à l’expédition du lendemain. Erasmus se rend de nouveau à la Guilde de Haute Magie tandis qu’Yjir et Cendres méditent et étudient dans le calme jardin de l’Hostellerie. En fin de journée, Cendres repasse par le Temple de Mezrâ et revient annoncer au groupe que Bredan les attend le lendemain matin à l’aube pour éclaircir certains points de leurs précédentes discussions.

Effectivement, le lendemain matin, le Gardien des Arcanes les reçoit. Nos amis s’asseyent alors qu’un scribe leur apporte une tisane. Bredan prend la parole : 
- Nous avons effectué des recherches sur le Duc Aveugle, et nous avons trouvé certaines informations. D’après le Liber Diavolicus Animae, il semblerait qu’il s’agisse d’une puissante entité diabolique qui se serait incarnée à plusieurs reprises sur le monde matériel. D'après certains recoupements que nous avons pu faire avec d’autres ouvrages, il pourrait s’agir de la même entité qui était adorée par les armées de Glass à l'époque de Tirnag’aël ! Malheureusement, après la défaite des armées de Glass et la fondation des Baronnies Naïmides, il semblerait qu’aucune trace du Duc Aveugle n’ait subsisté. 
- Est-ce qu’on pourrait supposer une résurgence d’un ancien culte ? demande Cendres.
- C’est possible. Ou l’émergence d’un nouveau. Toujours est-il qu’il nous est très difficile d’avoir des informations fiables sur la situation politique et religieuse de Glass. Comme vous le savez, le culte de Barami y est prédominant, et Mezrâ n’a aucun temple dédié dans la péninsule…
- En supposant l’émergence de ce culte, dit Cendres, parlant autant à Bredan qu’à ses acolytes, est-ce qu’on ne pourrait pas imaginer que la Grise Guilde ait travaillé pour eux dans la récupération du Rubis ?

De nouveau, un pesant silence s’installe alors que tous imaginent les implications de cette hypothèse…

Finalement, nos amis font mine de partir, mais avant leur départ, Bredan donne à Erasmus les parchemins de sortilèges promis. Les deux mages discutent en aparté du contenu de ces sorts, et Bredan met en garde le gnome contre un usage abusif de certaines de ces formules :

- Erasmus, je t’enjoins à la prudence, particulièrement dans l’utilisation de la formule de Déchaînement Frigide des Eléments que nous t’avons confiée. Ce sortilège peut causer d’énormes dommages autour de toi, fais en bon usage.
- Ne vous inquiétez pas, dit Erasmus, avec un discret sourire de convoitise lorsqu’il récupère le rouleau…

Bredan s’approche ensuite de Cendres et lui dit :

- Cendres, le Temple t’est très reconnaissant de nous avoir fait parvenir nombre d’informations importantes et d’avoir partagé avec nous tes trouvailles. En récompense, je souhaiterais que tu disposes de cette cape, que nous avons récupérée sur le corps de la vile magicienne Arachne. L’objet n’est aucunement maléfique, et il te permettra de te déplacer telle un araignée sur les parois et les plafonds. De plus, il te confèrera un pouvoir équivalent au sortilège d’Emberlification Arachnéenne de Metempsus, souvent appelé « Toile d’Araignée » par les apprentis mages. D’autre part, comme tu nous a fait savoir que les hommes aux yeux cousus que vous risquez d’affronter de nouveau semblaient résistants à tes coups de rapière, en voici une que le Temple te prête. Elle est enchantée et sera sans doute plus efficace. Tu nous la retournera une fois votre expédition terminée.

Remerciant Bredan pour son aide précieuse, le groupe se retire pour passer une dernière nuit avant l’exploration du repaire de Sharquenoir.


----------



## Sammael99

*Des avis ?*

Pas mal de révélations tout de même dans ce dernier compte-rendu. Des avis ? Des interrogations ? Des remarques ? Y a quelqu'un ???


----------



## Rousing Fox

Y'a quelqu'un, oui, haletant d'impatience après la lecture de ce dernier post.
Des révélations ?Oh oui, plein. Et des promesses d'action, aussi, et une mise en place de la trame de fond d'une campagne de longue haleine, également. Bref, que de bons ingrédients.
Moi, j'aime toujours autant


----------



## Gez

Juste pour dire que j'ai moins de temps que quand je glandais à la fac, mais l'histoire est toujours aussi sympa. La suite !


----------



## Ancalagon

ello

Juste pour signaler que je lis encore!  L'intrigue s'aprofondi.  Est-ce que les autres personages du groupe vont revenir bientot?

Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio

Horacio est de retour! 

Et apres avoir lu les updates, je ne peux dire que...

ECHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sammael99

*Salut à tous !*

Heureux de voir que vous nous lisez encore !

A défaut d'update sur les développements de la campagne (nous avons fini la semaine dernière la seconde saison), je viens de mettre à jour les deux premiers compte-rendus en mode narratif. Ca devrait être plus plaisant à lire et bourré de détails intéressants (enfin, j'espère !)

Benoit


----------



## Horacio

Ecchoooo eccchooo


----------



## Sammael99

Alors, vous avez eu le temps de relire les débuts ? C'est mieux ?


----------



## Horacio

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de le finir, mais a priori ça semble beaucoup mieux


----------



## Rousing Fox

Oh, bah je vais aller voir de ce pas alors


----------



## Sammael99

Un petit bonjour bumpesque de vacances...

J'en profite pour lire Relics and Rituals, qui contient quelques trucs franchement pas mal, et je viens d'acheter Spells and Spellcraft. Vous l'aurez compris, mon prochain chantier est de travailler sur la magie et les magiciens...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Oh, bah je vais aller voir de ce pas alors  *



C'est vrai que ça apporte qqch à la narration. Bonne amélioration


----------



## Sammael99

Le compte-rendu suivant est en cours de rédaction, donc la mise à jour devrait se faire bientôt : encore un peu de patience. En attendant, vous pouvez jeter un oeil à la Story Hour de super-héros de Horacio


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 15 : Le Repaire de Sharquenoir (1ère Partie)*

*AVERTISSEMENT : Cet épisode comporte des scènes qui pourraient choquer certaines personnes. Âmes sensibles, abstenez-vous !*

Alors que l’aube brumeuse se lève sur le port de Halos, nos compagnons déambulent sur les quais encore déserts à la recherche d’un marin susceptible de les emmener sur l’île de Babord dans une des criques bordant l’entrée du repaire de Sharquenoir. Le temps n’étant pas très clément, c’est seulement le troisième marin rencontré qui accepte de mener son petit voilier vers l’île de Babord, et ce moyennant un tarif quasi-royal…
La traversée se passe en silence. Chacun essaye tout d’abord de garder le contrôle de son estomac au milieu des flots agités. Qui plus est, nos amis sentent qu’ils sont proches du but et que peut-être, enfin, ils parviendront aujourd’hui à sauver leur ami Umar des mains des esclavagistes honnis.

Après deux bonnes heures de ballottement aquatique, le marin dépose nos amis au bord de la crique souhaitée sur l’île de Babord. « Messeigneurs, vous voilà arrivés à bon port, si je puis dire. J’imagine que vous avez d’autres moyens pour rentrer à Halos si tel est votre désir ? » Nos amis se regardent, réalisant soudainement qu’ils n’ont pas vraiment envisagé la question… Pris de cours mais comprenant qu’ils ne peuvent pas faire attendre le marin, ne sachant pas combien de temps ils vont rester, Erasmus lui répond : « Oui mon brave, nous avons tout prévu. Merci de votre prestation et à bientôt… »

Alors que la petite voile triangulaire se noie dans la brume, nos amis trouvent un abri sous une corniche rocheuse et discutent à voix basse de la suite à donner à leur expédition.

- Je vais aller explorer l’entrée détournée de la caverne. Je pense que je serais plus discrète que vous deux.
- Veux-tu que je te rende invisible, demande Erasmus
- Je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire. Je serais dans le noir. L’essentiel sera de rester silencieuse.

Yjir et Erasmus restent donc à l’entrée du passage et attendent patiemment le retour de l’elfe. Erasmus sort de sa besace un ouvrage de magie qu’il feuillette avec une attention presque sensuelle, tandis qu’Yjir, debout dans les embruns, le visage fouetté par le vent pense aux visages étonnés des enfants de sa tribu lorsqu’il leur parlera de la Grande Eau qui s’étend à perte de vue…

Cendres, elle, se glisse délicatement dans le passage et avance à petits pas, faisant bien attention à ne pas percuter les parois et à ne pas trébucher dans la pénombre. Bientôt, elle entend l’écho de rires et de voix qui, au fur et à mesure qu’elle s’approche, lui semblent fort graveleux…

- Tu m’étonnes qu’elle aime ça, dit une voix d’homme avec un fort accent du sud.
- La chienne, répond une autre entre deux hoquets…
- Et pis, la couleur de c’te peau, ça nous change pas trop des putes de Scorbeville, hein ! renchérit une troisième.

Des éclats de rires ponctuent cette dernière remarque, et Cendres aperçoit enfin une faible lueur au bout du passage : celui-ci s’élargit et s’ouvre sur une corniche de quelques mètres de large qui surplombe une immense caverne. Redoutant ce qu’elle va y apercevoir, Cendres s’allonge sur la corniche et glisse un regard en contrebas.

La portion de la caverne sur laquelle donne le passage est environ cinq mètres plus bas. Les deux tiers de la surface au sol sont occupées par la mer, et seule une mince bande de sable rocheux sur la paroi au dessus de laquelle se tient Cendres fait office de terre ferme. La caverne semble avoir deux issues maritimes, l’une en face de Cendres et l’autre à sa gauche. L’elfe aperçoit deux groupes de personnes dans cette portion de la caverne, qui ne semblent pas interagir. A sa droite, deux silhouettes encapuchonnées sont assise sur des rochers et semblent aiguiser des cimeterres. « Des yeux cousus… » se dit l’elfe… De l’autre côté de la petite plage, un feu est allumé et trois hommes à la mine patibulaire jouent aux cartes. Ce sont eux qui visiblement faisaient les commentaires dignes d’une taverne des bas-fonds de Razem.

L’objet de leur attention est à trouver quelques mètres à leur gauche. Une silhouette féminine est attachée à un rocher par des cordes tandis qu’un quatrième homme, les chausses tombées autour de ses pieds, la violente avec des grognements animaux. La main de Cendres se crispe sur un morceau de rocher, et elle se force néanmoins à regarder la prisonnière. Ses traits, bien que ravagés par l’horreur de sa situation, sont indéniablement elfiques, mais sa peau est sombre, d’un gris presque noir. Cendres comprend soudain de qui il s’agit…







Bien que peu portée à l’amitié envers leur ennemie elfe noire,  Cendres ne peut s’empêcher d’éprouver de la compassion pour son sort… Elle envisage d’intervenir immédiatement, mais il lui paraît bien vite évident que cela ne servira à rien. Il faut qu’elle avertisse ses amis et que leur attaque soit décisive. Elle se retire donc, non sans grincer des dents…

Pendant ce temps, Yjir, toujours plongé dans sa contemplation de l’océan, prend soudain conscience d’une sensation étrange. Les poils de ses avant-bras se sont dressés, et il est pris de légers tremblements… Il retourne vers l’entrée du passage pour parler à Erasmus, et là, la sensation s’intensifie. Après quelques instants de réflexion, le druide a une idée sur ce dont il pourrait s’agir. Alors que le gnome lui jette un regard intrigué, Yjir ferme les yeux et se concentre sur le bandeau d’Aram le Marcheur, qu’il porte toujours à la tête. Après quelques instants, sa silhouette devient évanescente, puis il disparaît tout à fait.

- Et merde, voilà que c’est repartir s’exclame Erasmus en fermant violemment son livre…

L’intuition d’Yjir était juste : alors qu’il se transporte dans le monde des esprits par la magie du bandeau, il aperçoit devant lui un homme barbu, vêtu de riches vêtements, un sabre au côté. Il a une jambe de bois pour remplacer le membre d’origine sectionné visiblement en dessous du genou. Au moment où Yjir apparaît, l’homme fait un bond en arrière et dégaine son sabre.

Yjir jette un œil autour de lui avant de regarder en face l’apparition. Ici, l’entrée du passage paraît plus sauvage, comme si jamais homme n’y avait mis les pieds. Le son de l’océan est omniprésent et Yjir sent dans la brise et les embruns une présence d’être spirituels.

- Har ! Je te laisserai pas faire, pilleur de tombes ! s’exclame le pirate en agitant son sabre en direction du druide.
- Toi pas laisser moi faire quoi ? demande le druide en s’efforçant de ne pas se montrer menaçant…
- Voler mon trésor ! Har ! Si tu crois que je ne sais pas pourquoi vous êtes là, vous et les autres…
- Autres ? Qui être autres ?
- Les bizarres avec leurs yeux cousus et leur chef, et les pirates à la petite semaine qu’elle a embauchés pour retrouver mes richesses…
- Toi être Sharquenoir ?
- Evidemment ! Qui veux-tu que je sois d’autre ?
- Moi promettre à toi que moi pas vouloir voler ton trésor.
- Har ! Si tu crois que je vais te faire confiance !

Yjir réfléchit un instant puis reprend : 

- Quoi toi dire si moi te dire que nous venir pour tuer hommes aux yeux cousus et chef à eux ?
- Har ! Pour me voler ensuite mon trésor ?
- Toi un peu obsédé par trésor… Nous ici pour libérer esclave emprisonné par hommes aux yeux cousus. Nous pas du tout intéressés par trésor.
- Il n’y a pas d’esclaves ici. Et puis de toute façon, je vous tuerais ! J’en ai déjà éliminé deux, de ces sales pilleurs !
- Donc toi vouloir te débarrasser de femme Lareeza et d’hommes aux yeux cousus ?
- Evidemment ! Et de vous !
- Et si nous t’aider à te débarrasser de pilleurs de tombes ?

Un instant, Sharquenoir fait une pose, et un éclair de malice passe dans son regard fantomatique…

- Hrrr… Mais après vous allez essayer de me voler mon trésor, réplique le pirate d’une voix incertaine… 
- Nous pas intéressés par trésor. Moi faire promesse à toi : si toi nous aider à éliminer intrus, nous te faire don de beaucoup d’or.

Le regard de Sharquenoir s’illumine soudain d’un éclair d’avarice…

- De l’or ? Combien d’or ?
- Moi pouvoir t’offrir 500 barons d’or
- Pas assez, je veux 2000 dracs !
- 1000, dit Yjir. Si toi nous aider.

Sharquenoir hésite quelques instants…

- D’accord… Mais comment pourras-tu les déposer dans mon trésor sans savoir où je le cache ?
- Moi les amener ici, dans monde des esprits, et toi faire avec ce que tu veux…
- Har ! Ca marche. Mais pour vous aider, je vais devoir t’indiquer l’entrée du trésor. Et je ne peux pas faire ça sans te forcer auparavant à jurer le serment du boucanier ! Quel est ton nom ?
- Yjir, de la tribu des Grands Aigles

Sharquenoir range son sabre et, dégainant une dague, il se coupe l’intérieur de la paume puis tend la lame à Yjir. Celui-ci fait de même, puis le druide et le spectre joignent leurs mains. Le pirate entonne alors une imprécation menaçante : « Pozeren et Legba, protecteurs des boucaniers, scellez ce serment ! Moi, Sharquenoir, je m’engage à aider Yjir, de la tribu des Grands Aigles, dans son combat contre les occupants de mon repaire. » 

Sharquenoir jette un regard à Yjir qui, incertain, entonne à son tour : « Pozeren et Legba, protecteurs des boucaniers, vous sceller ce serment ! Moi, Yjir, de la tribu des Grands Aigles m’engager à ne jamais révéler entrée de trésor caché de Sharquenoir et à lui amener 1000 barons d’or dans monde des esprits. »

- Har ! Parfait ! dit Sharquenoir. Laisse moi t’expliquer le plan. Il a bien longtemps, lorsque j’ai installé ce repaire, j’ai loué les services d’un mage puissant de Halos pour protéger l’entrée de ma cache au trésor. Il a mis en place un sortilège qui, si l’on tente de forcer l’entrée, fait apparaître un féroce créature pour liquider les intrus. Si tu veux, il te suffit d’aller déranger l’entrée et de te carapater bien vite. La chose s’occupera à merveille des yeux cousus et de leurs copains…
- Où être l’entrée ? demande Yjir, peu convaincu de la facilité avec laquelle Sharquenoir décrit le « plan ».
- Au centre de la caverne principale, sous l’eau, tu trouveras un lourd rocher. Si tu déplaces ce rocher, tu apercevras un anneau de métal qui sert à ouvrir le passage vers la cache. Touche à l’anneau, et le Gardien apparaîtra. 

Yjir prend alors congé du pirate et s’apprête à rejoindre le monde matériel. Il se concentre sur son bandeau, mais a beaucoup de mal à faire abstraction de la tension du moment, des questions qui l’assaillent : Umar est-il là ? Comment déclencher le piège de Sharquenoir sans s’y laisser prendre ? Finalement, afin de calmer son cœur et son esprit, il décide d’entrer en transe pendant quelques minutes.

Pendant ce temps, Cendres est ressortie du passage menant à la caverne. Seul Erasmus est là, de nouveau assis avec un livre de sort sur ses genoux.

- Où est passé Yjir ? demande l’elfe
- Papoter avec les morts, j’imagine… répond le gnome d’une voix agacée
- Quoi ?
- Dans le monde des esprits ! Il a fermé les yeux, et il s’est dissolu dans l’air, comme la dernière fois.
- C’était bien le moment… Il faut qu’on fasse vite. J’espère qu’il avait une bonne raison…

Quelques minutes plus tard, Yjir ayant retrouvé son calme parvient à franchir l’étrange barrière qui sépare le monde des esprits du monde matériel. Il réapparaît progressivement devant ses deux compagnons…

- Tu pourrais prévenir, quand tu fais des trucs comme ça, le tance Erasmus…
- Moi désolé, Erasmus. Moi sentir quelque chose étrange dans monde des esprits et aller voir. Moi rencontrer Sharquenoir.
- Quoi ? s’exclame Cendres

Et Yjir de raconter sa rencontre et l’accord passé avec le fantôme du pirate.

- Tu nous montreras quand même l’entrée de la cache ? demande Erasmus.
- J’espère, renchérit Cendres. Le Temple de Mezrâ a sûrement plus besoin du trésor de ce vieux brigand que son spectre… Et puis qui sait, en lui prenant, on lui permettra peut-être enfin d’accéder au repos éternel…
- Ca pas question. Moi passer pacte avec Sharquenoir. Moi faire serment avec mon sang. Moi toujours garder promesses, et moi toujours prendre serments fait au nom de dieux ou esprits au sérieux. 
- Bon, passons aux choses sérieuses. Il faut qu’on agisse vite. Je vais vous faire un petit plan de ce que j’ai vu dans la caverne.

Cendres décrit les adversaires aperçus, où ils se situent dans la caverne et comment la corniche est placée. 

- Sans oublier qu’ils ont fait prisonnière notre bonne amie l’elfe noire…
- Hein ? s’exclame Erasmus, interloqué. Je vais me la faire, celle-là !
- Pas besoin, ils s’en chargent. Et à répétition, si tu voix ce que je veux dire, rétorque Cendres d’une voix blanche. 
- Nous devoir absolument capturer elle vivante. Elle sans doute savoir où être Umar.
- Tu veux dire qu’il n’est pas ici ? demande Erasmus.
- Sharquenoir dire que pas d’esclaves être retenus ici…
- Merde ! éructe le gnome en serrant les poings. Je commence à en avoir marre de courir après ce nain. Il pourrait nous attendre au moins une fois…
- Je ne pense pas qu’il ait vraiment le choix, répond Cendres d’un air un peu condescendant.
- J’avais compris, merci, rétorque le gnome.

Avec maintenant tous les éléments en main, nos amis entreprennent de convenir d’un plan. Après plusieurs discussions, il est décidé que Cendres et Erasmus iront dans la caverne par le passage, alors qu’Yjir, prenant la forme d’un sharque, s’y rendra par la mer et tentera de déranger l’entrée de la cache du trésor de Sharquenoir pour faire venir le Gardien. Lorsque Yjir sera arrivé, il montrera son aileron pour se signaler à ses acolytes, et l’assaut pourra commencer. Cendres enserrera les « yeux cousus » dans une toile d’araignée puis descendra au plus vite vers le bas de la caverne pour protéger l’elfe noire et si possible assommer un des pirates pendant qu’Erasmus se concentrera sur les « yeux cousus » avec le maximum de puissance de feu. Une fois le Gardien libéré, Yjir reviendra sur la berge et récupèrera le pirate assommé pour le mettre à l’abri. Ensuite, il devient difficile de planifier puisque personne ne sait où se trouve Lareeza, si même elle est là…

- Cendres, j’ai une question, demande Erasmus à la fin de cette discussion. Je sais que je t’ai appris quelques rudiments de magie, mais comment donc fais-tu pour maîtriser un sortilège complexe comme l’Emberlification Arachnéenne ?

L’elfe regarde le gnome d’un air énigmatique puis lui répond : « Permets-moi de garder aussi pour moi quelques secrets… » Le sous-entendu flotte dans l’air quelques instants, puis nos amis se mettent en ordre de marche…


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Repaire de Sharquenoir - 2ème Partie*

Avant qu’ils ne s’approchent de la corniche qui surplombe le Repaire de Sharquenoir, Cendres prends quelques instants pour incanter une formule tout en jetant tout autour d’elle un peu de poudre d’argent.

- Que fais-tu ? demande Erasmus qui vient lui même de sortir de sa sacoche de composants une pâte malodorante qu’il roule entre ses doigts et asperge de souffre.
- Je me protège du Gardien. C’est une créature invoquée, si je comprends bien ce que nous a décrit Yjir…

Discrètement, l’elfe et le gnome arrivent au bord de la corniche. Ils n’ont que quelques instants à attendre avant d’apercevoir, dans le bassin d’eau de mer au milieu de la caverne, un aileron de Sharque qui émerge à plusieurs reprises. En contrebas, ni les « yeux cousus », ni les pirates ne semblent avoir remarqué la présence dans l’eau. L’un des pirates est en train d’abuser de l’elfe noir, tandis que les autres font des commentaires : 

- T’en mets du temps, elle doit aimer ça… lance l’un d’eux.
- Si tu veux un coup de main, j’en ai deux qui font rien ! renchérit un autre.

C’est à ce moment là qu’un coup sourd retentit dans la caverne, tandis qu’un léger tumulte secoue la surface de l’eau. Yjir vient de tenter de pousser le rocher qui protège la cache de Sharquenoir en le percutant, mais il est plus lourd qu’escompté, et le druide-sharque en est quitte pour être un peu sonné. Il s’éloigne de quelques mètres pour reprendre son élan. 

- Qu’est-ce que c’était ? demande l’un des pirates d’un air inquiet. 

Les deux « yeux cousus » se relèvent et s’approchent du bassin, se rapprochant des pirates. Cela fait bien les affaires de nos deux mages, et Erasmus indique du regard à Cendres que c’est le bon moment pour lancer l’assaut. Cendres pointe le doigt en direction de l’attroupement en contrebas, et trois des pirates ainsi que les deux « yeux cousus » se retrouvent enserrés dans une toile gluante attachée au sol de la plage rocheuse d’un côté et à la paroi de la caverne de l’autre. Sans perdre de temps, Cendres se penche en avant et, à la grande surprise d’Erasmus, elle se glisse à quatre pattes le long de la paroi, se glissant sur la roche verticale comme une araignée…

Reprenant ses esprits avant que leurs adversaires ne le fassent, Erasmus entame une incantation alors que l’air autour de lui se met à vibrer de puissance contenue. Enfin, il pointe le doigt en direction de la toile qui maintient captifs ses victimes, et de son doigt, une petite flammèche se dirige presque nonchalamment vers le bas. Lorsqu’elle touche un des « yeux cousus », elle explose violemment, noyant les pirates et les « yeux cousus » dans un maelström de flammes. Les trois pirates sont calcinés, et l’un des « yeux cousus » gravement brûlé tandis que l’autre semble moins affecté. Leurs robes ont toutefois été pulvérisées par la chaleur et ils sont nus, leurs visages affreusement mutilés couverts de suif et de brûlures.

Avant qu’ils ne puissent vraiment reprendre leurs esprits, Cendres est arrivée en bas. Elle a en face d’elle un pirate cul-nul qui n’a pas le temps de comprendre ce qui se passe qu’elle lui assène déjà un premier coup, avec pour objectif de le faire perdre connaissance sans pour autant le tuer. Il tente en vain de frapper l’elfe d’un coup de poing, tandis que celle-ci parvient à poser la lame de sa rapière sur sa gorge. « Retourne-toi et détache ta victime, chien lubrique ! » dit elle d’une voix glaciale. Le pirate obtempère.

Avec une rapidité surprenante, considérant ce qu’ils viennent de vivre, les deux « yeux cousus » se dirigent vers Cendres, leurs cimeterres aux poings. Mais avant qu’ils ne puissent atteindre l’elfe, Yjir parvient enfin à renverser d’un coup de tête furieux le rocher qui cache l’entrée de la cache de Sharquenoir. L’eau au centre de la caverne se met à tourbillonner furieusement, et une immense silhouette formée d’eau émerge de l’eau. Deux appendices que l’on pourrait qualifier de « bras » lui « poussent » et elle frappe l’un des « yeux cousus » d’un coup magistral qui l’envoie s’écraser contre la paroi de la caverne. Son autre « poing » se dirige vers Cendres mais, curieusement, s’arrête à quelques centimètres de l’elfe.

Erasmus est tombé en arrière sur les fesses au moment où la créature aquatique est apparue. On a beau s’attendre à quelque chose… Yjir, quant à lui, s’est jeté hors de l’eau tout en reprenant sa forme humaine, pour éviter d’être emporté par le tourbillon. Au même moment, le pirate terrorisé par Cendres (et par le reste de la situation) a fini de détacher l’elfe noire, qui s’écroule au sol. Il ne s’est pas passé 10 secondes depuis le début du combat.

Prenant l’elfe noire sous le bras, Cendres remonte prestement par où elle est venue, galopant sur la paroi de la caverne. Elle atteint la corniche où Erasmus s’est relevé et dépose l’elfe noire à ses pieds. En bas, Yjir assomme sans encombre le pirate d’un coup de bâton bien placé, tandis que de l’autre côté du bassin, deux « yeux cousus » supplémentaires apparaissent, émergeant de la caverne du fond. Au même instant, une femme à moitié nue équipée d’une épée longue et d’une ceinture de corde se matérialise sur la plage.

Le Gardien tourne maintenant son attention vers cette dernière et vers Yjir. Tous deux sont frappés violemment par les appendices aqueux de la créature, qui toutefois font plus penser à du roc lorsqu’ils vous percutent en pleine poitrine. Yjir regarde en haut vers la corniche, mais il paraît évident qu’il ne parviendra pas à y remonter avec son pirate assommé sur le dos. Un peu téméraire, il décide donc de favoriser la voie de l’eau et il plonge aux pieds du gardien dans l’espoir de pouvoir s’éloigner sous l’eau.

Les « yeux cousus » se concentrent sur le Gardien, qui les menace le plus directement. La femme, que Cendres et Erasmus supposent être Lareeza, se dématérialise soudain et réapparaît sur la corniche devant Cendres. Celle-ci dégaine, et les deux femmes se regardent pendant quelques instants, cherchant la faille. Erasmus est derrière Cendres, et, limité dans ses options par cette configuration tactique, il choisit de riposter à l’arrivée de la femme par une formule qui a fait ses preuves. Il marmonne quelques mots, fait quelques gestes de la main et trois projectiles lumineux partent de sa paume et viennent frapper Lareeza. Malheureusement, celle-ci ne semble pas affectée plus que cela.

Finalement, Cendres cherche l’ouverture et attaque avec sa rapière, visant le poignet de son adversaire. Elle évite la parade de la femme et parvient à glisser la lame de sa rapière dans la garde de l’épée longue. D’un geste du poignet, elle fait voler l’épée longue en bas de la corniche, un léger sourire aux lèvres. Lareeza la regarde dans les yeux et, pendant un bref instant, Cendres se sent confuse, comme si elle venait de frapper sa meilleure amie. Mais elle s’efforce de chasser cet étrange sensation et parvient à garder le contrôle de ses sentiments. Lareeza pousse un cri de rage et attrape d’une main la corde qu’elle porte autour de la taille. Celle-ci se déroule et s’agite, comme animée d’une vie propre.

Pendant ce temps, Yjir commence à regretter son choix d’échappatoire. Sous l’eau, le remous causé par le Gardien est plus intense encore, et bientôt lui et son prisonnier se retrouvent pris dans un tourbillon d’eau d’une violence inouïe. Ne pouvant pas respirer, et heurtant les parois sous-marines de la caverne, Yjir comprend bientôt que s’il ne fait rien il va suffoquer et mourir. Il décide donc à contrecœur d’abandonner le pirate à son triste sort, mais il sait qu'il n'a plus l'énergie mystique nécessaire pour se transformer en sharque. En désespoir de cause, il se concentre et miraculeusement, il parvient à se transporter dans le monde des esprits. Là, les eaux de la caverne sont agitées, mais il parvient néanmoins à rejoindre la berge. Il grimpe le long de la corniche et s'enfuit, tout en apercevant du coin de l'oeil Sharquenoir qui semble admirer le spectacle de son gardien réduisant en chair à patée tout ce qui lui tourne autour...

Pendant ce temps, Cendres a repris l’initiative du combat et frappe d’une botte habile la corde de Lareeza, espérant la sectionner, mais elle ne parvient pas à trancher l’étrange arme vivante. Erasmus quant à lui réitère sa démarche et tente de nouveau de pénétrer les protections magiques de Lareeza avec ses projectiles lumineux avec, cette fois, plus de succès. Lareeza, comprenant que sans ses « yeux cousus », qui sont en bas de la corniche et ne peuvent rien faire pour l’aider, elle est perdue. Jetant un dernier regard de haine absolue à Cendres, elle disparaît…

Le gnome et l’elfe tournent de nouveau leur attention vers le bas de la caverne. L’un des « yeux cousus » est grandement affaibli par les coups du Gardien, mais ce dernier s’est transformé en un tourbillon d’eau qui a emporté Yjir et le pirate. Ses deux acolytes s’intéressent donc au haut de la corniche ; Cendres et Erasmus sont hors d’atteinte de leurs cimeterres, mais pas de leurs pouvoirs. 

Les deux créatures pointent leurs mains l’un vers l’elfe, l’autre vers le gnome, et nos deux héros sentent un voile tenter de s’insinuer devant leurs yeux. Mais tous les deux se concentrent pour résister à cette cécité magique dont ils ont déjà vu les effets sur Yjir quelques jours plus tôt. Ils parviennent tous deux à dissiper l’effet du pouvoir des « yeux cousus », et c’est tout le temps qu’il faut au Gardien pour revenir s’intéresser à ceux-ci, Yjir s’étant échappé. Le corps disloqué du pirate noyé est projeté sur la berge tandis que la forme aquatique du gardien émerge de nouveau…

Il ne faut que quelques instants au Gardien pour renvoyer en enfer celui des « yeux cousus » qui avait survécu à l’explosion magique d’Erasmus. Les coups répétés des cimeterres des deux autres semblent assez peu affecter le monstre élémentaire et ses immenses bras s’abattent comme des déferlantes sur eux jusqu’à ce que tous deux, visiblement incapables de fuir, ne soient anéantis. Le Gardien tourne ensuite son attention sur Erasmus et Cendres, mais ils sont trop loin de l’eau pour qu’il puisse les atteindre.

- Bon. On est vivant. Chouette, non ? dit Erasmus d’une voix un peu tremblante.
- Par contre, pas question d’explorer la caverne tant que cette créature est là… répond Cendres.
- Je vais voir ce que je peux faire, dit le gnome.

Erasmus s’agenouille et, se concentrant, il entame une incantation, sa volonté toute canalisée sur le Gardien. Son front transpire et l’on sent que deux puissances s’affrontent. Finalement, après quelques instants, le gnome ouvre les yeux, visiblement dépité. En contrebas, une vague étrange sillonne le bassin. Erasmus a échoué.

- Retirons-nous, dit-il à l’elfe. Je réessayerai demain, à tête reposée.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Toujours aussi cool. Avec un gros peu d'action sur le coup.
Ca devient haletant, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir attendre la suite


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Toujours aussi cool. Avec un gros peu d'action sur le coup.
> Ca devient haletant, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir attendre la suite  *




Mais si !

La suite : le premier sérieux accrochage entre personnages depuis la rivalité Sküm/Targedaël

Sans doute en début de semaine prochaine !


----------



## Rousing Fox

oh oui oh oui oh oui !
Ca me permettra d'attendre les vacances avec un peu moins d'impatience !


----------



## Sammael99

Un update mineur réalisé sur le dernier épisode concernant la fuite d'Yjir du tourbillon de l'élemental.

La suite en début de semaine, hopefully.


----------



## Horacio

eeeechooo 

Je suis de retour!


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *eeeechooo
> 
> Je suis de retour! *




Horacio,

Welcome back !

Est-ce que tu pourrais vérifier que l'image repaire_de_sharquenoir.jpg que je t'ai fait parvenir est bien dans le bon répertoire et sous ce nom là ? Elle ne semble pas s'afficher...

La suite dans quelques minutes !


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Horacio,
> 
> Welcome back !
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais vérifier que l'image repaire_de_sharquenoir.jpg que je t'ai fait parvenir est bien dans le bon répertoire et sous ce nom là ? Elle ne semble pas s'afficher...
> 
> La suite dans quelques minutes ! *




Je vais le faire _as soon as possible_


----------



## Sammael99

*Le repaire de Sharquenoir, 3è partie*

Quelques minutes plus tard, Erasmus et Cendres se posent près du campement de fortune établi à l’extérieur du passage menant au repaire de Sharquenoir. Ils ont tant bien que mal transporté l’elfe noire avec eux. Elle est consciente, visiblement, mais prostrée, le regard vide, apathique.

- Où est Yjir ? demande le gnome.
- Je n’en sais pas plus que toi. Il a disparu dans le tourbillon élémentaire. J’espère qu’il s’en sera sorti… répond l’elfe.
- Il est plein de ressources ! Il se sera de nouveau transformé en sharque, ou quelque chose de ce genre. 

Sans qu’ils ne puissent s’en douter, Yjir est tout près d’eux géographiquement parlant, et fort loin dans l’étrange agencement des plans. Assis en tailleur sur le lieu même du campement dans le monde des esprits, il essaye désespérément de franchir de nouveau la barrière spirituelle le séparant du monde matériel. Il l’a déjà fait par trois fois aujourd’hui, et seulement maintenant, il se rend compte à quel point l’exercice le taxe. A croire que le pouvoir du bandeau n’est pas illimité…

- Bon, en attendant, occupons-nous de cette traîtresse, dit Erasmus en s’approchant de l’elfe noire. 
- Laisse la tranquille, tu vois bien qu’elle n’est pas en état de parler, répond Cendres. 
- Après ce qu’elle nous a fait, je vais pas me gêner tiens ! Elle a bien mérité ce qu’elle a eu ! Parle, toi ! dit-il à la prisonnière. Comment t’appelles-tu ? Qui t’a embauché ? Où est Umar ?

L’elfe noire ne répond pas à la question du gnome.

- Tu vas parler ? répète le gnome, levant la main, comme pour la frapper.

Cendres attrape la main du gnome. 

- Tu arrêtes ça tout de suite ! Fiche-lui la paix pour ce soir, on pourra toujours l’interroger demain, dit-elle d’une voix dure. 
- Tu commences à m’énerver, toi aussi ! C’est quoi ces délires de toujours vouloir protéger les salauds qui nous mettent des bâtons dans les roues ? Elle a essayé de nous faire tuer à Floreste, elle est envoyée pour assassiner Umar, et toi tu la défends ? On croit rêver !
- Ca s’appelle avoir une morale. Je ne m’attends pas à ce que tu puisses comprendre ça, tout engoncé que tu es dans tes rêves de puissance personnelle…
- Non mais, tu es qui toi, pour me donner des leçons, apprentie mage à la noix ?

L’elfe et le gnome se regardent, soudain, comme deux ennemis. Brusquement, non loin d’eux se matérialise la silhouette d’Yjir, qui a enfin réussi à franchir la barrière séparant le mon de des esprits du monde matériel. Sa présence soudaine abaisse un peu la tension, mais le druide sent bien qu’il s’est passé quelque chose qui ne sera pas oublié de si tôt…

- Je vais surveiller notre prisonnière pendant son sommeil, pour qu’elle ne s’enfuie pas si jamais elle reprenait ses esprits, dit Cendres d’une voix glaciale, le regard tourné vers Erasmus.

Elle enveloppe l’elfe noire de sa cape, et l’allonge non loin du feu. Ensuite, elle s’assoit à côté. Erasmus fulmine et tente de retrouver son calme en feuilletant ses livres de magie. Yjir, quant à lui, est épuisé, blessé et n’a pas le courage de jouer le rôle de médiateur entre ses deux amis. Il s’assure que personne y compris l’elfe noire n’est gravement blessé, et il se couche lui aussi non loin du feu.

Le lendemain à l’aube, alors que Cendres, debout à quelques mètres du campement, regarde le bleu-noir de l’océan avec le regard vague qui caractérise la rêverie des elfes, Erasmus s’approche discrètement de l’elfe noire. Il agite rapidement les doigts et marmonne quelques syllabes devant celle-ci.

- Je suis ton ami, dit-il à la prisonnière. Tu devrais me parler.

L’elfe noire le regarde enfin, les yeux humides. Puis elle fond brusquement en larmes et vient se blottir contre lui. Erasmus est un peu embarrassé, d’autant que ses sanglots bruyants ont tiré Cendres de sa rêverie et réveillé Yjir.

- Qu’est-ce que tu lui as fait ? crie Cendres, prête à dégainer sa rapière.
- Je lui offre un peu de réconfort. Ca se voit pas ? répond le gnome d’une voix dure, tout en caressant maladroitement les cheveux argentés de l’elfe noire.
- Si tu crois que je n’ai pas compris ton manège, dit Cendres
- Là, là, tout va bien se passer, dit Erasmus à sa nouvelle « protégée », ignorant l’elfe.

Quelques minutes plus tard, Erasmus se tourne vers Yjir qui fait cuire quelques lamelles de viande salée sur le feu. 

- Yjir, le pirate que tu devais faire prisonnier, j’imagine qu’il est mort ?
- Lui pas avoir survécu tourbillon d’esprit de l’eau, répond le druide.
- Du coup, on ne sait toujours pas où est Umar ?
- Moi pas avoir trouvé d’information. Nous sans doute devoir explorer repaire, mais moi pas avoir envie de confronter Gardien de nouveau…
- Pour ça, j’ai peut-être une solution, mais ça va pas être évident. En attendant, notre « amie » ici présent est en état de choc et ne peut pas parler. On sait qu’Umar était là il n’y a pas longtemps. Il est peut-être encore près d’ici. Il serait crucial qu’on ait le maximum d’infos le plus vite possible…
- Quoi toi proposer ? demande Yjir alors que le visage de Cendres se ferme de nouveau…
- Je pourrais l’hypnotiser. Cela fonctionne généralement avec les gens en état de choc. Mais j’ai besoin de votre accord, bien sûr, ajoute-t’il en regardant Cendres de travers. 

Finalement, en l’absence d’objections de l’elfe, Erasmus sort de sa poche une pièce d’argent et commence à la faire tournoyer autour de sa main, de plus en plus vite. Les yeux de l’elfe noire finissent par se river dessus, et Erasmus incante une brève phrase. Soudain, le corps de l’elfe noire semble se détendre, ses yeux toujours captivés par la pièce. 

- Quelle est ton nom ? demande doucement Erasmus.
- Grazzell, répond l’elfe noire. 
- Pourquoi poursuivais-tu Umar ?
- Pour l’assassiner avant qu’il ne puisse réclamer son trône.

Un silence pesant s’installe alors que les trois acolytes digèrent l’information. Jetant un regard lourd de sous-entendus à Cendres, Erasmus reprend ses questions.

- Travailles-tu pour toi même ou pour quelqu’un d’autre ?
- Je travaille pour Strakal Dalaïm.
- Sais-tu où est Umar ?
- Dans un bateau. 
- Quel bateau ? Où est-il ?
- Il y a trois jours, ils ont chargé les esclaves dans un bateau. Je ne connais pas sa destination.
- Sais-tu à quoi ces esclaves sont destinés ?
- Pas exactement. Je sais qu’il s’agit d’une opération minière, mais c’est tout…
- Comment t’es-tu retrouvé dans ta… difficile situation ?

La voix de Grazzell, chancelle un peu au début de sa réponse : 

- Je suis rentré dans le repaire de Sharquenoir en toute discrétion. Je ne pouvais pas facilement atteindre Umar, qui était entouré de nombreux autres esclaves. J’ai voulu prendre la place de la chef des pirates. Je me suis approché d’elle pendant son sommeil, et j’allais la tuer d’un coup décisif lorsqu’elle a ouvert les yeux. Elle m’a regardé, et mon cœur a débordé d’amour pour elle. Je n’ai rien pu faire contre elle. Ensuite elle m’a fait attacher sur le rocher et…

La voix de Grazzell chancelle de nouveau, plus violemment…

- Parlons d’autre chose, reprend rapidement Erasmus, comprenant que ces souvenirs sont trop douloureux pour que l’elfe noire puisse les mentionner sans briser l’hypnose. Etait-ce toi qui a fait croire aux villageois de la Chênaie qu’on était des esclavagistes ?
- Oui.
- Pourquoi ?
- Pour vous retarder. Je me doutais que vous parviendriez à échapper à la garde de Razem.
- C’étais donc bien toi qui a pris l’apparence d’un mousquetaire pour nous « aider » dans le Temple de Mortis ?
- Oui. Je savais que la piste d’Umar ne pourrait être retrouvée que là. Si vous aviez été vaincus, j’aurais échoué dans ma mission.
- Tu as parlé de la garde de Razem. C’est toi qui leur a dit qu’on était dans le temple ?
- Oui. Quand j’ai vu que vous alliez remporter le combat contre les prêtres de Mortis, je me suis rendue invisible. J’ai écouté lorsque Cendres a interrogé les enfants, et j’ai appris où était Umar. Je me suis éclipsé par en haut, et j’ai alerté Pedrus et ses hommes.

Erasmus regarde ses amis. Décidément, Grazzell n’a hésité devant aucun coup bas pour les retarder… « Vous voyez d’autres questions à lui poser ? » demande le gnome. Les deux autres restent silencieux, essayant de digérer ces nouvelles révélations.

- Grazzell, reprend le gnome, je vais compter jusqu’à trois et claquer dans mes doigts. Alors seulement tu sortiras de ta transe.

Effectivement, à l’instant même où Erasmus claque dans ses doigts, l’elfe noire semble reprendre ses esprits, et se remet immédiatement à sangloter. La séance d’hypnose semble toutefois lui avoir fait un peu de bien, et elle finit par trouver le sommeil.

- Bon, maintenant, qu’est-ce qu’on fait ? demande Cendres. On sait qu’Umar et les autres esclaves sont sur un bateau. Grazzell n’a pas plus de détails et il ne reste aucun témoin pour nous en dire plus.
- D’abord, moi tenir promesse et amener pièces d’or à Sharquenoir dans monde des esprits. Ensuite nous devoir explorer repaire de Sharquenoir. Erasmus, toi avoir dit trouver solution pour éviter gardien ?
- Pour le renvoyer chez lui, plus précisément. Mais il n’est pas garanti que ça marche… Enfin, on a rien à perdre à essayer…

Yjir prend donc quelques minutes pour passer de nouveau dans le monde des esprits. Sharquenoir l’y attend, impatient. La vue même de l’or et des gemmes fait briller ses yeux et, aussitôt qu’Yjir lui a donné le sac dans lequel il a mis les richesses promises, Sharquenoir disparaît, le sac en main, sans doute pour aller le stocker dans sa fameuse cache secrète… Yjir revient donc promptement dans le monde matériel.

Nos trois amis reprennent ensuite le passage menant au repaire de Sharquenoir et, de la sécurité de la corniche, ils observent quelques instants la vague élémentaire qui agite toujours les flots à l’intérieur de la caverne, comme si la créature montait la garde…

Erasmus se concentre quelques instants, puis il commence à chanter d’une voix puissante. Au milieu du bassin, la forme élémentaire se dresse dans un fracas d’eau et de nouveau l’on sent deux volontés qui s’affrontent. Seulement cette fois, il paraît clair que le gnome a pris le dessus. La forme aquatique éclate soudain, arrosant les murs de la caverne d’eau salée… Puis le calme revient dans le repaire de Sharquenoir. Le Gardien a été renvoyé dans son plan d’origine.

Nos trois amis entreprennent ensuite de fouiller systématiquement le complexe de cavernes. Ils trouvent des traces des esclaves, et quelques petites embarcations sans doute utilisées par les pirates pour se rendre à Halos. Mais leur principale découverte leur permet enfin de comprendre où est Umar : en effet, dans les quartiers que Lareeza semblait s’être réservée, nos amis ouvrent un coffret de métal dans lequel sont stockés, à l’abri de l’eau de mer, un large livre et une carte. Le livre semble lister les esclaves achetés et les « rabatteurs » responsables de leur capture. Le nom de Zeld y apparaît plusieurs fois. Bien que les noms des prisonniers ne soient pas mentionnés, les descriptions permettent d’identifier Umar dans la dernière cargaison, qui semble comporter une centaine d’esclaves. 

La carte, quant à elle, semble détailler un itinéraire marin en provenance de l’est de Halos et faisant arrêt à Halos, puis sur la petite île de Pienne dans l’archipel de Laatva, pour piquer ensuite au nord vers Nurn-Quell et terminer enfin à Port Dukal, sur le territoire de Glass. En comparant les indications de la carte et les informations glanées dans le livre, nos amis comprennent que le bateau transportant Umar a quitté Halos le 31 Merise, c’est à dire… il y a trois jours.

- Merde ! s’exclame Erasmus… Si près du but ! En plus, ça va être coton de retrouver Umar sur le territoire de Glass… Quelque chose me dit qu’on va pas vraiment y avoir les coudées franches…
- Tout n’est pas perdu, reprend Cendres, plus calmement. Si l’on trouve rapidement un bateau, on peut peut-être rattraper celui-là avant qu’il n’arrive à Port Dukal.
- Et le prendre d’assaut ??? demande le gnome, interloqué…
- Je reconnais que je ne sais pas comment on va s’y prendre, mais si tu as mieux, vas-y, propose… En attendant, on devrait rentrer à Halos avant la nuit, sans quoi on va perdre un jour de plus… Qui sait naviguer ?

Nos amis se regardent en silence… Aucun d’entre eux n’a la moindre idée de comment piloter un bateau, même de la petite taille des embarcations des pirates. La mer légèrement agitée ne fait qu’ajouter au problème…

- Moi pouvoir aider nous, dit enfin Yjir. Moi appeler des profondeurs sharques pour que eux tirer embarcation avec des cordes.
- T’es sûr qu’ils ne vont pas en profiter pour nous croquer ? demande Erasmus, pas très rassuré.
- Toi rien avoir à craindre. Allez, tout le monde monte dans barque. Cendres, toi attacher Grazzell pour que elle ne pas tomber…

C’est donc ainsi que nos amis émergent par la mer du repaire de Sharquenoir : à bord d’une barque dont la voile n’est pas déployée, tirés par des sharques qui tiennent entre leurs dents des cordes attachées à la proue de l’embarcation. Il leur faut plusieurs heures pour rejoindre le port de Halos, et c’est épuisé que nos amis mettent finalement le pied à quai, sans même se soucier de revendre la barque.


----------



## Ferret

*Sanglant Enfer*

Je parle Francais comme le bleu mexique canard!!Ou est la anglais version?


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Sanglant Enfer*



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> *Je parle Francais comme le bleu mexique canard!!Ou est la anglais version? *




LOL !

A mexican blue duck ?

Ferret, I'm afraid there is no english version. As you can imagine, writing it in French has been a lot of work already, and despite the appeal of more readers, I'm afraid the English version will not see the light of day, at least not written by me 

Your French seems way sufficient to understand most of it though ! And it's likely the best exercise you can find !


----------



## Ancalagon

Great story as always!

And yes, reading this french story hour will be good practice.

Ancalagon


----------



## Ferret

I just learnt that for the sake of being able to say it.(Well not The title hehe might be usefull, mange moi...Uh tech difficulties ) I tried translating with google, no dice!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Maybe someone will translate this story hour. Not me, as I don't have time enough, but I'm sure someone could do that (if Sammael agrees, of course !).
And, sorry to say that, but online translators suck. You will never get something understandable with one of them, so forget it. You'd better find someone speaking french to translate it for you


----------



## Sammael99

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I just learnt that for the sake of being able to say it.(Well not The title hehe might be usefull, mange moi...Uh tech difficulties ) I tried translating with google, no dice! *




Yep... I guess machine will no replace man so soon 

Sad you can't join us. If, as Rousing Fox suggests, someone decides to devote the necessary hours to translating this, I'll let you know !!!


----------



## Ancalagon

babblefish can have some interesting results, but it is mostly bad:

It wraps l.elfe black its cape, and l.allonge not far from fire. Then, it s.assoit at side. Erasmus fulminates and tries to find its calms by dividing into sheets his books of magic. Yjir, as for him, is exhausted, wounded and n.a not courage to play the role of mediator between his two friends. It s.assure that nobody including black l.elfe n.est seriously wounded, and he lies down him also not far from fire. The following day with l.aube, whereas Ashes, upright with a few meters of the camping, looks at the blue-black of l.océan with the vague glance which characterizes the daydream of the elves, Erasmus s.approche discreetly of l.elfe black. It quickly agitates the fingers and marmonne some syllables in front of this one. 

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *babblefish can have some interesting results, but it is mostly bad:
> 
> It wraps l.elfe black its cape, and l.allonge not far from fire. Then, it s.assoit at side. Erasmus fulminates and tries to find its calms by dividing into sheets his books of magic. Yjir, as for him, is exhausted, wounded and n.a not courage to play the role of mediator between his two friends. It s.assure that nobody including black l.elfe n.est seriously wounded, and he lies down him also not far from fire. The following day with l.aube, whereas Ashes, upright with a few meters of the camping, looks at the blue-black of l.océan with the vague glance which characterizes the daydream of the elves, Erasmus s.approche discreetly of l.elfe black. It quickly agitates the fingers and marmonne some syllables in front of this one.
> 
> Ancalagon *




Apart from not understanding apostrophes, which seems a little odd for a French translator, it's not too bad... Most of it is understandable. 

Then again, the reading is so unpleasant that it's probably quicker to learn French ;-)

New update tomorrow !


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 17 : Péril en Haute-Mer*

De retour à l’hostellerie et après s’être séchés et changés, nos amis se retrouvent dans la vaste suite d’Erasmus. Ils contemplent la carte retrouvée dans le coffret de Lareeza.

- A priori, on peut supposer que le navire qui transporte Umar et les esclaves passera par Nurn-Quell le 36 Merise et atteindra Port Dukal le 37.
- Le problème est que nous sommes le 34, résume Cendres. 
- Et qu’après 37, probablement impossible pour nous retrouver Umar dans Territoire de Glass, conclut Yjir.

On discute un moment du moyen de transport le plus rapide pour couper la route du bateau. Le recours aux voies terrestres est vite abandonné, et les magies d’Erasmus et d’Yjir ne peuvent réaliser de telles prouesses… Il faudra donc trouver de l’aide. « Pourquoi ne pas faire appel à notre bon vieil ami Goëry de Lambeth ? » suggère le gnome. « Port Dukal n’est situé qu’à quelques dizaines de lieues de Winzeria, le baron a une dette d’honneur à notre égard, et nous disposons d’un moyen très rapide d’entrer en contact avec lui… », termine-t-il en sortant de son paquetage un objet métallique de forme ovoïde qu’il tend à Yjir.

- Œuf de Llambeth, ça être bonne idée , s’enflamme le druide.

Des explications sommaires sur l’histoire de ce cadeau sont données à Cendres qui se doit d’adhérer, non sans réserves, à la proposition du gnome : « Le baron pourra peut-être les ralentir ou leur bloquer la route, s’il est aussi digne de confiance que vous semblez le croire, mais cela ne nous empêchera pas de devoir trouver un bateau pour les rattraper » précise-t’elle.

Le courrier doit être rédigé au plus vite, mais Erasmus, qui a pris la plume, se perd en conjectures inutiles et en excès de politesses. Soutenu par Cendres, Yjir lui impose d’aller droit au but, et le gnome d’adapter le discours du druide dans un style plus choisi :

_« Cher Baron,

Dans le cadre de notre recherche à travers les baronnies Naïmides, nous avons pu remonter jusqu’à un trafic d’esclaves de grande ampleur. Pour l’heure, notre ami le nain Umar est détenu contre son gré à fond de cale d’un navire rempli d’esclaves en route vers Port Dukal. Cette destination n’est pas innocente puisque nous avons la preuve que ce trafic est lié au complot organisé au nom du DUC AVEUGLE par le triste sire V.D. qui a tenté il y a quelques mois de déstabiliser la paix dans votre Baronnie.

Nos chances de rattraper ce bateau sont minces, puisque nous sommes à Halos ce 34 Merise et que nous avons des raisons de penser que le vaisseau atteindra Port Dukal le 37. Notre seul espoir est que vous consentiez à armer dans l’heure un navire de guerre, voire plusieurs, pour intercepter les pirates esclavagistes.

Nous espérons votre aide et restons vos humbles serviteurs

                                                           - Erasmus & Yjir »_

« Espérons ça être utile » soupire le druide en roulant soigneusement le parchemin. Yjir s’empare alors de l’œuf et, le soulevant de manière hiératique, prononce la formule magique : « Goëry de Llambeth ». C’est alors que se déclenche un impressionnant mécanisme qui voit l’œuf s’ouvrir, puis se replier pour prendre la forme d’un oiseau entièrement métallique.

Le shaman attache son parchemin à la patte du curieux volatile et, sans qu’il ait besoin de dire quoi que ce soit, voit l’animal commencer à battre des ailes et prendre son envol. Cendres tourne alors le battant d’une fenêtre pour le laisser s’enfuir, mais à la surprise générale, l’oiseau fonce vers un pan de mur qu’il transperce soudainement. La cloison est intacte et le messager a disparu…

Erasmus se tourne vers son corbeau, d’un air soudainement déçu. « Moi, je refuse de faire ça ! » rétorque le volatile dans un accès de fierté.

Reste malgré tout à trouver l’essentiel, un moyen de rallier Port Dukal, si possible avant les esclavagistes. Existe-t-il un navire assez rapide pour permettre un tel exploit ? Cendres et Yjir conviennent qu’il conviendrait de s’en assurer auprès de Finn, le truand étant susceptible d’être un des mieux renseignés de Halos.

Le visage grassouillet d’une gironde concierge accueille le groupe à l’Association d’Entraide des Halfelins. « Attention la tête » prévient-elle à l’attention du druide et de l’elfe qui se dirigent vers une salle d’attente « L’adjoint de Maître Finn va vous recevoir ». Cette perspective n’enchante guère Erasmus qui craint d’avoir conservé une mauvaise presse auprès du dénommé Orme Feuille-Rouge.

« Asseyez-vous, et qu’il garde ses mains à portée de vue » lance sèchement l’adjoint en désignant clairement le gnome. « Nous vouloir parler affaires » entame Yjir. « Nous devoir trouver un bateau pirate très vite, nous prêts à payer correctement. Bateau devoir être rapide !»

« Il doit y avoir erreur » répond le halfelin avec un léger sourire « nous ne travaillons pas avec les pirates. Cependant, je peux vous recommander à quelques honnêtes entrepreneurs de la mer qui acheminent pour nous des marchandises prisées par nos adhérents. En outre, nos services ne sont pas payants, mais vous pourrez bien sûr faire une généreuse donation à notre association, pour la perpétuation de la cause halfeline dont je ne doute pas qu’elle vous tienne à cœur ».

Ce petit malentendu sémantique réglé, Cendres expose en détails le problème qui les amène à lui. Orme Feuille Rouge disparaît un instant dans une remise, non sans avoir tendu au druide une bourse vide, qu’Yjir lui restitue lestée de 50 pièces d’or. L’homme revient avec un carnet qu’il feuillette un moment, puis referme.

« Votre générosité vous honore, aussi je vous indiquerai deux adresses. Vous trouverez un dénommé Griskin, qui commande le Roïskar. C’est un orc, il est donc un peu bourru, mais avant tout commerçant. Je pense qu’il devrait pouvoir parvenir à remplir votre objectif dans les temps, si les conditions météorologiques sont clémentes. En revanche, j’ai entendu dire que l’Aquelazën était rentré au port. Si vous en avez les moyens, allez voir Elaïn, son capitaine. Son navire est de loin le plus rapide du port de Halos. Vous le trouverez parqué non loin des entrepôts ».

Quelques dizaines de minutes plus tard, nos amis écument donc les quais à la recherche du navire en question. Au milieu des nombreuses embarcations amarrées en bordure du quartier des entrepôts se trouve un vaisseau qui tranche avec le reste de la flotte. Il s’agit d’un navire long et effilé, au faible tirant d’eau et démesurément gréé. La coque et le pont sont faits d’un inhabituel bois gris.

« C’est celui-ci », affirme Cendres. « L’Aquelazën » poursuit-elle en désignant une inscription cursive sur la proue, dont ses compagnons devinent qu’il s’agit d’écriture elfique. A leur approche, un marin costaud les accueille d'un regard méfiant. « Aouw du navire, nous chercher homme nommé Elaïn » entame gaiement Yjir. La brute épaisse répond d’un ton bourru : « Qui le demande ? ». « Nous entrepreneurs recommandés par noble Finn. » 

L’homme ne répond pas et fait signe au groupe d’attendre. Quelques minutes plus tard, il revient et, toujours sans un mot, leur indique de le suivre jusqu'à la cabine du capitaine. « Faites entrer » suggère une voix haut perchée après que le matelot ait frappé…

Les appartements du mystérieux Elaïn sont cossus, mais la décoration est d'un style assez sobre. Au fond, une immense tenture de belle facture représente un combat naval. Quelques coussins épais parsèment le sol autour d'une table basse en bois exotique. Cendres lance un timide « Bonjour ? » à l'individu aux longs cheveux blancs qui leur tourne le dos. Grand et svelte, il ne fait pas de doute qu’il s’agisse d’un elfe. Il se retourne lentement et adresse consécutivement à ses trois hôtes un bonjour en langue elfique, en langue des Rudes Plaines et en gnomique. Malgré l'impression laissée par ce tour de force linguistique, Cendres reprend rapidement ses esprits et explique le motif de leur venue.  

« Si nous devons parler affaires, asseyez-vous !» les invite Elaïn. L'hôte claque des doigts et une porte s'entrouvre au fond de la pièce. « Du thé ! ». 

- Si je vous comprends bien, vous avez l'intention de prendre un navire d'assaut. Je vous signale par avance que je n'interviendrai pas dans une joute navale. A moins qu'elle ne fût clairement à mon avantage, mais à vous entendre, je devine que ce ne sera pas le cas. 

- Alors menez nous à ce vaisseau et nous nous occuperons du reste, propose Erasmus. 

L’elfe majestueux hésite quelques instants. « C'est entendu » conclut-il finalement, dans un soupir de lassitude. « Les temps sont un peu creux en cette saison. 500 pièces d'or par jour et 3 de plus pour chaque membre de mon équipage ».

Cendres laisse échapper un toussotement tandis que le gnome recrache son thé. « Je dispose de 30 matelots. Tout homme perdu pendant la traversée vous coûtera 50 pièces d'or supplémentaires », précise le capitaine.

« Le thé est-il compris dans le prix ? » tente d'ironiser Erasmus, sans décrocher un sourire à quiconque.

« Nous devoir nous isoler. Nous besoin réfléchir » propose Yjir. Elaïn les laisse seuls. La réflexion se résume à un recensement de la fortune du groupe, qui sera suffisante même si Cendres ne peut contribuer autant que ses acolytes. « Marché conclu » lâche le druide lorsque le grand elfe revient. « Prenez un peu de repos à terre et rassemblez vos affaires. Départ demain matin, 1 heure avant l'aube », décrète Elaïn.

Une courte mais réparatrice nuit à l'Hostellerie plus tard, Cendres et Erasmus posent le pied sur le pont de l'Aquelazën, en compagnie d'un druide heureux et ragaillardi par la perspective de ne plus quitter Œil-de-Nuit qu’il est allé rechercher aux abords de la ville. Celui-ci a un peu maigri et semble s’être battu, mais il n’en est pas moins ravi de retrouver son ami druide. L’énorme loup  ne manque d’ailleurs pas d'inquiéter, ou à tout le moins d'impressionner, les marins humains et orcs qui composent l'équipage d'Elaïn. 

La mer est plate et le vent léger, mais le capitaine ne semble guère s'inquiéter de ce contretemps. De fait, très rapidement, l’Aquelazën prend le vent et la vitesse du navire est soutenue, malgré le manque de vent. La maîtrise de l'elfe et de son équipage forcent l'admiration. A la barre, Elaïn lance des ordres à ses hommes affairés à tous les niveaux du pont et du gréement. Des matelots équilibristes grimpent aux cordages pour ajuster le grand hunier ou hisser le petit perroquet. Un fou se laisse glisser du haut du mât de misaine vers le beaupré… Le spectacle est impressionnant, mais nos voyageurs ne peuvent rester sur le pont tant l'allure s'est accrue à mesure que le vent s'est levé.

Depuis le hublot de sa cabine, Yjir contemple le bal des mouettes au dessus de la mer. Mais le clapot et l'air ambiant l’indisposent, tant et si bien qu’il finit par rendre son repas. Erasmus met à profit sa solitude pour reprendre l'étude de son livre de sorts. Quant à  Cendres, elle reste un moment devant sa chambre, rêveuse, puis croise le regard de l'étrange Elaïn qui rejoint ses appartements.

« Je t'ai entendu me dire bonjour dans notre langue tout à l'heure, tu parles l'elfe d'une façon bien inhabituelle… » s'étonne l'archère.

- Les elfes diraient plutôt que c'est toi qui parle une langue abâtardie, répond l'homme, car du sang humain coule dans tes veines.

Cendres retient sa réaction de fureur et s'indigne : 

- En quoi ne serai-je pas une elfe autant que vous l'êtes ?
- Ils disent que ceux qui se sont exilés sur le Continent ont mêlé leur sang à celui des hommes… Pour eux, les elfes de Terkân ne sont plus tout à fait des elfes, répond le capitaine sur un ton parfaitement détaché.
- Jusqu'à quand peux-tu retracer ta lignée ? demande Cendres, un peu provocatrice.
- Comme tu le devines, je viens de l'île Sylve. J'ai plus de 3 000 ans… lâche Elaïn sans sourciller. Mais aujourd'hui je ne me considère plus comme un elfe, conclut-il sur un ton en forme d'invitation à changer de sujet.

- On raconte qu'il existe des elfes à la peau noire… » renchérit Cendres à l'intention de son hôte
- Aucun elfe de mes congénères n'admettra avoir connaissance de tels êtres. La légende veut qu'une partie des nôtres ait conclu un pacte avec des forces obscures, démoniaques, il y a fort longtemps. Lorsque leur alliance fut découverte, ceux-ci auraient été bannis de notre île, et condamnés à vivre dans les entrailles de la terre… Mais regarde plutôt ! s’interrompt-il soudain.

Elaïn se rapproche de la fenêtre, fixe son regard dans le lointain et se saisit d'une longue vue : « Lum-Queza ! Nous y sommes déjà. Préviens tes amis que nous aurons de l'avance. » La journée se déroule sans autre événement, et pendant la nuit, pendant qu’Erasmus, Yjir et Œil de Nuit dorment, Cendres erre sur le pont du navire, les cheveux secoués par le vent et les embruns, troublés par les dires d’Elaïn.

Quelques heures ont passé lorsque, peu après l’aube, la vigie de l'Aquelazën alerte les passagers : « Navire droit devant ! ». Au loin, on distingue un bâtiment qui semble assez large. A l'approche, la vigie précise que le vaisseau est bien armé « A en juger par la carène et la proue, on dirait un bateau des armées de Glass » . Cette suggestion méduse l'auditoire et conduit Elaïn à confirmer qu'il n'est pas question pour lui de tenter un abordage.

« Il nous faut l’approcher pour savoir s’il s’agit bien du navire que nous cherchons et, si c’est le cas, quelles sont les forces en présence », suggère Erasmus. Après un instant de réflexion, les regards se tournent vers Korg qui comprend que son heure est venue… Il est désigné volontaire pour aller espionner le bateau et faire son rapport.

« Mais ne t’inquiète pas, mon ami, je ne te laisserai pas partir à l’aventure sans défense ». Et le gnome d’entamer son plus courant rituel afin de rendre son familier invisible. « Ne tarde pas, tu dispose d’une heure au maximum ».

L’attente est longue pour le groupe, et en particulier pour le magicien qui voit les minutes s’égrener à toute vitesse. Le fidèle volatile finit par revenir de son expédition, essoufflé et meurtri.

« Efficace ton sortilège, adresse-t-il à son maître, un de ces malades m’a filé un coup de cimeterre dans l’aile ! ».

- Calme-toi mon fidèle Korg, nous allons te soigner. L’animal reprend ses esprits et comprend vite que tout le monde est suspendu à… son bec !

- Il y avait plusieurs dizaines d’hommes sur le pont. En plus de ces satanés encapuchonnés, qui étaient bien cinq ou six. Mais le plus gratiné, c’était un grand costaud qui portait une lourde armure noire sur laquelle était dessinée une tête, je crois.
- Et Umar ? s’impatiente Yjir.
- Minute, j’y viens. Je me suis glissé par une écoutille pour pénétrer dans la cale. Ca puait là-dedans ! Il y avait au moins cinquante esclave enchaînés. Mais j’ai bien cru reconnaître un nain balaise qui pourrait être Umar.
- Alors nous devons nous rendre sur ce bateau, et au plus vite » assure Cendres. Puis se retournant vers ses deux compagnons : Vous avez une idée ?
- Moi pouvoir tous nous transformer en oiseaux, propose Yjir.
 - Ouais génial, s’enflamme Korg. Tu n’aurais pas pu le proposer plus tôt ?

Elaïn interrompt leur discussion. « Je ne sais pas ce que vous comptez faire, mais une chose est sûre, c’est que vous le ferez en présence de témoins ». Il  désigne à tribord une flotte de 4 felouques armés de balistes légères et dépourvues de pavillon.

« Llambeth !!!! » s’exclame le gnome. « Il a tenu parole ! ».

L’arrivée des renforts stimule l’établissement d’un plan de bataille. Yjir transformera Erasmus, Cendres, Œil-de-Nuit et lui-même en mouettes. Et même Korg car un corbeau en pleine mer se ferait remarquer. Le mage rejoindra les bateaux de Llambeth pendant que ses compagnons feront diversion à l’intérieur du bateau ennemi, afin de sortir Umar sain et sauf.


----------



## Horacio

eeeeeeecchoooooooooo...

peux-tu me re-envoyer le e-mail avec le fichier, please?


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *eeeeeeecchoooooooooo...
> 
> peux-tu me re-envoyer le e-mail avec le fichier, please? *




C'est fait à 'horacio@lauhor.net'

Benoit


----------



## Ancalagon

Une bataille navale?  Youpi!

En passant, le navire elfique me rapele le livre "voyage of the fox rider"

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Une bataille navale?  Youpi!
> 
> En passant, le navire elfique me rapele le livre "voyage of the fox rider"
> 
> Ancalagon *




Ouaip ! Finalement, faute de temps, on ne l'a pas joué "by the rules", mais plutôt "freeform".

Voyage of the Fox Rider ? Connais pas. C'est de qui ?


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Une bataille navale?  Youpi!
> 
> En passant, le navire elfique me rapele le livre "voyage of the fox rider"
> 
> Ancalagon *




Au fait, Ancalagon, j'ai un excellent pote et super rôliste qui s'est installé dans la banlieue d'Ottawa. Je ne sais pas s'il se cherche un groupe, mais au cas-où, tu recrutes ?


----------



## Sammael99

*Péril en Haute-Mer (2ème partie)*

On remercie Elaïn et lui demande de rester dans les environs encore un moment au cas où son aide se révèlerait utile. Le shaman réunit ses amis autour de lui et lève les mains au ciel, invoquant la puissance de la nature dans un déluge d’incantations tribales inquiétantes. Les corps de nos héros rapetissent lentement, leurs peaux se délitent, leurs nez s’amincissent et s’allongent, tandis que leurs pieds se sont mus en pattes griffues. Les voilà mouettes, pour le plus grand amusement de Korg… Yjir, évidemment,  n’a pas omis de se réserver le beau rôle puisqu’il a lui pris la forme d’un majestueux albatros.

Le gnome repère parmi les équipages des felouques, une vingtaine par bateau, la silhouette familière de Goëry de Llambeth. Sans hésitation, le mage atterrit en face du baron et reprend sa forme humaine, sous des regards ébahis.

- Vous êtes un homme de parole, Baron, et cela vous honore. 
- C’est moi qui vous suis redevable, et je ne l’ai pas oublié. De plus, votre affaire me concerne directement. Que comptez vous faire désormais ?
 - Mes amis vont pénétrer en toute discrétion à l’intérieur du bateau et vont faire diversion. Il nous faut attaquer, et mes compagnons trouveront un moyen de nous rejoindre.

- Lusigny ! aboie le baron à un soldat fluet à la fine moustache « Faites préparer les archers ! ». Puis en direction d’Erasmus. « Je dois vous avertir que je n’aurai d’autre solution que de couler ce navire. Comme vous l’avez noté, je navigue sans pavillon. Je ne voudrai pas que mon intervention soit connue et contribue à accroître les tensions existant avec Glass ». Le gnome ne semble pas s’émouvoir de cette perspective. « Commencez la manœuvre d’encerclement ! », reprend le baron à l’attention de ses hommes. 

Pendant ce temps, Yjir a trouvé moyen de s’immiscer dans la cale du bateau de Glass. Malgré ses précautions pour rendre la chose moins impressionnante, sa dé-transformation déclenche un étonnement un peu bruyant. Le druide fait signe aux esclaves de faire silence. 

- Nous vous libérer dans un instant. Mais pas de bruit et vous dire moi où sont les clés…
- Sur moi, ironise un homme derrière Yjir. 
- Ta gueule, Restyf, chuchote un troisième, se tournant vers le druide… Elles sont dans les poches du garde derrière la porte. 

Le shaman repère un nain à la barbe hirsute qui lui rappelle quelque chose. Il semble bien amoché et son corps est pétri de bleus. « Umar ? Toi être Umar ? ». Un léger sourire accompagne l’illumination du regard de l’esclave. « Vous ? ».

Le plan est sommairement exposé au nain qui opine du chef et se retrouve vers un grand dadais « Lothar, peux-tu nous aider ? ».

Sur le pont du navire de Glass, c’est l’effervescence. La cadence accélérée ordonnée par le capitaine ne permet pas d’échapper à l’encerclement inexorable mené par les bateaux ennemis. Une volée de flèches enflammées s’abat soudain sur les voiles et l’équipage, tandis que la vigie s’est écrasée, balancée du grand mât par une ennemie que nul n’avait vu venir. La bataille est lancée, et Cendres dispose désormais d’un emplacement de choix pour décocher ses projectiles…

Les occupants du navire ne tardent pas à riposter. Quelques uns des hommes en capuchons lancent de leurs sortilèges d'aveuglement à destination des archers de Llambeth. L'homme en armure noire, sans aucun doute leur chef, semble tout d'abord évaluer les forces ennemies en présence. Puis, joignant ses mains en direction du ciel, il déclame "Duc Aveugle, protège moi et enveloppe moi de ta puissance". Entre ses paumes paraît alors se concentrer une énergie dévastatrice, qu'il libère en direction d'une felouque de Llambeth. L'embarcation explose dans une imposante gerbe de flammes. Les hommes de Llambeth poussent des cris d’horreur, mais, sous la férule sévère du Baron, se reprennent et canardent de plus belle en direction du navire esclavagiste.

A fond de cale, Yjir et ses nouveaux amis profitent de l'agitation qui règne sur le pont pour lancer eux aussi leur assaut. Le druide défigure l'un des gardes d'un violent coup de bâton dans l'arcade sourcilière, pendant que son colossal familier plante ses crocs dans la cuisse d'un autre. Galvanisés, les esclaves tentent vainement de lui emboîter le pas mais ne peuvent se libérer de leurs entraves. En retrait de la scène, le dénommé Lothar psalmodie lui-aussi une prière « Zenda, donne moi la Force de briser mes chaînes pour libérer mes compagnons ». Œil-de-Nuit finit d'un coup de griffes par mettre son vis-à-vis hors d'état de nuire. Le shaman ne tarde pas à faire de même en achevant son ennemi d'un efficace double contact. Il déleste aussitôt le garde d'un lourd jeu de clés qu'il jette à terre en direction d'un grand orque velu :

- A toi de jouer ! Vous faire vite. Moi aller sur le pont combattre « yeux cousus ».

La bataille fait rage entre les felouques de Llambeth et le vaisseau de Glass. Erasmus réplique à la tornade subie par ses alliés en adressant une boule de feu sur la proue du bateau ennemi. Deux soldats et un encapuchonné se  jettent à l'eau pour échapper au torrent de flammes. Cendres touche le chevalier noir au mollet d'une de ses flèches. Mais le lanceur de sorts ne semble guère ébranlé. « Duc Aveugle, j'en appelle à toi contre ces mécréants ». Et l'homme de diriger un effet vers la felouque d'Erasmus et de Goëry de Llambeth.

Le gnome et son hôte sont soulagés de ne pas connaître le même destin que la première embarcation. Revigoré, le mage entame un nouveau rituel destructeur à destination de son homologue. Il se rend alors compte qu'il ne peut plus émettre aucun son… Il se rappelle alors d’un des modules de cours enseignés à l’Université Illusioniste d’Antarbel : « Le silence magique et ses effets sur les praticiens des Arcanes : dilemmes et solutions. » Quel malheur qu’il n’ait pas été admis…

L'archère du groupe a quant à elle cessé le débit de ses flèches pour concentrer ses efforts sur le plus dangereux des ennemis, attendant sa prochaine initiative pour contrer sa magie d'un projectile assassin.  Le guerrier noir continue en effet  d'invoquer son maître : « Duc Aveugle, par ta volonté permets moi de captiver tes ennemis ». Le moment est propice pour l'elfe puisque le sortilège en préparation semble nécessiter un moment d'intense concentration que l'ennemi maintient en fredonnant dans un langage abscons. Cendres ajuste l'homme, attend l'instant adéquat, et laisse partir son attaque. Malheureusement, la flèche ricoche sur la courbure l’armure métallique et le coup est manqué !

Pendant ce temps, le gnome s'est déplacé sur la felouque afin de s'écarter de la zone de silence dont il pense avoir été victime. Peine perdue, puisque Erasmus se heurte à un Goëry de Llambeth qui soudain ne peut donner d’ordres faute d’être entendu. Manifestement mécontent, il prononce des mots inaudibles à son endroit. Le mage convient que la guerre est vraiment déclarée, et saisit rageusement son arbalète aux fins d'embrocher le responsable de cette situation inédite. Dans sa précipitation, il rate lui aussi sa cible.

Cendres et Erasmus rechargent rapidement leurs armes et prennent une attention particulière à viser le chevalier noir. Mais, visiblement sous l'effet d'un charme puissant, ni l'un ni l'autre ne peuvent se résoudre à blesser un charismatique guerrier, de surcroît mélodieux chanteur, alors que des cibles toutes choisies l'entourent sur le pont. Le gnome et l'elfe ne sont certes pas les seules victimes des pouvoirs du jeteur de sorts, puisqu'aucun archer de Llambeth ne vise désormais ce redoutable ennemi.   

La situation est critique pour les adversaires de Glass puisque l'homme à l'armure noire paraît intouchable et que ni la dextérité de Cendres, ni la magie d'Erasmus ne sont efficaces contre ce dernier. Menacée par les nombreux archers en contrebas qui l'ont désormais repérée, l'archère lâche son arme, croise ses bras et ferme ses paupières pour réciter un rituel de protection. Alors que plusieurs « encapuchonnés » tentent de lui ôter la vue par magie, son rituel prend effet et la protège de ces assauts surnaturels. 

Erasmus s'est arrêté un instant de pester contre son impuissance et rassemble ses maigres connaissances sur la magie divine pour trouver une parade au silence magique qui l’affecte. Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr ! s'exclame-t-il – toujours sans bruit - en déboutonnant sa robe. Après avoir également ôté sa ceinture, le gnome balance le tout de l'autre côté du bateau et, nu comme un ver, se retourne vers Korg qu'il peut entendre railler « Non mais ça va pas, celui-là il est vraiment malade ! » Ouf ! Le son est revenu.

Il est plus que temps d'intervenir. Les hommes de Glass ont désormais clairement pris le dessus. A l'aide de grappins, un trio de soldats a même pu  cramponner une felouque qui s'approche dangereusement d'un groupe de soldats et d'encapuchonnés. Repérant la menace, le gnome émet un son rauque et, désignant d'un doigt un à un les trois hommes, les gratifie d'un projectile magique. Touchés, deux d'entre eux lâchent prise mettant un terme à la manœuvre.

L'incendie du navire ennemi commence à se propager nettement et toujours pas d'Umar en vue Cendres s’inquiète mais continue à distribuer ses flèches depuis le grand mât. Dans l'instant qui suit, l'archère pousse un soupir de soulagement en repérant Yjir qui, aidé de son redoutable animal, vient d’assommer un soldat qui se tenait devant l’entrée de la cale. Derrière le druide, on dirait qu'un nain rameute des esclaves sur le pont…  Cette vision galvanise les capacités de l'elfe qui, dans un sursaut de volonté remarquable, parvient à maîtriser son émotion suffisamment pour viser le guerrier noir, qui psalmodie toujours et encore. Cette fois, c'est dans le mille. Un projectile en pleine épaule arrête net l'incantation au Duc Aveugle.

Ce coup de maître déclenche une volée de flèches sur le jeteur de sorts, à nouveau la cible d'une légion entière d'archers. Erasmus joint ses pouvoirs à ce déchaînement meurtrier et fait apparaître un cercle enflammé dans le dos de l'homme, qui ne peut éviter tant d'attaques conjointes. D'autant plus qu'Yjir et Œil-de-Nuit fondent également sur lui.

Le shaman est néanmoins stoppé dans sa progression par un de ces individus aux yeux cousus dissimulés sous une capuche. A peine le temps de réagir à l'initiative ennemie, le druide sent soudain son regard se voiler. Faisant montre d’une grande volonté, il tente de repousser cet assaut magique, et quelques fractions de seconde plus tard, sa vue revient. Il se baisse juste à temps pour éviter qu’un autre « encapuchonné » ne lui tranche la tête d’un coup de cimeterre. 

Le guerrier noir est maintenant affaibli, et sent que son camp a perdu le dessus. Il profite de la distraction d'Yjir pour sauter derrière lui, mais contre toute attente, ne le frappe pas. En effet, l'homme appose sa main sur le druide et entame une courte mélopée : le corps de sa victime se raidit soudainement, et paraît se vider de son sang. L'adepte du Duc Aveugle, au contraire, s'est manifestement revigoré dans cet échange qui lui a restitué une partie de son énergie destructrice.

Mais il doit désormais faire face aux assauts d'un loup massif et déchaîné par l'instinct de protection de son maître. Alors que le guerrier noir s'escrime à éviter la brûlure de la sphère enflammée invoquée par Erasmus, Œil-de-Nuit plante ses crocs dans le mollet de son vis-à-vis et le déséquilibre. A terre, en armure, l'homme est à la merci de l'animal, d'autant plus qu'Erasmus lui assène une nouvelle salve de projectiles magiques. Dédaignant la douleur que lui inflige la sphère enflammée, le loup ne cesse de planter ses crocs ravageurs sur le corps de son ennemi. Le guerrier rend l’âme dans un râle... 

Le vaisseau de Glass, dont les forces armées sont en déconfiture, ressemble de plus en plus à une immense torche flottante. La structure ne va pas tarder à céder et le grand mât donne quelques signes de faiblesse qui incitent Cendres à entamer une descente rapide. Une flèche manque de transpercer sa botte, un autre fuse à sa droite… Ces flèches viennent des felouques de Llambeth ! 

« Arrêtez cela, c'est une amie, elle est avec nous ! » s'égosille vainement Erasmus en direction des archers qui canardent avec maladresse l'elfe. L'ordre du Duc de Llambeth a en revanche un effet immédiat « Ne visez pas la femme en noir ! » Il désigne deux cordages entre le navire de Glass et l'un des siens : « Et coupez ces grappins, leur bateau va couler ! »

Les hommes de Llambeth obtempèrent prestement. Une fois la maîtrise militaire du navire complète, on organise l'évacuation des esclaves survivants, dont Umar fait heureusement partie, et d'Œil-de-Nuit en dépit de la peur qu'il inspire. Deux soldats apportent à Goëry de Llambeth le corps d'un homme revêtu d'une capuche. Le Duc découvre le visage de ce mystérieux cadavre et, sans cacher son dégoût, il ordonne avec assurance : Ceux-là, lestez-les tous et jetez-les à l'eau.

Avant de rallier les felouques, Cendres met à profit les dernières minutes à flots du vaisseau de Glass pour examiner les restes du chevalier noir, serviteur du Duc Aveugle. Son armure recèle-t-elle quelque magie susceptible d'être soumise à l'examen de l'ordre de Mezrâ ? L'elfe s'approche de l'homme, dont la cuirasse et la masse dégagent effectivement une énergie magique puissante, mais maléfique. Un dernier coup d'œil à son blason, pour le mémoriser : une tête de bouc pointue, deux cornes visibles, et un bandeau tiré sur les yeux de l'animal… Mais il est trop tard pour chercher à en savoir plus car les felouques de Llambeth n'attendront plus pour s'éloigner.

L'elfe rallie le bateau du Duc, sur lequel elle retrouve ses amis et Umar. Yjir prend soin de son familier, qui n'est que légèrement blessé. Llambeth fait signe à ses hommes en désignant l'épave : « Accélérez, il coule. Je ne veux pas risquer une minute de plus qu'on me voie ici ! ».


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Wouhou*

Que d'action !
J'adore les batailles navales 
Et j'adore les plans qui se déroulent sans accroc  
Encore une belle update, Sammael, et tes dons de conteurs semblent s'améliorer encore avec le temps.


----------



## Ancalagon

Désolé, mais on a trop de joueurs....

Je lui recomande la boutique "fandom II", c'est la meilleure place pour acheter du matériel de jeux (attention, le propriétaire est d'humeur mauvaise).  Il devrait y avoir des annonces pour des groupes cherchan des joeurs.

Ancalagon


----------



## Ancalimon

*Bientôt la rentrée*

L'ensemble du groupe devrait être de retour la semaine prochaine, et c'est avec grand plaisir qu'Yjir retrouvera ses compagnons.

Pas tous, cependant, puisque le joueur tenant le personnage de Cendres s'apprête à devenir Maître de Jeu, temporairement, histoire que Ben se repose un peu les méninges et prépare la Saison suivante avec soin. (Il va jouer un clerc je crois en attendant )

J'en profite pour dire ici (ça fait plus officiel) que tous les joueurs, et moi le premier, avons adoré la Saison 2, tant les détails de chaque aventure, que le fil directeur (la traque d'Umar) et la trame d'arrière-plan (le Rubis, le Duc Aveugle).

Mais j'anticipe : pour vous, lecteurs, la Saison 2 n'est pas terminée. Alors bonne fin de lecture !!


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Wouhou*



			
				Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Que d'action !
> J'adore les batailles navales
> Et j'adore les plans qui se déroulent sans accroc
> Encore une belle update, Sammael, et tes dons de conteurs semblent s'améliorer encore avec le temps. *




Hem...

C'est à ce stade qu'il me faut rappeler un petit détail qui ne m'honore pas : en théorie, ce n'est pas moi qui écrit les compte-rendus. Le dernier que tu complimentes était écrit par Christophe / Erasmus, mais je lui ferais part de ton compliment, il va aimer ! Avec un peu de chance, il daignera même poster sa joie d'être ainsi complimenté ;-)

Benoit

_ Edit : orthographe_


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Bientôt la rentrée*



			
				Ancalimon said:
			
		

> *L'ensemble du groupe devrait être de retour la semaine prochaine, et c'est avec grand plaisir qu'Yjir retrouvera ses compagnons.
> 
> Pas tous, cependant, puisque le joueur tenant le personnage de Cendres s'apprête à devenir Maître de Jeu, temporairement, histoire que Ben se repose un peu les méninges et prépare la Saison suivante avec soin. (Il va jouer un clerc je crois en attendant )
> *




Il va jouer un clerc qui apparaît déjà dans les compte-rendus ci-dessus, à savoir... Lothar de Maestre !

Je vous en dirais plus sur lui sous peu. 



> *J'en profite pour dire ici (ça fait plus officiel) que tous les joueurs, et moi le premier, avons adoré la Saison 2, tant les détails de chaque aventure, que le fil directeur (la traque d'Umar) et la trame d'arrière-plan (le Rubis, le Duc Aveugle).
> 
> Mais j'anticipe : pour vous, lecteurs, la Saison 2 n'est pas terminée. Alors bonne fin de lecture !! *




Et que manque-t'il pour qu'elle le soit ? Trois gros updates :

Le retour à Winzeria avec le Baron de Llambeth, explications, discussions avec Umar, échafaudage de plans, etc. (Christophe / Erasmus)

Le retour par un chemin secret dans le royaume des nains... (Chloé / Sküm)

La conclusion de la saison (Eric / Yjir)

Avec en bonus, l'intermède vécu par Sküm lors de son séjour au Monastère Antonien de Taërion.

Avec un peu de chance, à mi-septembre, quand on commencera à rejouer, tout sera en ligne !

Benoit


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Re: Re: Wouhou*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hem...
> 
> C'est à ce stade qu'il me faut rappeler un petit détail qui ne m'honore pas : en théorie, ce n'est pas moi qui écrit les compte-rendus. Le dernier que tu complimentes était écrit par Christophe / Erasmus, mais je lu iferais part de ton compliment, il va aimer ! Avec un peu de chance, il daignera même poster sa joie d'être ainci complimenté ;-)
> 
> Benoit *




Oups  
Ben, la remarque reste valable, mais elle s'adresse à qq1 d'autre, voilà tout


----------



## Ancalimon

*Bumpi - bumpa*

Philippe / ex-Targedaël / Cendres est de retour, avec une grosse belle trame de campagne qu'il ramène de la côte d'Azur. Impatience, impatience...

Je sais pas trop si cet intermède fera aussi l'objet d'une story hour sur ce forum, cela dit. Cendres ne fréquente pas trop l'endroit il me semble. Mais si vous faîtes pression, amis lecteurs, tout est possible : allez, tous ensemble :

Philippe on veut la story hour de ta campagne !!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui


----------



## Sammael99

*Carte des Terres Anciennes*

Rune a très sympathiquement proposé de réalisé une carte hypnotique des Terres Anciennes. Je la trouve vraiment super. Vous pouvez regarder d'autres cartes produites par lui ici


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Bumpi - bumpa*



> *Philippe on veut la story hour de ta campagne !!
> 
> *




Eric, gueule pas trop fort ! C'est de toute façon nous qui allons devoir la rédiger, la Story Hour...


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio,

Merci pour la carte, ça marche maintenant !

Demain, version réécrite de l'épisode 3.


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Horacio,
> 
> Merci pour la carte, ça marche maintenant !
> 
> Demain, version réécrite de l'épisode 3. *




Cool!


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 3 / Roll-Call*

Salut à tous !

J'ai fini de réécrire l'épisode 3 "La Crypte des Protecteurs". Retournez-y, vous verrez pas mal de nouvelles choses. En particulier, on commence à apercevoir les conséquences du niveau de Sorcier de Targedaël pas encore très bien maîtrisé !

Sinon, je souhaitais faire un roll-call pour voir qui nous lit encore. Voici la liste de tous les pseudos qui ont posté depuis les débuts du thread. Si vous êtes cités, mettez juste un petit message pour dire présent (et un avis sur l'histoire, si vous le souhaitez) Si vous n'êtes pas mentionné, ce serait sympa de nous faire savori que vous êtes là en mettant un petit message : 

Horacio
Blargney
Tanager
Chacal
Ancalagon
Rousing Fox
Ancalimon
Gardomyn
Traulen
Cendres
Gez


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Présent*

Toujours présent et accro


----------



## Horacio

Bien sur, je suis ici. Et acro, _of course_


----------



## Ancalagon

J'y suis!

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Donc...

Trois lecteurs !

Eh les gars, on est quatre, on fait un tarot ?



Eh bien tant pis ! Nous continuerons contre vents et marées !!!

Guess I don't pimp enough


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Donc...
> 
> Trois lecteurs !
> 
> Eh les gars, on est quatre, on fait un tarot ?
> *




On peut toujours jouer un mus (un jeu Espagnol, le meilleur jeu de cartes pour quatre personnes)...


----------



## Cendres

On m'a appelé ? Pas la peine de crier ! Je suis là ! 

Bon j'espère que je serais à la hauteur de Benoit pour prendre la suite, ou plutot l'intermede, de cette campagne...

On devrait commencer à rejouer d'ici peu....alors vite vite je retourne fignoler le premier scénario....je vous laisse.....


----------



## Sammael99

Woo-hoo-HOOO !

On a réussi à faire poster Philippe / Cendres !

Halleluja !

Au fait, tant que j'y suis Horacio, j'ai adoré ton analogie 1st Ed. / 2nd Ed. sur la Bible dans le thread sur les paladins. Most Excellent !!!


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Au fait, tant que j'y suis Horacio, j'ai adoré ton analogie 1st Ed. / 2nd Ed. sur la Bible dans le thread sur les paladins. Most Excellent !!! *




Hahahahaha!!! Merci beaucoup, Ben!

Je ne voulais pas entrer dans l'aspect religeuse (pas permit dans le forum) donc j'ai cherche une analogie D&Deuse


----------



## Sammael99

*House Rules*

Salut à tous !

En attendant la suite des CRs, je me proposais, dans les jours qui viennent, de poster les House Rules mises au point pour Les Terres Anciennes. Je commence dans quelques instants par les House Rules sur la magie des arcanes.


----------



## Horacio

I like House Rules! 

Je veux dire, j'aime les "regles maison"


----------



## Sammael99

*Considérations sur le magie des Arcanes*

Ce document clarifie ou modifie les règles trouvées dans le PHB.

*Diffusion*
En raison du contrôle effectué par la Guilde de Haute Magie et le Culte de Mezrâ sur la diffusion de la connaissance magique, certains sortilèges ne sont pas autorisés ou ont un usage restreint. On distingue donc quatre catégories de diffusion pour chaque sortilège :


 Accès Public (Pub.) : Un sortilège d’accès public ne fait l’objet d’aucune restriction. Il est accessible aux membres de la Guilde de Haute Magie ou peut être obtenu auprès du Temple de Mezrâ.
 Accès Restreint (Rest.) : Un sortilège d’accès restreint n’est pas interdit d’usage, mais le mage qui décide de l’acquérir et de l’apprendre doit se soumettre à une règle de bonne conduite concernant l’usage de ce sort. Cette règle de bonne conduite implique de ne pas s’en servir à mauvais escient, ni de mettre en danger par son usage des innocents. Le culte de Mezrâ et en particulier la Garde Pourpre veillent à ce que les sortilèges restreints ne soient pas utilisés de manière dangereuse. Les membres de la Guilde qui souhaitent acquérir ces sortilèges auprès de la Guilde doivent soit être membres depuis plus de cinq ans et être passés devant le Comité de Bonne Conduite, soit accepter de porter une amulette qui permet de déceler les mauvais usages et de les signaler au culte de Mezrâ.
 Interdit (Int.) : Un sortilège interdit n’est diffusé ni par la Guilde ni par le Culte de Mezrâ. En théorie, la possession d’un sortilège interdit (c’est à dire son inscription dans le livre de sorts d’un mage) est théoriquement réprimée aussi, même si en pratique, cette règle est difficilement applicable.
 Non Stipulé (-) : Certains sortilèges sont trop rares ou inconnus pour faire l’objet d’une restriction.

*Rareté*
Certaines formules sont plus ou moins courantes, plus ou moins accessibles. Cela dépend généralement à la fois de la notoriété du mage à l’origine de la formule, mais aussi de l’impact qu’ont pu avoir les autodafés de la Chute de l’Empire de Landis sur les ouvrages comportant cette formule. Enfin, l’interdiction d’un sortilège par la Guilde de Haute-Magie ou le Culte de Mezrâ a bien sûr un impact sur sa rareté. On distingue cinq niveaux de rareté : 


 Fréquent (Freq.) : Cette formule est largement diffusée, régulièrement enseignée par les maîtres à leurs apprentis, et on la retrouve dans la plupart des livres de sorts de tout un chacun.
 Occasionnel (Occ.) : Plusieurs exemplaires de cette formule ont survécu aux autodafés de la Chute de l’Empire, et au fil des années, elle a été suffisamment recopiée ici ou là pour qu’on ne puisse pas la qualifier de rare.
 Rare (Rare) : Seuls quelques exemplaires de la formule ont survécu aux autodafés, ou la formule est plus récente et n’a jamais fait l’objet d’une grande diffusion. Il est difficile de la trouver auprès de la Guilde de Haute-Magie ou du Culte de Mezrâ et rare de la voir apparaître dans des livres de sorts. 
 Introuvable (Intr.) : Cette formule est parfois connue mais rarissime, mythique. Seuls quelques mages sont susceptibles de la posséder réellement, et ils la conservent jalousement. 
 Unique (Un.) : Ce sortilège a été l’objet des recherches d’un mage spécifique qui n’a jamais diffusé la formule. Elle est donc littéralement unique. 

*Dénomination des Formules*
Les noms stipulés pour les formules dans le PHB, s’ils sont utilisés de manière scolaire pour décrire les sortilèges, ne sont pratiquement jamais utilisés par les mages entre eux car ils sont considérés comme ingrats et sans saveur. Ingrats car c’est un grand honneur pour un mage que de voir son nom apposé à une formule d’importance, surtout si celle-ci devient célèbre, et sans saveur car les mages aiment à parler un langage fleuri, un jargon savant qui les distingue des gens du commun.

*Accessibilité des Formules*
Comme on l’a vu plus tôt, les formules de sortilèges sont diversement accessibles en fonction de leur diffusion et de leur rareté. Les membres de la Guilde de Haute-Magie ont droit à compulser les ouvrages de la Guilde pour copier deux formules à chaque fois que leur compréhension de la magie augmente de façon significative. Il est aussi possible d’obtenir certaines formules auprès du Temple de Mezrâ même si celui-ci est très prudent dans ses choix et exige toujours une contrepartie. Pour déterminer quelles formules sont connues de la guilde ou du temple en un lieu donné, on procède comme suit :

*Guilde de Haute-Magie*

Officine (la plupart des villes): 

 Toutes les formules fréquentes 
 9-N formules occasionnelles de chaque niveau
 Aucun formule rare

Bureau (les grandes métropoles)	

 Toutes les formules fréquentes
 Toutes les formules occasionnelles
 5-N formules rares

Chapitre (Landis)

 Toutes les formules fréquentes
 Toutes les formules occasionnelles
 Toutes les formules rares jusqu’au niveau 6

_Note : N est le niveau du sort recherché.
Note 2 : Ces règles de disponibilité ne concernent évidemment que les formules de diffusion « publique » ou « restreinte ». La Guilde de Haute Magie ne donne jamais d’accès officiel aux formules interdites._

*Culte de Mezrâ*

Chapelle (La plupart des villes libres de culte)

 Toutes les formules fréquentes 
 4-N formules occasionnelles de chaque niveau
 Aucun formule rare 

Temple (La plupart des Grandes Villes)

 Toutes les formules fréquentes
 7-N formules occasionnelles de chaque niveau
 4-N formules rares

Cathédrale (Halos, Landis)

 Toutes les formules fréquentes
 Toutes les formules occasionnelles
 Toutes les formules rares jusqu’au niveau 7

_Note : N est le niveau du sort recherché
Note 2 : Ces règles de disponibilité ne concernent évidemment que les formules de diffusion « publique » ou « restreinte ». Le Culte de Mezrâ ne donne jamais d’accès officiel aux formules interdites.
Note 3 : On raconte que la Cathèdre abriterait les ouvrages, et donc les sortilèges, les plus rares et les plus puissants, mais bien sûr, personne qui n’aie tenté de le vérifier n’a pu en témoigner… _

Il existe deux autres moyens de se procurer des formules : trouver des parchemins ou des livres de sorts, ou échanger des formules avec d’autres mages. Les mages sont très protecteurs de leurs formules mais reconnaissent parfois que l’extension de leurs connaissances ne peut se faire qu’au prix de quelques concessions. Il n’est donc pas rare de voir des mages marchander l’échange de quelques parchemins comportant la rare invocation recherchée depuis longtemps.

*Connaissance des Formules*
L’éducation des mages est très variable et donc peu fiable. Il est fréquent que des mages n’aient jamais entendu parler de certaines formules moins répandues que d’autres. Lorsqu’un joueur souhaite évaluer si son personnage connaît une formule spécifique, il effectue un jet de Connaissance des Arcanes dont la difficulté est liée au niveau du sort et à sa rareté. La difficulté du jet est 10 + niveau du sort + facteur rareté. Le facteur rareté est exprimé par le tableau suivant : 

Fréquent : Malus 0
Occasionnel : Malus 5
Rare : Malus 10
Introuvable : Malus 20
Unique : Impossible de faire de jet

Ainsi, avant qu’Erasmus le Mage ne rende visite à la Guilde de Haute Magie pour acquérir un sortilège, Christophe, le joueur qui incarne Erasmus désire savoir son personnage connaît la formule du « Bouclier Igné de Féréus » (alias Fire Shield). C’est un sort rare de niveau 4. Erasmus devra donc réussir un jet de Connaissance des Arcanes difficulté 10+4+10 soit 24 pour avoir entendu parler de ce sort.
Il n’est possible de prendre 10 sur ce jet que si l’on a à sa disposition une bibliothèque magique d’au moins 25 points (voir plus bas). Il n’est possible de prendre 20 sur ce jet que si l’on a à sa disposition une bibliothèque magique d’au moins 100 points.

*Découverte et déchiffrage de parchemins ou de livres de sorts*
Avant de pouvoir être interprété, tout document de nature magique (livre de sorts ou parchemin) doit être lu. Cela nécessite un jet de Sens Magique difficulté 20 + le niveau du sortilège lu. Alternativement un sort de Lecture de la Magie permettra de lire le texte.
Si le personnage connaît le sort, il peut l’identifier et immédiatement commencer à l’étudier afin de l’apprendre. S’il ne connaît pas le sort, il doit tout d’abord en comprendre les tenants et aboutissants avant de pouvoir le maîtriser : cela nécessite ¼ d’heure d’étude par niveau du sort et un jet de Sens Magique difficulté 15 + niveau du sort. Il n’est pas possible de prendre 10 ou 20 sur ce jet. Si le jet est réussi, le mage peut commencer à apprendre le sort. 
Si le jet est échoué, le mage devra attendre d’avoir étendu sa culture et sa compréhension des arcanes avant de pouvoir retenter d’interpréter le sortilège, c’est à dire qu’il devra attendre que son score de Sens Magique aie augmenté.

*Bibliothèque magique*
Ce n’est pas sans raison que les mages s’entourent de nombreux ouvrages concernant la magie. Comme on le voit plus haut, ces ouvrages sont précieux pour la compréhension des sortilèges, mais aussi pour la recherche et l’expérimentation. De manière à simuler la qualité de l’information disponible, chaque ouvrage ayant trait à la magie est doté d’une valeur de 1 à 5 points. Cette valeur est liée à la fois à la richesse de l’information contenue dans l’ouvrage mais aussi à son étendue : un ouvrage traitant d’un sujet très pointu avec une grande richesse ne vaudrait peut-être que 2 points, par exemple.

*Fatigue*
Lancer des sorts de magie peut taxer le corps et s’avérer fatiguant. Pour chaque lancer de sort, le mage fait un jet de Sens Magique difficulté 10+niveau du sort. En cas d’échec, il subit une perte de PDV temporaire équivalente au niveau du sort. 

*Sorcellerie*
Les sorciers existent dans les Terres Anciennes, mais ils sont rares et pourchassés. Le Culte d’Ehrûn, le Cutle de Mezrâ et la Guilde de Haute Magie s’accordent pour considérer les sorciers comme de dangereux pariahs, et tout acte de sorcellerie fait encourir à celui qui le commet les risques des pires peines. D’un point de vue de règles, les Terres Anciennes utilisent à peu de choses près le modèle de sorcier du Book of Eldritch Might 2 de Monte Cook.


----------



## Sammael99

Alors, qu'esse vous en pensez de nos zousseroules ?


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Alors, qu'esse vous en pensez de nos zousseroules ? *




Superbes! Elles aident a donner un parfum tres special a la campagne. J'ai une doute, la fatigue. Tu utilises les regles de "spell slots" et fatigue au meme temps? Si oui, etre un magicien dans ta campagne est beaucoup plus dur que au D&D standard, non?


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Superbes! Elles aident a donner un parfum tres special a la campagne. J'ai une doute, la fatigue. Tu utilises les regles de "spell slots" et fatigue au meme temps? Si oui, etre un magicien dans ta campagne est beaucoup plus dur que au D&D standard, non? *




Oui et non. Ce que je veux éviter, c'est le mage qui balance un sort par round pendant 10 rounds de combat sans effet. Le jet de dé permet de faire en sorte que la fatigue n'arrive pas systématiquement. Comme c'est des PDV "subdual", il les récupère de toute façon à la fin du combat.

Cela dit, dans l'absolu, je suis convaincu que la différence en puissance potentielle entre les mages et les autres est énorme au fur et à mesure que les mages deviennent plus puissants. Je ne parle pas seulement en combat, mais dans l'absolu. C'est un moyen de la brider un peu.

Suivent les modifications pour la magie divine.


----------



## Horacio

Je crois que tu aimerais le systeme de magie de Sovereign Stone d20.


----------



## Sammael99

*Considérations sur le magie Divine*

Ce document clarifie ou modifie les règles trouvées dans le PHB.

*Résurrection*
Les sorts de résurrection n’existent pas dans les Terres Anciennes. Il existe des rituels de résurrection, qui doivent être effectués par plusieurs clercs de la même divinité. Plus spécifiquement, les rituels de résurrection fonctionnent de la manière suivante :

 Raise Dead : Nécessite trois clercs capables de lancer le sort. Le rituel dure 12 heures.
 Resurrection : Nécessite cinq clercs capables de lancer le sort. Le rituel dure 3 jours.
 True Ressurection : Nécessite 9 clercs capables de lancer le sort. Le rituel dure 9 jours.
Inutile de préciser que les cultes capables (en termes de puissance des membres du culte présents) et volontaires pour lancer ces sorts sont rares, et il faut généralement que les circonstances soient exceptionnelles. Il est aussi à noter que les cultes d’alignement Loyal sont généralement réticents, quels que soient leurs moyens, car la mort est considérée comme une loi de l’univers à l’encontre de laquelle il n’est pas bon d’aller. Le culte de Mortis refuse en toutes circonstances d’effectuer ces rituels.

Signalons enfin que certains cultes maléfiques disposent d’un sort équivalent à Raise Dead, mais avec la restriction complémentaire suivante : le corps ramené à la vie est ramené en l’état. L’esprit du mort y est bien réintégré, le corps peut récupérer des points de vie mais jamais des dommages durables (voir Considérations sur le Combat). De plus, selon le temps mis entre le moment de la mort et le lancement du sort, le corps se détériore. D’une manière générale, le corps perd 1 point de caractéristique (aléatoire) par jour au delà du deuxième jour. 

*Pouvoirs de guérison des praticiens de la magie divine*
Les pouvoirs de guérison des clercs sont différemment puissants selon que la divinité adorée propose le domaine Guérison ou non. Les sorts de soins restent dans les listes de sorts de toutes les divinités mais seuls les clercs d'une divinité ayant la vie ou la guérison dans ses attributs peuvent s'en servir avec autant d'efficacité sur des personnes ne faisant pas partie du culte de cette divinité. En d'autres termes, un clerc de Mezrâ peut soigner avec toute efficacité lui-même, ou un adepte de Mezrâ, ou Cendres (membre de la garde pourpre), mais sur Erasmus, ses sorts de soins seront moins efficaces. 

Concrètement, cela se traduit de la manière suivante : lorsqu'un clerc d'une divinité non liée à la guérison ou à la vie souhaite lancer un sort de soins sur quelqu'un d'autre que lui-même ou sur quelqu'un qui n'est pas lié à son propre culte, les d8 du sort sont remplacés par des d4. Lorsque le sort est binaire (comme Heal, qui guérit de toutes les blessures), il ne fonctionnera pas. Cela ne remet pas en cause la capacité d'un clerc à substituer un sort appris pour un sort de soins. 

En contrepartie, les clercs de divinités associées à la vie ou à la guérison sont privés de tous les sorts qui causent directement des dommages ou font du mal à une victime directement. En d'autres termes, un clerc de Zendâ peut utiliser Bull's Strength et taper plus fort sur son adversaire, mais il ne peut pas lui lancer de Flame Strike. Cette règle ne s'applique toutefois qu'aux êtres vivants, pas aux êtres extra-planaires (Outsiders) ou aux Morts-Vivants (Undead). Donc, dans l’exemple ci-dessus, le clerc ne pourrait pas lancer de Flame Strike sur le haut-prêtre de l'épouvantable culte d'Evancthe, mais il peut par contre le réserver pour l'immonde Nalfeshnee que celui-ci invoque ou pour les goules dont il s'entoure...

Les sorts concernés du PHB sont les suivants : 

Niveau 0 : Inflict Minor Wounds 

Niveau 1 : Inflict Light Wounds, Summon Monster I 

Niveau 2 : Death Knell, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Sound Burst, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II 

Niveau 3 : Contagion, Inflict Serious Wounds, Searing Light, Summon Monster III 

Niveau 4 : Inflict Critical Wounds, Summon Monster IV 

Niveau 5 : Circle of Doom, Flame Strike, Summon Monster V 

Niveau 6 : Create Undead, Harm, Summon Monster VI 

Niveau 7 : Blasphemy, Destruction, Diktum, Holy Word, Word of Chaos, Summon Monster VII 

Niveau 8 : Fire Storm, Summon Monster VIII 

Niveau 9 : Energy Drain, Implosion, Storm of Vengence, Summon Monster IX 

En ce qui concerne les Druides, le cas est un peu particulier : les druides incarnent l'équilibre de la nature, la balance entre la vie et la mort, cycle naturel. A ce titre, ils bénéficient à plein des sorts de soins mais n'ont pas de restrictions liées. Cette remarque s'applique aussi aux clercs de Mareila, pour autant qu'il en existe encore.


----------



## Havoc

Hello... enfin salut Sammael.
J'ai commencé à lire ton "thread" et il m'amuse beaucoup mais déjà j'ai une question: avec quoi as-tu dessiné tes cartes? Sont-elles disponibles quelque part sur un site quelconque?
best reg... salutations!


----------



## Sammael99

Woohooo !!!

Un nouveau lecteur !!!

[champagne]

Pchfffffffffffffffffffffffffff... 

[/champagne]

Salut Havoc !

Pour répondre à ta question, les cartes et les plans sont faits sous CorelDraw 8. Ce n'est pas un logiciel de carto mais un logiciel de dessin vectoriel, donc pas a priori très adapté, mais comme je me sers de Corel depuis 10 ans pour plein de conneries (cartes de voeux, affiches, etc.) c'est plus facile pour moi de m'en servir comme ça. 

Sont-elles disponibles sur un site web ? Oui et non. Elles sont hébergées sur un site web mais visibles seulement ici sur ENWorld. Ca fait une paye que j'ai envie de faire un site Terres Anciennes mais je ne pense pas avoir tout à fait assez de matériel pour le faire pour l'instant.

Cela dit, si tu veux les downloader, tu n'as qu'à faire un click droit sur EnWorld et les sauver sur ton disque, non ?

En tous cas, bonne lecture, et surtout fais un max de commentaires !!!

[n'en revient pas]

Woohooo...

[/n'en revient pas]


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Je crois que tu aimerais le systeme de magie de Sovereign Stone d20. *




J'en ai entendu parler et je suis curieux de le lire, mais pas au point d'acheter encore un setting dont je ne me servirais jamais 

Qu'est-ce que tu penses des modifications à la magie divine ?


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en ai entendu parler et je suis curieux de le lire, mais pas au point d'acheter encore un setting dont je ne me servirais jamais
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu penses des modifications à la magie divine ? *




Pour le Sovereign Stone, ils ont un livre specifique avec le systeme de magie complet (il y a meme un systeme de creation des sorts), tres joli et tres tres pratique. Donc tu n'a plus besoin de t'acheter le setting, seulement le livre, Codex Mysterium...

Sur tes houserules, la magie divine est moins modifiee que l'arcane,  mais pas mal de tout


----------



## Sammael99

> *
> 
> Pour le Sovereign Stone, ils ont un livre specifique avec le systeme de magie complet (il y a meme un systeme de creation des sorts), tres joli et tres tres pratique. Donc tu n'a plus besoin de t'acheter le setting, seulement le livre, Codex Mysterium...
> *




Bon à savoir. 



> *
> Sur tes houserules, la magie divine est moins modifiee que l'arcane,  mais pas mal de tout
> *





Ca va peut-être changer : j'ai acheté aujourd'hui le *Book of the Righteous*. Quand j'aurais fini de le lire (dans 6 mois donc ) il y aura sûrement de nouveaux changements !

J'ai le CR suivant dans ma boîte aux lettres. Je dois le relire et réécrire quelques bouts, mais quand c'est fait, je le poste ! Ensuite ce sera le tour de House Rules de combat. Puis la fin de la 2nde saison, hopefully !


----------



## Sammael99

*Bouhouhou...*



Horacio a arrêté de me bumper...

Maintenant je dois me bumper tout seul...

Si c'est pas triste, ça...

Bon, bref : attendez-vous à un update dans très bientôt sur les house rules divines qui devraient changer autrement plus que ce qui a été indiqué plus haut. 

Et j'espère d'ici la fin de la semaine, le CR suivant.

Et sûrement, Vendredi, mes impressions sur ma première partie de D&D3 en tant que joueur


----------



## Horacio

Non!

Je n'ai pas arreté 

Desolé, je voulais pas, je n'ai pas trouvé le moment de te bumper 

Mais ça ne se répétera plus,c'est  promis


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Non!
> 
> Je n'ai pas arreté
> 
> Desolé, je voulais pas, je n'ai pas trouvé le moment de te bumper
> 
> Mais ça ne se répétera plus,c'est  promis  *




T'inquiètes pas, Horacio ! C'était pour rire !!!

T'as pu lire mon essai de réviser le clerc et le druide ?


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'inquiètes pas, Horacio ! C'était pour rire !!!
> 
> T'as pu lire mon essai de réviser le clerc et le druide ? *




Je t'ai repondu, pas vrai? Je t'ai envoye un email au boulot et un autre chez toi... Tu les a pas reçu?


----------



## Rousing Fox

*I'm back*

Après 3 semaines de congés sans ordinateur, me revoilou. Et je constate que je n'ai pas manqué grand chose  Moi qui espérais me régaler ! 
Bon, à quand la suite ?
Les ousseroules me semblent bien sympathiques, mais n'ayant jamais pratiqué la magie, pas à assez haut niveau en tout cas pour pouvoir décider si c'est mieux ou pas, je ne me prononcerai pas quant à l'utilité d'icelles


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: I'm back*



			
				Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Après 3 semaines de congés sans ordinateur, me revoilou. Et je constate que je n'ai pas manqué grand chose  Moi qui espérais me régaler !
> Bon, à quand la suite ?
> Les ousseroules me semblent bien sympathiques, mais n'ayant jamais pratiqué la magie, pas à assez haut niveau en tout cas pour pouvoir décider si c'est mieux ou pas, je ne me prononcerai pas quant à l'utilité d'icelles  *




Ca vient de suite !

A vot' service m'sieur dames !


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 18 : Le Retour à Dwargon (Part 1)*

La felouque du Baron de Llambeth s'éloigne à vive allure du théâtre de la bataille navale, avec à son bord Umar, Yjir et Erasmus, fort occupé à réajuster sa ceinture autour de sa robe. Depuis la poupe, Cendres promène un regard mélancolique sur le navire d'Elaïn dont la silhouette disparaît dans le lointain… 

- Je vous dois une fière chandelle, dit Umar au gnome et au druide en les rejoignant sur le pont. Je n'ose pas imaginer les périls auxquels vous avez du survivre pour arriver jusqu'à moi…
- Nous être bien contents que toi sain et sauf, répond Yjir avec sa syntaxe si particulière. 
- Mais tu as le droit d’être reconnaissant, reprend Erasmus avec un sourire espiègle. C’est vrai qu’on en a bavé par moments ! En tous cas, on va avoir pas mal de choses à te raconter et à t’expliquer, mais on attendra peut-être d’être à terre. Le lieu n’est pas idéal pour les confidences, renchérit-il en désignant de l’œil l’équipage du bateau, comme s'il s'agissait d'autant de paires d'oreilles indiscrètes.

Le Baron, ayant vérifié que les navires gardaient le cap avec le maximum de vélocité et que les nouveaux passagers étaient bien traités s’approche de nos amis : 

- A vous aussi nous devoir remerciements, balbutie Yjir à l'intention du Baron.
- Vous n'avez pas à me remercier, mes amis, je vous rappelle que c'est moi qui vous était redevable. De plus, étant données les circonstances étranges de mon intervention, je crains fort que votre cause ne soit devenue aussi la mienne.

Les 3 felouques poursuivent leur avancée vers les terres de Llambeth. Lusigny assure qu'une journée de navigation à cette allure suffira à rallier la côte. Sur le trajet, les pensées d'Yjir ne peuvent se détacher de leur combat contre cet étrange suppôt d’une sombre puissance et ses serviteurs : que signifie ce sigle sur le bouclier du chevalier de Glass ? Ne serait-ce pas le même que celui qu'arboraient les guerriers hobgobelins, rencontrés il y a quelques semaines aux frontières de la Baronnie de Llambeth ? Morgrissa serait- elle alors une alliée de Glass ? Et ces esclaves, qu'allaient-ils devenir à Port Dukal ? Ces pensées torturent longuement l'esprit du druide jusqu'à ce qu'il se laisse, comme ses compagnons, emporter par un profond sommeil.

Au petit matin, les bateaux accostent dans le port de Winzeria, où des montures attendent le Baron et ses lieutenants. Le trajet jusqu’à la ville, distante seulement de 2 ou 3 lieues, ravive douloureusement le souvenir de leur ami Targédaël au shaman et au mage… La dernière fois qu'ils empruntèrent ces rues étroites et sinueuses, assombries par les hautes bâtisses, l'elfe téméraire était encore en parmi eux…

Le baron offrant logis et couvert à ses amis, ils en profitent pour se reposer, se sustenter et retrouver quelques forces avant les longs palabres qui s’annoncent… Le soir venu, Yjir, Erasmus et Cendres invitent Umar à partager leur table dans une auberge calme de la Ville Haute, pour lui exposer les détails et leur périple, et les raisons véritables de leur venue. C’est Erasmus qui prend la parole le premier :

- Umar, je tenais tout d’abord à te présenter Cendres, qui nous accompagne dans nos pérégrinations depuis quelques semaines.
- Vous avez quitté votre ami elfe et le mercenaire demi-orc que vous aviez recruté ? demande innocemment le nain.

Un silence passe, puis c’est Yjir qui prend la parole, non sans une certaine émotion dans la voix…

- Targedaël avoir rejoint les esprits de ces ancêtres. 

Umar est choqué par cette nouvelle mais, sentant qu’elle est encore douloureuse, il ne pousse pas plus avant pour comprendre les circonstances de sa mort.

- Quant à Sküm, il est actuellement à Taërion. Il fait une retraite au monastère de votre ami Loag.
- Vraiment ? demande le nain, étonné. Je ne savais pas qu’il avait une veine spirituelle marquée à ce point…
- Le circonstances de son retrait sont un peu… particuliers.

Là-dessus, il est aussi évident que nos amis n’ont pas envie de s’étendre, et Umar le sent bien. Un malaise s’installe dans la conversation, Erasmus ne sachant visiblement pas par quel bout commencer son récit. Finalement, c’est Yjir qui reprend la parole : 

- Nous avoir voulu accomplir ta mission à Dwargon. Mais nous avoir été retardés par étrange charme féérique… Nous avoir perdu 4 mois. Nous arriver à Dwargon seulement à l’automne… 
Le visage d’Umar se décompose…

- Nous avoir annoncé motif de venue à Chambellan de Royaumes Nains. Quelques jours plus tard, Strakal Dalaïm être arrivé pour nous chercher. Lui se présenter comme époux de Annella et lui dire que elle souffrante mais rien de grave et du coup lui nous accompagner jusqu’à Maborg. Nous entamer voyage dans cavernes des nains escortés par Durin et Mordek, nains de garde, et Strakal assisté par serviteur Ulf… Mais infâme Strakal avoir tendu piège à nous. Lui nous faire chuter du haut de grand pont de pierre au font de torrent souterrain. Heureusement nous survivre et réussir à remonter dans caverne de pont. Là, nous être aidés par Annella qui avoir su par Ulf que nous être venus pour la rencontrer et que Strakal tenter de nous tuer. 
- Vous avez rencontré ma s… cousine ? s’exclame Umar… Comment va-t’elle ?
- Elle en bonne santé, mais mariée à vil Strakal. Elle malheureuse et inquiète pour avenir de trône de Maborg… Nous lui donner ton présent, et elle se mettre à pleurer. Elle avoir compris qui toi être. Et elle nous expliquer…

Umar pâlit encore un peu plus… Des gouttes de sueur perlent sur son front et ses tempes pulsent sous la tension. Il fait signe à ses sauveteurs de poursuivre.

- Annella nous a expliqué que te savoir en vie changeait toute la donne, poursuit Erasmus. Elle a été obligée d'épouser Strakal, qui escomptait ainsi hériter du royaume, mais ton existence lui donnait l'espoir d'échapper à ce funèbre destin si tu réclamais ton trône du vivant de ton père… D'autant plus que notre agression prouvait clairement, s'il en était besoin, les intentions néfastes de ton… beau-frère. Annella nous a demandé de te retrouver et de te parler de son tourment. Elle nous a fait sortir en secret de Dwargon, et nous nous sommes mis à ta recherche. Au début, il faut bien dire que nous ne pensions pas la situation urgentissime. Nous avons fait un détour de quelques jours pour aider le Baron de Llambeth pour une affaire délicate. Mais on s’est assez vite rendu compte qu’on était pas les seuls à ta poursuite. Quand tu croyais fuir les nains envoyés par ton père en allant vers Razem, tu as échappé à des nains envoyés par Strakal pour t’éliminer, plus probablement. 
- Mais comment pouvait-il savoir où j’étais ? Vous ne lui avez rien dit, j’imagine ?
- Non. Il y a beaucoup de choses qu’il semble avoir apprises sans que nous ne comprenions comment. Le fait même qu’il ait essayé de nous éliminer sans même nous fouiller ou tenter comprendre ce que nous faisions à Dwargon est étrange. C’est comme s’il avait des indices mais pas de certitudes… Toujours est-il que Loag et Paracelse, comprenant qu’on te recherchait ont pu envoyer les nains sur une fausse piste, mais Strakal avait un autre atout dans sa manche : Gra’zell, l'elfe noire…

A ces derniers mots, Umar pousse une exclamation de stupeur ! Il regarde nos amis d’un air défait, sans pouvoir dire un mot. Finalement, Erasmus reprend la parole :

- Toujours est-il que nous avons suivi ta trace, sans savoir que l’espionne elfe noire nous suivait à son tour. A Tlemsy, nous avons appris que tu avais décidé de participer à une expédition de libération des prisonniers des brigands de Menastyr. Nous avons suivi votre trace jusqu’aux Thermes puis appris que tu avais été toi même fait prisonnier et sans doute amené à Razem. Là, nous avons appris ton rachat par Zeld et nous sommes descendus vers Halos. Nous avons retrouvé Zeld et de là exploré les cavernes où Lareeza et ses sbires vous avaient parqués. Nous avons appris que le bateau à destination de Port Dukal était parti seulement deux jours plus tôt, alors nous avons commandité le bateau le plus rapide du port et averti notre ami le Baron de Llambeth que son aide serait la bienvenue pour arraisonner le navire sur lequel tu étais. Et nous voilà…
- Et l’elfe noire ? demande Umar d’une voix blanche.
- Nous l’avons retrouvée dans le repaire de Sharquenoir. Elle était sous l’emprise de Lareeza et soumise à ses hommes. 
- Elle a subi des sévices horribles, renchérit Cendres. Elle semble avoir perdu la raison. Nous l’avons laissée à la garde du Temple de Mezrâ à Halos.

Un lourd silence s’installe. Umar a la mâchoire serrée, et l’on devine des larmes dans ses yeux. Enfin, il se lève et, d’une voix brisée il dit :

- Mes amis, je vous suis reconnaissant pour tout ce que vous avez fait, mais tout cela est trop d’un coup. Je m’excuse, mais j’ai besoin de solitude pour ressasser tout cela.  Ne m’en veuillez pas.

Et il se dirige d’un pas nerveux vers la sortie de l’auberge. La réaction du nain laisse un peu interdits nos amis qui s’attendaient à tout sauf à cela. Erasmus est plus dubitatif encore, et se demande si le départ du nain ne cache pas encore quelque secret inavouable, un danger inconnu, voire une tendance suicidaire ? Il décide de mettre à profit sa magie de dissimulation pour prendre Umar en filature…

Le lendemain matin, Yjir et Cendres sont invités à se rendre dans les appartements du Baron. Ils y retrouvent le gnome à l'entrée, qui doit bien leur avouer que ses soupçons de la veille étaient totalement infondés. Llambeth en personne accueille ses amis et les invite à s'asseoir dans de larges fauteuils matelassés. Les regards du mage et du druide se portent immédiatement sur les fenêtres, dont les parties supérieures ont été barrées. Une précaution utile pour qui se remémore leur dernier passage dans ces lieux.

- Nous devoir vous exposer faits nouveaux, entame Yjir. 

Et le shaman, après avoir fait un récapitulatif peu éloquent mais précis de l'état de leurs connaissances à l'occasion de leur dernière rencontre, de dévoiler au Baron les récentes découvertes – à l'exception des détails qui concernent la vie privée d'Umar – et les inquiétantes hypothèses qui en découlent logiquement : le Duc Aveugle, qui n'est pas seulement une invention du mystérieux VD, mais sans doute une ancienne entité ayant joué un rôle capital dans les 1ères guerres diaboliques ; l'histoire du Rubis d'Argûnn, qui aurait permis à Tirn'agaël de vaincre les armées de Glass et donc de fonder les Baronnies ; sans oublier le trafic d'esclaves, sur lequel Van Dorn et son lieutenant Pedrus ferment volontiers les yeux, les mystérieux êtres aux yeux cousus qui smeblent liés au culte du Duc Aveugle, le répugnant culte d'Evancthe et son rapport supposé avec le Rubis… L'exposé est un peu brouillon, entrecoupé de digressions d'Erasmus, mais le baron de Llambeth n'en perd pas une miette. Cendres reste quant à elle détachée des débats, profitant de la vue sur Winzeria qu'offre l'altitude de la pièce.

- A propos de VD, alias Van Dorn, vous sembliez vous-même nourrir quelques soupçons à son égard, reprend le mage à l'adresse de Llambeth. Quel rôle joue-t-il dans la conspiration du Rubis ? Pour qui travaille-t’il, ou qui travaille pour lui ? La grise guilde ?
- Comme vous vous en doutez, je ne dispose d'aucune preuve pour l'accuser publiquement et je ne peux comme vous, que faire des hypothèses sur son implication. On n'accuse pas publiquement un Baron comme cela. Aux derniers nouvelles, depuis l'incendie de temple d'Ehrûn à Samella, les troubles ont eu tendance à s'estomper. Le Prince Rubis s'est investi en personne pour rétablir la paix, en convoquant les responsables des Ordres en conflit. Il semble que sa tentative de conciliation ait été couronnée de succès. En tous cas, pas de lien apparent avec Van Dorn. 

- Mais Prince Rubis pas connaître danger ? Quelqu'un lui avoir dit que Van Dorn coupable haute trahison ? s'indigne Yjir. Lui au moins devoir être informé que disparition du Rubis le mettre en danger !

- Vous semblez penser que je suis un intime du Prince ! s'agace leur hôte. Je suis un de ses Barons, un vassal donc, et Van Dorn en est un de même. Actuellement, ce serait donc sa parole contre la mienne, et dans ces joutes là, l’accusateur est souvent dans la plus faible position. Qui plus est, la « Haute Trahison » ne serait avérée que par la lettre retrouvée dans les affaires de Morgrissa, où son nom n’est même pas en clair. Avouez que c’est peu. Mais rassurez vous, mon réseau d’espions porte une attention toute particulière aux agissements du Baron de Razem, et je ne peux qu’espérer que celui du Prince Rubis, qui est sans doute bien plus efficace que le mien en fasse autant… Ce n’est pas tâche aisée, d’autant que Van Dorn est un homme mystérieux. Il serait affecté d’une maladie de peau qui le rend très sensible à la lumière. Il ne se montre donc que la nuit, et sa petite silhouette pâle ne reflètent malheureusement pas son aura et de sa capacité de conviction…

- Qu’en est-il des armées de Glass ? reprend Erasmus. Leur activité s’est elle réveillée à vos frontières récemment ? Et avez vous une idée du dessein que poursuivent ces esclavagistes qui semblent avoir quelque soutien d’état…

- J'ai découvert l'existence de ce trafic par votre message… Quant à Glass, je dispose de quelques espions infiltrés sur leurs terres. Ils ne m'ont signalé récemment aucune agitation particulière…

La discussion s'essouffle à force de questions sans réponses, d'hypothèses et de conjectures. Le Baron raccompagne finalement ses invités à sa porte et lance d'un ton léger : « Vous ne semblez guère vous intéresser au sort de votre compagnon qui vit désormais sur mes terres ! »

- C’est vrai, ça ! dit Erasmus, ayant soudain retrouvé le sourire. Que devient Garwin ?

- Sire Garwin de Brandebourg ! Il a été adoubé à Llambeth quelques jours après votre départ et porte titre désormais de Chevalier du fief de Brandebourg, au Nord de la Baronnie.

C'est dans la même auberge que la veille que, le soir venu, 'Umar retrouve ses amis. Le visage du nain laisse percer une grande tristesse, mais Umar semble résolu. Il n’attend pas d’ailleurs pour faire part à nos héros de son état d’esprit :

- Je n’ai pas beaucoup dormi la nuit dernière, vous l’imaginez bien… Mais j’ai beau retourner le problème dans tous les sens, il n’y a qu’une seule solution. Je ne peux désormais plus fuir mes responsabilités. J'ai toujours voulu échapper au triste destin d'un monarque régnant, c'est pourquoi j'ai disparu de Maborg il y a si longtemps… Je n'aspirais qu'à une vie paisible, aussi ma position d'aubergiste à Taërion me rendait-elle simplement heureux. Mais la situation de ma famille et de mon royaume ne me permet plus de vivre en égoïste… Je dois revenir à Dwargon et réclamer mon trône, ou mourir en essayant.
- Ca être sage décision, croit devoir confirmer Yjir. Hommes de Tribu des Grands Aigles jamais fuir leur devoir. Mais comment toi penser faire ?
- Je ne sais pas encore trop, répond le nain. J'en sais trop peu sur les faits qui se trament en mon royaume. Mon père est-il encore en vie ? Si Strakal règne désormais, le peuple acceptera-t-il mon retour ? Dans tous les cas, il y a fort à parier que personne à Dwargon ne pourra me reconnaître, tant d'années après...
- Mais l'anneau est une preuve… suggère Cendres. 
- Certes, mais je doute que ma « désertion » ne soit pas prise en compte. La preuve de ma lignée ne suffira sans doute pas. Il faudra prouver la compromission de Strakal. Comment faire ?
- Peut-être allons-nous devoir nous féliciter d'avoir laissé ton espionne elfe noire en vie, siffle Erasmus à l'encontre de l'elfe. Elle pourra au moins nous servir à quelque chose.
- Ca être vrai, s'enflamme le druide, elle pouvoir confirmer travailler pour Strakal !
- Alors nous devons la retrouver et l'amener avec nous à Dwargon…conclut le nain. Vous me dites que cette Gra’zell est restée à Halos. Cela fait un long voyage, d'autant plus que je dois moi-même récupérer quelques objets personnels à Taërion, avant d'effectuer mon retour.
- Et que nous sommes convenus de retrouver notre compagnon, Sküm au monastère antonien, non loin de Taërion, précise enfin le gnome.

Le groupe réfléchit un moment, et Cendres sort de sa besace un carte sommaire du continent de Terkân qu’elle étale sur la table de l'auberge pour aider à la réflexion. Mais il ne semble pas y avoir d'itinéraire idéal, le nombre des étapes obligées et l'absence de moyens de locomotion rapides rendant les choix bien difficiles.

- Quoi qu'il en soit, nous ne partirons pas sur le champ, précise Umar. Nous nous déciderons plus tard, car j'ai sollicité audience auprès du Baron… Je dois le rencontrer dans une heure. Dans la fragilité de ma situation, je ne dois négliger aucun allié potentiel.

Quelques heures plus tard, Cendres, Yjir et Erasmus ont regagné leurs chambres quand un serviteur de Llambeth vient les aviser que le Baron souhaite les voir dès que possible. Ils se rendent aussitôt à la porte des appartements privés de leur hôte et y trouvent le Baron en grande conversation avec Umar – ou plutôt le Prince Putatif Dragoun Lernaïm.

- Les dieux soient loués, vous voilà, se réjouit le Baron. Notre ami vient de m'informer de ses difficultés, et j’ai décidé de lui apporter mon soutien.

La discussion entamée la veille reprend donc avec la contribution supplémentaire de Llambeth. Celui se montre efficace et directif dans l’organisation du périple à accomplir. On sent une longue expérience de la direction des hommes derrière ses suggestions. 

- Laissez-moi donc m’occuper de Gra’zell. En passant par la mer, mes hommes n'en auront pas pour longtemps et nous prendrons soin d'elle en attendant de vous l'amener à Dwargon

D'abord méfiante, Cendres se rallie finalement à cette proposition et propose de rédiger une missive à l'attention du temple de Mezrâ à Halos, afin de les avertir de cette visite inattendue.

- Mon ami de galère, Lothar, se joindra à l'expédition. J'ai toute confiance en lui, conclut Umar.

- Quant à vous, reprend le Baron, vous escorterez notre ami jusqu'à Taërion. Cela vous permettra de retrouver votre compagnon Sküm au monastère. N’omettez pas de lui signaler qu’il est toujours attendu ici pour son adoubement… Je mets mes meilleurs chevaux à votre disposition pour que vous puissiez faire au plus vite. Je pense qu’il devrait vous falloir une dizaine de jours pour aller et revenir. D’ici là, Gra’zell aura été ramenée à Llambeth elle aussi. Nous nous retrouverons ici et nous pourrons échafauder les plans nécessaires à la restitution du trône de Maborg à son héritier légitime.

- En priant Mezrâ pour qu'il ne soit pas trop tard, chuchote Cendres, comme pour elle-même.

Le programme des réjouissances étant bel et bien établi, le reste de la soirée est consacré à faire les paquetages, préparer les vivres et soigner les chevaux. Fidèle à ses habitudes, Llambeth a fait préparer un dîner somptueux en prévision du départ, fixé au lendemain matin à l'aube.


----------



## Horacio

eeeecccccho

Cool!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Je soutiens totalement Horacio dans ses allégations : cool


----------



## Gg

*"Nouveau lecteur"*

Je suis ce récit (dans l'ombre) depuis un bout de temps déjà... 

C'est excellent. Bravo Sammael pour tes talents de conteur qui s'améliorent de post en post et pour tes talents de maître de jeu que j'imagine exceptionnels. Two thumbs up aussi pour tes lecteurs réguliers, dont Horacio est, je crois, le premier (Holà Amigo).

Les intrigues principales et secondaires sont passionnantes. Elles s'entremêlent et se démêlent pour le plus grand plaisir du lecteur. J'y vois matière à livre ou à film... Des gens peu scrupuleux pourraient en venir à lire l'histoire pendant les heures de bureau... Pas moi bien entendu !  

Je visite les Terres Anciennes tous les jours. Alors à bientôt.

Gg


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: "Nouveau lecteur"*



			
				Gg said:
			
		

> *Je suis ce récit (dans l'ombre) depuis un bout de temps déjà...
> 
> C'est excellent. Bravo Sammael pour tes talents de conteur qui s'améliorent de post en post et pour tes talents de maître de jeu que j'imagine exceptionnels. Two thumbs up aussi pour tes lecteurs réguliers, dont Horacio est, je crois, le premier (Holà Amigo).
> 
> Les intrigues principales et secondaires sont passionnantes. Elles s'entremêlent et se démêlent pour le plus grand plaisir du lecteur. J'y vois matière à livre ou à film... Des gens peu scrupuleux pourraient en venir à lire l'histoire pendant les heures de bureau... Pas moi bien entendu !
> 
> Je visite les Terres Anciennes tous les jours. Alors à bientôt.
> 
> Gg *




Salut Gg !

Ca fait bien plaisir d'avoir des encouragements comme ça ! Bien sûr, Horacio et Rousing Fox m'encouragent plus qu'à leur tour, mais un nouveau lecteur enthousiaste, quel bonheur !

En ce moment, je suis un peu submergé de boulot (il faut bien manger, quand même...) donc les mises à jour sont occasionnelles, mais la prochaine qui raconte le retour de Sküm au sein du groupe et ses aventures aux environs du monastère antonien de Taërion. Ensuite, vous vous en doutez, ce sera le retour à Dwargon par des chemins détournés, et la fin de la seconde saison.

Après ça, j'essaierais de vous poster les récits de la nouvelle saisons qui commence avec moi en tant que joueur. On a fait la première séance cette semaine, et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que c'est très prometteur !!!

(Au passage aussi, quel plaisir d'être joueur, mêmesi ce n'est que pour quelques mois !)


----------



## Rousing Fox

Normal d'être enthousiaste, cette aventure est enthousiasmante.
Et normal de t'encourager, sinon tu vas laisser tomber et je n'aurai plus mon "casse-croûte" du midi. 
Quoique ça fait un bout que je n'ai pas mangé grand-chose


----------



## Horacio

C'est pas juste, Ben, ne laisse pas le boulot interferir avec ta campagne, nous en avons besoin!


----------



## Gg

*Une lueur d'espoir ?*

Sammael, je te cite :
"mais la prochaine qui raconte le retour de Sküm au sein du groupe et ses aventures aux environs du monastère antonien de Taërion."

La phrase ne semble pas terminée. Voulais-tu nous donner un indice de la date à laquelle nous pouvons espérer la suite ? Une lueur d'espoir pour tes lecteurs addicts ? À quand la suite ? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease ?   

Au cas où ce ne serait pas évident, je voulais simplement préciser que ce qui était auparavant un simple passe-temps à l'heure du déjeuner est devenu pour moi une sorte d'obsession. Il me faut mes Terres Anciennes régulièrement sous perfusion, sinon je suis en manque. J'en ai même imprimé une partie pour la lire chez moi le soir en rentrant du bureau. Aaargl. 

J'aimerais avoir vos opinions là-dessus.

Pour finir, il me semble que dans les derniers messages, on aurait malencontreusement oublié les "échos - bumps"...  

A + +  +   +    +     +      +       +        +         +          +

Gg


----------



## Sammael99

Whoa la pression, les mecs !

Là, je suis chez un client, je devrais même pas lire ENWorld, sans parler d'y contribuer, non mais 

Bon, une date, une date, pas facile, ça... Ce qui est sûr c'est que je vais être méga-rush pendant encore au moins une semaine, donc les chances d'avancer seront minimales. Je suis à mi-chemin du CR sur le retour de Sküm, et je n'ai rien fait sur le CR suivant, mais un joueur s'est proposé de m'aider, donc ça ira peut-être plus vite que prévu. Quant au dernier CR de la campagne, c'est Eric / Ancalimon qui le rédige et les 2/3 sont écrits.

En ce moment en plus, ça me démange de continuer à les rédiger, ne serait-ce que parce que j'ai joué trop brièvement lundi soir et que ça me démange. Les CRs sont un palliatif, d'une certaine manière...

Bon, je vais essayer d'en faire un peu ce soir à la maison si ma femme me pardonne...

Au fait, pour les trois assidus, connaissez vous des forums français de JDR sur lesquels on pourrait collectivement pimper les terres anciennes ?


----------



## Gg

Je suis sûr qu'Horacio et Rousing Fox ne me contrediront pas si je dis qu'on ne souhaite pas être à l'origine d'un drame familial ou professionnel.

Alors, prends ton temps. Mes deux alcooliques euh... acolytes ont prouvé par le passé qu'ils savaient attendre. Quant à moi, je vais trouver un palliatif, un truc fort, genre guimauve ou chocolat.  

Quant aux forums en français sur le net. Je ne sais pas mais je cherche. Ça veut dire quoi "pimper" ?  

Chalut.

Gg


----------



## Horacio

Gg said:
			
		

> *Je suis sûr qu'Horacio et Rousing Fox ne me contrediront pas si je dis qu'on ne souhaite pas être à l'origine d'un drame familial ou professionnel.
> 
> Alors, prends ton temps. Mes deux alcooliques euh... acolytes ont prouvé par le passé qu'ils savaient attendre. Quant à moi, je vais trouver un palliatif, un truc fort, genre guimauve ou chocolat.
> 
> Quant aux forums en français sur le net. Je ne sais pas mais je cherche. Ça veut dire quoi "pimper" ?
> 
> Chalut.
> 
> Gg *




D'accord, je peux attendre... un peu...

Pimper veut dire faire la pub, plus o moins...

Du genre:
"Vas-y, regarde la plus superbe story hour en Français dans ENWorld"


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 18 : Le Retour à Dwargon (Part 2)*

Le trajet est long, mais se déroule sans encombres. D'un commun accord, il a été décidé de ne pas traverser la Naïmide à Nour, ville sise au milieu des marais du delta de ladite rivière que nos héros ne connaissent pas. Du coup, il est logique de franchir le fleuve au niveau de la capitale, pour éviter tout désagrément. Les journées à cheval sont rythmées par les prières de Cendres, les mélopées du druide et les plaintes incessantes du gnome, qui doit partager sa monture avec Umar, ce qui ne facilite pas l'étude des parchemins à laquelle il comptait bien consacrer le temps du voyage . Les nuits sont courtes, mais nul ne trouve à en redire, car le temps est compté.

Le soleil couchant accueille le groupe de cavaliers à Taërion, en ce soir du 3 Rême  Le nain n'entend pas perdre plus d'un jour sur place, aussi propose-t-il à ses compagnons de partir sur le champ retrouver Sküm au monastère Antonien pendant qu'il récupère les effets qu’il a caché dans son ancienne auberge.

- Je suis content de vous voir, dit Loàg à Yjir, Erasmus et Cendres lorsqu’ils se présentent à lui. Votre ami demi-orc se porte bien, et je crois même qu’il s’est réconcilié avec lui-même, malgré sa condition. Mais il vous racontera ça en personne.

Les arrivants ont droit à un court résumé de la part du responsable du monastère des activités de Sküm pendant ces dernières semaines. Puis Loàg les conduit à la chambre de leur camarade, qui accueille le mage et le shaman avec de franches accolades, un peu brutales cependant. Le salut entre l'elfe et le guerrier au sang orc est en revanche beaucoup plus froid, Cendres se montrant méfiante à l'égard de celui qu'elle sait affecté d'une dangereuse maladie…

- Ca me fait plaisir de vous revoir ! Pour tout vous dire, je commençais un peu à tourner en rond… Depuis quelques jours, je me demandais si je n’allais pas partir de moi-même. De toute façon, après mon escapade dans la forêt d’Argûnn, Loàg m’a bien fait comprendre que je n’étais pas à proprement parler le candidat idéal pour une vie de contemplation…

- Ton escapade dans la forêt d’Argûnn ? demande Erasmus d’un air surpris et un peu inquiet…

- Oui, il m’est arrivé une aventure bien étrange. Laissez moi vous raconter.

Nos amis s’assoient dans le jardin de pierres du monastère et, après quelques instants passés à rassembler ses pensées, Sküm entame son récit : 

« Tout à commencé par un rêve. Ou plutôt non : plusieurs rêves. En fait, presque depuis mon arrivée, je fais des rêves. Souvent, la nuit, je me vois en loup, traversant la forêt, et je sais qu’il s’agit de la forêt d’Argûnn que l’on voit depuis le monastère. Dans ces rêves, souvent, je mène une meute, et je me sens bien, proche de la nature qui m’entoure. Je chasse, je sens le sang de mes proies dégouliner le long de mes babines…

Le jour, évidemment, c’est tout le contraire : avec les moines, j’apprends à faire le vide, à méditer, à combattre sans passion, bref, à dominer mes émotions. On travaille aux champs, aussi, pour alimenter le monastère et parce que Loàg dit que c’est bon pour la paix de l’esprit de travailler la terre.

Et puis un soir, il y a quelques jours, j’ai fait un rêve différent. Il y avait une tempête, ce soir là, mais le rêve commençait de la même manière que d'habitude : j’étais à la tête de ma meute, la lune était pourpre, presque noire. Nous étions sur un promontoire qui surplombait la forêt. Au loin, je voyais les nuages de tempête s’amasser au Sud, énormes et menaçants. Ils me semblaient presque vivants, comme des larves noires grouillantes d’où soudain un orage horrible éclate. Sans trop bien savoir pourquoi, je tourne la tête dans la direction vers laquelle les nuages semblent se rendre, et j’aperçois comme une tour noire qui grimpe jusqu’au ciel.

Ensuite, je cours dans la forêt, mais je n’ai plus cette joie comme les autres soirs. J’ai une sourde angoisse qui me bat dans la poitrine. Et puis, je commence à sentir une odeur de brûlé, il y a des cadavres autour de moi. La meute me suit toujours, et soudain, nous arrivons à l’orée d’une clairière répugnante : l’herbe y est noire et les arbres tordus et malsains. Je n’ai pas envie de continuer à avancer, et pourtant il le faut. Je franchis l’orée de la clairière, et je me retourne. Les loups ne me suivent pas. Je sens qu’ils ont peur. Je continue à avancer, et là, un éclair illumine le ciel nocturne, et je me suis réveillé.

Au passage, j’ai réveillé mon voisin de cellule, Loël, un demi-elfe peu bavard mais bon compagnon. Ensemble, nous sommes sortis car la pluie tombait dru et il semblait que l’orage était à son comble. Et là, nous avons vu que le rêve rejoignait la réalité, puisqu’un orage menaçant flottait sur la forêt d’Argûnn, au sud. Les éclairs zébraient le ciel, et il nous a même semblé voir des feux sans doute allumés par la foudre. J’ai raconté mon rêve à Loël qui m’a dit qu’il conviendrait sans doute d’en parler à Loàg au matin venu.

C’est ce que j’ai fait. Loàg n’a pas été très loquace sur le sujet, mais il ne l’est jamais. Il m’a dit que moi seul pouvait comprendre et interpréter mes songes, pour autant qu’ils aient une signification particulière. Cela dit, vu ma condition, il m’a recommandé d’y prêter attention. Loël et moi sommes donc partis au champ, comme tous les matins, avec nos outils sur l’épaule. Ce matin là, on travaillait à l’orée de la forêt. 

Au milieu de la matinée, Loël attire mon attention sur les fourrés à la lisière de la forêt. Je regarde, et j’aperçois dans les sous-bois une dizaine de loups qui me scrutent. Vous imaginez ma tête. Je commence à m’approcher tandis que Loël dit « Très intéressant… » d’une voix traînante. Il dit toujours ça ! Enfin bref, je m’approche, et les loups ne bronchent pas. Ils n’ont pas l’air agressifs, ils me regardent tous de leurs yeux gris, c’est comme s’ils m’attendaient… Je m’approche encore un peu, et soudain je sens que je vais me transformer.

Je résiste, évidemment ! J’ai appris à contrôler mes instincts, et en général, le jour, c’est assez facile. J’explique à Loël ce qui se passe, et il me dit : « Il faut qu’on aille voir Loàg tout de suite… » On rentre dare-dare au monastère, et on explique à Loàg ce qui s’est passé. Je pense que je dois vraiment pas être fait pour le monastère, parce qu’il est rentré dans une explication pas possible sur le fait qu’on apprenait à contrôler nos instincts pour pouvoir mieux y céder lorsque c’était important, que c’était un des paradoxes de la philosophie Antonienne. Bref, il pensait que j’aurais du céder.

Il demande à Loël si celui-ci est prêt à m’accompagner dans le voyage initiatique qui s’ouvre « de toute évidence » à moi. Loël accepte. Loàg lui a d’ailleurs confié une ceinture de soie sensée avoir appartenu à Anton lui-même pour que ça lui porte chance…

On est donc retourné à l’orée de la forêt, et les loups étaient toujours là. Cette fois ci, je m’approche, et lorsque je sens que je vais me transformer, je me laisse aller. Bizarrement, je ne sens pas la colère qui accompagnait mes transformations jusque là. Loël est ébahi par ma transformation, mais tout ce qu’il trouve à dire, je vous le donne en mille, c’est  « très intéressant ». Il ramasse mon équipement (ma hache, surtout) et me suit. Je m’approche des loups, et je les sens respectueux, un peu intimidés. Même le chef de la meute me fait sentir que sans me considérer comme un concurrent, il est mon inférieur. C'est très intéressant les relations dans une meute de loups, mais je vous en parlerais une autre fois... J’ai le sentiment confus que les loups veulent m’amener quelque part, donc je les suis.

Heureusement, Loël marche vite, malgré la Forept qui devient de plus en plus dense. Du coup, il arrive à garder le rythme et nous avançons dans la direction marquée par les loups, vers le sud-ouest. Après quelques heures de marche forcée, Loël aperçoit un rocher de forme curieuse, et en s’approchant, il se rend compte qu’il y a quelque chose de gravé dessus. Ce sont des runes Impériales, mais avec une calligraphie assez ancienne. En fait, le rocher est une borne qui indique vers le Nord-Est « Taërion » et vers le Sud-Ouest « Membach » et « Port-Faucon ». 

Du coup, Loël et moi cherchons une route, et on trouve effectivement quelques pavés et une zone de quelques mètres de large où la végétation est différente. On essaie de suivre la route, mais le sol y est finalement moins praticable que dans le reste de la forêt. Du coup, on la longe à quelques dizaines de mètres, toujours en allant vers le sud-ouest. Une fois la nuit tombée, je déniche un soubassement qui fera un bon campement, et nous laissons Loël tandis que moi et la meute allons chasser. Loël mange chichement et puis s’endort. Lorsque je reviens, deux ours sont en train de lui renifler les pieds, alors je les menace d’un puissant grognement. Ils hésitent et puis finalement s’enfuient quand ils voient les loups de la meute rappliquer.

La nuit se passe sans encombre, et le lendemain, on reprend notre chemin. Dans la matinée, on traverse une étroite rivière, et Loël aperçoit un peu plus haut quelques ruines. Il va les examiner, et il s’avère que ce sont les anciennes piles d’un pont qui devait franchir la rivière en question. Loël gratte quelques pierres et trouve un blason gravé représentant un lune noire entourée de trois arbres. On ne peut pas dialoguer, évidemment, mais Loël me demande si ça me dit quelque chose. Je lui fais « non » de la tête et il me répond : « C’est très intéressant ! Je connais assez bien l’héraldique des Baronnies, et je n’ai jamais vu de tel blason… »

On continue à marcher, toujours dans la même direction. Quelques heures plus tard, un peu avant la mi-journée, une odeur capiteuse et un peu écœurante m’assaille les naseaux. Il ne me faut pas longtemps pour identifier l’odeur du sang… On commence à fouiller les environs, et on trouve plusieurs cadavres. Visiblement, il y a eu une bataille ici. On peut assez aisément identifier les deux camps. D’un côté, des hommes à l’apparence sauvage, des gobelins et des animaux qui semblent avoir été tués par des lames acérées. De l’autre, des militaires en armures noires, qui semblent avoir trouvé la mort soit par des morsures d’animaux, soit par des coups d’épieux. Parmi ceux-ci, on aperçoit les cadavres les plus étranges qu’il m’ait été donné de voir : des hommes qui portent leur armure sous une robe de bure et dont les yeux ont été cousus. Ceux-là semblent calcinés, comme s’ils avaient été frappés par la foudre… »

A ce stade du récit de Sküm, ses trois anciens acolytes poussent quelques jurons : 

- Tu es sûr de ce que tu décris ? demande Cendres au demi-orc.
- Bien sûr, répond Skûm. Vous croyez que je pourrais inventer un truc pareil ?
- Non, bien sûr, reprend Erasmus. C’est juste que… nous aussi nous avons rencontré ces êtres maléfiques ! On ne pensait pas qu’il y a en avait aussi haut au nord… Enfin, on te racontera ça plus tard. Finis donc ton histoire. 

«  Donc, disais-je, on est en train d’examiner les cadavres quand on entend comme un bruit de fond. Mes sens exacerbés de loup me permettent de comprendre que ce n’est pas un bruit complètement naturel, même si à première écoute, on dirait bien un chant d’oiseau. Et ça se rapproche. Je comprends qu’il s’agit d’un langage, du coup je me cache, mais Loël, qui n’a pas été aventurier, reste planté là, attendant de voir ce qui va arriver. Et ce qui arrive, tenez vous bien, c’est un grand humanoïde efflanqué à tête de chien ! Autour de sa tête vole un corbeau, et c’est eux qui ont l’air de parler en langue des oiseaux. 

Quand « tête de chien » voit Loël , il fait un geste et marmonne quelques syllabes, et les pieds du moine se retrouvent enserrés dans un enchevêtrement de ronces. Comme à son habitude, Loël regarde ça d’un air curieux et dit : « Très intéressant… Pourquoi tentez vous de m’immobiliser alors que je ne vous ai fait aucun mal ? »

- Intrus mourir ! aboie l’être canin en saisissant un lourd gourdin qu’il porte à la ceinture.

Evidemment, c’est le moment que je choisis pour sortir de mon camouflage et me planter entre Loël et son agresseur. Je grogne un bon coup, et laissez moi vous dire que quand je suis sous forme lupine, je ne suis pas un petit loup de pacotille… Pas aussi gros qu’Œil de Nuit ne l’est devenu, mais pas loin… D’ailleurs, tu lui as donné quoi à manger à ce loup Yjir ?

Enfin bref, je m’interpose donc, et l’homme à tête de chien recule, inquiet et perplexe. Le corbeau se perche sur son épaule, puis se pose par terre devant nous, et il se transforme soudain en homme ! Un homme assez âgé au visage buriné, les cheveux roux et une barbe hirsute. Il a un bâton à la main, surgit de nulle part. Il me regarde droit dans les yeux, et ça me met un peu mal à l’aise.

Pendant ce temps, l’homme à tête de chien s’apprête à se ruer vers nous, mais l’autre lui met la main sur l’épaule. En me regardant, il dit un mot un peu rauque, quelque chose comme « Ashrâk ». L’autre a l’air presque effrayé et ne s’approche plus. Alors l’homme hirsute dit un truc du genre : 

- La tradition veut que tous les enfants d’Ehrûn qui foulent le sol de cette forêt soient sacrifiés, mais je pressens que votre venue n’est pas accidentelle. Suivez-nous, le Conseil de la Forêt statuera. 

L’homme à tête de chien échange encore quelques mots avec le changeforme roux, et puis il prend la tête du cortège. L’hirsute nous fait signe de suivre, et nous partons, Loël et moi. C’est là que je me rends compte que les loups ont disparu, ou fui, comme s’ils nous avaient mené là où ils le souhaitaient… Je vous avoue que sur le moment, j’avais bien envie de discuter avec le rouquin pour savoir comment ça faisait d’être corbeau-garou, mais évidemment, je pouvais pas parler. Quant à risquer de perdre le contrôle en essayant de me tranformer, non merci…

Après quelques temps, on arrive dans une sorte de campement assez étendu, et croyez moi, je n’ai jamais vu autant de races diverses (et généralement hostiles les unes aux autres) cohabiter : j’ai reconnu des hommes, des gobelins, des orques, des elfes, des halfelins et même une ou deux espèces (comme notre homme-chien) que je n’avais jamais vu. Les gens semblaient nous regarder d’un air étonné, presque surpris qu’on arrive pas pendus à une branche et déjà vidés…

En tous cas, ils avaient tous l’air très sauvages, on a pas vu un brin de métal aux alentours. Ils avaient tous des armes à portée de la main, épieux, haches en silex, arcs, etc. Visiblement, ils se considéraient plus ou moins en état de guerre. Et c’est évidemment à ce moment là qu’on débarque,  nous… 

L’homme qui nous escorte se déride un peu pendant qu’on traverse le campement, et il nous dit que son nom est Myrdwaine, ou quelque chose comme ça. Il nous explique aussi que nous allons être présentés au Conseil de la Forêt, et que nous aurons le privilège insigne de pouvoir défendre notre cause, ce que la plupart des visiteurs n’ont jamais l’occasion de faire… Charmant…

En tous cas, il nous amène dans une petite ravine entourée d’immenses chênes, et nous indique que nous avons tout intérêt à ne pas bouger de là, pour notre sécurité. On s’installe tranquillement, il n’y apparemment personne alentour, mais mon flair animal me laisse penser qu'il n'en est rien. De toute façon, ni Loël ni moi n’avons l’intention de partir, donc Loël se restaure d’un peu de pain azyme et d’une tranche de fromage, tandis qu’il me tend les lanières de viande séchée qu’il avait prévues pour notre voyage. Je déteste manger de la viande pas fraîche quand je suis sous forme lupine, mais je préfère quand même pas aller chasser vu les risques que ce soit mal interprété.

On attend longtemps dans notre trou, et la nuit finit par tomber. Loël et moi, on se repose un peu en se disant qu’on ne sait pas trop ce qui va se passer plus tard. Mais pour ma part, je suis impatient. Je commence à tourner en rond, au sens propre comme au sens figurer. Au bout d’un moment, Loël me rappelle ce qui fait que je ne serais jamais un moine comme il faut : « Souviens toi des paroles du Philosophe, dit-il d’un ton sentencieux : la marée ne se hâte point pour piéger les crabes ». Vous y comprenez quelque chose, vous ? Le pire c’est que sous forme de loup, je ne peux même pas lui répondre ou lui demander ce qu’il veut dire.

Un peu plus tard, au milieu de la nuit, les lourds nuages semblent se disperser un peu, et j’aperçois Zendâ, laiteuse. Sans que je sache trop pourquoi, ça me rassure et ça me calme un peu. C’est à ce moment là qu’une dizaine de guerriers de diverses races émergent des fourrés et nous font signe de les suivre. On obtempère, depuis le temps qu’on attend.

Ils nous amènent sans ménagement au centre d’une clairière entourée des chênes les plus immenses que j’ai jamais vus ! On est presque jetés au centre, et lorsqu’on se relève, on est entouré par six silhouettes encapuchonnées, vêtues d’amples robes noires. L’un d’entre eux est immense, au moins grand comme un ogre, un autre a un museau qui sort de l’intérieur de la capuche. Ils ont tous des faucilles en argent au côté, et soudain, je me sens mal à l’aise…

- Très intéressant, marmonne Loël. Ils sont en cercle autour de nous, mais c’est comme s’il y avait une place vacante pour un septième participant…

Je n’ai pas le temps de grogner à l’attention de ce damné moine imperturbable que l’un des druides pointe son doigt vers moi. De sous son capuchon émerge une voix féminine :

- Ashrâk, reprends ta forme originelle ! ordonne t’elle.

Et là, je sens la douleur désormais presque familière de la transformation. Mes pattes avant s’épaississent, mes pattes arrières s’allongent, mon torse se comprime, et bientôt je suis redevenu Sküm, le demi-orc, nu devant un parterre de druides… C’est pas que je sois particulièrement prude, mais je vous assure que ça met mal à l’aise…

 - Explique ta venue, Ashrâk, reprend une autre voix, mâle, cette fois. Si tu n’étais pas Fils des Deux Lunes, ton sang et celui de ton compagnon fertiliseraient déjà le sol de la Forêt.

Je me retiens de faire un commentaire sur leur hospitalité et, tenant mes mains devant moi pour cacher ce qui peut l’être (sans succès, évidemment), je leur raconte mon rêve, ma transformation à l’orée de la Forêt et la journée escortée par les loups. Je termine par un petit laïus auquel je ne crois qu’à moitié : 

- Je suis convaincu que la Forêt m’a appelé. Quelqu’un ou quelque chose lui a causé du tort, et je sens que je peux contribuer à réparer ce tort. C’est pourquoi je suis là. Quand à mon ami Loël, il a tenu à m’escorter. 

Je sens qu’ils sont perplexes, maintenant. Ils commencent à débattre dans une langue qui nous est inconnue. Loël, comme toujours, est serein et curieux. Un peu plus tard, on voit revenir les guerriers, qui nous escortent vers le même refuge ou nous avons passé la première moitié de la nuit. Lorsqu’on s’en va, les druides débattent toujours. 

- Loël, à mon avis ils sont partis pour la nuit. 

- Le Philosophe ne disait il pas : « Il n’y a pas de palabre trop long du moment qu’il débouche sur la bonne décision ? »

- Ouais, sans doute. En tous cas, s’ils décident de ne pas nous immoler par le feu, ils peuvent bavarder toute la semaine, je ne leur en voudrais pas. Dans quel pétrin on s’est fourré, quand même…

- Loàg t’a dit d’être fidèle à tes instincts, c’est ce que tu as fait. Je ne crois pas qu’au bout du compte il en ressortira du tort. 

- C’est stupéfiant ce que tu peux être optimiste, toi alors !

On est réveillé au petit matin par Myrdwaine. Il nous amène même des noix et des baies pour nous restaurer. Je me retiens de lui dire qu’il est trop bon, et j’attends la mauvaise nouvelle. Finalement, ça pourrait être pire :

- Le Conseil est partagé quant au crédit à accorder à vos dires et au sort auquel vous destiner. Trois d’entre nous veulent appliquer la Loi de la Forêt qui ne souffre pas d’exception et trois autres préfèreraient vous accorder le bénéfice du doute. Dans ce contexte, vous comprenez pourquoi nous avons débattu toute la nuit. J’ai finalement obtenu un sursis pour vous qui se transformera en libération si vous nous rendez un service.

- Un service ? Vous pouvez nous en dire un peu plus ? demande-je, un peu inquiet…

- J’y viens. Comme vous l’avez sans doute compris, le peuple de la Forêt a été attaqué il y a quelques jours. Les assaillants étaient une bande d’hommes d’armes avec parmi eux des Serviteurs des Puissances Inférieures. Avec l’aide de la Forêt, nous les avons défaits. Malheureusement, au cours du combat, le Grand Druide qui menait notre congrégation s’est trouvé opposé au meneur des assaillants, un puissant Guerrier protégé par des forces impures. Le Grand Druide a trouvé la mort dans ce duel. Ceci n’est pas important, la vie et la mort font partie du cycle de la Nature. Ce qui est plus important pour nous, c’est que le Guerrier en armure noire s’est saisi du bâton de notre Grand Druide, le bâton de l’Office. Sans ce bâton, nous sommes orphelins, nous ne pouvons désigner un nouveau meneur pour notre peuple.

- Et vous pouvez pas en tailler un autre ?

- Nous pourrions le faire en effet. Cela prendrait du temps et beaucoup d’énergie, mais c’est déjà arrivé de par le passé. Notre inquiétude porte plus sur le lieu dans lequel le bâton du Grand Druide a été amené. Le Guerrier à l’armure noire, comprenant que la bataille tournait à son désavantage, a fui avec quelques uns de ces aveugles impies qui l’escortaient. Sans doute mus par l’instinct de leur cœur corrompu, ils se sont dirigés vers une partie de la forêt où nous ne pouvons pénétrer : l’Opikabana.

- L’Opikabana, reprend Loël. Très intéressant… 

- L’Opikabana est une partie corrompue et maudite de la Forêt. Autrefois s’y trouvait une puissante cité, Membach. Mais les hommes de Membach étaient arrogants et expérimentaient de dangereuses magies. Un jour, la Forêt s’est retourné contre eux et la cité fut détruite. Mais le cœur de la ville était trop corrompu pour que la nature puisse y reprendre ses droits. Aujourd’hui, c’est un noir abyme au sein du Vert de la Forêt. La nature y est déformée et maléfique, les ruines de Membach y déversent encore le poison de la corruption. Nous craignons que la puissance du bâton du Grand Druide ne soit corrompue à son tour par l’Opikabana et que celui-ci n’en gagne en intensité, faisant s'étendre la corruption du lieu. C’est pourquoi il nous faut récupérer le bâton. 

- Et pourquoi ne pouvez-vous pas envoyer quelqu’un le chercher ?

- Pour le peuple de la Forêt ce lieu est tabou, ceux qui s’y rendent, s’ils en sortent vivants, doivent être sacrifiés d’avoir brisé le tabou. Votre arrivée éviterait ce triste sort aux plus valeureux de nos guerriers qui se sont déjà proposés pour y aller. Voilà le service que nous vous demandons.

- Hum… C’est pas comme si on avait franchement le choix… Mais de toute manière, je suis convaincu que l’Opikabana est la bande noire que j’ai aperçue dans mon rêve. C’est bon pour moi. Loël ?

- Tout ça me paraît très intéressant ! Allons-y !


----------



## Horacio

eecccho
eecho

Tu as "updaté"!!!!

Superb


----------



## Rousing Fox

Comme toujours (ça devient la norme), une super update. De toute façon, moi, tant qu'il y a des druides, je suis heureux 
Et puis, ça me fait plaisir de voir les réactions d'un autre joueur ayant un perso garou.
Comment le vit le joueur ? Plaisir ou contrainte ? Et toi, tu le gères comment ?


----------



## Gg

*Un petite douceur...*

Je l'imprime et me le garde pour plus tard.

C'est comme une petite douceur que je me mets de côté pour pouvoir la savourer pleinement. 

A +

Gg


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Comme toujours (ça devient la norme), une super update. De toute façon, moi, tant qu'il y a des druides, je suis heureux
> Et puis, ça me fait plaisir de voir les réactions d'un autre joueur ayant un perso garou.
> Comment le vit le joueur ? Plaisir ou contrainte ? Et toi, tu le gères comment ? *




J'espère que vous appréciez l'effort fait hier soir ! Pour info, il est 23h22 heure de Paris et je viens de finir de bosser à l'instant... Arf...

Pour répondre à ta question Rousing Fox, Sküm n'a pas eu pour le moment souvent l'occasion de participer depuis qu'il a été infecté : au-delà du triste épisode de la mort de Targedaël, il a participé à deux séances de jeu puis Chloé, la charmante jeune femme qui incarne Sküm le bourru a accouché d'un petit maxime. Ce n'est que la semaine dernière qu'elle a rejoint le groupe à plein temps, même si l'épisode que je suis en train de narrer a été joué entre temps avec deux joueurs : Chloé (Sjküm) et Eric (le joueur de Yjir) incarnant Loël.

Cela dit, plus généralement, j'ai établi des tables des phases des deux lunes en fonction de la date. Quand Sküm sent qu'il va se transformer (quand il s'énerve, par exemple), il a droit à un jeu de contrôle des transformations (cross-class) DC20 pour garder son calme. Auparavant ce jet se faisait brut, mais depuis son passage au monastère il a un peu de bonus. Les phases de la lune et le fait que ce soit le jour ou la nuit appliquent un bonus/malus supplémentaire. Si c'est raté, il perd le contrôle. 

Pour le moment, il a essayé une seule fois de se transformer volontairement, comme narré plus haut. Le cas était particulier et il n'a pas eu à faire de jet. Evidemment, s'il décide de la faire maintenant, il y aura un jeu. Qui plus est, s'il souhaite passer en rage, c'est jet de contrôle automatique.

Je vois la lycanthopie un peu comme dans le jdr Werewolf, un de mes jeux WW préférés. C'est un atout de puissance potentielle, mais si ce n'est pas contrôlé, c'est extrèmement dangereux. De toute façon, Chloé ne souhaite pas rester garou et attend avec impatience la cérémonie organisée bientôt par le temple de Mezrâ pour éliminer son enchantement.

La suite dans quelques jours.


----------



## Horacio

J'aime bien tes houzerulez pour les garous, Ben


----------



## Gg

*Hmmm !*

Hmmm !

Que c'était bon. Un vrai délice. Un nouvelle intrigue, apparemment secondaire, naît. Mais on se dit: "Bon sang, que va-t-il arriver à Sküm et Loël ?" et en même temps "Bon sang, quid de Maborg ?" Quel dilemme !

Alors, vivement la suite.

Quelques considérations générales :

- Cendres me fait penser à la princesse Kochaque de Donjon. Et vous ?

- Van Horn, le nabot blafard qui ne sort que la nuit et dispose d'une aura et d'une capacité de conviction exceptionnelles serait-il un... Oui serait-il un...

The brim of my hat hides the eye of a beast 
I've the face of a sinner but the hands of a priest 
Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet 
While there's a moon over Bourbon Street  

???

A + Je suis impatient de vous lire.  

Gg


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Hmmm !*



			
				Gg said:
			
		

> *Hmmm !
> 
> Que c'était bon. Un vrai délice. Un nouvelle intrigue, apparemment secondaire, naît. Mais on se dit: "Bon sang, que va-t-il arriver à Sküm et Loël ?" et en même temps "Bon sang, quid de Maborg ?" Quel dilemme !
> *





C'est la magie du récit. Pour la suite, il va falloir être un peu patient quand même. La semaine prochaine s'annonce pire que la semaine dernière. Mais, car il y a un mais, je devrias avoir au moins une soirée complète de libre lundi ou mardi soir en 8, donc au pire, ce sera là. 



> *Alors, vivement la suite.
> *





Vivement du temps 



> *Quelques considérations générales :
> 
> - Cendres me fait penser à la princesse Kochaque de Donjon. Et vous ?
> *





Je l'avais pas vu comme ça, et même si je sais que Philippe a lu Donjon, je ne pense pas que ce soit conscient. En fait, je trouve que le personnage de la princesse n'est pas tout à fait assez creusé pour que je puisse faire une comparaison valable. 

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que Philippe a beau ne jouer que des elfes à Donjon, il n'y en a pas deux qui se ressemblent. 



> *- Van Horn, le nabot blafard qui ne sort que la nuit et dispose d'une aura et d'une capacité de conviction exceptionnelles serait-il un... Oui serait-il un...
> *





Je ne parlerais qu'en présence de mon avocat. Pis c'est Van Dorn d'abord. Pis d'abord les joueurs ils font aussi du metagaming et ils se posent les mêmes questions 



> *The brim of my hat hides the eye of a beast
> I've the face of a sinner but the hands of a priest
> Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet
> While there's a moon over Bourbon Street
> *





Marrant, j'avais toujours interprêté ça comme un garou, moi, rapport à la lune et tout. Zoulie chanson. 



> *
> A + Je suis impatient de vous lire.
> *




Et moi d'avoir le temps de vous écrire !


----------



## Sammael99

*Episode 18 : Le Retour à Dwargon (Part 3)*

" C’est pas qu’on aie franchement eu le temps de se reposer, mais Loël et moi, on voulait en finir assez vite. Du coup, on s’est mis en route assez rapidement, encadré par Myrdwaine et quelques uns de ses hommes. Je pense que les collègues de l’homme roux au sein du conseil des sages auraient préféré qu’on soit escortés d’un peu plus près, mais j’ai eu le sentiment que Myrdwaine avait décidé de nous faire confiance. Pour autant qu’on aie pu imaginer s’échapper au milieu d’une forêt dont on ne savait rien et dont il semblait connaître tous les secrets.... 

Après quelques heures de marche sous une pénombre perpétuelle (au cœur de la forêt, les arbres sont si hauts que les rayons du soleil ne passent pas…), notre escorte semble ralentir la cadence et adopter une attitude plus prudente :

- L’Opikabana est gardé en permanence, nous dit alors Myrdwaine, mais il est déjà arrivé que des créatures de cauchemar, créées sans doute par les rêves pervertis de la forêt s’en échappent. Nous devons rester prudents.

Bref, très rassurant, tout ça…

Encore quelques minutes de marche, et nous avons l’impression que la forêt s’assombrit encore. Et soudain on aperçoit, à quelques dizaines de mètres devant nous, un enchevêtrement d’arbres qui semblent former une haie. Croyez moi, au cœur d’une forêt sauvage, ça se remarque tout de suite… Quelque chose me dit que nous sommes arrivés. Effectivement, Myrdwaine s’arrête et nous regarde d’un air grave.

- C’est ici la frontière de l’Opikabana. Nous ne pouvons vous accompagner plus loin. Faites attention à vous, et ramenez-nous le bâton du Cerumnos.

- On va faire de notre mieux, que je lui réponds en détachant ma hâche de son étui. Il est grand comment, votre Opikabana ?

- Plus très grand. Au fil des années, la forêt reprend ses droits et réduit son emprise. Je dirais qu’il reste tout au plus un cercle d’une de vos lieues de rayon…

Loël et moi, on s’engage donc à travers la haie. Le contraste entre les deux côtés est saisissant : dans l’Opikabana flotte une brume perpétuelle qui laisse entrapercevoir la silhouette torturée d’arbres difformes et, ici ou là, quelques vieux murs. Loël et moi nous avançons, très prudents et pour être franc, vraiment pas à l’aise. Donnez-moi des hobgobelins quand vous voulez, au moins on sait par quel bout les trancher…

Au fur et à mesure qu’on avance, on se rend compte d’une terrible absence de bruit. Il n’y a pas d’oiseaux qui gazouillent, pas de rongeurs qui couinent, pas de vent qui bruisse dans les feuilles. Tout est mort, sauf par moment des sons lointains qui font penser à des gémissements. Loël et moi restons proches pour ne pas nous perdre dans la brume, et on réalise que le sol monte doucement vers le cœur de l’Opikabana. Je cherche des traces pour voir si on est sur la bonne voie, et effectivement, je trouve une marque de pas ferré, comme le pied d’une armure. La direction semble être le haut de la colline, donc on continue par là.

Après quelques centaines de mètres, on commence à apercevoir dans la brume les ruines d’une haute tour. Alors qu’on s’approche un peu plus, on voit des vestiges de murs, de portails, le tout fait d’une pierre noire luisante, je dirais même suintante. Après une rapide vérification, je me rends compte que les traces se dirigent vers la tour, donc on suit aussi. On passe sous un porche miraculeusement intact qui s’ouvre sur ce qui a du être une grande cour au pied du donjon en ruines.

Dans cette cour poussent quelques arbres noirs comme la nuit, déformés et malsains. On les évite autant que l’on peut et on commence à explorer. Assez vite, on tombe sur un cadavre d’homme aux yeux cousus. Difficile de savoir exactement ce qui l’a tué, mais il a la cage thoracique broyée, comme si une main de géant l’avait pressé comme un citron trop mur. A ce moment là , je commence à stresser franchement, mais Loël, fidèle à lui-même, a l’air très calme. Au bout de quelques instants, je l’entends qui m’appelle, mais sa voix est un peu étouffée par la brume.

- Viens voir ici, Sküm, semble-t’il me dire. 

Je m’approche, non sans me rappeler des histoires de fées maléfiques que me racontait mon père, quand elles séparent des compagnons en les attirant par des faux sons… Je renforce ma prise sur le manche de ma hache… mais non. C’est bien Loël qui est là. 

A ses pieds, on distingue sous le lierre un corps vêtu d’une lourde armure noire, ou plutôt ce qu’il en reste. Le lierre semble avoir pénétré à l’intérieur de l’armure, du casque, des jambières. Je me penche pour vérifier que le cadavre a bien en main un bâton, mais Loël m’arrête :

- Regarde le lierre, Sküm. Il n’est pas naturel. D’abord, il est épineux, et surtout, examine le de près… Il frémit, comme s’il était vivant mais en sommeil… C’est tout à fait intéressant…

Je ne vois rien de tout ça, mais je ne préfère pas prendre de risques inutiles, alors pendant que Loël examine le lierre de loin, je brandis ma hache et je donne des grands coups pour dégager le corps. Une racine par ci, une racine par là, et en quelques instants il me suffit de balayer les brindilles pour voir apparaître un cadavre vêtu d’une armure noire. Son visage est émacié, et on a l’impression qu’il est mort depuis longtemps, momifié quoi. Ce n'est pas pour me rassurer, d'autant moins que sur l’armure est sculpté en relief un visage démoniaque. »

- Ou plutôt diabolique, interrompt Erasmus.

- Je saisis pas la nuance, reprend Sküm, un peu interloqué.

- Je ne suis pas un expert d’ethnologie planaire, mais il me semble que la distinction entre démons et diables est significative. Les uns sont des êtres de Chaos et les autres des êtres de Loi, même si les deux sont maléfiques au possible. Malheureusement, il est difficile d’en savoir plus vu la censure qui règne sur le sujet. 

Il jette un regard en coin à Cendres, qui ne relève pas. 

- En tous cas, nous savons que la cité-état de Glass pratique, ou pratiquait, des cultes diaboliques. Faisons attention à bien garder la distinction à l’esprit…

- Mais, quel est le rapport entre mon récit et la cité-état de Glass ? Je ne vous suis plus, là…

- Il faudra qu’on te raconte nos aventures aussi, mais sache que pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, on a affronté sur un navire un type en armure exactement comme ce que tu décris, escorté lui aussi d’« yeux cousus ». Et il convoyait une cargaison d’esclaves vers les mines de Glass…

Un silence s’installe quelques instants, puis Sküm reprend. 

« En tous cas, le type avait effectivement un bâton à la main et une épée de l’autre. Rien de très élaboré, le bâton. On aurait dit une vielle branche polie par le temps. Mais bon, on avait bien vu que les druides de la forêt faisaient pas trop dans l’esthétique, donc on se dit que ça doit être ça. Loël s’en saisit, et on décide d’arrêter là notre exploration du cadavre et de retourner à la relative sécurité de la partie normale de la forêt. 

On avance rapidement vers le porche par lequel on était passé, mais là, au moment de le franchir, Loël est frappé par une ombre noire qui arrive à l’horizontale et projeté à au moins dix mètres en arrière. Quant à moi, je me retrouve face à face avec un immense chêne tout noir et difforme, mais surtout qui bouge !

Je le frappe d’un coup de hache, mais à part lui faire une entaille, ça n’a pas l’air de le gêner. Lui, par contre, me fouette d’un coup de branche et me casse un ou deux os au passage ! Loël, entre temps, s’est remis sur pieds, et il me crie « Fuyons » tout en courant en direction du porche, et donc de l’arbre animé. On a vu mieux, comme itinéraire de fuite, mais c’est là que je réalise que Loël bouge vite… Vraiment très vite !

Il bondit par dessus une branche qui tente de l’attraper, fait un roulé boulé sous une autre qui cherche à le broyer, et il est passé. Pour moi évidemment, les choses ne sont pas si simples. Je me mets à courir aussi, tout en sachant que je risque de m’en prendre une, au moins. Mais je cours assez vite aussi. Du coup, j’arrive à passer sous le porche malgré un coup de boutoir reçu sur l’épaule, qui commence à me faire franchement mal. 

On se met à courir comme des forcenés vers la haie qui délimite l’Opikabana, mais tout à coup, on commence à apercevoir d’autres arbres qui s’animent. Je me retourne, et celui qui nous a attaqué en premier nous suit ! Si, si ! Il se déplace, pas en courant, mais en glissant ses racines sous terre. Je ne sais pas trop comment vous décrire ça, mais il laissait comme une tranchée derrière lui.

Inutile de vous préciser qu’il ne faut pas nous le dire deux fois ! Je cours comme je n’ai jamais couru, avec Loël qui file devant moi, le bâton à la main. Un arbre s’approche sur le coté mais Loël parvient à l’éviter. Je lui assène un coup de hache en passant mais je me fais fouetter de nouveau par une branche. Ca commence à bien faire, mais pour tout vous dire, je n’ai pas envie de jouer le héros à ce moment là. Finalement, après une course qui nous paraît interminable, on arrive à rejoindre la haie, mais les quatre arbres difformes qui nous poursuivent sont lancés à pleine vitesse. Les guerriers de Myrdwaine nous recueillent de l’autre côté, et on s’attend à devoir faire face à la fureur de la nature corrompue de l’Opikabana.

Mais au moment même où les arbres noirs s’apprêtent à se jeter au travers de la haie d’arbres qui délimite la région maudite, celle-ci s’anime à son tour ! Les puissants chênes d’Argûnn s’interposent et un combat titanesque s’ensuit, branche contre branche, racine contre racine. Mais les arbres de la haie sont plus nombreux, et prennent rapidement le dessus. Les quatre arbres noirs qui avaient failli nous causer la mort sont bien vite déchiquetés et réduits en brindilles…

On rend le bâton à Myrdwaine qui a l’air bien reconnaissant, et propose de nous raccompagner directement à l’orée de la forêt :

- Inutile de repasser par la clairière du conseil, dit-il d’une voix amusée. Certains de ses membres s’aviseraient peut-être de faire appliquer la tradition de la forêt maintenant que votre mission a été menée à bien…

Le voyage de retour dure deux jours mais se passe sans encombre. On pose bien sûr quelques questions à Myrdwaine sur l’Opikabana et la Forêt, mais il n’est pas très causant. Ce qu’on comprend clairement, c’est que les habitants  de la Forêt rejettent les êtres soi-disant civilisés et vivent en communion avec la nature. Pour éviter que leur monde ne soit mis en danger par les hommes, ou les Enfants d’Ehrûn, comme ils les appellent, ils préfèrent éliminer tout ceux qui s’aventurent un peu trop profond dans la forêt…

Finalement, revenus non loin du monastère, nous quittons Myrdwaine et ses hommes, mais avant de s’enfoncer de nouveau dans la verdure, il me fait un présent :

- Sküm, je suis convaincu que tu as bien été envoyé pour nous aider, et je te remercie de ton aide et de celle de Loël. Reste toujours proche de la nature. Voici un sachet contenant cinq glands. Chacun d’entre eux, si tu le plantes en terre, fera pousser un chêne colossal. Uses-en avec discernement… »

- Et voilà, reprend Sküm. C’est mon histoire. A vous maintenant !

- Pas tout de suite, Sküm, interrompt Cendres d’un air sévère. Si nous devions te raconter nos pérégrinations de Razem à Winzeria en passant par Halos, nous en aurions pour toute la nuit. Il y a plus pressant : nous sommes venus te chercher avec Umar car celui-ci a décidé de réclamer son trône à Maborg. L’affaire est urgente : aux dernières nouvelles, son père serait mourant. Umar est ici, à Taërion, et nous devons repartir sur l’heure. 

- On te racontera ça en route ! reprend Erasmus d’un air plus jovial. 

Effectivement, une fois qu’Erasmus a pris congé de Loàg et de son ami Loël, ils retrouvent Umar à l’ancienne Auberge du Coq Hardi qu’Umar semble quitter avec regrets. Mais le temps n’est pas à la contemplation, et nos amis reprennent bien vite la route vers Naïm, puis Llambeth. En chemin, les débats entre le gnome, Yjir et Cendres vont bon train : décidément, ces hommes en capuchon sont partout ! Combien sont-ils à la fin ? Et d'où sortent-ils ?

- Vous croire que « yeux-cousus » et « armure noire » aller Donjon d’Argûnn ? interroge Yjir, le deuxième jour du voyage après qu’Erasmus aie conté à Sküm leurs pérégrinations terrestres et maritimes…

- D’après le rêve de Sküm, je pense que oui. Un doigt noir qui mène jusqu’au ciel, il n’y en a pas des tonnes dans le coin, répond Erasmus.

- Si c’est ça, c’est très inquiétant… conclut Cendres d’un air sombre.

A Naïm, Umar échange les chevaux fourbus pour des chariots dans lesquels il amasse diverses armes et des objets de valeur qu’il avait mis de coté dans un coffre bancaire. Cela arrange bien Erasmus qui peut enfin se consacrer à l’étude des parchemins récemment acquis. Mais à mesure que l'on s'approche de la destination, une part grandissante du temps de trajet est consacré à des considérations plus terre à terre : tout a-t-il bien été prévu pour investir Maborg ? 

Le plan sur lequel Umar et nos amis s’arrêtent est le suivant : Lothar, le compagnon de captivité d’Umar, sera mandaté par le Baron de Llambeth pour aller rendre hommage au Roi de Maborg. Sous ce couvert de neutralité, il pourra s’approcher du monarque, que celui-ci soit encore le vieux père d’Umar ou l’usurpateur Strakal. Il sera escorté d’un groupe de "courtisans" parmi lesquels sera dissimulée Grazz'ell. Ainsi, celle-ci pourra être mise en avant comme preuve de la traîtrise de Strakal.

Parallèlement, Umar et nos amis pénètreront au sein du Royaume Nain via un itinéraire moins conventionnel. En effet, Umar a appris dans son enfance les instructions permettant de suivre le « Chemin des Rois », une suite de cavernes connues de la seule famille royale et menant au royaume de Maborg. 

- Nos chances de succès seront accrues si je peux prendre quelques contacts avec mes anciens amis, avant de devoir affronter Strakal devant le Conseil, poursuit le nain. Prions pour que j'en aie le temps…


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Chemin des Rois (Part 1)*

Le passage à Llambeth est de courte durée : quelques heures de repos et beaucoup de préparation. Chevaux, équipement, armes, tout est passé en revue. L'archère elfe remplit son carquois de ses meilleures flèches ouvragées, tandis que le gnome vérifie l'état de ses ingrédients et ustensiles. Prévenant , Yjir suggère d'acquérir des vêtements chauds, ainsi que quelques cordes et un jeu de pitons au cas où les passages dans les grottes se révéleraient délicats…

Après trois jours supplémentaires à cheval en direction du nord des Monts Ferreux, le groupe doit poser pied à terre. Les passages deviennent trop difficile à négocier pour les bêtes. Un homme du Baron de Llambeth ramène donc la caravane de montures à la ville tandis que nos héros s’enfoncent plus profondément dans les sentiers de montagne. Umar n’est pas bavard, on sent que sa décision lui pèse encore. 

Le climat frais mais clément au départ de Llambeth, s'est transformé en un hiver sec, puis neigeux en entrant sur les territoires nains. Le fin manteau blanc qui recouvre la vallée complique par endroits la progression d'Umar, et surtout d'Erasmus qui n’a pas la carrure du nain pour passer en force à travers les congères. Les vêtements chauds et les capuchons sont de mises, maintenant que la neige se remet à tomber. Au bout du troisième jour, après quelques heures de marche difficile le long d’un torrent de montagne, un bruit de fond continu, d'abord presque inaudible, semble s'amplifier… 

- C'est la cascade, s'exclame le nain. Suivez-moi par ici, nous ne sommes plus très loin de l’entrée !

Les souvenirs d'Umar ne l'ont pas trahi : en remontant encore un peu le torrent, lui et ses compagnons débouchent en haut d'un cirque qui recueille les eaux d’une haute cascade. Au pied de cette dernière, le guide désigne un étroit sentier, qui marque l'entrée dans le complexe caverneux. Atteindre celui-ci n'est pas chose aisée, car les embruns dispersés par la cascade se font de plus en plus épais… Au seuil du passage souterrain, les vêtements de nos voyageurs sont humides, et leurs chausses littéralement trempées.

- Umar, toi croire Œil-de-Nuit pouvoir passer, s'inquiète Yjir devant l'étroitesse du chemin qu'ils s'apprêtent à emprunter…

- Si seulement je le savais… C'est la première fois que je viens ici… 

Cette réponse d'Umar n’est pas sans inquiéter ses compagnons qui avaient imaginé que le Nain connaissait bien le Chemin des Rois. Une fois franchi le rideau d’eau glacée, nos amis se retrouvent à l’entrée d’une immense caverne dont le sol irrégulier monte par paliers richeux jusqu’à un fond qu’il est impossible de distinguer dans la lumière diffuse et bleutée filtrée par la cascade. L'humidité ambiante ajoute au danger, rendant les roches glissantes et les prises difficiles, quand ce n'est pas le froid qui tétanise les audacieux qui croient pouvoir s'aventurer dans pareil endroit.

Sküm, qui semble le moins ébranlé par ce spectacle, ne souhaite pas s'éterniser : « Allez, on y va, on s'encorde ». Et le groupe de repartir à sa suite, derrière Umar, le nain stoppant régulièrement sa progression pour se concentrer sur la route à suivre.

- Portez-vous votre bague, Prince, lui demande Cendres, s'inquiétant à juste titre de la façon dont leur guide peut trouver son chemin à l'intérieur de grottes qu'il n'a jamais visitées.

- Oui. Comme tu l'as deviné, je la consulte et elle m'éclaire sur la suite de notre parcours. Seuls les héritiers de ma lignée peuvent en comprendre les signes. Mais de grâce tutoies-moi, Cendres, et ne m'appelle pas Prince !

- A vos ordres, Pr…

Soudain, Cendres s’interrompt et fait signe aux autres de se taire. En effet, du haut de la caverne descend un étrange son d'une profonde gravité, parfois assourdi par des modulations irrégulières. L'elfe s'approche doucement de la source sonore, mais celle-ci n’est pas visible, cachée par un promontoire rocheux. Nos amis commencent donc à escalader en silence quelques énormes pierres pour accéder au plateau duquel ils pourront y voir plus clair. Mais malheureusement, alors que Cendres et Yjir viennent d’arriver en haut, Sküm, qui les suit, dérape sur une pierre glissante et laisse échapper un juron. Aussitôt, le son étrange cesse, et une ombre gigantesque se dessine en haut du promontoire. 

L’immense personne est visiblement femelle à en juger par ses mamelons difformes et massifs. Le visage qui les surplombe est entouré d’une chevelure hirsute, brun foncé et couvert de cicatrices et de cloques. A la vue de Cendres et Yjir, la créature pousse un hurlement d'effroi, qui déclenche derrière elle un concert de cris stridents.

Umar est maintenant parvenu en haut de l’amas rocheux et il dégaine son marteau de guerre et ajuste son casque, prêt à en découdre. Cendres, qui a compris que la géante ne cherchait qu'à défendre son repaire et sa progéniture s'interpose :

- Arrêtez ! Cette créature ne nous veut pas de mal, elle craint seulement pour ses petits. Umar, par où faut-il aller ? Dépêchons nous pour éviter la confrontation !

- Mais je ne sais pas, répond Umar, désemparé. Il me faudrait du temps pour examiner les passages qui quittent la caverne !

Mais il est déjà trop tard. Œil-de-Nuit s'est dangereusement approché de l'ogresse et montre les crocs. Cette dernière se saisit de deux énormes pierres, qu'elle balance sans hésiter en contrebas. La première atteint le druide qui ne peut l'esquiver, et lui meurtrit la jambe. Cendres virevolte et évite de justesse la seconde. Elle persiste : 

- Fuyez au fond, elle ne nous poursuivra pas !

Mais nul ne porte plus attention à ses avertissements. Umar est monté au front, suivi de Sküm, tandis que le loup d'Yjir se jette sur l'assaillante de son maître. En retrait, Erasmus entonne une incantation en cherchant quelque ingrédient dans sa trousse.

Désormais cernée, leur imposante ennemie ramasse à terre une massue à sa mesure, que le gnome peut se féliciter de ne pas avoir à croiser de près. Ce dernier achève son rituel en lançant les bras en direction de l'ogresse, propulsant sur elle, à la surprise générale, une flammèche dont tous maintenance connaissent les effets dévastateurs…

« Planquez-vous ! », hurle-t’il, alors qu’il est déjà bien trop tard pour que qui ce soit ne puisse réagir. Le projectile fait mouche, et la géante est ébranlée par une explosion de flammes, mais il en faut plus pour la mettre à bas. L'aveuglement général passé, le gnome constate avec horreur les ravages provoqués par son sortilège. Certes l’ennemi est sérieusement touché, mais les flammes ont grillé au passage le pelage d’Œil-de-Nuit et les vêtements de Cendres. Les blessures de l'elfe sont superficielles, mais le compagnon d’Yjir s'effondre sous la douleur. Le druide se précipite sur son ami et, faisant fi du danger, entame une de ses mélopées invoquant la force vitale de dame Nature. L'archère, qui a repris ses esprits, se ressaisit de son arme et jette au mage un regard assassin…

La géante reprend l'initiative en s'abattant sur les deux plus proches ennemis. C'est Sküm qui est victime de sa colère, défiguré par un coup de massue en plein visage. Yjir, qui n'est pas sur ses gardes, doit à la providence de n'être pas blessé.

Indemne, Umar se rue sur l'ogresse et profite de l'avantage que lui donne sa taille pour lui décocher un adroit coup de marteau sur le haut de la cuisse. La géante hurle, tandis qu’Yjir, remonté, conjugue ses assauts à ceux du nain et corrige l'ennemie d'une habile série de bastonnades. Erasmus, quant à lui, évite désormais de mettre en danger ses compagnons en multipliant son invocation favorite, ces petits projectiles d’énergie si précis et maintenant très nombreux.

La violence des frappes de Sküm a presque raison de la maternelle géante, d'autant que Cendres, la mort dans l’âme, s’est résignée à rejoindre le combat et truffe l’ennemie de flèches meurtrières. Avec l’énergie du désespoir, l’immense humanoïde parvient néanmoins à balayer le demi-orc d'un lourd coup de massue : malgré sa robustesse, Sküm s'affale, au bord de l’évanouissement.

La résistance de cette immense femme est presque admirable, mais la vie la quitte progressivement tant les attaques qu'elle doit subir sont nombreuses et incessantes. Blessé plus dans son amour propre que dans sa chair, Sküm se relève avec la ferme intention d'achever cette récalcitrante. Il aura le privilège de lui donner le coup de grâce : sa hache tranche le genou droit de la géante, qui tente dans un spectacle pathétique de garder l'équilibre, puis s'écroule enfin à ses pieds. Du sang noir et épais gicle de ses blessures, tandis que sa gueule fait entendre les râles de l'agonie… Derrière ce corps inerte et puant, Yjir découvre un cadavre enfantin et calciné, à peine plus petit que le corps d’Erasmus, son meurtrier…

Cendres fulmine, mais l’heure n’est pas aux explications. Sküm est rapidement soigné par Yjir, et l'elfe escorte Umar vers le fond de la grotte. 

- Cendres, je suis désolé. Tu avais raison, j’aurais du foncer vers le fond de la caverne pour trouver une issue. J’ai manqué d’initiative… Décidément, je ne sais pas si je suis fait pour mener…

- Umar, ça n’est pas le moment de se poser des questions métaphysiques. Il faut trouver l’issue maintenant 

Arrivé au fond de la caverne, le nain s’agenouille devant un des étroits passages qui s’enfonce dans la roche et marmonne une incantation en langage nain. Rien ne se passe, et il renouvelle l’opération devant les autres issues tandis que la troupe le rejoint au fond de l’immense cathédrale de roche. Finalement, devant l’un des couloirs naturels, le rituel d’Umar a un effet : une rune naine apparaît lentement sur la paroi rocheuse et se met à luire.

A ce moment là, un bruit sourd se fait entendre de l’entrée de la caverne. C’est comme une voix grondante qui entonne un « Hum Hom » jovial.

- Je crois que nous devrions nous activer, dit Cendres d’une voix grave. Je doute que nous ayons envie de faire face à l’humeur du père géant lorsqu’il va découvrir sa femme et son enfant massacrés.


----------



## Horacio

eecho

eeccho

Merci pour l'update!


----------



## Rousing Fox

Et c'est parti pour une longue traversée dans les cavernes naines. Vous avez dit "moria" ?
A moins que ce ne soit l'underdark  
En tout cas, bravo à Cendres de savoir si vite interpréter les signes. Et pas bravo à ceux qui ne rèvent que d'en découdre...


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Et c'est parti pour une longue traversée dans les cavernes naines. Vous avez dit "moria" ?
> A moins que ce ne soit l'underdark
> *




Du peu que j'en connais, ce serait plutôt l'underdark 



> *En tout cas, bravo à Cendres de savoir si vite interpréter les signes. Et pas bravo à ceux qui ne rèvent que d'en découdre... *




A leur décharge, ils se sont pris quelques big rochers sur la tronche... Ca tend à biaiser le jugement 

Mais effectivement, c'est Cendres qui était dans le juste sur ce coup là.

Bon, pour la suite, Chloé (aka Sküm) est en train de rédiger les premières explorations souterraines, et ensuite nous aurons de nouveau droit au Mémoires d'Yjir pour l'apothéose finale.

Pour ma part, je me suis attelé au premier CR de la troisième saison, donc je vous soumets ça dès que possible !


----------



## Rousing Fox

C'est vrai que prendre des rochers sur la tête peut amener à être "légèrement" agressif  


> Bon, pour la suite, Chloé (aka Sküm) est en train de rédiger les premières explorations souterraines, et ensuite nous aurons de nouveau droit au Mémoires d'Yjir pour l'apothéose finale.



Oui, oui, oui


> Pour ma part, je me suis attelé au premier CR de la troisième saison, donc je vous soumets ça dès que possible !



Je veux, je veux, je veux


----------



## Horacio

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *Je veux, je veux, je veux *




Moi aussi, moi aussi, moi aussi!


----------



## Gez

*De retour !*

Pfouh ! 4 pages de retard, c'est long !

En tout cas, c'est toujours aussi intéressant.

Ah, vous cherchiez un forum français pour faire de la réclame ? Je ne peux que vous conseillez le site de l'elfe noir, http://www.sden.org/ , le plus gros site de JDR français. Il y a des rubriques pour presque tout les jeux, des forums (celui pour D&D est ici: http://www.sden.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=5 ), et dans la partie D&D on peux aussi envoyer les PJ et PNJ pour la postérité (par exemple, vous pouvez voir mon premier perso D&D, une gnomette, ici: http://www.sden.org/jdr/add/gheros/pnj3e.htm#sela ). C'est bien pour ceux qui n'ont pas de talent de dessinateur, car la dénommée Miriel Ombre d'Argent en fera alors un pour vous (gratos! profitez-en tant que ça dure, parceque s'il y a trop de demande, ça risque de changer).



Au passage:
Opikabana, le nom, ça m'a fait penser à la BD Peter Pan, par Loisel. Un peu modifié. Ça vient de là ? C'est une preuve de bon goût, je trouve (mais comment ne pas lire l'auteur de la Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps ?). 



Ah sinon, je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul assez contaminé par la paranoïa pour avoir eu les même réactions en lisant ces passages:

Passage: _- Laissez-moi donc m'occuper de Gra'zell. En passant par la mer, mes hommes n'en auront pas pour longtemps et nous prendrons soin d'elle en attendant de vous l'amener à Dwargon_

Réaction: "Ce sont des incapables ! Ils vont la laisser s'échapper (au besoin, en se faisant obligeamment trucider) et ça va être super lourd pour la recapturer ! Nooooonnnn !"


Passage: _- Mon ami de galère, Lothar, se joindra à l'expédition. J'ai toute confiance en lui, conclut Umar._

Réaction: "Toute confiance en lui ? Alors c'est un traître. Il faut l'éliminer au plus vite où il va tout faire foirer."
En plus, dans ces cas là, je vois un panneau en néon lumineux et clignotant formant le mot "traître" flotter nonchalemment au dessus de la tête du PNJ en question, et il ne disparaît plus jamais après. C'est terrible. Il m'arrive de voir des panneaux "pièges" aussi, genre quand je trouve une offre d'emploi.

Il faudrait peut-être que je me fasse soigner, mais lorsque qu'un psi me déclare "n'ayez pas peur, je suis là pour vous aider", ça ne me rassure pas, je m'enfuis en courant et je me cache dans une grotte. Je ne peux que conseiller à ceux qui ne sont pas encore atteint de ne jamais jouer à Vampire, Nightprowler, ou des jeux similaires à l'un de ces deux-là (comme Shadowrun, par exemple).



Pour en revenir à l'histoire, elle prend vraiment une tournure sympa. Le dosage entre action et intrigue me semble très bien fait, et ces "yeux cousus" sont supers comme antagonistes (en partie, bien sûr, parce qu'ils sont nouveau -- contrairement à, par exemple, un illithid -- et inconnus, donc effrayant; mais aussi le concept est bien trouvé).


A propos des règles maisons, elles ont l'air sympas, mais ça doit demander du boulôt, non, de classifier tout les sorts et de leur donner des nouveaux noms, non ? Moi j'aurais pas eu le courage (faut dire que j'ai plus de 1500 sorts recensés dans ma Master List of All Ze Spellz of Ze Iouniverse(tm), sans compter les pouvoirs psi et les sorts d'Oriental Adventures). Je me suis contenté de donner des sorts 0-tième bonus à tout ceux qui peuvent en lancer (égal au niveau de lanceur, comme ça un mage 20ème peut lancer 24 cantrips par jour, ça correspond bien à la vision que j'ai de l'archimage, à qui ça arracherait la gueule de marcher pour ouvrir une porte quand on peut utiliser Mage Hand pour ça), et à rajouter quelques feats fait à la main et roulés sous les aisselles.


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: De retour !*



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> *Pfouh ! 4 pages de retard, c'est long !
> 
> En tout cas, c'est toujours aussi intéressant.
> *





J'espère bien 



> *Ah, vous cherchiez un forum français pour faire de la réclame ? Je ne peux que vous conseillez le site de l'elfe noir, http://www.sden.org/ , le plus gros site de JDR français. Il y a des rubriques pour presque tout les jeux, des forums (celui pour D&D est ici: http://www.sden.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=5 ), et dans la partie D&D on peux aussi envoyer les PJ et PNJ pour la postérité (par exemple, vous pouvez voir mon premier perso D&D, une gnomette, ici: http://www.sden.org/jdr/add/gheros/pnj3e.htm#sela ). C'est bien pour ceux qui n'ont pas de talent de dessinateur, car la dénommée Miriel Ombre d'Argent en fera alors un pour vous (gratos! profitez-en tant que ça dure, parceque s'il y a trop de demande, ça risque de changer).
> *





Merci pour les tuyaux. Je ne vais pas avoir le temps de m'en occuper tout de suite, mais dès que j'ai un peu de rabe, j'irais y faire ma pub. 




> *Au passage:
> Opikabana, le nom, ça m'a fait penser à la BD Peter Pan, par Loisel. Un peu modifié. Ça vient de là ? C'est une preuve de bon goût, je trouve (mais comment ne pas lire l'auteur de la Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps ?).
> *





Yep, c'est de là que ça vient. je savais même pas que j'avais barbarisé le nom, c'est venu tout seul, de mémoire. 



> *
> Ah sinon, je voudrais savoir si je suis le seul assez contaminé par la paranoïa pour avoir eu les même réactions en lisant ces passages:
> 
> Passage: - Laissez-moi donc m'occuper de Gra'zell. En passant par la mer, mes hommes n'en auront pas pour longtemps et nous prendrons soin d'elle en attendant de vous l'amener à Dwargon
> 
> Réaction: "Ce sont des incapables ! Ils vont la laisser s'échapper (au besoin, en se faisant obligeamment trucider) et ça va être super lourd pour la recapturer ! Nooooonnnn !"
> 
> 
> Passage: - Mon ami de galère, Lothar, se joindra à l'expédition. J'ai toute confiance en lui, conclut Umar.
> 
> Réaction: "Toute confiance en lui ? Alors c'est un traître. Il faut l'éliminer au plus vite où il va tout faire foirer."
> En plus, dans ces cas là, je vois un panneau en néon lumineux et clignotant formant le mot "traître" flotter nonchalemment au dessus de la tête du PNJ en question, et il ne disparaît plus jamais après. C'est terrible. Il m'arrive de voir des panneaux "pièges" aussi, genre quand je trouve une offre d'emploi.
> *





Les joueurs n'ont pas réagi comme ça mais les circonstances étaient un peu particulières : d'abord, Lothar était prisonnier avec Umar et les a aidés dans le bateau contre les yeux cousus et leur boss. Ensuite, Lothar allait être escorté par les hommes du baron de Llambeth, en qui ils ont d'assez bonnes raisons d'avoir confiance pour le moment, d'autant que deux des joueurs sont ses vassaux. Enfin (et c'est sans doute le plus important), les joueurs savaient que Lothar serait mon PJ par la suite...



> *Il faudrait peut-être que je me fasse soigner, mais lorsque qu'un psi me déclare "n'ayez pas peur, je suis là pour vous aider", ça ne me rassure pas, je m'enfuis en courant et je me cache dans une grotte. Je ne peux que conseiller à ceux qui ne sont pas encore atteint de ne jamais jouer à Vampire, Nightprowler, ou des jeux similaires à l'un de ces deux-là (comme Shadowrun, par exemple).
> *





En même temps, la méfiance systématique peut aussi jouer des tours. Il y a des fois ou les joueurs doivent faire confiance même si ça les stresse. 

Cela dit, pour avoir masterisé Vampire pendant longtemps, je te comprends. Ca c'est un jeu ou même si tu fais semblant de faire confiance à quelqu'un (PNJ ou PJ d'ailleurs), tu as intérêt à te contenter de faire semblant 



> *Pour en revenir à l'histoire, elle prend vraiment une tournure sympa. Le dosage entre action et intrigue me semble très bien fait, et ces "yeux cousus" sont supers comme antagonistes (en partie, bien sûr, parce qu'ils sont nouveau -- contrairement à, par exemple, un illithid -- et inconnus, donc effrayant; mais aussi le concept est bien trouvé).*





Je suis content que ça te plaise. J'étais assez content de moi sur ce coup là...




> *A propos des règles maisons, elles ont l'air sympas, mais ça doit demander du boulôt, non, de classifier tout les sorts et de leur donner des nouveaux noms, non ? Moi j'aurais pas eu le courage *




Finalement pas tant que ça. Pour l'instant j'ai fait les sorts lvl 1-5 (les cantrips ne sont pas changés) et ça m'a pris quelques heures. 

*



			(faut dire que j'ai plus de 1500 sorts recensés dans ma Master List of All Ze Spellz of Ze Iouniverse(tm), sans compter les pouvoirs psi et les sorts d'Oriental Adventures).
		
Click to expand...


*
C'est ça la grosse différence : comme c'est moi dorénavant qui décide quels sorts sont dispo pour les mages, je crée un nom pour chaque nouveau sort qui rentre, donc ça se fait au fur et à mesure. Sinon, c'est sur qu'entre le PHB, R&R, R&R2 et S&S ça ferait déjà un paquet de sorts...


*



			Je me suis contenté de donner des sorts 0-tième bonus à tout ceux qui peuvent en lancer (égal au niveau de lanceur, comme ça un mage 20ème peut lancer 24 cantrips par jour, ça correspond bien à la vision que j'ai de l'archimage, à qui ça arracherait la gueule de marcher pour ouvrir une porte quand on peut utiliser Mage Hand pour ça), et à rajouter quelques feats fait à la main et roulés sous les aisselles.
		
Click to expand...


*
Le feat *doubitchou* ? Ca fait quoi


----------



## Gez

Doubitchou ? Ah, c'est un feat un peu spécial. On pourrait dire: "Energy Substitution: Crasse".

Bon, plus sérieusement, je pense mettre comme feats dispo ces deux-là:

Magie Exotique
Votre grande connaissance ésotérique vous permet de repousser les limite de votre magie.
Prérequis: 8 rangs ou plus en Spellcraft.
Bénéfice: Choisissez un sort qui n'est pas sur votre liste. Si ce sort existe dans une magie du même type (arcane, divine, ou psionique) que celle que vous pratiquer, vous le connaissez désormais comme étant un sort d'un niveau supérieur. Si ce sort vient d'une magie différente, de deux niveaux supérieur. Si ce sort est exclusif à un domaine ou à une classe de prestige, de trois niveaux supérieurs. Dans tout les cas, le sort est considéré connu et maîtrisé.

(Raison: j'ai été bien embêté, avec un PNJ ensorceleur géré de tête, quand je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait il ne pouvait pas lancer Silence. Les PJs n'y ont vu que du feu, toutefois, mais c'est pas une raison. De plus, j'ai jamais vraiment apprécié l'interdiction des sorts de soins pour les mages, et je cherchais une façon de contourner ça sans bouleverser les règles ni leur équilibre.)

L'autre, c'est:

Maîtrise de la Préparation
De longues recherches vous ont permis de mieux comprendre la théorie de la magie et de canaliser une partie de ces pouvoirs.
Prérequis: Préparation de sort (soit le feat Arcane Preparation du FRCS, soit un niveau dans la classe de Magicien ou autre classe arcane préparant ses sort, comme l'assassin ou le chantelame), Ecriture de Parchemin, Extra Slot (le feat de Tome & Blood) Spellcraft 8+, Knowledge (Arcana) 8+.
Bénéfice: Choisissez un des slots gagnés grâce au feat Extra Slot. Il vous est maintenant possible de préparer des sorts depuis un grimoire dans ce slot (et uniquement celui-là). Il faut un score d'Intelligence minimal égal à 10 + le niveau du sort pour pouvoir préparer un sort (mais c'est la caractéristique normale qui est utilisée pour connaître le degrès de difficulté du jet de sauvegarde éventuel).

Rappel: Extra Slot (quasi inutile pour les bardes et les ensorceleurs) demande d'avoir un caster level de 4 ou plus (si je me souviens bien) et permet de gagner un slot d'un niveau au choix, mais au moins un cran en-dessous du maximum possible (genre, si on peux lancer un sort 3ème niveau, le slot gagné peut être 0, 1, ou 2).

Arcane Preparation est un feat du FRCS autorisant un lanceur de sort arcane spontané (donc barde ou ensorceleur) à préparer ses sorts en avance s'il le veut. C'est à peu près inutile, sauf si l'on compte utilisé des feat métamagiques (notamment, Quicken Spell). J'ai déjà tendance à considéré que ce feat est gagné automatiquement en cas de multiclassage en magicien (ou assassin, chantelame, tout ça...).


----------



## Gg

*Affaire piquante (Stingy matter)*

Echooooo !

Au sujet de mon dernier post, je pense que "Bourbon Street" ne parle pas d'un garou mais bien d'un buveur de sang.

Les vers suivants laissent peu de doute à ce sujet :

"It was many years ago that I became what I am.
I was trapped in this life like an innocent lamb
Now I can never show my face at noon 
And you'll only see me walking by the light of the moon"

En plus, la chanson se passe à New Orleans, qui est la scène de nombreux passages des romans de Anne Rice, dont "Interview avec le Vampire" qui a été écrit en 1973 ! Chronologiquement, ça colle, car "The Dream of the Blue Turtles" est sorti en 1985...

Bravo et merci pour les derniers posts. Un délice !  

Gg


----------



## Sammael99

*Re: Affaire piquante (Stingy matter)*



			
				Gg said:
			
		

> *Echooooo !
> 
> Au sujet de mon dernier post, je pense que "Bourbon Street" ne parle pas d'un garou mais bien d'un buveur de sang.
> 
> Les vers suivants laissent peu de doute à ce sujet :
> 
> "It was many years ago that I became what I am.
> I was trapped in this life like an innocent lamb
> Now I can never show my face at noon
> And you'll only see me walking by the light of the moon"
> 
> En plus, la chanson se passe à New Orleans, qui est la scène de nombreux passages des romans de Anne Rice, dont "Interview avec le Vampire" qui a été écrit en 1973 ! Chronologiquement, ça colle, car "The Dream of the Blue Turtles" est sorti en 1985...
> *





Ouaip... J'viens de relire le texte et... j'ai bien peut que tu n'aies raison !

Je crois que ce qui avait du me faire pencher dans l'autre optique, mis à part les nombreuses allusions à la lune, c'est le film Cat People (avec, je crois, Nastassja Kinski ?) qui se passait aussi à la Nouvelle Orléans. Ca m'avait pas mal marqué à l'époque et l'imagerie avait du faire tilt dans ma petite tête d'ado...

Aaah... Ann Rice... Bien le premier bouquin. Après bof bof, mais bien le premier... Un peu la même évolution que Vampire le JdR : Entretien = Vampire Camarilla, tu pers ton humanité, tragique, tout ça. Lestat = Sabbat, tu bastonnes, l'humanité tout le monde s'en fout, etc.

Au bout de quelques années j'en ai eu marre. Trop déprimant ! Du coup, on s'est remis à Donjon. Héroïque, sympa, tout ça !

*



			Bravo et merci pour les derniers posts. Un délice !  
Gg
		
Click to expand...


*
De rien (enfin, quelques heures de boulot, mais ça me fait plaisir )


----------



## Rousing Fox

En tout cas, moi, j'aime bien quand tu passes quelsques heures à écrire. Surtout quand tu postes, après


----------



## Gg

*Nostalgie*

J'ai joué pendant des années à Vampire avec un MJ exceptionnel qui a permis à un groupe de joueurs moyennement expérimentés de découvrir ce qu'est vraiment le jeu de rôle. J'y ai passé mes meilleures séances de jeu ET de rôle. Cette époque est maintenant révolue et cela fait plus de deux ans que je ne me suis pas assis à une table de rôlistes. Bouh ouh.

Je n'ai jamais vu Cat People mais les articles que j'ai lus sont assez encourageants. Je vais tâcher de le dégotter quelque part.

Pour terminer une petite citation à lire d'un oeil distrait.

"L'univers est rempli de magie et il attend patiemment que notre intelligence s'affine."

Bertrand Russell
Mathématicien et philosophe anglais
Prix Nobel de littérature 1950





A +

Gg


----------



## Ancalagon

Salut

Je suis ici encore!  J'était en vacance, et je viens de ratrapper l'histoire.  Ca me fait plaisir de voir que les ancients joueurs retournent.  J'espère qu'ils (bien, elle) ne sont pas trop confus.

On avait deux membres de notre groupe infecté par la lycantropie (corbeau, les deux guerrriers en plus) et ce n'était pas un cadeau!

Ancalagon


----------



## Rousing Fox

*Echo*

Ben alors, on se laisse aller ?
Un p'tit effort, quoi, tu ne vas pas laisser tes lecteurs languir, quand même ?
Tous avec moi : SAMMAEL99 SAMMAEL99 SAMMAEL99


----------



## Sammael99

Si seulement mes contributeurs se bougeaient le cul...

Pour ma part, j'ai terminé les deux-tiers de la première partie de la troisième saison, mais comme il reste deux CRs sur la deuxième saison...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Ben on va les spammer, alors 
Allez, messieurs-dames, au boulot. C'est que je m'ennuie, moi, au boulot !


----------



## Sammael99

*Mise à Jour*

Demain, une mise à jour mineure à coup sûr, et peut-être plusieurs mises à jour si j'ai le temps !!!


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Mise à Jour*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Demain, une mise à jour mineure à coup sûr, et peut-être plusieurs mises à jour si j'ai le temps !!! *




Cool! Je veux lire plus!


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Chemin des Rois (Part 2)*

_Extraits de « Vie Barbare », biographie romancée de Sküm l’Intrépide, par le barde Galeïmon Dermanol, sur base des témoignages de l’intéressé._

Je me souviendrais encore longtemps des effroyables cris du géant, découvrant les corps mutilés de sa femme et de son petit. Je crois que ses plaintes ont ébranlé les parois du passage où nous progressions silencieux, comme ils ont ébranlé l’esprit de chacun d’entre nous pendant les longues heures où nous allions rester sous la terre. Il semblait soudain que nous pénétrions dans des entrailles infernales, menés par un guide incertain, et que nous en ressortirions peut-être, mais profondément changés. Nous restâmes tous muets, réalisant la douleur que nous avions causée par notre maladresse, nous imaginant à hurler à la mort puis sangloter sans fin. Il fallut beaucoup de temps pour que la distance n’affaiblisse enfin la voix de ce malheureux. 

De temps à autre, Umar s’agenouillait à nouveau et murmurait le rituel des Rois et nous indiquait le chemin à suivre dans le dédale de roches qui nous entouraient. Nous arrivâmes enfin à un coude qui s’élargit, révélant un gouffre immense qui nous barrait la route. Il y avait eu sans doute autrefois un passage aménagé par les nains, mais aucun moyen de traverser n’était apparent. J’ignore combien d’heures nous avions passées sous terre, mais la vue de ce nouvel obstacle acheva de nous décourager pour la journée. Nous décidâmes donc d’établir le camp devant le précipice à la sortie du tunnel. 

Tandis que nous nous affairions pour le soir, Cendres décida d’inspecter la paroi pour détecter des passages en contrebas, mais au lieu de se pencher précautionneusement au bord du gouffre, elle disparut d’un coup au dessous de nous, descendant l’à-pic avec l’aisance d’un insecte. Yjir, quant à lui, se tint au bord de la paroi et se métamorphosa en volatile d’envergure pour plonger ensuite au fond du précipice. 

Cendres réapparut quelques minutes plus tard, escortée par le grand oiseau aux étranges tatouages :

- Il y a un sentier étroit qui descend le long de la falaise, mais je ne peux en voir le fond. Il faudrait investiguer pour voir où il mène…

- Ça mener à pont mais pont brisé. Ça seule route possible, renchérit Yjir, ayant repris sa forme normale.

- Mouais, grommela Erasmus, et comment on fait pour défier la loi de l’apesanteur ? On se change tous en araignées ou tous en oiseaux ?

- En tous cas, ce ne sont pas tes explosions de flammes qui vont nous aider à traverser…, lança Cendres au gnome d’une voix venimeuse.

- Mais c’est qu’elle pique la mygale ! rétorqua le gnome. La prochaine fois qu’il y a de la castagne, tu devrais essayer ton nouveau tour.

- Tu as failli tous nous griller ! Tu es complètement inconscient ! Tu devrais retourner à tes études de magie !

Avant que les choses ne s’enveniment encore, Yjir intervient :

- Vous laisser moi méditer cette nuit, Dame Nature ouvrira chemin.

Les évènements de la journée combinés à cette dernière altercation achevèrent de me décourager. Je sombrais dans un profond sommeil troublé par les exclamations de mes compères. Je rêvais de corridors tentaculaires, de gouffres, d’araignées et d’oiseaux géants. Mais mes rêves ne dépassèrent ni en intensité ni en étrangeté les folles aventures du lendemain. 

Yjir, par dieux savent encore quelle diablerie, nous changea tous en volatiles pour franchir le gouffre. Je ne souhaite pas refaire l’expérience, bien qu’elle fut par certains côtés inoubliable. J’étais une bête, bien différente de celle qui m’avait habitée jusqu’ici, dont je me rappelais encore la puissance, l’odorat et le goût compulsif du sang. Cette fois, ce qui m’imprégnait, c’était l’air qui me guidait dans tous mes instincts. Ma faiblesse, ma force, c’était l’air qui glissait sur moi. Cela ne dura quelques secondes car à peine avais-je touché le sol de l’autre coté du vide, je me métamorphosais au plus vite pour retrouver à ma forme initiale. 

Ce changement de forme me rendait nerveux et j’avais peur de sentir mon contrôle sur moi-même, chèrement appris au monastère de Taërion, s’estomper. J’étais obsédé par l’idée que si je pouvais me changer en oiseau, l’envie pouvait me revenir à tout instant de reprendre ma forme lupine ce qui, dans les circonstances actuelles, serait désastreux… Perdu dans mes pensées, je ne m’aperçus pas que nous avions marché assez longtemps pour déboucher sur une nouvelle caverne, plus basse encore que les précédentes. Mon dernier pas fit trembler le sol autour de moi et des craquements inquiétants se firent entendre.
- Vite, par ici, m’indiqua l’elfe dans gracieux mouvement que je ne pus imiter que d’un saut un peu lourd. Le coin a l’air plein de crevasses..

- En effet, il convient davantage aux nains et aux gnomes qu’aux elfes et encore moins aux or..demi-orcs, expliqua Umar. Cette caverne est un coin fameux pour ses vers de roche.

- Ce doit être goûteux, ironisa Erasmus, peut-être un peu croustillant non ?

- Ça ne se mange pas vraiment… En fait, les vers de roches se nourrissent, comme leur nom l’indique, de roches poreuses. Certains spécimens peuvent atteindre plusieurs mètres de long, et ils sont attirés particulièrement par certaines roches. Le sous-sol de cette caverne doit être fécond en minéraux qu’ils affectionnent. Du coup, le sol est dangereux. Voyez ces tâches plus sombres sur le sol ? Ce sont des affaissements. La roche en dessous est fragile et poudreuse, et si l’on marche dessus, on risque de tomber au fond d’un trou et de mourir étouffé par les poussières de roches.

- Charmant ! répond Erasmus. Et on fait comment alors ?

- Vous me suivez. Lorsque j’étais jeune, j’ai beaucoup chassé le ver des roches. On va voir si je n’ai pas trop perdu de mes réflexes.

- Et pourquoi les chasse-t’on s’ils ne se mangent pas, demande le gnome, toujours curieux.

- Ils ne digèrent pas très bien les cristaux et les pierres précieuses. Ils les stockent donc dans un espèce de gésier. C’est cela que chassent les jeunes nains, parfois au péril de leur vie. Continuons, je vais faire la trace, bien que ce ne soit plus de mon âge.

Nous nous miment donc en file et suivirent attentivement l’itinéraire tracé par Umar. Mis à part quelques craquements inquiétants et d’occasionnels nuages de poussière rocheuse, la traversée se déroula sans encombre, mais nous fit perdre un temps précieux. Arrivés de l’autre côté, Umar s’agenouilla de nouveau pour rechercher la voie de ses ancêtres. Une fois encore, son anneau se mit à rougeoyer et révéla les runes secrètes gravées sur l’un des passages.

- C’est par ici. Essayons d’accélérer le pas, je souhaiterais que nous arrivions à Khazel-Andûn avant la nuit.

Umar nous expliqua que Khazel-Andûn, le Champ des Mille Larmes, était une immense caverne par laquelle on pouvait accéder au royaume de Maborg. Nous avancions au plus vite, mais la pente descendante s’accentuait, et le passage se faisait de plus en plus humide. Après quelques heures de marche supplémentaire, j’arrêtais soudain Erasmus qui me suivait de près : 

- J’entends des bruits devant nous, chuchotais-je.

Le gnome s’arrêta puis, prêtant l’oreille, dit :

- Ca ressemble à des… à des coups de pioches.

- Des coups de pioche ici ? T’as le mal des profondeurs le gnome ! Qui veux-tu qui vienne creuser dans cet endroit sinistre ? Enfin, nous verrons bien… Avançons. 

Bien que le son se précisât au fur à mesure que notre progression, il nous fut impossible de valider ou d’invalider la thèse d’Erasmus jusqu’à ce que nous aboutîmes à l’orée d’une nouvelle caverne où résonnait très distinctement le bruit qui nous intriguait depuis quelque temps. Des bruits sourds, métalliques se faisaient écho, comme des bruits de pioche, en effet, mais sans que nous puissions en voir la source. Nous décidâmes de rester à couvert et d’essayer d’en savoir plus avant d’avancer. Nous sentions une présence mais nous étions incapables de déterminer si elle était ou non maléfique.

Erasmus, qui tenait fermement à sa théorie des pioches, décida de partir en éclaireur, non sans s’être entouré de précautions magiques qui le rendirent invisible. Il ne restait plus qu’à attendre. Je me méfie toujours de ces manigances incompréhensibles et de ces messes basses qui finissent toujours par se détraquer. La veille, c’était les explosions de flammes incontrôlables, et je me demandais, planté dans le noir au bout du corridor avec mes compagnons, ce que se pourrait être cette fois. Cependant, j’évitais de partager mes craintes avec mes amis qui disposent tous plus ou moins de ces dons bizarres, et qui se seraient sans doute encore moqués de mon ignorance dans le domaine.

L’incident ne se fit pas attendre, à tel point que je me mordais les doigts d’y avoir pensé : peut-être y l’avais-je malencontreusement provoqué en l’invoquant ? Erasmus s’était rendu invisible, mais pas silencieux. Il avait dû buter sur une pierre et aussitôt, il se fit repérer par des êtres lumineux qui se mirent à tournoyer autour de lui. D’où nous étions, on ne voyait pas grand chose, et surtout pas le gnome, et je me demandais alors comment des êtres si éthérés pouvaient envisager d’utiliser des pioches ou des outils quelconques. 

C’est alors que nous entendîmes résonner une voix chevrotante venue de nulle part. Je réalisais alors que nous devions être encore une fois en présence d’un mage et que les sphères lumineuses n’étaient pas vivantes mais devaient être encore l’effet d’un sortilège. A ma grande stupeur, Erasmus réapparut alors et se mit à dialoguer sur un ton qui semblait serein avec son interlocuteur. De nombreux gnomes apparurent autour de celui qui avait pris la parole. Erasmus nous traduisit plus tard quelques bribes de la conversation qui s’était déroulée en langue gnome.

- Préparez-vous à combattre Pythagore Theocritus le Second, magicien diplômé cum laude de l’Université Illusionniste d’Antarbel. Je jure que vous aurez à le regretter amèrement si vous ne vous montrez pas comme doit le faire un homme de cœur.

- Je m’en voudrais de ne pas saluer comme il se doit un congénère, et de plus un maître dans son domaine, répondit alors Erasmus en se découvrant. Il m’est bien agréable de rencontrer des personnes de votre qualité dans un endroit aussi insolite… Permettez-moi de me présenter. Je suis Erasmus. Je suis accompagné de quelques amis… qui se trouvent un peu plus loin. Mais dites-moi, votre présence pique ma curiosité : que faites-vous ici ?

- Humm, nous pourrions vous retourner la question, mon cher ami ! Mais je vois que vous vous montrez intéressé par mes travaux… Sans pouvoir vous dévoiler la véritable quintessence de mes recherches, j’effectue une expédition scientifique de grande ampleur. Non, non, n’insistez pas, je ne vous en dirais pas davantage. Vous ne pouvez pas vous imaginer le véritable espionnage industriel dont sont victimes les chercheurs de ma trempe. Aussi dois-je prendre quelques précautions comme vous avez pu le voir.

Erasmus ne nous traduisit bien sûr pas toute la conversation, et je ne doute pas que, fidèle à son habitude, il n’ait embelli son esprit et sa verve dans le récit qu’il nous en fit. Le dialogue fut sans doute plein de nuances et de circonvolutions impossibles à saisir pour l’esprit simple qu’est le mien. Le seul intérêt de la rencontre, outre d’égayer notre seconde journée sous terre, fut de nous informer qu’un groupe d’humanoïdes, apparemment armés, s’était installé dans la grande caverne vers laquelle nous dirigions nos pas.

- Ça pas bon ! supposa Yjir alors que nous avions repris notre route par un nouveau passage décidément humide, après avoir pris congé du savant gnome et de ses compagnons. Ennemi campé aux portes de Royaume Nain. Peut-être espions elfes noirs. Si nous devoir affronter eux, eux prévenir zurpateur avant nous être arrivés.

- Si c’est le cas, nous devrons agir discrètement pour identifier de qui il s’agot et éventuellement quel rôle ils jouent dans la lutte de succession. 

- Je ne puis croire qu’il s’agisse d’elfes noirs, reprend Umar, la voix dure. Khazel-Andûn est le lieu de leur antique défaite. Ils n’oseraient pas…

Il nous fallut presque encore une journée entière pour rejoindre le Champ des Mille Larmes, une immense voûte de plusieurs kilomètres qui abritait un lac intérieur. Toutes, y compris le lointain plafond ruisselaient d’eau et ce bruit permanent, mêlé à l’obscurité moite protégeait notre discrète arrivée. C’était un peu comme une pluie glacée qui nous tambourinait le crâne de façon incessante. Même moi qui suis pourtant habitué à l’obscurité, j’avais du mal à voir au loin, et je compris bien vite qu’à l’exception d’Umar, nul n’y voyait goutte.

Nous montâmes un camp pour quelques heures de repos et de réflexion. Nous étions tous persuadés qu’il nous fallait échafauder un plan pour pallier à notre désorganisation chronique mais les avis étaient partagés quant à la marche à suivre. Après de vives discussions, il m’échut le rôle d’éclaireur. J’étais l’un des seuls à pouvoir évoluer dans le noir absolu, ce qui était primordial pour ne pas être repéré. Je n’étais pas très silencieux mais mon apparence ferait diversion puisque Erasmus se proposait de me rendre invisible afin que j’aille jusqu’au cœur du camp ennemi. Je n’étais pas chaud pour une transformation de plus, mais il me tenait à cœur de me rendre utile dans cette aventure et d’apporter ma contribution au succès d’Umar.

Nous avions entendu quelques bruits suspects en contrebas de la rivière souterraine au bord de laquelle Umar avait établi notre camp. Comme cela correspondait à la direction générale où le sage gnome nous avait signalé le campement des humanoïdes, je m’y rendis prudemment. Il apparut bientôt que le campement était sur l’autre rive, mais il y avait là un gué naturel. Je traversais à mi mollet le cours d’eau glacé et j’évitais à ma grande surprise une sentinelle  adossée à un rocher. Heureusement, couvert par le bruit de l’eau, je n’avais pas été entendu, et j’eux tout le loisir d’étudier l’elfe étrange que j’avais en face de moi.

Il était de plus petite taille que Targedaël ou Cendres, et plus svelte aussi. Sa peau était d’une couleur grise tendant vers le noir, origine de leur nom, j’imagine. Ses cheveux de jais laissaient entrevoir deux oreilles pointues plus développées que celles des elfes normaux que j’avais pu voir. Il était armé d’un arc et portait au côté une épée courte. Sous sa tunique grise, il était protégé par une cotte de mailles noires.

Je me faufilais jusqu’au centre du campement. C’était bien, comme l’avait soupçonné Yjir, un campement d’elfes noirs. Umar allait fulminer… Il se composait d’une demi-douzaine de tentes disposées en cercle autour d’une large tente centrale. J’observais les allées et venues des ennemis. Comme Umar nous l’avait indiqué, le société des elfes noirs est matriarcale. Leurs chefs sont, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraître pour un orc, des femelles. Et en effet, la tente centrale était occupée par une femme tandis que les autres étaient celles des hommes. Le plus étrange était qu’il y avait des nains qui semblaient parfaitement à l’aise au milieu de cette troupe d’elfes. Ils parlaient même couramment la langue des elfes noirs. Je croyais me souvenir que les elfes et les nains ne s’appréciaient pas tellement. Aussi je décidai de noter cette incongruité dans un coin de ma tête pour le répéter à Yjir et à Cendres. Eux auraient peut-être une explication sociologique. 

Dans la tente centrale, j’aperçus aussi deux nains prisonniers qui avaient l’air mal en point. J’hésitai à intervenir mais je me ravisai, jugeant qu’il valait mieux revenir auprès de mes amis, raconter tout cela. Je ne voulais pour rien au monde être responsable d’une nouvelle catastrophe stratégique.


----------



## Horacio

eecchoo!

Merci, Ben


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio,

Je t'envoie sous peu le plan des cavernes sous-terraines pour que tu puisses le mettre online. 

Benoit


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Chemin des Rois (part 3)*

_Extrait des Mémoires de Yjir Le Shaman - Traduit du Sylvain par Jilraën de la Nouvelle Université de Landis_

14 Rême 987

L'idée de ces adversaires qui voyaient dans l'obscurité comme en plein jour me glaçait les sangs. Bien qu'entraîné à combattre "en aveugle", comme tout guerrier de ma tribu, je ne pouvais naturellement mettre à profit cette capacité qu'au corps à corps. Je sais me repérer grâce au bruit que fait l'ennemi, à sa respiration (et à cette brusque inspiration qui précède chaque coup), au son de ses pas, à la sensation des déplacements d'air que provoquent ses mouvements ; mais tout ceci suppose une forte proximité. Ce jour-là, nous voulions nous attaquer, alors qu'inférieurs en nombre, à des créatures qui nous verraient venir de très loin, et qui, puisque disposant d'arcs et de magie, auraient la possibilité de nous neutraliser avant même que nous les ayons aperçus…

Pour palier ce problème, nous comptions sur les sortilèges éclairants qu'Erasmus devrait lancer sur une pièce d'équipement de chacun de nous, une fois que la discrétion n'aurait plus lieu d'être. Par ailleurs, Sküm, comme tous ceux qui ont dans leurs veines du sang orc, pouvait voir dans le noir à une distance raisonnable. Umar, lui aussi, avait ce don. Œil-de-Nuit, comme Cendres et Erasmus, auraient pu voir mieux que moi, si seulement un petit rai de lumière avait filtré quelque part dans la grotte. Mais non, nous étions dans l'obscurité la plus totale, une absence de lumière rendue encore plus angoissante par ce bruit continuel de pluie et ces gouttelettes qui nous ruisselaient sur le visage. Je sentais, sous ma main, la nervosité d'Œil-de-Nuit ; il se retenait pour ne pas gémir doucement. 

Le plan fut rapidement mis sur pied, bien qu'il s'agît pour moi d'une pure vue de l'esprit : je n'avais pas la moindre idée de ce à quoi ressemblaient le "campement", la "rivière" ou la "sentinelle", ni où ils se trouvaient. C'était comme avoir a résoudre un problème très abstrait. J'essayais de me concentrer et de faire des suggestions, mais j'étais surtout accaparé par les ténèbres, la pluie invisible et froide, la sensation d'être entouré par un vide immense, comme si mes compagnons et moi-même avions été perdus dans un néant absolu.

Sküm, rendu invisible par Erasmus, devait se rendre au milieu du campement, et s'introduire discrètement dans la tente principale. Le reste du groupe créerait une diversion au niveau du gué où se trouvait la sentinelle, ce qui permettrait au demi-orc non seulement de libérer les prisonniers, mais aussi, une fois ces derniers armés, de prendre nos adversaires à revers.

Je sentis Sküm partir. J'entendis Umar commencer à compter à voix basse dans une langue que je ne comprenais pas. J'avais hâte d'en finir. L'attente au milieu du rien me semblait pire que la mort.

Enfin Umar nous prévint que nous devions y aller. "Rampez derrière-moi. Chacun pose de temps en temps la main sur la cheville de celui qui le précède, comme ça personne ne se perdra dans le noir. Lorsque je dirai 'stop', nous nous arrêterons, et Erasmus lancera ses sortilèges de lumière. Dès que vous êtes illuminés, foncez sur l'elfe noir qui garde le gué : l'effet de surprise est important !". Nous nous exécutâmes.

Notre reptation sur le sol pierreux et trempé fut des plus pénibles, d'autant que notre seul repère dans ce noir total était le contact avec la personne qui nous précédait. Umar nous guidait à bonne allure, essayant sans doute de suivre un trajet, entre les stalagmites et les concrétions pierreuses, qui nous maintenait à l'abri du regard des elfes noirs. Cependant, je ne savais même pas à quelle distance nous nous trouvions du camp ou de la rivière. J'essayais de ne pas penser à mon extrême vulnérabilité, et à la défaite totale qui nous attendait si, par hasard, un elfe noir apercevait au loin Œil-de-Nuit (qui lui, bien sûr, ne rampait pas) et appelait ses amis pour lancer une nuée de flèches dans notre direction.

Grâce sans doute à l'ingéniosité d'Umar, nous échappâmes à la vigilance des elfes noirs et même du garde qui surveillait le gué. "Stop, murmura Umar. Erasmus, lance tes sorts. N'oubliez pas : dès que vous voyez de la lumière, courez au corps à corps." Je sentis le gnome me dépasser en rampant dans l'obscurité. Un instant plus tard, je fus ébloui par ce qui me sembla être une très forte lumière, et vis Cendres, nimbée d'une aura qui semblait provenir de sa ceinture, s'élancer, rapière au poing, en direction d'une rivière souterraine qui coulait à une trentaine de mètres de nous. Le magicien pointa ensuite sa baguette sur ma propre ceinture et, une fois celle-ci illuminée, je me redressai à mon tour et courus derrière l'elfe, aussitôt dépassé par Œil-de-Nuit, qui grondait de toute sa rage accumulée par des heures de ténèbres.

Je ne compris quelle était notre cible que lorsque Cendres, criant le nom de sa déesse, ne s'abattît sur elle. L'elfe noir avait eu le temps de dégainer son arme, mais ne put efficacement parer la charge de la guerrière. Cendres esquiva facilement sa faible riposte. Lorsque le loup géant, à son tour, se jeta sur lui, le garde n'avait plus aucune chance : il s'effondra, la gorge déchiquetée par les crocs de mon féroce compagnon.

J'arrivai, immédiatement suivi d'Umar et d'Erasmus, tendu comme une corde d'arc, jetant des regards dans le moindre coin d'ombre. C'est alors que je me rendis compte d'un défaut majeur, voire fatal, de notre stratégie. Les lumières magiques que nous portions n'éclairaient pas à plus d'une douzaine de mètres ! Autrement dit, alors que nos adversaires, apparemment dotés d'une vision parfaite dans l'obscurité, auraient tout le loisir de nous cribler de flèches à distance, nous n'avions pas d'autres choix que le corps à corps pour espérer en venir à bout.

- Vite, nous devons aller à leur rencontre, dit Umar en essuyant son visage de la pluie qui tombait sans discontinuer.

Œil-de-Nuit à mes côtés, je me précipitai le long de la rivière souterraine dans la direction présumée du campement, le nain sur mes talons. Erasmus nous suivit, un peu en retrait, à une allure moins soutenue, ainsi que Cendres. Nous ignorions si Sküm, de son côté, avait réussi son opération d'infiltration. Peut-être avait-il déjà libéré les prisonniers ; peut-être était-il déjà mort…

Alors que nous progressions à bon train, toujours à l'aveuglette, une volée de flèches s'abattit sur nous, mais trop imprécise pour nous causer beaucoup de mal. L'une d'elles me laissa cependant une belle estafilade sur le bras gauche, laissant une curieuse sensation de brûlure. Ne cédant pas à la panique, nous accélérâmes. Nouvelle pluie de projectiles, l'un d'eux m'atteignant à la cuisse. J'eus un moment de nausée, passager.

- Flèches être empoisonnées ! criai-je à Umar.
- Cours, cours, c'est notre seule chance !

Soudain, je sentis un courant d'air chaud me dépasser sur le côté droit : une flammèche filait dans la direction où nous courions. Erasmus avait lancé un sortilège à l'aveugle ! Sans faire parfaitement mouche, sa boule de feu explosa à une trentaine de mètres de nous, nous révélant la position des archers elfes noirs. Deux d'entre eux se transformèrent aussitôt en torche vivante, alors que les autres parvinrent à se jeter à l'abri au dernier moment.

Profitant de la soudaine visibilité de nos cibles, Cendres décocha une flèche magnifiquement ajustée, qui, touchant en pleine gorge, acheva sur le coup l'un des deux elfes noirs enflammés. Notre objectif maintenant en vue, Umar et moi-même reprîmes espoir et courûmes de plus belle.

Nos adversaires, rapidement remis du choc de la boule de feu, nous décochèrent de nouvelles flèches, nous blessant de nouveau Umar et moi. Je sentis de nouveau le poison brûler mes chairs autour de l'impact, mais résistai encore à la vague de nausée qui s'ensuivit. Jetant un coup d'œil au nain, je devinai à sa mâchoire crispée que lui aussi souffrait mais ne succombait pas. Cendres, toujours aussi précise et meurtrière, abattit d'une flèche en pleine poitrine le deuxième elfe noir qui brûlait toujours.

Approchant inexorablement, nous pûmes enfin compter nos bourreaux : il restait cinq archers à une vingtaine de mètres de nous. Mais, alors même que nous commencions à les distinguer nettement, ils lâchèrent une nouvelle vague de flèches. J'en reçus une à la cuisse ; Umar s'en prit deux… et s'écroula soudain, dans un râle incohérent. Je devinais que le poison avait eu raison de sa forte constitution.

Œil-de-Nuit, mon fidèle compagnon, m'offrit un répit inespéré en atteignant enfin le groupe d'archers et en désorganisant complètement leur cadence de tir. J'en profitai pour m'agenouiller rapidement près du nain inconscient, et appeler les forces de la nature pour qu'elles le purgent de la toxine qui polluait ses veines. A mon grand soulagement, Umar ouvrit les yeux rapidement ; je crois que, au tréfonds des entrailles de la terre, la puissance tellurique du monde est plus présente. En tout cas, je sentis que le pouvoir de la nature était ici d'une nature plus brutale, plus primitive, plus sombre, et plus massive, et que mes rituels y puisaient une force plus essentielle.

Tant bien que mal, Umar se redressa avec mon aide, et nous entamâmes les derniers mètres qui nous séparaient des archers. Ils en profitèrent malheureusement pour tirer une nouvelle salve, avec un succès terrible : Œil-de-Nuit, Umar et moi-même fûmes de nouveau touchés. Quant aux deux autres flèches, elles filèrent vers Cendres, qui s'était rapprochée dans l'intervalle ; mais les projectiles rebondirent étrangement sur une sorte de barrière invisible, juste devant l'elfe.

Enfin, grandement affaiblis, nous fûmes en mesure de riposter, et de rendre la monnaie de la pièce à nos adversaires. Notre fureur se déchaîna. Alors qu'Œil-de-Nuit déchirait la gorge d'un archer, je produisis une boule de flammes ardentes ; des projectiles de lumière fusèrent des doigts du gnome magicien ; Umar hurlait en abattant sa hache sur tout ce qui bougeait ; les flèches de Cendres sifflaient dans l'air et trouvaient chaque fois leur cible. En un clin d'œil, tout fut fini, les elfes noirs survivants s'enfuyant sans demander leur reste.

- Bin alors les gars ? fit une voix bourrue que nous connaissions bien. Vous auriez pu m'attendre pour les finir…
- Sküm ! m'exclamai-je.

Je n'avais jamais été aussi heureux d'entendre le demi-orc. De son côté aussi la réussite était complète. A peine s'était-il introduit dans la tente centrale que nous avions commencé notre assaut, et la diversion avait été parfaite : seuls restèrent dans le campement la cheftaine et un garde, leur attention toute accaparée par le combat se déroulant à une cinquantaine de mètres de là. Le barbare avait pu détacher les trois prisonniers, et confier à deux d'entre eux une dague de facture orque (celles-là mêmes que nous avions héritées de nos aventures avec la tribu de l'Œil de Fer).

Sküm était sorti le premier et, toujours invisible, avait assené un coup de hache magistral à la cheftaine elfe, la mettant quasiment hors d'état de nuire. Magicienne, celle-ci avait échappé au pire en se fondant soudain dans une stalagmite de bonne taille. Son garde avait rapidement succombé aux coups conjugués des deux ex-prisonniers et du demi-orc. Sküm avait ensuite tiré quelques carreaux d'arbalète vers la mêlée qui faisait rage au loin, sans succès, avant de nous rejoindre, laissant les trois nains veiller sur le rocher où s'était réfugiée la capitaine.

Au final, force était de reconnaître que notre plan avait parfaitement fonctionné.

Exténué, je m'assis à même le sol, et entrepris d'extraire les deux flèches qui me meurtrissaient la jambe et le côté. Le sang se mêlait à la pluie qui dégoulinait sur mon armure de peau. Je serrai les dents, luttant contre la douleur. Près de moi, Œil-de-Nuit se léchait une plaie à la patte avant.

- Heureuse rencontre en des temps funestes, Myrol, mon oncle, dit Umar en langue naine à l'un des ex-prisonniers. Je suis Dragoun Dalaïm. Mais je crains que mon retour ne se fasse trop tard !


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Chemin des Rois (part 3)*

_Extrait des Mémoires de Yjir Le Shaman - Traduit du Sylvain par Jilraën de la Nouvelle Université de Landis_

Le nain interpellé ne put cacher sa stupéfaction, remplacée peu à peu par de la méfiance indécise.

- Dragoun ? demanda-t-il en roulant le r à la façon naine. Est-ce vraiment toi ?
- Oui, mon oncle. Bien que j'imagine que les nombreuses années passées n'ont pas été tendres avec moi, et que mon absence de barbe change quelque peu mon visage ; mais je vous assure que c'est bien moi.

Le visage d'Umar s'illumina d'un sourire malicieux. Et il ajouta :

- Tonton Mimy, vous appelais-je dans ma jeunesse. Vous n'aimiez pas cela.

Cette fois, Myrol ne put retenir un bref éclat de rire.

- Par le marteau des géants, c'est bien toi ! Mais tu choisis une époque bien difficile pour revenir, et aussi un bien curieux chemin, si je puis me permettre.

- Je connais la situation de Maborg, mon oncle. Je sais que Strakal Dalaïm a épousé ma sœur de force dans l'espoir de succéder à mon père sur le trône. Je sais qu'il a même noué des alliances contre-nature avec nos ennemis héréditaires, les elfes noirs, et qu'il s'appuie sur eux pour poursuivre ses noirs desseins. Je suis revenu pour empêcher cela.

Myrol regarda Umar d'un air sévère.

- Dragoun, tu arrives avec de funestes nouvelles, si tu me dis qu'il y a bien un pacte entre Strakal et les drows. Je le redoutais, depuis ma capture, mais refusais encore d'y croire. Mais tu arrives aussi un peu tard, car…

Il s'interrompit, et sa voix s'adoucit.

- Car ton père est mort, Dragoun. La maladie a eu raison de lui. Il a résisté bravement, et jusqu'au bout. Digne et régal, comme un Lernaïm, jusqu'à son dernier souffle.

Umar baissa la tête, les dents serrées. Je sentis ma gorge se nouer. Erasmus se frotta la tête, mal à l'aise, mais ne dit rien. Cendres posa doucement une main sur l'épaule de notre ami nain.

- Il a succombé il y a trois jours, reprit Myrol, la voix chargée d'émotion. La période de deuil est achevée. Le couronnement de Strakal Dalaïm a lieu aujourd'hui.

Umar releva la tête brusquement, remettant sa peine à plus tard.

- Bon sang ! Et nous restons là à discourir ! Il faut y aller sans tarder ! La garnison du fort est-elle complètement corrompue ? Elle doit l'être, si elle a laissé passer des nains emmenant à l'extérieur d'autres nains prisonniers !

- Sans doute en effet, Dragoun, mais pas complètement. Je connais un lieutenant de cette garnison, et je garantis sa loyauté envers la Maison des Lernaïm. Il me laissera passer sans encombre. Mais hâtons-nous !

- Un instant, intervint Erasmus.

Le gnome, avec un sourire diabolique, désigna le rocher où s'était magiquement réfugiée la cheftaine elfe noire.

- Quelque chose me dit que la Madame qui est là-dedans n'a pas perdu une miette de notre conversation. Nous ferions bien de la faire sortir et de la mettre hors d'état de nuire. Sinon, on pourrait avoir des mauvaises surprises.

Joignant le geste à la parole, il se mit à incanter, sa magie dirigée sur la pierre. Je pense qu'il comptait simplement faire réapparaître l'elfe noire, sans plus. Mais les effets de son sortilège furent aussi inattendus que spectaculaires : le corps disloqué de la drow fut violemment projeté hors de la stalagmite, et nous ne pûmes que constater que son éviction l'avait tuée sur le coup. Plus rien ne nous retenant ici, nous nous mîmes en route.

En chemin, Myrol nous fit une rapide peinture de la situation politique de Maborg. Le peuple nain, discipliné et loyal, suivrait de toute façon celui qui aurait été désigné comme roi par le Conseil des Sages, à moins bien sûr qu'il ne devînt évident pour tout le monde que le monarque était coupable de haute trahison. Pour cette raison, même si Strakal ne passait pas vraiment pour un exceptionnel futur souverain, il n'était pas facile de trouver des partisans prêts à s'opposer activement à sa prise de pouvoir, qui se faisait, du moins en façade, de façon tout à fait régulière.

Myrol, en tant que frère de la reine défunte, avait pourtant réussi à réunir autour de lui une poignée d'opposants à Strakal. Apparemment, avec la mort du roi Lernaïm, le prétendant au trône avait décidé de ne prendre aucun risque avec cette mini-conspiration, et était passé à l'action : les quelques conjurés avaient donc été soit fait prisonniers, soit assassinés discrètement ces deux derniers jours. Ce n'était donc qu'à présent que Myrol percevait toute l'étendue de la perfidie de Dalaïm, le comble de l'inacceptable étant cette alliance sans précédent avec les elfes noirs, adversaires héréditaires du peuple nain, dont on n'avait pas vu signe depuis des siècles.

La lumière magique créée par Erasmus sur nos ceintures ne tarda pas à se dissiper, et je sortis donc le galet lumineux pour éclairer notre route. Sa portée étant faible, la grotte me semblait toujours s'étendre à l'infini. En plus de l'obscurité, loin de nous habituer à l'étrange pluie qui nous harcelait continuellement, nous la subissions chaque instant avec plus de peine.

Je compris que nous avions quitté cette caverne immense lorsque enfin nous vîmes une paroi rocheuse de part et d'autre de notre groupe, et que la bruine s'arrêta. Nous étions dans un couloir assez vaste malgré tout, avec d'étranges concrétions en drapé sur les côtés, qui à la lumière de ma pierre projetaient des ombres étranges et mouvantes. Cependant, la force brute et essentielle de la Nature que j'avais ressentie auparavant tendait à s'estomper, et je compris que nous approchions d'une partie habitée de ce monde souterrain.

De fait, nous débouchâmes bientôt dans une caverne tout en longueur, mais barrée en son milieu par une muraille impressionnante, et à but manifestement militaire : meurtrières, mâchicoulis, créneaux, herse, tout y était. Et l'ouvrage de fortification était tenu par une garnison naine, à en juger par les trois sentinelles qui se tenaient sur le rempart.

Myrol fit un signe à l'une d'elles, et expliqua que le lieutenant de service était au courant de notre venue. Le garde disparut, et revint de longues minutes plus tard accompagné par un officier à la barbe noire impressionnante. Le lieutenant Etork ne nous laissa pas le loisir d'étoffer sur notre histoire un peu tirée par les cheveux (selon laquelle Myrol revenait, accompagné d'invités d'autres royaumes, pour la cérémonie de couronnement de Strakal), et nous fit passer presque sur-le-champ. Je suppose qu'il voulait en finir au plus vite, avant qu'un espion à la solde de Strakal ne reconnût Myrol ou ne s'interroge sur le côté hétéroclite du groupe que nous formions.

Il devint vite apparent que la muraille n'était que la première ligne de défense de cette voie d'accès. Car derrière se trouvait une succession de cavernes, dont certaines mortellement piégées, qui abritaient d'autres ouvrages de défense. Assurément, les elfes noirs devaient avoir constitué en leur temps une très sérieuse menace pour Dwargon. Sans la présence des quatre nains qui nous accompagnaient, nous n'aurions pas pu contourner les obstacles ni éviter les invisibles chausse-trappes qui entravaient le chemin.

Arrivés dans une salle aux dimensions réduites, où nous devions marcher quasiment accroupis, Umar nous fit nous arrêter.

- Je crois que c'est ici, dit-il simplement.

Il posa sur le mur la main où il portait le sceau des Lernaïm, et murmura une incantation aux accents rocailleux. Aussitôt, dans un silence qui témoignait de la perfection du mécanisme, une partie de la paroi de la grotte s'ouvrit sur un passage rempli de ténèbres, libérant une bouffée d'odeur renfermée et moisie.

- Mes compagnons, annonça-t-il, voici l'entrée d'un passage qui n'est normalement utilisé que par la famille royale. Nous ferons une exception aujourd'hui, car la hâte l'emporte sur la tradition. Suivez-moi, et marchez exactement où je marche.

Nous lui emboîtâmes le pas, et la porte se referma derrière nous avec un imperceptible déclic. Je frissonnai, sans savoir pourquoi. Maborg n'était plus qu'à quelques heures de marche.


----------



## Horacio

wow!

Beaucoup d'updates pour un jour! Superb!


----------



## Gez

Echo, toujours aussi cool.


----------



## Rousing Fox

Aaaaaahhhh ! 
Quel plaisir de pouvoir continuer à lire cette saga.
Merci à tous les auteurs.


----------



## Ancalagon

Excelent encore!

J'ai bien hate de voir comment ca va finir tout ça!

Umar, si il devient Roi, poura très bien récompenser les héros  , de plus, si les traites peuvent être capturés vivants, ils pouraient être source d'information précieuse!

Ancalagon


----------



## Gez

Juste un petit bump pour dire que j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance de la caverne des larmes. Si j'en ai l'occasion, je crois que je la piquerais...


----------



## Sammael99

Merci pour le commentaire, Gez !

Je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte auparavant à quel point c'est difficile de décrire un monde souterrain aux joueurs, n'étant pas spéléo moi-même. D'une certaine façon, j'ai essayé de donner une personnalité aux lieux visités pour justement palier à l'imagination qui a du mal à visualiser. L'idée du Champ des Mille Larmes venait de là. 

Bon, on attend Eric qui a beaucoup de boulot pour l'update final de la seconde saison. 

Une fois que ce sera fait, c'est moi qui m'y colle puisque je joue depuis deux séances et que je me suis porté volontaire pour les compte-rendus. Le fou !


----------



## Sammael99

*Test*

Comme sans doute la plupart d'entre vous, je n'ai pas pu poster ici ces derniers jours. 

Je fais donc un petit test en plusieurs lignes pour voir si maintenant ça remarche.

J'ai 15 pages de SH à poster !

Juste pour vous faire saliver au cas où ce post ci passerait et pas le suivant ;-)


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Chemin des Rois (Suite et Fin)*

Post mis de côté pour le dernier CR de la saison 2.

* Attention ! Lire la saison 3 peut vous gâcher le suspense de la fin de la saison 2. Vous êtes prévenus !*


----------



## Sammael99

*Introduction à la Saison 3*

La bière et le vin coulent à flots, malgré les froncements de sourcils d’Yjir. Mais après tout, il s’agit du banquet du couronnement, difficile de l’imaginer sans boissons dignes de ce nom.

- Eau de feu être corruption de l’esprit, dit le druide d’un air dédaigneux alors qu’un nain ivre vient de s’écrouler à ses pieds.

- Quel renfrogné tu fais, lui répond Eramsus. Tu n’es même pas capable de te décoincer pour le couronnement d’Umar ? Enfin, du Roi Dragoun, devrais-je dire.

- Yjir, si je puis me permettre, interrompt Lothar, assis à la même table que nos héros, les spiritueux sont appréciables et même bons pour le corps s’il sont bus avec modération… Et puis, ajoute-t’il avec un petit sourire amusé, le vin n’est il pas aussi le produit de la nature ?

- Vin être produit des hommes, pas naturel, rétorque le druide d’un air buté.

- Mais à ce compte, le pain aussi, est un produit de l’homme, et pourtant je ne pense pas que tu l’appellerais corruption du corps ou de l’esprit…

- Ca pas pareil ! s’obstine Yjir.

- Et, les gars, au lieu de parler philo, intervient Erasmus, vous avez vu que Cendres est en grande discussion avec Umar ? Je me demande bien de quoi ils peuvent parler…

Tous les regards se tournent vers l’elfe qui converse avce le Roi de Maborg malgré une visible réprobation de son chambellan, qui aimerait bien faire respecter le protocole.

- Cendres être préoccupée depuis quelques temps, dit enfin Yjir. Moi pas savoir quoi être la raison, mais elle très pensive depuis Halos…

A ce moment là, comme pour répondre aux interrogations du druide, Cendres prend congé d’Umar et cherche du regard ses compagnons. Yjir lui fait signe, et elle s’approche d’eux.

- Mes amis, dit-elle d’un air sérieux, je suis venu vous annoncer que j’allais vous quitter, au moins pour un temps.

Tous la regardent d’un air interloqué, à l’exception de Lothar qui ne connaît pas suffisamment bien nos amis pour trouver la décision de Cendres surprenante. Avant qu’ils ne puissent réagir, toutefois, Cendres reprend la parole :

- Je suis très intriguée au sujet de mon peuple. La découverte de l’existence des elfes noirs a été un choc pour moi, comme d’ailleurs mes discussions avec Elaïn le Navigateur. Il me semble maintenant que, bien qu’étant elfe, je ne sais plus vraiment qui est mon peuple. Avec l’accord du Roi, j’ai décidé de rester à Maborg pour en apprendre plus sur les elfes noirs. Je vais pouvoir compulser les archives royales et peut-être même participer à quelques expéditions d’espionnage pour tenter d’en apprendre plus sur leurs origines et leurs machinations. Une quête de mes racines en quelque sorte…

Un fois la surprise passée, Erasmus a l’air de plutôt bien accepter la nouvelle :

- C’est vrai que c’est important. C’est une bonne décision.

Yjir, par contre, est visiblement affecté :

- Bien sûr, racines être importantes et comprendre racines être quête de grande valeur mais… toi pas croire que nous avoir destinée liée à Duc Aveugle et Baronnies Naïmides ?

- Comme tu l’as souvent dit, si tel est le cas, je ne doute pas qu’elle nous rattrapera. Mais je te rappelle aussi que, si vous m’avez raconté la prophétie du shaman nain, je n’étais pas là lorsqu’elle a été proférée, et je ne suis peut-être pas concernée…

- Cendres, si je puis me permettre, intervient Lothar, je ne te connais pas bien, mais ne penses tu pas que ta quête pourrait mettre ton âme en péril ? Ne dit-on pas qu’à étudier le mal de trop près on risque d’en être perverti ?

- Je serais prudente, Lothar. Dans tous les cas, ma décision est prise. Mais vous, qu’allez vous faire, demande-t’elle en se tournant vers ses anciens compagnons.

- On envisageait d’aller rendre visite au Chevalier Garwin, répond Sküm. Au passage, je dois me rendre chez le baron de Llambeth pour ma cérémonie d’adoubement.

- Mes amis, reprend Lothar, pensez-vous que je puisse me joindre à vous dans vos pérégrinations ? Je n’ai que peu d’attaches, et je serais heureux d’être à vos côté lors de vos voyages pour en partager les dangers et les découvertes…

- Eh bien, pourquoi pas, répond Sküm en regardant Yjir et Erasmus. Le gnome semble assez indifférent. Yjir, quand à lui, a soudain l’air très déprimé…

Quelques jours plus tard, après une longue marche à l’intérieur des tunnels des nains, Erasmus, Yjir, Sküm et Lothar escortés du Roi Dragoun (qui profite du voyage pour rendre visite à ses homologues des sept autres royaumes) et de sa suite parviennent enfin à la Grande Porte de Dwargon.

- Mes amis, déclame le roi en guise d’adieux, je ne pourrais jamais vous remercier assez pour ce que vous avez fait pour moi. Néanmoins, en guise de reconnaissance, j’ai un dernier présent pour vous qui, je l’espère, vous rappellera longtemps l’hospitalité naine.

Il fait un signe, et un de sas aides de camps s’approche, tenant par la bride trois superbes chevaux de guerre et un poney. Les bêtes sont en pleine santé et visiblement très bien dressées. 

- Ces montures proviennent des haras de mon bon ami le Baron de Llambeth, et j’ose espérer qu’elles vous rendront fier service. J’espère aussi que leurs pas vous ramèneront bientôt à Maborg, où nous serons ravis de vous accueillir de nouveau.

Une fois les adieux consommés, Cendres, qui était aussi de la partie, s’approche de nos amis qui sont en train d’examiner leurs chevaux.

- C’est ici que nos voies se séparent. Portez-vous bien…. Erasmus, fait bon usage de tes pouvoirs…

- Ouais, ouais, ouais, répond le gnome, agacé. 

- Toi sûre pas vouloir changer d’avis, demande Yjir, visiblement affecté.

- Non. Nous nous retrouverons bientôt, j’en suis convaincue…

Sur ces dernières paroles, nos amis, tenant les chevaux en bride, franchissent l’immense portail en pierre de Dwargon et retrouvent enfin l’air libre. Malgré sa déprime évidente, Yjir ressent un soulagement manifeste, comme une oppression qui quitterait soudainement sa poitrine. Derrière eux, le bruit sourd du portail qui se referme se répercute dans la vallée.

- Bon, comment on se répartit les chevaux, demande Sküm ? Je pense que le poney était prévu pour Erasmus…

- Quelle perspicacité, ironise le gnome.

- …mais quant à nous autres, il nous faut choisir nos montures.

Après un rapide examen, Yjir montre sa préférence pour une jument crème tachée de marron, Sküm préfère une jument au pelage gris sombre et Lothar accepte avec joie l’étalon blanc. Tout le monde monte en selle, et Œil-de-Nuit s’élance au loin, trop content de retrouver l’air pur de la montagne et la liberté.


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Livre Maudit (Part 1)*

La journée est grise et humide, et l’on sent que la pluie n’est pas trop loin, mais il faut attendre la fin de la journée pour que les premières gouttes ne tombent. Nos amis chevauchent sur la route de montagne qui mène à Dwargon, large et bien entretenue comme il se doit considérant qu’elle constitue le principal vecteur de commerce des marchandises naines. Mais elle est déserte, en ce triste jour d’hiver, et le soir venu, nos amis décident d’établir le camp sous une pluie devenue régulière et froide.

Yjir trouve une petite clairière non loin de la route qui paraît aménageable pour la nuit. Alors que Lothar ramasse des branchages pour tenter tant bien que mal d’allumer un feu, Yjir et Sküm tendent les couvertures et les fourrures disponibles dans leur paquetage pour constituer un abri sommaire. Heureusement, nos amis ont découvert à la mi-journée que les fontes des chevaux avaient été garnies de provisions, et il semble bien que le repas du soir doive être du pain accompagné de saucisson grillé. Erasmus s’est placé sous un arbre au feuillage touffu, mais force lui est de constater qu’il ne peut sortir ses livres pour étudier sans risquer de les endommager sous la pluie.

C’est à ce moment là que Korg, trempé mais guilleret, surgit de la forêt :

- Joli campement. Une cabane en rondins et du feu, ça vous dirait pas plutôt ?

- On est pas d’humeur à subir ton humour ridicule, sale volatile, rétorque Erasmus d’un ton froid.

- T’énerves pas patron, je vous signalais juste qu’à une demi-lieue au nord il y a un refuge en rondins. Je ne vous oblige pas à y aller, si vous préférez rester mouillés, libre à vous…

- Korg, toi vraiment avoir vu refuge, demande Yjir.

- Il faut que je vous le dise en quelle langue ? Vous voulez que je vous montre ?

- Oui, allons-y avant d’attraper quelque pneumonie…, tranche Lothar

Nos amis remballent donc rapidement les quelques affaires qui avaient été disposées autour de la clairière et suivent Korg tant bien que mal dans la pénombre. Au bout de quelques minutes à travers bois, nos amis aperçoivent effectivement une grande cabane de bûcheron, entièrement construite en rondins de bois fumés. Trois chevaux sont attachés devant l’entrée, et une rassurante fumée s’échappe de la cheminée. Nos héros attachent leurs chevaux aux côtés de ceux déjà installés et, définitivement trempés, ils grimpent le petit escalier qui mène la porte et y frappent.

De l’intérieur fuse un voix qui dit : « J’arrive ! », et quelques instants plus tard, la porte s’ouvre sur une grande pièce agréablement réchauffée par un grand feu de cheminée. L’homme qui vient d’ouvrir se présente sous le nom de Sylvain et accueille nos héros dans son gîte forestier. Quelques voyageurs sont déjà là, installées non loin du feu. On aperçoit un homme d’âge moyen vêtu de fourrures et accompagné d’un adolescent qui semble être son fils. Plus en retrait, dans un coin de la pièce, se tient un homme dont les oreilles trahissent un peu de sang elfique. Il est emmitouflé dans d’épaisses couvertures et lit un livre. Lorsque nos amis entrent dans la pièce, il se redresse, comme s’il attendait quelqu’un puis, voyant de qui il s’agit, se renfonce dans l’ombre et ne s’intéresse plus à eux.

- Merci de nous accueillir par ce temps, maître Sylvain, entame courtoisement Lothar

- Oh ben c’est rien ! Moi je suis juste en charge du gîte pendant encore quelques temps, et s’il peut servir à quelqu’un c’est tant mieux. Mais juste pour qu’on soit clair, c’est pas une auberge ! Si vous voulez manger, vous vous débrouillez tout seuls !

- On a ce qu’il faut, répond Sküm. Mais alors, si vous ne vivez pas de l’hébergement des voyageurs, qu’est-ce que vous faites ici ?

- Je fais partie de la Compagnie des Rangers de Llambeth. Je suis un trappeur, si vous préférez, je viens ici pour chasser et récupérer des fourrures, que je revends. C’est comme ça que je gagne ma vie. J’en profite pour maintenir les sentiers de forêts et par roulement, les rangers maintiennent les gîtes, qui servent essentiellement aux autres rangers mais hébergent aussi parfois des voyageurs comme vous.

- En tous cas, nous être contents vous être là ! conclut Yjir. 

Nos amis s’installent et suspendent leur vêtements non loin de la cheminée pour les faire sécher. Bien vite, ceux-ci commencent à fumer tellement ils sont gorgés d’eau. Après quelques minutes, alors qu’ils sont encore à se frotter les mains devant les flammes, nos héros entendent un bruit de pas descendant du grenier de la cabane par un étroit escalier en bois. Ils se retournent et aperçoivent un homme à la barbe poivre et sel, vêtu d’une robe rouge et s’appuyant sur un bâton ouvragé. Avant même que qui que ce soit aie pu le saluer, Erasmus s’avance et, faisant un signe rapide de la main, lui dit :

- Heureuse rencontre, collègue !

- En effet, je ne pensais pas croiser un membre de la Guilde en ces contrées reculées. Je m’appelle Gorion, et je suis recruteur. 

- Tu as l’air préoccupé, Gorion, dit Erasmus après quelques instants de silence. Pouvons-nous t’aider ?

- Tu as raison. Je suis préoccupé. Un recrutement disons… difficile. Je ne crois pas que vous puissiez m’aider mais je vous remercie néanmoins de la proposition. 

- Nous n’allons pas te déranger plus longtemps, alors.

Nos amis retournent à la table qu’ils ont investie près du feu.

- Erasmus, peux-tu nous expliquer ce qu’est un recruteur ? demande Lothar au gnome.

- Bien sûr. Vous savez sans doute que tous les praticiens de la magie des arcanes ne sont pas des mages. Certains, que l’on appelle sorciers, puisent dans une énergie plus primale, plus chaotique, pour produire des effets similaires aux nôtres. Malheureusement, les sorciers qui parviennent à maîtriser complètement leur pouvoir n’existent pas. Ils sont donc dangereux, à la fois pour eux-mêmes et pour ceux qui les entourent. La Guilde de Haute-Magie dispose d’un corps de recruteurs qui apprennent à reconnaître les signes de ce pouvoir latent. Lorsqu’un sujet doté de cette étincelle arcanique est identifié, on lui propose de rejoindre la Guilde et d’apprendre à maîtriser son pouvoir.

- Et s’il refuse ?

- Il peut se passer plusieurs choses. D’abord, nous lui proposons de se soumettre à un rituel qui étouffe cette étincelle. C’est une étape pénible, mais qui lui permet d’être sûr que plus jamais son pouvoir ne lui causera de tort. S’il ne souhaite pas non plus se soumettre à ce rituel, eh bien…

- Eh bien quoi ?

- Tant qu’il n’use pas de son pouvoir, il n’y a pas de problème. S’il en use, et particulièrement s’il cause du tort à des gens avec son pouvoir, les triangulateurs le repèrent, et la Garde de Mezrâ est envoyée pour éliminer la menace.

- Tu veux dire, les tuer ? demande Lothar abasourdi.

- Oui, c’est ça. Ca peut paraître dur, mais c’est pour le mieux. Les sorciers sont des gens dangereux…

- Erasmus, moi penser que Targedaël peut-être être sorcier. Lui manifester des pouvoirs étranges et pas savoir les contrôler. 

- J’avais le même soupçon, Yjir. C’est en partie pour cela que j’avais du mal à lui accorder ma confiance. Les sorciers sont imprévisibles…

A la mention du nom de l’ancien compagnon, le visage de Sküm s’est refermé. Il regarde les flammes d’un air qui laisse penser que la culpabilité liée à sa responsabilité dans la mort de l’elfe n’a pas été effacée par les heures de méditation au monastère de Taërion.

Voyant que, pour une raison qu’il ne comprend pas, le sujet a fâché le demi-orc, Lothar fait diversion en proposant à celui-ci d’aller couper du bois pour aider Sylvain. Ils se font indiquer la remise à l’arrière de la cabane et se relaient pour couper à la hache une réserve de bûches pour une nuit qui va sans doute s’avérer froide et humide…

Pendant ce temps, la porte de la cabane s’est ouverte de nouveau. Une jeune femme est entrée, tenant par la main un enfant de huit ou neuf ans tout au plus. Il boîte légèrement et a des marques sur le visage. A leur arrivée, Gorion s’approche immédiatement d’eux et les entraîne dans un coin de la pièce. Une fois encore, le demi-elfe taciturne a relevé la tête, mais a aussitôt replongé son attention dans l’ouvrage qu’il lit après avoir constaté qui étaient les nouveaux arrivants.

La femme a l’air angoissée et son fils se tient près d’elle comme si lui aussi craignait quelque chose. Ils jettent tous deux des regards fréquents vers la porte. Gorion leur parle à voix basse et, de temps à autres, la femme répond quelque chose ou fait un signe de dénégation de la tête. Les quelques minutes que dure cet échange sont rythmées par les coups de haches prodigués par Lothar et Sküm sur d’innocentes bûches. Une fois cette tâche effectuée, les deux costauds reviennent dans la pièce principale, les bras chargés de bûchettes prêtes à l’emploi. Ils remarquent les nouveaux arrivants, et dès qu’il a posé son fardeau, Lothar se dirige immédiatement vers la femme et l’enfant :

- Cet enfant est blessé. Je suis au service de Zendâ la protectrice. Voulez-vous bien me laisser le guérir ?

L’enfant recule, effrayé, et la femme n’ose proférer le moindre mot, mais fait non de la tête.

- Lothar, ton aide est la bienvenue, mais je crois qu’ils sont encore trop angoissés pour pouvoir accepter, intervient Gorion.

- Si ce n’est pas trop indiscret, que craignent-ils ? demande le prêtre.

Gorion fait signe à Lothar de s’éloigner un peu et, chuchotant, lui explique la situation.

- Ilymael est doté du Pouvoir. Il se manifeste de manière erratique et cela lui vaut brimades et violences dans son village. En particulier de la part de son père qui vit mal ce qu’il considère comme l’anormalité de son fils. Sa mère souhaiterait qu’il rejoigne la Guilde de Haute Magie, mais elle veut l’accompagner, ce qui est impossible, évidemment.

- Vous allez les obliger à être séparés ? répond Lothar, choqué.

- Je ne les force pas à me suivre, je n’en ai pas le droit. Ils doivent décider de leur plein gré…

Lothar est fortement affecté par la terrible situation à laquelle sont confrontés cette femme et son enfant, mais il est évident qu’il ne peut pas les aider contre leur gré. Il retourne donc s’asseoir avec ses amis, mais sa bonne humeur a disparu. C’est alors que, pour la seconde fois depuis leur arrivée, la porte d’entrée s’ouvre, à la volée cette fois, et une bourrasque d’air froid et de pluie fait virevolter les flammes dans la cheminée.

- Femme, rentre immédiatement à la maison ! grogne l’homme courtaud campé sur le seuil de la porte en regardant la mère de l’enfant. L’homme est mouillé et visiblement en colère, et porte un gourdin dans la main. Derrière lui, on aperçoit deux autres paysans brandissant l’un une fourche et l’autre une torche…

Avant même que la femme terrifiée aie pu répondre à son violent mari, Lothar s’est levé. « Zendâ, murmure-t’il, aide-moi à faire en sorte que nulle violence n’advienne ici ». Puis il s’avance, les mains ouvertes, et commence à parler d’une voix douce :

- Enfin, messire, cette agressivité n’est pas nécessaire ! Songez que la déesse Zendâ vous regarde et vous voit, et qu’elle n’approuve pas la violence, surtout lorsque les plus forts la font subir aux plus faibles !

Le paysan est abasourdi et quelque peu intimidé par la prestance du prêtre. Il tente de cacher son gourdin derrière son dos et s’adresse à Lothar avec révérence :

- Monseigneur, balbutie-t’il… J’voulais pas la frapper, chuis pas comme ça… Mais c’est ma femme, et elle s’enfuit avec mon fils…

Il se tourne vers sa femme et laisse transpirer sa vraie nature :

- Toi, tu vas voir quand on sera rentré à la ferme, c’que tu vas prendre !

Lothar lui jette un regard réprobateur et reprend la parole, tentant de trouver une solution à la situation. 

- Messire, je crois comprendre que votre fils ne vous apporte pas toute satisfaction…

- Ca, pour sûr il est bizarre, mais c’est mon fils, et… je l’aime, ajoute-t’il d’un air pas franchement convaincu…

- C’est pour cela que vous le battez ? rétorque Lothar d’une voix sévère.

- Ben, quand il fait n’importe quoi, faut bien le corriger. Une bonne rouste ça vous forme un homme ! Ca chassera ses mauvaises humeurs et il arrêtera ses bizarreries !

- Et que se passera-t’il le jour où, poussé à bout par votre violence et celle des autres habitants du village, il perdra le contrôle de ses pouvoirs et tuera quelqu’un, ou réduira votre village en cendres ?

L’homme regarde soudain Lothar avec une lueur inquiète dans les yeux, puis il regarde son fils, et un rictus de colère se dessine sur son visage… Lothar ne lui laisse pas le temps de reprendre la parole, toutefois :

- Vous comprenez bien que votre fils ne peut pas rentrer avec vous. Il vaut mieux que la Guilde de Haute-Magie le prenne sous son aile, c’est la meilleure solution.

- Et qui va m’aider à la ferme, moi ? C’est pour ça qu’on fait des gamins, non mais… Sauf vot’ respect, Monseigneur, on voit bien que vous travaillez pas aux champs…

- Ca m’est arrivé, même si mon apparence peut te donner l’impression du contraire. Je vais faire quelque chose qui me répugne, mais le bonheur de cet enfant m’est plus important que ton intégrité morale. A combien évalues-tu la valeur de ton enfant ?

Cette fois ci, l’homme l'observe avec un regard qui traduit sa cupidité. Il prend quelques instants pour réfléchir et répond :

- A ça pour sûr c’est un bon garçon, costaud et tout ce qu’il faut. Et puis je l’aime, ça aussi ça vaut cher, vous comprenez !

C’est au tour de Lothar de regarder l’homme avec dégoût.

- Dis ton prix, vilain bonhomme ! interjecte-t’il !

- Un baron d’or ! répond le paysan sans trop y croire.

- Je ne marchande pas la vie d’un homme. Voici ta pièce, et déguerpis, maintenant.

L’homme attrape sa femme par le bras avant même qu’elle aie pu dire au revoir à son fils et l’entraîne avec lui :

- Viens, femme, on rentre ! Faut me faire d’autres morpions vite fait, ça rapporte !

L’enfant est livide et abasourdi. Gorion le prend sous son aile, signalant d’un regard à Lothar qu’il va s’en occuper, et que Lothar n’est peut-être pas le mieux placé pour le moment pour lui apporter du réconfort.

Le prêtre de Zendâ se rassoit, le visage tourmenté.

- Toi faire bonne action, Lothar. Pas de regrets à avoir.

- Bonne ? J’ai attaché une valeur pécuniaire à la vie d’un enfant. Ca me répugne… Mais quelle autre solution y avait-il ?

Lothar regarde les flammes d’un air renfrogné pendant que les autres se détendent enfin de la soirée mouvementée. Mais celle-ci n’est pas terminée. Gorion a installé une couche pour le jeune garçon et il est parvenu à endormir celui-ci en le réconfortant sur son avenir et le fait qu’il reverrait sa mère. Il s’approche alors de Lothar et lui dit à voix basse :

- Merci, Frater. Vous avez agi pour le mieux. L’ordre n’a pas le droit de payer pour les « recrutements », mais la situation était visiblement bloquée. Je vous rassure, ni la femme, ni l’enfant n’auraient été heureux si les circonstances actuelle s’étaient prolongées…

Lothar n’est pas franchement consolé par ce commentaire, mais il n’a pas le temps de répondre à Gorion, car une nouvelle intrusion a lieu. La porte d’ouvre, et deux Gardes Pourpres de Mezrâ entrent dans la pièce. 

- Enfin, s’exclame le demi-elfe, qui avait levé les yeux à leur entrée. Où étiez-vous ? Vous auriez du me rejoindre il y a des heures !

- Contretemps, répond un des Gardes. T’as vu la pluie ? On a perdu un cheval, on a du en racheter un…

A ce moment là, Gorion s’interpose, visiblement offusqué :

- Depuis quand la Garde de Mezrâ ne salue pas les Recruteurs de l’Ordre ? demande-t’il aux deux gardes d’un air outré.

Les deux gardes sont interloqués. Ils le regardent, puis se regardent un court instant. 

- Pardon, on vous avait pas vu…

Ils s’inclinent, puis se tournent vers le demi-elfe, qui a rangé ses affaires.

- Prêt ?

- Prêt. Allons-y.

Le demi-elfe a mis sa besace sur son épaule, mais il tient aussi un paquet rectangulaire près du corps, comme s’il était très précieux. Il se dirige vers la porte, suivi des deux gardes. 

Lothar, intrigué par la remarque de Gorion, se tourne vers ses amis.

- Erasmus, n’est-ce pas bizarre que ces deux hommes aient omis de saluer Gorion ? Il est très clair qu’ils ne pouvaient pas le rater…

- Tu sais, la Garde Pourpre, ils sont tous un peu prétentieux… dit Erasmus en levant vaguement le nez du petit livre compact offert par Umar en remerciement de ses services. 

Lothar se lève quand même et constate qu’Yjir et Sküm, intrigués aussi, sont sur le qui-vive. C’est à peu près à cet instant qu’un cri venant de l’extérieur les fait bondir : « Toi ici ? Salauds, vous ne m’aurez pas ! »

Le temps de quelques hennissements de chevaux et nos amis son dehors, sous la pluie, sauf Erasmus qui ne veut pas laisser son précieux ouvrage sur la table et se prépare donc à le ranger.

A l’extérieur, le demi-elfe a réussi à saisir un cheval et il est en train de s’éloigner au galop, les trois gardes sur ses talons. Il se retourne et pointe le doigt vers un des gardes en marmonnant quelques mots. Un éclair fuse de son doigt et vient frapper un des gardes en pleine poitrine. Il est projeté au sol, les vêtements fumants. Les chevaux des gardes hennissent et se cabrent, mais leurs cavaliers parviennent à les maîtriser, même s’ils perdent un peu de terrain. Dans le mouvement de tête du demi-elfe, Yjir a cru distinguer un tatouage sur son cou, le tatouage d’un rat noir…

Décidé à tirer tout cela au clair, Yjir pointe à son tour le doigt vers le demi-elfe. Une goutte d’eau d’une brillance surnaturelle fuse de son doigt et vient exploser en un cascade aqueuse devant son cheval. Il est à son tour projeté au sol, et le paquet qu’il transportait tombe dans la boue. Pendant ce temps, Lothar s’est penché sur l’homme calciné par l’éclair magique. Il vit encore, et Lothar fait une courte prière, invoquant la bienveillance de sa déesse pour le garder en vie. Sküm, quant à lui, a entamé une course rapide pour rejoindre le lieu où le demi-elfe est tombé.

Tous trois voient de loin ce qui se déroule là-bas, à savoir que les deux Gardes ont mis pied à terre. L’un a encoché une flèche à son arc, l’autre a dégainé une épée. Le demi-elfe se relève, mais avant qu’il ait pu faire quoi que ce soit, il est percé d’une flèche et se prend un coup d’épée en pleine poitrine. Visiblement, l’exécution sommaire est à l’ordre du jour…

- Ils vont l’exécuter ! hurle Lothar. Ce sont des imposteurs !

En sortant du refuge, il n’avait pris que son arc et son carquois, donc au lieu de courir vers les trois protagonistes, il décoche des flèches vers les Gardes qu’il considère maintenant comme faux. Mais sa compétence archère n’est pas exceptionnelle, et le résultat n’est pas à la hauteur de ses espérances. Sküm est encore trop loin pour intervenir. Yjir, comprend que s’ils n’interviennent pas immédiatement le demi-elfe va être mis à mort. Il commence à courir en direction des Gardes, et son corps se transforme alors même qu’il avance. Sa peau s’obscurcit et un pelage noir recouvre son visage. Son torse s’allonge tandis que ses bras et ses jambes raccourcissent. Bientôt, c’est une panthère noire qui court et dépasse bien vite Sküm, étonné. Lothar, quant à lui, comprend que ses flèches ne serviront pas à grand chose et il se met lui aussi à courir vers la mêlée. 

Lorsque qu’Yjir parvient à l’endroit ou sa magie aqueuse a fait choir le demi-elfe, la situation s’est encore un peu plus compliquée : l’un des gardes est remonté à cheval et, partant au galop, a attrapé au passage le paquet que le demi-elfe a laissé tomber. L’autre garde s’apprête à mettre fin à la vie du demi-elfe d’une flèche bien placée. Yjir s’interpose entre l’archer et sa cible le temps que Sküm arrive, et il touche le demi-elfe inconscient de la main pour lui insuffler un peu de vie. Sküm arrive et somme l’archer de déposer son arc.

- Si j’étais toi, Garde Pourpre ou pas, je lâcherais mon arme, sans quoi tu vas faire connaissance de quelques onces de bon acier nain…

- Vous vous interposez entre la Justice de la Déesse Mezrâ et son accusé ! C’est un crime grave. Tu ferais mieux de remballer tes arrogantes paroles et de nous laisser faire notre devoir.

- Mezrâ et Zendâ sont sœurs, je suis bien placé pour savoir que les véritables Gardes Pourpres ne se comportent pas ainsi rétorque Lothar qui s’est approché entre temps. Vous n’avez pas salué le Mage Recruteur, vous tentez d’assassiner un homme plutôt que de l’amener à la Justice, c’est assez pour me convaincre de votre imposture.

Le Garde Pourpre hésite quelques instants, c’est assez pour convaincre Lothar qu’il a raison. Pendant ce temps, le demi-elfe a repris conscience mais il est visiblement très faible. Yjir, lui, a profité du répit de ce court échange pour s’intéresser au cavalier qui s’enfuit, vers lequel il pointe un doigt, invoquant de nouveau une de ses prodigieuses gouttes d’eau. Comme la fois précédente, la force même de l’explosion projette homme et cheval à terre, et le paquet vole dans les frondaisons. 

La pluie handicape la visibilité de tous mais Sküm a cru apercevoir le point de chute du paquet qui constitue visiblement le nœud de l’affaire. Il se précipite donc vers les sous-bois. Profitant de la soudaine ouverture, l’archer encoche une flèche et la décharge à bout portant sur sa victime.

- Crève, charogne !

La flèche touche sa cible, mais elle n’a pas suffisamment d’impact pour tuer le demi-elfe net. Par contre, quelques secondes après qu’il ait été touché, ses yeux se révulsent et son corps est secoué de spasmes…

- Il l’a empoisonné, hurle Lothar, espérant contre tout espoir que l’un de ses amis puisse faire quelque chose pour sauver le demi-elfe.

En attendant, il est maintenant tout à fait convaincu de l’imposture du Garde, et il décoche donc deux flèches sur lui à bout portant. Celui-ci encaisse le coup puis se retourne pour s’enfuir à travers bois. Yjir s’interpose et, d’un puissant coup de bâton, il tente de désarmer l’homme. Malheureusement, il vise mal et, emporté par la force de son coup, se retrouve en mauvaise posture. Le garde retourne son épée et, d’un coup de poignet bien ajusté, il fait voler en l’air le bâton du druide.

L’homme profite de ce répit inespéré pour se retourner et courir vers les sous-bois. Malheureusement pour lui, Sküm, qui revient bredouille de sa recherche du paquet tombé dans les sous-bois, se trouve sur son chemin. L’homme a dégainé une épée, mais il s’arrête devant l’imposante silhouette du demi-orc.

- Je t’avais dit que t’allais goûter à de l’acier nain… Allez, rends-toi, ou tu vas le regretter !

L’homme fait mine d’abaisser son épée, mais au dernier moment il plonge en avant, essayant de frapper Sküm à la gorge. Le demi-orc dévie la lame de sa hache et, d’un coup magistral, il ouvre les entrailles du Garde, qui n’a qu’un instant pour s’étonner de son sort avant de tomber en avant dans la boue.

Pendant ce temps, Yjir, s’est approché du fuyard inconscient, et il lui a attaché les mains.

- Force de globe d’eau être puissante, mais pas durable. Lui revenir à lui, et nous pouvoir l’interroger. 

- On pourrait pas faire ça à l’intérieur, au sec, demande Sküm.

- Non, Sküm, répond Lothar. Gorion est sans doute encore persuadé que ce sont des véritables Gardes Pourpres. Il ne comprendrait pas…

- Toi être sûr que eux être imposteurs ? Moi avoir déjà rencontré Gardes Pourpres, et eux ressembler à ça…

- Je ne suis pas… certain, dit Lothar, hésitant. Mais enfin, tu as vu comment ils se sont comportés… Pourquoi la garde de Mezrâ utiliserait des poisons ?

- Moi pas savoir. Mais demi-elfe avoir tatouage Grise Guilde, et eux pas être enfants de cœur non plus…

- Peut-être que l’examen de ceci nous éclairera, dit Sküm, brandissant le paquet qui était en fait tombé non loin du Garde inconscient. A mon avis, c’est un bouquin, vu la forme et le poids…

- Et ça présenter forte émanation magique… rajoute Yjir après quelques instants de méditation.


----------



## Sammael99

*Le Livre Maudit (Part 2)*

Nos héros transportent les corps plus près du refuge, sans trop s’en approcher, et le Garde inconscient est adossé à un arbre en attendant qu’il ne reprenne ses esprits. Le corps du demi-elfe est fouillé, et une missive y est retrouvée. Elle est scellée du sceau de Mezrâ, une Lune Pourpre :

« Ta couverture est dévoilée. Fuis au plus vite avec l’objet. Nous te retrouverons à l’endroit convenu. »

- Hé, les gars, qu’esse qui se passe ? fuse soudain une voix dans l’obscurité. 

C’est Erasmus qui a enfin rangé ses affaires et qui en a profité pour protéger ses vêtements de la pluie.

- Oh là ! Ca a cartonné ! ‘tain ! Vous avez attaché un Garde Pourpre, mais on va se faire allumer !!!

- Lothar lui penser que eux être imposteurs. Eux avoir tué demi-elfe avec flèche empoisonné, lui dire que ça pas pouvoir être méthode de Mezrâ.

- A mon avis, ils sont capables de tout, c’est pas des rigolos quand on est pas d’accord avec eux. Cela dit, c’est vrai que ça paraît un peu bizarre. Et pourquoi ils l’ont buté, le demi-elfe ?

Lothar et Yjir échangent un regard hésitant, sachant le risque de montrer à Erasmus un ouvrage de magie, peut-être. Mais l’initiative ne leur est pas laissée, puisque Sküm, le plus innocemment du monde, tend le paquet au Gnome :

- Ils voulaient récupérer ce bouquin. Et on a trouvé une lettre. Je l’ai pas lue parce que c’est pas facile, mais Lothar dit que ça disait au demi-elfe qu’il était découvert et qu’il fallait qu’il s’enfuie…

- Hum, fait Erasmus en attrapant le livre. Sküm, tu peux me protéger de la pluie deux minutes que je regarde ça ?

- Erasmus, dit Lothar, quoiqu’il y ait à l’intérieur de ce paquet, je t’enjoins à la prudence. Yjir a déjà déterminé que c’était de nature magique…

- Vous me prenez pour qui ? Je suis pas un débutant, non plus…

Erasmus sort précautionneusement le livre du paquet de cuir dans lequel il était conservé. Le livre lui-même est enveloppé dans une boîte en bois laqué peinte de caractères ésotériques. La boîte a du être autrefois scellée par le sceau de Mezrâ, mais celui-ci est maintenant brisé. Erasmus semble hésiter un instant à sortir le livre de la boîte, puis il se retient finalement.

- Le mystère s’épaissit… Ces boîtes sont utilisées par le Temple de Mezrâ pour y conserver généralement les ouvrages interdits car jugés dangereux. Ces boîtes contiennent normalement toute magie à l’intérieur, mais le sceau ayant été brisé… Enfin, j’examinerais ça plus tard.

Le gnome s’apprête à mettre le livre dans sa besace, mais Lothar l’interrompt :

- Laisse, Erasmus, ta besace est déjà très encombrée avec tous ces ouvrages. Je vais me charger de porter le livre.

- Non, ça ira, je t’assure, répond le gnome, mais il est évident que sa besace ne ferme plus…

De mauvaise grâce, Erasmus tend l’ouvrage à Lothar, qui le met au fond de son sac de voyage. Contre l’arbre, le Garde Pourpe gémit et reprend connaissance.

- Bon, nous allons pouvoir t’interroger, maintenant, dit Lothar. Dis nous pourquoi vous êtes déguisés en Gardes Pourpres et pourquoi vous avez assassiné le mage demi-elfe.

- Nous ne sommes pas déguisés en Gardes Pourpres, nous sommes des Gardes Pourpres. Et croyez-moi, le Temple de Mezrâ ne sera pas du tout content de découvrir ce que vous avez fait…

- Je suis un adepte de Zendâ. Je pense ne pas me tromper en disant que votre comportement est à des lieues de celui des Gardes Pourpres.

- En temps normal, tu as raison. Mais cette mission est très particulière. Le demi-elfe a volé au Temple un ouvrage interdit et dangereux, et il était possible qu’il s’en soit servi lui-même. Nos ordres étaient de ne prendre aucun risque et de le tuer s’il faisait la moindre résistance.

Yjir et Lothar se regardent, se demandant un instant s’ils n’ont pas commis une terrible erreur qui va les plonger dans des problèmes épouvantables…

- Nous avons trouvé une lettre sur le corps du demi-elfe, reprend Lothar, précisant qu’il est mandaté par le Temple de Mezrâ, justement, pour retrouver un objet, que je soupçonne être ce livre… Comment expliques-tu ça ?

- Je ne l’explique pas. Moi j’ai des ordres clairs de mes supérieurs au Temple de Mezrâ à Halos. Nous poursuivons ce demi-elfe depuis des semaines.

Lothar a une mine de plus en plus sombre, et commence à se demander si son approche humaniste ne l’a pas aveuglé face à la cruauté des représentants d’un culte frère au sien, mais dont les objectifs sont somme tout très différents… Et si les deux groupes adversaires faisaient partie du Temple légitimement et que c’était une querelle intestine qui les avait lancé les unes contre les autres ? Alors que le prête contemple les ramifications possibles d’un tel imbriglio, Yjir, semble avoir une idée et reprend la parole :

- Quoi être nom de Gardien des Arcanes de Temple de Halos, demande-t’il au Garde.

Celui-ci hésite une demi-seconde, un peu surpris peut-être par la question, et répond :

- Arcanus !

Yjir se tourne lentement vers Lothar et dit :

- Lothar, ton instinct pas avoir trompé toi. Lui être imposteur. Erasmus et moi connaître Gardien des Arcanes des Halos et lui pas s’appeler comme ça…

- Mais alors pour qui peut bien travailler cet homme, demande Lothar à voix basse à Yjir… Je ne peux tout de même pas le torturer pour le faire parler, même si c’est un assassin…

- Toi, non, mais moi ça me dérange pas de lui faire un peu mal, si c’est le seul moyen de le faire parler, intervient Sküm…

- Non, je ne le souhaite pas. Faisons-lui peur, plutôt.

Puis, se tournant vers le Garde il dit d’une voix ferme :

- Pour qui travailles-tu ?

- Va te faire voir, répond celui-ci en crachant vers Lothar. 

- Tu sais, on a tout notre temps… Tu es assis là, dans le froid et sous la pluie, et il ne tient qu’à toi d’éviter de passer une nuit très désagréable en compagnie d’un loup sauvage qui n’a pas mangé depuis quelques jours…

Yjir siffle et Œil de Nuit s’approche en quelques bonds, avant de s’arrêter net devant le faux Garde et de grogner… Une lueur de terreur s’allume dans les yeux de l’homme, mais cela ne dure pas. Il regarde Lothar dans les yeux et, un petit sourire au lèvres, le nargue :

- Tu es prêtre de Zendâ, tu ne ferais jamais ça…

- Ne me tentes pas… Après tout, je pourrais toujours dire que c’est un loup qui t’a mangé, je n’y suis pour rien...

Mais Lothar n’est pas convaincant dans le rôle du cruel méchant, et l’homme sent bien qu’il ne risque rien. Nos amis s’éloignent, le laissant sous la surveillance d’Oeil de Nuit.

- Je ne comprends pas à quel faction ce type appartient, dit Sküm d’un air perplexe...

- J’ai peut-être un moyen de le faire parler... dit Erasmus en se frottant les mains.

- Non violent ? s’enquiert Lothar.

- Tout ce qu’il y a de plus pacifique !

- Allons pour ça alors, dit Lothar, mais avant, Yjir, je voudrais te poser une question. Tu m’as dit tout à l’heure que le demi-elfe était membre de la Grise Guilde parce qu’il avait un tatouage. Vous avez déjà rencontré des membres de cette guilde ?

- Ca être vrai. Nous avoir combattu contrebandiers Grise Guilde et avoir même affronté plusieurs fois assassin Grise Guilde.

- Salope ! rajoute Sküm, le visage crispé et le poing serré...

- Donc, reprend Lothar, si cet homme est membre de la Grise Guilde, il aurait un tatouage quelque part ?

- Je suppose, dit Erasmus. Ca c’est facile à vérifier !

Nos amis retournent vers l’arbre au pied duquel ils ont laissé l’imposteur, et Lothar commence sans ménagement à le dévêtir. Il n’a pas longtemps à chercher : sur l’épaule gauche, l’homme a un proéminent tatouage d’un rat noir. Lothar reprend son interrogatoire :

- Donc tu es membre de la Grise Guilde et tu as pris l’apparence d’un Garde Pourpre. Et c’est toi qui nous disait que nous allions avoir des ennuis avec le culte de Mezrâ ? Je ne préfère pas imaginer ce qu’ils feront de toi lorsque nous te livrerons à eux. Si tu nous dit pourquoi tu as tué ce type, on sera peut-être plus clément...

- Pfff... Vous savez pas à quoi vous avez à faire. Moi, si j’étais vous, je me donnerais le paquet et je partirais au plus vite ! Parce que lorsque mes supérieurs vont apprendre ce que vous avez fait, je ne donne pas cher de votre peau...

Lothar crispe le poing, retenant la claque magistrale qu’il s’apprêtait à donner au brigand. Il se tourne vers Erasmus :

- C’est quoi ton plan ?

- Laissez moi faire, dit-il avant de marmonner quelques mots dans le langage étrange des mages en faisant des gestes discrets.

- Eh, Erasmus, dit le brigand, tu veux pas dire à tes potes de me libérer ? Ca caille et je vais choper la crève. En plus, les cordes me font mal aux poignets...

Sküm et Lothar regardent le brigand avec étonnement, mais Erasmus leur lance un regard qui leur fait comprendre que tout cela fait partie du « plan ».

- Tu comprendras bien que je doive d’abord leur prouver que tu n’es pas mauvais bougre ; j’ai bien peur qu’il faille que tu gardes encore un peu tes liens... Rappelle moi ton nom, déjà ?

- Ah la la, ayez des amis... C’est Narvis. Mais je t’en veux pas. C’est vrai qu’on s’est pas vu depuis si longtemps... C’était quand déjà ?

- Oui oui, il y a bien longtemps. Tu habites où, ces jours-ci ?

- Toujours à Namarië.

- Et qu’est-ce que tu faisais là ce soir ?

- Euh... Je préfèrerais pas en parler devant tes potes là. Je pense pas qu’ils soient très bien disposés à mon égard.

- Tu as raison, je vais leur demander de s’éloigner.  

Il se retourne.

- Yjir, Sküm, Lothar, ça ne vous dérange pas de partir un peu plus loin, demande le gnome à haute voix, nous souhaiterions parler « entre amis »...

Une fois les trois autres partis hors de portée d’oreille, Erasmus reprend :

- Donc tu fais quoi ici, loin de Namarië ?

- Une mission pour la Grise Guilde. Tu sais, au village, on est dix membres, infiltrés, sous les ordres de notre caïd...

- Il s’appelle comment le Caïd ?

- C’est Galtar, le bourgmestre. Mais tu gardes ça pour toi hein, sinon moi, couic !

- Ne t’inquiètes pas. Et vous deviez le buter pourquoi, le demi-elfe ?

- Il a volé un truc à la Grise Guilde. On a intercepté trois Gardes Pourpres qui venaient le retrouver. On les a fait parler pour avoir le lieu de rendez-vous et on est venu à leur place.

- Le truc, c’est le bouquin là ?

- Ah c’est un bouquin ? Nous on savait pas, on nous a juste dit une boîte couvertes d’inscriptions illisibles...

- Et vous deviez en faire quoi après ?

- On a une planque à une petite heure d’ici, une caverne. On devait laisser le paquet là-bas et rentrer au village.

- Je vois. Bon, merci pour ces infos, je garde ça pour moi. Je vais demander aux autres si on peut te détacher.

Erasmus retourne donc auprès de ses compagnons et leur relate la conversation. Une discussion s’engage sur la marche à suivre. Dans un premier temps, Lothar suggère de foncer au point de rendez-vous pour éventuellement intercepter le troisième faux garde, celui qui avait été touché par l’éclair du demi-elfe et que Lothar a soigné. Il s’est enfuit, et Lothar suppose qu’il a du se rendre à la caverne. 

- Si c’est la cas, il faudrait l’intercepter avant que quiconque ne vienne. Ainsi, il ne pourrait pas relayer l’information et nous gagnerions quelques jours...

Après quelques minutes de discussion, tout le monde accepte ce plan. Après avoir rapidement récupéré leurs affaires à l’intérieur du refuge de Sylvain où tout le monde est maintenant endormi et caché les corps dans les sous-bois, nos amis se mettent en marche, le brigand monté sur un cheval mais les mains toujours attachées dans le dos. Il les guide à travers la forêt vers la cachette dont il a parlé.

Pendant qu’ils avancent, Lothar et Yjir discutent ce qu’ils vont faire du livre.

- Il faudrait l’amener au Temple de Mezrâ à Naïm, dit Lothar.

- Ca loin. Si Grise Guilde trouver trace à nous, voyage peut-être difficile...

- Certes. Mais si nous faisons une halte par Llambeth, le baron nous protègera. Il pourra même peut-être nous aider... D’autant que j’aimerais lui livrer ce malandrin, et je pense que nous devons au plus vite l’informer que le village de Namarië est aux mains de la Grise Guilde !

- Dans ce cas, toi pas penser que nous perdre du temps à aller vers caverne ? Si fuyard pas là-bas, nous avoir perdu quelques heures que pouvoir consacrer à chevaucher vers Llambeth...

- Tu as raison, Yjir, nous sommes en train de perdre du temps. Le plus tôt nous serons à Llambeth, le mieux cela vaudra...

Une fois la décision prise, Lothar informe discrètement Lothar et Sküm. Celui-ci est agacé :

- Vous êtes toujours pareils, vous les intellos... Vous vous triturez la cervelle pendant des plombes, et finalement vous changez d’avis au bout de dix minutes...

Malgré ses bougonnements, il accepte d’assommer le malandrin qui ne soupçonne pas que son sort vient de changer... Un bon coup de poing sur la nuque tandis qu’Erasmus lui attire l’attention et le tour est joué. En un instant, le voilà saucissonné sur le cheval supplémentaire. Nos amis tentent tant bien que mal de récupérer la route principale en coupant à travers la forêt, mais la nuit et la pluie rendent l’orientation difficile, si bien qu’ils finissent par retourner au refuge pour retrouver leur chemin. 

Une fois là, ils entament une chevauchée la plus rapide possible malgré l’humidité et la nuit, espérant arriver à Llambeth le lendemain soir. Au milieu de la nuit, les chevaux et les hommes commençant à faiblir, ils décident de monter un camp de fortune et de dormir quelques heures. Tout le monde ayant besoin de repos après cette journée humide et harassante, nos amis décident de faire confiance aux sens d’Oeil de Nuit et de Korg, et tout le monde s’entoure de ses couvertures pour un repos qui sera court. 

- Eh, Erasmus, t’entends ça ? demande Korg dans un chuchotement caquetant à l’oreille de son maître.

- Hein ? Qu’est-ce que c’est, fait le gnome, désorienté par ce réveil brutal.

- C’est justement ce que je te demande ! répond le corbeau agacé.

C’est encore le milieu de la nuit. Il fait froid et humide, le vent souffle dans les feuilles. Il n’y a rien d’anormal, et Erasmus s’apprête à tancer vertement son corbeau pour cette mauvaise blague, quand soudain il lui semble percevoir un bruit inhabituel, comme un bourdonnement sourd. Le bruit s’intensifie légèrement, il semble venir du ciel.

- Tu es allé voir ce que c’est, demande Erasmus à Korg.

- C’est à dire que, je suis pas rassuré...

- Tu seras camouflé par les frondaisons. Va voir, vite !

Korg monte, et le bruit semble s’intensifier. Discrètement, Erasmus réveille Sküm mais ils décident d’attendre quelques instants avant d’interrompre le sommeil de leurs deux compagnons. Le bruit s’amplifie toujours, faisant penser à celui de milliers de bourdons en furie. Finalement, une ombre immense se détache au dessus de la forêt, mais il semble bien que sa destination ne soit pas le campement de nos amis puisqu’elle continue son vol en direction du nord, le bourdonnement perdant régulièrement de son intensité. Korg revient sur l’épaule de son maître :

- Ouah, quelle horreur ! On aurait dit un immense bourdon... Au moins gros comme trois chevaux !

- Bon, il a l’air d’être parti. Profitons-en pour finir notre nuit. Réveille nous si ça recommence !

Mais le reste de la nuit se déroule sans encombre, et c’est la rosée glacée de l’aube hivernale qui réveille finalement nos amis. Après de rapides ablutions et quelques minutes de recueillement (pour Lothar et Yjir), nos amis sont repartis au galop cette fois-ci. Malgré les craintes de nos héros, la journée se déroule sans encombre, et c’est au crépuscule qu’ils parviennent aux portes de Llambeth. Comme il est habituel dans cette ville fortifiée, leurs armes leurs sont retirées, mais lorsqu’ils demandent à être menés jusqu’au Baron, le garde en charge rechigne un peu :

- Et qu’est-ce qu’y se passerait si je menais tous ceux qui demandent à voir le Baron à sa porte ?

- Vous semblez oublier qu’il y a parmi nous un Chevalier de la Baronnie, répond Erasmus.

Le garde se tourne vers Lothar, le visage contrit :

- Mille pardons, messire. C’est que vous ne portez pas les Armes de votre fief, c’est la source de ma méprise.

- Il y a une méprise, mais ce n’est pas celle que vous croyez ! Je n’ai qu’une seule maîtresse, la Déesse Zendâ. C’est Sküm, ici présent, qui est Chevalier de Llambeth.

Le garde jauge le demi-orc d’un air méfiant, et celui-ci lui tend la lettre de marque du Baron qui stipule qu’il est Chevalier en attente d’adoubement. Le garde n’est visiblement pas convaincu, et il appelle un de ses collègues. Ce dernier examine le courrier, et, ne souhaitant sans doute pas endosser la responsabilité de déranger le Baron, il part chercher le sergent du poste de garde. Celui-ci revient quelques instants après, et s’incline immédiatement bien bas :

- Bienvenue à Llambeth, messeigneurs. C’est un plaisir de revoir des héros tels que vous parmi nous !

Les deux gardes sont abasourdis, si bien que le sergent doit leur expliquer : 

- Ces personnes sont les amis du Baron qui ont permis de sauver de l’esclavage tous des pauvres gens qui sont arrivés il y a quelques semaines ! Messeigneurs, je vais moi-même vous escorter jusqu’au castel du Baron.

- Sergent, serait-il possible de mettre cet homme « au frais », demande Lothar en montrant le brigand saucissonné sur son cheval. C’est un traître qui travaille pour des intérêts étrangers à la Baronnie sur son territoire, et je pense que le Baron souhaitera l’interroger personnellement... Gardez-le précieusement !

Quelques minutes plus tard, nos amis sont donc introduits dans le bureau privé du Baron. Celui-ci est penché sur une immense carte de la baronnie, et le Baron donne congé à un de ses aides de camps au moment où nos amis entrent. Le Baron a l’air fatigué et les rides qui creusent son front laissent entendre qu’il est gravement préoccupé. Mais il n’en laisse tout d’abord rien paraître :

- Mes amis ! Vous voici de retour ! Mon ambassade est revenue pour m’annoncer la nouvelle du couronnement du roi Dragoun, mais je serais heureux de l’entendre relater par vos bouches !

- Ce serait fort volontiers, Baron, mais nous avons malheureusement des nouvelles plus pressantes à vous relater...

- J’espère qu’elles ne sont pas mauvaises, j’en ai déjà bien assez comme cela...

Nos amis se regardent un instant, puis Lothar raconte rapidement au Baron leur rencontre de la veille, la manière dont ils ont récupéré le livre et les informations qu’ils ont pu glaner sur le village de Namarië, semble-t’il repaire de la Grise Guilde.

- Ainsi, Baron, vous allez pouvoir arrêter le caïd et sa bande avant même qu’ils ne sachent que nous avons récupéré le livre, termine Lothar.

- En temps normal, je me poserais peut-être la question, Lothar, mais en ce moment, la dernière chose que j’aie envie de faire, c’est de me mettre la Grise Guilde à dos.

Nos amis sont quelque peu interloqués, si bien que le Baron s’explique :

- Depuis quelques jours, la baronnie est l’objet d’assauts occultes et inexplicables. Toutes mes ressources sont consacrées à répondre à cette menace. Cela ne veut pas dire toutefois que votre information ne me servira à rien, au contraire. Dès ce soir, je vais établir une surveillance à Namarië, et qui sait, cela sera peut-être plus payant à long terme qu’une arrestation massive.

- Baron, quels sont les troubles « occultes » auxquels vous êtes confronté, demande Erasmus assez cavalièrement.

Le Baron soupire, et montre la carte de la baronnie de Llambeth déployée sur son bureau. Trois croix rouges y ont été marquées, l’une au sud, l’une vers l’ouest, dans les montagnes, et l’une au nord-est, non loin de la frontière.

- Ces croix représentent trois villages. Ils ont été dévastés par une force inconnue. Il n’y a aucun survivant, aucun témoin, et la violence des assauts semble avoir été terrible. Nous pensons à un péril occulte parce que nous avons retrouvé, dans un des trois villages, un cercle tracé sur le sol orné d’entrelacs mystiques. Nous avons mandé les services d’un Mage Recruteur de la Guilde de Haute-Magie de passage pour qu’il nous donne son avis sur ces entrelacs, mais il n’en avait jamais vu de pareils.

- C’était Gorion ? Nous l’avons rencontré au refuge non loin de Dwargon... interrompt Erasmus.

- Oui, c’était lui.

- Mais par quoi ces villages ont-il été dévastés ?

- On ne sait pas. On a retrouvé d’innombrables traces de sabot, des corps affreusement mutilés, certains à moitié brûlés, comme par un acide. Des murs étaient effondrés... Bref, les villages ont été rasés. L’un d’entre eux se trouve d’ailleurs dans le fief de votre ami Garwin...

Un silence stupéfait s’installe. C’est finalement Lothar qui le brise :

- Baron, nous devons impérativement nous rendre au Temple de Mezrâ à Naïm pour remettre ce dangereux ouvrage à qui de droit. Je vous promets que nous reviendrons au plus vite pour vous aider à trouver le mystère qui affecte votre baronnie. D’ailleurs, nous parviendrons peut-être à enrôler quelques représentants du Temple de Mezrâ ou de la Guilde de Haute Magie pour nous aider.

- Merci mes amis. Alors c’est à mon tour de faire le maximum pour que vous arriviez rapidement à Naïm. Je vais vous doter de quatre chevaux supplémentaires pour que vous puissiez pousser les vôtres sans les tuer à la tâche.

Sur ces considérations, le Baron encourage tout le monde à profiter d’une bonne nuit de repos, et tout le monde se retire.

Le lendemain matin, après avoir demandé au Baron de pouvoir discrètement quitter Llambeth afin de fausser compagnie à d’éventuels espions de la Grise Guilde, nos amis retrouvent leurs montures à l’extérieur des remparts et reprennent la route au plus vite. Ils chevauchent dur toute la journée, changeant de montures à mi parcours, et trouvent une auberge non loin de la Naïmide pour y passer la nuit.

L’auberge est encore vide lorsqu’ils s’installent. Du coup, ils payent grassement l’aubergiste pour qu’il n’accepte pas d’autre clients qu’eux. Ils se couchent tôt, mais non sans prendre quelques précautions : Lothar et Sküm partagent une chambre, Yjir et Erasmus l’autre. Le prêtre de Zendâ dort avec le livre sur la poitrine, et il a placé son épée le long de la porte pour que celle-ci tombe si quelqu’un tentait de s’y introduire. Sküm, quant à lui, dort avec sa hache le long du corps.

Ces précautions ne sont pas inutiles, mais pas non plus suffisantes. Au milieu de la nuit, un léger bruit réveille Lothar. Il ouvre les yeux, et aperçoit deux silhouettes vêtues de vêtements jaune et orange. Ils sont devant la porte, mais celle-ci n’a pas bougé, et son épée y est toujours appuyée. Lothar crie pour alerter ses compagnons. Sküm se réveille en sursaut, mais les deux hommes pointent leurs doigts, l’un vers le prêtre, l’autre vers le demi-orc. Sküm s’effondre sur sa couche, terrassé de sommeil. Lothar sent ses paupières s’alourdir, mais il résiste de son mieux et parvient à écarter cette torpeur magique.

Pendant ce temps, Yjir et Erasmus sautent de leur lit dans la chambre à côté, et se cognent dans le noir. Lothar invoque la protection de sa déesse, juste avant qu’un des deux hommes ne pointe à nouveau le doigt vers lui en psalmodiant. Lothar sent alors ses muscles commencer se tétaniser, mais luttant de toute sa volonté il parvient à briser cette paralysie magique. Aussitôt il fonce vers son épée, entre les deux mages qui poussent un juron et se regardent l'un l'autre, hésitant sans doute sur la marche à suivre…

Pendant ce temps, Yjir et Erasmus sont arrivés sur le palier, mais ils n’y voient goutte. Yjir retourne donc dans sa chambre pour trouver une chandelle et l’allumer. A l’intérieur de la pièce, les deux mages se sont remis à incanter tous deux, et soudain, sous les yeux ahuris de Lothar, ils se dissolvent en une brume évanescente. Un des nuages se dirige vers la fenêtre et l’autre se glisse sous la porte. 

- Ils viennent de se transformer en brume ! crie le prêtre d’une voix un peu hystérique. Il y en a un sur le palier et un à la fenêtre !

- Zendâ ! Eclaire moi de ta divine lumière ! clame-t’il ensuite avant d’ouvrir la porte de la chambre, épée à la main.

Sur la palier, Erasmus aperçoit soudain, à la lumière que projette l’épée de Lothar une forme brumeuse qui se glisse lentement entre les lattes du plancher.

- Toi mon bonhomme, dit-il avant de faire tournoyer ses mains tout en chantant une puissante formule…

Mais sa magie ne semble avoir aucun effet. La forme brumeuse se fond dans le plancher, malgré les coups d’épée répétés de Lothar.

- En bas ! hurle celui-ci. Elle va bien ressortir quelque part !

Il bondit en bas de l’escalier, suivi par Erasmus et Yjir. Sküm est toujours endormi.

Mais arrivé en bas, nulle trace de la brume… Yjir demande à Œil de Nuit de sentir l’ennemi, mais le loup est désorienté, ne comprenant pas bien ce qu’on lui demande… Lothar remonte pour essayer de repérer par la fenêtre la seconde ombre, tandis qu’Erasmus et Yjir se ruent vers la porte de l’auberge. Mais lorsqu’ils ouvrent celle-ci, elle vole en éclat, emportée par des tentacules noirs qui viennent de jaillir du sol bloquant le passage. Avant qu’ils puissent réagir, Erasmus est emporté par trois tentacules visqueux qui commencent à le broyer, l’empêchant par là même d’effectuer la moindre magie…

En haut, Lothar a donné un coup de pied à Sküm pour le réveiller et il est en train d’ouvrir les volets lorsqu’il entent la commotion au rez-de-chaussée. Avant de sauter, il regarde pour tenter, sous la lumière de la lune, d’apercevoir leurs ennemis. Il lui semble bien voir une silhouette camouflée dans les fourrés, à une cinquantaine de mètres de l’auberge. Il saute par la fenêtre, bientôt suivi par Sküm qui a repris ses esprits. Lothar court vers la silhouette tandis que le demi-orc s’apprête à tailler dans les tentacules à grands coups de hache.

En bas, Erasmus est au plus mal. Il ne peut rien faire, et Yjir et Œil de Nuit qui ont tenté de lui venir en aide ont été enserrés eux aussi par les immondes tentacules. Lorsque Sküm arrive, il semble qu’Erasmus est au bord de l’évanouissement, , mais le demi-orc a vite fait de trancher les tentacules qui l’immobilisaient. Erasmus se retrouve donc à l’extérieur pendant que Sküm, ignorant l’ennemi visqueux, s’efforce de libérer le druide et son loup.

Pendant ce temps, Lothar a pu voir que le mage fuyait au loin. Il montre à Erasmus la direction dans laquelle il est parti, et sans hésiter, le mage projette une flammèche dans cette direction, qui va exploser non loin d’une silhouette fuyante. Un cri se fait entendre dans la nuit, et Lothar et Erasmus courent pour si possible maintenir en vie le mage afin de pouvoir l’interroger. Mais la magie d’Erasmus a été trop efficace… Il ne subsiste qu’un corps fumant dont on distingue encore vaguement l’uniforme jaune et orange sur lequel un blason se distingue clairement : une lyre entourée de deux ailes. Une fouille rapide montre que l’homme n’avait rien sur lui.

- Il n’a pas de composants magiques, dit Erasmus d’une voix grave. Ce sont donc des sorciers auxquels nous avons affaire…

Erasmus et Lothar reviennent à l’auberge. Là, Sküm a fini de libérer Œil de Nuit et Yjir, et ce dernier s’efforce de brûler les tentacules à l’aide d’un globe de feu primordial qu’il a invoqué. Finalement, au bout de quelques minutes, l’horreur tentaculaire est éliminée, et tous rentrent dans l’auberge pour souffler un peu.

- C’est bizarre, l’aubergiste ne s’est même pas réveillé, dit Lothar.

- Il n’est peut être plus en état de se réveiller, répond sombrement Erasmus.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok, donc on attend la fin de saison 2 avant de recomencer à lire?

En atendant, si vous ne l'avez déjà pas fait, lisez les SH de sepulgrave (heretic of wyre, rape of morne etc).  C'est stupéfiant comment c'est excelent.

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Ok, donc on attend la fin de saison 2 avant de recomencer à lire?
> 
> En atendant, si vous ne l'avez déjà pas fait, lisez les SH de sepulgrave (heretic of wyre, rape of morne etc).  C'est stupéfiant comment c'est excelent.
> 
> Ancalagon *




Eric alias Yjir ne pourra pas faire son update final avant au mieux la nouvelle année... Il est complètement débordé !

A vous de voir si vous voulez attendre. Lire la suite ne gache pas grand chose (à mon avis en tous cas...)

Sinon, concernant The Rape of Morne, je suis bien évidemment d'accord avec toi ! C'est du tout bon !!!


----------



## Gez

J'ai pas essayé de lire Heretic ou Rape. Je me suis contenté de Posy et de Caliber's DragonStar (plutôt sympas, d'ailleurs). Mais enfin, je préfère les Terres Anciennes, les longs textes sont moins fatigants à lire en Français !

Les intrigues politiques semblent de plus en plus complexes. Je suis vraiment curieux de voir la suite.

Sinon, je suis jaloux d'Erasmus. Pourquoi ses _charm person_ marchent toujours ? C'est pas juste ! Moi, j'ai une petite aristocrate/ensorceleuse, avec ce sort, qui pour le moment mérite son nom: il ne charme personne ! Fichu jet de sauvegarde...


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *J'ai pas essayé de lire Heretic ou Rape. Je me suis contenté de Posy et de Caliber's DragonStar (plutôt sympas, d'ailleurs). Mais enfin, je préfère les Terres Anciennes, les longs textes sont moins fatigants à lire en Français !
> *




Content de le savoir !!!



> *Les intrigues politiques semblent de plus en plus complexes. Je suis vraiment curieux de voir la suite.*




Moi aussi, puisque je suis joueur en l'occurence !!!

*



			Sinon, je suis jaloux d'Erasmus. Pourquoi ses charm person marchent toujours ? C'est pas juste ! Moi, j'ai une petite aristocrate/ensorceleuse, avec ce sort, qui pour le moment mérite son nom: il ne charme personne ! Fichu jet de sauvegarde...
		
Click to expand...


*
Ah, c'est le triste lot des mages... Ils ne marchent pas toujours, mais c'est vrai qu'ils marchent souvent au bon moment. Il a quand même failli y passer à l'auberge. Il lui restait 7 PV quand Sküm l'a libéré, et deux tentacules le tenaient pour potentiellement 2 x 1d8+5 de dommages (enfin, je crois). Cela dit, Lothar avait jeté Shield Other, donc normalement, il pouvait survivre un round de plus.


----------



## Gez

Ben, suite au post d'Ancalagon conseillant de jeter un coup d'oeil aux histoires de Sepulchrave II, j'ai essayé... Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé où elle commence, même Heretic of Wyre (1) est la suite de quelquechose. Mais quoi ?

Pff. Ils ne peuvent pas penser à mettre un petit lien au début de la thread ?


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *Ben, suite au post d'Ancalagon conseillant de jeter un coup d'oeil aux histoires de Sepulchrave II, j'ai essayé... Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé où elle commence, même Heretic of Wyre (1) est la suite de quelquechose. Mais quoi ?
> 
> Pff. Ils ne peuvent pas penser à mettre un petit lien au début de la thread ? *




Le premier Thread c'est Lady Despina's Virtue. Je vais essayer de te retrouver un des posts de "navigation".


Que ça vous empêche pas de continuer à me lire, même si LTA pâlit face à de l'épique de ce niveau...


----------



## Ancalagon

voicy les liens:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=762    Lady Despina's Virtue

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10950   Lady Despina's Virtue 2

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13733   Heritic of Wyre


http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18032   Heretic of Wyre 2

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24127   Rape of Morne


Ancalagon


----------



## Gez

Merci pour les liens !

J'y suis allé, j'ai rajouté à chaque fois " &perpage=800 " au bout de l'URL pour avoir tout sur une page, enregistré, compacté, et ramené chez moi pour les lire au chaud.

J'ai enfin fini de tout lire. C'est immense ! Et c'est vraiment excellent, effectivement.

En tout cas, ça m'a rappelé que la lecture de Jack Vance devrait être obligatoire à l'école.


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *Merci pour les liens !
> 
> J'y suis allé, j'ai rajouté à chaque fois " &perpage=800 " au bout de l'URL pour avoir tout sur une page, enregistré, compacté, et ramené chez moi pour les lire au chaud.
> 
> J'ai enfin fini de tout lire. C'est immense ! Et c'est vraiment excellent, effectivement.
> 
> En tout cas, ça m'a rappelé que la lecture de Jack Vance devrait être obligatoire à l'école. *




C'est évidemment douloureux pour moi de faire de la pub pour Sep dans ma propre SH, mais c'est très vrai...

Au fait, je vous annonce en avant première bientôt une nouvelle SH Fading Suns ! Ce sera sans doute nettement moins romancé mais beaucoup plus illustré ! Yay ! Première partie la semaine du 13/01/03. J'ai pas encore décidé si ça serait en FR ou en ENG.


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> Au fait, je vous annonce en avant première bientôt une nouvelle SH Fading Suns !  *




C'est une tres bonne nouvelle. Mais je prefere si elle est en Français, plus de story hours en Français est toujours bon 

Eeeechoo...

I'm back...


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio,

Très heureux de te voir de retour. As-tu reçu mon mail à ton adresse Lahaur.net ?

Pour la SH Fading Suns, je suis d'accord, et ce serait la solution de facilité (les joueurs vont très probablement la rédiger en Français) mais ça veut aussi dire peu de lecteurs, ce qui est frustrant pour une SH...


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Horacio,
> 
> Très heureux de te voir de retour. As-tu reçu mon mail à ton adresse Lahaur.net ?
> 
> Pour la SH Fading Suns, je suis d'accord, et ce serait la solution de facilité (les joueurs vont très probablement la rédiger en Français) mais ça veut aussi dire peu de lecteurs, ce qui est frustrant pour une SH... *




Oui, j'ai reçu l'email, merci Ben!

Pour la SH, je comprend ton dilemme, peut-être la solution est preparer deux versions, la française et la traduction...


----------



## Rousing Fox

I'm back aussi, après un gros crash d'ordi (merci XP, il a même réussi à tuer mon disque dur  )
M'enfin, bon, je suis d'accord avec Horacio, une en FR une en EN  
Tu n'as qu'à utiliser les modules de traduction en ligne   
Sinon, ben, je suis toujours aussi accro. Keep up the good work


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *I'm back aussi, après un gros crash d'ordi (merci XP, il a même réussi à tuer mon disque dur  )
> M'enfin, bon, je suis d'accord avec Horacio, une en FR une en EN
> Tu n'as qu'à utiliser les modules de traduction en ligne
> Sinon, ben, je suis toujours aussi accro. Keep up the good work *




Quoiqu'il arrive, je ferais ce qui me prend le moins de temps, sinon ce sont les Terres Anciennes qui en pâtiront.


----------



## Sammael99

*Une Etrange Invasion (Part 1)*

Le jour, lui, est en train de se lever lorsque nos amis enfourchent leurs montures pour reprendre la route vers Naïm. L ‘aubergiste, contrairement à ce qu’ils ont pu craindre, n’a pas été trucidé dans son sommeil, c’est juste un dormeur incroyablement imperturbable ! Nos héros ne souhaitant ni le réveiller, ni attendre le milieu de la matinée qu’il daigne émerger, ils laissent une pièce d’or sur le comptoir pour couvrir les « faux frais » occasionnés par les mystérieux tentacules et reprennent la route.

Au bout d’environ 20 mètres, Erasmus pousse soudain un juron, il se retourne, son poney s’emballe et il tombe à terre. Le poney est bien vite rattrapé par Lothar, pendant que les autres demandent au gnome ce qui s’est passé :

- J’ai entendu une voix ! A mon oreille ! Qui susurrait en me menaçant de vengeance parce que j’avais tué son frère ! C’est l’autre sorcier, il doit être invisible !

Les autres se regardent, interloqués. Yjir fait un geste rapide et dit :

- Aucune magie être présente autour de toi, Erasmus...

Quelques instants plus tard, Yjir ferme les yeux, et devient soudain translucide et enfin disparaît. Lothar, stupéfait, appelle le druide à grande voix, mais sans succès. Pendant ce temps, Erasmus a sorti sa dague et frappe à droite et à gauche, comme s’il souhaitait étriper un ennemi invisible. 

Soudain, Yjir réapparaît. Il a l’air préoccupé mais ne comprend pas immédiatement pourquoi Lothar, lui, a l’air paniqué

- Mais enfin, que s’est-il passé ? demande le prêtre d’une voix blanche.

- Moi être allé vérifier dans monde des esprits si fantôme pas hanter Erasmus...

- Tu peux faire ça ?

- Grâce à bandeau d’Aram le Marcheur, artefact de mon peuple…

- Et alors ?

- Yjir pas trouvé esprit particulier… Mais moi trouver atmosphère étrange dans Monde des Esprits. Ca inhabituel…

- Tu crois que c’est lié à ce qui arrive à notre ami Erasmus ?

- Moi pas savoir certainement, mais penser que non… Moi penser que quelque chose se passer dans Monde des Esprits…

- Bon, on remonte en selle alors. Autant arriver à Naïm au plus vite…

Erasmus bougonne, tâtonne autour de lui, et se résigne finalement à remonter sur son poney. Mais il n’a pas fait vingt mètres que de nouveau la scène se reproduit. Cette fois-ci il parvient à se maintenir sur son poney mais se met à hurler des imprécations :

- Arrête ça tout de suite ! Je vais te cramer comme ton frère, salaud !

Lothar et Yjir se regardent, et ce dernier, l’air grave, dit à voix basse :

- Moi croire que livre maudit avoir emprise sur Erasmus... Toi avoir raison, nous devoir empêcher lui d’approcher livre...

Avant qu’Erasmus ne retrouve son calme, Lothar demande donc à Sküm, qui transportait le livre, de le lui passer subrepticement, afin que le gnome ne sache pas que ce n’est plus le demi-orc qui le porte sur lui. Puis nos amis reprennent la route. Cette fois-ci, il est décidé qu’Erasmus ira sur le cheval de Sküm afin que celui-ci ne perde pas le contrôle de la bête. Le poney d’Erasmus est mis en bride et nos amis repartent, cette fois-ci sans encombre. 

A la fin de la journée, ils arrivent enfin sous les remparts de Naïm. Après s’être acquittés d’une taxe indûment excessive à l’entrée de la ville, ils se dirigent droit vers le temple de Mezrâ, qu’Yjir connaît bien pour y avoir déjà rencontré Frère Sébaste lors de l’infection lycanthropique de Sküm. Les gardes à l’entrée regardent nos amis avec un air légèrement suspicieux, mais les noms de Frère Sébaste et surtout, le fait que nos amis connaissent Cendres dérident les gardes pourpres, qui partent avertir le Frère.

Frère Sébaste arrive à la porte, un peu surpris de l’arrivée de nos amis. Mais quelques mots échangés, et en particulier la mention des faux gardes de Mezrâ et d’un ouvrage volé au Temple lui font vite comprendre la gravité de la situation : 

- Suivez-moi, dit-il à nos amis d’une voix grave.

Nos quatre héros le suivent donc et sont introduits dans une grande salle sur les côtés de laquelle sont creusées des alcôves meublées de pupitres et de bancs. La seule lumière provient de la lampe à huile que Sébaste porte avec lui, mais elle permet à nos amis d’apercevoir les rangées d’innombrables livres qui font de ce lieu un temple du savoir. Sébaste les fait asseoir dans une des alcôves et, leur laissant la maigre lumière de la lampe, leur demande de l’attendre ici tandis qu’il va prévenir ses supérieurs.

Lothar et Erasmus, pour des raisons différentes, sont intrigués par cette bibliothèque. Erasmus, bien sûr, la trouve restreinte par rapport à celle du Temple de Mezrâ à Halos, mais Lothar est impressionné ! Jamais il n’a vu autant d’ouvrages réunis en un seul lieu !

Comme ils ne disposent que d’une seule source de lumière, Lothar fait appel à sa déesse pour éclairer son gantelet, afin qu’Erasmus et lui-même puissent explorer chacun de leur côté. Mais à sa grande surprise, sa déesse ne semble pas vouloir accéder à ses vœux, comme si, dans ce lieu sacré dédié à sa soeur, Zendâ ne voulait pas interférer avec la prééminence divine de Mezrâ. Du coup, Erasmus et Lothar sont condamnés à explorer de concert.

Il leur est difficile de concevoir la taille réelle de la bibliothèque dans l’obscurité, mais après quelques mètres, il leur semble apercevoir un éclat lumineux, comme un éclair fugace et bleuté un peu plus loin. Ils s’approchent et, dans la pénombre, aperçoivent sur un piédestal un objet ovoïde d’environ 1 mètre de haut d’un bleu profond strié de veines plus claires qui reflètent la lumière.

- C’est très joli, dit Lothar. Et ces éclats sont fascinants…

- Il y en avait un similaire au Temple de Halos, je me souviens que Cendres nous en avait parlé. D’après une légende, ce seraient des œufs draconics, mais je ne sais plus trop ce que c’est sensé vouloir dire…

C’est à ce moment là que des bruits de pas se font entendre dans la bibliothèque. Frère Sébaste revient accompagné de deux hommes plus âgés qu’il présente à nos amis :

- Comme vous le savez, je suis le Gardien des Secrets de ce Temple. Frère Lavellas, ici présent, est le Gardien des Arcanes et Père Felryan le Gardien des Mystères.

Père Felryan prend la parole :

- Sébaste me dit que vous avez été confronté à des imposteurs de la Garde Pourpre et que vous auriez retrouvé un ouvrage nous appartenant ?

- Effectivement, dit Lothar. Mais laissez-nous plutôt vous raconter cela depuis le début…

Et nos quatre amis entreprennent de narrer par le menu leur rencontre avec les Gardes Pourpres, le combat et la mort du demi-elfe ainsi que les étranges rencontres qu’ils ont faites depuis. Les visages des trois dignitaires du Temple de Mezrâ manifestent étonnement et inquiétude à la mention des faux gardes, et perplexité à la mention de l’étrange créature volante aperçue par Korg…

La partie du récit concernant les problèmes rencontrés par le Baron de Llambeth sur ses terres semble ne pas susciter un intérêt excessif de la part des pontes du Temple, à croire qu’ils sont déjà au courant. Finalement, Erasmus termine le récit en racontant l’aide fournie par le Baron de Llambeth pour que nos héros parviennent à Naïm et l’attaque des sorciers à l’auberge.

- Ces sorciers portaient, vous dites, des robes jaunes et un symbole représentant une lyre ailée, demande alors Felryan.

- Oui. Ce symbole vous dit quelque chose ? demande Erasmus.

- Pas de prime abord. Mais c’est sans doute significatif… Pourrions-nous voir le livre ?

- Bien sûr. Skûm, tu peux donner le livre, s’il te plait.

- Ben, non, je l’ai pas…

Erasmus et Yjir regardent le demi-orc avec un air alarmiste, mais c’est Lothar qui sort de sa besace le livre entouré de sa boîte protectrice. 

Erasmus regarde le clerc de Zendâ avec un air mauvais :

- Ah, je vois, la confiance règne…

- Tu te méprends, Erasmus, répond Lothar, un peu gêné. Sachant que la Grise Guilde ou les sorciers (s’ils ne sont pas de mèche) pouvaient nous espionner à distance, Skûm et moi-même avions échangé le livre pour qu’ils ne sachent pas qui l’avait sur lui.

- Bien sûr, répond le gnome d’un ton sec. 

Pendant ce temps, les trois prêtres de Mezrâ se sont penchés sur la boîte. Felryan a sorti de sa poche une paire de binocles et commente ses trouvailles, sa voix trahissant un intérêt grandissant : 

- La boîte provient indéniablement d’un Temple de Mezrâ. Mais regardez cette usure. Elle est ancienne… Plusieurs centaines d’années peut-être… Le sceau brisé est caractéristique du Temple de Landis et la date indiquée…

Felryan se penche tout près du sceau et rajuste ses lunettes…

- Mezrâ soit louée ! La date est indiquée selon la datation Impériale ! Le sceau a été apposé il y a au moins mille ans…

- Ce qui ne nous dit pas quand l’ouvrage est sorti de l’Enfer du Temple de Landis, précise Sébaste.

- Effectivement, reprend le Gardien des Mystères. Il nous faudra envoyer au plus vite un messager à Landis pour identifier la date du vol, pour autant qu’ils en soient conscients…

Avant de pousser plus avant ses investigations, Felryan se tourne vers Erasmus :

- Avez-vous examiné l’ouvrage lui-même. 

- Non. Ayant décelé qu’une magie en émanait, nous avons préféré vous l’amener. Ce qui n’empêche que nous serions ravis de savoir de quoi il parle…

Felryan fait quelques gestes du doigt puis réfléchit quelques instants. Il incante ensuite un peu plus longuement puis, comme pour lui-même, dit d’un air triste :

- Elarion, je te reconnais bien là, mon vieil ami…

Puis il reprend plus haut : 

- Vous avez eu raison de ne pas sortir l’ouvrage de sa boîte. Il était protégé par une glyphe que le Temple a perfectionné pour protéger ses ouvrages interdits. Elle a du être apposée par notre espion infiltré dans la Grise Guilde…

Sa voix se brise…

- Que Mortis mène son âme au royaume de Mezrâ…

Le silence se fait pesant. Mais Erasmus ne tarde pas à briser la lourde atmosphère avec son pragmatisme légendaire :

- C’est bon alors, on peut le regarder le bouquin ?

Felryan relève la tête, sans doute un peu choqué par le cynisme du gnome, mais il entreprend en effet d’extraire délicatement le livre de sa boîte. C’est un grand in-quarto relié de cuir jaune. Sur la couverture est enluminé un large symbole représentant une lyre ailée. Au-dessus, un titre en caractères elfiques attire l’attention de nos héros, mais aucun ne maîtrise la langue des elfes. 

- Comment s’appelle cet ouvrage, demande Lothar.

- C’est de l’ancien Elfique, dit Felryan. Cela peut se traduire par « Ars Sahadyn » en vieil Impérial, c’est à dire l’Art de Sahadyn. Cela ne nous avance pas beaucoup…

- Ce nom ne vous dit rien ? demande alors Erasmus.

- Non. Nous allons devoir nous pencher plus avant sur la question avant de comprendre de quoi il s’agit. 

- Il suffirait pas de le lire, le bouquin ?

- Ce serait peu prudent… Nous préférons faire des recherches préliminaires pour en apprendre autant que possible sur ce qu’il est avant de se risquer à le lire. Il n’a sans doute pas été banni sans raisons… Nous allons donc envoyer un messager à Landis pour recouper les informations que nous pourrions trouver avec les leurs avant d’éventuellement lire l’ouvrage, ou simplement de le remettre en sécurité s’il est plus raisonnable de ne pas le lire…

Erasmus a l’air plus que déçu, mais Lothar reprend alors la parole. 

- Tout cela me paraît raisonnable. Mais nous ne pouvons pas exclure que les évènements meurtriers qui se sont produits ces derniers jours dans la Baronnie de Llambeth ne soient liés au vol de cet ouvrage et à l’œuvre de ceux qui souhaitent le récupérer. Si vous pouvez amasser quelques informations d’ici demain, nous serions heureux de pouvoir vous rendre de nouveau visite pour apprendre ce que vous aurez pu découvrir. Ensuite, il nous faudra retourner à Llambeth pour élucider ce nouveau mystère…

- Vous y rencontrerez peut-être quelques Triangulateurs et Gardemages qui ont été envoyés par la Guilde de Haute Magie pour enquêter eux aussi sur ces phénomènes. Une équipe en particulier s’est rendu, je crois, au village de Magmel, sur les Terres de Brandebourg.

- C’est là que nous nous rendre, intervient Yjir. Nous être amis de Chevalier de Brandebourg.

Sur ces entrefaites, nos amis prennent congé des prêtres de Mezrâ et se trouvent une bonne auberge pour y passer la soirée. A l’exception d’Erasmus qui n’est pas très à l’aise dans ce type d’environnement, ils décident de passer la soirée dans une taverne afin de boire quelques chopes et de se détendre des derniers jours un peu éreintants…

- Erasmus, dit Lothar en amenant au gnome un large carafon de vin chaud, je ne voudrais pas que tu te méprennes sur notre petit subterfuge concernant le livre. Nous n’avions pas de méfiance particulière à ton égard, c’était simplement une précaution supplémentaire au cas où nous nous ferions attaquer de nouveau. Il était important alors que l’ennemi ne sache pas qui transportait le livre…

Le gnome se renfrogne un peu… Il sirote en silence son vin épicé, puis répond en maugréant :

- Tu me prends pour un imbécile…

- Non, Erasmus. Et je ne voudrais qu’un malentendu cause une brouille entre nous. Tu crois vraiment que ça en vaut la peine ?

Erasmus regarde le prêtre droit dans les yeux, et soupire finalement :

- Non. T’as raison. Et puis c’est vrai qu’en y repensant mes hurlements quand ce sale sorcier m’a murmuré des trucs à l’oreille devaient paraître bizarres…

- Mais non, répond Lothar, sourire aux lèvres, pas bizarres, juste ridicules ! 

Les deux compagnons rient de bon cœur à cette pique et reprennent tous deux du vin épicé. C’est alors que la voix de Skûm tonne par dessus le brouhaha ambiant :

- Eh les amoureux ! Ramenez plutôt votre cul par ici, le marchand là a une histoire intéressante à raconter !

Le gnome et l’humain rejoignent donc le demi-orc à une table ou sont assis quelques marchands. Skûm a visiblement sympathisé avec l’un d’eux dont le visage trahit peut-être quelques traces de sang orc. Après que Skûm aie fait les présentations, l’homme entame son récit : 

- Ben, j’ai pas grand chose à raconter, mais on fait souvent des affaires vers Winzeria, au sud quoi. Depuis quelques jours on est remonté sur Naïm parce qu’y se passe des trucs bizarres par là-bas… 

- Bizarre comment, relance Lothar. 

- On nous a raconté que la Marine de Llambeth a intercepté un navire qui était en train de couler. Un genre de navire assez énorme comme on en connaît pas par chez nous. Il paraîtrait qu’à l’intérieur il ont trouvé des corps brûlés à l’acide, des corps… d’hommes gigantesques avec des têtes de taureaux !

Nos trois amis se regardent, interloqués, se demandant un instant si l’homme n’invente pas cette histoire pour captiver son auditoire… Mais non, il a l’air on ne peut plus sérieux.

- Tu as d’autres détails ?

- Je sais pas trop. Apparemment tout le monde est très perplexe. L’acide avait endommagé le bateau au point de causer plusieurs voies d’eau, mais on ne sait pas ce qui a pu lui causer de tels dommages. En plus les « hommes-taureaux » étaient armés de grandes haches de guerre, donc c’est pas comme si ils ne pouvaient pas se défendre…

L’homme a terminé son histoire. Nos amis lui payent une chopine et retournent méditer sur ces révélations à une table moins exposée aux oreilles.

- Erasmus, ces créatures mi-homme mi-taureau te disent quelque chose ?

- Absolument rien. J’ai bien étudié le Bestiaire d’Horacio, un célèbre explorateur gnome qui a recensé plus de 300 créatures et je suis à peu près certain que de telles créatures n’y figuraient pas.

- En tous cas, la Baronnie a l’air d’être menacée par cette histoire, reprend Skûm d’un air sérieux. En tant que Chevalier de Llambeth, je dois faire quelque chose pour trouver ce qui se passe…

- Et nous allons t’y aider, Skûm, vassaux du baron ou non, le conforte Lothar.

- D’autant plus qu’il paie bien… renchérit Erasmus sous l’œil réprobateur du prêtre.

Après être rentrés à l’auberge, nos amis passent une nuit reposante dans des lits confortables, pour la première fois depuis plusieurs jours. Au petit matin, Yjir et Œil de Nuit sortent de la ville pour profiter un peu de la nature avoisinante. Erasmus, quant à lui, se rend à l’officine de la Guilde de Haute Magie pour y acquérir quelques parchemins. Skûm se promène en ville et effectue quelque emplettes. Lothar, enfin, se rend au Temple de Zendâ et consacre sa journée à l’Hospice, aidant les guérisseurs et confortant les malades.

Le soir venu, nos amis se retrouvent avant d’aller au Temple de Mezrâ comme il était convenu.

- Skûm, félicitations sur ta nouvelle boucle d’oreille, dit Lothar d’un air appréciateur. Ca te va très bien. 

Skûm porte en effet à l’oreille droite un diamant de bonne taille. 

- C’est vrai que ça te donne un air plus féminin, ironise Erasmus. Ca peut pas te faire de mal…

- En tous cas, je peux faire quelque chose pour améliorer mon apparence, alors que toi, pauvre nabot, tu resteras toujours haut comme trois pommes ! rétorque Skûm en quittant la pièce.

Une fois arrivés au Temple de le Lune Pourpre, nos amis sont escortés dans la bibliothèque où les attendent Sébaste, Layellas et Felryan. 

- Prenez place, les invite ce dernier. 

- Alors, Père Felryan, avez vous appris des éléments susceptibles de nous éclairer sur le fléau qui affecte la Baronnie de Llambeth ?

- Nous avons appris des éléments, mais je ne sais pas s’ils vous seront d’un grand usage… Nos recherches nous ont permis d’identifier un certain nombre de choses. Sahadyn était un praticien puissant des Arts Arcaniques, mais ce n’était pas un mage, mais plutôt un sorcier. Il vécut aux environs des 500 années avant la création des Baronnies Naïmides. Il avait regroupé autour de lui d’autres sorciers, fondé en quelque sorte une école. Il professait une approche artistique de sa magie, d’où le symbole qu’il avait conçu, une lyre symbolisant l’art et les ailes symbolisant la liberté. A ce stade de nos investigations, je ne peux pas vous dire beaucoup plus de choses.

- Mais savez-vous au moins pourquoi cet ouvrage est interdit, demande Erasmus.

- Non, pas encore.

- L’école de Sahadyn a-t’elle été éradiquée ou pourchassée par le Temple de Mezrâ ?

- Je ne sais pas non plus. Par contre, s’ils ont eu une activité menaçante pour la société, alors en toute logique, oui, ils ont du être pourchassés. Mais tout cela est sujet à la date exacte à laquelle ce groupe a existé. Suite à la chute de l’Empire de Landis, le Temple de Mezrâ, dont Landis était l’épicentre, a été fortement affecté et il lui a fallu du temps pour se restructurer… C’était une époque très trouble… On peut donc imaginer que l’école de Sahadyn aie pu survivre pendant un certain temps avant que le Temple ne puisse y prêter attention. En admettant, encore une fois, qu’ils agissaient de façon répréhensible ou dommageable pour les populations profanes…

Un silence s’installe, chacun réfléchissant aux implications des maigres révélations du Gardien des Mystères. C’est Erasmus qui reprend finalement la parole :

- Lorsque nous avons été amenés à contribuer des ouvrages disons « sensibles » à la collection du Temple de Mezrâ à Halos, le Gardien des Arcanes nous avait indiqué qu’il était coutumier de compenser les contributeurs…

- Je vois que vous ne perdez pas le nord, Erasmus, répond Layellas. C’est effectivement le cas.

Layellas se retire dans une pièce annexe de la bibliothèque et revient quelques minutes plus tard avec une bourse qu’il remet à Erasmus.

- Je vous préviens d’avance, dit-il au gnome, notre Temple est loin d’être aussi riche que celui de Halos. J’espère que le montant proposé ne vous décevra pas…

Leur entrevue terminée, nos héros retournent à l’auberge. Chemin faisant, Lothar engage à voie basse la conversation avec Yjir : 

- Yjir, je te trouve bien réservé ces temps-ci… Quelque chose ne va pas ?

- Moi pas savoir, Lothar… Moi avoir mauvais pressentiment, me sentir oppressé ces temps-ci…

- Tu penses que cela est lié à ce qui se passe dans les Baronnies ?

- Ca possible, mais pas certain… Moi penser que peut-être lié à évènements récents dans tribu, ou chose ayant à voir avec Monde des Esprits. Quand moi être allé voir Monde des Esprits il y a deux jours, moi trouver atmosphère étrange. Sorte de tension dans air, comme si Monde des Esprits attendre que quelque chose arrive… Ca peut-être signe que chose anormale se déroule…

- On peut faire quelque chose ?

- Moi pas savoir. Moi pas penser…

Le reste du trajet se fait sans encombre, et nos amis conviennent avant de se retirer dans leurs chambres qu’il partiront à l’aube pour les terres du Chevalier Garwin de Brandebourg afin d’enquêter sur l’horrible destin de son village ravagé…

Le matin venu, le temps est frais mais pas pluvieux, ce qui permet à nos héros d’effectuer une chevauchée efficace vers l’ouest pour se rendre sur les terres de Brandebourg, malgré les quatre chevaux du Baron de Llambeth qui les ralentissent quelque peu. Au milieu de l’après-midi, ils arrivent a un croisement au milieu duquel a été planté un panneau. Il est visiblement récent et au dessus des indications, un blason a été peint, représentant un manoir gris sur un champ de blé. Le panneau indique qu’à droite, la route mène directement vers le village de Brandebourg, alors qu’à gauche un chemin plus discret permet de se rendre au village de Magmel. Après délibération, nos amis décident d’aller examiner les vestiges de Magmel avant la nuit, ayant aussi espoir de rencontrer les Triangulateurs de la Guilde de Haute-Magie.

Environ une demi-heure plus tard, au détour d’un bois, nos héros arrivent en vue du village, ou plutôt de ce qu’il en reste. Seules quelques maisons tiennent encore debout, et même celles-là sont gravement endommagées. Des pans de mur sont à moitié fondus, les ruines sont piétinées et le village entier est ravagé. Lothar a l’air particulièrement choqué : 

- J’ai participé à des campagnes militaires quand j’étais jeune, mais je n’ai jamais vu ça…

Erasmus fait un rapide tour du village pendant que les autres examinent les maisons détruites, et il entend de doctes voix derrière une des granges :

- Non, Rutylus, je ne pense pas que ce soient des Runes Sybilliques. Regarde l’inflexion de ce caractère, très distincte du « nâi » sybillique, sans parler des sept ou huit runes totalement inconnues…

- Mais enfin, Sermaz, c’est absurde ! Il y aurait un langage runique que ni toi ni moi ne connaîtrions ? D’où vient-il alors ?

C’est à ce moment là qu’Erasmus se présente devant les deux hommes vêtus des robes caractéristiques des Triangulateurs. Ils sont penchés sur un large cercle gravé dans la pierre de seuil d’une imposante ruine et semblent recopier au plus précis les symboles gravés sur le pourtour du cercle. Ils sursautent en voyant le gnome approcher, mais celui-ci les rassure bien vite en sortant de sa chemise son médaillon de la Guilde de Haute Magie.

- Salutations, confrères !

- Salutations.

- Père Felryan nous avait indiqué que nous vous trouverions ici. Nous enquêtons sur les causes de destruction des villages Llambethiens. Pouvez-vous nous donner quelques indications ?

Les mages ont l’air agacé d’être interrompus dans leur travail, mais prennent néanmoins le temps de répondre à Erasmus : 

- Nous avons affaire à un travail invocatoire, sans nul doute, mais les runes de puissance utilisées nous sont inconnues. Il nous est du coup extrêmement difficile d’identifier l’origine de la ou des créatures qui ont pu effectuer ce forfait et des créatures qui ont franchi le portail…

Pendant ce temps, Skûm et Lothar inspectent le village. 

- Lothar, t’as vu par terre, toutes ces traces de vache ? C’est pas un peu bizarre ?

- Tu as raison, laisse moi regarder ça de plus près… C’est étrange ! On jurerait qu’elles ont été faites par un bipède et non pas un quadrupède…

- Un bi-quoi ? Tu peux parler comme tout le monde deux secondes, qu’on te comprenne ?

- Pardon Skûm. Un bipède est une créature à deux jambes, comme nous.

- Ah, ça doit être des hommes-taureaux alors, comme sur le bateau à Winzeria !

- Bon sang mais tu as raison ! Yjir va pouvoir nous confirmer si ces traces proviennent bien de bi… de créatures à deux jambes !

Le demi-orc et le prêtre de Zendâ se retournent vers Yjir pour lui poser la question, mais ils s’arrêtent net : Devant le druide se tient l’animal le plus beau qu’ils aient jamais pu admirer. C’est un cheval gracieux au pelage d’une blancheur luminescente. Une longue corne torsadée orne son front. Yjir a la main tendue sur le museau de la magnifique créature et sa tête est penchée, comme s’il écoutait quelque chose. La scène dure de longs instants, pendant lesquels Lothar et Skûm restent fascinés, bouche bée, incapables de détourner le regard.

Finalement, Yjir  se détourne quelques instants de la Licorne. Son visage est grave, et il s’adresse à Lothar et Skûm d’une voix tendue :

- Pressentiment que moi avoir se vérifier… Gros danger menacer Monde des Esprits, et peut-être Monde Matériel aussi… Moi devoir vous quitter pour tenter de comprendre quoi se passer et résoudre problème si possible…

- Nous quitter maintenant ? demande Lothar, incrédule.

- Oui. Moi savoir que nous déjà enquêter sur grand danger pour Baronnie de Llambeth, mais ça sembler plus grave encore à moi. Moi désolé de devoir vous quitter… A bientôt !

Sur ce, Yjir se retourne et, d’un mouvement gracieux, il saute sur le dos de la Licorne. Celle-ci part au galop, mais au bout de quelques mètres, elle et Yjir deviennent évanescents, pour finalement disparaître complètement. Lothar et Skûm restent abasourdis quelques instants encore, jusqu’à ce qu’un vois nasillarde derrière eux dise :

- Ben alors, où il est passé Yjir ?


----------



## Horacio

Un _update_ superb! Et tres long aussi...

eccccchhhhhhooooooooo


----------



## Horacio

Hey, j'avais oublie de dire que je suis tres fier d'etre un NPC dans ta campagne, Ben... et un famous gnome explorateur en plus! Merci!


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Hey, j'avais oublie de dire que je suis tres fier d'etre un NPC dans ta campagne, Ben... et un famous gnome explorateur en plus! Merci! *




Je me plie à une mode qui commence à se faire fréquente. J'ai déjà des idées pour Gez et Ancalagon, mais je me vois mal mettre un PNJ avec un nom comm Rousing Fox... Change de pseudo !!!


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je me plie à une mode qui commence à se faire fréquente. J'ai déjà des idées pour Gez et Ancalagon, mais je me vois mal mettre un PNJ avec un nom comm Rousing Fox... Change de pseudo !!! *




Rousing Fox sonne comme un peu exotique, peut-etre bon pour un PNJ d'un terre lointaine? Une sorte de moine oriental?


----------



## Gez

Chouette de chouette, je retourne de vacance, fini mon dernier partiels qui s'était fait délayer deux fois à cause de la neige (pfff!), et je trouve deux mises à jour longtemps attendue, the Elder Lands et le Viol de Morne (j'ai dû m'embrouiller quelque part, là).

Ça va me faire de la lecture !




			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je me plie à une mode qui commence à se faire fréquente. J'ai déjà des idées pour Gez et Ancalagon, mais je me vois mal mettre un PNJ avec un nom comm Rousing Fox... Change de pseudo !!! *





Je ne connaissais pas cette mode, mais c'est plutôt amusant. Bah, maintenant, je n'en suis que plus impatient de voir la suite, histoire de savoir qu'est-ce que mon homonyme dans les Terres Anciennes va être... 

(Pour Ancalagon, je n'arrive à voir qu'un dragon.)


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rousing Fox sonne comme un peu exotique, peut-etre bon pour un PNJ d'un terre lointaine? Une sorte de moine oriental?  *




Tiens, Horacio s'est fait gnomer... Serais-je responsable ? C'est bien involontaire, mon bon gnome...


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens, Horacio s'est fait gnomer... Serais-je responsable ? C'est bien involontaire, mon bon gnome... *




C'est pas ta faute, c'est la faute a Darkness 
Mais tu vas etre le prochain gnome, je crois...


----------



## Gez

Je peux me considérer à l'abri, mon avatar est déjà un gnome (mais bien moins ridicule que celui-là, c'est vrai).


----------



## Sammael99

*Nouvelle Story Hour Fading Suns !*

Ca y est ! 

Ma nouvelle Story Hour Fading Suns est en ligne, et vous la trouverez ici : 

L'OBSCUR - Une Story Hour Fading Suns


----------



## Horacio

*Re: Nouvelle Story Hour Fading Suns !*



			
				Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Ca y est !
> 
> Ma nouvelle Story Hour Fading Suns est en ligne, et vous la trouverez ici :
> 
> L'OBSCUR - Une Story Hour Fading Suns *




Wow!

Tu est tombe dans la piege, une histoire bilingue...

GOOD!


----------



## Ancalagon

Un bateau attaqué à l'acide?   Peut-être que j'y suis déja!

Bonne année tous le monde!

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Un bateau attaqué à l'acide?   Peut-être que j'y suis déja!
> 
> Bonne année tous le monde!
> 
> Ancalagon *




Je ne saurais pas te dire puisque je suis joueur dans cette partie de la campagne. Néanmoins, je doute que ce soit l'explication, en tous cas les quelques indices que nous avons répertorié ne collent pas vraiment avec l'idée d'un Dragon...

Mais vous verrez ça dans le prochain compte-rendu !


----------



## Rousing Fox

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je me plie à une mode qui commence à se faire fréquente. J'ai déjà des idées pour Gez et Ancalagon, mais je me vois mal mettre un PNJ avec un nom comm Rousing Fox... Change de pseudo !!! *



Ben quoi, il est pas bô mon pseudo ?
C'est bien un moine, au fait, mais son nom original était "renard excité", et le MJ l'a traduit dans sa SH par Rousing Fox. Et comme c'est plus bô, je l'ai gardé. Sinon, tu peux utiliser Vaarteen, mon autre pseudo qui me vient d'une partie de "Donjon et Délire", où je jouais Vaarteen The Small, le mage le plus nul de la Terre 

Super update, en plus ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vraiment pu me connecter (on est surveillé au boulot, et j'ai un bébé à la maison qui me prend BEAUCOUP de temps  )
Et je vais de ce pas lire l'obscur


----------



## Sammael99

Rousing Fox said:
			
		

> *
> Ben quoi, il est pas bô mon pseudo ?
> C'est bien un moine, au fait, mais son nom original était "renard excité", et le MJ l'a traduit dans sa SH par Rousing Fox. Et comme c'est plus bô, je l'ai gardé. Sinon, tu peux utiliser Vaarteen, mon autre pseudo qui me vient d'une partie de "Donjon et Délire", où je jouais Vaarteen The Small, le mage le plus nul de la Terre
> *




C'est marrant, j'étais parti à peu près sur l'idée de Renard Excité, mais je trouve que ça percute pas assez... Je trouverais un truc approchant, je suis sûr que tu te reconnaîtras. 

Concernant L'Obscur, premier update en Français dans la journée si tout va bien !


----------



## Gez

La suite, la suite ! Je m'impatiente


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *La suite, la suite ! Je m'impatiente  *




Pas exactement entre mes mains (c'est un autre joueur qui fait le CR de l'avant dernière séance et encore une autre celui de la dernière séance. 

Je n'ai que la fin de la saison 2 sur mon assiette (et la réécriture des deux derniers épisodes de la saisons 1... et la relecture de tout depuis le début por vérifier la cohérence de l'ensemble... et ma story hour Fading Suns... Hum...) mais ça sera pas avant next week.

Je vous tiens au courant dès que je sais pour la suite !


----------



## Horacio

Je veux plus!!!
Donne moi plus de story hour!


----------



## Gez

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Je veux plus!!!
> Donne moi plus de story hour!
> *




Tu m'as fait croire qu'il y avait du nouveau ! Méchant. Je suis tout déçu maintenant.


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'as fait croire qu'il y avait du nouveau ! Méchant. Je suis tout déçu maintenant. *




C'etait pour l'estimuler à écrire... mais il me semble que ça n'a pas marché...


----------



## Sammael99

Mais je vous ai dit !

C'est pas moi qui écris...

Je peux pas faire avancer les choses plus vite, moi...


----------



## Gez

Horacio said:
			
		

> *C'etait pour l'estimuler à écrire... mais il me semble que ça n'a pas marché... *




Estimuler... C'est mignon. C'est un hispanicisme ou juste de la fatigue ? J'aime bien, tiens.



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *Mais je vous ai dit !
> 
> C'est pas moi qui écris...
> 
> Je peux pas faire avancer les choses plus vite, moi...
> 
> *




Comment, tu as perdu ton fouet ? (_chlak, chlak, plus vite feignasses, chlak, chlak_)


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Estimuler... C'est mignon. C'est un hispanicisme ou juste de la fatigue ? J'aime bien, tiens.*




Dans les deux cas j'adore ! C'est très Rêve de Draconic : 

L'Onguent Estimulant d'Antarxes le Priapique... Ca le fait, tiens 



> *
> Comment, tu as perdu ton fouet ? (chlak, chlak, plus vite feignasses, chlak, chlak)  *




Je l'ai retrouvé ce soir, et j'ai même appelé pour secouer les scribes. Peut-être quelque chose fin de semaine ?


----------



## Sammael99

Prochain update sans doute demain !


----------



## Rousing Fox

Chic ! Chic ! Chic !


----------



## Horacio

_Horacio est en train de compter les heures jusqu'au demain..._


----------



## Sammael99

_Après avoir passé un mois au monastère Antonien de Taërion, Sküm a appris les rudiments de la lecture et de l'écriture des Runes Impériales. Afin de s'entraîner, il a décidé d'écrire un journal. Lothar a accepté de relire et corriger l'orthographe. Considérez donc ceci comme un exercice d'écriture !_

***

Ca fait une semaine que des Terres du Baron de Lambeth et même le fief même de mon pote Garwin ont été ravagées. On a un peu l’impression de servir à rien, juste à constater, comme les mages triangulateurs de Mezrâ. On se demande bien ce qu’ils font, à part se promener avec des balayettes… Bref, on pense qu’il y a des créatures inconnues. Lothar m’a dit qu’elles avaient deux jambes. Elle sont très lourdes et elle ont des sabots. Il y avait des cercles magiques de vocation dans le village qu’on a exploré quand Yjir a disparu. Elles sont parties vers la forêt.

On a décidé de suivre les traces qui sont bien visibles dans la terre gelée et on a marché dans la forêt pendant un moment. Mais il commençait à faire nuit, et on avait laissé les chevaux du baron et celui d’Yjir au village, alors on y est retourné. On a décidé de chevaucher jusqu’à Brandebourg, le village fortifié où se trouve le Seigneur Garwin. Je suis content de le revoir et d’apprendre plus sur la vie de chevalier, qui sera bientôt la mienne. 

On se présente aux portes de la ville. Enfin, du petit village… La nuit vient de tomber et les gardes sont méfiants, mais je me présente fièrement : « Sküm, chevalier de Lambeth ». Les gardes ont l’air surpris, je sais pas trop pourquoi. Erasmus fait une mauvaise blague en s’annonçant comme le « Sauveur de Garwin ». Lothar le gronde, c’est vrai que c’est pas très sympa de ridiculiser notre ami devant ses hommes…

Garwin nous accueille à bras ouverts, curieux d’entendre nos nouvelles aventures. Enfin, l’ambiance est pas très joyeuse, vu les problèmes qu’il y a sur ses terres. Il a perdu deux villages entiers, et il a envoyé des hommes en reconnaissance dont il n’a pas de nouvelles… Il nous dit qu’il n’est pas inquiet car il y a parmi eux lieutenant de sa garde, un certain Lyrell, qui est très fort et courageux. Mais on sent qu’il est pas rassuré quand même.

On lui explique qu’on est là pour ça, histoire d’aider notre ami le Baron de Llambeth. Il a l’air rassuré et content et on décide d’aller enquêter au deuxième village le lendemain matin. On lui laisse le soin des chevaux de rabe, et on va dormir dans la salle des gardes désertée.

Le lendemain, quand on arrive au village, on voit qu’il en reste pas grand chose. Comme à Magmel, le sol est truffé de corps broyés ou dissous comme par de l’acide. Il y a des traces de pieds de vache « bupède » (comme dit Lothar), mais aussi d’autres traces plus bizarres que le curé repère : on dirait comme des quadrupèdes volants munis de serres à trois pattes pointues.

« Il y aurait au moins un mètre cinquante entre les pattes avant », nous dit Lothar (qui sait vraiment tout !) Les seules traces qui repartent vers la forêt sont celles des gardes. Lothar nous explique que deux types de créature semblent se faire la guerre, les hommes-vache d’un côté et les créatures volantes à pinces en triangle de l’autre. Mais même lui ne comprend pas pourquoi ils se battent chez nous… On dirait une mauvaise histoire de taverne…

On décide de retourner à Magmel pour suivre les traces des monstres qui étaient plus visibles de là-bas. On s’enfonce dans la forêt en avançant difficilement sur nos chevaux. Les traces suivent une première direction, puis bifurquent vers la droite comme si quelque chose leur avait soudain indiqué une présence ou un danger. A la fin de la journée, on décide d’installer notre campement le plus discrètement possible, sans feu, et de faire des tours de garde.

Au milieu de la nuit, alors que je veille en aiguisant ma hache, le ciel est soudain déchiré par une explosion rouge et des éclairs s’abattent pas très loin, à quelques lieues au Nord. Sans trop savoir à quoi s’attendre, on décide de foncer. Erasmus demande à Korg le corbeau de partir en reconnaissance ce qu’il finit par faire, terrorisé à l’avance. Il revient un peu plus tard pour nous dire que des hommes sont aux prises avec des immenses hommes-taureaux. On fonce à cheval sans autre précaution pour rejoindre ce nouveau de champ de bataille. Lothar nous dit qu’il faut que nous essayons de dialoguer avant de nous lancer à corps perdu dans la mêlée, que ce n’est peut-être qu’une incompréhension qui pousse les uns et les autres à se battre. 

Mais quand on arrive, les pertes sont déjà lourdes : il ne reste que 5 hommes extenués qui se battent pied à pied avec autant d’homme taureaux. En plus de ces gardes qui portent la livrée du Chevalier Garwin, il y a un militaire chevronné et un curieux mage au visage pâle. J’imagine que c’est lui qui a fait exploser quelques hommes-taureaux qui gisent brûlés au sol. 

Mais on a pas le temps de réfléchir aux catastrophes contre-nature de tous ces charlatans de mages et aux dégâts qu’ils provoquent (je suis sûr que les hommes taureaux et les monstres ailés sont encore une de leurs incantations mal maîtrisées !) On est en train de se faire charger par deux énormes bœufs sur pattes ! J’ai un peu peur de ne pas pouvoir contrôler mes « pussions de loup » comme les appelait le moine Loàg, mais finalement je n’ai pas le temps de penser à ça non plus. 

Lothar et moi on se met dos à dos afin de tenter de résister à l’assaut. Le premier est visiblement déjà blessé, mais il arrive à planter ses cornes droit dans le corps de Lothar qui se plie en deux. On lui fait rapidement son affaire, entre mes coups de hache et ceux de la belle épée de Lothar. Il se bat vraiment très bien Lothar... Y a-t’il des choses qu’il fait mal ?

Erasmus, notre charlatan de service marmonne quelque chose en direction d’un des hommes taureaux prêt à étriper un garde, et miraculeusement la bête se met à tourner autour de sa queue d’un air hagard. Je dois reconnaître que parfois c’est bien utile quand même, la magie… N’empêche que ça ne suffit pas à sauver un autre garde qui est déchiqueté par la charge d’un autre homme-taureau. Le monstre, pas encore repu, tourne sa tête ensanglantée vers nous prêt à une nouvelle boucherie.

Je jette un coup d’œil rapide au champ de bataille qui laisse de plus en plus de terrain aux monstres. A l’exception de Lothar grièvement touché et d’Erasmus, seuls le capitaine de la garde et le mage sont debout. Mais ce dernier est blanc comme un linge et se réfugie dans un arbre. Le capitaine quant à lui donne ses dernières forces dans un combat inégal contre deux taureaux. Si on ne fait rien, ils sont cuits… 

Mais il faut d’abord neutraliser la brute qui nous charge et qui s’encastre avec violence dans mon épaule. Je frappe aussi fort que je peux en même temps que Lothar. Notre acharnement achève notre ennemi au bout quelques coups. Dès qu’il s’écroule, Lothar se précipite en titubant un peu vers les derniers assaillants qui entourent le lieutenant des gardes. On reprend vite le dessus grâce à quelques incantations erasmusiennes et à des coups bien placés.

Finalement, le dernier homme-taureau tombe à terre. La clairière pue le sang et la mort et Lothar fidèle à sa déesse, s’empresse comme il peut pour ramener à la vie les hommes mourants. Deux d’entre eux reviennent faiblement à eux. Les autres sont perdus et nous décidons de les enterrer au plus vite ici ainsi que les corps d'une dizaine de ces monstres bovins. Lothar soigne aussi le mage étrangement pâle, comme si sa magie avait dévoré ses entrailles. Peu à peu il retrouve ses couleurs.

Nous décidons de ne pas tuer le taureau qui court après sa queue, d’une parce qu’il nous apprendra peut-être quelque chose et aussi que Lothar dit qu’il ne faut pas achever un être désarmé et perdu, et qu’il doit être considéré dignement comme un prisonnier de guerre. Je suis d’accord avec lui, même si Erasmus semble considérer cette créature avec mépris. Moi, je me semble un peu proche de ce soldat courageux, mi homme mi-bête, défait par une ruse magique, et je décide de veiller à ce qu’attaché à un arbre dans notre campement pour la nuit, il ne manque ni de nourriture ni d’eau.

Le problème, évidemment, c’est de pouvoir parler avec lui, et surtout de le comprendre. Erasmus, nous dit qu’il a une formule magique pour parler les langues qu’il ne connaît pas, mais qu’il la maîtrise mal et qu’il faudra l’étudier d’ici le lendemain pour pouvoir s’en servir. Lothar, lui, discute avec le lieutenant de Garwin, qui le remercie bien pour notre aide à point nommé. Il examine aussi le mage bizarre, qui lui dit qu’après un peu de repos, il pourra peut-être communiquer avec le prisonnier. 

En fouillant les corps des monstres décédés, on trouve pas grand chose, des pièces aux motifs inconnus. Le seul objet bizarre c’est une sorte de boule en verre avec des couleurs à l’intérieur. Après l’avoir examinée, Erasmus dit que ça pourrait être une sorte de boussole. Le mage bizarre s’approche et propose de l’examiner à son tour. Erasmus et Lothar hésitent un peu avant de lui confier la boule. 

J’ai l’impression qu’ils se méfient un peu de ce mage bizarre… Bien que le capitaine nous aie raconté son histoire (le mage est un ancien habitant d’un des villages dévastés et il s’est porté volontaire pour aider les hommes de Garwin) et qu’il semble sincère, il porte une broche dont le motif correspond à l’insigne des magiciens qui ont failli nous tuer il y a deux jours : la lyre ailée, le signe de Sahadyn…


----------



## Gez

Chouette, une mise à jour... C'est toujours aussi sympa, même si je regrette un peu l'absence de dialogue (ah ça, quand on me traite de grincheux, je grinche !  ).

Cela dit, dans mes propres comptes-rendu de campagne, il n'y a jamais de dialogues, ça demanderait de prendre trop de note. L'approche "journal de voyage" est la plus simple, mais aussi la moins détaillée. L'approche "roman" est bien plus exigeante en temps et en travail, mais bien plus agréable à lire.


----------



## Sammael99

Si vous souhaitez contribuer au brainstorming sur le prochain scénar, vous pouvez vous rendre ici

Mais évidemment, ça fera un peu office de spoiler pour la suite... Vous êtes prévenus...


----------



## Horacio

Sammael99 said:
			
		

> *Si vous souhaitez contribuer au brainstorming sur le prochain scénar, vous pouvez vous rendre ici
> 
> Mais évidemment, ça fera un peu office de spoiler pour la suite... Vous êtes prévenus... *




Brainstorming & spoilers!

Cool 

(Ben, ton Français est en train de devenir si mauvais que le mien... )


----------



## Sammael99

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Brainstorming & spoilers!
> 
> Cool
> 
> (Ben, ton Français est en train de devenir si mauvais que le mien... ) *




Le tien est très bien Horacio. Le mien s'enworldise et s'erpgnetise à la fois 

Je t'attends sur l'autre thread !


----------



## Sammael99

*Une Etrange Invasion (Part 3)*

Un campement de fortune est installé non loin du champ de bataille, de manière à garder le minotaure attaché où il est. Avec l'aide de Sküm, ce dernier a repris un peu de couleurs et il semble qu'un étrange courant sinon d'amitié, au moins de compassion circule entre les deux guerriers.

L'état de Mélian s'est également stabilisé, grâce aux soins prodigués par Lothar. Jamais à cours d'initiatives, le prêtre se propose de préparer un feu, qu'il allume à proximité de leur prisonnier pour que celui-ci puisse profiter de la chaleur. Son affaire faite, le bienfaiteur s'agenouille et remercie à voix basse sa déesse Zenda, pour l'avoir « protégé, lui et ses amis d'une mort certaine ». Quant au capitaine Lyrel et à ses hommes, exténués, ils se sont couchés à proximité sans même daigner prendre congé de leurs sauveurs.

Le gnome s'occupe un moment à manipuler la sphère de cristal trouvée sur un cadavre de minotaure. L'objet n’évoque rien pour lui, une boussole peut-être, en tous cas pas plus que la carte côtière issue des effets d'une autre de ces bêtes féroces.

Mais c'est surtout le sorcier de Magmel qui inquiète Erasmus autant qu'il le fascine. Le mage n'en finit pas de dévisager cet étrange personnage, qui compulse un livre, assis sur une souche. La vision de cette lyre ailée que porte Mélian en broche provoque en lui des frissons d'angoisse à la pensée de cet homme, membre de la même guilde, qui s'est juré de lui faire payer la mort de son frère…

- Dis-moi, l'ami, que signifie cette broche qu'arbore ton habit ? interroge le gnome d'un air faussement détaché.

- Appartiendrais-tu à une confrérie concurrente de la guilde de Haute Magie ? renchérit Lothar que la conversation a sorti de sa méditation.

Abandonnant sa lecture, Mélian se redresse et réfléchit un instant à sa réponse :

- A vrai dire, exprime-t-il posément, j'ai été moi-même membre de cette guilde.

- Alors pourquoi l'as-tu quittée ? s’interroge Erasmus.

- J'ai découvert une magie plus… brute, plus spontanée aussi, tente d'expliquer l'homme. « l'Art de Sahadyn ».

- Plus puissante aussi ? s'alarme le gnome dont le regard trahit la crainte mais aussi une certaine envie…

- Pas forcément, mais en tout cas plus libre…

- Cela signifie-t-il que votre magie échappe à la supervision du Culte de Mezrâ ? s’enquiert Lothar.

- Non, je ne pense pas. A ma connaissance, les mages triangulateurs n'ont jamais manifesté d'inquiétude ou d'hostilité particulière à notre égard. Notre art est libre, et notre magie permet le recours à de nombreux effets magiques… Il n'en demeure pas moins que nous nous faisons un devoir de l'utiliser à bon escient…

- Mais votre magie est à usage individuel. Si l'un de vous s'écarte du droit chemin, vous n'aurez plus aucun contrôle sur lui, argumente le prêtre, dont la méfiance est désormais plus qu'apparente.

- Vous vous trompez sur nous, lui oppose le sorcier. Certes chacun de nous exerce son art en toute liberté et indépendance, mais nous savons nous serrer les coudes et agir en groupe. Les adeptes de Sahadyn forment un véritable réseau d'entraide. 

L'homme s'interrompt un instant.

- Sachez même pour votre gouverne que notre devise est « Solitaires, mais solidaires ».

Les yeux du gnome dissimulent à peine l'envoûtement provoqué par les propos de Mélian. Son malaise est perceptible et le sorcier ressent avec jouissance la portée qu'ont eu ses propos sur le mage. Approchant son poing d'Erasmus médusé, il ouvre la main devant son visage et fait apparaître de minuscules êtres de flammes qui dansent sur sa paume.

- Tu serais peut-être intéressé de nous rejoindre, mon ami ?

Troublé, le gnome ne sait que répondre à cette proposition. « Tu devrais plutôt aller te coucher », interrompt Lothar. « Il faut que tu sois vite capable de parler à celui-ci », continue-t-il en désignant le minotaure, « et j'ai cru comprendre que tu avais besoin de plusieurs heures d'étude pour y arriver ».

Hagard, Erasmus s'isole et ouvre machinalement un livre pioché dans sa besace. Lothar reprend ses prières, tandis que Sküm, las de donner à boire au prisonnier et de panser ses blessures, s'est assoupi non loin de la bête.

Au petit matin, un épais brouillard recouvre le camp. Dernier levé, fatigué par ses études de la veille, Erasmus sort péniblement de sa torpeur amplifiée par des songes peuplés de sorciers de Sahadyn, de mages triangulateurs et de minotaures… Lothar est quant à lui plus qu'opérationnel, puisqu'il a pu soigner quelques-uns des gardes et semble prêt à partir.

- Mon bon Erasmus, Lyrel et moi-même avons décidé de ramener ce matin les blessés à Brandebourg. Cela te laissera le temps nécessaire pour préparer ton sortilège, et donnera l’occasion à Sküm et Mélian de reprendre des forces et de soigner notre détenu. J'espère que nous pourrons l’interroger à mon retour, nous devons comprendre ce qui se passe ici…

« Je vais éclairer votre départ », propose Mélian. Le sorcier se met alors à faire tourner son doigt, puis le pointe vers le brouillard, qui s'écarte lentement sous son pouvoir. L'assistance est ébahie… Humilié, Erasmus singe le geste de son concurrent pour faire signe à Korg de s'écarter, lui aussi !

Quelques heures plus tard, un cheval s'approche à grand galop du  campement : le prêtre est de retour, seul, comme prévu.

- Tout s'est bien passé ? s'enquiert Sküm

- Certes oui, le rassure Lothar. J'ai remis les blessés sous la protection de votre compagnon Garwin, ils se rétabliront. Mais je ne partage guère la façon de penser du capitaine Lyrel…

- Pourquoi donc ?

- Lyrel a défendu auprès du Chevalier Garwin que les hommes-taureaux comme notre ami ici présent venaient de Glass. Il pense que les minotaures ont rasé les deux villages et ambitionne de faire confirmer ses dires par notre prisonnier. Je ne partage pas ce point de vue, rien ne dit que ces êtres nous veuillent du mal, encore moins qu'ils viennent des territoires de Glass.

Le gnome coupe court à la discussion : « nous aurons bien l'occasion d'en discuter un fois que nous… » Erasmus s'interrompt soudainement, troublé semble-t-il par une légère douleur au côté.

- Quelque chose ne va pas, Erasmus ? se préoccupe Lothar.

- Si ça va, c’est cette chose, répond le gnome en sortant à grand peine la sphère de cristal de son paquetage. 

La sphère s’est en effet mise à vibrer…

Sküm et Mélian rejoignent les deux hommes pour observer la scène. Au centre de la sphère, des particules jaunes éparses se trouvent en suspension. Leur mutation est lente, mais perceptible : elles s'homogénéisent d'un côté de la sphère et prennent une couleur orangée. Intrigué, le mage soulève l'objet pour mieux l'examiner à la lumière du soleil. Son geste effraie une volée d'oiseaux qui s'éloigne dans un bruissement d'ailes.

« Montre la à l’homme-taureau », suggère le prêtre de Zendâ à Erasmus. Le gnome s'approche du prisonnier à cornes, l'orbe à la main. A la seule vue de l'objet, la bête blêmit de terreur. Poussant des mugissements terribles, le détenu se débat avec vigueur et désigne sa hache de la tête, son regard de profonde détresse incitant presque Sküm à lui donner satisfaction.

Lothar regarde le gnome qui fait un geste d'impuissance. « Je n’ai pas eu le temps de terminer l’interprétation du sortilège. Désolé… » Mais il y a urgence.

- Mélian, demande Lothar, peux-tu improviser un sortilège pour parler à l’homme taureau ?».

- Je suis encore faible, répond le sorcier, mais je vais essayer…

L'adepte de Sahadyn serre ses mains, lance une courte incantation et porte ses paumes à sa bouche. Pâle, mais concentré, il adresse à l'encontre de l’homme taureau des phonèmes que la bête semble comprendre : une discussion s'engage…

« Il dit que son peuple se nomme Minautore. Il est inquiet… » restitue Mélian pour commencer.

- Ca, on s'en doutait, rétorque Sküm, mais de quoi ???

Le prisonnier s'agite de plus belle…
- Je ne comprends pas bien. Ils chassent des créatures… L'orbe…. sa couleur signifie que les créatures s'approchent…Il veut son arme pour se défendre…

Sans que personne ne trouve à y redire, le demi-orque se saisit de la hache, se dirige vers la bête et la libère de ses liens.

- Attendez s'exclame Mélian, il continue, …Il dit qu'ils chassaient la Reine…la boule, cela veut dire qu'elle n'est plus seule, mais que ses enfants sont là… La reine a pondu… La reine a pondu… La reine a pondu, il n'arrête pas de répéter cela…

Debout, équipé de son arme, le minotaure observe avec angoisse les environs, prêt à frapper. Son regard se pose sur la sphère de cristal, dont les particules sont devenues rouge sang. Sentant que l'heure n'est plus aux questions, le gnome range l'orbe dans son sac et s'arme de sa dague, tandis que Sküm se saisit d’un bouclier minotaure et, à la grande surprise d'Erasmus, de l'épée de Varnôn…

Le groupe s'apprête à se battre contre un ennemi dont il ne connaît ni le nombre, ni la puissance. La densité du brouillard ajoute à la tension ambiante, alors que de faibles sifflements sont audibles, entrecoupés de cliquetis irréguliers…

Lothar tente de discerner des formes ou le nombre des assaillants, mais l'épaisseur du brouillard rend sa tentative vaine. « Mélian, peux-tu le dissiper ? » adresse-t-il au sorcier en indiquant une direction d'où proviennent des sifflements plus stridents. Livide, ce dernier parvient encore à créer un tourbillon d’air qui, s'échappant de ses mains cadavériques, ouvre une trouée dans le nuage environnant. A une trentaine de pas devant eux, leur regard se pose sur deux êtres chitineux dont la partie arrière est un immense corps de fourmi prolongées à l’avant par un torse vaguement humanoïde. Leur visage est orné de mandibules qui dégoulinent d'un liquide verdâtre.

Le prisonnier marmonne bruyamment des paroles, que Mélian s'empresse de traduire ; «  Il dit que…qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ? ah oui… Ce, ce sont des ouvrières…. Attention, elles sont souvent escortées par des soldats… »

- Mélian, peux-tu leur parler ? propose le clerc. Comme si la question de Lothar s'adressait à lui, et surtout comme s'il l'avait comprise, le minotaure répond à son traducteur. « Il dit que….qu'ils ne parlent pas vraiment !!! »

- Mais il faut essayer !!! s'entête le pacifiste du groupe, tandis que Sküm et Erasmus se préparent au combat.

Malgré sa faiblesse apparente, le sorcier exécute docilement les instructions de Lothar. Le langage de ces insectes est une succession de bruits légers faits par leurs mandibules qui s'entrechoquent : « Je ne comprends pas grand chose….c'est très rudimentaire…elles parlent de nourriture et de…sacs à larves ».

« Attention, d'autres arrivent ! », alerte Sküm en montrant à la droite des premières un groupe de 4 autres de ces hommes-insectes, dont 3, beaucoup plus grosses que les premières, sont identifiées comme les « soldats » annoncés par le minotaure. Leur pas rapide, leurs mandibules dressées et acérées ne laissent aucun doute sur leurs intentions belliqueuses.

C'est le gnome qui déclenche finalement les hostilités en décochant un carreau d'arbalète, qui atteint une ouvrière à l'abdomen. Le mage trouve encore le temps de diriger sur ces adversaires lointains un sortilège de sommeil, pendant que Lothar organise les troupes pour la réception des ennemis au corps-à-corps. Une ouvrière s'écroule sous la puissance de sa magie, mais Erasmus, en pleine concentration, n'a pas vu fondre sur lui un de ces redoutables soldats. L'insecte, qui fait près du triple de sa taille, tente alors de lui trancher la bras, mais, par chance, la mandibule manque sa cible…

Un autre de ces soldats fait maintenant face à Sküm. Feintant une attaque frontale à l'aide de ses mandibules, l'insecte se redresse brusquement et tente de transpercer le demi-orque avec un dard situé sous l’abdomen et dégoulinant d’acide. Le coup évite de quelques centimètres son bouclier, pour se planter dans le mollet du rude guerrier.

Sentant son compagnon en danger, Lothar se rue sur l'assaillant de Sküm avec une sauvagerie dont on ne l’aurait pas cru capable. La vitesse de son bras et la justesse de ses coups sont déconcertantes : on dirait qu'il se bat contre de vulgaires brigands. Il n'en faut pas plus pour réveiller la soif de sang du demi-orque qui, d'un coup d'épée rageur, tranche l'insecte par la taille. Dans un dernier baroud d'honneur, la fourmi-garde tente en vain d'éperonner son adversaire, mais son dard se heurte à un bouclier.

Désormais le groupe des hommes-insectes est au complet et encercle le campement. Deux nouvelles ouvrières arrivent au corps-à-corps contre Lothar, tandis qu'un groupe de 2 gardes et d'une ouvrière fait maintenant face au minotaure, à Mélian et à Erasmus. Sentant que le gnome n'est pas d'envergure à faire face à son opposant, le sorcier – plus que jamais blanc comme un linge - pointe un doigt sur le garde qui se retrouve soudain plaqué brutalement sur le sol. Sonné, l'homme-fourmi se retrouve à terre devant le minotaure, qu'il parvient à agripper, en dépit de sa position. Le minotaure, immobilisé par l'étreinte, voit un dard se planter dans son pied. L'injection du venin acide de l'insecte provoque chez le colosse un mugissement de douleur.

Hors d'atteinte, Erasmus se saisit de 3 coques de noix au fond de sa poche à ingrédients, qu'il broie dans ses mains avant de diriger son sortilège vers un groupe de 2 ouvrières. L'une d'entre elles, prise alors d'un accès de démence, se rue sur un soldat de son propre camp !!!

Lothar s'escrime à se défendre contre ses deux opposantes, mais ne peut éviter un coup de dard qui lui transperce la cuisse. Il est heureusement vite secondé par Sküm, qui vient de se débarrasser avec aisance d'un autre vis-à-vis. Galvanisé par ce renfort, le prêtre réussit un assaut magistral qui tranche l'abdomen de l'une des ouvrières.

Bien que proche de s'effondrer, Mélian, comprenant que leur prisonnier a grandement besoin d'aide, a de nouveau efficacement recours à sa magie. Son geste provoque l'insertion d'un rideau de feu entre le minotaure et son bourreau, dont les flammes grillent la carapace de l'insecte. Ebranlé, l'homme-fourmi doit lâcher prise d'autant qu'il doit encaisser un projectile acide lancé par Erasmus. Livide et presque broyé, le minotaure s'affale à terre, mais il est hors de portée.

L'affrontement tourne progressivement à l'avantage de nos héros, à mesure que d'un côté Sküm et Lothar prennent le dessus au corps-à-corps, et de l'autre, les magies conjuguées de Mélian et d'Erasmus affaiblissent les ennemis. Quant au minotaure, même mal en point, il est en mesure d'achever à sa manière le travail de sape fait par les deux lanceurs de sorts.

Le prêtre trouve le temps de prodiguer des soins de fortune en faveur du prisonnier. Mais l'animal se tord encore de douleur sous l'effet persistent de l’acide qui a pénétré son sang. Les yeux mi-clos, Lothar pose ses deux paumes sur la blessure du minotaure : « Zenda, daigne protéger mon compagnon des ravages de cet acide », chante-t’il.

Les bruits de combat s'estompent, mais ne laissent guère place au silence de la forêt. Au loin, mais avec une intensité croissante, se font à nouveau entendre des cliquetis, cette fois très ordonnés. "Des soldats…..beaucoup ! " comprend Sküm. Sans attendre que Lothar l'y invite, le sorcier puise dans ce qu'il lui reste de force vitale pour dissiper le brouillard dans la direction supposée des assaillants. Son action fait la lumière sur pas moins 8 soldats fourmis, qui avancent vers eux au pas cadencé !!!

Même l'optimisme légendaire de Lothar ne peut l'empêcher de penser qu'un tel combat est perdu d'avance, a fortiori avec des combattants diminués. Confiant dans ses pouvoirs arcaniques, Erasmus se concentre longuement, tonne une incantation à voix grave, avant de déployer ses bras vers le soleil pour déclencher son effet. Une immense tempête de glace s'abat sur l'ennemi, l'espoir renaît un instant car les hommes-fourmis encaissent péniblement.

Le gnome pense en voir éliminé la moitié, et affaibli sérieusement l'autre. Mais stupeur, la troupe entière de fourmis reprend sa marche… Le mage est stupéfait par une telle résistance et commence à programmer sa fuite, tandis que Sküm et Lothar demeurent interdits, tournés vers lui, en quête d'explications au manque d'effets de son puissant sortilège.

L'angoisse est à son comble et vire à la panique la plus complète. Proche de la cataplexie, Mélian semble vouloir entreprendre quelque chose… Sans réaction, ses amis l'observent devenir plus cadavérique encore, au point qu'apparaissent nettement sur sa peau des pigments jaunes, signes inquiétants d'une décomposition avancée. Tendant les bras vers le groupe de soldats, le sorcier fait partir de ses mains un éclair, qui atteint le premier d'entre eux, puis, comme par l'effet d'une réaction en chaîne, frappe ses alliés. Pas un homme-fourmi n'y survit, mais le sorcier, jaunâtre, s'est écroulé avant même de s'en assurer…

Lothar se précipite au secours de leur compagnon et lui restitue toute l'énergie vitale dont il est capable. Il vivra… 

Encore troublé, le prêtre hurle à l'encontre du gnome : « Erasmus, la Reine, sors la boule, il faut faire vite !!! » Le mage s'exécute machinalement. Les particules jaunes de cette curieuse boussole indiquent clairement une direction. « Il faut faire vite », reprend Lothar. Elle peut pondre de nouveau… 

« Certes », se dit le gnome, « mais de quoi sommes-nous capables pour le moment ? »


----------



## Horacio

Wow! Un _update_!!!

Cool 


BTW, Ben, ce weekend j'arrive a Paris... Je suis pas encore sur d'ou je vais y habiter, mais je serais la...


----------



## Gez

Yaha ! un nouvel épisode ! Une mise à jour ! Une suite (ça y est, j'ai trouvé un mot français plus court qu'update) !

J'vais lire ça tout de suite, et j'édite pour les commentaires après.

*TOUT DE SUITE*

*APRES*

C'est bien intrigant toute cette histoire. Si les minotaures en ont après les formiens, que s'est-il passé au village rasé ? Pourquoi le combat contre gardes ? A quoi était due l'inefficacité apparente de la tempête de glace ? Mélian qui s'épuise en lançant ses sorts, c'est normal, simple effect cosmétique chez tout les sorciers (on peut se demander ce qu'ils y trouve de plaisant alors), où il a un moyen d'aller au-delà de ses forces ?


----------



## Sammael99

Gez said:
			
		

> *C'est bien intrigant toute cette histoire. Si les minotaures en ont après les formiens, que s'est-il passé au village rasé ? Pourquoi le combat contre gardes ? A quoi était due l'inefficacité apparente de la tempête de glace ? Mélian qui s'épuise en lançant ses sorts, c'est normal, simple effect cosmétique chez tout les sorciers (on peut se demander ce qu'ils y trouve de plaisant alors), où il a un moyen d'aller au-delà de ses forces ? *




Je ne connais pas toutes les réponses et je veux ménager le suspense mais...

A ce stade, l'interprétation que nous faisions des villages rasés était que les minos poursuivaient les formiens (en fait, a posteriori, sans doute que la Reine) et que les combats s'y étaient déroulés.

Ce sont les gardes de Garwin qui ont attaqué les minos, persuadés d'avoir trouvé ceux qui avaient rasé leurs villages.

L'Ice Storm a merdé parceque les Formiens sont Cold Resistent, donc ils n'ont pris que 2/5 des dégats.

Il a un moyen d'aller au-delà de ses forces et c'est ce qu'il faisait en l'occurence. Tel que je le comprends il peut sacrifier des PVs pour alimenter ces sorts. Philippe (le MJ de cette partie de la campagne) ne nous a pas communiqué les détails


----------



## Gez

Mais enfin ! fin... fin...

C'est tout vide ici ! dici... ci...

Il faut remplir avec quelques comptes-rendus, sinon forcément ça résonne et il y a des échos. écho... écho... écho... co... co... o...


----------



## Rousing Fox

Echo... coco ?


----------



## Sammael99

Ouaip...

Ca me déprime aussi... 

Quand je me suis rendu compte qu'on avait joué seulement six fois depuis Septembre et encore, des séances bien courtes, ça m'a un peu scié les jambes...

Pour les compte-rendus on attend celui de Chloé pour le nettoyage du terrier des Formians, puis un interlude qui est déjà rédigé. Mais Chloé a un petit bonhomme qui ne laisse pas ses parents dormir en ce moment, et elle profite donc des heures dispo pour choper un peu de sommeil. Je ne peux pas lui en vouloir, je suis passé par là récemment (et y repasserais sans doute...)

Tout ça pour dire que la campagne avance à la vitesse d'un escargot sous anesthesiant... Comme en témoigne ce thread


----------



## Rousing Fox

Et bien félicitation !
Je suis en plein dedans aussi, mais moi elle me laisse dormir, au moins 
Bon, l'excuse est bonne, je ne dirai rien d'autre


----------



## Gez

Bump.


----------

